# Advice, Tips, Support on Stopping Smoking?



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## jgbex

I quit 3 years ago and I am 50 right now. I smoke for 33 years.  One thing that I did was join the ymca. As long as I was there you can't smoke. I would exercise, swim, or watch the kids in the gym. I would also sleep a lot. Also cut down or out coffee, alcohol.
Every time you want a cigarette just remember your grandchild.It's tough but after each day it does get easier. You can do this. Smoking can not win.
Here is a web site that maybe can help.
Good luck and let me know if there is anything I can help with. Julie


----------



## Anju 

Chris - I was a long time smoker, but not a heavy smoker, and I just quit.  BUT that is not the way for everyone.  You have a very very good reason to quit now, and you can do it!!  I am sure I am not alone in saying that a lot of us here on kindleboards are behind you and wishing you the best in this new phase of your life.  As Julie said, it will get easier every day.  Change your habits, exercise, food eating patterns, everything and take it one day or one minute at a time.  

HUG


----------



## Dana

Wow.... that's pretty....... heavy handed. As long as you visit the baby at their house, wear smoke free clothing, freshly showered skin and hair.... I don't see why you can't see your grandchild. The grandparent/grandchild relationship is something wonderful for both parties. I suppose since you're ruining your health and shortening your lifespan, this kind of controlling can be seen as acceptable, but it is my hope that their controlling nature doesn't extend to other issues as well.

I've never smoked since my dad's smoking was detrimental to my health as a child and turned me against it. I've also been around several controlling people which has turned me even more against them. But when my dad quit, he quit cold turkey. I've watched him substitute various things... at first it was chewing tobacco. Yuck. Finally gave that up cold turkey and has had several attachments to food. Nuts, candy, etc. Now he's battling weight a bit, but it is preferable to an addiction to tobacco. You have to replace the time you spend smoking with something else. Go for a walk when you would normally be standing outside smoking. Do a craft or post online to keep your hands and mind busy. Google "quit smoking" and you will come up with thousands of helpful tools.... even iPhone apps and banners from the TickerTapeFactory to make quitting fun. There are many forums dedicated to quitting too and even there is even a .gov website with tips.

Good luck!


----------



## Sariy

I was forced to quit because of a hospital stay.  So leaving the hospital to go smoke wasn't an option.

But I have a coworker who used fireballs, every time he wants a cigarette he pops a fireball.

Husband suggested to a coworker of his she set a goal of something large she wanted to purchase.  She put all the money she would have spent on cigarettes in a separate account.  Here's the catch the moment she put a cigarette in her hand her husband got the money and was able to spend it on what he wanted.  She made it to about 2k in the bank and he got his new pool table!  He had the pool table purchased in less than an hour from the moment she told him.  She had to start over.

Husband also says if the Chantix makes you feel funny, don't do it.  It is not safe for those that have panic attacks, ptsd, depression, etc... it will amplify those feelings.


----------



## austenfiend

Lots of great ideas here!  LOVE the idea about putting the money aside (especially since smoking is so expensive).  You might want to try making a list of when you most often smoke.  Take a few days and journal each time you smoke.  Then begin by seeing when you most smoke - with your morning coffee, after meals, etc.  Take one thing at a time and come up with a food-free alternative to smoking that cigarette.  For example, if you most often smoke immediately following a meal - go out and go for a walk and then come back and clean up the dishes or whatever you normally do after you have the cigarette.  If you most often smoke while having coffee in the morning, do some sort of hobby that could occupy your hands such as needlework, model building and things like that.

Whatever you decide to do, it's a "one day at a time" kind of thing, especially for a long-standing habit.  Just remember to give yourself credit for each time you are successful and not be too hard on yourself if you slip up.  Just keep trying.  Best of luck.  We're rooting for you!


----------



## Leslie

At our Free Clinic, we refer patients to the Maine Tobacco Quit Line which offers a ton of resources. I see you have the same thing in Iowa:

http://www.quitlineiowa.org/

1-800-QUIT NOW 1-800-784-8669

Give them a call. That's a good first step. Good luck and big hugs to you!

L


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

A coworker was VERY enthusiastic about the "electronic cigarettes" as a way to quit, and used them for awhile.  Last time I talked to her, she had quit them and gone back to regular coffin nails--She told me why, and I can't remember.  But I saw hers while she used them, and it seemed like a very useful transition tool.


----------



## NogDog

Fortunately, I've never smoked and never even came close to wanting to, so take anything I say with a grain of salt. 

From the couple of personal experiences I've had with people who successfully quit and the many that did not, the one common thread I've observed is that the successful quitters made up their own minds that they really wanted to quit. It was not external pressure nor a feeling that they _should_ quit, but that they truly, on their own, wanted to stop smoking.

In my mother's case, also near age 50 at that time, she got a nicotine gum prescription from her doctor. She used a grand total of one piece, and eventually disposed of the rest. Partly she just did not care for the gum, but mostly it turned out she really didn't need it. She had made up her mind to quit and just did it. Now in her case, she typically smoked about half a pack a day, and probably never more than a pack, so nicotine withdrawal may not have been as serious an issue as it would be with a heavier smoker, in which case the nicotine gum may have been of more use.

It may also have been a bit of a help that she did knitting, crochet, etc., giving her something to do with her hands. But I still think the main reason she succeeded over many I know who failed is that she truly wanted to quit for her own sake. I just wish I had the same will-power when it came to eating fatty foods (though I've done pretty well with the sugar  ).


----------



## jgbex

I do a lot of traveling for my job and smoked very heavy in the car. One thing I did was play with a pen with the hand that held the cigarettes and drive with the other. pull the cap off-push it back on. After awhile you had to get a new pen because the cap no longer stays on.


----------



## Leslie

Tessa, one of our members here, quit because she wanted to buy more Kindle books. Then she gained weight, so she got a dog (a white poodle). She'd walk the dog to the park, throw him a ball, and read her Kindle at the same time.

I'm not sure how much weight she lost, but last I heard, she hadn't started smoking again.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My understanding of smoking is that, while there is quite likely a chemical addiction that needs to be addressed, there is also a HUGE element of habit. . .you're used to having something in your hand and/or mouth.  So an awful lot of folks substitute food.  Gotta be very careful of that!  Best advice is to see a doctor and follow their recommendations. . . . .but, yeah, grandson should be a great motivation.  I don't fault your kids for being concerned both for his health and yours!  Good Luck!


----------



## Andra

The people that I know who successfully quit used a variety of tricks to help them through, but as Nog mentioned, they really WANTED to quit for themselves.
However you approach it, you know that we are here for support when you need it.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> When I start that first smoke-free day, I would like to keep track. How do I add one of the ticker lines?


http://www.smokefreequitmeter.com/

This looks like a place to start, Chris.

L


----------



## drenee

go to tickerfactory.com.  Very easy to do.

We will be here to support you.  You can start threads to talk about anything to take your mind off of the situation.
deb


----------



## Jen

Chris-
I quit 6 weeks and 3 days ago. It's the hardest thing I've ever done! 
I'm 30, and smoked for 13 years. I always told myself that I'd quit when I was 30, then my birthday came and went, and I was still smoking. Every time I smoked a cigarette I would chastize myself, knowing how horrible it was but STILL, I didn't really _want_ to quit. I did, theoretically - for health purposes, and since my husband doesn't smoke - but in all honesty I loved smoking and didn't want to have to stop!

Finally, I decided to give it a try. I used the Chantix, and got one of those electronic cigarettes. I only used the electronic one when I was about to give up and have one - it helps, but it doesn't really help you quit. It's still nicotine, which is the hardest thing to get over - and technically it's out of your system in 3 days. 
Now, this is my first attempt at quitting, so I don't really know - but despite the Chantix the absolute only thing that got me through it was perseverence! I told EVERYONE that I was quitting - that way if I backed down I'd take a lot of heat from everyone. And myself, which is what matters most.

The first two weeks really, really suck. The thing that bothered me was that the 3 people I knew that had quit told me it would be better after 3 days, or 5 days, whatever - WRONG! The first two weeks straight up are just hard. Even 6 weeks later I still have hard moments, but it is getting easier every day. Actually, until seeing this post - I had not even THOUGHT of smoking today - and it's almost noon here.

Think about that. 6 weeks, and you can be almost free! Even when I do think about it now, it's a vague "I kind of miss it" feeling, but it's no longer the hand wringing torture that it was. In less than 6 weeks!!! After all those years being prisoner to cigarettes!

I'm trying to think of anything that helped me - Tootsie pops, I got kind of addicted to those. Just keeping my mouth busy. Tea tree sticks, mints, gum, anything in your mouth. But, also, every time I wanted one I'd think of all the reasons I wanted to motivate to quit - I didn't want to smell like that anymore. I didn't want to be CONSTANTLY thinking about sneaking out for my next smoke at work, or while I was with my non smoking friends. I was tired of sitting outside in the freezing cold sucking one down - hoping none of my neighbors saw me (I always refused to smoke inside). For you, think about not only being able to see your Grandson (I don't agree with what they say, but if it motivates you, maybe it's worth it) - but being around to see him grow up!!

I think the key is deep breathing - when you are stressed out and take that first long drag, it's actually the deep breath that relaxes you, not the cigarette!! Each time you want one breathe in through your nose for 10 seconds, and out for 10 seconds. Repeat 3 times. The urge lessens!!

ALSO - I found this forum and it's great - http://forums.about.com/n/pfx/forum.aspx?tsn=1&nav=messages&webtag=ab-quitsmoking&tid=84520 - it's helpful to see and hear other people going through the same thing you are. Sometimes the people surrounding us are not as supportive as we need, mostly if they have never smoked or quit.

GOOD LUCK!!! If I can do it, so can YOU!!!


----------



## Geoffrey

I quit 3 years ago today.      

I was a heavy smoker for about 21 years.  I tried a couple hundred times - cold turkey, nic gum, patches, rubber bands - nothing worked 100%.  Well, until Chantix.  I did 2 three month cycles as studies show that works better for heavy smokers.  I was very lucky in that I had the dreams but they were happy fun ones.  I know you said Chantix makes you feel wierd, but maybe it will work this time.

One thing that almost worked for me was tracking my cigarettes.  I kept a record for a week of each cigarette I had.  Then, once I had my record and saw my pattern, I started by cutting out everything but the ones on my set time schedule.  Then I after I got down to those, I started cutting those out one by one.  It actually worked and I quit for about 9 months ....  It may or may not help.

I really wish you luck and I know what you're about to go through.  I do think your family is being heavy handed, and I'm sorry you have to go through that as well.  GOOD LUCK and let us know how it progresses.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I quite cold turkey, but that was before all the chemicals were added to cigs to keep you smoking.  During the entire 20 years I didn't smoke, I never lost the desire for a cigarette.  Then something happened and I went back to it.  Yeah, Yeah, I know.  

The second time was much harder.  Nicorette worked well for me, but again, I never lost the craving, so it was failure after failure.  

Finally, a long hospital stay when I could tell the nurses I had a headache and they would ask me how much morphine I wanted, got me to quit.  A pulmonary embolism just before going home gave me determination.  

It's been nearly six years, but I still have the cravings.  Cigarettes are 6 times more addictive than heroin.  

When I get a craving I have to tell myself that I am a smoker who doesn't smoke, like an alcoholic is always an alcoholic, but doesn't drink.  

The danger points are three days, three weeks and three months.  When you hit those walls, just remind yourself that you don't smoke anymore and you only have to get through a few minutes before the craving will go away.  Sometimes it's one day at a time.  Sometimes it's one heartbeat at a time. 

Stay away from the Chantix if it bothers you.  And if Chantix bothers you, so will the patch.  The patch gave me nightmares and made me homicidally desperate for a cigarette.  I woke my daughter up and screamed at her to give me a cigarette.  She said, "Mom, you're on the patch, aren't you.  Take it off."  

A man at my work tried the patch and gum at the same time.  Very dangerous.  His face got redder and redder and I told him he was poisoning himself with so much nicotine.  

In the end, all of these stop smoking products are just aids to get you started.  It's a day-by-day commitment to stay smoke free.


----------



## NogDog

Best wishes to all of you who are quitting and/or working on staying a non-smoker. For whatever little bit of help it might be, I'm glad that you've made the decision and are working to stay with it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Two other quick suggestions.

RedAdept tried several different electronic ciggies and found one that seemed to work for her.  You might try pm'ing her or she might have posted her findings on her blog.  

One of the things that helped me was fake ciggies I got at Walgreen's.  They are made out of filter material, so they feel just like a cigarette in your hand and mouth.  Wet your lips first and then put it in your mouth.  The taste is very satisfying.  Don't know if they still make them, but they really helped while driving or talking on the phone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

These seem like the fake cigarettes I was talking about.

http://www.lightfree.com/

They're better than cramming chocolate cream cake in your mouth. 

You know, it's funny, when I quit smoking after being in the hospital and I couldn't go back to work, my hands had more trouble giving up typing than they did giving up smoking.


----------



## Geoffrey

fake cigarettes always seemed to help me ... they gave me something to wave around when I talked and also helped satisfy my oral requirements ...


----------



## Jen

This is the electronic one I got - 

www.blucigs.com 

You actually breathe in vapor, and blow it out - it's kind of close to smoking a cigarette!  Except not really....but at least you feel the breathing it in and out.  And the end lights up too!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Geoffrey

We got your back on this.  It's a hard thing to kick ... and regarding using a crutch, sometimes that's just what's needed.  You could always go over the top and get one of those 50's dragon lady cigarette sticks to go with the fake cigarettes and make a show out of it.


----------



## Leslie

Geoffrey said:


> We got your back on this. It's a hard thing to kick ... and regarding using a crutch, sometimes that's just what's needed. You could always go over the top and get one of those 50's dragon lady cigarette sticks to go with the fake cigarettes and make a show out of it.


Chris's new look..."Stylish Grandma"


----------



## Geoffrey

....because sometimes too much is just enough ...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Wow! The personal stories are really helpful. It makes me believe I really can do it this time, honestly acknowledging it won't be easy, but doable. I'll let you know my official quit date after seeing the Dr. and keep coming back for morale support.


We'll be here for you. We know you can do it. Not easy, we know.



> Gertie, I liked your analogy to being an alcoholic. I think I will always be a smoker, but I am going to be able to say "I haven't had a cigarette for ....... number of days (eventually months and years)."


That's the spirit.



> The fake cigarettes look like a good crutch.


Yeah, they really helped me.



> Keep the suggestions coming, I'll probably try them all! And thanks, too, everybody, for sympathy that my kids are being "heavy-handed" even if it is for my own (and Grandsons') good. If I had any idea how strongly they felt, I could have started working on this months ago without feeling like I have been smacked upside my head.


Make it clear to them that you are doing this because it's what *you* want. It's important that you change this "have to" to a "want to." By forcing you to do this, they are making it harder for you. Isn't it always easier to do something you want to do?



Leslie said:


> Chris's new look..."Stylish Grandma"


Good grief. I had one of those. But mine had rhinestones. Went well with my pointy, rhinestone sunglasses.


----------



## Geoffrey

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Good grief. I had one of those. But mine had rhinestones. Went well with my pointy, rhinestone sunglasses.


hmmmm .... that's a fun combination .... I think it's time for our newest non-smoking candidate to go shopping .... I'm a big fan of adding a little joie de vivre to a difficult endeavor.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Geoffrey said:


> hmmmm .... that's a fun combination .... I think it's time for our newest non-smoking candidate to go shopping .... I'm a big fan of adding a little joie de vivre to a difficult endeavor.


It's _always _time to go shopping.


----------



## LaRita

Chris, 

I can see you're going to be my inspiration to quit too.  Smoking is getting to be more trouble than it's worth, especially when I'm trekking out to the parking lot getting snow in my shoes and wet feet because we're getting a lot more snow than expected.

I've tried to quit before and been unsuccessful, but the money along with the social shunning is getting to me.  

Good luck.  I'm sure you'll succeed and be an inspiration to the rest of us Neanderthals.  Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LaRita said:


> Chris,
> 
> I can see you're going to be my inspiration to quit too. Smoking is getting to be more trouble than it's worth, especially when I'm trekking out to the parking lot getting snow in my shoes and wet feet because we're getting a lot more snow than expected.
> 
> I've tried to quit before and been unsuccessful, but the money along with the social shunning is getting to me.
> 
> Good luck. I'm sure you'll succeed and be an inspiration to the rest of us Neanderthals. Thanks!


When I quit, I was spending $100 a month on cigs. It could have been much more but I was able to get them by the carton at the Seminole reservation. Do you know how many books that is? Wow, I just thought of that. Now I can buy more books.


----------



## LaRita

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> When I quit, I was spending $100 a month on cigs. It could have been much more but I was able to get them by the carton at the Seminole reservation. Do you know how many books that is? Wow, I just thought of that. Now I can buy more books.


These days it's about twice that. And since it looks like DH is about to lose his job, that extra money would come in very handy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LaRita said:


> These days it's about twice that. And since it looks like DH is about to lose his job, that extra money would come in very handy.


That's certainly a good incentive. At $4 a pack, that's 20 cents a cigarette. Five cigarettes equals one 99 cent e-book, so that's four books a pack. I like this math.


----------



## LaRita

I love the way you think, Gertie!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Neo

I started smoking when I was 17. I turned 34 yesterday. I smoked a pack a day. And I quit on 30 November 2009 - so just a little over 2 months ago.

My doctor put me on Bupropion, and I really thought it helped. I doesn't make you crave cigarettes any less, but it does keep you in a good mood (which my coworkers and friends where very grateful for  !), and while I was on it I didn't feel so hungry... No funny or weird dreams either, and I just really felt fine and in a good mood - ok, it was a bit weird: no matter what, nothing could really make me angry, I was just in a super good mood  . Unfortunately, 2 weeks after having quit smoking, I developed hives, something horrible: turns out I was highly allergic to the Bupropion - talk about luck!!!! I almost took it as a sign that really, maybe quitting wasn't my thing  ... I certainly didn't feel helped!

The first day I quit was positively horrible! I was breaking into sweats all the time, had moments where I saw everything wishy-washy around me, and generally speaking felt like what I imagined a junkie must feel like. And I realized that's exactly what I was: a nicotine junkie!!!! That really kind of freaked me out - and I think that that is really the moment when I "quit" smoking!

One of the things that really helped me, was that in my head, I allowed myself to slip: if I really couldn't stand it anymore and had a cigarette, so be it, it wouldn't mean that I had failed, just that I had slipped, and wouldn't be an excuse to start again. I think that because I told myself that, I actually haven't slipped. I think I know deep down inside that just like an alcoholic (I also thought about that analogy quite a few times) I can never have a ciggie again, ever. But I also now know that I don't NEED one. I can enjoy good times, a good meal, hard times (and I've had some pretty tough ones in the past few weeks!), and so-so times without cigarettes. I have at least proven that much to myself. And I don't think so much about it anymore either, sometimes not for days and days  . 

So it does get better  

Oh, and right after I had to quit the Bupropion, I started eating sunflower seeds - the sort that you need to get out of their husk to get to the seed. It kept me busy and my nervousness in check, kept my hands and mouth occupied, and it took me 2 days to get through a whole bag representing 180 calories  . I actually don't think that we eat more to compensate for or to replace the cigarette: I'm convinced that while I smoked, I would regularly have a cigarette when hungry - because it was faster and easier. Now when I'm hungry, I'm just hungry  . So now I go to the gym every day: it keeps me busy, makes me physically tired, and allows me to sleep well at night (very important, in the beginning, the first couple of weeks, I had a very hard time sleeping - not good for the nervousness!). And I can eat whatever I want without putting any weight on  

One other thing: I actually only told a couple of very good friends that I was quitting. I didn't want anyone to ask me all the time "how I was doing or hanging in there". I didn't want the pressure of people monitoring me - really, I had enough pressure just through the fact of quitting! I also didn't want people who had actually no idea what I was going through to either judge me, praise me, or annoy me if I didn't manage to quit. Because no matter what the reasons you have for quitting, in the end you can only quit for yourself (you are not quitting because your kids want you to, you are quitting because YOU want to be in YOUR grand-children's life, always remember that: you are doing this for YOU and only YOU). But we are all different in the way we manage the people around us: for some it actually helps to have the added pressure. I know it would have killed me! Even now that people know (they were bound to notice after a while, although, considering how much crap I had to take from non smokers around me for every cigarette I had, I found it quite amazing how long it took for people to actually realize that I had quit!!!!!!), the odd "so how are you holding up?" really does kill me - especially when I just had not been thinking about it and it reminds me... Shoot me!!!!!

In the end though, you actually really need to find out what works for YOU - telling people, not telling people. Exercising, not exercising. Having fake cigarettes or not. Going out or staying home. Having that coffee or not. EVERYTHING is different without cigarettes, and it's different for each and every one of us - you need to re-learn these things.

But while you don't know us, and some of us even less so  , know that we are all here for you, anytime. To talk about everything and anything. To share stories and get over tough times. To keep you busy for the few minutes you need to be busy to get over the sudden craving. For my part, I don't often come to this side of the boards (too dangerous as you will shortly see from the below   ), but please feel free to PM me whenever you want! Because the one thing that struck ME when I quit is how much time I suddenly had on my hands! It's actually amazing how I never realized how much time I spent smoking!!!!! But that too, gets better with time.

Don't forget to also treat yourself. You are doing something hard: you deserve to regularly do nice things for yourself, and instant gratification is VERY therapeutic, and should NEVER be underestimated  !!!!!!!

Since I quit, I've been through 2 Kindle covers, 3 skins, 3 BB bags, my TBR list has trippled, bought myself a new tea set, new stuff for my home, and I'm now waiting for my new rice cooker (ok, I do blame KB for this last one  !) which should be here tomorrow, woohooooo! And the best part of it: I don't feel one ounce of regret about it  !!!!!!!!!!

So Chris: you go girl!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU CAN DO IT AND YOU ARE NOT ALONE!!!!!!!! 

BIG HUGS!

P.S. And one last thing: don't think too far ahead. Like Gertie said, it's one day at a time, and sometimes even just one minute at a time, and that's ok too!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Neo

crebel said:


> Well I guess I've already told almost 10,000 people what I hope to do , so I'll have a lot of folks to 'fess up to if I slip up, but I don't think I'll tell folks around home - since you can't smoke anywhere in public anymore, I don't think they will notice one way or the other.
> 
> LOL, but at least you don't live with those 10,000 people, don't have to see them everyday, and won't be judged by them either
> 
> Thanks for the pm invite Neo, I will probably take you up on that.
> 
> Please don't hesitate, anytime!!!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Neo said:


> I started smoking when I was 17. I turned 34 yesterday. I smoked a pack a day. And I quit on 30 November 2009 - so just a little over 2 months ago.


Fantastic. You've been through quite a lot with this, but attitude is everything, and you seem to have founds ways to keep it positive. I like that you gave yourself permission to slip.



> My doctor put me on Bupropion, and I really thought it helped. I doesn't make you crave cigarettes any less, but it does keep you in a good mood (which my coworkers and friends where very grateful for !), and while I was on it I didn't feel so hungry... No funny or weird dreams either, and I just really felt fine and in a good mood - ok, it was a bit weird: no matter what, nothing could really make me angry, I was just in a super good mood . Unfortunately, 2 weeks after having quit smoking, I developed hives, something horrible: turns out I was highly allergic to the Bupropion - talk about luck!!!! I almost took it as a sign that really, maybe quitting wasn't my thing ... I certainly didn't feel helped!


Oh, my, I can certainly relate to that. I now have four meds that make me break out in hives. I look like a puffy red lobster along with dry skin, itching, fever. Weeks of getting up on the middle of the night, showering, slathering on different creams to stop the itch, changing the sheets. The first time it happened, it took 18 months to get my skin back to normal. I was like Pig Pen from Charlie Brown. You could actually see drifts of dry skin flaking off me. Eeeuuuww. The itching usually went on for three weeks. I had another reaction recently to Flagyl, but instead of giving me prednisone tablets, Doc gave me a steroid shot. I only itched for a few days and the fever, redness and swelling went down almost immediately.



> So it does get better


Yes it does. Sometimes it's a 600 pound gorilla in the room, and sometimes it's just a tiny monkey in a cage. Heavens, talking about all this is making me want a ciggie!  That's okay. The monkey can rattle the bars all it wants, I'm not letting it out. Whew.



> In the end though, you actually really need to find out what works for YOU - telling people, not telling people. Exercising, not exercising. Having fake cigarettes or not. Going out or staying home. Having that coffee or not. EVERYTHING is different without cigarettes, and it's different for each and every one of us - you need to re-learn these things.


So true. Even talking on the phone. Somebody explain to me why it is necessary, almost mandatory, to smoke while you are on the phone. That's when those fake cigs really helped. And I still drive with the window down.

Hey, here's one for you. How many times did you toss a ciggie out of the window only to have the wind whip that burning brand back into your car?


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for the update, Chris! I was wondering about your doctor's appointment since I knew you were snowed in at your sisters.

Sounds like you are off to a great start and all the plans sound great, too. Way to go, keep it up and I'm cheering for you!

L


----------



## Geoffrey

Chris, Hurray!!!  I'm so proud of your family and the support you're getting.  One of my hardest parts was driving a smoky car since I LOVED having a cigarette whenever I drove.  

A clean, smokefree car and house may be just that little extra umph to put you over the top.  I certainly hope so.


----------



## NogDog

Geoffrey said:


> Chris, Hurray!!! I'm so proud of your family and the support you're getting. One of my hardest parts was driving a smoky car since I LOVED having a cigarette whenever I drove.
> 
> A clean, smokefree car and house may be just that little extra umph to put you over the top. I certainly hope so.


Reminds me of my mother saying how bad she felt the first time she went to visit a friend who still smoked, after my mother had been smoke-free for about a month. She couldn't believe how prevalent the cigarette smell was everywhere in the house, and how it got on her own clothes. Mom spent the next week profusely apologizing to all her non-smoking friends and family about having done the same to them all those years. I think that once she had gotten that far along in her quitting the habit, that revelation was the final nail in the smoking coffin for her which kept up her willpower.

Boy am I glad I was never tempted into smoking. Even the few times I tried it when I was drunk (I didn't avoid that one, but fortunately didn't get addicted, either), I didn't like it and knew it was not for me.


----------



## Anju 

I agree Chris with the family support you are getting!  How wonderful, and who knows you might get others in the family to follow your lead.  I am so very proud of you!  Hang in there and keep us posted, even when you think you might give in.


----------



## Jen

Congrats Chris!!  I'm really happy for you that you've taken that first step.  Just remember, the more you stick with it, the easier it gets!!  Those first weeks are going to be the hardest, but it DOES get easier!  When I was going through it I didn't think it would ever get better, but boy does it.  I'm approaching week 7, and I feel fantastic.  
The first one in the morning was my hardest, also - it was always my favorite.  But, 7 weeks later, I can honestly say that I don't even THINK of it in the morning anymore!  And if I happen to, just out of habit - I think boy, I'm so happy I'm not polluting my lungs this morning!  I take a deep breath and visualize the healthy air coming into my lungs.  I said it before, but I'll say it again - I honestly think deep breathing got me through it!  On your first quit day, when you wake up and want to immediately grab for that cigarette - take 3 deep breaths - 10 seconds in, 10 seconds out, through your nose - you'll be amazed at how that craving lessens!!  
GOOD LUCK!!  We're all here for you!!  
Jen


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris,
I feel for you.
I smoked 2 and a half packs of Marlboros each day for just over 20 years.
And I believe that I enjoyed evey one of them.  No hacking cough.  No nothing.
But I knew it was bad for me.
I have now not smoked for over 25 years.
And every now and then I still want one.  I don't think it ever goes away.
But like Gertie (I think) said, I am a smoker who doesn't - one cigarette at a time.

I tried many things, including prayer.
Found myself making bargains with God - like Hey I will do this for YOU (didn't happen) - or Hey I put this in YOUR hands, YOU can do anything (no).
Then I finally realized that there is no task that I am given that I am not given the strength to handle.  So I didn't need anything extra, I already had the ability to do it.
But don't get misled - IT IS HARD.
I found it best for me to do cold-turkey and just quit - the first day was down to one minute at a time. 
As in: I have not smoked this minute.  Ok I have not smoked for another minute. Ok I will take a walk around the block and not smoke while I do it.
Etc.
As for substitution, I have always used a sip of water - after all doctors tell us we are supposed to drink 8 glasses a day. So every time I wanted a smoke I would drink a little water - got real tired of water by the way.
I also found that I had mentally attached drinking alcoholic beverages and smoking that I pretty much stopped drinking (did not have a problem by the way).
And I also found that I had been drinking 16 cups of coffee a day - and I didn't realize it.  And also had a mental attachment with coffee and cigarettes too.  So I found that I had to go through caffeine withdrawal first and then could do the cigarettes.  And the caffeine addiction may have been just as hard as the nicotine.  Not sure. Doesn't matter.  I enjoy my 3 (sometimes 4) cups of coffee a day now.
And no cigarettes.

Oh yeah.  Friends and companions.  I found that I could not spend time with heavy smokers (or heavy drinkers) anymore.
And some friends who were told that if they wanted to smoke when they came over that they would have to do it outside - stopped coming over.
Actually we lost a lot of "friends" because we would not let them smoke in our home or drink heavily.
And we would not go to their home where everyone smoked a lot.

It seems that I have an intolerance to cigarette smoke now.  Almost an allergy.  So I have to get away from people who smoke and cannot go into the smoking section of a restaurant.  Even though I said that I still want one.  Yes. The want is mental (feels like physical) and the irritation is definitely physical.

So prepare yourself for not only your own stopping (yes you will stop - I KNOW you will), but you will have a changed attitude towards others.
One final warning that may seem premature now, don't become preachy or irritable with other smokers who still do.  As in telling them that their smoking bothers you.
You know that we all care for you Chris and are here for you.


Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Oh, yes, that first morning cigarette. After all, I haven't had one in 8 hours. For me, it was a ciggie and a Pepsi, so I stopped the morning Pepsi. Water or tea, only. Neither one of them reminded me of a cigarette.

It's really nice that everyone is being so supportive and cleaning everything for you, but something that helped me after a couple of smoke-free days was opening my car door and getting hit with that blast of stale smoke. I never realized how bad it was. Of course, you could always open the car door of a friend and get hit with _their _blast of stale smoke.

You're doing great. No ill-effects from the half-dose of Chantix?

Keep us posted.


----------



## angelad

I'm just glad I don't have addictive personality, or I would be a big chain smoker by now.  Been able to smoke occasionally without needing it again the next week.  

Feel for y'all


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> I will absolutely try the deep breathing trick Jen. Thanks for reminding me. Knowing you are a recent quitter that is hanging in there really helps. I held off a couple of hours before having a cig today, took the dog out, scraped ice off my car windows, had a couple of cups of tea, said "Self, you can wait ten more minutes", repeat.....


You're right on track with waiting ten minutes. The craving will usually lessen or even go away. Looks like you're finding your own ways of coping and that's important. We can give you advice, but it's what works best for you.



> Gertie, no ill-effects from the half-dose Chantix. Keeping my fingers crossed. I am having a little trouble concentrating on reading which is unusual for me, but I don't know if it is related.


That's fantastic. What are you doing to keep your hands occupied while you are reading?

Looking back on it, when I was reading or working on the computer, I would light a cigarette, put it in the ashtray, and totally forget it was there.


----------



## drenee

Thanks for updating us, Chris.  
You know we'll be here for you during this journey.  
Have a great weekend, and I think your new plan is a great one.
deb


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Dana

You're doing great!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## tessa

Leslie said:


> Tessa, one of our members here, quit because she wanted to buy more Kindle books. Then she gained weight, so she got a dog (a white poodle). She'd walk the dog to the park, throw him a ball, and read her Kindle at the same time.
> 
> I'm not sure how much weight she lost, but last I heard, she hadn't started smoking again.
> 
> L


 I'm still not smoking and its been about 19 months, and I gained a total of 50 lbs. which I'm now trying to lose. I smoked for almost 50 years and enjoyed it so it was very hard to stop.

My advice is:

Take it one day at time.

1. Don't substitute food for cigarettes that's how I gain the weight.
2. Don't tell anyone your trying to stop , if you fail no one will know.
3. Tell yourself every morning "I'm not going to smoke today maybe tomorrow but not today."
4. Most important stop because you want to.

Tessa

Don't worry about your grandson the first time they need a babysitter you got him.


----------



## Neo

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Hey, here's one for you. How many times did you toss a ciggie out of the window only to have the wind whip that burning brand back into your car?


OMG Gertie, I just saw your post right now and while I absolutely loved your whole post (thank you, I see we have a lot in common !) I just spit out my mouthful of juice when I read this last one!!!!! Tooooooo good, too real, too funny, and happened waaaaay too often 

Chris <trying to sober down, but still can't stop laughing because of Gertie's quote up there >

YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!! You are so on the right track, I can feel it!!!!!!!!!!! All the support you are getting from your family is simply awesome, just enjoy it and relax , but be ready: like others here, I spent the first couple of weeks getting as close as possible to smokers (OMG, I almost wrote "other smokers", BAD BAD BAD, I AM NOT A SMOKER ANYMORE!!!!!) just to take in the smell of the smoke, it felt soooooo good (and led to weird paths followed by me on the streets, slaloming from one smoker to the next ...). I now (a bare couple of months and couple of weeks later) think that really, it stinks, hem... Oh well...

You know what's funny and what you will soon notice too? All the times you are glad you are NOT smoking anymore. For example, since I got here and into my current apartment a couple of years ago, I decided I could only smoke half hanging out of the window (I used to live in the tropics, all windows and doors open all the time, and so felt free to smoke everywhere in my house, but here it gets cold, and I didn't want to air all the time or be cold all the time, anyway...), or outside (i.e. needed to get out of my apartment building altogether) - well let me tell you how glad I was yesterday during the snowstorm, watching it all happen from BEHIND MY CLOSED WINDOW !!!!!!

Anyway, keep it up, don't think too far ahead, and don't forget to reward yourself regularly . You are doing one of the hardest things there are, you deserve to be rewarded regularly for it - especially as it's a continuous effort!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Neo said:


> OMG Gertie, I just saw your post right now and while I absolutely loved your whole post (thank you, I see we have a lot in common !) I just spit out my mouthful of juice when I read this last one!!!!! Tooooooo good, too real, too funny, and happened waaaaay too often
> 
> Chris <trying to sober down, but still can't stop laughing because of Gertie's quote up there >


Maybe others can post stupid things we did while smoking. Here's one from my late DH.

He's in the car, pulled the last ciggie out of the pack, crumpled it, and threw the ciggie out of the window instead of the pack (bad littering habit, too). Panic ensued. He pulled over to the side of the road, leaped out of the car and ran through traffic to retrieve the cigarette. See how dangerous smoking is to your health? Smoking (and a speeding semi) could have killed him that day.



> You know what's funny and what you will soon notice too? All the times you are glad you are NOT smoking anymore. For example, since I got here and into my current apartment a couple of years ago, I decided I could only smoke half hanging out of the window (I used to live in the tropics, all windows and doors open all the time, and so felt free to smoke everywhere in my house, but here it gets cold, and I didn't want to air all the time or be cold all the time, anyway...), or outside (i.e. needed to get out of my apartment building altogether) - well let me tell you how glad I was yesterday during the snowstorm, watching it all happen from BEHIND MY CLOSED WINDOW !!!!!!


Good one. I'm glad every time my mother comes to the house and I don't have to open all the windows and doors in a futile attempt to get the smoke out.


----------



## Jen

Luckily, during my quitting process I haven't had to be around many smokers - but I do work with a guy that smokes.  I don't come into close contact with him very often, but I happened to today - WOW!!  He smells HORRIBLE!  I (obviously) had no idea how bad I smelled when I smoked - what a wake up call!  I actually gagged a little bit!  Amazing.  

Neo is right - now I think of all the times I'm so happy I don't smoke.  Winter is one thing - I never allowed myself to smoke in my house, I'm glad I'm not on my snow filled porch sucking one down.  I'm glad I'm not going out to the warehouse here at work, to come in smelling like my co-worker!  I can go out to dinner with my non-smoking friends, and NOT think about how to sneak out to smoke.  Business trips.  Flying, traveling.  Restauraunts (Ohio is all non-smoking).  

I'm a bit of a tree hugger, so I never threw butts out the window.  I had a smokeless ashtray that I kept in my car door, so I don't have throwing them out the window stories.  However, I have dropped a few in my day!  I STILL have a sweater that I ruined with a big fat burn hole in the front.  It's one of my favorites, so I just wear it around the house - but it's a constant reminder of why to NOT SMOKE!!  
How many cigarettes did you light backwards?  Mostly while intoxicated......

Chris - one more thing I thought about - I'm sure your doctor told you, but when you're ready to go off of the Chantix make sure you wean yourself!  It contains anti-depressant (which I did not know) so if you abruptly stop taking it you could go through some depression.  This happened to a friend of mine.  When I was ready, I started taking it every 36 hours, then 48, and so on.  I stopped taking it about a week ago, and it seems to have worked!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jen said:


> How many cigarettes did you light backwards? Mostly while intoxicated......


Good one. Yes, I did that a lot. Unfortunately, I don't have your intoxication excuse. Mostly while sober; just dumb. Awful, awful taste. Then I had to light up another one to get the taste out of my mouth.

I think I need to go bang my head against the wall when I think of all the money I wasted like this that could have gone to books.


----------



## Jen

Chris - just checking in - I think you said tomorrow is your quit day?  I'll be thinking about you - you CAN DO IT!!!!  

One more thing I forgot to mention before - I don't know how active you are, but I have gotten hooked on yoga and I think it has really helped me with quitting.  Even before I quit, after yoga I just naturally wouldn't even want a cigarette for hours - I felt too good and honestly didn't want to!  It sort of goes with the principle of the deep breathing I was telling you about, but incorporates stretching & takes that deep breath into your muscles.  You can be very simple with it, and you do NOT have to be super flexible!!  I went to my local library and picked up a 'Yoga for Dummies' DVD when I first started, and just sat in my living room.  I just wanted to mention that - it's really helped me!!  

Again, GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gosh, Chris, my post from yesterday completely disappeared. I've been having issues with timing out.

I know how hard those cravings are, and remember what we said earlier about letting the lit cig burn down while you were on the computer. You didn't actually smoke then, did you. I know I could burn through three or four cigs and not take more than a few puffs when I was concentrating on computer work.

The cravings are natural because you are a smoker, but you don't smoke anymore. Every time a craving hits, you make a choice to light up or not. Since you don't smoke anymore, I know you can make the right choice.

We're with you. Now I have to find those little cheerleaders again.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## tessa

6 days that wonderful,  just remember one day at a time. 

you'll make it !

tessa


----------



## NogDog

Way to go! Hopefully you're about done with the physical withdrawal issues and only (_only_?) have to deal with the mental issues. Keep up the good work, and keep telling yourself what a good thing you're doing for yourself both physically and financially, and for that matter emotionally as you enjoy watching that little guy grow up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Hey guys! I have almost made it through DAY 6! It is getting better already. I really wanted a cigarette when we got off the plane last Wednesday, but since I didn't have any with me and we went to a no-smoking hotel, the craving passed fairly quickly.












Surprising how quickly the craving passes, isn't it.

I got rid of the last of my clothes with cigarette holes in them just the other day. Don't ask why I kept them this long, because I don't have an answer.



> Thought I would post a new pictures of my "incentive".


Cute little carrot. I know he's worth this struggle.



> I believe I am going to make it this time.
> 
> Chris


We all believe in you, Chris. Just starting this thread meant that you had made a commitment. We're with you all the way.


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris,

I KNOW you can do it.

(hugs)

Just sayin......


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## NogDog

crebel said:


>


That is so cute, both the "pose" and the happy look in his eyes.


----------



## Geoffrey

This is good news!    keep up the good work, Chris.  Your first week is nothing to sneeze at ... Congratulations.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Awww, Preston is sooooo cute. What a little angel.

I'm glad you're doing so well. You're on an emotional high right now, but there are still danger points ahead. When you hit one, remind yourself that you don't smoke anymore, the craving won't last long and dash right back here to keep your hands busy on the keyboard.

I'm watching _Looking for an Echo_ and the opening scene is Armand Assante smoking a ciggie before he's even gotten out of bed in the morning. Kind of ruins the image of Armand Assante in bed. 

We're all so proud of you, Chris.


----------



## 908tracy

I haven't posted before now, but have kept up with your thread, and I just wanted to say....

*Way To Go Chris!!!~*

What a cute little grandson you have, he is just precious!!

I want to take your lead and quit myself one day in the near future. I know how tough it is, and wanted to commend you for all of your hard work.

6 days is indeed impressive. You go girl!!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Sandpiper

I haven't read this thread.  Any smokers with children . . . you're forcing them to breathe that dirty stinky air.  

I never have and  NEVER will smoke.  When I've had chest x-rays prior to surgery, have been told I have a little emphysema.  Never asked, but think it's a good guess from regularly breathing second-hand smoke until age 26.  My father smoked and died of it (lung cancer) at age 67.  So I breathed it at home and during all-day car trips.  Ugh!  Don't force it on your children.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Leslie

My mom smoked but my father didn't, so growing up, it really could have been 50/50 as to whether I picked up the habit or not, since research shows that many teenage smokers start because of parental influence. I am glad I never started, but I am not entirely sure what the protective influence for me was, since I probably had more friends who were smokers than not. In fact, I remember friends when they started -- coughing and gagging and hating the taste, but within 2 weeks they were totally addicted to nicotine. It's a little scary when you think about it.

My husband had a smoking mom and non-smoking dad and he did pick up the habit. He was never a heavy smoker (maybe 1/2 pack/day, max) and he rarely smoked in front of me (usually only when we were out partying and drinking). Even so, it took him six times to quit completely. Of course, now he is a rabid anti-smoker. Since I never started, I tend to think I am a little more tolerant.

My mom tapered off for years and was probably down to 1-2 cigarettes every day or two. The thing that made her quit completely was -- you guessed it -- her first grandchild, my son Lance, although he was 3 when she finally quit for good. I didn't issue any ultimatums but she realized this was what she needed to do. Doing the math, she's been smoke-free for 18 years and she is 83 now, so she quit when she was 65. You are younger than that, Chris, so you'll have that many more smoke free years ahead of you. Keep it up, we're all cheering for you.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The reason I started smoking is ... how can I put this ... I just wanted to. The cravings were always there. Maybe that was because everyone smoked when I was a kid. Almost everyone's parents smoked, although my mother didn't. I didn't do it to be cool, or under peer pressure.

Neither my mother or I suffered any ill-effects from second-hand smoke. Some people do. Some people don't.

Chris, you're doing great. Keep up the positive attitude.

Love from Timon:


----------



## Jen

I'm SO proud of you Chris!!  The first week is definitely the hardest, and if you've made it this far you have the determination to really make it this time.  Gertie is right, there are going to be lots of hard times ahead - but just think to yourself 'I've made it this far, I'm not giving up now!'.  That's what I did.  I'll be quit 2 months on tuesday, and I feel better every day!!  Each day I think about it less and less - it WILL be the same for you!  

Don't pay attention to anyone that wants to put you down, they're not the people you need in your life.  In this thread, in life - ignore the people who aren't supportive, they don't matter!  (A note to people reading this - if you don't want to be supportive, please just stay out!  Smokers know smoking is bad....we don't need you to tell us that!)  

Your grandson is ADORABLE!!  You're right, he's the perfect inspiration.  Keep us updated, and you know you can vent to us if you need it!!  Keep it up, you can do it!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yay, *Jen*. Two months. Fantastic.

Two shiny gold stars for you.

















Keep us posted how you are doing.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hooray for you Jen.  Two months - now don't smoke for one more day.
Then tomorrow don't smoke again.

And Chris - you are gonna make it.
just focus on not smoking right now.
worry about tomorrow morning when you get up tomorrow.
But you are going to be a smoker who doesn't.
I KNOW IT.

And sandpiper, forgive us but we have to keep a positive approach to this.
As a never-smoker you have a right to be unhappy with our smoke (yes ours - I haven't for over 24 years - but I am still a "smoker who doesn't").
We appreciate your viewpoint as someone exposed to second-hand smoke.
But we need to encourage ourselves to keep on going.
Please be patient with us.

Again Chris and Jen - wow I am so encouraged by your success.  This is the sort of thing that helps me to stay quit.


Just sayin......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have so much admiration for anyone who has quit smoking, whether it is for 24 years, 2 months or six days!  My mom smoked for over 40 years and tried countless times to quit and finally did at about age 60.  She missed smoking at times but never regretted it and often commented about the sense of freedom NOT smoking gave her.  I would never have been able to quit, I fear, if I had ever started.  Congratulations to those who have quiit and those who are in the process of quitting!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> (yes ours - I haven't for over 24 years - but I am still a "smoker who doesn't").


Thanks for that, Geoff. As someone who lapsed (completely) after 20 years off, I appreciate knowing that someone else understands the long-term need for vigilance.



> Again Chris and Jen - wow I am so encouraged by your success. This is the sort of thing that helps me to stay quit.
> 
> Just sayin......


So, true. Chris, you came to us for help, and you and Jen and any others that are quitting, help us to keep focused, too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I rather suspect that it's much harder, for someone who has smoked and quit, to keep 'not smoking', than it is for someone who never smoked to keep 'not smoking'.

And I say that as a person who has never smoked. . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> I rather suspect that it's much harder, for someone who has smoked and quit, to keep 'not smoking', than it is for someone who never smoked to keep 'not smoking'.
> 
> And I say that as a person who has never smoked. . .


Very profound. 

I kind of figure that if I make it 20 years this time, I won't have to worry about the orderlies in the nursing home lighting one up for me.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have so much admiration for anyone who has quit smoking, whether it is for 24 years, 2 months or six days! My mom smoked for over 40 years and tried countless times to quit and finally did at about age 60. She missed smoking at times but never regretted it and often commented about the sense of freedom NOT smoking gave her. I would never have been able to quit, I fear, if I had ever started. Congratulations to those who have quiit and those who are in the process of quitting!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy mentioned her mother, who lived in Hibbing, MN, which means I get to post a Hugh picture. To keep you motivated, Chris, I am going to post my absolutely most favorite and sexy Hugh pic....here he is, all yours...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie, I think you need help with your Hugh addiction. 

As for the photo ... can we all share?


----------



## loonlover

As for the photo ... can we all share?








[/quote]

Please, Leslie, let us all share!


----------



## Neo

Chris, 1 week down, WOOHOOOOOOOOOOO  !!!!!!!!!!!!!! While you still have the rest of your life to go (but don't think about it overly much, one day at a time - also makes you enjoy every day more and not freak overly much about the future   ), NOW there is one HUGE difference with one week ago: 

now YOU ARE RID OF THE PHYSICAL ADDICTION, and you KNOW every time that craving comes along that it's only in your head and that you REALLY DON'T NEED that cigarette!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Imagine: only one week and you have made it that far, isn't it amazing? AGAIN: WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO      !!!!!!!!!!!

I am sooooo proud of you  !!!!!!!!!!!

As for the idiots who don't get it... Don't even bother - they are just judgmental dummies anyway and not worth a minute of your time. Unfortunately you will always have people like this around, and will need to learn to actively ignore them, sigh...

A propos idiots... Last week was kind of tough. I was attending a conference in Africa, in a developing country, where everybody smokes, everywhere, all the time. And of course one has to attend those "social" dinners and drinks at night - partying (but with colleagues, so you can never really be natural or let go - really sad), and everyone is smoking - even those who usually don't but do so occasionally. First evening was kind of tough, and I had to fight the lust of smoking along, out of habit. After a little while though I simply stopped thinking about it  . One of my colleagues just found out then and there that I had quit (almost 3 months ago now, 1 week to go and it will have been 3 months, yay!). The idiot finds nothing better to do than light one up (did I mention he usually doesn't smoke and was one of those who used to give me quite a lot of crap for doing so in the past?), stand in front of me, take a puff and blow the smoke out with a huge grin and tells me: "I am smoking and you can't!!!!". I felt like I was back in Kindergarten, with a 5 year old taunting me!!!!! For about 2 seconds I was really angry  , thought I would slap him. I took a deep breath, fought the urge to hit the guy, and then realized I didn't even want a cigarette anymore, it was AWESOME  !!!!!! But seriously...

Anyway, Preston is absolutely adorable, tooo cute  !!!!! And I'm sure you are enjoying every minute spent with him. I just hope your daughter brings him along SUPER often  

Keep going strong Chris, we are all here for you and soooooo proud of you, what you are doing is simply AWESOME and don't let anyone tell you otherwise or drag you down!

HUGE hugs


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Leslie, I think you need help with your Hugh addiction.


Um, exactly why do I need help? LOL



> As for the photo ... can we all share?


I think it's big enough for sharing, yes. Just watch out for the sticky fingerprints all over your computer screen. 

And Chris, one whole week. Wa-hoo!

Neo -- I think I would've taken that guy's cigarette and shoved it up his nose, lit end first. What a jerk.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Neo said:


> now YOU ARE RID OF THE PHYSICAL ADDICTION, and you KNOW every time that craving comes along that it's only in your head and that you REALLY DON'T NEED that cigarette!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Imagine: only one week and you have made it that far, isn't it amazing? AGAIN: WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO   !!!!!!!!!!!


Absolutely true. The craving for nicotine goes away in just a few days. The rest is habit ... and the chemicals they put in to make you _think _you are craving nicotine. What my psychology professor said (hem-hem) years ago is still true. If you really *want* to quit, you will not suffer withdrawal. If someone is *making *you quit or you think you *should *quit, then it's going to be tough. The first time I quit, I just decided that's what I wanted to do and put them down. The next day, I tried to smoke a ciggie, got halfway through and couldn't stand the taste. Didn't smoke again for 20 years. No withdrawal, no unmanageable cravings.



> I am sooooo proud of you !!!!!!!!!!!


Be proud of yourself, too. Let us know when you hit three months so we can send up balloons or fireworks or stars. We're always ready for a celebration around here.



> A propos idiots... Last week was kind of tough. I was attending a conference in Africa, in a developing country, where everybody smokes, everywhere, all the time. And of course one has to attend those "social" dinners and drinks at night - partying (but with colleagues, so you can never really be natural or let go - really sad), and everyone is smoking - even those who usually don't but do so occasionally. First evening was kind of tough, and I had to fight the lust of smoking along, out of habit. After a little while though I simply stopped thinking about it . One of my colleagues just found out then and there that I had quit (almost 3 months ago now, 1 week to go and it will have been 3 months, yay!). The idiot finds nothing better to do than light one up (did I mention he usually doesn't smoke and was one of those who used to give me quite a lot of crap for doing so in the past?), stand in front of me, take a puff and blow the smoke out with a huge grin and tells me: "I am smoking and you can't!!!!". I felt like I was back in Kindergarten, with a 5 year old taunting me!!!!! For about 2 seconds I was really angry , thought I would slap him. I took a deep breath, fought the urge to hit the guy, and then realized I didn't even want a cigarette anymore, it was AWESOME !!!!!! But seriously...


That must have been really difficult until you hit the right button inside your head.

As for that jerk, what Leslie said. My late DH used to do that whenever I was trying to quit. Finally he called me from work one night and said he quit. I quit the next day.

I think I'm going to give myself a gold star. What the heck. I deserve it.










And here's one for you, Geoff, and any other long-time quitters.


----------



## Jen

Thanks guys!!  I can't believe I actually did it, after so many years of smoking - and loving it.  But I have to say, I'm loving not smoking!!    

Neo - I can relate.  I quit December 21st - part of the reason was because I was going on a work trip Jan 6th (a cruise to the Caribbean actually, coolest work trip ever!) and they said that smoking was strictly only allowed in designated areas.  I'm going to be taking over our family's company someday, and I didn't want to be one of those skulking in the corner smoking - bad image, you know?  I thought it was the perfect motivation to quit.  Then I got on the ship.  EVERYONE smoked EVERYWHERE.  All the time.  For the entire 7 days it was in my face.  It was an open bar, also (free Grey Goose for 7 days...oh my), so everyone was also drinking all the time.  I didn't have much choice about being social (okay, I had a choice to drink or not, but when in Rome, right?!) so I spent 7 days drinking while everyone around me smoked.  It was torture.  They all knew I quit, and would say things like "WHY did you quit before this trip?" (While blowing smoke in my face) or, "How can you drink and not smoke?!" One really bad night, I grabbed my friend's cigarette and took a hit.  It was AWFUL!  I had that terrible taste in my mouth the entire night - and that was the last hit I took.  From that point forward I'd rub it in THEIR face that they were killing themselves while I wasn't!  How 'bout that?!  It was hard, but getting through that week made me even more confident!!  

I know that there are going to be tough times for a really long time, but I now know that I can do it.  There is a saying over on the quit forum I joined - NOPE - Not one Puff EVER!  WE CAN DO THIS!!  

You're right Gertie - YOU GUYS deserve gold stars!!  Anyone that has quit deserves it, it's hard!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

This is what gets me about your stories in particular, Jen and Neo.

We're blasted all the time about how bad cigarettes are. We're forced into inhospitable places to smoke. I used to say to my bosses that they provided clean, comfortable, environmentally friendly places for the non-smokers to take a break, but don't do the same for the smokers. (Didn't work  ) Friends and family nag us to quit. But when we do, we get these jerks blowing smoke in our faces, or non-smokers (or former smokers) preaching at us.

One thing I decided along with deciding to quit, was I would never be an obnoxious, self-righteous non-smoker. I haven't forgotten what it was like to be addicted and then to quit and I hope I never do. _Hi, my name is Gertie, and I am a smoker who doesn't smoke. _


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> But when we do, we get these jerks blowing smoke in our faces, or non-smokers (or former smokers) preaching at us.
> 
> One thing I decided along with deciding to quit, was I would never be an obnoxious, self-righteous non-smoker. I haven't forgotten what it was like to be addicted and then to quit and I hope I never do. _Hi, my name is Gertie, and I am a smoker who doesn't smoke. _


I feel the need to point out that smoking is very expensive right now (can't believe the cost of a pack of cigarettes!).
When I quit, they were still very cheap. And I could smoke at my desk and in meeting rooms and most corporate training rooms.
It was just starting to change, so I saw it coming.
And in the following years was glad I had quit just because of the cost and inconvenience.
But.....
I would have still smoked (cause I liked it) if I had not QUIT.

Now those who never smoked and those who don't have to walk through a haze of cigarette smoke outside the front door of most office buildings. I will also admit that this is changing some places where they must be a distance downwind from the doors. But as soon as people get off the bus or the commuter train, they light up and blow it around so that all other passengers have to walk through it. Not helpful to health - see Sandpiper's comments about second hand smoke.

Gertie, I too refuse to be pompous and self-rightious just because I no longer smoke. I remember not paying any attention to the need for clean air of those around me. I guess I too thought that I "had the right" to smoke whereever I wanted to. (Confession is good for the soul).
So I refuse to berate those who smoke.
I used to.
I refuse to point out medical problems - I truly believe that lung cancer, etc. is a gene thing that smoking acts as a catalyst for. So some people will smoke forever and never get an illness. While others will get lung cancer from second-hand smoke on the street. But I cannot give someone a ration of .... when I know that they may be struggling with trying to quit - just like me.

And yeah I love the _Hi, my name is Gertie, and I am a smoker who doesn't smoke. _ Only I am Geoff. But I will never be free of the one-time addiction. It is a whole lot easier now. And the cost and social issues make it easier to not do it. But it only works if you stay vigilant.

Love you all.
Be STRONG.
You can do it.

Just sayin......


----------



## Jen

I completely agree - I absolutely hated when people preached to me!!  I do admit I did brag to smokers that rubbed it in my face...but they deserved it   !!

Gertie, love it - and actually just said something similar to a co-worker.  I am a recovering smoker.  She asked me how long it would be before I would call myself a non smoker, and I answered probably never.  I'm a smoker that doesn't smoke!!  

Chris, there are going to be people that are jerks, it's just part of life.  Unfortunate, but true.  Like I said before, don't let them get you down!  There are going to be stressful moments where you'll want to reach for that pack - then you'll remember that YOU'RE a smoker that doesn't smoke anymore!!  It's really invigorating to say that once you've quit.  Congratulations again on a week, I remember being pretty proud at a week - and you should be too!  Do something to treat yourself!!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## 908tracy

crebel said:


> Just testing out my new signature line! Thanks guys and gals!


Wooooo Hooooo Chris!!! I am LOVING your new signature line. You Gooooooo!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I feel the need to point out that smoking is very expensive right now (can't believe the cost of a pack of cigarettes!).


I remember when they were 10 cents a pack and 12 cents for king size. When I quite, I was spending $100 a month.



> I refuse to point out medical problems - I truly believe that lung cancer, etc. is a gene thing that smoking acts as a catalyst for. So some people will smoke forever and never get an illness. While others will get lung cancer from second-hand smoke on the street. But I cannot give someone a ration of .... when I know that they may be struggling with trying to quit - just like me.


Absolutely. Smoking can aggravate a predisposition, but many people get lung cancer or COPD who do not smoke and are not around second-hand smoke. My father had asthma for most of his life and polio so bad that he ended up in an iron lung. He was a smoker for many years, his asthma went away (and no, I'm not advocating smoking as a cure for ashtma  he just outgrew it), and he has only now at age 90, starting having breathing problems because of a heart condition.

The thing is that we don't know what we or others are predisposed to, so it might be a good idea not to ignore that elephant sitting on your chest. I'm lucky. No ashtma, emphysema, copd.



> And yeah I love the _Hi, my name is Gertie, and I am a smoker who doesn't smoke. _ Only I am Geoff. But I will never be free of the one-time addiction. It is a whole lot easier now. And the cost and social issues make it easier to not do it. But it only works if you stay vigilant.


As Mad-Eye Moody says, Constant Vigilance!!

Chris, great siggy (not ciggie anymore).


----------



## Leslie

Just checking in...how's it going, Chris? It's been almost two weeks, right? I am thinking about you...

L


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Thanks for checking on me Leslie. It was a tough weekend. I inhaled enough second hand smoke from my sisters that I should probably reset my signature line. I even went into a Quik Trip to actually buy a pack after taking my Dad to Urgent Care for the 3rd time in one weekend, but DID NOT when the price of the individual pack was going to be $6.79 - we opted for Jim Beam & Gingerale when we got home instead! So today is the start of week three. I am hanging in there.
> 
> Chris


Large pat on the back. Week three is a danger point, but if you made it through this weekend with all that was happening, you're on the right path. No matter what keeps you from picking up that pack, even if it's the price ($6.79? shudder), it's okay. Use what you have.

Maybe you don't realize it, but you've made a major shift in your thinking. First, the problems with your dad were an _excuse _to run into the store, panting for a smoke (maybe just one good drag), but then you saw the price of a pack. You went into not-smoking mode and *used the price of the cigs as an excuse not to smoke.*

That's major, kiddo. That's a huge milestone.

Please try to check in with us. I don't worry that you'll slip, but I do worry that if you slip you'll be ashamed to tell us. If you slip and tell us about it, that's an incentive to get back on track because you'll realize it was _only a slip_. If you don't tell us, it will be all to easy to backslide completely.

My money's on you making it all the way.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Chris, you are such an inspiration with your strength!  I love that you are strong enough not only to quit smoking but to share your journey here with us.  We're with you!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## 908tracy

Chris,

You are MUCH stronger than you are giving yourself credit for! Gertie is right when she says what you went through this weekend would have pushed MOST in your shoes right back to smoking. The fact that you didn't screams volumes at your willpower. I've said it before and I will say it again.....YOU GO GIRL!!!!! You are inspiring me girlfriend.....keep up the amazing work!

(((hugs)))

Tracy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> I confess to breathing deeply around my sisters. I even took a lit cig from one sister when she handed it to me without thinking because we are used to "sharing" when going outside the ER for a break. She actually smacked it out of my hand when she realized what we had done. But, you are right, I would be ashamed to tell you I "backslid", so I guess that is another incentive not to.


Good for your sister and good for you. You don't need the additional burden of keeping secrets from your support group. Let it out and let it go. A lot of us have been through this. After a particularly bad day, I slipped to the tune of a whole pack. We know what you are going through and we're with you all the way.


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris,
We are so proud of you for not smoking the "next" one.
We ARE here for you.
Prayers coming out of our ears.
But we know you CAN do it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Chris, if you get tired of sipping water there is an entire thread devoted to tea that might have a few suggestions for you. 

OK, so I am evil...

What I like about your story, and the posts through out the thread, is that you get that you are doing this for you but that you understand how your decisions effect the people around you. It really sounds to me like your choice has been made for you but with an understanding of how it benefits others around you. Keep at it. It sounds like you have a great support system at home as well as here.

It sounds like you are doing great. I know it is hard. My Father quit after over 30 years when his first Grand kids were born. My Brother still struggles with his habit. I know that my Dad felt like crap when my Mom, an non-smoker, was diagnosed with lung cancer. She is doing well fight now, three years after her diagnosis, but that was a kick in the entire families gut. It turns out that her lung cancer was not related to smoking, thank god, but it was quite the reminder to the rest of us that our decisions do effect the people that we love. 

And if you need any tea suggestions come find us. Really, tea is much more fun to drink then water. And it tastes good. And it is healthy. And warm when it is snowing out.


----------



## Leslie

Chris, good job this weekend under difficult circumstances! I think I can arrange a Theo picture just for you...










I have another guy, Paul Francis, waiting in the wings and he is really hot, too.


----------



## loca

That guy looks like a steretypical Jesus, no?


----------



## Leslie

loca said:


> That guy looks like a steretypical Jesus, no?


Hahahaha, well...maybe? LOL


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## 908tracy

ROTF!!!!!!  LOL @ crebel!!!!  (looks for the devil smiley to insert)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Leslie. Those Theo photos really inspired me. So much so that I was up until two in the morning writing. I think I scorched a few keys.










But I'll be glad to sacrifice my sleep for Chris' sake.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Leslie

Refresh...that's what you are, Chris. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Refresh...that's what you are, Chris. Keep up the good work!


I think we're getting closer to Ranger.


----------



## Leslie

Who is Ranger, anyway?

Another Paul Francis shot, while I wait for an answer...


----------



## loonlover

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think we're getting closer to Ranger.


This may come the closest I've seen to fitting my image of Ranger, although I'm still a supporter of Morelli.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Jen

Well look what happens when I'm gone for one day!  Thanks ladies  !

GOOD job Chris!  I've been thinking about you as well but thought you might be staying away from the computer since you used to smoke while surfing.  We're so proud of you!!  

Right after I quit I used to breathe deeply around people that are smoking as well.  It was sort of torture, but sort of helped at the same time.  Let me tell you though, now that it's been a couple of months when I walk by smokers it smells terrible.  Just wait for when that happens - it's GREAT!  It has to be hard that your sisters smoke, and with what you've been going through this weekend - these guys are right - you aren't giving yourself enough credit!  I'm so proud you made it through a stressful weekend WITH people smoking around you.  I wouldn't have been surprised if you slipped - but you made it!  Be proud of yourself, we're proud of YOU!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

loonlover said:


> This may come the closest I've seen to fitting my image of Ranger, although I'm still a supporter of Morelli.


Oh, yeah, I'm a cupcake, too.

Morelli is just domesticated enough, just dangerous enough, although Bob might be a deal breaker.


----------



## Neo

Just checking in (as I'm "working" from home today, hem   ), and Chris: YOU GO GIRL!!!!!! Seriously, I am sooo proud of you!!!! I know you won't believe me and there are still plenty of traps along the way, but in my book, YOU'VE MADE IT!!!!! Wooohoooooooo!!!!! Doing the happy dance for you   (and my cat is looking at me as if I were a moron, hem...)

Anyway, this is awesome, and like Gertie said: you actually found an excuse not to smoke when you had all the reasons in the world to do so: AWESOME!!!

Also, remember: if you slip (but seriously, at this point I doubt you will), it's ONLY that: a slip! And we all slip in life, right?

I'm having a not so good week myself, and based on how my day started yesterday, my motto for the week - which I would like to share with you: I may trip, but I shall not fall!!!!!!    (this was after tripping on a stupid carpet in the line for coffee at the deli yesterday morning, sigh...   )

Keep it up and give us news my Dear - and like Jen said: wait for the day where you will smell a smoker from a few feet away and think "ewww" - so rewarding  !

BTW: yesterday, it's been 3 months since I quit, and still going strong, woohooooo! Chris, soon you will be there too, you'll see! It does go by very fast once you get through 1 month  

As ever, HUUUUUUGE hugs!!!!


----------



## Jen

YOU deserve a congrats too Neo!  3 months is a huge milestone with quitting smoking!  
You're right - after a month it is SOOOOO much easier.  I just passed 2, and I'd say for the last month it has hardly even bothered me.  Not that there aren't moments when I want to smoke, but the sheer torture part is definitely over at a month.  

I was diagnosed about 5 months ago with SEVERE hypothyroidism (my thyroid produces absolutely nothing, no clue how long that has been going on - when I got diagnosed I wasn't even being specifically tested for that), and have been on medication.  Since I quit smoking my energy level has been pretty bad, and both my doctor and I thought it was because of quitting.  Found out today that despite 5 months of medication my levels are still bad so they increased dosage.  Neo, Gertie, Geoff, anyone - did any of you experience real energy loss when you quit?  Other than that I feel great, but this is a bummer!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Neo said:


> Also, remember: if you slip (but seriously, at this point I doubt you will), it's ONLY that: a slip! And we all slip in life, right?


Some of us slip all too often for our own comfort.  Then again, even bananas slip sometimes.












> I'm having a not so good week myself, and based on how my day started yesterday, my motto for the week - which I would like to share with you: I may trip, but I shall not fall!!!!!!  (this was after tripping on a stupid carpet in the line for coffee at the deli yesterday morning, sigh...  )


See, you can find inspiration everywhere if you watch for it.












> BTW: yesterday, it's been 3 months since I quit, and still going strong, woohooooo! Chris, soon you will be there too, you'll see! It does go by very fast once you get through 1 month
> 
> As ever, HUUUUUUGE hugs!!!!


Huge hugs back atcha. Three months is a major milestone.


----------



## Neo

Jen, I'm so sorry, that sucks (pardon my French, but really!).

I'm not sure about energy levels: since I quit I've been quite worried about putting on weight, which I of course did. So now I'm watching my food and going to the gym every day: accordingly, I'm constantly hungry, in pain, and cranky (a direct consequence of the other 2 I'd say  !), and well yes, my energy levels do feel down - but what is really causing that is anyone's bet.

The one thing that is very clear though: since I quit smoking my asthma has really and very noticeable gotten worse, which is really not encouraging, and I now have to be on daily medication for it. I am not thrilled (needless to say)  , but I'm trying to convince myself that it's a long term thing and that it'll get better eventually ??

Hang in there Jen, and thank you - 3 months does seem like an eternity, doesn't it? It now almost seems normal not to smoke - who would have ever thought that would happen? But like many others here, I also do know that deep down inside, I will always be a smoker who doesn't smoke...


----------



## geoffthomas

Somewhere in an earlier post I think I mentioned that when I smoked, I was drinking 15+ cups of coffee per day also.
Had to get off caffiene addiction before I could beat nicotine.

So the point is that when I finally stopped, some people thought that I had been to rehab.
It seems that the caffeine/nicotine tended to make it seem as if I was "speeding".
And so they thought I was on speed.  (I tend to talk too fast anyway).

So perhaps I did have an energy level drop without really noticing it, because I did get comments.


----------



## Jen

Well that sucks for you too Neo!  Who would have thought that?!  Just in general terms I would think that quitting smoking would drastically improve your asthma - but then again, we have to realize how much we really are changing the chemical makeup in our bodies - for so many years they were used to all those chemicals we breathed in!  I guess naturally we have to go through some adjustments, good and bad.  No matter what is going on now, one thing we can be absolutely sure of is that quitting can be nothing but good in the long term!   
I've been worried about weight gain too - luckily I haven't (YET) gained a pound - but despite almost daily yoga I haven't lost any either.  So I guess I'm keeping it even!  Plus my doctor said back in the day before they knew anything, doctors prescribed synthetic thyroid medication for weight loss!  So maybe that is helping too.    
I KNOW!  There are times that I go for hours without even thinking about it - and when I do it's really not a big deal.  I never thought I'd make it this far!  

Geoff - I think if I quit caffeine at the same time I'd be in the looney bin!


----------



## drenee

crebel said:


> He may be the answer to my prayers, but I admit Jesus never entered my mind when I saw Theo's pictures


I was not thinking holy thoughts either when I looked at the pic.

Jen and Neo, huge congratulations on quitting and on being such a support for each other.

My DF's sister has been trying to quit for a few years. She's an ER nurse in a very stressful understaffed ER. 
I keep telling her, and the other family members, that as much as we would love for her to just up and quit, she has to make that decision. She has started talking about quitting again, so this weekend I was telling her about you, Chris, and about all of the suggestions and support this thread has offered. 
I've never been a smoker, but I have really enjoyed all of the stories/struggles you all have shared. What a great group we have. 
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Neo said:


> Jen, I'm so sorry, that sucks (pardon my French, but really!).
> 
> I'm not sure about energy levels: since I quit I've been quite worried about putting on weight, which I of course did. So now I'm watching my food and going to the gym every day: accordingly, I'm constantly hungry, in pain, and cranky (a direct consequence of the other 2 I'd say !), and well yes, my energy levels do feel down - but what is really causing that is anyone's bet.


What did you do in your past life when you were feeling down or even depressed? You smoked a cigarette. You don't do that any more. Add to that the day-to-day stress of quitting, and it's no wonder your energy levels are down.

Maybe, instead of the gym every day, you could try to take yoga classes a couple of times a week or Tai Chi.



> The one thing that is very clear though: since I quit smoking my asthma has really and very noticeable gotten worse, which is really not encouraging, and I now have to be on daily medication for it. I am not thrilled (needless to say) , but I'm trying to convince myself that it's a long term thing and that it'll get better eventually ??


People react differently. For example, food tasted better to me when I smoked than it does now. But that's minor compared to what you are experiencing. My feeling is that quitting, gaining weight, has you really stressed, which is a factor in asthma. Yoga or tai chi might help relieve some of that stress.

Let us know if you try it and if it works out for you.

Group hug.


----------



## Jen

I very honestly think yoga really helped me with quitting. I got into it before I quit, and I think I've said it before but even before I quit I didn't even want to smoke after doing yoga. I absolutely love it.

With that said, so many people hear the word 'yoga' and think of skinny, flexible girls in tight pants - and that you have to _be_ as skinny or flexible as those girls - NOT true! I was the most inflexible person I know. Basically, it's stretching and deep breathing - that's it. It's invigorating! I highly recommend it to anyone and everyone regardless of age or physical capability. I hate gyms and formal classes - so I went to my local library and picked up a few DVDs to get me started. Just be really careful! It is smart to start with a class, but I didn't even do that! I told Chris right when she quit to take really deep breaths when the cravings come - it's kind of like that!

Just my two cents!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Sounds like a lot of good advice here for you.  The main thing is: Don't give up!  I quit three times and went back.  The last time I took it up again, I smoked for about six months after quitting for three years and ended up in the hospital with bronchial asthma and pneumonia and ended up getting surgery when the pneumonia did not respond to intravenous medicines.  Ouch!!  Not to mention the long-term effects.  I haven't smoke in a while, but I'm susceptible to conditioning by pain... if it hurts, I don't want to participate more than once.     Just hang in there.  The rewards are well worth the suffering of quitting.  Believe me.


----------



## F1Wild

I just saw this thread and I applaud your commitment to a healthier, tobacco-free life!  I spent most of my dental career working with patients, students, adults on tobacco cessation education.  Nicotine has higher addictive qualities than heroin so it's not just a mind over matter thing.

I spent a portion of my clinical career in oral/facial OR surgeries, basically to remove the cancer, etc. that was present due to smoking & chewing tobacco usage.  The effects were devastating (and actually not that rare) to both the patients and to me.  I will never forget trying to build up the strength to tell a family that we couldn't successfully treat their son with surgery.

Film critic, Roger Ebert, was on Oprah today and although I don't know his whole situation I do think his story of dealing and living with throat cancer is worth checking out. Basically at this point his entire lower half of his jaw is gone, but he is alive.

I a not trying to be a jerk and scare the sh*t out of you, but if that what it takes then I am happy to be the one to serve you.  Please keep up your fight!!!


----------



## Neo

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Maybe, instead of the gym every day, you could try to take yoga classes a couple of times a week or Tai Chi.
> 
> Let us know if you try it and if it works out for you.
> 
> Group hug.


Thank you Gertie, as always ! I will definitely see if there are any yoga - although I can see how Tai-Chi would be more my thing - so Tai-Chi classes in the area, at a time that can work with my schedule and will definitely check it out. That's the issue though: "that works with my work schedule", which is why I'm at the gym: it's easy, always open and there when it suits me! But I do hate it...

As for the worse asthma: apparently is happens more often than not with quitters, and my Doctor doesn't seem too worried and quite positive that it will eventually get better - fingers crossed. I think Jen is right: something to do with all those chemicals in the body and the body needing to re-adapt to a "normal" life without nicotine!

Anyway, I'm so happy I got to meet you all here, you guys are all awesome, thank you


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Neo and Jen - Even more high fives to you for sticking with it! My Dr. warned me that even though I didn't have a smoker's cough, I would probably develop one over the next couple of months as my lungs try to expel the gluck they have been inhaling for the last 25 years. But she also said it would get better. She also warned me about being tired. Her theory (she didn't give me any scientific fact to back it up anyway), is that even though you are inhaling toxins with the cigs, you also take in more oxygen with the frequent inhales. Therefore, when you stop, your body/brain tries to compensate by yawning to get more oxygen, plus your heart rate slows without the constant stimulant of nicotine which will make you more tired until you reacclimate. That also makes sense with your advice to take several deep breaths whenever I have a craving - I just need to concentrate on making them deep, cleansing breaths and not just heavy sighs


Did you notice Apolo Anton Ohno yawning like mad before each of his races? I guess a lot of people were concerned that he was out partying instead of getting his proper rest, so NBC had to ask him. No, he wasn't staying up all night. He did it to relax and psych himself up for the race. He pointed out that every time you see film of lions relaxing, they are yawning wide.



> So, the "It gets worse before it gets better" seems to be accurate (at least according to my Dr.) Let us all repeat together "Don't give up now, it will get better"..."DON'T give up now, it will get better"..."Don't GIVE UP NOW, it will get better"..."Don't give up now, it WILL get better"..."Don't give up now, it will get BETTER"


"Don't give up now, it will get better"..."DON'T give up now, it will get better"..."Don't GIVE UP NOW, it will get better"..."Don't give up now, it WILL get better"..."Don't give up now, it will get BETTER"


----------



## Leslie

Here's Roger. Is his cancer from smoking? I haven't heard anyone say.


----------



## F1Wild

Leslie said:


> Here's Roger. Is his cancer from smoking? I haven't heard anyone say.


His initial cancer was in the thyroid, then salivary glands with so many complications. The reason I mentioned his name is that his radical surgeries are very similar to many we performed on our patients - from cancer of the salivary glands, throat, bone, tongue, etc. No one thinks this can happen to them, but in our patients almost all used tobacco. I also wanted to show someone with a higher profile who is public about his medical treatments.

I never smoked myself, but am familiar with addictive behavior and then with the chemical additives in cigarettes is even more difficult to get out of the cycle. I would do anything to help just one person to stop.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Here's Roger. Is his cancer from smoking? I haven't heard anyone say.


How sad. I would never have recognized him.


----------



## Jen

F1Wild said:


> His initial cancer was in the thyroid, then salivary glands with so many complications. The reason I mentioned his name is that his radical surgeries are very similar to many we performed on our patients - from cancer of the salivary glands, throat, bone, tongue, etc. No one thinks this can happen to them, but in our patients almost all used tobacco. I also wanted to show someone with a higher profile who is public about his medical treatments.
> 
> I never smoked myself, but am familiar with addictive behavior and then with the chemical additives in cigarettes is even more difficult to get out of the cycle. I would do anything to help just one person to stop.


Well that freaks me out with my thyroid problems! Do you know if thyroid issues had anything to do with that? I've quit now - and I'm only 30 years old - but combined with the fact that I just found out my thyroid is producing nothing now I'll worry about that!



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> How sad. I would never have recognized him.


I can't even believe that's him - so sad.


----------



## Leslie

Jen said:


> I can't even believe that's him - so sad.


Apparently he has lost his voice through all of his illness and treatments. He certainly deserves a lot of credit for hanging in there through all this.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

If any of you are interested in pursuing the yoga thing but don't really want to go to a class with other people.
And if you are scared of doing Yoga with that mean lady from the Biggest Loser.....
Then I would recommend the Wii Fit - it has a complete yoga section - that provides a "personal trainer".
This is a well engineered exercise system that includes a nice step aerobics.

Nothing is as good for the stress of addiction cessation than to excercise, at your own pace.

And yes, as a guy I can say that building "core strength" can be muscle building.



Oh,
Chris - Yes you can.

You are now a smoker who doesn't.

So don't smoke that next one.


Just sayin......
((((HUGS))))


----------



## Jen

geoffthomas said:


> If any of you are interested in pursuing the yoga thing but don't really want to go to a class with other people.
> And if you are scared of doing Yoga with that mean lady from the Biggest Loser.....
> Then I would recommend the Wii Fit - it has a complete yoga section - that provides a "personal trainer".
> This is a well engineered exercise system that includes a nice step aerobics.
> 
> Nothing is as good for the stress of addiction cessation than to excercise, at your own pace.
> 
> And yes, as a guy I can say that building "core strength" can be muscle building.
> 
> Oh,
> Chris - Yes you can.
> 
> You are now a smoker who doesn't.
> 
> So don't smoke that next one.
> 
> Just sayin......
> ((((HUGS))))


Yes, Wii fit! I forgot about that. That was actually my first intro into it. It's nice because they'll tell you if you're off balance or what you're doing wrong, so it's a nice 'class' without leaving the house.


----------



## Andra

Chris, I'm glad to hear that you are hanging in there.  Just popping in to add a reinforcement:

"Don't give up now, it will get better"..."DON'T give up now, it will get better"..."Don't GIVE UP NOW, it will get better"..."Don't give up now, it WILL get better"..."Don't give up now, it will get BETTER"


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am starting to take Yoga at the Y. It is athletic, fun, and relxing all at the same time. I know that there are the home versions of yoga but I know some people who have really jacked up their backs by messing up the poses. I would recommend taking a few classes to learn the basics before trying it solo at home. The Wii balance board my be able to point out that your balance is off but it cannot identify why your balance is wrong. If you make the wrong adjustment you could hurt yourself without knowing it. 

Sorry for being a downer. I tend to be a big proponent of learn from a pro before flying solo when it comes to exercise. It is too easy to hurt yourself otherwise.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> Sorry for being a downer. I tend to be a big proponent of learn from a pro before flying solo when it comes to exercise. It is too easy to hurt yourself otherwise.


Is that why your screen name is ProfCrash? 



crebel said:


> I watched the Namaste Yoga show on FitTV this afternoon, does that count ? League bowling twice a week is about all the "formal" exercise I get. When a little more of the ice and snow is gone, I can at least get back to walking the dog regularly. I don't know how I can be so fidgety but worn out at the same time .


As a confirmed couch potato, I can tell you that watching Namaste Yoga definitely counts. When my Mom broke her hip, she had to walk every day. I kept her company on my electric scooter. I can't tell you how long I believed, I mean really believed, that I was actually exercising.



> "Don't give up now, it will get better"..."DON'T give up now, it will get better"..."Don't GIVE UP NOW, it will get better"..."Don't give up now, it WILL get better"..."Don't give up now, it will get BETTER" "Don't give up now, it will get better"..."DON'T give up now, it will get better"..."Don't GIVE UP NOW, it will get better"..."Don't give up now, it WILL get better"..."Don't"Don't give up now, it will get better"..."DON'T give up now, it will get better"..."Don't GIVE UP NOW, it will get better"..."Don't give up now, it WILL get better"..."Don't give up now, it will get BETTER" give up now, it will get BETTER"


Ditto, ditto, ditto. Everything you have been through up until now has to count for something, and if you gave up, it would all be for nothing.

Tomorrow, I will reward you with another Gertie Stupid Smoking Story. Stay tuned.


----------



## Leslie

A good looking man to offer some support...










Hey, I do what I can do!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## sjc

Chris: Yay!! Keep going. 
My mom quit 17 years ago...but the damage is done...50% lung capacity, COPD, and on oxygen about 80% of the time. If she didn't quit she'd be dead. She lost both a sister and a brother to lung cancer. If she could do it at 2.5 packs; sometimes 3 packs per day...you can too. She went cold turkey. SHE ADMITS she misses it, still gets cravings; but she _wants to live more than she wants to smoke.
_
***Here is an awful thought that should keep you on track:

Picture this: My late Uncle (I miss him terribly): He died in a nursing home because he got so ill with lung cancer he had to give up his home. His wife moved into the nursing home just so she could be with him and sold the house (only to have the nursing home suck up all the money). *BACK TO THE POINT AT HAND:*

At the end, you could actually see the larger of two tumors protruding out of his neck and feel it with your hand. He ended up suffocating and struggling for air gasping in his sleep until the tumor(s) won and he lost. He went down to about 90 pounds (maybe less) because the tumor prevented him from swallowing and he basically couldn't eat. *Picture that and you should be all set.*

THE WORST part for me was: He had quit smoking for few months and when he moved into the nursing home A NURSE THERE BOUGHT HIM A PACK OF CIGARETTE'S AND GAVE THEM TO HIM TO SCORE BROWNIE POINTS and he went back to smoking!! He was a laugh a minute and everyone would flock to his room with treats, extra coffee, candy...etc...and she had to do it with cigarettes. The staff ADORED him. We couldn't prove that it was her...but in the end *he* confessed that it was her. I am not trying to dis nurses in any way because they were so sweet to him and so good at what they did...but this one; lets just say, did no justice to the profession. She thought she was funny and would swear and try to joke (usually tasteless ones) and kid around...I would say to myself how unprofessional. She didn't last long; I'm sure the other nurses reported her...but the damage was done. I'm not sure that he wouldn't have started smoking again; with all of the visitors and his constant begging for a cigarette...but a nurse. It's been 2 years and it still bothers me.

*Chris...best of luck...take it a minute at a time. If my mother could do it...so can you.*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> A good looking man to offer some support...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I do what I can do!


Is that you, Joe? It's me ... your cupcake.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Is that why your screen name is ProfCrash?  

Nah that is because of a car crash at the tender age of 16.  The Prof came later when the B5 board I posted on was trying to come up with a name that made it clear I was a women. Obviously we failed miserably but that thread was fun reading for many a month. 

I have really bad knees and hips. I started working with a personal trainer to motivate myself a little over a year ago when I was getting ready for my wedding. I wanted a trainer so that I would have someone else to be accountable to and because I did not know how to safely lift free weights. I could see hurting myself pretty badly. 

Maybe that is something you can do with the money you are saving by not smoking. Invest in yourself by joining a fitness club that has classes you would be interested in. Or buy a semester pass to the local yoga group. That way you are helping yourself by kicking a bad habit and by improving yourself through exercise or yoga. 

Lung Cancer is a bitch. I am lucky. My Mom has stage 3B Lung Cancer. She has been through chemo, surgery, and radiation. There has been no sign of the cancern returning in the last three years. I still treat every day with her as special because the life expetancy for someone in her situation is just not good. 

I would ask folks who met others with Lung Cancer to do them and their family a favor and not ask them if they smoked. It is the first question a lot of folks ask. The answer for many people will be yes, for my Mom the answer would be no. In the end it doesn't really matter if they smoked or not. In this moment they are very, very sick with a disease that is more likely then not going to kill them. Their past habits do not make their current situation any less miserable or justify their illness. It is a common question but one that is kind of tactless when you you think about it.


----------



## loca

I heard sunflower seeds help.  Everytime you get a rush to get a smoke, you grad some seeds and start cracking.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> Maybe that is something you can do with the money you are saving by not smoking. Invest in yourself by joining a fitness club that has classes you would be interested in. Or buy a semester pass to the local yoga group. That way you are helping yourself by kicking a bad habit and by improving yourself through exercise or yoga.


Usually, the local community center will have yoga classes very inexpensively.



> Lung Cancer is a bitch. I am lucky. My Mom has stage 3B Lung Cancer. She has been through chemo, surgery, and radiation. There has been no sign of the cancern returning in the last three years. I still treat every day with her as special because the life expetancy for someone in her situation is just not good.


That's tough. I wish you and your Mom the best.



> I would ask folks who met others with Lung Cancer to do them and their family a favor and not ask them if they smoked. It is the first question a lot of folks ask. The answer for many people will be yes, for my Mom the answer would be no. In the end it doesn't really matter if they smoked or not. In this moment they are very, very sick with a disease that is more likely then not going to kill them. Their past habits do not make their current situation any less miserable or justify their illness. It is a common question but one that is kind of tactless when you you think about it.


I'm glad you brought that up. It's self-righteous and very judgmental to ask that. It's like saying you don't deserve any sympathy because you brought it on yourself. Smoking may be the leading cause of a lot of these conditions, but is by no means the only one.


----------



## drenee

I worked with a very wonderful pulmonologist for years on pnuemoconiosis cases.  
His research has shown that certain people can develop lung cancer who have never 
had a cigarette in their entire life, nor been exposed to copious amounts of second hand 
smoke.  
Gertie, you're right, it's very judgmental and in poor taste.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris,
Please tell us that you are still a smoker who doesn't today.


Just askin......


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## drenee

Way to go, Chris.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

ohhh not smoking and you have a clean kitchen and are feeling more rested. Sounds great!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Geoff, I AM still a smoker who doesn't smoke. Although today it wasn't for lack of trying. I have apparently done a really good job of cleaning out my purses, car, jackets, etc. because I spent a good little while searching for a leftover this afternoon and couldn't find one - I scrubbed my kitchen floor, took a shower and a nap instead. I pat myself on the back for making it through that craving.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Hey Cupcake, where's my story?!


Sorry I'm late. I'm writing a play for my HP Book Club and of course, it's taking longer than I planned. I need a break, so here goes. It's a long story.

I'm on my way to work and I start having heart palpitations, shortness of breath, chest pains. Luckily, I'm near a hospital (which reminds me of another stupid smoking story which I will save for next week) so I thought I would drop by the ER.

This is a County hospital so it's always jammed, but chest pains take precedence, so I was taken back immediately and was lucky enough to get a cubby of my own. I'm hooked up to the heart monitor and nobody is coming in to see me. In the meantime, lots of sick and injured people are coming in and cluttering up the halls, moaning and throwing up. STRESS ... NEED CIGARETTE NOW.

Finally, the chaplain comes in and asks if I need anything. I say yes, a ham sandwich and a phone. Not only am I hungry, but nobody knows where I am. (Wisely do not mention cigarette craving.)

By 3pm, I'm getting really ticked off (still no one has seen fit to stop by) and I'm ready to eat the sheets and smoke the pillowcase. I said to myself, "Self, time to get some attention," so I ripped off the electrodes. Now, I'm flat line, but still nobody seems to care. I guess they figure if I'm dead, they can call the meat wagon to haul me away and they can get the room back.

I waited 10 minutes, got out of bed, dressed and walked out of the ER. Nobody stopped me. There's a Burger King in the hospital, but I figure I need to get further away than that if I'm not to be apprehended and hauled back before I get to have something very greasy to eat and half a pack of smokes.

Got in my car and drove to a nearby McDonalds. I always have a book with me and this time it was the harcover version of _Drums of Autumn_, a very weighty tome. Smoked two ciggies on the way to the car and the restaurant, then stood in line holding this very heavy book against my chest. I don't want to say my heart was actually pounding, but it was beating hard enough to bump the book away from my chest.

After enjoying a Quarter Pounder (with cheese of course) and a large order of fries, I figure it's time to head back to the ER. After all, that morning I was convinced I was having a heart attack, so maybe I should let the docs get around to checking me out. I called my daughter to let her know where I was, told her what I had done, and she actually yelled at me. Just don't understand that at all. 

I went back to the ER and waited for someone to come out. The guy said, you can't go in there. I showed him my bracelet and said I'm supposed to be in there. Once inside, I sat at the nurses station waiting for someone to notice me. Took a while, but what did I care. I was full of cheeseburger and nicotine.

Oh, were they ticked off when they realized who was sitting there. They hustled me back to the room and left me there ... under guard. And I was right. They did look for me in the hospital Burger King. 

When they took me upstairs, my guard passed the story to the nurses there, so they were warned to watch me. They kept giving me the evil eye. And as my punishment, they gave me the oldest, coldest, dryest hamburger to eat for dinner.

They put the portable heart monitor on me, so what is the first thing I ask them? Where can I go to have a cigarette. I got another evil eye. But I am a past veteran of hospitals and I know that all you have to do is watch where the nurses go. They kept the fire door open and went on the outside stairwell.

So I spent the evening eluding the nurses and happily (not to mention stupidly) smoking while hooked up to a heart monitor.


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> Geoff, I AM still a smoker who doesn't smoke. Although today it wasn't for lack of trying. I have apparently done a really good job of cleaning out my purses, car, jackets, etc. because I spent a good little while searching for a leftover this afternoon and couldn't find one - I scrubbed my kitchen floor, took a shower and a nap instead. I pat myself on the back for making it through that craving.


That earned you a Paul Francis...


----------



## Leslie

> They put the portable heart monitor on me, so what is the first thing I ask them? Where can I go to have a cigarette. I got another evil eye. But I am a past veteran of hospitals and I know that all you have to do is watch where the nurses go. They kept the fire door open and went on the outside stairwell.


Hopefully we are getting past those days...

I remember when nurses smoked in the nurses station (doctors, too) and there were cigarette machines in the lobby. Thankfully those days are long gone.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

crebel said:


> Geoff, I AM still a smoker who doesn't smoke. Although today it wasn't for lack of trying. I have apparently done a really good job of cleaning out my purses, car, jackets, etc. because I spent a good little while searching for a leftover this afternoon and couldn't find one - I scrubbed my kitchen floor, took a shower and a nap instead. I pat myself on the back for making it through that craving.


Keep it up Chris.
We know you can do it.

But be aware that if you slipped, we would still love you.
No huhu.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Hopefully we are getting past those days...
> 
> I remember when nurses smoked in the nurses station (doctors, too) and there were cigarette machines in the lobby. Thankfully those days are long gone.
> 
> L


Thankfully, so are _my _smoking days.

Unfortunately, that heart attack scare wasn't enough to get me to quit.


----------



## Jen

crebel said:


> Geoff, I AM still a smoker who doesn't smoke. Although today it wasn't for lack of trying. I have apparently done a really good job of cleaning out my purses, car, jackets, etc. because I spent a good little while searching for a leftover this afternoon and couldn't find one - I scrubbed my kitchen floor, took a shower and a nap instead. I pat myself on the back for making it through that craving.


YESSSS!! Good job Chris! Be proud of yourself for getting through every craving. It's one day at a time - one hour at a time - and take it from me, it DOES get better! I promise!

Gertie - that's a pretty good story! I'm glad you're here to tell it!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Andra

Chris, Hang in there.  You know that you can come here as often as you need to because we are your support group!  So it doesn't matter if you need to whine or complain or celebrate.  We're here for you.  I'm glad to hear that you are finding creative ways to channel the smoking urge.  Good for you!


"Don't give up now, it will get better"..."DON'T give up now, it will get better"..."Don't GIVE UP NOW, it will get better"..."Don't give up now, it WILL get better"..."Don't give up now, it will get BETTER"


----------



## drenee

Chris, I would venture to say that about 95% of people who smoke know the dangers.  Just as diabetics know what not to eat and eat it anyway.  And the list could go on and on.  If knowledge were the key we'd all be perfect.  
You're doing great.  Like the others have said, we're here for you no matter what.  What you're going through is not easy, but you've taken on the challenge very bravely.  
Thinking of you today and sending you all the strength I have.
deb


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Jen

I HATED the quitting smoking commercials when I was still smoking.  Not because they aren't preaching the truth, but I always felt so guilty whenever I saw them.  Especially if my husband (who never smoked) was sitting there - because of course I knew it was bad for me!!  I KNOW I SHOULD QUIT - BACK OFF!  But now that I have, I love seeing those commercials.  It makes me feel really good about myself!!  It really is amazing how we all continued to justify smoking for all the different reasons.  I justified it because I've had a lot of stress in my life over the past few years - I couldn't quit when my little sister died, I couldn't quit before I got married, I couldn't quit when we had to move - too stressful.  I've taken over another job at work, I'm too stressed to quit.  I sure used that as a crutch for the last 3 years!  
Is my life any less stressful now?  Not really.  But I decided to stop using that as an excuse, so here I am, 2-1/2 months into it!  

Chris, we really are here for you no matter what!!  Feel free to vent here - I'd prefer that over you grabbing that cigarette!  PM me if you really want to vent and it's inappropriate here, I don't mind   !!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jen said:


> Gertie - that's a pretty good story! I'm glad you're here to tell it!


Amazing what one will do to feed the habit/addiction, isn't it. It's not that we're stupid or unaware of the dangers. We're just in denial and we can rationalize anything.



crebel said:


> My favorite justification was a study I read that said if you had the gene that predisposed you to lung cancer, you triggered it with your first cigarette. I figured, well it doesn't make any difference if I keep smoking, I can't change whether I have that gene and I have already triggered it .


Good one.



> Thanks again for continuing to lift my spirits everybody . I feel like I have been a whiney hag this week and wanting a cig seems to be constantly on my mind. When I come to the KB and realize so many have more pressing problems (illness, job losses, etc.) and are fighting such immediate problems, it makes me feel petty to complain . I never got past taking the Chantix at only 1/2 pill morning and night and my Dr. took me off that on Tuesday because it seems to act as a depressant for me, so it is pure "cold turkey" now and, darn it, it is tougher than I thought it would be.


It's that third week thing. It's a danger point. If it takes venting here to get through it, by all means, turn into a whiny hag.

Better to be a whiny hag who doesn't smoke than ...












> DH has been out of town all week in a trial and will be home late tonight - I think that will go a long way to helping my current attitude - at least I will have a person to converse with instead of telling the dog and cat to hide my car keys. Honest to God, I haven't been to the store or gas station this week because I have been afraid I will buy a pack and smoke it while no one is here to know ! It isn't out of sight, out of mind, but rather, not available, can't smoke what isn't here .


Good thinking. I stopped drinking coffee and eating certain foods because I knew they were triggers for me. Removing the temptation is always a good idea.



> Thanks for the story Gertie. I, too, am glad you are here to tell it (BTW stop writing about HP and get back to Catherine and the Captain).


I'll be finished with HP today (at least I did a page on C&C yesterday) and then (except for a family function tomorrow) every waking moment of the weekend will be spent on C&C. Actually, sleeping moments pretty much get dedicated to it, too. That's why I've been waking up at midnight with C&C screaming to get out. The only way I can get back to sleep is to fire up the netbook and start writing. I'm pushing to get the first draft done by the end of the month, but honestly, I have no idea how long this one is going to end up being. I'm up to page 372.



crebel said:


> Thanks Deb. You are one who's current battles make me realize my complaints are petty. I'm doing okay and I am also sending you all the strength I have -- combining the two will make us both stronger.
> 
> Chris


Everyone's battle is personal to them, so don't belittle what you are going through. Dona, Deb, you, Jen, Neo, you've all shown strength and courage, and if sometimes you want to throw in the towel, remember, you're only human. Your struggles will only make you stronger and have the added benefit of making you feel better about yourself.



Jen said:


> Is my life any less stressful now? Not really. But I decided to stop using that as an excuse, so here I am, 2-1/2 months into it!


Three month danger point coming up. It's about that time that we begin to feel complacent and the temptation is to think that you've licked it and JUST ONE WON'T HURT. Stand strong. We're here for you, too.


----------



## Jen

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Three month danger point coming up. It's about that time that we begin to feel complacent and the temptation is to think that you've licked it and JUST ONE WON'T HURT. Stand strong. We're here for you, too.


I know. But, I have decided that no matter how over it I think I am I'm living by the NOPE policy - Not ONE puff EVER!! Not ever again! If I'm at the point that I don't really miss it finally - I'm not turning back now!

The smoking co-worker of mine just walked into my office, and had clearly just had a cigarette - I literally gagged at the smell. That feels good! Not gagging...but you know what I mean. Yuk.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Keep at it gang. I have no idea what it is like to give up smoking so I don't know how difficult this is for you. I do know that you will be so much better off having given it up. 

Keep saying no and if you find it hard to say no my kitchen is kind of a disaster area.....

Anything to help the cause. 

(((((HUGS)))))


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Plenty of tea and girl scout cookies.


----------



## Neo

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Three month danger point coming up. It's about that time that we begin to feel complacent and the temptation is to think that you've licked it and JUST ONE WON'T HURT. Stand strong. We're here for you, too.


I'm there. Right now. And Jen, I too gag on that smell now, but I'm there anyway. Crappy last 2 weeks...

But... WE SHALL OVERCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chris, you are soooooo good, it's amazing!!!!!!!! Seriously! And Jen, you are so there already I think


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> Keep at it gang. I have no idea what it is like to give up smoking so I don't know how difficult this is for you. I do know that you will be so much better off having given it up.


Think about what it would feel like to give up chocolate. No, no, that's too horrible to contemplate.












crebel said:


> But it was a crappy last two weeks that you didn't smoke! Hip, Hip, Hooray!!!


Yay, *Neo*. Every time you don't reach for that crutch, you get stronger.

Flowers and chocolate for *NEO*












> Gertie, really, I thought we were not going to post my publicity photos.......


I know, I know, but you've been such an inspiration. I think everyone that's quitting should hang up your photo.


----------



## Jen

crebel said:


> But it was a crappy last two weeks that you didn't smoke! Hip, Hip, Hooray!!! I discovered my Amazon gift card account is down to $3.29 (OMG, seriously, I had almost $500 in X-mas gifts and it is GONE)! So, I am on my way to pick up $100 in Amazon gift cards which is what I WOULD HAVE spent on cigs in the last 2 1/2 weeks. I really like this part of the plan!
> 
> Gertie, really, I thought we were not going to post my publicity photos.......


I think it's really important to include rewarding yourself as part of the process! When I made it three weeks, I bought myself something I've really wanted for a long time. That way, it would be even more incentive to not smoke - I already rewarded myself, so I can't smoke!



Neo said:


> I'm there. Right now. And Jen, I too gag on that smell now, but I'm there anyway. Crappy last 2 weeks...
> 
> But... WE SHALL OVERCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Chris, you are soooooo good, it's amazing!!!!!!!! Seriously! And Jen, you are so there already I think


I know, I still have moments that I want it. But then I smell it, and don't want it! It's a very strange thing. I had a crappy day at work today and really wished I could go outside for that smoke break. But you're right - we WILL get through this! I think I'm there too, but the only way I make it is just by making it my mantra - I WILL not smoke, I WILL not smoke....I don't smoke anymore - so I can't! 
It is definitely getting easier every day, but I'm not totally over it! I probably never will be. But, I don't smoke anymore....repeat!


----------



## Neo

Thank you guys, you are awesome!!!! seriously, what would I do without you??

Group hug!!!!!!

WE SHALL OVERCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Neo

crebel said:


> No need to find out what you would do without us, we are here for you


Thank you, you have no idea how good it feels - or maybe you do, actually, lol! It's weird though: I have many very good friends, people around me I can count on: but you guys are here for me in ways they can't. I wish we could all get together somewhere and actually "meet" - I put "meet" in brackets because I think we actually know each other quite well in so many ways, even if not at all in others 



crebel said:


> you are stuck with us, we are stuck with each other!


And thank god for that !!!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

You guys are great.
Just keep it up.
Remember one step at a time.
Not just this week or this month but every day - from now on.
Every hour - just don't.

Just sayin.....


----------



## drenee

Chris, read in another thread about your DH being home and you were relaxing.  That put a smile on face.
Hope you have a wonderful day today.
deb


----------



## Jen

Well, I think I must be hitting my 3 month danger point, because I haven't wanted to smoke as bad as I do right now for weeks.  
I'm well aware that it's because I've had an incredibly stressful day, and it's a trigger - but I'm feeling so bratty I feel like I just quit yesterday!  My employees aren't listening to me, my boss (aka Dad) is being a jerk, I've heard everyone that works for me WHINE all day, and I just can't take it anymore!  I do 10 times more work than any of these people but get to listen to them complain ALL DAY long!  
My husband has been getting on my nerves for the last 24 hours, and my mother who quit smoking with me but has started smoking again is COMPLAINING ABOUT IT!  Seriously?  You started smoking again, and you want sympathy from the one who is still struggling with being quit?  Yeah....okay!  
ARGH!  
Sorry - just needed to vent to people that would understand.  Thank you  
DEEP breaths....and I WILL NOT SMOKE!


----------



## Leslie

Deep breaths, deep breaths. Can you take a break? Take a quick walk outside to clear your head and mind? Hang in there, Jen, you are doing great.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jen said:


> Well, I think I must be hitting my 3 month danger point, because I haven't wanted to smoke as bad as I do right now for weeks.


At least you know you've hit that wall. As bad as things are around you, it's intensified because you no longer have a cigarette for a stress-reliever, so it seems even worse.

Just get through the next 10 minutes. You can do that. You know you can. Then the next 10 minutes. If you can only do one minute at a time, or even one heartbeat at a time, then that's what you do.



> I'm well aware that it's because I've had an incredibly stressful day, and it's a trigger - but I'm feeling so bratty I feel like I just quit yesterday! My employees aren't listening to me, my boss (aka Dad) is being a jerk, I've heard everyone that works for me WHINE all day, and I just can't take it anymore! I do 10 times more work than any of these people but get to listen to them complain ALL DAY long!


You know what stress is, don't you? It's when the mind overrides the body's desire to choke the living sh*t out of someone who richly deserves it.   












> My husband has been getting on my nerves for the last 24 hours, and my mother who quit smoking with me but has started smoking again is COMPLAINING ABOUT IT! Seriously? You started smoking again, and you want sympathy from the one who is still struggling with being quit? Yeah....okay!
> ARGH!


Poor Mom. I'll be she's feeling pretty lousy about herself right now. So she's taking out her failure on her quitting buddy who has been *successful *(HINT: That would be you).



> Sorry - just needed to vent to people that would understand. Thank you
> DEEP breaths....and I WILL NOT SMOKE!


NOPE!!! NOPE!!! NOPE!!!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Don't do it Jen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I blew it last night and had a cig at bowling when I got a phone call saying they were admitting my Dad to the hospital again (not making excuses, just telling the circumstance). It didn't help the stress, it didn't taste good, and made me feel rotten that my willpower sucked - NOT WORTH IT AT ALL. I'm back on track and told the friend that I bummed the cig from to never give in to me again. At least I didn't buy a pack so I don't have any to taunt me. You've come so far, stay strong.


I'm really sorry about your Dad, Chris. I hope he comes through okay.

But WOW, I'm so impressed with you. Another step to the bright side and away from the dark side. You're doing great. You ARE great.


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> Don't do it Jen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I blew it last night and had a cig at bowling when I got a phone call saying they were admitting my Dad to the hospital again (not making excuses, just telling the circumstance). * It didn't help the stress, it didn't taste good,* and made me feel rotten that my willpower sucked - NOT WORTH IT AT ALL. I'm back on track and told the friend that I bummed the cig from to never give in to me again. At least I didn't buy a pack so I don't have any to taunt me. You've come so far, stay strong.


The part I bolded...keep reminding yourself of that. You are doing great.

L


----------



## drenee

Hang in there, Jen.  This too shall pass.
deb


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Thanks guys, you are great cheerleaders! I've been feeling pretty down on myself this morning and stayed away from posting because I didn't want to admit it, but when I saw what a tough day Jen is having I wanted to tell her and anyone else struggling that it will only make you feel worse if you give in.


You did the right thing. It helps to fess up. Remember what I said. Let it out and let it go. The important thing is you're back on track.



> I was going to change my signature line but decided that 2-15-10 really is the day I became a smoker who no longer smokes and not let a single bump in the road negate the past three weeks. Do you think that is dishonest?


Not dishonest at all. Three weeks is always a danger point, and you experienced a heavy duty trigger. But you got through it.

*JEN*, hope we hear from you soon. *You can do it.* You've _been _doing it for three months now.


----------



## 908tracy

crebel said:


> Thanks guys, you are great cheerleaders! I've been feeling pretty down on myself this morning and stayed away from posting because I didn't want to admit it, but when I saw what a tough day Jen is having I wanted to tell her and anyone else struggling that it will only make you feel worse if you give in.
> 
> I was going to change my signature line but decided that 2-15-10 really is the day I became a smoker who no longer smokes and not let a single bump in the road negate the past three weeks. Do you think that is dishonest?


Chris,

I am STILL very proud of you! Smoking is an addiction, and any addiction is hard to break.(you are human) BUT, the important thing here is that you recognized that *it did not help your stress and did not taste good!* Yay for you girl!!!!! You are retraining your brain and that little bump in the road DID NOT change the fact that you are a smoker who no longer smokes! Don't change the signature line!!!

(((HUGS)))


----------



## geoffthomas

A few posts ago I wrote:

But be aware that if you slipped, we would still love you.
No huhu.

Not gonna change that.
What happened is unimportant.
What IS important is the cigarette that you are not going to smoke next.
Can't change what is past (now you know it tastes bad).
You can and will change the future.
Just don't smoke for the next fifteen minutes (and then another, etc.) 
Don't look at long challenges.
Just get over the stress points, one at a time.
The next stressful situation, don't focus on anything except not smoking for the next fifteen minutes.

You ARE strong.

Just sayin......


----------



## Jen

You guys are so great!!  After that post I took my lunch break, and decided to take a long walk in the beautiful sunshine we've been having.  I feel like a different person!!  And I really did feel better after venting, so thanks for that!!  
Chris - don't sweat it, honestly.  When I was on that cruise when everyone was smoking I gave in, and strangely enough was glad I did.  I was torturing myself, and that hit tasted so bad that I wasn't tortured anymore.  NOW you know that it doesn't help stress, and it does taste bad now!  That WILL get you through the next time you think about it.  And DO NOT change your signature!  One slip doesn't change anything - except the next time you think about it!  I slipped once on that cruise, but still say my quit date was December 21st!  I'm really sorry about your dad. 
I know my mom feels bad, but this small part of me thinks she wants me to fail too so she won't feel bad.  I know deep down she really doesn't of course, but she has just plainly said she doesn't think she's capable of quitting.  That attitude is really bothering me!  
I know I'm not going to give in - I don't even have any cigarettes - but boy it's hard sometimes!!  You guys know that.  And thanks for being here, this really helps!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good to hear from you, Jen. Today is a great big notch on your belt.

How about a gold star balloon. You deserve it.










You know, someday you're going to be an inspiration to your Mom. She's just not ready, yet. When she is, I know you'll be there to support her.


----------



## Leslie

Chris and Jen and everyone else, I think you deserve a man...










If you can believe it, this kid was a few years ahead of my son in high school. Funny, I don't remember him looking like this when he was running track.


----------



## geoffthomas

Jen,
How can I say keep it up other than "keep it up"?

You need to focus on YOU staying quit.
You cannot afford the effort (and stress) to try to re-convince your mother.
You can be a cheerleader for her if she tries again, but you need to stay focused on staying a smoker who doesn't.
It is hard.
And 25 years from now you will still have to say "no I don't want to smoke a cigarette".
The only thing that has made it easier for me is that I have said "I am NOT smoking this next cigarette" so often that it is habit now.  And so I say it subconsciously to myself without even thinking of it.
But it is still there.

I will not smoke in the next fifteen minutes.

And I don't think you will either.
Or Chris, or Gertie.

We don't have to.

Just sayin......


----------



## Jen

Hey Leslie, can I keep him?  My husband has been annoying me anyway  

My mom has tried to quit so many times I think it's an issue of her willpower.  She has said things like "I just like to indulge myself" which is not the attitude of someone who wants to quit!  I'm not trying to reconvince her, and even told her last night that I don't really want to talk about it anymore.  I can be here for her if she wants to try again, but talking about it makes me think about it, and I don't want that anymore!!  I think she's cool with that - we're really close which is why it makes it so easy for her to turn to me!  

Nope Geoff, NONE OF US ARE SMOKING!!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Andra

Stay strong Chris and Jen,
You KNOW that you want to be smokers who don't smoke.  All you have to do is take it a minute at a time.
You both are doing great.  I'm sure that I speak for everyone when I say that we are ALL VERY PROUD OF YOU.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## 908tracy

I am following this thread closely for various reasons. I will be following in Chris', Jen's, Gertie's, Geoff's, and anyone else's footsteps who has quit, SOON! I am not trying to jack Chris's thread but I wanted to share a story of mine in hopes of helping others.

I began smoking at the tender age of twelve. Yes, you read it correctly.....12. (sad, isn't it?) Anyways, I grew up in a smoking household, both parents still smoke to this day, and not occasionally, heavily! Not passing blame here, just giving background. When I had my dd (18 1/2 now) nicotine patches had just came out and you needed a prescription for them. I WANTED to quit so badly and not raise my daughter in a smoke filled house. With the help of my Aunt, (I had no prescrition benefits, it cost her $3 for each refill) I did. Those patches were AMAZING in helping me quit. I wore 21 mgs for one month, 14 mg for one month, and 7 mg for one month. I did it!!!!! I quit for a year and a half. I was OVER IT completely. Hated the smell, had no more urges what so ever, used to wash my daughters clothing after spending the day at my Mom's house to get rid of the stink on them, etc. I was 25 at the time and I will tell you that I substituted candy and junk food for those cigarettes initially so I packed on about 15 lbs in that year and a half. Here is where I could kick myself.... I hated that weight gain (yup, sheer vanity made me stupid) so for a few weeks I began thinking about how to lose that weight. "Exercise? Or smoking?" I had to talk myself into smoking again but that's just what I did. Can you believe it? I had that monkey off my back FINALLY and returned to it to simply lose 15 freakin pounds?
After returning to my habit, I did lose the weight, but I have kicked myself so badly for not doing the wise thing and just exercise!!!! 

I was so silly in thinking that since I did it once, I could very easily do it again after losing the weight. I have since tried quitting twice using those patches only making it to one month once. It is a struggle, but I WILL DO IT AGAIN!

Well, that is what happened to me and why I follow this thread. I shared my story with you because I truly know and understand how hard it is to quit and I am getting psyched for all of you who have done it and continue to stay quit. You are a big inspiration to me! Thanks for letting me share, and STAY STRONG Chris and Jen because I also KNOW that you CAN and WILL get past those urges. It really does happen! =)

edited to add- I do not smoke in my house or in the car if my children are with me. (don't want anyone to bash me for polluting my kids lungs)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Chris and Jen and everyone else, I think you deserve a man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can believe it, this kid was a few years ahead of my son in high school. Funny, I don't remember him looking like this when he was running track.


Oh, so you know this guy personally.

Chris, what do you think? Picture long hair pulled back in a ponytail. Ranger?



geoffthomas said:


> I will not smoke in the next fifteen minutes.
> 
> And I don't think you will either.
> Or Chris, or Gertie.
> 
> We don't have to.
> 
> Just sayin......


Thanks, Geoff. It's nearly six years (4/20/04) and there are still times when I mentally jump in the car and run to the gas station to pick up a pack. But since I don't smoke anymore, my butt stays glued to the chair.

Not smoking has to be just as much of a habit as smoking.

My dad said it only took him 40 years to completely erase the urges. Geoff, you're more than halfway there.


----------



## Jen

Don't worry about thread jacking here!  It's an open thread for anyone and everyone!  I'm glad you've decided to share your story.  
One thing that is important is to not kick yourself for past decisions made - so, you started smoking again, it happened.  What you have control over is tomorrow!  You CAN do it!  It really sucks, but you CAN!!  I didn't even know how much I needed this thread, so stick here and you can find inspiration, and support.  And apprently a really good place to vent when irritated   !!  
Welcome, and join on in!!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> ]
> 
> I began smoking at the tender age of twelve. Yes, you read it correctly.....12. (sad, isn't it?)


My cousins started at 12 and my youngest daughter at 10. When my cousins and I grew up, almost everybody smoked. My in-laws (both smokers) actually gave their kids permission to smoke when they were 16. Different times.



> Anyways, I grew up in a smoking household, both parents still smoke to this day, and not occasionally, heavily! Not passing blame here, just giving background. When I had my dd (18 1/2 now) nicotine patches had just came out and you needed a prescription for them. I WANTED to quit so badly and not raise my daughter in a smoke filled house. With the help of my Aunt, (I had no prescrition benefits, it cost her $3 for each refill) I did. Those patches were AMAZING in helping me quit. I wore 21 mgs for one month, 14 mg for one month, and 7 mg for one month. I did it!!!!! I quit for a year and a half. I was OVER IT completely. Hated the smell, had no more urges what so ever, used to wash my daughters clothing after spending the day at my Mom's house to get rid of the stink on them, etc. I was 25 at the time and I will tell you that I substituted candy and junk food for those cigarettes initially so I packed on about 15 lbs in that year and a half. Here is where I could kick myself.... I hated that weight gain (yup, sheer vanity made me stupid) so for a few weeks I began thinking about how to lose that weight. "Exercise? Or smoking?" I had to talk myself into smoking again but that's just what I did. Can you believe it? I had that monkey off my back FINALLY and returned to it to simply lose 15 freakin pounds?


You're one of the lucky ones. The patches drove me insane ... literally.



> After returning to my habit, I did lose the weight, but I have kicked myself so badly for not doing the wise thing and just exercise!!!!


Don't feel bad. I went back after 20 years of not smoking. Geoff is a long time "smoker who doesn't smoke", and he still has to remind himself not to smoke. I'm nearly six years smoke-free and some days I feel like I would sell my GK's for just one drag.



> I was so silly in thinking that since I did it once, I could very easily do it again after losing the weight. I have since tried quitting twice using those patches only making it to one month once. It is a struggle, but I WILL DO IT AGAIN!


Yes, you will and we'll be here for you when you're ready.



> edited to add- I do not smoke in my house or in the car if my children are with me. (don't want anyone to bash me for polluting my kids lungs)


Nobody will flame you here. Have you read any of my stupid smoking stories?


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tracy,
We are not going to ever judge or flame anyone.
Some of us (me) smoked when there was not much of a fuss made about it.
So I happily blew smoke all over all kinds of nice non-smoking living organisms.
And never gave it a thought.

Makes me almost throw a tantrum when I think about how uncaring I was.
So if you smoke near your children that is better than leaving them unattended in order to smoke. (Some people do this).
All of us who have quit, even for a little while, know how bad a person's clothing and even their hair and body smell of smoking.
And that can even be offensive to those who don't.

But having been one, I cannot complain to those who still do.
I don't feel superior - I could fall off the wagon at any time.
I just try to feel compassion for those who still do - especially for those who want to quit.

When you are ready, we will cheer for you.
Hey. What the heck, we will cheer for you right now, just because you are considering it.

Hooray!.

I am encouraged by those of you who are trying to quit, want to try to quit and have been "smokers who don't" for any amount of time.  And a special cheer for those who never did.  I hope that they can be sympathetic to those who do.

Just sayin......


----------



## drenee

Tracy, you will find the same wonderful support Chris, Jen and Neo are receiving.  
This is a wonderful forum with truly caring members.  
Whenever you're ready, we'll be here.
deb


----------



## 908tracy

Thank you everyone! I will keep you all posted as to when I decide to make this happen. =) In the meantime, just keep on keeping on all of you....you really are a wonderful group of people and I am happy to be amongst you! 


NEO!!!!! Oh my goodness, how could I forget you? ((((hugs)))) Please accept my apologies for not including you in my post. *blushes*


----------



## Leslie

908tracy said:


> Thank you everyone! I will keep you all posted as to when I decide to make this happen. =) In the meantime, just keep on keeping on all of you....you really are a wonderful group of people and I am happy to be amongst you!
> 
> NEO!!!!! Oh my goodness, how could I forget you? ((((hugs)))) Please accept my apologies for not including you in my post. *blushes*


Tracy,

Research shows that it takes 6-10 times of practice (quitting) before you become a smoker who does not smoke anymore. It sounds like you have practiced once and are due for another practice round. I mentioned earlier in this thread that my husband smoked but not much in front of me, and was very close-lipped about how many times he practiced before he got to the point where he is at now (not having a cigarette in 10 years, he tells me). I think he was on the higher end of practicing: 8 or 9 times, I am guessing.

When I was about 11 or 12, my mom made a bet with a neighbor at a New Year's Eve party about quitting. He said she couldn't do it. She said she could. He said he'd pay her a $1/day for every day she quit, but it had to be a whole year. In other words, he bet her $365. She took him on and did it. Not one single cigarette all year. To pay her off (on New Year's Day the next year), he brought in this really ugly ceramic cat coin jar (it was big) with $365 in pennies inside. She was so pissed off, she starting smoking the next day (after a year!!). When I asked her later why, she said she wanted to use the money to go buy herself something really special, and she couldn't go to A&S or Macy's lugging a ceramic cat coin jar.

That stupid ugly cat sat in the corner of our family room for years. Eventually she broke it open and took the pennies to the bank. No Coin Star and Amazon gift certificates in those days.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That is just crappy. What a dick


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> That is just crappy. What a dick


Smokers are truly treated like second-class citizens. Sometimes I think recovering alcoholics and drug users are treated better.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Smokers are truly treated like second-class citizens. Sometimes I think recovering alcoholics and drug users are treated better.


She was furious and he didn't understand why. He thought it was this huge funny joke.

L


----------



## drenee

Gertie, I think you may be right about other addictions getting more respect or pity or whatever.  I have never been a smoker, but my ex was.  And I know how hard it was for him to quit.  He quit cold turkey 23 years ago.  He started smoking cigars when we would go out maybe 15 years later.  Which I didn't mind.  I understood and kind of liked the smell of the cigar.  But then that led to cigarettes and he's completely addicted again.  So I may have never been a smoker, but I've watched the process firsthand and know it's very hard and deserves MUCH respect.  

Chris, Neo, Jen (and Tracy), thinking of you today and sending all of my strength.
deb


----------



## 908tracy

Oh Leslie, that neighbor was just awful! Your poor Mom!!!  Truth be told, I have quite a few more "practices" under my belt....so this may very well be my FINAL (successful) attempt. *crosses fingers* I need to make this happen for many reasons. My DBF (future hubby) will be joining me in this, as well as you all.  

Gertie, I have read and enjoyed (immensely) your smoking stories!!! =) I look forward to reading MORE along the way.

Geoff, Thank you for those kind words. You are a very kind person and I love how most of your posts end with "just sayin'"!!!! (always makes me chuckle) You are a big inspiration.

Deb, So kind of you to offer such a warm welcome. You can bet I will be here looking for inspiration and support as well as friendship. BTW....I have been watching your ticker and will be celebrating your big day this Thursday! Wooooo Hoooooo!  

Chris, Neo & Jen,  sending you big hugs and strength to get through another non smoking day! So happy and proud of you all!!!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## geoffthomas

crebel said:


> Note to self: I didn't smoke yesterday, I will not smoke today.


Cool.

Just sayin....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good going, Chris.

Jen, how's it going today?

Neo, please check in.

Tracy, I'm saving my absolute best stupid smoking story for when you get to your big day. In the meantime, hope this helps. Take it as a look at things to come, or just a laugh.


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie,

LMAOOOOO!!!!!  Good one. Lord knows if that's what's in my future.....I quit YESTERDAY! lol  


Way to go Chris! @ none yesterday and none today. AWESOME!


----------



## Jen

Hey all!
YAY Tracy!!  Good for you.  It's going to be a hard road, but stick to your guns and you can do it.  

Today has been a back and forth day - I woke up cranky, and that is never good.  It's been another stressful day, tempers flaring in the office - but I'm all smiles!  It's kind of for a mean reason, but I'll give a bit of background.  I work for my dad, have for almost 9 years - and there was a woman here who I very seriously believe was the devil incarnate, she had been here for over 30 years.  EVERYONE (including my dad) hated this woman.  She retired one year ago today.  We're all going out to celebrate what we call the 'ding-dong the witch is dead anniversary'.  Which will include drinks, which will make me want to smoke - but I WON'T!  It's ironic I'm so happy about her being gone, because I took most of her job when she left on top of my own already full time job.  I was willing to do anything to get her out of here   - and wouldn't turn back now!!  

I feel like a bad person.  But hey, whatever makes me happy......

Chris - that is the perfect attitude.  I didn't smoke yesterday, I won't smoke today - and I won't smoke tomorrow either!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> Gertie,
> 
> LMAOOOOO!!!!! Good one. Lord knows if that's what's in my future.....I quit YESTERDAY! lol


Okay, Tracy!!!!! Now I owe you my best stupid smoking story, but I have to work my way up to telling this one on myself. It's even worse than smoking while wearing a heart monitor. I'll do it tonight when everyone is here.

I've posted a couple of old lady smoking photos, so this one is for Geoff.












Jen said:


> Today has been a back and forth day - I woke up cranky, and that is never good. It's been another stressful day, tempers flaring in the office - but I'm all smiles! It's kind of for a mean reason, but I'll give a bit of background. I work for my dad, have for almost 9 years - and there was a woman here who I very seriously believe was the devil incarnate, she had been here for over 30 years. EVERYONE (including my dad) hated this woman. She retired one year ago today. We're all going out to celebrate what we call the 'ding-dong the witch is dead anniversary'. Which will include drinks, which will make me want to smoke - but I WON'T! It's ironic I'm so happy about her being gone, because I took most of her job when she left on top of my own already full time job. I was willing to do anything to get her out of here  - and wouldn't turn back now!!
> 
> I feel like a bad person. But hey, whatever makes me happy......


What a great reason to celebrate! I'm usually the one that's the devil incarnate, so I don't get to go to those parties. I think it's my role in life to be the inspiration for those parties.

May I suggest that you don't drink if you think it's going to make you want to smoke? Why put that pressure on yourself. Try mixing sparkling water with orange juice. It's a lot like a mimosa (love those with eggs benedict) or just plain orange juice with ice or just sparkling water. I never wanted a cigarette when drinking sparkling water or even still water.

Just a thought.

See you guys tonight with my confession.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> See you guys tonight with my confession.


I'm looking forward to this. I'll have a man ready.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> I'm looking forward to this. I'll have a man ready.


Now THAT's incentive.


----------



## Jen

Actually strangely enough, I haven't had really any issues with drinking - alcohol or coffee.  I thought it would be really hard to have either of those without smoking, but since day 1 of quitting I haven't had much problem with either.  
Plus I figured if I quit drinking coffee at the same time, I myself would turn into the devil incarnate  !!

Sorry Gertie, I have a tough time matching you with my personal experience with the devil!  You're way too nice.  Unless you stood there preaching to me about how to treat other people, while at the same time stabbing me in the back - you can't compare!!  I'm not even sure the devil could compare.....


----------



## 908tracy

Oh NO!!!! Wait!!!!! 

There has been a misunderstanding.....I haven't quit YET! That was my attempt at poking fun of that old lady photo!    (just saying if looking like that was in my future...I quit yesterday) I also will be letting you all in on it from the get go. (Going to need you's more than you know) 

Now I want to hear that story of Gertie's as much as everyone else does, but I didn't earn it yet. 

I will be quitting SOON.....still psyching myself up and using up what's around (always bought ahead).

Again, I am sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## kevindorsey

Jen said:


> Actually strangely enough, I haven't had really any issues with drinking - alcohol or coffee. I thought it would be really hard to have either of those without smoking, but since day 1 of quitting I haven't had much problem with either.
> Plus I figured if I quit drinking coffee at the same time, I myself would turn into the devil incarnate !!
> 
> Sorry Gertie, I have a tough time matching you with my personal experience with the devil! You're way too nice. Unless you stood there preaching to me about how to treat other people, while at the same time stabbing me in the back - you can't compare!! I'm not even sure the devil could compare.....


Your personality allows for that. Non addictive - great.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tracy - perhaps you should surprise yourself and be impulsive.
But we are here - whenever.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jen said:


> Actually strangely enough, I haven't had really any issues with drinking - alcohol or coffee. I thought it would be really hard to have either of those without smoking, but since day 1 of quitting I haven't had much problem with either.
> Plus I figured if I quit drinking coffee at the same time, I myself would turn into the devil incarnate !!


That's probably true. I knew a man once, who wasn't very nice anyway, who quit smoking, drinking, coffee and went on a weight loss program all at the same time. Talk about a D.I. 



> Sorry Gertie, I have a tough time matching you with my personal experience with the devil! You're way too nice. Unless you stood there preaching to me about how to treat other people, while at the same time stabbing me in the back - you can't compare!! I'm not even sure the devil could compare.....


Yes, I'm cyber nice. But my mother, who always says when someone dies, that God needed another angel in heaven, says that when I die it will be because Satan needed another imp in hell. 



908tracy said:


> Oh NO!!!! Wait!!!!!
> 
> There has been a misunderstanding.....I haven't quit YET! That was my attempt at poking fun of that old lady photo!  (just saying if looking like that was in my future...I quit yesterday) I also will be letting you all in on it from the get go. (Going to need you's more than you know)
> 
> Now I want to hear that story of Gertie's as much as everyone else does, but I didn't earn it yet.
> 
> I will be quitting SOON.....still psyching myself up and using up what's around (always bought ahead).
> 
> Again, I am sorry for the misunderstanding.


Reprieved!!!!


----------



## Jen

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, I'm cyber nice. But my mother, who always says when someone dies, that God needed another angel in heaven, says that when I die it will be because Satan needed another imp in hell.


I think we'd be friends in real life  !! My mother says things kind of like that as well. She also told me when I met my husband that she never thought I'd get married because no one could possibly live with me. Nice Mom!


----------



## Neo

Hellooooo everyone!!!!

And sorry I haven't checked in in a while - been stupid busy and stupid full stop too, just not having a too good period of time here and so I went MIA from everyting around me - not sure how I thought that would help   (but then again, in French there is a saying that says that stupidity is the relaxation of smartness, and I think I needed to relax a bit  !!!!).

Anywhooooo...

Jen, I am sooooo proud of you for not giving in, and trust me, I know how hard that is!!!!! Keep it up girl, you know you can do it, and just remember that gross smell that you DON'T want to carry around with you  . BTW, I'm like you with alcohol and coffee: thought I'd have to give those up at the same time but no problem there - and thank god for that!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chris, I am sooooooo proud of you too!!! Remember: YOU ARE ALLOWED TO SLIP!!!!! It's not like you failed at quitting or anything, you just slipped!!!! And who has not slipped one day or the other in life? One more time, I shall be sharing my motto of last week (and I think of this week too - let's all remember that I came up with it after tripping on the carpet in line for my morning coffee at the deli where I made a fool of myself): I may slip but I will not fall! AND YOU DID NOT FALL!!!!! Wooohoooooooo! 

I really think that all of this deserves some kind of celebration, no?  Jen, can we join you tonight? 

And Gertie: I have a dinner tonight (with 2 smokers, did I mention that? But it doesn't matter, because I'm a smocker too, just one who doesn't smoke  ), but first thig when I'm back home is checking in for your story, can't wait to read you!!!!

Tracy, you are so on  the right track, I KNOW you are going to do it and make it, it is just a question of when - and that will be whenever you are ready  . And we'll be there - not sure how encouraging that is, but that's it, like Chris said, you are stuck with us, hehehehe (looking for the little devil smiley...).

HUGE hugs everybody, boy I'm so glad you are all in my life, thank you


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jen said:


> I think we'd be friends in real life  !! My mother says things kind of like that as well. She also told me when I met my husband that she never thought I'd get married because no one could possibly live with me. Nice Mom!


Good one. Did my Mom and yours go to the same mom school?

I remember listening to Marianne Williamson one time. She said, "I have to remind myself that my mother might be a Grand Master sent back to earth disguised as a bitch to teach me how to be strong."

My Mom called my husband and told him not to get me pregnant. This was while we were married.



Neo said:


> Hellooooo everyone!!!!
> 
> And sorry I haven't checked in in a while - been stupid busy and stupid full stop too, just not having a too good period of time here and so I went MIA from everyting around me - not sure how I thought that would help  (but then again, in French there is a saying that says that stupidity is the relaxation of smartness, and I think I needed to relax a bit !!!!).
> 
> Anywhooooo...


Glad you're back. If you feel like reaching for the next one, just reach out to us instead. We're much cuter and less lethal.

Reminds me of something my GD said tonight (she's five). I made a ham and cheese pie for dinner tonight. She ate part of it, pushed it away (this is a child who eats everything except hotdogs) and said, "This isn't healthy." I said, "How would you know." She said, "My bones hurt." I'm not looking forward to her teenage years.



> And Gertie: I have a dinner tonight (with 2 smokers, did I mention that? But it doesn't matter, because I'm a smocker too, just one who doesn't smoke ), but first thig when I'm back home is checking in for your story, can't wait to read you!!!!


So sorry, little miscommunication. Tracy really didn't quit yesterday and I'm saving the story for when she does. But not to disappoint everyone, I will tell you it involves me lying unconscious on the floor.

Speaking of devil smileys ...


----------



## sjc

Hang in there...Rome wasn't built in a day.
Like I tell my mother (battling cancer) we will take it minute by minute.  Tomorrow, hour by hour.  Then day by day.  If something trips us up...we start over:  minute, hour, day...week, month...etc...

Chris...keep going.  We are here for you.  Scream at us in all bold caps if you need to; we can take it.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## 908tracy

Chris,

Have a fabulous (non-smoking) weekend! Oh it sounds like just the ticket for you. I wish you tons of fun, and look forward to some stories when you return. =)


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris,
We have your back.

Just sayin....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> The final concensus is that my Dad is: 1) holding his own and I can talk to him on the phone each day, 2) I can get to them in an hour and a half from where the tournament is if I need to, 3) a long weekend with 9 other crazy women in adjoining poolside rooms (non-smoking, of course) is just the ticket to maintaining my sanity. Okay thats an oxymoron, spending the weekend with 9 crazy women to maintain sanity........


Maybe not sanity, but definitely an alternate reality.



> So this afternoon we head out for the gambling casino (non-smoking) to play bingo, slots, and blackjack all night. Go from there to the tournament city on Friday to shop, eat, swim, karoke, play cards and silly games (think 40-60 year olds playing twister and pictionary) all night in our rooms, etc. (all non-smoking). We actually bowl doubles/singles on Saturday and then repeat Friday activites and then bowl team on Sunday before heading home. Bowling is really secondary, sleep is optional, fun is mandatory, can you tell?


I wouldn't mind a weekend like that except for the bowling part.



> All my bowling buddies are non-smoking, all activities are taking place in non-smoking venues, so I will be safe even without all of you for the weekend. I probably won't get a chance to check in here before Sunday night or Monday (but I will be here until about 3 p.m. today).


When I was reading about your fun weekend, I was thinking how often you had to leave the fun to go outside for cigarette last year. This year, you won't miss out on any of it.

YAY!!


----------



## Jen

Happy Thursday all! 
Chris, I was going to say the same thing as Gertie - how FUN that you will finally have this weekend without wanting to sneak out to smoke! None of my close friends smoke, and I always hated when dinner dragged on because I didn't want to be the one that had to get up and go outside to smoke. It's really fun not worrying about that anymore! That sounds like a great weekend. I, personally don't think I could handle 9 women for a weekend - but I grew up with mostly boys as my best friends. I was (am) a bit of a tomboy. I bet you'll have a blast!! Even more so without smoking.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My Mom called my husband and told him not to get me pregnant. This was while we were married.


Hmmm, maybe they did go to the same school.....we've only been married 10 months but she's made it clear she does not want grandchildren ("yet", supposedly) and has also made it clear that despite the fact that she doesn't work and all of her children are out of the house she does not plan on doing any babysitting at all. Let me also say that she doesn't have any other grandchildren - or really the hope of any. (At least we hope my brother doesn't produce any spawn until he grows up a bit...) Nice Mom! Most women want grandchildren to play with!

On a happier note, it has been a super stressful day, but I'm in a fabulous mood. It's sunny and 65 outside (I live in Ohio where we had a record February for snow, so this is great) - what a difference that makes in my mood! If I can ever get out of the office I plan on a really long walk this afternoon! But at least this year I finally have a window to look out while I'm working - last year I was still in a tiny box cubicle. I again thank the devil incarnate for leaving so I could take her office ! Speaking of, we had a blast at our celebration last night. The co-worker that smokes got up to go smoke outside, and I wasn't even sort of tempted. That has to be a good sign!


----------



## Andra

Chris, that sounds like a very fun weekend.  Enjoy!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> BTW - did I mention there may be alcohol involved in my weekend ? I will be sure and make a "Here's to non-smoking" toast each and every one of you. Almost time to leave, I am SO READY!!!!!!!! You guys have fun while I am gone, but save any really good stories for me!


We'll save the stories, can't promise about the men, though.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## geoffthomas

You know that a perfectly good (and acceptable) way to avoid smoking is to be too blitzed to be able to light up.

You know.....


Just sayin.........


----------



## Jen

geoffthomas said:


> You know that a perfectly good (and acceptable) way to avoid smoking is to be too blitzed to be able to light up.
> 
> You know.....
> 
> Just sayin.........


But not so blitzed that the inner smoker re-emerges.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> You know that a perfectly good (and acceptable) way to avoid smoking is to be too blitzed to be able to light up.
> 
> You know.....
> 
> Just sayin.........


Why didn't I ever think of that!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Under the thinly veiled guise of casting for Ranger, I now present ... Eduardo Verastegui.


----------



## Neo

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Under the thinly veiled guise of casting for Ranger, I now present ... Eduardo Verastegui.


Yummy!


----------



## sjc

crebel said:


> Leslie, That's okay, you go ahead and reward the others with some more new guys. I'll bump Theo forward here for inspiration.


If that is what Jesus looks like; I can't wait to get to heaven. He is beautiful!!


----------



## Leslie

sjc said:


> If that is what Jesus looks like; I can't wait to get to heaven. He is beautiful!!


I know, isn't he gorgeous?

Okay, I don't know exactly who Ranger is, since I am not reading the book, but from the little bit that has been described, might this guy be a possible candidate?


----------



## drenee

I think he has the right face, Leslie, but he needs a lot more muscle, IMO.


Chris, we're thinking of you today.  
Jen and Neo, hope you have a great Friday.  
Tracy, keeping you in my thoughts while you work your way to this big decision.
deb


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> I think he has the right face, Leslie, but he needs a lot more muscle, IMO.


More muscle I did crop the picture to make it KindleBoards-safe. Maybe that's the muscle you're missing...


----------



## drenee

In my mind Ranger has that face with the muscle of James on Survivor.  
I'm thinking he's very intimidating.  
deb


----------



## Jen

I think he has GREAT muscle....but I won't lie and say I would look away if more was shown....

HAPPY FRIDAY!  This has been the longest week ever, it's been awhile since I've been so excited for a weekend.  Nothing like coming into work today to find out that starting next week I'll likely have about 2 hours a day worth of work added to my already heavy workload.  GREAT!  Guess it's good I'm not smoking anymore....I'm certainly not going to have time for those breaks now   !


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK so i figured out how to help everyone stop smocking. Go to the gym, hire a personal trainer that kicks your butt. When you get home you won't be able to walk to get a cigarette or have the strength to life a cigarette to your mouth. By the time that you have recovered you should be the first 3-4 days of not smoking and ready for your second session with the trainer which will leave you not able to smoke.

Its all good


----------



## Jen

That doesn't sound very fun!  I prefer my exercize to NOT include torture......


----------



## Neo

Plus: I always enjoyed the after gym ciggie most: just sooooo good on clean lungs  !


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheheh I view it as an oppertunity to see how far I can push myself. And an oppertunity to whine a little bit so that the hubby gives me nice leg massages....

But exercise probably would help to relieve the stress associated with not smoking and decrease the over all desire for a cig. Try a good kickboxing class. You get a great cardio work out and you get to hit and kick stuff.


----------



## 908tracy

Thanks deb! I hope you have an awesome weekend!!

That is part of my plan actually.....EXERCISE! Since putting on weight with one of my previous attempts, I plan on starting an exercise program FIRST. Of course I won't be able to breathe well, so that should give me even more incentive to quit. Seems like a win win to me!!!! *crosses fingers*

Ooooooo nice! @ the photos!!!!!!  

Have a great one all!!~


----------



## Jen

908tracy said:


> Thanks deb! I hope you have an awesome weekend!!
> 
> That is part of my plan actually.....EXERCISE! Since putting on weight with one of my previous attempts, I plan on starting an exercise program FIRST. Of course I won't be able to breathe well, so that should give me even more incentive to quit. Seems like a win win to me!!!! *crosses fingers*
> 
> Ooooooo nice! @ the photos!!!!!!
> 
> Have a great one all!!~


That's what I did! I got really into yoga, and while after walking or something I'd still want to smoke I didn't after yoga. That way when you quit you feel doubly better - no smoking and you're working out getting those endorphins going!! Yes, it's easier said than done unfortunately....but we all know you can do it!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

908tracy said:


> Thanks deb! I hope you have an awesome weekend!!
> 
> That is part of my plan actually.....EXERCISE! Since putting on weight with one of my previous attempts, I plan on starting an exercise program FIRST. Of course I won't be able to breathe well, so that should give me even more incentive to quit. Seems like a win win to me!!!! *crosses fingers*
> 
> Ooooooo nice! @ the photos!!!!!!
> 
> Have a great one all!!~


I really like classes. You get to know folks in them and they can help motivate you to go.


----------



## drenee

Chris, hope you had an awesome weekend away.  
Looking forward to hearing all about it.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> Chris, hope you had an awesome weekend away.
> Looking forward to hearing all about it.
> deb


Deb, I notice you have only one day left on your countdown. I know those treatments can be rough. Prayers and roses for you.


----------



## drenee

Thank you so much, Betsy.  
I'm very excited to be done.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> Thank you so much, Betsy.
> I'm very excited to be done.
> deb


Deb, are you sure you're okay? That's the second time you've called me _Betsy_.

 Gertie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We're interchangeable, Gertie.



Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We're interchangeable, Gertie.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Wow, Betsy True for a day. I'm going to start that quilt before my powers fade.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And I'm going to write a saucy romance novel.



Betsy


----------



## sjc

Deb: 
Ditto:








All the best


----------



## drenee

Betsy and Gertie and everyone else, Gertie is right, I'm not okay.  
I have not been with it for several days.  There's something crazy going on in my head.  
I've been lightheaded and ditzy for about a week.  I'm calling my PCP tomorrow.
I really apologize.  

SJC, thank you for the flowers.  I am VERY ready for this to be over with and start my life again.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> Betsy and Gertie and everyone else, Gertie is right, I'm not okay.
> I have not been with it for several days. There's something crazy going on in my head.
> I've been lightheaded and ditzy for about a week. I'm calling my PCP tomorrow.
> I really apologize.
> 
> SJC, thank you for the flowers. I am VERY ready for this to be over with and start my life again.
> deb


No apologies necessary. With what you're going through, I just had the feeling something was not right. Please don't delay any more. Changes like that shouldn't be ignored.

Let us know what your PCP says.

Here's a sweet angel for you.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, GERTIE!
deb


----------



## Leslie

Gertie gives you an angel, and I give you Levi.  Enjoy...


----------



## drenee

Levi makes me lightheaded.... 
deb


----------



## Neo

Deb, I'm so sorry to hear you are not well at all, and even worse than that  . You are always so supportive to all of us here and so positive, it just doesn't seem fair that you of all people should have to go through this (not that it's ever fair, but sometimes it just seems even less fair than others!).

I really hope you feel better soon, VERY soon!

I don't know where to find all the cool flowers and stuff Gertie and others insert, but my thoughts are with you, and sending you loads of strength and positive vibes - can you feel it? Hang in there.

BIG hugs!


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Levi makes me lightheaded....
> deb


The other picture I had of Levi would make you faint dead away, but I am keeping this family friendly.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Neo.  I hope you've had a good weekend.  (Trying to unhijack this thread.)
I've been thinking of you and Jen and Chris and Tracy all weekend.

Leslie, thanks.  I think the one of Levi above is enough.  I'm trying NOT to faint.  LOL.

deb


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> Levi makes me lightheaded....
> deb


But in a good way.



drenee said:


> Thank you, Neo. I hope you've had a good weekend. (Trying to unhijack this thread.)
> I've been thinking of you and Jen and Chris and Tracy all weekend.
> 
> Leslie, thanks. I think the one of Levi above is enough. I'm trying NOT to faint. LOL.
> 
> deb


Uh-uh, don't try to throw us off-track. Chris says you were supposed to call your doctor last week. No excuses. Call tomorrow. If you were my sister/mom/daughter, I'd be on the phone with your doctor right now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Hey everybody - I am back, I survived, I bowled a few pins above my average, I had BIG FUN, I DID NOT SMOKE!!!! Glad to see to kept everything going without me. No real crazy stories this year although our team name is "State Secrets" - it used to be
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Women With Balls
> 
> 
> before tournament officials made us change. I may be too tired to actually remember any stories right now, but if something nefarious or interesting returns to my thought neurons, I will let you know.


Geez, those tournament officials are spoil sports. Or are they just intimidated, threatened, jealous? 

Congratulations on a smoke-free weekend of BIG FUN!!!



> They moved my Dad from the hospital to a care facility yesterday. I am heading to them tomorrow morning to help my Mom with transportation for a week or so. I will be staying at my sisters, so will still be on the KB every day.


Is Dad in rehab short term or does he need long term care? I know your Mom will appreciate your help.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Gertie, we all believe the Officials were jealous spoilsports with dirty minds - the former team name was an accurate and factual description of 5 women using necessary sports equipment at a bowling tournament - that they somehow read it as having any other possible meaning was, I repeat, purely their gutter-sweeping minds at work.


Yes, I can see that. Did the men make this ruling while protecting their own masculine sports equipment? 



> I probably should have just answered you that it is hopefully short term, potentially longer term, maybe short-term either way.


Doesn't sound good. I'm praying for a good outcome for him and your family.


----------



## Jen

Happy monday all - 
Deb, I'm sorry to hear you're not feeling well - please call in to your doctor!!  Let us know how you're doing.  

Chris, I'm thinking about your dad and the rest of your family!!  That has to be hard.  On a positive note, I'm happy to hear you had a good weekend!  That sounds like a good time.  

I was tested this weekend!!  My best friend turned 30, so we all went out to some bars downtown.  A good friend of mine (who had quit smoking and who used to constantly lecture me.....is now smoking again) had absolutely no respect for me quitting and lit up at least a dozen times right in my face.  I was more mad than tempted - but I really didn't think it would be hard for her to walk away from me first (ESPECIALLY after I asked her to.....) - but I didn't smoke.  AND I didn't punch her!  Proud of myself on both counts.      
THEN - it was also my mother's birthday, so I went over to her house last night and brought dinner.  We were out on the patio looking at the flooding in their yard, and SHE lit up right in front of me - AND got mad when I said "okey dokey, I'm headed inside...." - she's back to smoking a half a pack a day.  
I guess it's good to be tested, it shows strength!  Right?!


----------



## drenee

Spoiler



Damn it.


 You all have good memories. 
Actually, I did call my allergy doctor. 
And then I called radiology nurse.
I just called PCP and I'm on my way in to have an EKG, which I'm sure will be fine.

Now, back to the smoking, or non-smoking thread. 
Jen, I am SO SO SO very proud of you. Just remember that we're not jerks here, and we will always be cheering for you.

Chris, I'm glad you'll be able to keep us up to date on your dad from your sister's home.

Neo, hope you have a great week.

Tracy, thinking of you today also.

deb


----------



## Jen

Good girl Deb!!  Better safe than sorry.  I heard a story this morning about some friends of a co-worker of mine.  They didn't have health insurance, and her husband wasn't feeling well, but decided to wait it out and see if he felt better instead of going to the doctor.  Days passed of feeling worse and worse, he still refused thinking it would go away, he just thought it was the flu.  Finally, it got to the point that his wife forced him to go to the emergency room.  Turns out it wasn't the flu - he had diabetes and didn't know.  It had gotten to the point that his pancreas shut down completely, and he died two days later.  If he would have gone to the hospital a week before he would have been fine.  
Just goes to show - BETTER SAFE THAN SORRY!!!  

Sorry for the side track story   ! I use scare tactics, and it usually works.  

Thanks for the support, as always!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Jen,
Can't tell you how happy I am that you keep on not smoking that next one.
Sorry that your friend (?) and your mom tested you.
I have to repeat what I said elsewhere - I lost very good friends over quitting.

Be strong.

Just sayin......


----------



## Neo

Hi everyone!!!

Deb, I'm so glad to hear that you are doing what is necessary, please let us know the results of your tests!

Jen, such is life, sadly: was in the exact same situation this week-end, celebrating birthdays, and having people around me smoking in my face. But I have to say one thing though: it is MY problem that I have quit, and I can't expect others to constantly take it into account, especially when they are half drunk and still see me as a smoker (which after all I have been until recently  !). I always knew that taking the decision to quit was my own, and that I shouldn't expect anything from others - after all, not every one can be as great and supportive as you guys  , and while every attentive person is MUCH appreciated, I can't really expect that kind of attitude from all - sadly, but let's be realistic... I've also always pledged to myself that I would never become one of those over the top former smokers and now anti-smokers: I have to be able to live with smoke blown into my face every so often... But it does suck and is not easy (trust me, been there all of Saturday evening!!!!). And I'm with you concerning your Mom, but just remember: she is feeling guilty and like crap, and your success is very much in the face of her failure, not an easy one for her, I'm sure!

Chris: hang in there!!!!! Glad you had such a fantastic week-end, I've been thinking of you very much  !!!! I really hope your Dad gets better soon, please keep us updated!

Geof: thank you for all of us, you are an inspiration!!!!

Have a great start of the week everybody!

Hugs


----------



## Jen

Good point - it is me that is quitting. I definitely do not expect the world to respect that decision, but I sure expect my best "friends" and mom to help when they can! Especially my friend that used to constantly lecture me - but I honestly think she wanted me to break down and ask her for one - that way I couldn't lecture _her_. It was AFTER I asked her when I was allowed to start lecturing her ! About 6 months ago when we were all out, I would walk away from her (to respect smoking around her) - and she would walk up to me, take it from me, BREAK IT, and throw it on the ground. I really should have just done that.......

Geoff - seriously? You lost friends over quitting? That's pretty wrong, either way. I'm sorry to hear that - but I guess they weren't really friends anyway.


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> Good point - it is me that is quitting. I definitely do not expect the world to respect that decision, but I sure expect my best "friends" and mom to help when they can! Especially my friend that used to constantly lecture me - but I honestly think she wanted me to break down and ask her for one - that way I couldn't lecture _her_. It was AFTER I asked her when I was allowed to start lecturing her ! About 6 months ago when we were all out, I would walk away from her (to respect smoking around her) - and she would walk up to me, take it from me, BREAK IT, and throw it on the ground. I really should have just done that.......
> 
> Geoff - seriously? You lost friends over quitting? That's pretty wrong, either way. I'm sorry to hear that - but I guess they weren't really friends anyway.


Woooooow!!!! Ok, I'm with you all the way Jen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please disregard what I wrote above! This is unbelievable!

The other day, one of my colleague asked me how long I had quit. I answered 3 and a half months and going strong. She asked if I had slipped. I said no. Did I mention she was smoking at the time, blowing her smoke in my face while having this conversation? Anyway, her only answer to that was: I also didn't slip for 9 months when I quit and now I'm smoking again. I just looked at her and said: But you see, I'm not thinking so far ahead. All I know is that I haven't smoked yesterday, haven't smoked today, and probably won't smoke tomorrow.

I was then telling the story to another friend who said: misery loves company, and the fact that you are succeeding where she failed must be tough. He also advised me of an answer to give to those next time: oh, so you only paused, you didn't quit!!! I thought that was a good one (looking for that devil smiley)...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It is so great that you all are continuing on your journey to health!!!!  I'm so impressed.  Thanks for sharing with us and keep up the good work!

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Neo: Think that the money saved is a dragonfly tea pot.


----------



## drenee

Back from PCP.  EKG, lots more blood drawn.  
EKG was a little bit different than my last one, but
still not a concern.
Dr. gave me Meclizine for the dizzy feelings.  
She'll call me as soon as the blood work is back.  
Thank you all for your concern.
deb


----------



## Neo

ProfCrash said:


> Neo: Think that the money saved is a dragonfly tea pot.


I think I LOVE the way you think Prof !!!!!


----------



## Neo

drenee said:


> Back from PCP. EKG, lots more blood drawn.
> EKG was a little bit different than my last one, but
> still not a concern.
> Dr. gave me Meclizine for the dizzy feelings.
> She'll call me as soon as the blood work is back.
> Thank you all for your concern.
> deb


I'm sorry to hear that this is not over yet, but glad your Dr is looking further into it and really hope the meds help! Please take good care of yourself, stay warm (it's miserable here in the north-east!) and I'm sure a nice cup of tea would help 

Again, please keep us posted as you get info back!

Hugs


----------



## drenee

I agree, Neo, such a damp cold today.  
I'm getting ready to curl up in a blanket and finish a book I've been reading.  
Thanks,
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Jen said:


> Geoff - seriously? You lost friends over quitting? That's pretty wrong, either way. I'm sorry to hear that - but I guess they weren't really friends anyway.


Yeah - you see it got to the point where I could not tolerate going to their place (filled with smoke). My eyes would burn, my throat would start to close and my sinuses would begin to hurt and I got a pounding headache.
And they refused to come to my place if they could not smoke inside. I thought I was making a big effort by allowing them to litter my outside with their ash and their butts. The next day I would have to go out and pick up after them. 
But the major topic of conversation became smoking and why I was "being a jerk about it". I was not preaching. I was not advising. I was not complaining. I just did not want to breathe smoke anymore (mine or theirs). So I guess that did make me a jerk.
So be it.


----------



## Jen

Well Geoff, then they are just that - jerks!  I used to be so ultra aware when I smoked, I really did not want to be in a non-smoker's personal space.  When I'd go outside, I'd go 50 feet from the door just to make sure.  But, some people are just jerks!!  Or oblivious.  

I like the way you guys think!  I get off work in 14 minutes, I'm going home to make some tea and curl up with my book.  I swear I'll finish the Fiery Cross some day!  I've loved Outlander, but boy this one has taken me 6 months or more!

Everyone have a good, SMOKE FREE night!


----------



## sjc

Deb:  You're welcome...and I hear you.  Nothing is better than when things get back to the norm.  All the best.  We are a good bunch.


----------



## 908tracy

Everyone is doing FABULOUS!!! I am so happy to hear it.   

Deb,
Sending good thoughts, and prayers your way! Hope the meds are helping you feel more like yourself. =) 

I have been made a moderator of another board that I belong to. It was a crazy couple of days, but I think things are settling down a bit, so I should be around a bit more than in recent days!

(((hugs))) to all and make it a great day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hey, guys. Congratulations to everyone on another smoke free day.

Talk about addictions ... I've been spending too much time on the internet and not enough time writing. Add in more family responsibilities, and something's got to give.

I'll check in as often as I can, but for now, every spare moment I have, I'm devoting to writing.

Keep up the good work. I'll check in as often as I can.

Deb, I hope everything is okay with you and the anti-dizzy meds work.

Thinking of you all. You're the best friends in the world.

And save some of the hot guys for me. Right now, I'm spending my time with Theo/Kyle, but I'll be back.

Big Hugs ...


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Chris, you are going through so much right now, we're thinking of you! Just focus on your dad and your family and get some rest.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Chris, you are having a very bad week.  I remember when my dad was having a really hard time just a few years ago.  
He and his brothers had a country band for years when I was a little girl.  They opened for George Jones when George was just becoming a big name.  Then family responsibilities took over and they had to quit playing other than for fun.  A few year ago the Wheeling Jamboree contacted them and asked them to play some shows.  At one show in the summer as the group was turning to walk off stage my dad dropped.  Thank goodness my cousin was there, she gave mouth-to-mouth and saved him.  Later she informed me he had been completely gone.  Yikes.  
Anyway, the point I'm trying to get to is I remember the horrendous stress I was under.  I was going home between ICU visits and staring into space.  It took a glass or two of wine each evening to at least try to get me to sleep.

Chris, we're here for you.  Never forget that.
deb


----------



## Jen

They're right Chris!  If I had the stress you had I seriously doubt I would have made it this far!  Take each day at a time, that's all you can do.  We're here!
It's hard, that's why so many people smoke!  You'll get back on that wagon when you're ready.  Like I said, one day - one cigarette - at a time!


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris,
No judgements here.
You do what you need to do. 
Tough emotional situation with a lot of stress.
Only you can know how hard it is for you.
Don't ever feel that you cannot come talk to us.
If you decided to quit trying to not smoke we would still be your support team and want you to share with us.
Your obligation is to yourself.
When you can - when you are able, don't smoke the next cigarette.
One don't at a time.

(((Hugs)))

Just sayin......


----------



## loca

Chris, you will get through this.  Bad days do creep on the best of us, and make us feel jaded.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## drenee

crebel said:


> This afternoon Mom and I were discussing funeral arrangements and talking about what Pastor she wanted to have a service for Dad (he has always been the pastor, so never had his own you see) and we had come up with the name of a man who had been special to them through the years even though the haven't talked with him in about 2 years. Amazingly, out of the blue this evening, that Pastor called my Mom because he had heard through the grapevine that Dad is sick and wants to come see him tomorrow. I think that is providential and meant to be.


Chris, that gave me goosebumps. 
I can tell you that I'm feeling so incredibely good today. It's the best I've felt in 7 weeks. 
So I have a lot of extra strength to send your way. 
Hope tomorrow is a better day.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Chris, know that we support you in becoming a non-smoker.  

I also know what you mean when you state your father was always the pastor, therefore never had his own.  My dad was also a minister and we had choices to make when he passed away.  It definitely sounds like there is some help from behind the scenes in deciding who leads the service whenever that occurs.


----------



## Neo

Chris - sometimes we slip more than others  ! And then we get back on track, WHENEVER THE TIME IS RIGHT. Only you can know when that is, but right now you have SO much to be strong about. Don't sweat it. Don't feel guilty about it. I think it awesome that you still go through trying to wait it out, seriously, I'm amazed!!!! But when you do go for one: just enjoy it, and take what comfort and pleasure you can from it, and that's it.

I just KNOW your time will be there when it's right, and you WILL make it then  . Most quitters need a few tries to be successful, and they say each new time you try to quit has more chances to be successful (trust me, I read so much about this, just to prepare myself for not managing to quit - plus you never know if you were "successful" until the end of your life, as you can always re-start, for some of us even 20 years after having "quit", so there!!!!!).

Please enjoy the good moments with your Dad, and take good care of yourself. We are always here. HUGS. BIG ones.

Deb - I'm soooo happy that you are doing so much better, that news just made my day  !


----------



## geoffthomas

We are here for you Chris.


----------



## sjc

Chris...we have your back.  No worries.  Try to get back on track...we'll be your cheer leading section.  Rome wasn't built in a day.

To All:  Keep up the good work.  It's the greatest thing you can do for yourself and your loved ones.


----------



## Leslie

Another day and more healing energy. Thinking of you, Chris...

L


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Thanks again guys. I really slept well last night and think I am ready to face another day.


Getting a good night's sleep and eating right is essential in your situation, whether or not you smoke.



> BTW - Gertie, I missed you yesterday, but I sure understand and APPROVE of you needing to devote your time to writing. Keep those great novels coming Cupcake!


I would have checked in last night, but I spent the night in a sleep center and no, as I suspected, I don't have sleep apnea.

I'm so proud that you told us you fell of the wagon. You know you don't have to struggle on your own. We've all been there.

You already know you can do it. You had a great practice run. This isn't a failure to quit, it's an interruption of the quitting process. Because it is a lifetime process.

This morning when I was driving home from the sleep center, I felt just like I hadn't quit at all and the most natural thing at that moment would have been to light up. My whole mind-set got thrown off track. Luckily, it was 6am and there was nothing open and 15 minutes later, I came to my senses.

Now I have to take the GK's to school and then I'm going to come home and get some real sleep.


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie,

Happy to hear you don't have sleep apnea! Also hoping you can grab those real Zzzzzzz's today. 

Deb,

Your post about feeling better than you have in 7 weeks totally made my day!!  big hugs to you g/f!!

Chris,

Your temporarily falling off the wagon is perfectly normal.(all a common part of the process) My goodness you are going through an awful lot right now. Just know that we completely understand and love you for you! No matter what! Whenever you decide to jump back on and give it another go...today, tomorrow, whenever, just know that we are here cheering for you. I am proud of you!

Neo & Jen,

Keep it up! =)


----------



## drenee

Thinking of all of my KB friends today, Chris, Neo, Jen and Tracy.  
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> Thinking of all of my KB friends today, Chris, Neo, Jen and Tracy.
> deb


Deb, so glad you are feeling better. May I assume all your blood work came out okay and the antivert is working?

Big Smile coming your way.










I usually don't look this bad in the morning, but the tech woke me at 6am. razzzzberries.

Comfy bed and snuggly covers are calling.


----------



## Jen

Morning everyone!
Chris - don't beat yourself up! I can't even imagine what you're dealing with - deal with that, then you can start beating yourself up again! One situation at a time! Like everyone else has said, you'll get back on it when you're ready. We'll be here either way! 
Deb-SO glad to hear it!! That has made my day as well!!

I know I've pushed the yoga before, but I wanted to share about this DVD I got. It's a totally different kind of yoga than the 'traditional' kind, it's Kundalini. I got it because one of the reviewers actually said he was able to stop taking his thyroid medication after doing this DVD!! I was doing it again last night, and one of the sections focused on habits & willpower, and specific exercizes you can do that are supposed to help when you're trying to get rid of any kind of bad habit. It's about strengthing your core and getting oxygen to all parts of your body, increasing energy and metabolism. It sounds silly - and believe me, the first time I did this DVD I FELT pretty silly! There are no tricky poses - at all. There is a pretty low risk of injury - it's basically a lot of holding simple poses and fire breathing (quick breaths - according to yoga is even more aerobic than aerobics) - it's zero impact. I cannot believe the energy hike I have when I'm done doing it. And to boot, the major selling point is it helps boost metabolism and shed pounds. Anyway, I just wanted to share this - I absolutely love it!!

http://www.amazon.com/Fat-Free-Yoga-Weight-BEGINNERS/dp/B000AY6JVK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1268922302&sr=8-1

I can feel it in almost every muscle this morning - but in a good way. I had to get up an hour before I normally do to meet with our company accountant, but I have more energy than I did yesterday. Possible coincidence - or it's just in my head - but I'll take it!!

Busy day today....but I hope everyone has a great Thursday!!


----------



## drenee

My blood work did come back okay.  The Dr. seems to think I was dehydrated.  
Not a lot, but enough.  Which makes sense.  There were a lot of days I know 
I did drink enough.  I've completely increased my fluids in the last few days.  

Jen, I just received a Yoga DVD from Amazon yesterday.  It's not the same as the one you got,
but I'm anxious to try it.
deb


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Neo

Good morning everyone!!!!!

Just wanted to share a great piece of news with all: IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Yeah, I know, it's Friday every week, but I'm glad this one's over  .

Jen - I have ordered the DVD and plan on trying it on Sunday - keep your fingers crossed for it to work, I HAVE to shed that extra weight before it becomes unmanageable!!!!

Chris - how is you Dad today? How are you holding up?

Deb - What are your plans for this wonderful week-end where you are feeling like a charm  ?

Gertie - hope the writing is coming well, else just get out and have a good time  

Hugs to all


----------



## Jen

Morning all!  
YAY!  Neo I hope you like it as much as I do.  Remember, you're going to feel ridiculous the first time you try it, just stick with it!  Let me know what you think.  
Deb - I'm happy you're trying it!  A lot of them focus on similar concepts anyway, and it's all about personal preference.  Remember to drink a lot of water   !!
Chris - Me too!!  It would be fun if we could all take a class together or something.  I hope you're doing okay today.  

I sat in a 4-1/2 hour interview yesterday for our company to take on an extra product line, I was so happy I didn't smoke anymore because that would have been even more torturous than it already was!!  

My 3 month anniversary is on sunday.  The DH is taking me out tomorrow night to celebrate!


----------



## geoffthomas

Congratulations Jen.
3 months is a big deal.
And so will be 3 months and 1 day.
But we are excited about today.

Just sayin......


----------



## drenee

I'm spending the weekend at the lake.  We're cooking salmon and steaks on the grill now.  And I use the term we lightly.  (Since I'm sitting here on KB.)  And I'm watching the eagle cam since the egg is due to hatch anytime now.  
deb


----------



## Neo

Just checking in to say Hi before running off on a long list of Saturday to do things. The weather here is beautiful, and I'm wearing a T-shirt for the first time in months, I'm very excited  !!!! Just don't know what shoes to wear   Got used to boots or boots...

Chris - I'm thinking of you and your Dad, how is he doing today? how is your mum holding up? How are YOU holding up? Hope things are looking up!

Deb - hope the high is still there and that the barbecue was nice yesterday. Your way of grilling (while on KB) is the way to go IMHO  

Jen - will definitely let you know how the yoga goes (first time ever!!!!).

Gertie - you must be writing away furiously, which is awesome, but... we sure miss you here  !!!!

Hugs everyone!


----------



## drenee

Thinking of all of you today.  
Chris, hope your dad is not too uncomfortable.  
deb


----------



## 908tracy

*HAPPY 3 MONTHS OF NO SMOKING TO JEN!!!*

Congrats to you girl!!!! Wooooo Hoooooo! Way to go. =)

We are proud of you!! (((hugs)))

I hope everyone is having a great weekend! We are having some fabulous weather here and I've been out enjoying it!!!


----------



## drenee

Three months is amazing, Jen.  Keep up the great work.
deb


----------



## Leslie

I realized it's been a few days since I've given my personal version of support to the no-longer-smoking smokers here in the thread. I just stumbled across this in my photobucket...


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## drenee

Glad you're safely home, Chris.  We missed you this weekend.
deb


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## drenee

I am feeling good.  I overdid it the last few days though, and so today I rested.  
The wound dressing stuff they gave me is helping with the blisters and burn.  It 
looks much better.  

Keep us posted on your dad.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> On the bright side, spending so much time in Dad's hospital room does not allow me to smoke while there!


That's good. I hope you'll make the decision soon to climb back on the wagon. We're waiting to give you a boost up.



drenee said:


> I am feeling good. I overdid it the last few days though, and so today I rested.
> The wound dressing stuff they gave me is helping with the blisters and burn. It
> looks much better.
> 
> Keep us posted on your dad.
> deb


That radiation is rough. I'm so glad you're feeling better.

*Jen*, Huge Congratulations on three months. Lots of gold stars for you.


----------



## Jen

Happy monday all!
Well, here I am, 3 months and 1 day.  When I quit I hid a pack in my house - I'm just that kind of person - if it wasn't there, I probably would have flipped and gone to buy a pack.  I found that pack this weekend and threw it away!  I'm at that point that no matter what I'm not going to let myself reach for it, so it was time for it to be gone.  I didn't get through these 3 months to go back now.  It was a good weekend, but I sure didn't get much weekend rest and now it's back to the grind.  It's going to be another long week!  

Deb, I'm glad to hear you're still feeling better and had the chance to rest!  
Chris, thinking of you and your Dad daily.  

Call me completely crazy....but I can't STAND Ryan Reynolds.  He sure looks pretty, as long as he doesn't open his mouth.....


----------



## drenee

Ryan Reynolds' character in Two Guys, A Girl and A Pizza Place was cute, but it's time for him to play adult characters.  IMO.
deb


----------



## Jen

drenee said:


> Ryan Reynolds' character in Two Guys, A Girl and A Pizza Place was cute, but it's time for him to play adult characters. IMO.
> deb


Exactly! I think I just permanently think of him as Van Wilder...and that was the WORST MOVIE EVER! I've lost faith in Scarlett for having married him!


----------



## Neo

Sorry Jen, I just realized it was so obvious that I forgot!!! But better late than never: CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR SMOKEFREE 3 MONTHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I'm with you on the pack of ciggies - unfortunately I don't just have a pack in the house, but 5 cartons  !!! And I can't just throw them out - it just represents too much money, but don't know who to give them to either  

Oh, and I was too lazy and didn't do the yoga on the week-end, hum, hopefully tonight after work...

Chris - Hang in there my Dear, my thoughts are always with you

Deb - hope it's another wonderful day today  

Leslie, thank you for all those nice men, can we have a dark haired today please  

Tracy - when are you joining the club  ? We are waiting for you  !

Hugs everyone!!!!


----------



## Jen

Thanks!!!  It feels pretty good.  No apologies necessary!!  You're at almost 4, aren't you Neo? 

I hear you on not being able to throw those away - I had a whole carton I held onto for a month until I finally kept pack and gave the rest to a friend that still smokes.  I felt oddly guilty - here, let me kill YOU instead!  She wasn't complaining for the almost $50 I gave her, that's for sure! 
Wow - that's fun to think about - a pack a day at $5 each - I've saved almost $500 already!  I better not let myself think like that or I'll find a $500 gadget I suddenly "deserve"....

I can't say I blame you - each and every weekend I have good intentions of working out....it just only happens about 1% of the time.  I say that's what weekends are for!  The only time I can be LAZY!


----------



## drenee

I have had a great day today.  One of my doctor's office called and said some of my blood work is looking better.  
I have follow up blood work in 6 weeks.  I can't tell you how relieved I am.  If the numbers had still looked bad 
they were going to do a biopsy, and the chances of my taking the Tamoxifin were not good.  
This is fantastic news today.  

Thinking of each of you as you face another work week.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Tracy - don't stay away because you haven't quit yet - please.....we need to be able to encourage you.
this is just as important to those of us who still don't.

Jen - stay with it - one day at a time - soo good.  Now we are going for 3 months and 2 days or 3 days?  Actually I found that I drove myself nuts keeping count.  I just focused on the next 5 minutes.  Yeah it was that hard for me.

Neo - you have incredible willpower.  I don't know if I could have had 5 cartons around me.  But I do understand the financial part.  While I do agree with Jen's comment (about contributing to someone else's habit if you give them away), I would have to get rid of them.  But that is just me.

Chris - Remember that you are still quitting - you are smoking less because of the time spent in the hospital and......you are committed to quitting.  So every time you don't smoke, you have succeeded. And every time you do smoke, you have smoked.  Soon you will be able to not smoke for a longer period of time, like forever.  It will happen.  Be confident.

Can't get into the Ryan debate on the same level as you ladies can, but I agree that he is a nice looking young man and he and scarlett make a pretty couple.  I too still think of him as the "pizza" show guy.  I have been enjoying the "girl" now in the Monk series that has recently ended, so she will have to go somewhere else.  I think she has managed to transition her humorous talent well but Ryan seems to have "type-cast" himself.

Well good luck to all of us in the coming week.
Each of us at our different levels have one thing in common, we need to not smoke the next one.

Just sayin......


----------



## DL_Snell

I smoked from seventh grade all through high school. I quit because I love to play music and sing--although no one else loves when I do it  

You know what though? I've never fully recovered from the mental addiction. Every now and then I'll smell a cigarette and get all nostalgic for old times. As if I could relive all those great years if I only lit up.

Smoking is a horrible thing. My best advice is, find something you love more, something that smoking will eventually ruin for you, and use that as motivation to quit.


----------



## Jen

I'm not sure if I'll ever get over that mental addiction, I think that just comes with being an ex-smoker.  I think I'll always have moments where I wish I didn't quit just so I could have one!  
Welcome to the thread Snell, any tips would probably be appreciated!

Geoff - I think I'm just working on forever  !  It's always 5 minutes at a time, but it really is getting to the point that when I do think about it, it's a fleeting moment.  It always goes within a minute or two.  

Deb - I'm SO happy to hear that!!  We love good news!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DL_Snell said:


> I smoked from seventh grade all through high school. I quit because I love to play music and sing--although no one else loves when I do it
> 
> You know what though? I've never fully recovered from the mental addiction. Every now and then I'll smell a cigarette and get all nostalgic for old times. As if I could relive all those great years if I only lit up.
> 
> Smoking is a horrible thing. My best advice is, find something you love more, something that smoking will eventually ruin for you, and use that as motivation to quit.


I quit for 20 years and never lost the craving. I don't think we ever do. We just don't (as Geoff says) reach for that next one.

I nearly got blindsided the other morning. I was groggy and forgot that I don't smoke anymore. I was driving and thought I would stop for a pick-me-up. Dr. Pepper and a cigarette.

Chris, keep finding those reasons not to smoke. Keep in practice.

Jen, getting rid of that last pack is another milestone.

Neo, don't worry about what those cartons cost. You would have just burned them anyway, so you can toss them out with a clear conscience.



drenee said:


> I have had a great day today. One of my doctor's office called and said some of my blood work is looking better.
> I have follow up blood work in 6 weeks. I can't tell you how relieved I am. If the numbers had still looked bad
> they were going to do a biopsy, and the chances of my taking the Tamoxifin were not good.
> This is fantastic news today.
> 
> Thinking of each of you as you face another work week.
> deb


This calls for a celebration. I'm putting on my dancing shoes and stepping out for you.












geoffthomas said:


> Tracy - don't stay away because you haven't quit yet - please.....we need to be able to encourage you.
> this is just as important to those of us who still don't.


I'll second that. I'm not here as much as I was, but I do try to check in once a day.


----------



## drenee

Neo, Betsy is right.  Those cigarettes were going to burn up anyway.  At least throwing them out is more healthy for you.  
You'll know when you're ready to take that step.

Thank you for the dancing shoes, Betsy.  
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> Neo, Betsy is right. Those cigarettes were going to burn up anyway. At least throwing them out is more healthy for you.
> You'll know when you're ready to take that step.
> 
> Thank you for the dancing shoes, Betsy.
> deb


It's the hats, right? They make me look like Betsy. 










I only wear this one to very formal occasions.


----------



## drenee

I did it again, didn't I, Gertie?  And this week I have no excuses.  
My deepest apologies.  I will very more careful from now on.  Promise.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> I did it again, didn't I, Gertie? And this week I have no excuses.
> My deepest apologies. I will very more careful from now on. Promise.
> deb


No apologies necessary. As long as you're feeling okay.


----------



## Leslie

A slightly different man from my usual offering...this is drawn by J.C. Leyendecker (the Arrow Shirt man) whose birthday is today...March 23rd, born in 1874.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> A slightly different man from my usual offering...this is drawn by J.C. Leyendecker (the Arrow Shirt man) whose birthday is today...March 23rd, born in 1874.


Oh, my goodness. I still have my Funk and Wagnalls encyclopedia. I'm sure there are no drawings in there like that one.


----------



## Neo

geoffthomas said:


> Neo - you have incredible willpower. I don't know if I could have had 5 cartons around me. But I do understand the financial part. While I do agree with Jen's comment (about contributing to someone else's habit if you give them away), I would have to get rid of them. But that is just me.


Thank you Geof, but you give me too much credit ! Truth be told, I did think of first smoking them all and THEN quitting, but oh well, the time was right for me then, and I figured that there are stores that sell cigarettes every half block anyway (I live in NYC) - and I'm that kind of person, if I really want something, I will get dressed in the middle of the night and just go get it, so it didn't really make a difference in the end, I just had to quit 

But I do feel bad about just throwing them out - do cigarettes ever go bad I mean, if I wait long enough, will they spoil? I never gave them enough time to try that one while smoking, for some weird reason ...

I know you and Betsy are right Deb, but I just can't dump them: some people are spending hundreds of dollars a month on this cr*p - I used to smoke Marlboro Light, and they are $8.60 a pack or so here (ouch, right?)


----------



## drenee

OMG, 8.60?  Wow.  I hate to admit this, but yesterday afternoon I stopped and picked up a pack for DF's sister.  It's the first time I've done that, and DF was NOT happy with me.  But sister is not ready to quit.  She's saying April 1.  We'll see.  Anyway, I could not believe the price, and that was $5.08.  Almost 9 is unbelievable.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

> I mean, if I wait long enough, will they spoil?


My mother used to say that cigarettes would get stale, so yes...

Just throw them away. Be gone! Be gone!

Here's another Leyendecker man, just because I am on a roll tonight...LOL


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> My mother used to say that cigarettes would get stale, so yes...


Yes they do. They put more preservatives in them now, so they don't go stale as quickly as they used to. I'm sitting here remembering the taste of a stale ciggie. Eeeuuuwww.



> Here's another Lyendecker man, just because I am on a roll tonight...LOL


Is he the Vargas of the opposite sex? You remember the Vargas girls, don't you?


----------



## sjc

drenee said:


> My blood work did come back okay. The Dr. seems to think I was dehydrated.
> Not a lot, but enough. Which makes sense. There were a lot of days I know
> I did drink enough. I've completely increased my fluids in the last few days.
> 
> deb


I am thrilled to hear it...now make sure you keep up those fluids as advised.


----------



## MAGreen

Way to go quitters! I made it my New Year's resolution in 2006, along with never drinking to excess again. I made my self sick that night on ciggarettes and booze, but I am proud to say that I have kept that resolution. I still have a drink on occasion, but I never get drunk, and I still haven't smoked since that night! What helped me the most was getting pregnant 3 weeks later. I couldn't have anything 2 years since I breasfed, and by then I didn't want it. I guess that really wouldn't work for everyone, but kids really are a great motivation to quit!


----------



## Leslie

Leslie said:


> Here's another Leyendecker man, just because I am on a roll tonight...LOL





Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes they do. They put more preservatives in them now, so they don't go stale as quickly as they used to. I'm sitting here remembering the taste of a stale ciggie. Eeeuuuwww.
> 
> Is he the Vargas of the opposite sex? You remember the Vargas girls, don't you?


Yes, I remember the Vargas girls. Never did much for me, though...LOL.

The man in this particular picture is Charles Beach, Leyendecker's life-long (50 years) model, companion, and lover.

L


----------



## 908tracy

Wanted to pop in and say hello and that I am still here! I am not sure if I mentioned it here or not, I am a moderator of another board and it is taking up a bunch of my time. I am thinking TOO much actually. I may give up those duties and just be a regular member. I miss everyone! (it's a lot with the baby also....she was whining yesterday when I sat down at the laptop, there's a cue) Poor baby!

Anyways, I am not staying away on purpose, I promise! I have checked in and read to keep up with you all. I am so proud of everyone. My goodness, it is such a hard fight and you are doing it...one day at a time for some, one hour at a time for others, and one minute at a time. (that'll be me for sure!) 

I have begun my workouts! (step in the right direction, right?) I know I will feel better doing them when I can BREATHE better. Whoa! I was surprised to see how quickly I became winded. I haven't worked out in about 3 years and boy do I feel it. This is a new workout for me, and I am thinking of starting my old beloved ones to warm up with first. It really does help if you are familliar with moves, especially right out of the gate! (less chance of injury as well) 


It is on my mind gang, as well as all of you are. I've even bought my patches so they are ready to go when I am. Baby steps right? (hahaha that just made me think of Bill Murray in What About Bob!)

Thank you all for thinking of me, and misssing me (((hugs))) and most of all thank you for including me! You're the BEST!!!


----------



## Jen

MAGreen said:


> Way to go quitters! I made it my New Year's resolution in 2006, along with never drinking to excess again. I made my self sick that night on ciggarettes and booze, but I am proud to say that I have kept that resolution. I still have a drink on occasion, but I never get drunk, and I still haven't smoked since that night! What helped me the most was getting pregnant 3 weeks later. I couldn't have anything 2 years since I breasfed, and by then I didn't want it. I guess that really wouldn't work for everyone, but kids really are a great motivation to quit!


Every single time I drink too much I swear I'll never drink again 

Getting pregnant sure does help! But I don't want to say that out loud, I'm sure not ready for children.

Good job Tracy!! That'll sure help you when you do decide to quit. I'd probably switch up some old workouts with some new, just to keep it interesting.

Hey Neo - you should stand outside a gas station and sell them for $25 or something!! People would be thrilled to get them for so cheap, and you could make some money back. OR - look like a creepy person trying to sell tainted cigarettes.....okay, maybe that's a bad idea! Either way, you're not going to smoke 'em - might as well get rid of them!!


----------



## Guest

I'll never understand why people smoke. My dad smokes 3 packs a day. He refuses to believe anything is wrong with smoking. He insists it's not harmful and there's no stench. This despite the fact he has emphysema and the most disgusting sounding cough. My mom smoked 3 packs a day until she quit cold turkey 22 years ago. She had a heart attack and that scared her. Unfortunately she too is dealing with a lung disease. Since I am asthmatic and have severe respiratory allergies I get very ill whenever I visit so I don't see them very often. 

The other thing that bothers me about smoking aside from the stench and the fact it makes me so sick is how so many smokers are completely inconsiderate. How many wildfires have started because a thoughtless smoker tossed a cigarette out the window? I never understood why so many do that instead of use the ashtray. Do new cars even come with ashtrays anymore? My mom got a new car 2 years ago and it didn't come with the plug in cigarette lighter thing..they replaced it with a USB port to plug in an iPod! LOL! 

It's gross to see butts all over the ground too. I know not all smokers litter though. 

Good luck to those who are quitting-you're doing a great thing for yourselves!


----------



## 908tracy

Good morning all!

Taking my dd to school this morning I saw a billboard, and it said.....

NEVER QUIT TRYING TO QUIT!

How appropriate and it made me think of you all, plus gave me another "in your face" kind of nudge!lol

Have a great day everyone.

deb,
Hope you are feeling fabulous! Three days till back to work, woooo hooooo!


----------



## drenee

Happy Friday, Chris, Jen, Neo and Tracy. 
I've been thinking about all of you this week.

Thank you for thinking of me, Tracy. My energy level is pretty much normal. 
I'm still burnt and blistered, and


Spoiler



wearing a bra


 is not fun.
I'm very excited to get back to work next week, but I'm going to miss being
able to check out KB whenever I want.

Chris, how's your family holding up? 
deb


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> I'm still burnt and blistered, and
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> wearing a bra
> 
> 
> is not fun.


So don't. That's my solution!

L


----------



## drenee

Leslie, I haven't for the last two months.  I've only been wearing sweat pants also, but
that's just because they're more comfortable.  
If my job didn't require me to sit in front of an entire court room I would go without.  
Unfortunately, I do sit right up there, and I'm just not comfortable without.  
Hopefully, our days will not go particularly long.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

NYCKindleFan said:


> I'll never understand why people smoke. My dad smokes 3 packs a day.


Well, I don't smoke, but I completely understand it. . . . .when it's a habit. . . .or, in many cases, an addiction, it is VERY DIFFICULT to stop even though your logical brain tells you that's the best thing. You really need to hit bottom in some way before you can make your logic trump your emotional -- and in some cases physical -- needs. Yes, needs. People who are physically addicted, get sick when trying to break the cycle. . . .if it's gonna make you sick NOW to stop, it's WAY WAY easier to not stop and feel better. . .even when logic tells you it might make you sick in a different way in the future.

And Smokers -- well, all addicts, really -- are extremely good at justifying what they do and basically assuming that everyone _else_ is overreacting. I mean, come on. . .do you honestly want to admit to yourself that you're causing annoyance or discomfort to strangers, let a lone loved ones. As to any odors. . . .heck, if you smoke, it's normal to you. . .of course you don't notice it. 

So, yeah. I totally get it. And a person has to be READY in their own mind to stop. . . . .all anyone else can do is be encouraging and supportive when they get to that place. Yay for you folks who are READY and are working through it. . . .good luck!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Deb,  can you get one that's a slightly larger size?  Perhaps it would be more comfortable.  All the little things one doesn't think about if one hasn't been through your experience!

We'll be thinking about you as you go back to work!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

drenee said:


> Leslie, I haven't for the last two months. I've only been wearing sweat pants also, but
> that's just because they're more comfortable.
> If my job didn't require me to sit in front of an entire court room I would go without.
> Unfortunately, I do sit right up there, and I'm just not comfortable without.
> Hopefully, our days will not go particularly long.
> deb


This might sound a little silly, deb, but would it help to wear a light t-shirt under the undergarment. . . .or maybe go with the shelf type rather than the underwire type. . . . . .but I would second Betsy's suggestion too. . .in fact, I'd recommend a fitting. . . .they've done studies that say most women are wearing the wrong size. . .they get to a size when they're 18 or 20 and just never change and that's why a lot of women find them uncomfortable! So go someplace where they have folks trained to fit you and who will take your current situation into consideration.

(I know. . .off topic. . . .I'll stop now.  )


----------



## drenee

Ann, that is a good suggestion to put a t-shirt under.  
I'm thinking of going without and wearing a big scarf that hangs down.  
And I have been fitted.  
Betsy, one size larger is a good idea.  I have to run to the mall after my dr. 
appt., so maybe I'll take a look around and see what I can find.

Back on topic: I have such admiration for all of you who are quiting smoking or contemplating 
quitting.  
deb


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## 908tracy

Deb,

Another suggestion possibly?  How about a cami? They are so "in" right now and look cute as can be even with formal attire for a courtroom.  

I will go one farther and suggest something you may not even be considering...nursing pads. They were a godsend to me while nursing my baby. Not so much for leaks (sorry, TMI) but for discression. They have a small bit of adhesive to stick to the inside of your shirt. LOVED those little things! 

Just a few ideas. 

Ann,

I too would like to thank you for your understanding in your post. You nailed it perfectly, on all accounts. Thanks bunches for the support.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, I don't smoke, but I completely understand it. . . . .when it's a habit. . . .or, in many cases, an addiction, it is VERY DIFFICULT to stop even though your logical brain tells you that's the best thing. You really need to hit bottom in some way before you can make your logic trump your emotional -- and in some cases physical -- needs. Yes, needs. People who are physically addicted, get sick when trying to break the cycle. . . .if it's gonna make you sick NOW to stop, it's WAY WAY easier to not stop and feel better. . .even when logic tells you it might make you sick in a different way in the future.


Very well said, Ann. Some people start smoking because it's the cool thing to do, especially us older folks who watched old movies. In _Now Voyager_, Paul Henreid lights up two cigarettes at the same time and gives one to Bette Davis. It was a very intimate moment between them.

Some people start very young, maybe 10 or 12 years old, and I think those people have a truly addictive nature.



> And Smokers -- well, all addicts, really -- are extremely good at justifying what they do and basically assuming that everyone _else_ is overreacting. I mean, come on. . .do you honestly want to admit to yourself that you're causing annoyance or discomfort to strangers, let a lone loved ones. As to any odors. . . .heck, if you smoke, it's normal to you. . .of course you don't notice it.


  See my stupid smoking stories 



> So, yeah. I totally get it. And a person has to be READY in their own mind to stop. . . . .all anyone else can do is be encouraging and supportive when they get to that place. Yay for you folks who are READY and are working through it. . . .good luck!


I had a psychology professor once who said that if you quit because you WANT to and not because you SHOULD or someone NAGS you into it, it will be easy. Of course, that was before the cig companies added in so much chemical junk. But when I quit the first time, I really wanted to and found it was very easy. The second time, 35 years later, I couldn't have done it cold turkey again.

Thanks for your compassion, Ann. It's a tough fight for those just starting out, and still an effort after years of not smoking to not find an excuse to light up.

Sometimes I think the worst time is when you are making that decision and you're so scared of taking that first step. You know the rough road you are facing and it takes a lot of guts to do it.

That's why we're all here encouraging people and supporting them through the bad days and the good days, the failures and the triumphs.


----------



## geoffthomas

Deb,
Know that we are there with you in spirit.
Chris,
I am gratified if you remember my mantra - don't smoke the next one.
I feel an obligation to "pay it forward" as they say.
It isn't so much that anyone particular helped me, but that I feel we all have an obligation to help one another.
So I am here for all of you.
Including the smokers who are lurking out there and not declaring themselves.
Good.
Please read these posts and be encouraged.

I feel like a broken record, but KB is really a virtual family (not necessary nuclear - aunts, uncles, distant cousins).  But we care and support each other - - - because.

Just sayin......


----------



## drenee

Tracy, that's a fantastic idea.  I will be looking into that suggestion.
I'm not sure a cami will work because of the elastic feature.
The dr. did say today that hopefully I should be better in a week. 

Chris, with my luck the only lookers would be in orange suits and leg chains.   
So glad your DH was able to stop by for some support.  Our thoughts are
with your sister also.  
deb


----------



## 908tracy

DEB!!!!!

HAPPY HAPPY BACK TO WORK DAY!!!!!!!!

Thinking of you and hoping your day is as fabulous as you are!!!!!

(((hugs))))


Sorry to go O/T but it's Deb's big day!!!!! YaY!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> DEB!!!!!
> 
> HAPPY HAPPY BACK TO WORK DAY!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thinking of you and hoping your day is as fabulous as you are!!!!!
> 
> (((hugs))))
> 
> Sorry to go O/T but it's Deb's big day!!!!! YaY!!!!


Thanks for the reminder.

GO DEB ... GO DEB ... GO DEB

You need a new hat for the occasion.


----------



## 908tracy

LOL Gertie, you crack me up!!!!! Love the hats!


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Gertie and Tracy.  I was so happy to be back to work, but not happy to wear 
dress pants and high heels.  
deb


----------



## Jen

Happy to hear that Deb!!  Although you could be like me - refuse to wear heels!  I developed a foot condition from heels (nerve damage, seriously!), and now I've developed quite a collection of pretty flats!  

It's been a sad day for me, a day that I sort of wish I could just smoke for today.  My grandpa died.  Sort of unexpectedly, sort of not.  He had surgery back in November, and was really back and forth for awhile.  We thought he was mostly out of the woods, although with still quite a bit of therapy still to go.  He started our family business 53 years ago, so I'm getting too many calls from people in the industry that knew him.  

Don't worry, no matter what I'm not going to smoke - but I sure wish I could just for today.


----------



## drenee

My sympathies to you and your family, Jen.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

(((Hugs Jen)))

I hope that the comments from the people who knew him and are calling allow you to reflect on how wonderfual a person he was and how well regarded he was. Hopefully that can put a smile on your face.


----------



## 908tracy

(((Jen)))

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> Thank you, Gertie and Tracy. I was so happy to be back to work, but not happy to wear
> dress pants and high heels.
> deb


How was work? Tough getting back into the routine (and the heels)? How was your energy?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jen said:


> It's been a sad day for me, a day that I sort of wish I could just smoke for today. My grandpa died. Sort of unexpectedly, sort of not. He had surgery back in November, and was really back and forth for awhile. We thought he was mostly out of the woods, although with still quite a bit of therapy still to go. He started our family business 53 years ago, so I'm getting too many calls from people in the industry that knew him.


So, sorry, Jen.



> Don't worry, no matter what I'm not going to smoke - but I sure wish I could just for today.


I know what you're feeling. All these hectic days I have gives me the same feeling. This morning, when I left the doctor, I thought ... wouldn't it be nice to kick back with a cigarette and relax. Of course, I didn't because, even though I'm a smoker, I don't smoke any more.


----------



## Neo

Jen, my heart goes out to you, and I just wish there was something I could do to help you through this sad time. This is one of those situations where it seems words are just not enough. I admire your strength, and send you loads of good vibes and HUGE hugs.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

YAY, Chris.  I am happy to hear about your Dad and even happier at your determination to start that journey again. With your attitude, I know you'll make it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The best part Chris is that you know what to expect and you know that you can do it. You have been there recently so the memory of how good it feels to not smoke is fresh in your mind.


----------



## drenee

Gertie, and all, the first day of work was fine.  Court cases were done by 12:30.  
Today we were done by noon.  We started at 9.  So I can't complain that I've been
overworked.  
I found a bra that worked very well.  The blisters that are now left are not in an 
area that it bothers.  

Chris, glad dad is home.  And glad you get to go home.  
Be sure to take pictures of your grandson and share him with us. 
deb


----------



## Jen

Thanks for your thoughts everyone!  It's been a rough week.  But, he lived a full, long life and died a happy man.  If I can go the same way I'd be happy, so we have that to be grateful for.  

I went out for some drinks with a friend of mine last night.  We used to go drinking and chain smoking together - and I specifically told her that I was having a hard week, and if she couldn't hang out without smoking I didn't want to go out at all.  She said it wasn't a problem - but then proceeded to smoke about 6 cigarettes and blew each of them right in my face.  I half felt like I didn't have the right to be mad - but I told her ahead of time that I didn't want to even go out if she couldn't keep it away from me.  GRRRRR!!!  I know I have no right to be upset at someone else for smoking, but in this situation I thought it was pretty downright rude.  If I do ever go out with her again I'll have to insist we don't sit on the patio....but at this point I'm not really considering her a friend!  

Glad you had a good first day Deb!  I hope you keep on feeling better.  
Chris, I'm so happy your dad is home!  Great news.  I'm proud of you getting ready for the next quit - we're here for you!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Jen that is just flat out rude. Next time I would suggest finishing your drink, leaving some money on the table, and leaving. There is no reason to accept that a friend is treating you in that fashion.


----------



## Jen

I almost did that, but felt like I was the one being rude.  I don't know why!  I said something to her about it, and she said she had a stressful day and really didn't think it would be that big of a deal, and that I should really be able to be around smokers since I had quit.  Jerk!  
I'm glad it's not just me that thought it was rude!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If you said something to her and she did not change her behavior, maybe by not blowing the smoke in your face, I would have left. I believe it was Geoff who has said that he lost some people he thought were friends when he stopped smoking. I would imagine that they are people like your friend. At the very least, common courtesy says you do not blow your smoke into a friends, or anyone elses, face. The fact that she knew you were quitting and did that is even worse.

One of the reasons you re quitting is because it is not healthy. Inhaling someone elses second hand smoke is pretty unhealthy. So her behavior was not only rude but unhealthy.


----------



## 908tracy

Jen,

Your "friend" is extremely rude IMHO. I cannot believe the gall (sp?) of some people. I definitely would have gotten up from that table, paid your bill and left. I mean my goodness, you spelled it all out for her prior to going out that you were uncomfortable being around smoke. Me thinks that's one "friend" you would be better off without!!!

(((hugs to you for staying strong)))


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jen said:


> I almost did that, but felt like I was the one being rude. I don't know why! I said something to her about it, and she said she had a stressful day and really didn't think it would be that big of a deal, and that I should really be able to be around smokers since I had quit. Jerk!
> I'm glad it's not just me that thought it was rude!


Just wait until she decides to quit. Then she'll understand.

Every time I tried to quit, my late DH would blow smoke in my face and laugh. Not always, though. Sometimes he would laugh first and then blow smoke in my face.

Then he quit and it was a different story. He was lucky I quit at the same time. Here's some negative support for you. I couldn't start again because I knew he'd laugh at me if he was successful and I wasn't. He couldn't start again because then the "I told you so's" would be mine.


----------



## Jen

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just wait until she decides to quit. Then she'll understand.
> 
> Every time I tried to quit, my late DH would blow smoke in my face and laugh. Not always, though. Sometimes he would laugh first and then blow smoke in my face.
> 
> Then he quit and it was a different story. He was lucky I quit at the same time. Here's some negative support for you. I couldn't start again because I knew he'd laugh at me if he was successful and I wasn't. He couldn't start again because then the "I told you so's" would be mine.


Hey, it's a good reason! I hate having I-told-you-so thrown in my face!! Who doesn't?!

She always says she *wants* to quit - but has never even tried. Obviously can't go one night without HAVING to smoke! I won't be hanging out with her soon. Until she tries to quit, then I'll start smoking again for just one day to blow it in her face 
Okay, I won't do that - but it's fun to think about.


----------



## drenee

Jen, I'm so sorry this person did not respect you enough, after you asked her directly, to not smoke in your presence.  
Obviously her "bad week" was worse in her mind than yours.  
None of us can tell you what to do, but if we were girlfriends I would say she's not really your friend.  True friends respect the decisions we make in our lives.  You gave her an opportunity to not go and you tried very hard to control your situation.  You took control of your life, and she took that control away from you.  It sounds like you're a very sweet person, because you would have felt bad if you had walked out and left her sitting there.  I have advised many of my friends that there is a time when we have to re-evaluate a "friendship".  If you're always the giver in a relationship and the other person is always the taker, then something needs to change.  You have to make healthy decisions for you.  
Thank you for sharing your situation with your virtual friends.  We will always support you.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Jen,
I am *really* sorry to hear that.
I don't like to hear that it has actually happened to someone else.
In my case, I don't remember such a rude action, but the words spoken were just as bad.
It started to "hurt" to breathe smoke, and those who still smoked cigarettes didn't care enough to go without for a while.
So we mutually agreed to stop spending time together.

I some cases, I still really miss them.
But I cannot smoke.
And I do not need to be around those who do.

Just sayin......


----------



## Jen

Thanks guys, I appreciate the support! I think I'll need to have a talk with her - if I decide I still want to be friends, which at this point is doubtful. The more I think about it, the more I realize I'm more her friend than she is mine. You're right Deb, most of the time I'm too nice for my own good. It's definitely not the first time I've heard that! I'm not a very good boss for just that reason! Well, most of the time. I do have a real


Spoiler



bitch


 that lives inside me that will come out if you really provoke me  !!

You guys are the best!!


----------



## Leslie

Well, Jen, you just need a new friend so in the spirit of Leslie friends, here's one...enjoy...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Well, Jen, you just need a new friend so in the spirit of Leslie friends, here's one...enjoy...


Thanks for sharing, Leslie. Another good candidate for Ranger.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks for sharing, Leslie. Another good candidate for Ranger.


I think that has been mentioned before. It's this same guy, Paul Francis...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, now I remember.  I'm still kind of stuck on Theo.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, now I remember. I'm still kind of stuck on Theo.


I thought Theo was playing the Captain?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> I thought Theo was playing the Captain?


You bet he is. And I found an even better picture of Theo. I started a new thread in the Book Bazaar if you'd care to join us.


----------



## Jen

Thanks Leslie!  I'm not partial to any of them, I like them all


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## drenee

He's adorable, Chris.  Thank you for pictures.  
That is an absolutely wonderful incentive.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> I thought I would update everyone that I have been cigarette free again since Monday morning. It is much easier at home where I can't smoke, harder in the car where I did smoke back and forth to the hospital, but I don't have any to smoke so the not buying any is the willpower tester now. I start babysitting my GS (cutie patootie that he is and the reason for starting this thread) next Tuesday. Here is a pic of him in the Easter Bunny hat I bought - is that a "Geez Gma" look, or what?


Now there's a cutie to make me go all limp. Love the bunnie hat. Isn't being a G-ma great?


----------



## 908tracy

crebel said:


> I thought I would update everyone that I have been cigarette free again since Monday morning. It is much easier at home where I can't smoke, harder in the car where I did smoke back and forth to the hospital, but I don't have any to smoke so the not buying any is the willpower tester now. I start babysitting my GS (cutie patootie that he is and the reason for starting this thread) next Tuesday. Here is a pic of him in the Easter Bunny hat I bought - is that a "Geez Gma" look, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen, you really are a much nicer person than I would have been with your "friend". Good for you for not giving in!
> 
> One more angelbaby picture to share. Great incentive to stick with the plan.


Chris,
That sure IS a seriously cute incentive!!!! OMG he is adorable. Enjoy him and I am PROUD of you for giving it another shot. You CAN do it girl!!! (((hugs)))


----------



## loonlover

Great pictures.  I especially like the one with the bunny hat.


----------



## Jen

YAY Chris!!  Good for you.  He might be the cutest grandson I've ever seen....that IS good motivation!!  

I hope I'm over the hump for the week, but with my grandpa dying and the weather turning nice it's been one rough week for wanting to smoke.  Especially since we spent Easter with my family and my mom is smoking again.  I know it will pass - it BETTER!!


----------



## Andra

Chris, love the bunny hat!  Yay for you - getting back into the swing of things.  
Jen, it really does sound like you need a different friend to hang out with.  Stay strong.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The nice weather means that  you can take some nice, short walks to clear your head. Then you can think of other things or how much better it feels to inhale the clean air and not smoke.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, Chris.
Your last report was on the second when you said you had not smoked since that Monday.
Have you now made it for a week?

Inquiring minds want to know.
And we your friends want to either congratulate you or offer you our support in starting again.

Jen - good for you for "staying the course".


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> There were a few rough spots during the last week. The "You smoked regularly for 2 weeks and quit cold turkey means you could have just one and do without again-demon" has been sitting heavily on my shoulders. Reading Jen's story and her willpower in difficult circumstances really strengthened my own resolve to not restart when I get the next call that my Dad is in crisis again.


There's always a good excuse to start again, or "just one won't hurt." It's another big step that you recognize that. Remember back to when you made an excuse NOT to smoke (the price of a pack)? You can do this. You ARE doing it. Yay for you.










Such a cutie.



>


----------



## Dana

What a cutie he is! 

Just ran across this graphic and thought of you...... hopefully it will help you resist that nagging "just one won't hurt" voice....


----------



## Jen

Dana said:


> What a cutie he is!
> 
> Just ran across this graphic and thought of you...... hopefully it will help you resist that nagging "just one won't hurt" voice....


This is great. I need to put this as my screensaver or something! Thanks for posting Dana.

You can do it Chris!! There's always going to be excuses to go back - I've had a few of my own - 
but we just aren't going to do it!


----------



## drenee

Just letting you all know I'm thinking of you.  
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jen said:


> This is great. I need to put this as my screensaver or something! Thanks for posting Dana.


But ... but ... I've always wanted to fill my lungs with battery acid and toilet cleaner. They dissolve all that tar and give me that just "flushed" feeling.



> You can do it Chris!! There's always going to be excuses to go back - I've had a few of my own -
> but we just aren't going to do it!


That's it exactly. The temptation will always be there, but we just don't do it. More than anything, it's a mind-set.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris,
You WILL get to the point where you will choose not to smoke, even when under a lot of stress.

You are a smoker who mostly doesn't and who hasn't for a week now.
You are never really going to be a non-smoker (that is for someone who never did).
You will be a smoker who doesn't.

So all of us have stressful moments.
And some of us take a drink (or several).
And some of us have a smoke (or a pack or two).
And some of us turn to drugs.
And some of us just go silently nuts.

But no matter what the thing that we do that it would be better if we did not do, it is stressful.
And we have to learn how to handle it without the "habit".
Tough? I'll say.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Chris,
> You WILL get to the point where you will choose not to smoke, even when under a lot of stress.
> 
> You are a smoker who mostly doesn't and who hasn't for a week now.
> You are never really going to be a non-smoker (that is for someone who never did).
> You will be a smoker who doesn't.
> 
> So all of us have stressful moments.
> And some of us take a drink (or several).
> And some of us have a smoke (or a pack or two).
> And some of us turn to drugs.
> And some of us just go silently nuts.
> 
> But no matter what the thing that we do that it would be better if we did not do, it is stressful.
> And we have to learn how to handle it without the "habit".
> Tough? I'll say.


Geoff, I really love your words of wisdom. They're always helpful.


----------



## 908tracy

I agree Gertie, Geoff has a way with words! =)


----------



## geoffthomas

I have been trying to keep in mind that some of the people that I correspond with here on KB are professional writers.
Also my wife has taught me to try to express myself in complete thoughts.
Nice lady, she is.


----------



## drenee

In the beginning I was worried about how silly my posts sounded in light of professional writers. 
I eventually decided I couldn't keep up the ruse and I was driving myself silently nuts. 
There are a few members whose posts I follow regularly, even if I'm not really interested in the topic.
Geoff, you are one of those members.  
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> In the beginning I was worried about how silly my posts sounded in light of professional writers.
> deb


Heavens. I write for fun and I post for fun (even when I'm being serious). If it isn't fun, why do it?


----------



## drenee

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Heavens. I write for fun and I post for fun (even when I'm being serious). If it isn't fun, why do it?


Wonderful point. Thank you, Gertie. 
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Heavens. I write for fun and I post for fun (even when I'm being serious). If it isn't fun, why do it?


Agreed. I do my best to correct my spelling and grammar but I know that I probably fail more often then I succeed.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Jen

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Heavens. I write for fun and I post for fun (even when I'm being serious). If it isn't fun, why do it?


I try very, very hard not to take myself (*or anyone else*) seriously....

Did anyone see the Today show this morning? There was a story about lung cancer, and a new study that revealed some supplement found in health food stores that is supposed to reduce the conditions for lung cancer. Yes, that is what the smoking community needs to hear - there is now a pill that makes you all better.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jen said:


> I try very, very hard not to take myself (*or anyone else*) seriously....
> 
> Did anyone see the Today show this morning? There was a story about lung cancer, and a new study that revealed some supplement found in health food stores that is supposed to reduce the conditions for lung cancer. Yes, that is what the smoking community needs to hear - there is now a pill that makes you all better.


Blueberries. No, not razzzzberrries. Blueberries are supposed to reduce the risk of cancer. I didn't see the show. Maybe we should send Today the graphic of what's in cigarettes. Blueberries (or this supplement) might reduce the risk of cancer, but I don't think it will reduce the risk if we do things deliberately that increase the risk.

Any mention of COPD, emphysema, or other lung diseases?


----------



## Jen

They made some comments about that, and tried to disclaimer themselves - but anyone that still smokes (and obviously still makes excuses to still do so, just like I did) will see this supplement as an excuse to keep on doing it.  She said that 10% of smokers get lung cancer (that sounds awfully low, another 'excuse'), but that 90% of lung cancer patients are smokers.  

Bottom line - it could be interpreted however the watcher wants to!!


----------



## Neo

Hi Everyone!!!!

Sorry I've been MIA for a while, but I am back  !

Chris - I am soooo proud of you, you go girl!!!!! Seriously, I knew you would be back on the wagon and remember what they say: every time you quit you enhance your chances to be a smoker who never smokes anymore, so I just know this is going to work. And your grandson is soooooooo cute, what an incentive!!!!!!! Please let us know how it goes.

Jen - Hang in there. Your friend... the words fail me, and all I have to say is pfffffff....

Gertie, Deb, Geoff, Leslie, Betsy, Tracy and everybody - thank you so much for your continuous support, it means so much on those hard days (and LOVE those boys Leslie, thank you - OT: just discovered the Hugh thread and OMG!!!!!!), you guys are simply amazing!

From my side, all well. I have started a diet to get rid of the 11 pounds I have put on in the last couple of months, and so far I am down 4. It's tough, really tough, especially without the cigarettes, but I figure: I managed to quit smoking, I can do this. Plus I really can't stand myself anymore (I'm 5'2, so 11 pounds is really a lot for me) and all my clothes are uncomfortably tight if they fit at all. I just push myself through it by thinking that it will be shorter to go through the discomfort of the diet for a while than the daily and constant discomfort of being overweight (ok, everything is relative, I was quite tiny to start with, so not that big even with the additional weight, but still, I'm just uncomfortable and figure the faster I react, the easier it will be to shed the weight). Let's see how that goes, will keep you all posted!

On a brighter side (at least for me, I know not everyone will approve but...): I just had a consult with the tattoo artist who will make my first (and only) tattoo for me. I have been wanting this for 17 years, and it is a very well thought through thing! It took me forever to identify the artist though, and I am actually very excited and can't wait to get it (finally!) done! Unfortunately, he is booked until the end of May, so I will have to be a bit more patient (and hope for some cancellation a on Saturday before that  ! Fingers crossed, please send all the good vibes you can spare to that effect, much appreciated   ).

So this is the latest from my side. My thoughts are always with you guys, and even when I don't write I always try to check on you and hope that all is going for the best for all (and I don't think I've had a chance to say that but YAAAAYYYYY for Deb going back to work  !!!!).

Hugs to all and have a fantastic week-end


----------



## Leslie

> On a brighter side (at least for me, I know not everyone will approve but...): I just had a consult with the tattoo artist who will make my first (and only) tattoo for me. I have been wanting this for 17 years, and it is a very well thought through thing! It took me forever to identify the artist though, and I am actually very excited and can't wait to get it (finally!) done! Unfortunately, he is booked until the end of May, so I will have to be a bit more patient (and hope for some cancellation a on Saturday before that ! Fingers crossed, please send all the good vibes you can spare to that effect, much appreciated ).


Oh, a tattoo, exciting! I got my first (and so far only) one just over two years ago (March 11, 200 and I love it. Unfortunately, it's in a spot where I don't actually get to see it in person, only in a mirror. This picture was taken right after it was done which is why it is still red. Now it is a nice part of me.










I just read a short novella (okay, smut...LOL) and the guy was covered in tattoos. The imagery was so freaking hot...

Okay, back to non-smoking support.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Neo said:


> From my side, all well. I have started a diet to get rid of the 11 pounds I have put on in the last couple of months, and so far I am down 4. It's tough, really tough, especially without the cigarettes, but I figure: I managed to quit smoking, I can do this. Plus I really can't stand myself anymore (I'm 5'2, so 11 pounds is really a lot for me) and all my clothes are uncomfortably tight if they fit at all. I just push myself through it by thinking that it will be shorter to go through the discomfort of the diet for a while than the daily and constant discomfort of being overweight (ok, everything is relative, I was quite tiny to start with, so not that big even with the additional weight, but still, I'm just uncomfortable and figure the faster I react, the easier it will be to shed the weight). Let's see how that goes, will keep you all posted!


I'm also 5'2", so I know about that 11 pounds being like 30 pounds on a taller person. Us shorties tend to look dumpy.

I'm down to 105 now, but I was 10 pounds over six months ago. I used the Special K protein meal bars and snack bars and it worked very well. I substituted one of each for lunch. They're all good, but I stick with the chocolate/peanut butter. Now that I've lost the weight, I have two meal bars for lunch and only use the snack bar if I get the munchies at night.



> On a brighter side (at least for me, I know not everyone will approve but...): I just had a consult with the tattoo artist who will make my first (and only) tattoo for me. I have been wanting this for 17 years, and it is a very well thought through thing! It took me forever to identify the artist though, and I am actually very excited and can't wait to get it (finally!) done! Unfortunately, he is booked until the end of May, so I will have to be a bit more patient (and hope for some cancellation a on Saturday before that ! Fingers crossed, please send all the good vibes you can spare to that effect, much appreciated  ).


Good luck! I never had the guts to do it. Always wanted a butterfly or rose on my hip.



Leslie said:


> Oh, a tattoo, exciting! I got my first (and so far only) one just over two years ago (March 11, 200 and I love it. Unfortunately, it's in a spot where I don't actually get to see it in person, only in a mirror. This picture was taken right after it was done which is why it is still red. Now it is a nice part of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just read a short novella (okay, smut...LOL) and the guy was covered in tattoos. The imagery was so freaking hot...
> 
> Okay, back to non-smoking support.


Nice one, Leslie.

My daughter accused me of only reading smut the other day. I was highly insulted. I read other things, too ... sometimes.  Right now I'm reading a bio of Henry VII and Wuthering Heights. Okay, so Heathcliff was my first literary crush and I have a very active imagination. All that angst. (The part of Isabella will now be played by Gertie)


----------



## Neo

Leslie said:


>


Oh this is super nice! I do understand the frustration of not seeing it though. I'm getting an Asian dragon on the hip, kind of from the back to the front, with the head in the front - will post pix when it's done, but that may be a while. I'm also slightly apprehensive as it will take 3 to 3.5 hours to get it done, so it will be pretty big too (but still in a place that if I don't want anyone to see it or know about it, nobody will). Hope I survive the pain!!!!!!! How was it for you Leslie? Bearable? And can you please share the title of that last novella you've been reading ?

Oh Gertie, I'm dreaming of being back at 115 pounds!!!! That's my usual weight! Now I'm at 126 - well not really anymore, thank god, at 122 now, so you can imagine my level of "uncomfort" . I am intrigued by your special K method: so that's all you eat for lunch? And what about dinner then?

Oh and Gertie: go get that tattoo - I'd go with the butterfly, they have such lovely and different designs!!!!!!!!!! And please report back on how painful it is on the hip area <little devil ROFL> (where are those smileys when you need them??)

Just to remain at least slightly on topic: I have now been a smoker who doesn't smoke for 4 and a half months. If I survive this diet without slipping, I think I'm good


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Neo said:


> Oh Gertie, I'm dreaming of being back at 115 pounds!!!! That's my usual weight! Now I'm at 126 - well not really anymore, thank god, at 122 now, so you can imagine my level of "uncomfort" . I am intrigued by your special K method: so that's all you eat for lunch? And what about dinner then?


The Special K diet is supposed to be for breakfast and lunch, but I can't eat just cereal for breakfast. I have a banana bread waffle (if Eggo ever gets their bakeries operational again) with peanut butter. Regular dinner, but I try to watch my sat fats cuz my cholesterol is too high. Baked potato with tsp Promise, covered with mashed carrots and boiled chicken breast (I buy the canned at Sam's Club) or chicken stir fry with veggies. With the grandkids, I end up eating pizza once a week, but what the heck, a girl's got to have something. You can go to the Special K website for suggestions.



> Oh and Gertie: go get that tattoo - I'd go with the butterfly, they have such lovely and different designs!!!!!!!!!! And please report back on how painful it is on the hip area <little devil ROFL> (where are those smileys when you need them??)


You just want me to go first. I suspect I'm even more of a weenie than you are. At my age, the butterfly wings would look like they were crumbling. It's too late for me to do it. (Good excuse?)



> Just to remain at least slightly on topic: I have now been a smoker who doesn't smoke for 4 and a half months. If I survive this diet without slipping, I think I'm good


Like not smoking, eating less doesn't take long to get used to. I find I'm okay after the first week. You'll be fine. If not ... we're here. 



crebel said:


> Just think, soon you will be a svelte, tattooed babe with great breath!


Now there's a worthy goal.


----------



## 908tracy

You all seem to be doing wonderful! I am so happy for you all....and will be joining you sooner than you think. It's a team effort here at my house. DBF (aka Mr. Chimney) and I will be doing it together so we are setting our sights for sooner rather than later. I will say that it will be within the next few weeks as our supply is dwindling......stay tuned, I am going to NEED each and every one of you in your own special way with words to help me get through this. 

Neo,
4 and a half months is beyond fabulous girl!!!!! You are over the hump now as I can remember. Once I hit the three month mark I do believe I didn't think about it in the "fillet mignon" kind of way anymore. (Oh I can't wait to hit that mark again! And I pray to God that I do.) 
You are so right on about getting that weight gain under control NOW. If you remember my stupid restarting story, that's what it boiled down to for me. Good for you to nip it in the bud girl!!!! I am 5'4", so not far off of you and I do know that those few extra pounds on us feels like a lot. I will keep working out through it all as well especially since I know what happened to me last time. 

Now for that tatt......OMG it sounds amazing!!!!! I have a small butterfly on my shoulder. (nice shoulder tatt btw Leslie!) and a dolphin tatt on my ankle. The ankle hurt like the dickens, and that was my first one. Whenever he gets near the bone, it's gnna hurt a bit. Just clinch your teeth and think of the finished product and how happy you will be with it! I really regret my butterfly as it is too small. From a distance it looks like a scab! (ew) I've thought about having it done right over the old one and bigger! Maybe thatll be my reward when I quit...something to look forward to, ya know?

Chris,
I am proud of you for jumping right back on and giving it another go. You amaze me girl! Keep it up!!! Oh and give that lil cutie pie a squeeze for me. If I can figure out how to upload pics here I will put one up of one of my incentives to quit. 
Have a great w/e everyone!!!

(((hugs)))


----------



## Leslie

> Oh this is super nice! I do understand the frustration of not seeing it though. I'm getting an Asian dragon on the hip, kind of from the back to the front, with the head in the front - will post pix when it's done, but that may be a while. I'm also slightly apprehensive as it will take 3 to 3.5 hours to get it done, so it will be pretty big too (but still in a place that if I don't want anyone to see it or know about it, nobody will). Hope I survive the pain!!!!!!! How was it for you Leslie? Bearable? And can you please share the title of that last novella you've been reading ?


We had a discussion of this in another thread, ages ago. Personally, I didn't think it was painful, but then, I've had two children and I also don't think getting my legs waxed is painful, either. YMMV. I think once the endorphins get going, you don't notice the pain. I have heard that when a tattoo is on a bone, it does hurt more (as someone else here also confirmed).

The novella is Striking Sparks by Jordan Castillo Price and while it was hot, hot, hot, it might not be such a good choice for the working-hard-at-being-former-smokers on this thread because on top of having some hot tattoos, it also had some pretty hot smoking scenes. LOL. This is what I tell myself: smoking imagery can be sexy but smoking itself is not...

L


----------



## Neo

crebel said:


> Hip Hip Hooray for you, Jen! Four and a half months is just awesome.
> 
> Good luck with your diet, the same willpower that has sustained you for the last 4 1/2 months can get you through 11 pounds. You are so smart to get on top of that 11 pounds now and not wait until it balloons to 50 (that would be me). The same suggestions everyone has given for dealing with cigarette cravings will help with the dieting: drink lots of water, go for a walk or do some other exercise when a craving hits, chew gum, substitute carrot sticks, pretzels and popcorn when you are hungry or need the hand-to-mouth action.
> 
> Just think, soon you will be a svelte, tattooed babe with great breath!


Chris - thank you, you are so sweet, and I really hope those 11 pound go away FAST. Ben and Jerry keep looking at me and well, I do miss my 2 buddies . How are you holding up? How's your Dad?



908tracy said:


> and will be joining you sooner than you think.


Tracy, we are waiting for you right here and not going anywhere 



908tracy said:


> Neo,
> 4 and a half months is beyond fabulous girl!!!!! You are over the hump now as I can remember. Once I hit the three month mark I do believe I didn't think about it in the "fillet mignon" kind of way anymore. (Oh I can't wait to hit that mark again! And I pray to God that I do.)
> You are so right on about getting that weight gain under control NOW. If you remember my stupid restarting story, that's what it boiled down to for me. Good for you to nip it in the bud girl!!!! I am 5'4", so not far off of you and I do know that those few extra pounds on us feels like a lot. I will keep working out through it all as well especially since I know what happened to me last time.
> 
> Now for that tatt......OMG it sounds amazing!!!!! I have a small butterfly on my shoulder. (nice shoulder tatt btw Leslie!) and a dolphin tatt on my ankle. The ankle hurt like the dickens, and that was my first one. Whenever he gets near the bone, it's gnna hurt a bit. Just clinch your teeth and think of the finished product and how happy you will be with it! I really regret my butterfly as it is too small. From a distance it looks like a scab! (ew) I've thought about having it done right over the old one and bigger! Maybe thatll be my reward when I quit...something to look forward to, ya know?


Thank you for your kind encouragement, I really need this today - somehow the week-end is so much harder with so much more time on my hands... During the week I'm busy at work and time goes by so much faster and I seem to be less hungry somehow...

You should definitely get you shoulder tatt covered as a reward when you quit - especially if it has been bothering you! Reading you, I just realized that my appointment will be almost exactly on the 6 months anniversary date of when I quit smoking - appointment is on 29, and I quit on the 30!!!! And I didn't even think of it at the moment! I do still hope that there will be a cancellation I can take advantage of before that....



Leslie said:


> I think once the endorphins get going, you don't notice the pain.


I really hope you are right. For what it's worth, I also never thought getting my legs waxed was painful - don't need to anymore though as I since got all hair laser removed, heaven!!!!!



Leslie said:


> The novella is Striking Sparks by Jordan Castillo Price and while it was hot, hot, hot, it might not be such a good choice for the working-hard-at-being-former-smokers on this thread because on top of having some hot tattoos, it also had some pretty hot smoking scenes. LOL. This is what I tell myself: smoking imagery can be sexy but smoking itself is not...


LOL, thank you, grabbed it 



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The Special K diet is supposed to be for breakfast and lunch, but I can't eat just cereal for breakfast. I have a banana bread waffle (if Eggo ever gets their bakeries operational again) with peanut butter. Regular dinner, but I try to watch my sat fats cuz my cholesterol is too high. Baked potato with tsp Promise, covered with mashed carrots and boiled chicken breast (I buy the canned at Sam's Club) or chicken stir fry with veggies. With the grandkids, I end up eating pizza once a week, but what the heck, a girl's got to have something. You can go to the Special K website for suggestions.


Thanks Gertie, I just checked it out and it does look good and not TOO bad (bad enough though, but I guess that's why it's a diet ...). I first have to go for one more week on my diet (have to do it for 2 weeks and just finishing the first), but looks really interesting as a follow up. I wonder if I can have the real meal for lunch though, and the bars for dinner That would work better with my schedule...



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You just want me to go first. I suspect I'm even more of a weenie than you are. At my age, the butterfly wings would look like they were crumbling. It's too late for me to do it. (Good excuse?)


Of course I do <evil grin>. But I also want you to do something you always wanted, and it's NEVER too late!!!!! Seriously!!! No excuses! 

As ever, thank you lasies for being there, for your support and encouragements: they mean so much!!!!

Hugs


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> I really hope you are right. For what it's worth, I also never thought getting my legs waxed was painful - don't need to anymore though as I since got all hair laser removed, heaven!!!!!


Okay, I have a lot to say this morning - but first and MOST importantly - Neo - what did you have to go through to get the hair laser removed?! Was it incredibly expensive, painful or time consuming? 
I've never wanted a tattoo - all my friends have them, but for some reason I've never had the desire. BUT - I cannot STAND leg hair. I shave every single day, even in the winter! It's been a lifelong dream to get all of it laser removed! (Seriously, since I was a small kid - I would yell at my mom for putting tights on me, because "It makes the hair go the wrong way!") I've always wanted to try waxing - but they say you have to let it go for 4-6 weeks, and that just ain't happening! I can't even go 2 days, much less 6 weeks! I'd love to hear more about laser removal.

Anywho, despite the fact that I've never personally wanted a tattoo - I think they are SUPER cool! I'm excited for you Neo, post pictures once you get it! One of my best friends is tattoo obsessed, I live vicariously through her! PLUS - what a good reward for you quitting! Yeah, I'm all about the rewards....

It's funny you guys talking about weight - I'm 5'8" so when you say 126 that is lower than my goal weight! I'm at 150!! That's "average" for my height, but I'm feeling pretty gross myself lately, so I know what you mean. It's not even about a number, it's all about how you feel. The computer might tell me it's average, but I'm feeling kind of gross myself. It's funny because I've technically lost 3 pounds since quitting - but I feel way worse! I've been slacking on the yoga, I need to get back into that. I also saw this program called Turbo Jam yesterday, it looks like a TON of fun. Kind of a tae-bo + kickboxing cardio dance thing. I might bite the bullet and buy it, I'll let you guys know how it goes. 
(If you're interested - http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/turbo_jam_maximum_results.do - it's available on Amazon too - TONS of good reviews)

Tracy, I'm psyched to hear you're getting closer to jumping in! I hope it'll be easier for you having a partner. It could go either way!!

Chris, so happy to hear you're still going strong!! Keep it up!

Last week was incredibly hard, but I'm feeling much stronger this week. I'll have to - on Saturday I'm flying down to Florida for my grandpa's memorial service. I'll be there for a few days, and with my mom smoking again - plus the addition of my chain smoking brother - it's going to be interesting. I have a feeling there will be fights about me not wanting to sit outside with them while they chain smoke like I used to before I quit! But no matter what, I'm NOT giving in now despite peer pressure  !!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I know it'll be tough, Jen.  You've been through a lot and stayed strong every time.  Even though the urge might be there, your hands are in the habit of not reaching for one.


----------



## geoffthomas

Neo - if a tat works for you, go for it.
Jen - so glad that things are still holding together for you.
Tracy - we are waiting to cheer for you. (But you don't have to quit for us to think you are special).
Chris - glad to know that you are doing it.  And congrats on the baby sitting for the grandkid.

Just to wade in on the weight loss.  When I ask my doctor what thing she wanted me to do (25 years ago) she said number 1 was quit smoking. This was a time when a friend had died from heart attack. Same profile as me. Same age, smoked a lot, not much exercise, overweight, ate the wrong foods- so high cholesterol and the start of high bloodpressure. 
And her number two is exercise. She maintains to this day that 1 hour of vigorous exercise per day will lower bad cholesterol, increase good cholesterol, improve blood flow, burn calories and firm the body up. So hits all the buttons with one solution.
I have lost 20 pounds since the first of the year (no new years resolutions - don' t like them) and am working on another 30.  Now keep in mind that I am 6 foot and have heavy bones and can carry a lot of weight.  And yes men lose the first 10 pounds easy - I know.  As most on this thread are women, don't pay much attention to the amount of loss.

But my purpose is to extoll what I think is one of the best engineered devices after the Kindle.  The Wii FIT.  Not the Wii game console itself, but that and the FIT "game" with the FIT board.  You can get a lot of exercise with it and it helps to motivate you to do so.  And it has the greatest set of yoga and step aerobics I have seen anywhere.  The board not only weighs you but it gets a BMI and along with your age will score calories burned during a workout.  Some really good stuff like boxing and did I mention the step aerobics?  
Now I have always considered yoga to be fru fru - you know "a man would never do THAT".  But I am here to tell you that it takes a lot of muscle development to hold some of those yoga "core" strengthening positions.  And the board keeps track of your balance and the machine tells you what you are doing wrong and how to correct it.  Anyway that is my testimonial.

Keep up the good work.

Just sayin.....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am 5'7" and I weigh 173. January 2009, I weighed 195. I am pretty happy with 173 and think that my Dr. is smoking crack when she tells me that I should be aiming for 160. Most people think I am at 155 (this includes my personal trainer who I have worked with for over a year). 

I have dropped from a large shirt to a small shirt but my pant size has stayed the same. The good news is that the pants are a little more loose. I see the lack of a pant size drop after losing 20 pounds as a pretty good sign that I have wider then normal hips and that they are not going to shrink. (grins)

I found that I love my spin class and kickboxing class. I work with a trainer once a week so that I can learn new exercises and because it motivates me to make my spin calss and kickboxing classes. I play soccer twice a week. I really enjoy the classes because you get to know the people and the instructors. It makes going a bit more enjoyable and makes me feel like I have folks who I am accountable to. I like that. 

I aim for food in moderation. Monday is Chick-fil-a Day at work. We go every week. I get a salad, and a chicken nuggest meal. It helps Mondays feel less Monday like and I play soccer on Mondays so I am burning off most of the french fries. I am focusing on eating healthy and I am not counting calories. I try and make sure I have two pieces of fruit a day at the office. I try and limit the potato chips (my down fall) but I don't obsess over it.

The more I obsess over a diet or weight lose, the more likely I am to fail. The more I remind myself to eat healthy and that I actual enjoy the gym (and how I am looking in my bathing suit), the more likely I am to stay on track.


----------



## Neo

Thanks Geoff and Prof: I absolutely agree with both of you on the value of exercise, and myself go to the gym 5 days a week for a total of 45 minutes cardio and 20 minutes of free weights every time. Unfortunately, despite all that, I have put on all this weight in the last couple of months  . Ok, I think the quitting smoking has been a factor, but I have also been eating more all of the sudden, having cravings for junk all the time (and as I've told my co-workers on numerous occasions: no, I'm quite sure I'm not pregnant, thank you  !).

So that's why I felt a diet was in order, and more than that, some type of reaction before the situation becomes un-manageable  . I really hope that through the diet, I can get back to normal, not only weight wise, but also food habits wise. I am not a control freak, and food is one of the biggest pleasure of my life (along with tea, but thank god no restraint necessary there!). I also strongly believe that the body needs it all: carbs, fat, sugar, etc. The key being quantities. And for the past few weeks I have definitely exploded the recommended amounts for my size  !!!!!!

Geoff, you really make me want to look into this wii fit thinggie: you even make it sound like fun and could be a nice alternative to the gym (sometimes it's really difficult to motivate myself to go back out to the gym when I just got home). Thank you for all the info  !

Jen: will pm you tonight with more info on the laser thinggie


----------



## Jen

I love the Wii fit, but I got really bored with it.  We were thinking of buying Wii Fit Plus, for $17 it might be worth it.  
But there are other 'games' that will work with the balance board, I was thinking of getting one of them - it might be called EA Sports Active or something?  
Either way - I love the Wii.  The Wii Fit is a nice companion, but I just love the concept of a video game that gets you up off your butt!!  I'll never forget how sore my behind was after playing the bowling game for 3 hours!! 
I would have to say if you don't think you'd play the games, don't spend all the money just for the fit part.  
(Neo, I'll reply to your pm!!)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I like the skiing games that they have for the balance board. I like the Wii Fit but find I get amuch better workout at the gym. The Wii Fit is a great fill in workout when I don't make it to the gym.


----------



## Jen

I just wanted to stop in, I'm going to Chicago tomorrow and then down to Florida, so I probably won't be back on the boards until next week sometime.  That might be my longest haitus since my honeymoon last year.....
Anyway, wish me luck - it's going to be interesting with my chain smoking brother around.  And since he has zero tact or compassion for others - it's going to end up as a fight when I don't want to sit with him blowing smoke in my face.  I should be looking forward to it - I haven't seen my brother since my wedding, and before that I think was at my sister's funeral almost two years ago.  But since I'm already bracing for a fight........
ANYWAY!  I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good luck, Jen.  I know it's going to be a tough time for you.  Concentrate on saying goodbye to your grandfather.  That's what you're there for.

I'm in Florida so I'm close enough to send you good thoughts.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Good luck Jen. I wouldn't worry about picking a fight with your brother. If he blows smoke on you or in your direction, walk away. If he asks why tell him that you would love to talk to him but you don't appreciate his disrepecting your decision not to smoke by blowing smoke at you.


----------



## geoffthomas

Godspeed Jen.
I am afraid I cannot think of anything polite to recommend.
So I shall say nothing else.


----------



## Neo

Be strong Jen!!!! And when you are near explosion, just remember that there are some levels you just refuse to scoop down to


----------



## Jen

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Neo

Chris, it's been a while since we heard from you: how are you faring? Please let us know is all is ok on your front!

Hugs


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Neo

Yaaaayyyyyy for you Chris! I'm so glad to know all is well with you and that you are hanging in there  ! I'm sure your GS is great motivation, but still, you are the one doing the work, so there  !

I'm sure thinking of Jen too, and hope she's ok - and that her Mum and brother will surprise her and be supportive...


----------



## drenee

Wonderful news, Chris.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

(((hugs))) chris.


----------



## 908tracy

Jen,

(((hugs))) to you and sending you stay strong vibes. If that bro of yours isn't supportive, I hope you eat garlic and onions and blow some breath right back at him!!! lol

Chris,

Way to go! I understand the triggers, and how important it is to keep a safe distance from them. We are thinking of you and wishing you every success!

Neo,

Sounds like you just may have it licked! Awesomeness!!!!!

Deb, Geoffthomas, Gertie & Leslie,

Hope you all have a fabulous weekend!!

(((HUGS))) to all and make it a great weekend.


----------



## Jen

Hey everyone!
Thanks so much for the support, it means a lot that you were all thinking of me!  
You know what, they did surprise me.  They were both incredibly supportive and if I had to put up with the smoke it was because I said I didn't mind.  
Have you ever seen that episode of Friends - where the two women at Rachel's office smoke, and would make big decisions while out on smoke breaks - so she pretends she smokes so she can go outside with them?  It felt sort of like that - they would go out for breaks (like I normally would have) and I felt kinda left out!  And I found that it didn't really bother me to be around it anyway.  It smelled bad actually, so it wasn't even tempting.  Mostly I was just happy that I wasn't doing it anymore - you really don't realize how gross it is when you're doing it!  The week actually ended up making me feel stronger.  
The only time I was even halfway tempted was when my dad started a fight with me (LONG story) and I had had a bit much to drink.  But even then, it was really only in theory.    
I'm SO happy this past week is over.  I had a presentation thursday night, got 4 hours of sleep - woke up, flew to Chicago, went to a convention ALL day, then a 2 hour cocktail party, then out to dinner with regional managers, then out downtown to bars....another 4 hours of sleep, up to fly to FL - deal with my nutcase family and Grandpa's memorial........I've never been so happy to be home!  
Except for that I picked up some kind of bug on one of the flights, or somewhere - I'm getting sick!  BOO!!  
But I missed you guys, thanks for the support!!!!!  You are the best!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Glad you made it through okay (sort of   ), Jen.  Nice to see your Mom and brother were supportive.  

Yesterday was a very bad day for me. Even six years later, when things get overly stressful with no signs of abating, I can just visualize myself running to the gas station to pick up a pack.  Head buzz.  Didn't do it, of course.  The stress went straight to my head, shoulders and neck.  Had PT today and it helped a little bit.  At least the (mental) craving is gone.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Jen - I'm so glad you made it through your tough week. BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!
> 
> Gertie - I'm sorry you had a very bad day. Lots of HUGS for you!!!!! Isn't it amazing what a hold cigarettes have on us even years later. Good for you for making it through another day. Maybe instead of PT you need to find Kyle/Theo (or a suitable substitute) and see about a massage to work those kinks out of your head, shoulders and neck.


Chris, you are so bad. 

How about Kyle/Theo on a tropical island


----------



## 908tracy

Jen,
I am sorry you are sick.  Get some chicken soup and curl up with your kindle and get some rest. I am glad your family was more respectful towards you this time.

Gertie,
It amazes me at how long those dreadful urges stay with you. Like Geoffthomas says, we will always be smokers who don't smoke. I am glad you didn't give in and go to that corner gas station! 

Chris,
Thinking of you too and hoping you are enjoying that adorable grandbaby to bits! Kudos to you for getting back on the quit wagon once again!

Neo,
Thinking of you as well girl! (((hugs)))


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Chris, you are so bad.
> 
> How about Kyle/Theo on a tropical island


Holy moly, you are outdoing me in the picture finding department!


----------



## geoffthomas

Well Leslie it takes a lot of motivation to quit smoking, you see.

I am still stuck on the Megan Fox pics over in Gertie's Catherine and the Captain thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Holy moly, you are outdoing me in the picture finding department!


There are some that I don't dare post. 



geoffthomas said:


> Well Leslie it takes a lot of motivation to quit smoking, you see.
> 
> I am still stuck on the Megan Fox pics over in Gertie's Catherine and the Captain thread.


Some I don't dare post of Catherine/Megan, either.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> There are some that I don't dare post.


You know my email...


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie,
Yeah, what Leslie said.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You guys are sick.  But I love ya'

Anybody know who this guy is? I was searching for an image for my new hero and he's it.










See what you started, Leslie?


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You guys are sick.  But I love ya'
> 
> Anybody know who this guy is? I was searching for an image for my new hero and he's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what you started, Leslie?


Maybe we need a hot guys thread. We could merge it with Hugh, Hugh, Hugh....

L


----------



## Leslie

That guy is really really hot...still love Paul Francis, too...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Maybe we need a hot guys thread. We could merge it with Hugh, Hugh, Hugh....
> 
> L


Sounds good to me.



Leslie said:


> That guy is really really hot...still love Paul Francis, too...


I thought we decided he was Ranger.


----------



## 908tracy

hahahahaa! You all are killing me here. You guys are GREAT!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, the pics are great.
But how are we doing on not smoking?
Is everyone still smoke free?
Anyone backslide and need a hug?
Anyone new quit yet (gentle hint)?


----------



## 908tracy

Ok Geoffthomas, I got that gentle hint, and hugs for thinking of me and my health!  Part of me is scared to death to post when I will be out of my "supply" for fear that I will fail and discourage others who are doing awesome. (it is CLOSE though!) The other part of me says, don't be silly, that's why we are all here for each other. Soon my friend, SOON! Another gentle hint...probably this weekend is when I will run out.  (let the hell begin) 

P.S.- I dont know if you've seen my questions on the iTouch here, but that is my attempt at "keeping my hands busy" during my quit!!!!


----------



## Jen

Tracy, if you try and fail - at least you tried.  Like these guys have said, lots of people try and fail - it's practice for your final time!  Don't worry about discouraging us!  We're here to support you.  
YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!  

Love the pictures ladies, keep 'em coming!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## 908tracy

Thank you Jen and Chris! LOL @ guyliner!!!

I have just now and I am sure will continue to revisit the early parts of this thread as I start my own journey. Having done this before, I know how hard it is and what to expect, but it sure feels good reading through all of your stories and struggles. Let's one know for sure that she will NOT be alone! My DBF (who smokes more than me) will be quitting (or attempting to) right along with me. He is a Master Auto Body Tech who works with some of the worst chemicals, and dust and I am so worried about his lungs for the work end of it, so his quitting is very important to me. I listened to his breathing the other night as he slept and thought, Dear Lord please give me the strength to quit smoking so that HE will be successful in his attempt as well. 

I am tired of putting it off, but scared to death as well. I am sure you can all relate right?


----------



## Jen

Tracy, I won't lie to you - it's probably the hardest thing I've ever done.  It's 4 months later (yesterday was my 4 month anniversary) and I still struggle.  BUT - only sometimes.  99% of the time I don't even think about it anymore.  After 4 months!!  It's so worth it, I promise!  It's really empowering, and my confidence has greatly improved because I did it, so I know I can do anything.  
Sounds kinda dumb, but it's true   !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Please know that we will never criticize you Tracy.
We want only what is best for you and you are the only one that can decide that.
If you try, we will cheer you on.
If you start again, we will hug you and offer you support.
And we will all get up in the morning and try for another day.
Jen - keep it going.

I wanted you all to know that I appreciate your needing motivation.
so I am providing a pic of Matt Damon (a little less bad-boy than some of the pics). Not often seen this way.









and any pic of Megan Fox will do:









Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Ok, the pics are great.
> But how are we doing on not smoking?
> Is everyone still smoke free?
> Anyone backslide and need a hug?
> Anyone new quit yet (gentle hint)?


Smoke free here!! Cravings are still bad, but my hands are trained not to reach for one.



908tracy said:


> Ok Geoffthomas, I got that gentle hint, and hugs for thinking of me and my health! Part of me is scared to death to post when I will be out of my "supply" for fear that I will fail and discourage others who are doing awesome. (it is CLOSE though!) The other part of me says, don't be silly, that's why we are all here for each other. Soon my friend, SOON! Another gentle hint...probably this weekend is when I will run out.  (let the hell begin)
> 
> P.S.- I dont know if you've seen my questions on the iTouch here, but that is my attempt at "keeping my hands busy" during my quit!!!!


You know we won't jump on you if you backslide ... never say fail ... because it's an ongoing process.

Practice saying, "Hi, my name is Tracy, and I'm a smoker." The first step is always to admit the problem.

Don't fight being a smoker. You are one. We all are. As Geoff says, just don't reach for the next one. That's really all it takes to be a Smoker who doesn't smoke anymore.

I know it's not that simple, but I'm sitting here wanting that first hit, that first bite of smoke in my throat. I just refuse to do it, no matter how much I want it.



crebel said:


> BTW, Gertie I didn't have any picture messages in my inbox this morning. What's up with that?


Those are my private stock (hee-hee)



> Paul Francis is good looking, but IMHO Ranger would NEVER wear guyliner


He would if he's in commando mode. 



908tracy said:


> I have just now and I am sure will continue to revisit the early parts of this thread as I start my own journey. Having done this before, I know how hard it is and what to expect, but it sure feels good reading through all of your stories and struggles. Let's one know for sure that she will NOT be alone! My DBF (who smokes more than me) will be quitting (or attempting to) right along with me. He is a Master Auto Body Tech who works with some of the worst chemicals, and dust and I am so worried about his lungs for the work end of it, so his quitting is very important to me. I listened to his breathing the other night as he slept and thought, Dear Lord please give me the strength to quit smoking so that HE will be successful in his attempt as well.
> 
> I am tired of putting it off, but scared to death as well. I am sure you can all relate right?


Of course you're scared. Probably more so because you know what to expect. Real courage is knowing what you're facing, being scared, and doing it anyway. We're here when you're ready to take the plunge.

And don't forget, I'm saving my best stupid smoking story for when you quit.



Jen said:


> Tracy, I won't lie to you - it's probably the hardest thing I've ever done. It's 4 months later (yesterday was my 4 month anniversary) and I still struggle. BUT - only sometimes. 99% of the time I don't even think about it anymore. After 4 months!! It's so worth it, I promise! It's really empowering, and my confidence has greatly improved because I did it, so I know I can do anything.
> Sounds kinda dumb, but it's true  !!


It's not dumb. It's definitely true. Think of all the really dumb things you did related to smoking. I started wearing thigh stockings so I could tuck a cigarette and a lighter into the top. Then I could pretend to go to the ladies room and sneak out the door for a quick smoke.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Please know that we will never criticize you Tracy.
> We want only what is best for you and you are the only one that can decide that.
> If you try, we will cheer you on.
> If you start again, we will hug you and offer you support.
> And we will all get up in the morning and try for another day.
> Jen - keep it going.
> 
> I wanted you all to know that I appreciate your needing motivation.
> so I am providing a pic of Matt Damon (a little less bad-boy than some of the pics). Not often seen this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and any pic of Megan Fox will do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin.....


What a guy! (you, not Matt Damon)


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## 908tracy

You ALL are just the greatest bunch of people that I have had the pleasure of getting to know online! Your words inspire me, bring tears to my eyes, lift me up, and make me laugh out loud at times too! I am truly honored to be in such great company.


LMAO @ Chris' comment about hubby's only thing he misses about her smoking! I swear I was going to address the issue of how in the heck Gertie retreived that cig and lighter once outside. Woooooo Hoooooo!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Okay, pretending to go to the ladies room and sneaking out might be dumb, but not the tucking cig and lighter into a thigh high - DH says that trick is the only thing he misses about my smoking


You could always substitute lollipops. 



908tracy said:


> LMAO @ Chris' comment about hubby's only thing he misses about her smoking! I swear I was going to address the issue of how in the heck Gertie retreived that cig and lighter once outside. Woooooo Hoooooo!


How do you think I met guys?


----------



## 908tracy

How do you think I met guys?

[/quote]

^^^Wooooo Hoooooo, you GO girl!!! lol  ^^^


----------



## 908tracy

Ok everyone, it seems that our (mine and DBF's) quit date is going to be on Monday!!!! I am nervous as all get out at the thought, but I NEED to do this.

I am not entirely sure how it's going to go for me, I might not be posting much at first, and then again, I might be posting like a beast trying to get through the nervousness. Just trying to be honest here! I am not entirely sure if "hearing about it, speaking about it" will be the way for me or not. At least initially. So please bear with me. I <3 you all and will keep you posted as I can!

Make it a great weekend!~


----------



## Sandpiper

There was a guy . . . he was the only one for me.  Has been gone far from my area for 15 years.  But he was "it".  But ya never know, he could surprise me and coming riding up on his red bike.  Or the phone could ring.  Not impossible.  Until Tuesday morning that I knew.  I googled him.  Nothing had ever popped up before.  Obit.  Died on Dec. 26, 2009 of smoking / lung cancer.  It was like a punch in the stomach.  My youth was yanked.  He was an important part of my younger years.  When my time comes, I am now ready to go.  I want to see him again.  He know what it's like on "the other side".  He shouldn't as yet.  Way too soon.


----------



## Leslie

This is my Friday guy for this week. I thought I'd share to give you all moral support. Tracy, I'm thinking about you and sending big hugs, along with the big hugs I send everyone else every day.


----------



## Jen

YAY Tracy!!  Good luck!!  We'll be here if you need us, and we'll be thinking about you whether you come posting or not.  My advice is to read all you can sunday night about how horrible smoking is, read all of the tips posted here - psych yourself up!  The first day is the hardest, by far.  Once you make it past that, just keep thinking about how you went through that horrible day 1 and you don't want to do it again.  Every day gets better - I promise!!!  
And I'm excited, 'cause now we get Gertie's stupidest smoking story!
(Yes, I know stupidest isn't a word, but I really like it and strongly believe it should be  )

I'm excited for you, and will be thinking about you and sending strong thoughts!!


----------



## 908tracy

Thank you so much!!!
Jen,
I will be taking your advice. That is exactly how I have to look at the initial first days and the hell that they are! I really hate that "withdrawal fog" that happens. OMG it's awful! What you said in an earlier post was not dumb at all. It really does empower you to beat a bad habit with such a strong addiction...and you my friend have done it! Congrats to you on reaching 4 months. I am so proud of you!!! =)

Oh, I cannot wait for Gerties' Stupidest Smoking Story myself, and I am sorry to have made you all wait so long for it. 

(((hugs))) back Leslie! Thanks for your support....love it!

Sandpiper,
I am sorry for your loss. PM sent. =(

Geoffthomas,
Thank you for the offer of never critisizing. That means more to me than you know!

Gertie,

I am hoping not to "back slide". You are right, it isn't a failure if it is something ongoing. Better give me a few days before shring you stupidest smoking story, after all, I have to EARN it!!! 

Chris,
Thinking of you and hoping you are doing well g/f!
Deb,
(((hugs))) to you and hope you are well!!! I am going to need to hear from ya, so pop in to this thread when you can okay?


----------



## Neo

Yaaaayyyyyy for you Tracy!!!!!! I am soooo proud of you: deciding to quit is the first and most important step, IMO, and certainly the hardest in a way, as you need to convince yourself that you really want to put yourself through this misery for your own greater good! Kudos to you, seriously!

Also, I wouldn't think overly much about it anymore, at this point. You've made your decision, you've decided on the timing, that's it. Don't over think it, you would just be making it so much harder on yourself by torturing yourself about it for the whole week-end!!!! just enjoy your last "normal" week-end, don't over smoke to compensate in advance  , and let it come as it comes on Monday!

As Jen said: we are here for you, always, whether you want to or not! Post, don't post, quit, don't quit, our thoughts and positive vibes are being sent your way regardless! 

One thing I already wrote way back when but I believe really worked for me when I started quitting (or when I quit? Not sure how to say that...), was that I allowed myself to slip: I figured, if I really needed one every once in a while during this process and slipped, so be it. It wouldn't mean I had failed at quitting, just that I slipped (like one does on a diet or any other life changing change, after all, right?). I think that just because I mentally thought that, I actually never did slip (so far - will tell you at the end of my life if that held true  !).

So, be strong (we know you are, and you know that too: after all, you already did it once before, so you can again, right  ?), enjoy your week-end, don't over think it, and give us a hollow whenever you need  !!!!

Jen, I'm soooo happy for you that your Mom and brother surprised you in the end with their attitude!!!! My thoughts were definitely with you last week-end and I was truly relieved reading you! And "yaaaaaaay" on your 4 months, too cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I truly think you are over the worst now - at least it was like this for me, entered a whole new phase since (ok, it's only been 3 weeks since I passed that bar, but still  !). I didn't even miss the cigarette while dieting, and I really thought that one would be a killer!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nope, in the end, the hardest was just the hunger and missing food, not the ciggies    !

Chris, still thinking of you and sending you loads of positive vibes, hang in there!!! The hardest is past, as you know  . How's your adorable GS?

Deb, all well on your side? We haven't heard from you here in a while... But my thoughts are with you.

Geoff, thank you as ever for always being there with us and lending us your support, it means loads!

Leslie, aawww, what can I say? The week-end guy is absolutely GORGEOUS and is sooo helpfull in keeping minds focused on other things, you have no idea, thank you thank you thank you  ! Please do keep them coming!!!!! 

Gertie, can I be on your pm list too for special pics  ? And thank you for all the tips on the special K diet: I am done with my 2 weeks horror - lost "only" 8 pounds instead of the 11 I wished, but couldn't face a 3rd week of it... So this week I'm consolidating, i.e. eating normally, just watching quantities (i.e. actually stopping to eat when I am full instead of mindlessly continuing stuffing myself until the plate is empty), and will jump on the Special K diet in a week or so to get rid of the last few pounds. Sigh, this is hard work!!!!! But I do want to be back to normal by end of May, when I get my tatt done  

Hugs everyone, and have a fantastic week-end!!!!!!!!


ETA: Tracy, one thing that also helped me when I quit: sunflower seeds! They are hard work to get at, keep your hands and mind busy, and you still have that hand to mouth movement without stuffing yourself with things you shouldn't be having ... Hope this helps!

Hugs again


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good one, *Leslie*. Does he have a name?

*Jen*, I would be the last one to say "stupidest" isn't a word, because I may be the stupidest smoker on record ... at least the KB record.  I'll post my final stupid smoking story when Tracy feels up to coming back to us.

*Tracy*, concentrate on this being what you *want*. It doesn't matter how many "died from smoking" stories you read. We never think it can happen to us. It's something you have to *want* to do. If you can get to that point, that's 75% of the battle.

*Neo*, that's good advice about giving yourself permission to slip. It means you can let go of a lot of the stress of not smoking.


----------



## 908tracy

((((NEO!)))))

Oh my goodness, it's good to see you my friend! Your words of encouragement mean a lot ot me. I will not overthink things, I will not overthink things.....(you seem to know me so well! lol) I am so guilty of that. You are right, the dates been set, just let it happen. That made me feel better! 

Eight pounds is awesome gf!!!!!! You go! I may be needing you for inspiration on weight loss as well, if I start to gain again post-quit. =) What an inspiration you are!

Can't wait to see that tatt!

I will definitely be picking up those sunflower seeds. Great idea! (that, and I have my eye on an iTouch as well) 

(((hugs hugs hugs)))


----------



## Jen

Neo - 8 POUNDS?!  That is fabulous!!  
Think about this - 4 sticks of butter is 1 pound...you lost 8.  Be proud of that!  That's a lot of butter   !!  Shoot, I'd be happy with 5 at this point.....but I'm not very good at dieting.  I don't have great willpower - which makes it even more amazing that I actually quit smoking!


----------



## 908tracy

Jen said:


> Neo - 8 POUNDS?! That is fabulous!!
> Think about this - 4 sticks of butter is 1 pound...you lost 8. Be proud of that! That's a lot of butter  !! Shoot, I'd be happy with 5 at this point.....but I'm not very good at dieting.* I don't have great willpower - which makes it even more amazing that I actually quit smoking*!


Jen,

Yes it does!!! What an accomplishment. (and an inspiration for me as well!)


----------



## 908tracy

I thought I'd share a couple of pics of one of my Major Inspirations with you all. (hope it works!)
Please meet Miss Madison, my almost 20 month old daughter!










^^^This was her last August^^^^

And here's another of her just this Easter!










My little honey bunny!!!


----------



## Andra

What an inspiration Tracy!  She will definitely help with the "I want to quit" mindset.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

She's absolutely adorable, Tracey.  When you're feeling stressed or irritable, just give her big smoochies.  Guaranteed cure.


----------



## Neo

Thank you both Tracy and Jen, you guys are super nice  ! I still hope to loose the 3 pounds I have to, but have decided that if it takes a month to do so, it's ok - at least I now fit in my clothes again without totally exploding in them, which is a real relief, AND was really the bottom line motivation for me  . I really only had those following 2 choices, as I like my clothes not tight but "adjusted": 1) buy an entire new wardrobe or 2) loose the weight, so that made it quite simple, as I really can't afford a whole new wardrobe ...

Tracy, your daughter is the cutest, love the bunny ears!!!!! What a motivation!!!!!!! Oh and I'm right there with you on the iTouch idea: you are going to be going through a tough time, and any "reward" or instant gratification is not only highly recommended, but well deserved and a NECESSITY! So go for it  ! I also think you need that Oberon ToL cover, soon  ... Remember all the $$$ you are saving by not buying cigarettes need to be invested and spent somehow anyway, right  ?

Jen, you already lost some weight since you quit smoking, that's why you are not having the willpower now, lol!!!! Girl, YOU QUIT SMOKING!!!!!! You have the willpower to do ANYTHING YOU WANT!!!!!!!!! Remember that, seriously!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But why do it if it's not a necessity or really needed ? And thank you soooo much for the butter analogy: I hadn't thought of it that way but you made my day


----------



## 908tracy

Andra, Gertie, & Neo,

Thank you so much! Miss Madison thanks you too!!!~


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Good one, *Leslie*. Does he have a name?


Cesar. He's studying to be a veterinarian. I knew I liked men who like animals...  










L


----------



## Jen

Awwww, Madison is ADORABLE!!!  She is great motivation!  
I named my cat Madison - Maddie for short - my mom was SO mad at me because she thought that would be the cutest little girl name and I wasted it on my cat.  Well, turns out I married a Matt, who would refuse to have a Maddie.....
But your daughter is slightly cuter than my cat   !!  I want to squeeze her in those bunny ears!  

Hmmm, maybe I can take my Maddie to Cesar....eh Leslie   ?!


----------



## Leslie

Jen said:


> Hmmm, maybe I can take my Maddie to Cesar....eh Leslie  ?!


If I had a vet who looked like Cesar, I'd have a dozen cats and a half-dozen dogs and they would all get _very_ regular checkups!


----------



## 908tracy

Jen said:


> Awwww, Madison is ADORABLE!!! She is great motivation!
> I named my cat Madison - Maddie for short - my mom was SO mad at me because she thought that would be the cutest little girl name and I wasted it on my cat. Well, turns out I married a Matt, who would refuse to have a Maddie.....
> But your daughter is slightly cuter than my cat  !! I want to squeeze her in those bunny ears!
> 
> Hmmm, maybe I can take my Maddie to Cesar....eh Leslie  ?!


Thank you Jen! I had my first two dd's of my marriage and right after my middle dd was born and named (named by older dd who was 4 at the time) I heard the name Madison and loved it instantly! I told my then hubby about it and well, he got the big V (lol) so I didn't think I'd ever get the chance to name a daughter Madison. Great choice of a name Jen! =)



Leslie said:


> If I had a vet who looked like Cesar, I'd have a dozen cats and a half-dozen dogs and they would all get _very_ regular checkups!


LOLOLOL Leslie!!!!!


----------



## Leslie

I found a video of Cesar, listening to his iPod and drinking coffee.     If anyone would like a link, PM me.

L


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## 908tracy

Chris,

Oh my goodness, I just love that picture! We both go ga-ga for babies in bunny ears. =) Way too cute! Miss Madison thanks you bunches.


----------



## Jen

Thinking about you tonight Tracy.....GOOD LUCK TOMORROW!!  You CAN do it!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tracy,
We are on your side regardless of how you do.
So just do it for yourself.

We are here for you.


----------



## 908tracy

(((hugs))) to Jen & Geoffthomas for the positive thoughts for me. I've had a nice weekend and tried not to let the nerves get the best of me, but it has definitely been on my mind all weekend! (especially today) 

The plan is in motion....it's up to me and I will certainly do my best! I have my exercise dvd's ready to go and bottles of water to sip so I don't over compensate by eating. Patches are all set out to grab in the am. I've looked up quit sites today online as suggested. Forgot the darn sunflower seeds though. (great idea too!)

I keep looking at Miss Madison thinking, "I've got to do this, I've got to do this!" So by the grace of God, and with the help of all of my friends here.....I WILL!!!!!!~


----------



## Annalog

Thank you Chris for starting this very inspirational thread. I also want to thank the other people who have posted to this thread; Jen, Neo, Geoffrey, Gertie, GeoffThomas, Deb, Leslie, Brendan, Betsy, Tracy, ....  To all the smokers who are not smoking today and to all the smokers who are trying not to smoke today, I am impressed!

Good luck for tomorrow Tracy! Madison is adorable! What an inspiration she is! You can do it!

Fortunately, I am not a smoker and have never been a smoker. While both my parents smoked when I was young, they had both stopped smoking by the time I was a teenager in the sixties. It was easy to quit for one parent but very difficult for the other. In addition, by the time I was in high school I knew I had an addictive personality and that I needed to choose my addictions carefully. Fortunately I was already addicted to reading.  

Since I am not a smoker, I originally had not looked at this thread as I did not know any good advice or tips. I do not know what cause me to check out this thread but I think it was a reference on either the Bump or Thump threads. I started reading it about a week ago using the Basic Web browser with images turned OFF on my K2. By the time I got to the end of page 3 (KB pages not K2 pages ), I decided to become serious (again) about improving my health.

Unfortunately, due to a sedentary job, the convenience of fast food, fondness for McD breakfast burritos, lack of exercise, etc., I am now obese. However this is the first year where I have not been below 200 lb; I weighed 210 lb. when I started reading this thread. (Since I am only 5'4'', I would need to lose more than 80 pounds to reach an ideal weight.) Partly due to this thread, I decided to quit eating McD breakfast burritos (fattening contents in a tortilla tube instead of tobacco in a paper tube ), to make better food choices, and to seriously work on exercising and losing weight. I also decided to not look at the photos in this thread until I had made some significant progress.   

Today I decided that I had made enough progress to look at the photos on this thread.  I have not eaten 14 breakfast burritos that I would have eaten this week. Instead of those 5000 calories for breakfast (total - not each  ), I have had oatmeal with raisins or scrambled eggs with salsa instead. While I do love comfort food, I am fortunate that I also enjoy eating healthier food.  I have been making much better choices for lunch this week; I was already making good choices for dinner most of the time. I have exercised more than usual. The scale is lower (205) than it has been in months.

Thank you all for inspiring me to make the commitment to work on exchanging my bad habits for better ones. Much of the advice here is helpful for me, especially about the exercise DVDs and sunflower seeds. (Not the suggestions about lollipops or chocolate of course!  )

This is not an attempt to hijack this thread; instead I just wanted to let you know how what each of you has decided to do for yourselves has helped me decide to try again to become fitter and lose weight.


----------



## 908tracy

Annalog,

First of all I am THRILLED to read your post! YAY for you for making a positive change in your life that will directly affect your health. (that's what we are all doing here, right?) Kudos to you for having the courage to not only admit to your issue, but doing what needs to be done. I am inspired by your story and will look forward to hearing from you regularly.    I will be joining you on the exercising as well. LIFE CHANGES...whether it be smoking cessation, dieting, exercising, it is a life change and they are not always easy, but

WE CAN DO IT!!!!!~


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## 908tracy

Oh those pictures!!!! Gotta LOVE those!


----------



## 908tracy

Alrighty everyone, I am off for the night. I will see you all tomorrow. Thank you for being so wonderful!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> Alrighty everyone, I am off for the night. I will see you all tomorrow. Thank you for being so wonderful!!!


Sorry I missed you today, *Tracey*, but you know I'm with you as we all are.

*Annalog*, I am so glad you posted. If we have been able to inspire and help you, we can all indulge in a happy dance. It sounds like you've made a great start toward becoming an overeater who no longer overeats. Is there a better word than "overeater?"

I was thinking the other day that this thread can be just what you suggested, a way to help all of us to live healthier. You know that old saying, "If I had known I was going to live this long, I would have taken better care of myself."

Well, I know I don't take care of myself. Just because I'm a smoker who doesn't, doesn't mean that I'm home free. I keep forgetting to take Actonel for osteoporosis, I keep forgetting to take Omega 3 to lower cholesterol, I keep forgetting to take calcium and I don't floss even if I remember (does anybody floss?). And I know I have to start exercising. I don't even have the excuse that it's too strenuous or I don't have the time or whatever, because I'm only allowed to do sitting or lying down exercises. Should be easy, right?

In other words, I'm bad and I need to do lots better. So, *Annalog*, if you post here about your weight loss, I just might be inspired to start taking better care of myself.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Way to go Annalog! It sounds like you are off to a great start. Keep on chugging away. I find that slow and steady works better then speedy when it comes to weight lose. A gradual change in eating patterns reduces the cravings and helps you develop a healthy eating pattern you can maintain. When you get the urge for the fast food (and we all do) go to their web site and check out the nutritional information. The exercise that comes from running away from your computer out of pure fright will help you and you will remember why you are not eating that stuff.

(hugs)

Keep up the good work everyone.

Good luck Tracey! Tomorrow might suck but everyday after is going to be better.


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> Did you find further inspiration in finally looking at the pictures? Isn't Theo particularly inspirational?   I am sure you will make even better progress now that you have looked at the pictures.


Theo IS inspirational (and so are Hugh and Paul) but I am really loving Cesar this week. Here's a Sunday night treat to inspire everyone for Monday....Tracey, Annalog, Chris...ME...to get up and face another busy week!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


>


Oh my.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Theo IS inspirational (and so are Hugh and Paul) but I am really loving Cesar this week. Here's a Sunday night treat to inspire everyone for Monday....Tracey, Annalog, Chris...ME...to get up and face another busy week!


I'll join you in the Calvin Klein Cesar love. He could possibly be my new poster boy, but I'm reserving judgment until you post LOTS more photos of LOTS more guys.


----------



## geoffthomas

Annalog,
I have said elsewhere that I feel that we are virtual family.
And family is there for each other.
Whatever the need.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Annalog

I did not reply earlier as I have started using my Wii again. I had stopped using it last year during a very stressful time. This thread has reminded me that the Wii is a good way to get a bit more exercise in the evening while winding down and relaxing at the same time. 



908tracy said:


> LIFE CHANGES...whether it be smoking cessation, dieting, exercising, it is a life change and they are not always easy, but
> WE CAN DO IT!!!!!~


Thanks Tracy - I agree that life changes are not always easy but WE CAN DO IT!



crebel said:


> Did you find further inspiration in finally looking at the pictures? Isn't Theo particularly inspirational?   I am sure you will make even better progress now that you have looked at the pictures.


I found all of the pictures inspirational.  However, the ones I found most inspirational are the ones of the grandchildren and children. My granddaughters are one of the reasons I need to become healthier. I want to be a great-grandmother many years from now. (Those other inspirational pictures, I am probably old enough to be their mom, at least for those younger than 36!   )



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> ... I was thinking the other day that this thread can be just what you suggested, a way to help all of us to live healthier. You know that old saying, "If I had known I was going to live this long, I would have taken better care of myself." ... So, *Annalog*, if you post here about your weight loss, I just might be inspired to start taking better care of myself.


That old saying is so true! My current weight problems are probably more due to "underexercising" and "poor food choices" than overeating. My weight gain has been a relatively steady 2-3 pounds a year for the last 28 years. I also need to remember to take calcium, omega 3, floss, etc. I will post my progress in the hopes that both of us will be inspired to do what we can to take better care of ourselves.



ProfCrash said:


> Way to go Annalog! It sounds like you are off to a great start. Keep on chugging away. I find that slow and steady works better then speedy when it comes to weight lose. A gradual change in eating patterns reduces the cravings and helps you develop a healthy eating pattern you can maintain. When you get the urge for the fast food (and we all do) go to their web site and check out the nutritional information. The exercise that comes from running away from your computer out of pure fright will help you and you will remember why you are not eating that stuff.


Thanks! I will definitely follow the slow and steady path. I am fortunate that I have not followed the crash diet/yo-yo weight loss/gain path and I will not start that now. I am focusing on making better choices for a life style change to improve my fitness, health, and weight. I am also focusing on fitness first.



Leslie said:


> Theo IS inspirational (and so are Hugh and Paul) but I am really loving Cesar this week. Here's a Sunday night treat to inspire everyone for Monday....Tracey, Annalog, Chris...ME...to get up and face another busy week!


Thanks Leslie! Definitely inspirational and definitely about the same age as my daughter!



geoffthomas said:


> Annalog,
> I have said elsewhere that I feel that we are virtual family.
> And family is there for each other.
> Whatever the need.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Thanks!


----------



## 908tracy

Gooooooood Monday morning everyone!!! 

Leslie,
Thanks for the Monday morning inspirational pic!  You Rock!

Gertie,
We love you....have you taken your Actonel, Omega3's, calcium, and remembered to floss??  Please do!

ProfCrash,
Thank you for the well wishes. I will take all the positive thoughts and prayers I can get! I will remember that each day will


Spoiler



suck


 a little bit less than the day before. 

Annalog,
Wishing you success in another day of making healthier choices. WE CAN DO IT!!!~

Chris,
Keep on keeping on, you are doing fabulous gf!

Jen, Neo, Geoffthomas,

I woke up with a renewed sense of "I CAN DO THIS". So far, so good. I would have smoked about 5 or 6 cigs so far this morning and I am already proud to say that I HAVE NOT!!!!!  Woooo Hoooo! Poor DBF got to work and called me at 7 am...I answered and he said, "Is Bo there?" (his name) We laughed so hard together! That's his cute way of telling me he's in a withdrawal fog. I encouraged him to just hang in there and RESIST and it will get easier. Each of us have our own way of doing this. DBF threw away what he had left before going to bed last night. I on the other hand tucked away what I had left. It helps to know they are there at this point but I don't want to touch them. (I think the panic would set in and drive me nuts if I knew there were none) 
(((hugs to all)))


----------



## Leslie

Good job, Tracy, good job!

Remember, one day at a time (or one minute at a time)...and

every journey begins with a single step...and

you can eat an elephant one bite at a time...and...

oh, forget the stupid platitudes. Here's Cesar, cheering you on! LOL


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> Excellent inspiration to start the week, Leslie, thank you very much!!! I don't care if he is young enough to be my son. Wasn't their advertising slogan "Nothing comes between me and my Calvin Kleins."? Cesar has great Calvin Kleins


I look at it this way, Chris. If he was your/my/our son, it wouldn't be acceptable to drool over him. Much better to be a picture on the Internet that we can have all sorts of fantasies about...Calvin Kleins or not. LOL



> Tracy, your day sounds like it is off to a terrific start, YOU ARE DOING GREAT!!!!!!!!! When you have a big craving, use your mouth to kiss-kiss Miss Madison instead.


It is also acceptable to kiss your computer screen...


----------



## Annalog

Tracy, your post this morning got me to eat shredded wheat and raisins this morning before driving to work instead of picking up breakfast at McD on the way. (I made two mistakes last night: I played a new Wii game after exercising and ended up playing instead of eating dinner. At least skipping dinner unintentionally is better than skipping breakfast.  After posting here last night I checked my work e-mail and ended up working until 4 am. I changed my alarm time so that I could get 3 hours of sleep. I will be a bit late in to work, which is OK, but I am eating breakfast at home which is wonderful! )

Leslie, the reason breakfast is wonderful is that I am eating it at the computer while posting this message. Breakfast is definitely tastier while looking as Cesar! Also, the son comments are my fault; I was feeling especially old last night. However, my adrenaline is working this morning and I feel much better!

Chris, thanks again!

Gertie, I plan on buying Omega3's and calcium today. Then I won't have the excuse that I don't have them. I don't have that excuse with the dental floss as DH flosses regularly; more than I do.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> That old saying is so true! My current weight problems are probably more due to "underexercising" and "poor food choices" than overeating. My weight gain has been a relatively steady 2-3 pounds a year for the last 28 years. I also need to remember to take calcium, omega 3, floss, etc. I will post my progress in the hopes that both of us will be inspired to do what we can to take better care of ourselves.


How's this. Hi, my name is Anna and I'm a recovering couch potato. 










You might want to try the Coromega omega 3. You can get a 90 day supply at Amazon for about the same price as a 30 day supply in the drug store.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> Gertie,
> We love you....have you taken your Actonel, Omega3's, calcium, and remembered to floss??  Please do!


I did remember to take Actonel this morning, which I probably wouldn't have if I hadn't posted about it here last night.

As soon as I read your post, I went straight to the kitchen and took a chocolate calcium chew and the Omega 3 that tastes like a creamsickle (I keep it in the fridge). Mighty tasty together. No flossing. Can't expect miracles overnight! 



> I woke up with a renewed sense of "I CAN DO THIS". So far, so good. I would have smoked about 5 or 6 cigs so far this morning and I am already proud to say that I HAVE NOT!!!!!  Woooo Hoooo! Poor DBF got to work and called me at 7 am...I answered and he said, "Is Bo there?" (his name) We laughed so hard together! That's his cute way of telling me he's in a withdrawal fog. I encouraged him to just hang in there and RESIST and it will get easier. Each of us have our own way of doing this. DBF threw away what he had left before going to bed last night. I on the other hand tucked away what I had left. It helps to know they are there at this point but I don't want to touch them. (I think the panic would set in and drive me nuts if I knew there were none)
> (((hugs to all)))


You're doing it!!! Every one that you don't pick up is another step along the path. It's all about the attitude ... and everything Leslie said.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Good job, Tracy, good job!
> 
> Remember, one day at a time (or one minute at a time)...and
> 
> every journey begins with a single step...and
> 
> you can eat an elephant one bite at a time...and...
> 
> oh, forget the stupid platitudes. Here's Cesar, cheering you on! LOL


Oh, my.


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oh, my.


Thank you Leslie AND Cesar! Oh my is right!!!!!!~
I am just pleased as punch to pop back in here and read all of these positives. WOW!!! 
Great job Annalog on your healthy breakfast and for picking up meds today....keep it up!!
Gertie, Yay to you for remembering to take all of your meds! (((hugs))) LOL @ can't expect miracles overnight.

I've been keeping BUSY today, as I knew I'd need to do. Vacuumed the whole downstairs and mopped the kitchen (16x27) floor. I am feeling good but cannot wait to hear from DBF at lunch and see how he's holding up. I even had a "test" already this morning and I am happy to say, I passed! =)


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> How's this. Hi, my name is Anna and I'm a recovering couch potato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to try the Coromega omega 3. You can get a 90 day supply at Amazon for about the same price as a 30 day supply in the drug store.


  Thanks Gertie! That picture is perfect! The phrase is perfect! I was thinking that couch potato was the appropriate term on my hour-long drive to work this morning. In the past I have had popcorn and an apple as dinner. 

Thanks for the suggestion. I will look into that. For today, I am stopping at Trader Joe's for lunch, supplements, and healthy snacks to have at my desk at work. I am lucky that there is one only a couple miles from the office. 

Hi, my name is Anna and I'm a recovering couch potato.

EDIT: I removed the word 'both' from the list of three.  Hi, my name is Anna and I'm not recovering from OCD. (Instead I plan to use my compulsive nature for being a recovering couch potato! )


----------



## geoffthomas

Tracy,
I am so proud of you for making it to the mid-day mark.
A good way to avoid putting on the pounds when you quit is to go for a quick walk around the block every time you feel the oncontrollable urge to light up.

Remember just don't smoke the next one.

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Neo

Good morning everyone!

Annalog, welcome to the life changing thread  ! We hope you like it here and continue sharing your progress or set backs (hopefully less of those!!!!!! But we know they happen and it's ok  ) with us. As you've seen we are all there for each other, and even get nice boys to support us  

Tracy, I am already soooooo proud of you girl!!!!!! You know today really IS the hardest and you are already halfway through, way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm doing the happy dance for you, just don't have any of those cool smileys and images Gertie has to share :: pout ::  

I think you should go ahead and order yourself the Oberon ToL, just as an encouragement  ...

Sorry I'm being short but at work and have to run - will try to check in  again later.

Let's ALL hang in there today, you are right: WE CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Thanks Gertie! That picture is perfect! The phrase is perfect! I was thinking that couch potato was the appropriate term on my hour-long drive to work this morning. In the past I have had popcorn and an apple as dinner.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. I will look into that. For today, I am stopping at Trader Joe's for both lunch, supplements, and healthy snacks to have at my desk at work. I am lucky that there is one only a couple miles from the office.
> 
> Hi, my name is Anna and I'm a recovering couch potato.


We'll be in recovery from couch potato-dom together. If I'm not driving somebody somewhere, I'm sitting at the computer.


----------



## Jen

Hi everyone!!  
TRACY - YAY!!  We're so proud of you!  Just picture every healthy, clean air breath you take clensing you - remember to take deep breaths when you have those cravings.  We're here for you - and you're so lucky to have someone to quit with.  My mom and I would call eachother just to scream and yell - it really helped!!  We're all sending positive thoughts your way!  

Welcome Anna!  I'm so glad you posted here, like everyone else has said it's all about making healthy choices.  Everyone here has made bad choices, our goal is to start making better choices.  Not smoking, not stopping at McD's - very similar, actually.  Plus, it's well known that people who quit smoking gain weight, so there is always room for talking about eating right and exercizing!  A lot of us are learning that!  I ordered a few things from Amazon last night on that front - I'm obsessed with Kundalini yoga, so I got a few more of those (I posted the fat free yoga DVD earlier), and I bit the bullet and ordered the Turbo Jam I've been eyeing for a couple of weeks.  I have no idea if I can even do it (bad knees), but it looks like fun - any exercize that be called FUN I'm willing to try!  I'll let you all know how it goes!  I'm also a recovering couch potato!!  

PS Gertie - I floss every day   !!  
Actually, I've had to re-train myself since I've had to start taking the thyroid medication every day.  It's really hard to remember to take a pill every morning when you're not used to it!  But since I crash if I don't take it, that's motivation!


----------



## Annalog

908tracy said:


> Thank you Leslie AND Cesar! Oh my is right!!!!!!~
> I am just pleased as punch to pop back in here and read all of these positives. WOW!!!
> Great job Annalog on your healthy breakfast and for picking up meds today....keep it up!!
> Gertie, Yay to you for remembering to take all of your meds! (((hugs))) LOL @ can't expect miracles overnight.
> 
> I've been keeping BUSY today, as I knew I'd need to do. Vacuumed the whole downstairs and mopped the kitchen (16x27) floor. I am feeling good but cannot wait to hear from DBF at lunch and see how he's holding up. I even had a "test" already this morning and I am happy to say, I passed! =)


Great job Tracy! WE CAN DO IT!!!

I made it to the office without stopping at McD; that is three breakfast burritos not eaten so far this week. I figured out that my breakfast at home was equivalent in calories to one breakfast burrito so that puts me already 580 calories ahead of where I would normally be. It also puts me more than $2 ahead as well. I figure that the money I save on eating breakfast at home will cover paying the extra for a healthier lunch. (I will plan on packing lunches after I make the breakfast at home a habit first. )

Hi, my name is Anna and I'm a recovering couch potato.

(Edited to correct calories.)


----------



## Annalog

Thanks Neo and everyone, the support here is wonderful!



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> We'll be in recovery from couch potato-dom together. If I'm not driving somebody somewhere, I'm sitting at the computer.





Jen said:


> I'm also a recovering couch potato!!


Hi, my name is Anna and I'm a recovering couch potato. I am in very good company!


----------



## geoffthomas

Anna,
You know how much we support each other here.
Keep up the good work - proud of you, I am.
Every time you want to eat something, try a glass of water instead.
Or my everpresent walk-around-the-block (good exercise).

Replacing "fast food" with healthy eats is the first step, even if it is more calories it is the best thing to do.
This will improve your cholesterol and blood sugar level and improve so much more.

Then perhaps portion control and exercise.
My doctor dings me constantly on upping the exercise.
It doesn't matter how much I already do, she wants me to increase it.
Her intent is 40 minutes of real high-aerobic heart-pounding exercise per day.
Gardening is great, but it does not get the heart beating and the sweat flowing, so she wants more from me.
And I am getting there.

You can do it.....if you want to.
I am proud of all of us.
We are improving ourselves.



Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Isn't this great?  We get to rank on ourselves and then everybody gives us hugs and kisses (and Cesar).  

Okay, my exercise for today is to practice keeping my shoulders back while I'm typing.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks Geoff!
I am already on my second glass of water. 

I also remembered to take a package out of the freezer for dinner tonight. Last year I started buying dinners for two at Simply Dinners, one of those places where the raw ingredients are prepped and ready for assembly into packages for cooking at home. This place focuses on mostly healthy food and because I do the packaging, I have been adjusting the recipies (less salt, brown rice instead of white, etc.). I usually buy 13 dinners for the month but I missed last month (and gained more than usual) .Since I commute 2 hours each day and DH cannot cook, these dinners have saved us from many a fast food dinner. Also, I found that if I add a vegetable at home, the dinner for two becomes two dinners for two. It certainly helps with the portion control. 

Exercise is the hardest for me. My doctor dings me as well on that. Did you know that working on a chicken coop is like gardening; it is NOT an aerobic activity.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Exercise is the hardest for me. My doctor dings me as well on that. Did you know that working on a chicken coop is like gardening; it is NOT an aerobic activity.


Tell that to the chickens.


----------



## 908tracy

This IS great Gertie! I just knew when I read this thread initially (thanks Chris) and saw the kind responses, that this was also the place for me when my time came.

I am happy dancing right along with you Neo!!!!!!!!!!!
Annalog, Way to go for not stopping at McD's. So proud of you, especially after running late, that would have been the easier thing to do. You are on the right track g/f!!!
Jen, Not only am I picturing that clean air, occasionally I am sucking it in full force g/f!!!!
Geoffthomas, I will remember to walk around the block after eating....that's when they hit hardest. (after first thing in the am is behind me)

Thank you *all* for the outpouring of support! It really means a lot to me, and keeps me honest and going full speed ahead.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Isn't this great? We get to rank on ourselves and then everybody gives us hugs and kisses (and Cesar).
> 
> Okay, my exercise for today is to practice keeping my shoulders back while I'm typing.


Gertie, that is a good exercise, especially if you practice keeping your shoulders back and down! I had to do that as the "up and forward" shoulder position was causing me to think I had carpel tunnel problems. It had gotten so bad fourteen years ago that I could not hold both arms up on the steering wheel on my commute. I was also given the exercise of holding my arms out to the sides and back (with my shoulders down) when walking (say from computer to printer and back). I got strange looks as work for a while but it made a BIG difference. Also, for the last 14 years, I sit on an exercise ball instead of a chair since I am short and most office chairs have the arm rests too high for me (even when lowered). While I still spend 8-10 hours at a computer a day, at least my arm and back problems are gone. 



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tell that to the chickens.


 I will let them know when they arrive next month!


----------



## Annalog

908tracy said:


> Thank you *all* for the outpouring of support! It really means a lot to me, and keeps me honest and going full speed ahead.


YAY Tracy! You are also keeping me on track!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheh Love the chicken dance. 

I think it is great that folks are here for each other. 

Anna, if you get bored with water several of us can help you with tea suggestions. Tea has flouride so it is right up there with flossing! OK so that is a stretch but, well, it does have flouride... 

Geoff, I manage to get in 3-4 heart aerobic activities a week but that is because I play soccer twice a week, take a class at the gym, and work with a trainer. I have no idea how people manage that type of aerobic exercise otherwise. Then again, I hate the treadmill, eliptical, and stationary bokes at the gym. They bore me. I need the group classes to get me going.

What about water aerobics? I took a class for a year and loved it. Great exercise, easy on the joints, and a ton of fun.


----------



## loca

Annalog said:


> YAY Tracy! You are also keeping me on track!


Awesome job!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> heheheh Love the chicken dance.


Thanks. I choreographed that just for you guys. 



> Anna, if you get bored with water several of us can help you with tea suggestions. Tea has flouride so it is right up there with flossing! OK so that is a stretch but, well, it does have flouride...


I'm a big tea drinker. Does this mean I don't have to floss? 



Annalog said:


> Gertie, that is a good exercise, especially if you practice keeping your shoulders back and down! I had to do that as the "up and forward" shoulder position was causing me to think I had carpel tunnel problems. It had gotten so bad fourteen years ago that I could not hold both arms up on the steering wheel on my commute. I was also given the exercise of holding my arms out to the sides and back (with my shoulders down) when walking (say from computer to printer and back). I got strange looks as work for a while but it made a BIG difference. Also, for the last 14 years, I sit on an exercise ball instead of a chair since I am short and most office chairs have the arm rests too high for me (even when lowered). While I still spend 8-10 hours at a computer a day, at least my arm and back problems are gone.


I keep telling them at the PT place that if I raise my computer, it will raise my shoulders and that leads to tendonitis. Don't want to go through that again, ever. Shoulders down and back. I like that exercise you did when walking to the printer. I'll have to try that.

I'm sitting up straight and drinking tea after eating a Special K protein bar (chocolate/peanut butter) for lunch. Now I'm going to go brush my teeth and maybe I can talk myself into flossing.


----------



## 908tracy

LOL Gertie! Where do you find these cute little dancing things? I love them!

I seem to be having a bit easier of a time today than DBF is....poor dear. Don't worry, I am not feeling cocky at all, it could very well be me tomorrow. I tried encouraging him on the phone, but I will feel better when he comes through the door. 

Jen,
Please let me know what you think of Turbo Jam when you get it okay? It is my all time favorite home workout. I have the original set and the second set. I want to break them out and put them to some good use SOON!!!! I have BBL (Brazillian Butt Lift) as well, but couldn't breathe well doing them. Would definitely work though from what I've seen of them. (totally targets the core and tush!)


----------



## drenee

I'm so proud of everyone. Keep up the wonderful work.
I also have some very bad habits that need corrected. 
I'm 5' and weigh


Spoiler



106


. But I have bad cholesterol - family history.
I also need to take calcium three times a day, which I forget. I'm on cholesterol 
meds, which I'm scared of because of some mysterious liver problem I have. I
have done pretty well with some med I have for my blood and to try to help my 
liver only because the doctor has said if it doesn't work they will start IV 
treatments. Yuck. 
So I too need to be better at exercising and more disciplined about taking my meds.
Being thin definitely does not translate into perfect health. 
deb


----------



## Annalog

ProfCrash said:


> Anna, if you get bored with water several of us can help you with tea suggestions. Tea has flouride so it is right up there with flossing! OK so that is a stretch but, well, it does have flouride...


Thanks! I am already a big fan of tea (true teas and herbal teas). The orange spice black teas and most of the herbal teas I can drink without any sweetener. (I do NOT use artificial sweeteners.) I also drink oolong and green tea without sugar but most black teas are usually brewed too strong for my tastes. I will probably bring one of my teapots to work so that I can drink tea in the afternoon.


----------



## Annalog

loca said:


> Awesome job!


Thanks!


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey Chris,
How you doing out there?
Everything ok?

Just checkin up on you.
(((hugs)))


----------



## drenee

Anna, with the help of the Tea Thread and the enablers there I have given up almost 
all of my artificial sweetners.  The only time I use Splenda is if I get unsweetened tea
at a restaurant.  
deb


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I keep telling them at the PT place that if I raise my computer, it will raise my shoulders and that leads to tendonitis. Don't want to go through that again, ever. Shoulders down and back. I like that exercise you did when walking to the printer. I'll have to try that.


I should have been clear that the walking to the printer exercise involves holding my arms out horizontally to the side and parallel to the floor. At least one person asked me where the crucifix was. 



drenee said:


> Anna, with the help of the Tea Thread and the enablers there I have given up almost all of my artificial sweetners. The only time I use Splenda is if I get unsweetened tea at a restaurant.
> deb


Deb, at least two people in my family have had bad reactions to some of the artificial sweetners so I have always been wary of them. For me, lemon or lime and noe packet of real sugar make restaurant ice tea drinkable. (With hot tea I can control how long it is brewed so that I do not need any sugar.)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Annalog said:


> Thanks! I am already a big fan of tea (true teas and herbal teas). The orange spice black teas and most of the herbal teas I can drink without any sweetener. (I do NOT use artificial sweeteners.) I also drink oolong and green tea without sugar but most black teas are usually brewed too strong for my tastes. I will probably bring one of my teapots to work so that I can drink tea in the afternoon.


heheheh Oolongs and Green tea are great treas to drink. Some of my favorites fall into those types of tea. Oolong is normally known as stronger then black tea. Mainly Oolong has an earthier taste to it then black teas due to how it is grown. You might find that you like Darjeelings, which are a black tea that is closer to an Oolong then most other black teas.

I don't use any sweetners in my teas either. I like the taste of tea on its own.

If you want to experiment with black teas and find that they are normally too strong try steeping them for a shorter period of time. I find most people over steep tea or use the wrong temperature water. This tends to be the case with green teas.

But I am not obsessed or anything.


----------



## Neo

drenee said:


> Anna, with the help of the Tea Thread and the enablers there I have given up almost
> all of my artificial sweeteners. The only time I use Splenda is if I get unsweetened tea
> at a restaurant.
> deb


You should try Stevia: 100% natural, and while you just can't beat brown cane sugar in my opinion, it still beats splenda or any of those artificial things any day


----------



## drenee

Thanks, Neo.  I'll check it out.  
The only reason I even started using Splenda is because of my dad.  He has diabetes and this is the sweetner 
he uses.  
deb


----------



## Jen

908tracy said:


> Jen,
> Please let me know what you think of Turbo Jam when you get it okay? It is my all time favorite home workout. I have the original set and the second set. I want to break them out and put them to some good use SOON!!!! I have BBL (Brazillian Butt Lift) as well, but couldn't breathe well doing them. Would definitely work though from what I've seen of them. (totally targets the core and tush!)


Ooh! I will! I'm so happy to hear you say that, that is encouraging!! I couldn't believe how good the reveiws were. There is always going to be the few 1 stars, but it was overwhelmingly 5 stars. I saw the infomercial a few weeks ago and have been contemplating ever since!

I thought I heard Stevia was bad? Maybe that was splenda.....my DH and I use sugar in the raw in our coffee. I can't stand artifical sweeteners, and I can't do without sugar, so we figured at least it's a little more natural. I stay out of the tea thread - I'm already an overly ridiculous coffee SNOB (we use only freshly roasted, freshly ground, french press....) I do NOT need to be obsessive about tea too! I love my Tazo Zen Green tea......don't even try it enablers!!


----------



## drenee

Oh, Jen, I used to be the same way about coffee, a horrible snob.  In fact, now that I'm almost coffee-free, I use my french press for my loose teas.  
deb


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> I thought I heard Stevia was bad? Maybe that was splenda.....my DH and I use sugar in the raw in our coffee. I can't stand artifical sweeteners, and I can't do without sugar, so we figured at least it's a little more natural.


LOL, Stevia is 100% natural, comes from a Latin American plant, the leaf of that plant to be precise, and it has 0 calories. I use the Stevia in the raw, same brand that makes sugar in the raw, and it works especially well with herbal teas (not so well with blacks where I find that a little sugar acts like a taste enhancer and brings out the flavors of the tea). Stevia has been used in Latin America for centuries.

I find it kinda works in coffee, especially if mixed 50/50 with sugar in the raw. On its own in coffee, I can taste it.


----------



## 908tracy

(((deb)))
So good to see you! =) Big hugs g/f.

Jen,

Oh yes, I was a QVC (boards) Turbo Jam girl about 4 years ago. It is the ONLY workout I have ever stuck with, and I have tons of them. Chalene's energy is contagious, the music it is set to is awesome! I am excited to see another possible TJ gal, YAY! I hope you like it as much as I do...well worth the $$$ spent. ;-)

AFM and my favorite drinks, it's coffee (chock full of nuts in my Hamilton Beach Brew Station) and Turkey Hill Iced tea. hahaha I know, pretty boring right? I am such a simple girl!!!!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## drenee

Chris, he is sooooo adorable.  Thank you for sharing the picture.  
I'm so glad this is all working out for you.  You're doing so great.
Congratulations.
deb


----------



## 908tracy

Chris,
OMG he is so so cute! Give him a little squeeze for me next time you have him? You have done an amazing job thus far. 
As I've said, I have been revisiting the early parts of this thread and just have to say that you've come a long way! So proud of you!

I am proud of all of us today too. What a great group of people we have right here! (I'm keeping you all)   

***I am feeling tired since dinner, part of the process I guess, but I cannot wait for bed! Zzzzzzz!***

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sheesh, I go away for a couple of hours and this thread explodes!!  YAY.  It's working for us.  I even flossed today.  Not as well as I should, but I did it.


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris,
I cannot tell you how proud I am that you made it through another day.
And Tracy,
Wow...you are on your way.

I am going to be on the sidelines leading the cheers.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Annalog

(((Everyone in the group)))

(((Chris))) Thank you for sharing the photo of your adorable GS! I am very proud of you. I remember playing "bouncy" with my youngest sister (10 years younger) and with my daughter when she was little. I don't remember if I played it with my granddaughters.   Definitely can be aerobic exercise!

(((Tracy))) I am very proud of you! Sending you wishes for a good nights sleep. 

(((Gertie))) Yay!

(((Geoff))) Our cheerleader!

(((Prof Crash))) I do steep black tea for a shorter time than most people, especially if it is in tea bags. There have been times when the brew time is about 5-10 seconds (Lipton tea in Australia).   When I was young, my mom had read that the tannins start coming out of the tea leaves after about three minutes. She would bring cold water to a boil on the stove, warm the tea pot if she wasn't busy, dry the tea pot as the water started to boil and add either tea bags or tea leaves (usually tea bags), take the just boiling kettle from the stove and pour into the tea pot, set a three minute timer, and remove the tea bags (or pour through a strainer) when the timer went off. When we had black tea, it was usually summer "Sun Tea" which is possible for a longer period of the year in southern Arizona.    She has simplified to boil water, put tea bag in cup, pour boiling water over tea bag. She still sets a timer when brewing tea but now the tea is more likely to be green tea or peppermint. She will let herbal teas steep longer.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hehehe If you want to find a place to spend the money you are saving on cigarettes come join us in the tea thread. We might have a few ways to help you. (evil grin)


----------



## 908tracy

Good morning everyone!

I just wanted to wish everyone a wonderful, non-smoking, healthy habits (eating well, exercising, taking our medications) kind of day!!!

(Sums it all up nicely)  


***I slept like a baby!!!!***


----------



## drenee

Tracy, that's wonderful.  Restful sleep is so important.  

I have decided to start my Yoga DVD today.  It will be later
this afternoon when I get back to my apartment.  

Happy healthy Tuesday to all of my great friends.
deb


----------



## Jen

Hey Tracy, happy day # 2!!  You got through yesterday, you can do anything!!  We're proud of you!  
I'm super excited for the Turbo Jam now, you're a good spokesperson!!  Infomercials always make things seem like the coolest thing ever, so you never know what you're going to get.  I really hope I like it as much as you!!  

Chris, he's so stinkin' cute!!  Makes me sort of think about having kids....okay, not really.  I haven't even been married for a year yet, so it's okay that children scare me  
It sure is a PITA to quit, but SO worth it!!!!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Do we have a picture of Geoff with his cheerleading uniform and Pom Poms?


----------



## 908tracy

crebel said:


> Congrats on making it through Day 1 Tracy! How was your honey when he got home? The "brain fog" from quitting was a pain, but it will pass!
> 
> Geoff, you are the best cheerleader EVER. However, you are NOT on the sidelines, you are right smack in the middle of this wonderful group, just where we want you.


Thanks so much Chris! I honestly didn't have the HELL I was expecting yesterday? I am so grateful for that! (still worry that it's coming though! lol) My DBF's fog was a bit short lived, thankfully. He IS having a harder time of it this time though. (he had a quit attempt about six months ago and it didn't seem to bother him as much as this one)  I keep telling him it will pass. He is really bothered by the "constant thinking" about it.
No much I can offer to him there I am afraid. (retraining the brain is a difficult process)
Bouncing babies IS aerobic exercise FOR SURE! Madison is 23 pounds and I sure do feel every one of those pounds while carrying her around or bouncing her. Of course at 20 months she now is a bit more work to hold onto as she has a mind of her own and the skills to go where she wants!

Geoffthomas, I second and third what Chris just said!


----------



## Annalog

Good morning everyone! 
I reset the time on my alarm but forgot to turn it on. (So much for being a good example! ) I overslept and now have about 30 minutes to shower, floss, dress, etc., before driving over an hour to get to a dentist appointment. I will figure out what to eat for breakfast afterwards - probably stop at Sunflower's for some fruit and yogurt. I already have some raw trail mix from TJ's.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

You are already going to the dentists so why floss?


----------



## 908tracy

Anna,

You are making me proud gf!!!!!!~ Fruit and yogurt sounds wonderful. YUM!


----------



## geoffthomas

ProfCrash said:


> Do we have a picture of Geoff with his cheerleading uniform and Pom Poms?


This would not be a pretty sight.

I think we have things rolling along pretty nicely.
Chris, real happy to hear that things are good. How long has it been since the last one? Sometime soon you won't care - it will just be a fact that you are not NOW having one. That's my line and I'm sticking with it! 

Tracy, how great that you not only got through the day, but also the night. And no morning smoke - wow! How is your significant other doing. Tell him we have "adopted" him too.

Anna - keep it up and the pounds will go off. It is easier for guys to lose the first 5-10 pounds. But then we have it hard also. I am told that it is a little harder for ladies to lose, but if we watch what we eat and (perhaps more important) how much it will happen.

Just sayin.....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

For those trying to eat healthy but still have those pesky chocolate cravings I would like to suggest the Organic Z Bar Chocolate Brownie by Clif. They are marketed for kids but taste yummy and only have 130 calries with 30 calories from fat. Even better, I can read the package and actually know what all the ingredients are. The bonus is that it has added minerals and vitamins. It is a good snack bar that can help with chocolate cravings and is made from natural ingredients. 

I am a big fan of avoiding stuff where I cannot understand the ingredients. For some reason the various chemicals and like scare me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> You are already going to the dentists so why floss?


Cuz then maybe, just maybe the hygienist won't yell at you. I hate THE LECTURE.


----------



## Jen

Doesn't everyone floss before they go to the dentist?  I always think that they'll yell at me less if there isn't as much gunk for them to floss out   !!  Then again, my dentist usually yells at me for brushing too hard, and that's about it.  I have a very irrational fear of the dentist.  Anything I can do to prevent needing one of them in my mouth for longer than absolutely necessary I will do.  Hence, why I floss every day!!  

Geoff, come on!!  I want to see this cheerleader outfit.....

Yesterday I went home, jumped on the treadmill for 45 minutes, had a super healthy black beans, brown rice and avacado for dinner, didn't even have a single glass of wine or anything, drank probably 5-6 glasses of water just last night, got plenty of sleep - and woke up with a raging headache.  A co-worker said to me this morning "see, no good comes of exercize and eating right....."  

I'm also commiting to the Activia 2 week challenge, and boy is it a challenge.  This stuff is gross. Anyone have any experience with it?  It better work!!  I know it's TMI, but my stomach has seriously not been the same since I quit smoking!  

So Prof, any good ideas to deal with the 'burgers and fries' cravings   ?  That's more my weakness than chocolate!


----------



## Nicolas

A very good colleague of mine is also quitting smoking. She made a little game out of it with her fiancée:
Every day she makes through without smoking, her fiancée puts a little money into a pot. The more tiring, more "smoky" (filled with occasions like parties when you usually smoke more) the day is, the amount increases, compensating the effort. It's never really significant, just a bit, but adds up over time. However, if one day she fails, and indulges to a cigarette, she loses all the money in the pot. Do I have to mention that the girl loves shopping?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

> So Prof, any good ideas to deal with the 'burgers and fries' cravings ? That's more my weakness than chocolate!


I allow myself Five Guys once a month. I record when I have it on a calendar to remind myself that I have had it recently. On occassion I will have it a couple of times a month. For example, when my parents came to town they wanted Five Guys after getting off the plane and then I took my niece and nephew to Five Guys later in the week because it is traditional.

I have found that Pita Chips are working as an acceptable substitute for potato chips. They are slightly better for you then potato chips.



> A very good colleague of mine is also quitting smoking. She made a little game out of it with her fiancée:
> Every day she makes through without smoking, her fiancée puts a little money into a pot. The more tiring, more "smoky" (filled with occasions like parties when you usually smoke more) the day is, the amount increases, compensating the effort. It's never really significant, just a bit, but adds up over time. However, if one day she fails, and indulges to a cigarette, she loses all the money in the pot. Do I have to mention that the girl loves shopping?


Someone on the board posted a similar story with a neighbor who paid out the bet in pennies. Hopefully your friend's fiancee is a nicer person. It also reminds me of Gordon Ramsey using a swear jar in the kitchen in a British episode of Kitchen Nightmare. That was one full jar at the end of the night.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nicolas said:


> A very good colleague of mine is also quitting smoking. She made a little game out of it with her fiancée:
> Every day she makes through without smoking, her fiancée puts a little money into a pot. The more tiring, more "smoky" (filled with occasions like parties when you usually smoke more) the day is, the amount increases, compensating the effort. It's never really significant, just a bit, but adds up over time. However, if one day she fails, and indulges to a cigarette, she loses all the money in the pot. Do I have to mention that the girl loves shopping?


Oooh, not fair. We allow slips, here. The worst that will happen here if you slip is


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Nicolas

crebel said:


> This was a wonderful plan until that next to the last sentence. We are so darn proud of everyone here for every single day that they don't smoke, we come up with constant rewards. A one-time slip does not negate days or months of hard work. How long does your colleague have to be "smoke free" before she receives a reward? Be sure to tell her she is doing great every day!!


Well, I think it is to encourage the smoker to stay smoke-free. With constant, day-to-day rewards, it's much easier to give in, knowing that tomorrow you'll get something anyway. With their method, she seems to be more considerate with letting herself go, knowing that she loses the fruit of her hard work.

Note that I'm not a smoker personally.


----------



## geoffthomas

Several years ago, my doctor told me that I NEEDED to cut out snacks. Especially potato chips, etc.
However she said that I could eat all of the bite-size regular shredded wheat that I wanted.
(the kind without the sugar frosting)
Nice protein and great fiber.
And it can fill you up fast - but you have to eat it dry (the milk adds stuff I was supposed to avoid).

I would check with your doctor first, but there are foods out there that can fill the "munching" need without doing you harm.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nicolas said:


> Well, I think it is to encourage the smoker to stay smoke-free. With constant, day-to-day rewards, it's much easier to give in, knowing that tomorrow you'll get something anyway. With their method, she seems to be more considerate with letting herself go, knowing that she loses the fruit of her hard work.
> 
> Note that I'm not a smoker personally.


If you are going to lose _everything_ for one slip, what's the incentive to go back to the beginning and start over again? I'd be so upset, I'd probably use that as an excuse to smoke a whole pack.


----------



## Jen

Yuk, dry shredded wheat?!  Gross!!  You know, you can gnaw on broccoli too if you want  

Everyone is different with the motivation they need to quit smoking.  Me, I told everyone that would listen that I quit, then I had a lot of people to answer to if I failed.  Others don't tell a soul for fear of failing.  Hey, whatever works!!  

I've never been to Five Guys - they just opened one up here but it's all the way across town, and at the 'scariest' mall to boot.  (I hate malls, they make me claustrophobic.....)
But I've always wanted to try it, so I might have to force myself over there!!  Plus, there IS a Nordstroms over there......burgers and shoes.  What's not to love?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL Five Guys is very similar to In-N-Out Burgers in California. The real difference is that Five Guys is cool with franchising so they are spreading like mad across the country. Both use fresh beef and potatoes sliced at the store for their fries. Good stuff but insanely bad for you. My favorite meal, double bacon cheeseburger and fries, works out to 1600 calories. I remind myself of that whenever I crave burgers and fries. It helps a lot. 

When I was starting to lose weight I was hitting Five Guys two to three times a week. When I started to cut back I wrote the caloric count down on a menu and taped it up by the phone so I saw it when I went to call in my order. That helped a lot.


----------



## 908tracy

LOL I can be so blonde at times. Profcrash, I read your "I allow myself 5 guys once a month" THREE TIMES before I came to the conclusion that it has to be a restaurant! I was like, "Oh no she didn't just SAY that, oh she does NOT do that?"    hahaha I've never heard of one!!! 

Wow, I've made it half way through day #2 and DBF sounded better on the phone at lunch. He says he feels about the same as yesterday, but sounds so much better. This is sick but, we realized we were spending about $130.00 per week on 2 cartons. That's $520.00 per month!!!! (My mortgage pmt is only $140.00 more!!!) Geoff, I told him that my KB family has adopted him like you said and he replied, "really, that's nice!" =) Thank you for that!

(((hugs to all)))


----------



## Jen

908tracy said:


> LOL I can be so blonde at times. Profcrash, I read your "I allow myself 5 guys once a month" THREE TIMES before I came to the conclusion that it has to be a restaurant! I was like, "Oh no she didn't just SAY that, oh she does NOT do that?"    hahaha I've never heard of one!!!
> 
> (((hugs to all)))


HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tracy, you just made my day.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

908tracy said:


> LOL I can be so blonde at times. Profcrash, I read your "I allow myself 5 guys once a month" THREE TIMES before I came to the conclusion that it has to be a restaurant! I was like, "Oh no she didn't just SAY that, oh she does NOT do that?"    hahaha I've never heard of one!!!


heheheheh This happens on a regular basis. I can't help it, that is the name of the restaurant. And they make an awesome burger.


----------



## drenee

This is one of my favorite threads. 
deb


----------



## Leslie

908tracy said:


> This is sick but, we realized we were spending about $130.00 per week on 2 cartons. That's $520.00 per month!!!!
> (((hugs to all)))


Let's put this in perspective, shall we? $520/mo = $6240/yr. With that, you could buy:

2 brand new Kindles (for you and DBF): 2 @ 259 = $518
2 Oberon covers for the Kindles: 2 @ 75 = $150
2 DecalGirl Skins: @ 16 = $32
2 iPads (the basic model): 2 @ $499 = $998
Accessories for the iPads (covers, etc): $150
2 new Dell Inspiron laptops: 2 @ 529 = $1058
Borsa-bella Bags, carrying cases, etc for all your gear: $250

All that stuff is a total of $3156, which is just about 50% of your cigarette budget.

Let's throw in $100 for apps for your new iPads and $500 for software for your new laptops. That still leaves you with $2556. If you spend that all on Kindle books and you buy expensive books at $9.99/ea, you can buy *255 books*, which works out to *21 books/mo*. (If you buy cheaper books, you can buy even more.) Even if you split that book budget with your DBF, you can still get 10-11 books/mo which works out to a brand new book every 2-3 days, every month, all year long. Sort of amazing, isn't it?

And if you run out of things to read on a 2-3 day book buying binge, you can always play with your iPad in the meantime...

L


----------



## 908tracy

OMG Leslie!!!! You are making me wanna SHOP!!! lol 

That is some good incentive right there. 



drenee said:


> This is one of my favorite threads.
> deb


Me too Deb, me too!


----------



## Annalog

drenee said:


> This is one of my favorite threads.
> deb





908tracy said:


> Me too Deb, me too!


Me three!

Yay Tracy!

As usual, today is not going as planned. (Why do I ever expect it to go as planned?  ) I did not have time to get yogurt and an banana as I wanted; it would have been easy on my mouth.  Instead I split my new 1 lb. bag of TJ's Go Raw Trek Mix (raisins, cashews, walnuts, almonds, filberts) into 7 nearly equal amounts (6 in zip bags, 1 in bowl). (I had zip bags at work already.) The bag said it had 15 servings of 150 calories each so that makes 7 doubled servings of 320 calories. I had one of those for breakfast. (Nuts and chewy raisins is NOT what I wanted to eat just after getting my teeth cleaned!) However, this is one more day where I did not eat three McD breakfast burritos and am 580 calories ahead of how I used to eat!

For the second day in a row my lunch plans are being changed. (A coworker needs to talk.) I will make the best choice for me that is available.

Hi, my name is Anna and I'm a recovering couch potato.

I haven't done much about the couch potato part but at least I have cut out some of the extraneous calories.  (Edited to correct calories.)


----------



## Jen

WOAH Leslie!!  Tracy, that is great motivation - look at what you can buy after just one year!!  And how busy your hands will be!  Mine wasn't that high, but I don't care, I still pretty much buy myself whatever I want as a 'reward'.....though I can't afford to go that nuts.  How FUN that would be though.  

Hey Anna, that's great!  I think it was Gertie that said you can't build a mountain overnight.  Or something like that.  It's a long process, and each one small thing you do is a step in the right direction. 

This is one of my favorite threads too!  I don't have as much time as I used to, back when I first joined I remember when I read every post in every thread.  Then again, there sure weren't 10,000 members 2 years ago!!  It's overwhelming now!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

So Prof, is that 5 guys once a month all in the same day? Wow! Stamina! And in this thread, we only get one guy a week.

Nearly through Day 2, Tracey. Watch out for Day 3. You'll make it.

Anna, unbelievable how you can cut out 700 calories in just one meal. That's a lot to give up. Fantastic.

Chris, has DS and DiL been supportive and encouraging? If not, do what I did with my kids. Make them orphans. 

Leslie, love your math. When I quit, I was spending $100 a month and I thought that was a big deal. Now I see that I'm saving more than twice as much a month as I was six years ago.

BTW, 4/21/04 was my quit date, but sometime in July, 04, I broke down and smoked a whole pack. Got back on the wagon right away and I haven't had one since.

Geoff, waiting for that picture of you as a Cheerio!!










You think this is hard? Try auditioning for Baywatch and being told they're going another way. That was hard.


----------



## Leslie

Jen said:


> WOAH Leslie!! Tracy, that is great motivation - look at what you can buy after just one year!!


Why wait a year? If you are saving $520/mo, you can start shopping right away:

Mo. 1: 2 new Kindles ($51
Mo. 2: 1 new iPad ($499)
Mo. 3: 1 new laptop ($529) 
Mo. 4: Accessories and apps for iPad month! $500
Mo. 5: Another iPad ($499) (if needed, or else splurge on something else)
Mo. 6: Another laptop ($529) (if needed, see above...)

and you still have 6 months of money for software (for the laptops), books, and more accessories...

L


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Anna, unbelievable how you can cut out 700 calories in just one meal. That's a lot to give up. Fantastic.


My memory was wrong. I just checked the McD site and each Sausage Burrito is 300 calories, not 350 or 360 calories. It also could be that they are making the burritos smaller since they have gone to the dollar menu. (Maybe that was why I started eating three instead of two. ) Going back to update posts. (No, it really isn't OCD! )

EDIT: I will probably still think of them as 350 calories; it will be easier to not eat them that way.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> If you are going to lose _everything_ for one slip, what's the incentive to go back to the beginning and start over again? I'd be so upset, I'd probably use that as an excuse to smoke a whole pack.


I agree about the major flaw in the "money in a jar" incentive plan. I am also bothered that the person putting the money in the jar is 'rewarded' when the other person 'fails'. So while I was driving home I thought about the following:

Pick two 'vesting' time spans, say 1 week and 1 year. Pick a percentage, say 50%. Pick a charity. Say A is the name of the person who is trying to not be a smoker or couch potato.

Money goes into jar each day A is successful. After a week of success, A gets half of what is currently in the jar. Repeat.

On a day that A slips, half of what is currently in the jar is moved to the charity fund. The week timer is reset.

At end of the year, A gets what is in the jar. The contents of the charity fund goes to the charity whenever is appropriate.

The weekly reward for A increases the longer A is successful. A does not lose everything for a single slipped day.

A is going to reheat leftover brown rice and ginger pork stirfry and then play an active Wii game.


----------



## Guest

You know, if it works for Nicolas' friend, who are any of us to criticize it?


----------



## sjc

drenee said:


> This is one of my favorite threads.
> deb


...And you; are one of our favorite people.
so was Anju; she was the second reply on this thread. Always ready to share her kind heart. I will miss her so much.

Deb: The garment advice: My Mom (double) wears a thin white or black muscle shirt depending on the color she is wearing then the undergarment then her blouse or shirt of the day. It helps a lot. HOWEVER: If she isn't going anywhere important she goes commando...just the muscle shirt then the over blouse. She wears lots of scarves.


----------



## drenee

sjc, thank you.  I can see today is going to be another day of crying for me.  
So many threads remind me of her.  I keep wondering what is Dona going to
say about such and such.  
And thank you for more garment advice.  I have found a couple of really nice bras.  The last week has been the best.  I'm a little over a month post-treatment and the side effects are almost completely gone.  

Good luck, everyone, with another day of healthy living.
deb


----------



## Nicolas

Annalog said:


> I agree about the major flaw in the "money in a jar" incentive plan. I am also bothered that the person putting the money in the jar is 'rewarded' when the other person 'fails'.


Sadly, her fiancée is so fond of her that with that money he always buys something for her, like chocolate  This kind of spoils the system in my opinion, but works most of the time, because of her discipline. She rarely slips up, maybe once every three weeks now and they're only doing it since January.


----------



## drenee

I think that's sweet that her fiancee does that for her.  I'm sure it makes her feel extra special.  
deb


----------



## 908tracy

Thank you for the well wishes Deb, and I am so happy to hear that you are doing so well. You deserve it! (((hugs)))

I am just so sad today. I logged off at around 6 pm EST to go to a meeting at my dd's school, so I didn't learn the news about Dona until this am.   We really do become like family when we frequent boards such as this one. I am so grateful for each of your friendships here and want you all to know it.

It's day #3 for me and DBF and we are hanging tough so far!

I wish each of you a healthy day!


----------



## Leslie

I am feeling a little glum today so I thought a picture of Cesar might cheer us all up. The black and white one from the other day seemed to be a hit, so here's another b&w for your viewing pleasure.










Keep up the good fight everyone...no cigarettes, no breakfast burritos, and I *will* get work done today!


----------



## Annalog

((((Everyone)))) Wishing everyone a healthy day.

((((Tracy)))) Hang tough, YOU CAN DO IT!

((((Leslie)))) B&W is perfect for today. 
Early yesterday I decided to work from home today as I need to read several specifications which will require quiet and concentration. Little did I know how much I will use work today as a coping mechanism.



sjc said:


> ...And you; are one of our favorite people.
> so was Anju; she was the second reply on this thread. Always ready to share her kind heart. I will miss her so much.


I agree.



Nicolas said:


> Sadly, her fiancée is so fond of her that with that money he always buys something for her, like chocolate  This kind of spoils the system in my opinion, but works most of the time, because of her discipline. She rarely slips up, maybe once every three weeks now and they're only doing it since January.





drenee said:


> I think that's sweet that her fiancee does that for her. I'm sure it makes her feel extra special.
> deb


I agree.


----------



## Jen

I didn't know about Dona until today either.  How sad.  She came around about the same I did 2 years ago.  She was such a sweet woman, I always loved her avitar with her grandkids.  I knew she had complications after surgery, but I didn't even know this was a possibility.  
What a sad day.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Annalog

((((Chris)))) Yay Chris - over 4 weeks! Thanks for the yogurt parfait suggestion; I had forgotten about those.

Finally put different batteries in the Wii Fit board. (These still are not fully charged but better than the ones that were there.)  It showed a 1 pound loss since early February and says my current weight is 209; my bathroom scale shows 203. I suspect the Wii Fit is a bit more accurate but I don't really want to know what it would have said my max weight was.   (The rechargeable batteries should be ready by lunch time.) The test for my Wii Fit Age gave a result of 28 years old.   I don't believe it; I was lucky on the walking and balance tests. However I did see a definite improvement in the mirror and fit of the jeans today.  

Hi, my name is Anna and I'm a recovering couch potato. (Currrently doing better with the potatoes than with the couch but working on both.)

Time for breakfast (cereal and raisins) and work.


----------



## 908tracy

(((Chris)))

Over 4 weeks is awesome!!! You're rockin' it g/f!   Glad I could make you smile today. 

(((Anna)))

Don't worry about the scale, they can be wrong and usually all say something different. However, JEANS DO NOT LIE!!!!!!! Yay for you!!!!! I am so proud of you. 

(((Leslie)))

Where's the smiley whose eyebrows go up and down? Thanks for the Cesar pick-us-up!!!

(((Nicolas)))

I am sorry but I never "welcomed" you here. Let me do that right now! =) I am glad your friend is also on the mend from smoking.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tracy I am so excited for you - 3 days! - please, for your own benefit, keep it up.

Chris - wow 4 weeks.  

We need to go out and recruit new smokers to help not. (did that make sense?).
Anyway this is impressive.

And Dona would be proud of all of us.




Just sayin......


----------



## 908tracy

geoffthomas said:


> Tracy I am so excited for you - 3 days! - please, for your own benefit, keep it up.
> 
> Chris - wow 4 weeks.
> 
> We need to go out and recruit new smokers to help not. (did that make sense?).
> Anyway this is impressive.
> 
> And Dona would be proud of all of us.
> 
> Just sayin......


Thanks Geoffthomas! I have to admit, it is so early in my quit that when I read about Dona this morning, I immediately thought, "OMG I need to go have a cigarette". That was just habit and instinctive of being upset. I quickly was able to quiet the beast by realizing that a) I have QUIT and b) there is NO WAY Dona would want me to do that. (just from what I knew of her here)  So, thank you Dona, you've even helped me this morning....as well as all of you have and will continue to do. (((hugs)))


----------



## drenee

^^That just made me cry again.  Tracy, you are right, Dona would encourage you to be strong.
deb


----------



## Annalog

908tracy said:


> (((Anna)))
> 
> Don't worry about the scale, they can be wrong and usually all say something different. However, JEANS DO NOT LIE!!!!!!! Yay for you!!!!! I am so proud of you.


Don't worry! I am not worried about the scale. I know, from past experience, that the numbers on my Wii Fit tend to match those on the scale at my doctor's office. I also know that my bathroom scale has a 5 pound range depending on how I stand on it. (Low leaning forward, heavy leaning back, I try to balance in the middle.  ) I am planning on switching to Wii Fit numbers now that I will be using it again so I posted both as a reference. (Or how I lost at least a pound by going from 205 to 209.5. )

I know that jeans and the mirror do not lie so I put those references in. 



geoffthomas said:


> Tracy I am so excited for you - 3 days! - please, for your own benefit, keep it up.
> 
> Chris - wow 4 weeks.
> 
> We need to go out and recruit new smokers to help not. (did that make sense?).
> Anyway this is impressive.
> 
> And Dona would be proud of all of us.
> 
> Just sayin......


Yes, you make sense. 
I agree. Dona would be proud of all of us.



908tracy said:


> Thanks Geoffthomas! I have to admit, it is so early in my quit that when I read about Dona this morning, I immediately thought, "OMG I need to go have a cigarette". That was just habit and instinctive of being upset. I quickly was able to quiet the beast by realizing that a) I have QUIT and b) there is NO WAY Dona would want me to do that. (just from what I knew of her here)  So, thank you Dona, you've even helped me this morning....as well as all of you have and will continue to do. (((hugs)))





drenee said:


> ^^That just made me cry again. Tracy, you are right, Dona would encourage you to be strong.
> deb


It is good that I am working from home today because so many things are making me cry. We do our best, we remember those who are gone, and we appreciate the people who are here.


----------



## Nicolas

908tracy said:


> (((Nicolas)))
> 
> I am sorry but I never "welcomed" you here. Let me do that right now! =) I am glad your friend is also on the mend from smoking.


Thank you! Though I'm barley scratching the surface, really like this forum, so mature and focused.

Back to topic: I have several friends quitting smoking right now. The most serious is an other colleague of mine. With her wife, they finally decided to try to have a baby. So he put down the cigarette on January the 1st. He was a fairly heavy smoker before, but not a slip ever since. Now that's spirit and an example to follow.


----------



## 908tracy

Nicolas said:


> Thank you! Though I'm barley scratching the surface, really like this forum, so mature and focused.
> 
> Back to topic: I have several friends quitting smoking right now. The most serious is an other colleague of mine. With her wife, they finally decided to try to have a baby. So he put down the cigarette on January the 1st. He was a fairly heavy smoker before, but not a slip ever since. Now that's spirit and an example to follow.


I am glad you are liking it here. Such a wonderful group of people! =)

Oh I wish your friends' good luck in the baby department. ***sending baby dust their way!***


----------



## Jen

I also have bad manners Nicolas, welcome!! I know you don't smoke, but I certainly have sympathy for all that are quitting. It's HARD. 


908tracy said:


> Thanks Geoffthomas! I have to admit, it is so early in my quit that when I read about Dona this morning, I immediately thought, "OMG I need to go have a cigarette". That was just habit and instinctive of being upset. I quickly was able to quiet the beast by realizing that a) I have QUIT and b) there is NO WAY Dona would want me to do that. (just from what I knew of her here)  So, thank you Dona, you've even helped me this morning....as well as all of you have and will continue to do. (((hugs)))


Tracy, that instict does not go away. At least not yet, 4 months in. I had a HORRIBLE day at work today, the kind that I'm mad at myself for quitting because that means I can't have one. Yes, that bad!! But I'm just not allowed, that's the only way I can look at it.

Glad you're not worried about the scale Anna, too many are. And too many don't think about the fact that exercize can make you heavier because of muscle gain. It's ALL about how you feel - that's it!!


----------



## Annalog

Jen said:


> I also have bad manners Nicolas, welcome!! I know you don't smoke, but I certainly have sympathy for all that are quitting. It's HARD.


Me too. Welcome Nicolas!



Jen said:


> Glad you're not worried about the scale Anna, too many are. And too many don't think about the fact that exercize can make you heavier because of muscle gain. It's ALL about how you feel - that's it!!


Yep, I know that inches are more important than pounds. (Notice that I was not brave enough to post those measurements!   

Unfortunately I am apple, not pear, shaped. I know that this is worse for my heart and overall health even if it does cause people to think I weigh less than I actually do. Fortunately, it appears that I also lose the fat closest to my heart first. Either that or gravity is pulling the fat down and just making it look that way.  (It also means that I can see my fat easier than if it was hiding behind me. )

Well, back to work for this recovering couch potato


----------



## drenee

This thread can use all the cheerleaders we can get.  Quitting bad habits like smoking or not exercising or not taking our meds appropriately is difficult.  The more folks we have around to give us a boost each day, the better.
Welcome Nicholas.  Good luck to your friends.  Sounds like they have a great friend in you as you support them.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Welcome Nicolas, glad to have you here...

You need to realize that we feast our eyes on good looking men every know and then. It's our reward for our day-to-day successes. Geoff is a good sport and puts up with it. You can either feast with us or put up with it, but no complaining allowed.  

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You could just provide him a feast as well. . . . . .


----------



## Annalog

Leslie said:


> Welcome Nicolas, glad to have you here...
> 
> You need to realize that we feast our eyes on good looking men every know and then. It's our reward for our day-to-day successes. Geoff is a good sport and puts up with it. You can either feast with us or put up with it, but no complaining allowed.
> 
> L


Another option is to turn off the images. However then you would miss the couch potatoes and dancing chickens.


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> You could just provide him a feast as well. . . . . .


I understand that sort of feast is going on in the INFINITY thread...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Y'all are having way too much fun in this thread without me.... You've got yourself a new cheerleader


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> Y'all are having way too much fun in this thread without me.... You've got yourself a new cheerleader


Ha! And you are the only one who asked for the link to the Cesar video! Not sure what's wrong with everyone else...guess they are exercising their willpower or something. LOL.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> Ha! And you are the only one who asked for the link to the Cesar video! Not sure what's wrong with everyone else...guess they are exercising their willpower or something. LOL.


Oh, they don't know what they're missing....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cesar video? I go hide under my pillow for a day and what have I missed.

Sorry guys, I've just popped in from time-to-time to read the tributes to Dona. Haven't been good for much else.

So, let me just give everyone a blanket










for making it through a very difficult day.


----------



## Neo

Hey Everybody!!!!!!

Boy you have all been busy these last couple of days! But most importantly, you have all been AWESOME and have done AMAZINGLY!!!! Woohooooo!!!!!!!!! 

Tracy: Day 3 is now past, I am sooo proud of you (although I never really had a doubt !). The hardest is past with regards to the physical addiction part: you are now rid of that! So when you get the urge, just think about this: it's ONLY (yeah right, "only", huh) in your head now, and no matter how hard it may sometimes be (and I'm sorry but it will )to resist the call, you DON'T NEED IT ANYMORE ! And YAAAYYYY to the man in your life, I think it so awesome that you are there for each other in this tough time and get to share this! My mom quit 1 week before me (but she didn't tell me and I didn't tell her, how funny is that!) and once we found out about each other it made it easier to share. OK, she lives in North Africa, but we talk every weekend, and it would go something like: are you ok? Are you hungry all the time? What are you eating? lol  . BTW, I still think you should order yourself the Oberon ToL for your Kindle this week, you sooooo deserve it  - sorry, but I'm all for rewards and gratification, not so much a "stick" person as that NEVER worked on me, even as a kid (my parents still talk about THAT as it seems it was quite difficult to uh, "motivate" me to do anything differently from what I had in mind  ).

Anna: Wow, I have so much respect for what you are doing, as in a way it is even harder I think. You see, when we quit smoking, we quit and it's nada. You however, still need to eat, everyday, several times a day, and I can only imagine (ok, I KNOW, just been on a diet and trying to continue being good to not put the weight back on and loose the rest I still have to loose) how much harder it is to resist temptation!!! Here too, I think it's still one day at a time, one meal at a time, one snack at a time, while keeping the end in sight. Be strong and keep it up, YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I'm totally with you: jeans are the best test EVER!!!!! I find a scale only useful in that it should cheer you on when it goes down, and be ignored otherwise. That's my scale philosophy and I'm sticking to it . Also, I agree with Prof: tea has helped me a lot (and still does everyday). It tastes good, fills me up and so curbs my appetite and somehow manages to satisfy my taste buds for good tasting sweet stuff. I have also discovered a whole new range of Rooibos teas in my quest for teas I could drink (and enjoy!) without sugar, and this has been wonderful (by the way, because of that I now even have less sugar in my morning coffee and can't stand the way I used to drink it just a month ago!).

Chris: *4 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* This is HUGE!!!!! One whole month and you didn't even realize it!!!!!! This is beyond great!!!!! Seriously!!!!! I'm sure you wouldn't have thought it possible at the time, and especially when you started this thread! I hope you are as proud of yourself as I am of you, honestly !!!!!!!! I know your GS is an amazing motivation (and boy is he a motivation, sooo cute!), but YOU HAVE DONE ALL THIS ON YOUR OWN!!!!!!!!!!! Simply wonderful . Special hugs to you my Dear, who beyond being amazing have also managed to bring us all together on this wonderful thread, and this is priceless. I often wish we could all get together, "for real" (not that this is not "real"!!!!), enjoy a nice cup of tea and have a good laugh, smokeless, and with healthy snacks 

Jen: going strong on those 5 months soon ... Have you received your DVDs yet? I can't wait to hear from you on those and hope you have as much fun with them as you hope - also, please let me know if they are "doable" in an apartment building with wooden floors or if it would drive my neighbors from below nuts, hem ...

And to all our cheerleaders: thank you for being there for us and for making this place so nice and warm, and such a pleasure to always come back to - and Leslie, as a special request: please keep the Cesar pics coming, he is by far my personal favorite 

Hugs and sweet dreams to all


----------



## Annalog

Leslie, I somehow missed the first reference to a Cesar video.  Also, I realized why I was feeling old the other day. Cesar reminds me of one of my nephews (striking good looks and does not know it).

Thanks for the cheer, Gertie. Today was a very difficult day.

Thanks Neo. However I have to say that my biggest problem with food is taking the time and effort to find, purchase, or fix the healthy choices. I actually enjoy eating healthy, low-fat, low-salt food. (Yes, I am strange. Maybe it is because my mom gave me raw carrots when I was teething. I still love them. [Note to self: Buy some carrots to keep at work.]) Temptation is mainly a problem for me when I am under stress as I am a stress eater. My other problem is if I skip a meal. Several members of my family are hypoglycemic. While my blood sugar tests OK, I am probably borderline hypoglycemic. This is one reason why I would never consider any "diet" that severely restricts calories. It is also why, if I get too hungry, "fast food" is a problem.


Spoiler



Feed me NOW before I bite someones head off!


 It is when I get to that point that I make very bad choices. However if I remember to plan ahead and make sure I have good food available, I am OK at resisting food temptation. (Tomorrow's breakfast will be leftover Japanese Crusted Salmon with a glaze and wasabi on the side. [The wasabi was supposed to be in the crust but DH cannot eat wasabi and I love it. More for me! It is wonderful that the calories in wasabi are negligible. ] DH and I split one piece of the salmon and ate all of the stir-fried vegetables. The dinner was listed as less than 300 calories each. I am full as I had more than half of the vegetables so that DH would have room for ice cream. ) Also this week I have mostly drunk tea or water, no soda. I did have lemonade with one lunch. Since I do not like coffee, I do not have to worry about sugar in my coffee. 

However, my biggest downfall is the "Couch" part of "Couch Potato", not the "Potato" part.  I definitely need to get more exercise.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anna, I have a problem with sugar dropping, too, so I eat a very high protein diet.  I rarely have cereal of any kind because I'll be hungry an hour or two later.  That's why my lunch is protein bars and breakfast is a waffle with peanut butter.  Makes it tough on my cholesterol count.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Anna, I have a problem with sugar dropping, too, so I eat a very high protein diet. I rarely have cereal of any kind because I'll be hungry an hour or two later. That's why my lunch is protein bars and breakfast is a waffle with peanut butter. Makes it tough on my cholesterol count.


My cholesterol count is not good but not horrible. I also have been allergic to each of the cholesterol meds my doctor has had me try. It is also what got me started on those breakfast burritos.  Fortunately I can eat a whole grain cereal with a few raisins for sweetner, especially if I also eat some nuts. Tomorrow will be easy as I am having salmon for breakfast.  I had not thought of waffles and peanut butter; good idea!

EDIT: However my mom developed problems due to a high protein diet a doctor put her on. I should be careful either way.


----------



## Nicolas

Although I'm not smoking, I see this thread is about eating problems to, so I'm happy to join in (well... this does sound a bit weird ). My problem is that I inherited a really ineffective (or super-effective?) metabolic system from my mother that even if I eat really few, it's enough and it shows on me. Note that I'm a 5 foot 10 inches male weighting 168 pounds, so currently in the upper half of the "normal" BMI area. But in order to maintain this, I have to exercise a lot (I do krav-maga 2 times a week and go swimming 1 time apart from the regular dumbbell training at home) AND eat little food. I'm actually eating less than my girlfriend (hopefully soon-to-be fiancée ), who is the is the most adorable and slim 5 foot, 4 inches and 108 pounds woman. I don't eat any chocolate (she happily takes my share too ), and trying to have a firm grip on any intake, but life is just not fair


----------



## Annalog

Nicolas, have you asked your physician? Also, do you eat frequent small meals or one or two larger ones? Do you eat breakfast? I have read that very low calorie diets or long periods without food can cause the body to think it is starving and cause it to become very efficient at processing food. More frequent small meals are supposed to help prevent this. However I don't know how it could be reversed.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## 908tracy

Good Thursday morning all!!!

Wow, we are growing on this thread and that's wonderful! The more the merrier. =) 

Welcome our newest cheerleader, Luvmy4brats!!! Happy to have you here cheering us on.

Nicolas, I am not sure of what to suggest on the metabolism issue but it sure sounds as though you have things under control. I second the idea of 5 small meals as a possible way to regulate it. (?) I would definitely mention this to your doc though if you haven't already. Oh yes, please keep us posted on any changes in your relationship status. How exciting!!!

Neo, you are such a doll! Thank you for the encouragement. I will keep reminding myself that it's all in my head now, although at times I'd love to just unscrew my head and put it aside until the thoughts of smoking subside entirely!   hahaha I'm sure you can relate. Chris & Jen, You both are doing fabulous dahlings! I am so proud of us.

Anna, I loved reading your chicken keeping thread last night. It busied me for quite awhile and I am impressed with the thourough-ness (word?) of the process. I am now excited at the chicken-watch and will follow along with you. Cannot wait to see pics of the cute little things!!!! Ok, back on topic...I would like to make a suggestion if I may? I am going to be picking up an inexpensive pedometer at Walmart on a suggestion from another board I belong to. Some there strive for 10,000 steps per day as a fitness goal. I am not sure if that will be my goal since I do not know how many steps per day I take now, but thought it sounded like a good idea to make me aware of my activity/inactivity and a great place to begin. Just an idea.=)
Leslie, Exercising willpower? Nah!!!!!! I somehow missed the Cesar video offer as well. What the heck! Check your pm! lol
Gertie & Deb, sending hugs your way in hopes that today finds you a bit less sad than yesterday.
Geoffthomas,  Cheerleading outfit? Oh I want to see this!!!! (((hugs))))
AFM- It is day #4 for DBF and I....this feels like the longest week I am telling ya!


----------



## Jen

Morning everyone!!  
I'm loving all the new additions to this thread!!  

That's a bummer Nicolas.  I'm fairly sure you've probably talked to a doctor before, but it sounds like you've got it sort of under control.  Our bodies are so weird, aren't they?  I mentioned earlier in this thread that about 9 months ago I was diagnosed with a severely underactive thyroid.  As in not working at all.  I have no idea when or why that happened!!  It's messing with my metabolism too.  I still haven't managed to get it under control, but fortunately it really has nothing to do with the food I eat.  Do you have any proposal plans??  How FUN!  I just got married last year so it's still fresh in my mind.  You don't happen to be a musician, do you?  My husband wrote me a song, and played it for me on the beach in Mexico right before he proposed - very effective   !!

Tracy, I'm so proud of you!  You made it past day 3 - you're on the way.  Oh yes, week 1 is absolutely, without a doubt the longest week I can remember in my entire life.  It makes next week just a bit easier!  You start to get used to it.  I had almost panic attacks my first week, but they were gone by week 2.  I'm proud of all of us - Chris, 4 weeks is GREAT!!!  

Neo - stupid Amazon, they haven't even shipped my DVDs yet.  That's what I get for choosing free super saver shipping!!  But I'll definitely share how I like them.  I'm really excited for both the new yoga ones and the Turbo Jam.  

Anna, I can relate to that.  I work a full time (+) job, plus do all the grocery shopping, cleaning, laundry, and I have to make every single meal that I eat.  The DH works until about 8:30 every night, so we don't eat dinner together usually.  I really do like healthy foods, but they take so much more time to prepare!!  If I'm lucky enough to get home by 5:30, jump on the treadmill for 30-45, or do yoga, whatever - it's usually 6:30 by the time I'm done with that.  Then I jump in the shower, maybe throw in a load of laundry or something when I'm done - 7:00-7:15 by the time I get to the kitchen, and I'm hungry.  And tired.  WHY isn't there more quick, actually healthy food?!  It's annoying!  Plus I have a serious addiction to foods that are horrible for me - I could live on french fries forever.  I hate it!


----------



## Annalog

I like this thread so much because of the wonderful people who post here!

Nicolas, I am also curious about what krav-maga exercise is. The name made me think of Japanese cartoons! 



crebel said:


> Anna - Keep up the good work! I can't believe how well you are doing with your life changes. You can change the "couch" status one day at a time too. Even if you start with keeping track of steps you take and walk extra steps in your house or up and down stairs (if you have them) or do some arms curls while holding cans from your pantry for weight. Just start with one small thing and work up from there. It won't overwhelm you that way.


Thanks Chris; you inspire me!

The beginning is easy for me as I have been practicing this for over 20 years! It will be when I run short of time, it is more stressful at work, or I reach that first or second plateau that I will have problems. Also I have a compulsive, but lazy, personality. For the first few weeks, compulsive wins over lazy. After that, ...  Without all the years of practicing, i would be much heavier!  With fresh batteries, the Wii Fit thinks I have lost 2 pounds in 1 day! (Silly Wii Fit board - It always seem to measure heavier with low battery charge.) This morning, the results are 207.5 and 40 years old.



908tracy said:


> Anna, I loved reading your chicken keeping thread last night. It busied me for quite awhile and I am impressed with the thourough-ness (word?) of the process. I am now excited at the chicken-watch and will follow along with you. Cannot wait to see pics of the cute little things!!!! Ok, back on topic...I would like to make a suggestion if I may? I am going to be picking up an inexpensive pedometer at Walmart on a suggestion from another board I belong to. Some there strive for 10,000 steps per day as a fitness goal. I am not sure if that will be my goal since I do not know how many steps per day I take now, but thought it sounded like a good idea to make me aware of my activity/inactivity and a great place to begin. Just an idea.=)


Tracy, I am glad you liked the chicken thread. and glad it could keep you busy for a while! It is proof that I am compulsive, right?

The pedometer is a great idea. I do have and use one as my company participates in the Virgin HealthMiles program. You would think that it would inspire me more as when I reach the next level I get a $125 Amazon Gift Card. (DUH! silly Anna, walk more!!) I am working on it but there is a reason why my Flickr name is Origami-Turtle. 

Japanese Crusted Salmon with Wasabi for breakfast is great! Beats a McD burrito with hot picante sauce any day. (Problem is I have to remember to fix it! )



Jen said:


> Anna, I can relate to that. I work a full time (+) job, plus do all the grocery shopping, cleaning, laundry, and I have to make every single meal that I eat. The DH works until about 8:30 every night, so we don't eat dinner together usually. I really do like healthy foods, but they take so much more time to prepare!! If I'm lucky enough to get home by 5:30, jump on the treadmill for 30-45, or do yoga, whatever - it's usually 6:30 by the time I'm done with that. Then I jump in the shower, maybe throw in a load of laundry or something when I'm done - 7:00-7:15 by the time I get to the kitchen, and I'm hungry. And tired. WHY isn't there more quick, actually healthy food?! It's annoying! Plus I have a serious addiction to foods that are horrible for me - I could live on french fries forever. I hate it!


Jen, You hit the nail on the head! Except that you are more active than I currently am and DH is willing to do grocery shopping. However his food choices are terrible as he can eat nearly anything and not gain too much weight.

I am late, again, for work but since I have already eaten breakfast, McD is not a temptation! Thanks and Good Work to everyone! Have a healthy day!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nicolas: ohhhh getting engaged. How wonderful. 

Anna: When I started trying to eat better I found that the Amy's and Kashi frozen meals were wonderful. I still like them but I have been eating more of the Lean Cuisine Spa meals. The Amy's and Kashi are really good in that they are Organic (All of AMy's) and made with real ingredients. You can read and understand everything on them. They are great for lunch at work. I also got in the habit of cooking a couple of big meals on the weekend and then having the left overs for meals through out the week. Finally, I have one day were I chop up all of my veggies for salads so that it takes me no time to make a salad.


----------



## Nicolas

Krav-maga is a hand-to-hand fighting style developed by the Hungarian, Budapest-born Lichtenfeld Imre (though history records him as "Imi" which is just a nickname for "Imre" ). He cultivated it during the German occupation of Pozsony (nowadays the city belongs to Slovakia and it's name is Bratislava) in the '40s as self-defense for the unarmed Jews. Later he moved to Israel and this technique was adopted by the Israeli army and spread worldwide. You can read about it at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krav_Maga.

This is a system emphasizing real-world self-defense situations. Unarmed combat where the focus is on avoiding conflicts, discouraging any attacks by evasion, quick retaliation. There are no rankings, exams, obligatory moves, choreographies (what I loathe about karate), just plain and effective techniques. One learns how to disarm an attacker armed with different weapons, which parts of the body are the most vulnerable, how to protect AND attack them. Really improves balance, reflexes and develops fluid moves. Doesn't emphasize strength or intensive anaerobic training, but certainly is a wonderful sport.


----------



## Jen

Anna, I definitely am not that active every single day, and when I say 'on the treadmill' I mean walking (and reading while I walk - I hold a 3 pound weight in one hand, and my kindle in the other, then switch - makes it go by so much faster) - I can't run.  Even though I'm only 30 I have the knees of a 70 year old.  Literally.  Eventually I'll need surgery on both - I was super athletic back in high school and have partially torn both of my ACLs.  I did get those Sketchers shape up shoes - LOVE them.  They were originally made for people with bad knees, actually.  Then they discovered all of the other benefits.  They definitely work you out more just by walking.  
My DH also 'volunteers' to go grocery shopping, but the man always comes home with Doritos and Oreos, drives me nuts.  He does it on purpose so I won't let him go anymore.  Smart guy!  

Nicolas, that sounds NUTS!!!  And pretty cool.  

Prof - I LOVE Amy's soups, chilis and mac & cheese.  I eat Kashi Go Lean crunch every morning for breakfast, but have not tried either's frozen meals.  I'm always so skeptical on how frozen meals will taste (I tried lean cuisine, just doesn't do it for me), but I'm going to the store today so maybe I'll pick up a few and try them.  Good idea on chopping veggies, too.  Especially with green bags - I LOVE those things!!  They very literally keep veggies better for at least a week, maybe even two, longer.  I'll try that.  I try making big meals on the weekend, too - but it doesn't always happen!


----------



## Annalog

Crazy start to work today but I had to reply.


Jen said:


> My DH also 'volunteers' to go grocery shopping, but the man always comes home with Doritos and Oreos, drives me nuts. He does it on purpose so I won't let him go anymore. Smart guy!


This had me laughing! DH comes nome with corn tortilla chips and the Organics sandwich cookies that look like Oreos. I cannot complain as he does pack his own lunch. (Gotta love him!) But I swear that he can live on cheese and crackers, peanut butter and jelly sandwiches, chips, and cookies! (That is also the limit of his food preparation abilities! )


----------



## 908tracy

Annalog said:


> Crazy start to work today but I had to reply.This had me laughing! DH comes nome with corn tortilla chips and the Organics sandwich cookies that look like Oreos. I cannot complain as he does pack his own lunch. (Gotta love him!) But I swear that he can live on cheese and crackers, peanut butter and jelly sandwiches, chips, and cookies! (That is also the limit of his food preparation abilities! )


This has me chuckling too! My DBF came home (the ONE time he went grocery shopping bc I was too sick to go) with almost nothing but junk food. I wanted to hug him for at least being so sweet to go, but I also wanted to hit him for thinking canned spahgetti o's was dinner! (especially since Ive never once served them or had them in the house before this!) Aaaah yes, there is a very good reason he doesn't cook. But I love him anyways!!!

You all have shared some great suggestions. Keep them coming!


----------



## Jen

Hilarious!! My husband very literally eats peanut butter and jelly toast EVERY SINGLE DAY for breakfast. Every day. I can't even tell you how much peanut butter we go through. And a turkey sandwich with chips (baked, as long as I'm buying...) every day for lunch. I get bored with food, but since I met him 5 years ago that's ALL he eats!! 
No men know how to grocery shop - but I swear it's on purpose so they don't have to do it! 
Our problem is that _neither_ of us cook. I can cook if I have the time and energy, but usually I don't. Which is one reason I fell in love with my rice cooker (see separate thread if you don't have one - seriously!!), I eat black beans & rice with avacado several times a week - easy, fast, healthy...that's all I've come up with in that department. 
I agree - the more suggestions the better!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hehehe I am lucky, my Hubby does all the cooking. Well, 90% of the cooking. He loves making Thai food and has made green curry, red curry, and pagnang curry, from scratch. Then he freezes the paste so we can make curry whenever we want. Then on Sunday he made chicken satay and a cucumber salad.

I love that he cooks and is totally into it, I had no idea that he would end up doing this even after dating for three years and living together for over a year before the wedding, but he has no sense of how much food to prepare. He made this cucumber salad that called for four cucumbers. For two people. Then he was surprised at how much there was. It happens ever week. I keep telling him he should halve the rescipe (sp) and we would still have left overs. One of these weeks he will listen to me until then, we have more then enough left overs.


----------



## 908tracy

Jen,
I am continually amazed at how they (sorry Geoff & Nicolas, as I know you are both are of the male gender here) can eat the same thing day after day after day! I thought my guy was the only one. He eats hard salami and cheese (sometimes American, sometimes Swiss, whoa!) with mustard, a pack of cracker sticks and cheese, and a cupcake of some sort....EVERY single day of the work week. If I am not making something for lunch on the weekends, he will AGAIN eat that same darn lunch. I would just gag to eat that same thing all of the time. I do make egg salad or tuna fish or pick up some turkey breast for sandwiches, and he will eat those too, BUT whenever I ask what he wants me to pick up for lunches, it's always the same old hard salami and cheese! 

Prof Crash,
You ARE very lucky!!!! Feel free to send me the leftovers anytime...YUM!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Love hard salami and cheese (muenster).  When I was working two jobs, I ate that sandwich every day on the commute from day job to night job.  

I'm an "eat the same thing every day" person myself.  Before my cholesterol got bad, I had a baked chicken thigh (nice and greasy), Ruffles potato chips (my downfall) and Pepsi (before I got addicted to Dr. Pepper) for breakfast every day.  Gosh that sounds good right now.  

When I had to cut out the grease, I had a chocolate malt Carnation instant breakfast every day (with four cigarettes).  

Lunch used to be my big meal of the day, so I had some variety in that, but dinner was chicken, broccoli and potato stir-fry (which I will sometimes vary with beef).  

After which I throw myself on the couch.


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Love hard salami and cheese (muenster). When I was working two jobs, I ate that sandwich every day on the commute from day job to night job.
> 
> I'm an "eat the same thing every day" person myself. Before my cholesterol got bad, I had a baked chicken thigh (nice and greasy), Ruffles potato chips (my downfall) and Pepsi (before I got addicted to Dr. Pepper) for breakfast every day. Gosh that sounds good right now.
> 
> When I had to cut out the grease, I had a chocolate malt Carnation instant breakfast every day (with four cigarettes).
> 
> Lunch used to be my big meal of the day, so I had some variety in that, but dinner was chicken, broccoli and potato stir-fry (which I will sometimes vary with beef).
> 
> After which I throw myself on the couch.


OMG Gertie!!!! You crack me up!!!


----------



## Nicolas

It's like that, if we like something, we don't mind eating it a lot. As now I'm studying at home, the weekend before last, my girlfriend made me food - sorry, I don't think there's an American name for that, it's a delicious cooked mix that involves potatoes, paprika, salami, etc, it's called "paprikás krumpli" and is very popular here - she thought for maybe two days. As I mentioned earlier, I don't eat that much, so I ended up having 4 lunches of the same and didn't have any trouble with it, as the food was great.


----------



## 908tracy

Nicolas,

If you don't mind my asking, where are you from?


----------



## Nicolas

908tracy said:


> Nicolas,
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, where are you from?


Sorry, I thought is shows on the profile but it doesn't  I'm from Hungary.


----------



## 908tracy

Nicolas said:


> Sorry, I thought is shows on the profile but it doesn't  I'm from Hungary.


Oh don't be sorry! I never look at anyone's profiles. Oh now you are making me hungry for Chicken Paprikash! =) And WELCOME again!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nicolas said:


> Sorry, I thought is shows on the profile but it doesn't  I'm from Hungary.


Oooh, Beef Gulyas (or something like that). It's very good grease with lots and lots of onions and paprika.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, I feel the need to jump in here.

By the way - Welcome Nicolas.

Now then....I understand the problem being stated here about your significant (male) others.
And while I think of myself as a John Wayne type, I cook a significant amount of the time.  I am responsible for meals every weekend (Friday, Saturday and Sunday). Not just char-burned hamburgers either.  I always cook Christmas dinner for the entire, gathered family.  And I do the grocery shopping for everything I cook.  But I know so many spouses that would not be caught even visiting the kitchen, I am ashamed sometimes.  And I keep telling my friends that if they want to impress their wives, cook them a meal.  The closest most of them have come is to put together spaghetti with Ragu (from a jar) meat sauce.  And even then they leave the kitchen a terrible mess for their wives to clean up.

Oh well.


----------



## Annalog

Geoff, glad you jumped in! I also want to jump in and say I feel very lucky to have my DH. While he cannot cook, he does much of the house cleaning (floors, bathrooms, etc.), much of the grocery shopping, as well as some of the laundry. I am very happy to do the cooking since he folds and puts the laundry away.  The only grocery shopping I need to do is that specifically for cookiing. DH also reads the labels in the store as he suspects that high fructose corn syrup aggravates his acid reflux. However he does have a higher tolerance for Dinty Moore, etc. than I do. I seem to have a greater need to eat vegetables.  (DH is also the one who told me about the Kindle and that I needed one. He tried to give me a Kindle for Christmas 2008 but it showed up as a K2 in 2009 instead. )


----------



## Jen

I'm not really complaining Geoff, it actually makes grocery shopping a snap!  A vat of peanut butter, jelly, bread, turkey and cheese - he's good to go!  I kind of wish I was like that.  I'm the kind of person that will go on streaks of eating the same thing all the time, then not eating it for months.  I used to have Chipotle every single friday.  I haven't had it for 6 months, and have no desire for it.  Now fridays are PF Chang's takeout - my worse meal of the week usually - but my FAVORITE.  

You're a special kind of man Geoff!!  The John Wayne type that is a great cheerleader, AND he cooks   ?!  

Man, you guys are lucky with these husbands that cook and clean!  I can't complain though, mine is an aspiring music composer, and does that in the morning, then teaches about 45 guitar students every week to pay the bills.  He works from dawn to dusk, and he takes care of the yardwork.  And he'll help clean when I complain enough!  In the last 2 years he's landed gigs with Abercrombie, American Eagle (just did their new summer video), Hollister, Gilly Hicks, XOXO, Jolt...just to name a few.  Plus he did a documentary on Panama that ended up in 27 film festivals internationally.  I'm proud, can you tell   ?  So he doesn't cook or clean......


----------



## Annalog

DH and I split work at home based on temperment. He cleans because his tolerance of clutter is lower than mine. I cook because my  tolerance of canned or junk food is lower than his.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

But, Geoff, we all know you're special!!!

My late DH was special in his own way, too.  He could spend an entire evening reading the newspaper while I came home from work, cooked dinner, raised the kids, cleaned the house, etc., and not lose concentration for a second.  

And if the roof was leaking, he was always right there encouraging me to get up on the roof with a bucket of tar and a mop.  

Whatta guy.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My late DH was special in his own way, too. He could spend an entire evening reading the newspaper while I came home from work, cooked dinner, raised the kids, cleaned the house, etc., and not lose concentration for a second.
> 
> And if the roof was leaking, he was always right there encouraging me to get up on the roof with a bucket of tar and a mop.
> 
> Whatta guy.


That sounds very much like my first husband.. The one who would wake me up at noon when I was between a split shift (off at 8 AM and back to work at 4 PM) telling me he was hungry, or the dishes needed to be done, or we needed to wash clothes....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> That sounds very much like my first husband.. The one who would wake me up at noon when I was between a split shift (off at 8 AM and back to work at 4 PM) telling me he was hungry, or the dishes needed to be done, or we needed to wash clothes....


And I'm sure he thought you were lucky to be married to him just like mine did.


----------



## drenee

I don't want to turn this into a bash first husband's thread, but I can't let this one go. 
My ex didn't do dishes, but he had no problem telling me EXACTLY how they should be done, 
and put away. He would leave his dirty clothes everywhere, but we all had to make sure 
our stuff was picked up and put away. He never cooked, but always told me how to do it. 
He took time off to golf, play with his camera,


Spoiler



cheat


, but would have a 
tantrum if I had to give away a job because I was deathly ill. And he was shocked when I 
asked for a divorce.
Okay, sorry. All done now.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> I don't want to turn this into a bash first husband's thread, but I can't let this one go.
> My ex didn't do dishes, but he had no problem telling me EXACTLY how they should be done,
> and put away. He would leave his dirty clothes everywhere, but we all had to make sure
> our stuff was picked up and put away. He never cooked, but always told me how to do it.
> He took time off to golf, play with his camera,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> cheat
> 
> 
> , but would have a
> tantrum if I had to give away a job because I was deathly ill. And he was shocked when I
> asked for a divorce.
> Okay, sorry. All done now.
> deb


It's such fun, though. 

Back OT. I'm heading to the kitchen right now to take O'3 and choco/calcium. I was a very bad girl foodwise tonight, but all for a good cause.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Who said anything about cleaning? I went out and bought him a fourth hamper because he will wash his clothes and leave the clean clothes in a hamper in the laundry room. So he will have three hampers full of clean clothes in the laundry room and dirty clothes on the floor in the bedroom. The scary part is that I am thinking about a fifth hamper for him.

He plays tennis every night of the week so he goes through a lot of exercise clothes. His solution to doing laundry on a weekly basis has been to buy more clothes. It is kind of scary.

He takes care of the yard work, I handle most of the indoor cleaning. He cooks and I do the dishes. The kitchen after he has finished has moved from looking like WWII was fought in it to a minor skirmish which is a good thing. He has figured out that it is easier if he cleans along the way. It gives him more counter space. And the stuff that he makes is yummy!


----------



## Annalog

I am posting from my K2 as I am at my mom's house w/o high speed access. Dinner was corn on the cob, mashed potatoes, and a chicken / vegetable stew, all either organic or natural. Yummy. (Same for breakfast.) After watching Dancing with the Stars, we played with her Wii Fit Plus.  Her BMI is 20 but she wants it to be 19. Tonight her Wii fit age was 20 (she does touch a chair back for balance) ; her actual age is 78. She is an inspiration for me. 

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Nicolas

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oooh, Beef Gulyas (or something like that). It's very good grease with lots and lots of onions and paprika.


Nailed it, the dish I mentioned is really similar to that  I noticed that foreigners really like our food (apart from our pretty women, naturally ).


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone...

Shall we take up a fund to buy Cesar a Kindle?


----------



## drenee

OMG, Leslie, the pics you post increase my heart rate.  Can I count that as an aerobic exercise??

Good luck to everyone today as we end another interesting and eventful week.  
I have a Nano with a wonderful pedometer and today I am going to increase my steps per day. 
Have a wonderful healthy Friday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Jen

Morning everyone!  
Leslie, something tells me that Cesar can probably afford his own kindle   !!  Wish we could see what he was reading - my bet is a trashy romance.  But boy, does he look pretty doing it.  Something very sexy about a man with a book.  

Well guys, the ex husband bashing has effectively made me more appreciative of my husband, so it was helpful!  Mine is certainly a doofus every once in awhile, but he's mostly a great guy.  Definitely wouldn't dare tell me how to cook or clean!  He's much smarter than that.  Before I met him I never thought I'd get married, I can't stand most men  !  Glad these guys are your exes, that's for sure!!  

Prof - that is my husband's solution as well.  But it's usually underwear.  I made him put his laundry in the back corner of our bedroom because his piles up so high and I want it out of sight.  The one thing I refuse to do is his laundry!!


----------



## Andra

You guys are great.  Yeah everyone for not smoking today and for watching your food and moving more.
I'm trying to be more healthy and lose a good bit of weight so now I get some support also.  I brought breakfast with me to work instead of going through the drive-through at Jack in the Box.  THANKS.


----------



## Annalog

Welcome Andra.

Wishing all the best to everyone today.

Short post due to posting from K2. 

Time to eat my mom's cooking for breakfast.  

EDIT to add missing letters.


----------



## drenee

Andra, glad you're here getting healthy with us.

Anna, I'm glad you can post from your K2.  I have to learn to do that.  
Mom's cooking, at my mom's that would mean I would lose weight.  During treatment I did not lose any weight.  Spent one week at my mom's after treatment and I lost a pound and a half.  
deb


----------



## Jen

Welcome Andra!  That's what we're here for.  Everyone here is pretty great!!  

Anna, I've never even tried the internet from my kindle....I'm way too impatient for that.  Then again, I'm a K1, I don't know if there is a difference there.  I wish my mom would cook me breakfast!  Actually, ANYone would do.....I just had my typical Kashi cereal with raspberries, blueberries, and blackberries.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I keep oatmeal at the office so I have something to eat for breakfast. I don't eat at home because I value that extra 10-15 minutes in bed.


----------



## Jen

I only eat at home because with my coffee snob tendencies I have to wait 5 minutes for my coffee to steep, that's when I eat!!  
Oatmeal at the office - that is a good idea.  I keep smart pop 100 calorie popcorn bags for snacks, never even thought about oatmeal.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok,
I am the nag and the "recorder".
Tracy how are you doing today, dear?
We worry when we don't hear from those we care about.
And Chris how is week 5 going?

Are we already to tackle the weekend?


----------



## Nicolas

This week I lost 4 pounds despite almost not moving at all. I'll have a very important exam next week and I'm really nervous. Plus, when I'm sick of studying, I work out a little (dumbbells, push-ups), calms a bit down.


----------



## drenee

I am proud to say that I am at 3,807 steps for the day.  And a lot of that has been running up and down my stairs.  Instead of making a pile to carry up or down, I have been putting things away as I come across them.  Gets more steps in.  I've also put on ankle weights.  I'm also listening to music on my iPod.  If the music is a fast song I have been moving faster.  Hey, every little bit counts, I say.
deb


----------



## Annalog

Geoff, thanks for keeping track of us! Nag, recorder, and cheerleader -- now that is multi-tasking!

Yay Deb. Music also helps me move faster.

Nicolas, great work! Sending successful test thoughts. Using exercise to reduce stress and as a break is great. It is a tip I should follow.

Leslie, great picture!

I see that my short message was misleading. My mom did not cook breakfast for me this morning. Instead, I heated, in the microwave, leftovers from the dinner my mom cooked yesterday. It was still yummy and healthy (chicken, carrots, cauliflower, green beans, onions, pea pods stew over mashed potatoes).

Thanks for the suggestions. I need to take a box of oatmeal and some raisins to the office for the inevitable mornings when I miss eating breakfast. Also, I checked the calories on the fruit parfait and I am positive that it would hold me until lunch. Those times when I pull into McD in the morning I will get a parfait but will need to follow it with either trail mix or oatmeal. Tip I got from my mom yesterday: The Magic Bullet does a great job grinding flax seeds for putting on hot cereal. (Flax seeds keep their nutritional value better if kept whole but are better eaten ground.) I recently bought a Magic Bullet on a clearance sale but have not used it yet. I will need to take one of the containers to work along with some flax seeds. My office has the base of the Magic Bullet in our breakroom.

As I do not have a phone with data support, the Internet access on my K2 (Sprint US version) was important to me when I was away from easy access during stressful family times last year. I needed the ability to read and send e-mail frequently.

Jen, I suspect the abilities pre-upgrade matched the K1 but since the 2.3 upgrades, the browser has been a bit more functional and stable.

Settings I use: *Advanced Mode, Disable Images, Enable Javascript*.

Pre-upgrade I could log in to Gmail to read and send e-mails. I could log into Facebook, update status, and read and reply to messages. I had not found a way to log in to KB but it might be possible. For sites where I could successfully log in, the Kindle would remember my logged in status until cookies were cleared or the Kindle was restarted. Pages that are primarily text will load MUCH faster than ones with images. It is still slow but was functional. Long pages stay loaded and WN can be turned off while reading. The last page is often available via Back without turning WN on.

Post-upgrade I found that I could log in to KB. I do not know if this is due to improvements in the browser or a change to KB. I have bookmarks for my favorite forums (Not Quite Kindle, Let's Talk Kindle, etc.) and my favorite threads. Following the New link works perfectly when logged in and with the browser improvements.

Typing in the text box is SLOW, especially with long messages. I have not tried spell check as pop-up windows are NOT supported. However I found out that Quote does work but I do not see the text until I put my cursor in the text box.

Clear cache periodically. It seems to reduce the frequence of "random reboots".


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It sounds like everyone is on track. Keep working on it folks.

I am reasonably certain my trainer hates me. At least some of the stuff he has me do is just wrong. Really, really wrong. At least today I am not feeling totally sore. That is a massive improvement. That said, I used the rower for the first time last night. We had to set it to the highest weight amount. That made me very happy. Walking planks really are awful. Seriously, awful.


----------



## 908tracy

geoffthomas said:


> Ok,
> I am the nag and the "recorder".
> Tracy how are you doing today, dear?
> We worry when we don't hear from those we care about.
> And Chris how is week 5 going?
> 
> Are we already to tackle the weekend?


BIG hugs to you Geoffthomas! I am hanging in there that's for sure! Day #5 for me and I am wondering if you have ESP? I am a bit worried about the weekend. Not that I go out to bars or any social setting that smokers attend, but for the simple fact that "it's the weekend!!!" I know, so silly right? A bit afraid that if DBF and I spend too much time together sitting around we will get bored and urges will hit hard or something. I guess any change in routine will provoke a fear of backsliding. ( I do not want that to happen.....do not want to go through hell week again!!!!!) Ok, VENT OVER!!!!! Thanks for listening.

Everyone,
We've made it through this week and it sounds as though we are all doing a great job in our efforts. Let's keep it up!!! I have to run and am sorry no time for personals. (((hugs)))


----------



## Annalog

drenee said:


> Mom's cooking, at my mom's that would mean I would lose weight. During treatment I did not lose any weight. Spent one week at my mom's after treatment and I lost a pound and a half.
> deb


Deb, if I ate my mom's cooking all the time, I would lose weight and love it. She has several health problems including celiac (no gluten), several severe food allergies (no chocolate and citrus allowed), and severe hypoglycemia (no refined sugar allowed). She prefers plain but tasty food. The result is she has to cook most of her own food as she can rarely find restaurant or pre-prepared food that it is safe for her to eat. Main dishes are low fat with lots of vegetables. Bananas and apples are always available. Deserts are rare but good and low glycemic when available.

Unfortunately her taste buds have not recovered from chemo. She can no longer taste many of the foods she loves. Fortunately some flavors are still OK. It is good we both love onion, garlic, and chili peppers!


----------



## Annalog

(((Tracy))) You can do it!

I am also dreading the weekend. I have not yet told DH about my new resolution. (He tries to be helpful by skipping his deserts to remove temptation. However I want to see if I can do it this time without him noticing until I am within a few pounds of his weight as I would love to weigh less than DH for once in the entire time I have known him.  ) 

Unfortunately we have recently gotten into the habit of weekend breakfasts at the local McD. He looks forward to an Egg McMuffin and a hot fudge sundae.  Last weekend I had scrambled eggs and sausage with salsa instead of breakfast burritos.


----------



## drenee

Anna, I'm sorry your mom has so many health issues.  Good for her for experimenting and working through it. 

I have been trying to increase the protein in my diet.  Well, I've been gone and have little to no easy food in my apartment.  I just laid out a piece of fish to broil for lupper.  (It's my made up word for lunch/supper.  My kids thought I was a genius when I used it.  I only wanted to cook one meal.  Shhhhh, don't tell them.)  But since the fish is frozen and I'm starving I need something else.  I had some of the new Greek Yoplait yogurt because it has twice the amount of protein, but I can't stand the bitter taste I think it has.  So I just used it to make myself a smoothie.  Yogurt, 1% milk, and frozen fruit.  Still has a bit of a bitter taste, but not too bad.
deb


----------



## Andra

increasing protein - I have become addicted to Panera Bread's Black Bean Soup.  We pick up a quart on the weekend and I have some with my lunch almost all week.  Maybe it's all in my head, but I eat the soup first and have my sandwich or whatever a little later and I am good until suppertime.


----------



## Annalog

drenee said:


> Anna, I'm sorry your mom has so many health issues. Good for her for experimenting and working through it.
> ...
> deb


Thanks Deb. It is because my mom has been experimenting with her diet for the last 50 years that she is with us today. (More than 50 years ago a doctor told my mom that she would probably die in her 30s as her own mother had.) Despite her various health issues (many more than I mentioned), she is very fit. She figured out that she was allergic to wheat long before celiac was well known and probably about 30 years before she was diagnosed with it. Both her oncologist and her naturopathic physician credit her long-time diet and fitness with her remarkable recovery from surgery and chemo to treat a stage 3C cancer. It was not either lung or breast cancer even though she had smoked for about 10-15 years when younger. She had started smoking when it was suggested as a way to help her asthma and allergies.    Times have changed!


----------



## drenee

Wow, what a woman.  She must truly be an inspiration for you and the rest of your family.

On another note: 5,661 steps and I only burned 168 calories??  I haven't even burned off my half bowl of Special K yet.  ......deep breath.....focus....focus...look at the friggin big picture......
Note to self: do not look at the calorie counter any longer.  Feel good about the fact that you have increased your activity and you feel wonderful.  

Okay, back to work.  Winter clothes are put away.  Summer clothes are all over my bedroom.  I did hang my bathing suits (I bought two this year) up in the hall so I could see them and encourage me to keep moving!!

deb


----------



## Jen

Wow Anna, your mom IS an amazing woman! I'm sure she is an inspiration.

YAY TRACY!!! The weekend is tough - and yes, I know exactly what you mean. During the week you're working, moving, running errands, but the weekend is for relaxing - and relaxing means smoking. Maybe every time you get the urge you take a walk around the block? Or do 10 sit ups, or something!! Then the weekend will be over, and you will have completed your first full week! YES!

Deb, I just did that - I hate switching winter and summer clothes, I always feel that means that I should be cleaning things out too, so I put it off. This year I didn't bother with that, things are just crammed in there. But at least my winter stuff is no longer in my closet! 
And don't look at the calorie counter, I never do. It can't take into consideration how fast you're moving, and the faster you move the more calories you burn! I try my best to ignore the counter on my treadmill, because if I didn't it would hardly be worth the time I spend on it  !!



Andra said:


> increasing protein - I have become addicted to Panera Bread's Black Bean Soup. We pick up a quart on the weekend and I have some with my lunch almost all week. Maybe it's all in my head, but I eat the soup first and have my sandwich or whatever a little later and I am good until suppertime.


I LOVE their black bean soup!! They used to have a salad every fall called the Orchard Harvest salad (buggars didn't have it this year, I was quite upset) and I'd go every tuesday and thursday so I could have a half of a salad with the black bean soup. I just noticed the other day they now have the black bean soup every day! That is a good idea to get a quart of it, I didn't know they sold it that way! It's the protein in the beans that fills you up - I LOVE black beans!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nicolas said:


> Nailed it, the dish I mentioned is really similar to that  I noticed that foreigners really like our food (apart from our pretty women, naturally ).


I haven't made that in a long time. My arteries can't take all that yummy food. <sigh>


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Good morning everyone...
> 
> Shall we take up a fund to buy Cesar a Kindle?


Yes. He can read it at my house.


----------



## drenee

He can do whatever he wants at my house.  
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> He can do whatever he wants at my house.
> deb


Doesn't that couch look ... comfy?


----------



## drenee

Absolutely!!!


----------



## Annalog

Tracy, the following are weekend activity suggestions from a geek/nerd (me). (DH is also a geek/nerd.)

Visit some of the local "tourist" sites that local people only see when relatives come to visit. Enjoy the sites without the relatives.

Visit a museum (art/science/history/natural history/car/plane/train/...)

Fly a kite at the park.

Go to the zoo.

Try out a local hiking trail.

Do something silly and fun just because You can do it!

EDIT: The above list from fun times spent with DH. Replace with some uncommon activity you enjoy together.


----------



## Annalog

Hit by craving for Payday candy bar (salty peanuts around nougat candy). Thought of trail mix and decided it would not work. Headed to breakroom with three crumpled dollars as all change goes to CoinStar. Looked at candy in machine and realized I wanted salty only, not sweet, so I bought a bag of Cheetos cheese puffs instead. After eating the Cheetos I ate some trail mix. Now I should not be tempted by fast food on the drive home.


----------



## drenee

Well, my goal for starting out was 5,000 steps a day. So today, just cleaning my apartment I have 7,574. And of course I still have the rest of the evening to go. Although, now that I've actually sat down, this girl is not going to be doing too much more tonight. I have a book I want to finish tonight so I can start the May Book Count thread fresh. 
So I'm going to clean up my dinner dishes. Take a glass of wine to my patio and read for a while.
I'm really proud of myself.

Tracy, your first weekend will be great. Here's a cheerleader for you and DBF. 
deb


----------



## 908tracy

drenee said:


> Well, my goal for starting out was 5,000 steps a day. So today, just cleaning my apartment I have 7,574. And of course I still have the rest of the evening to go. Although, now that I've actually sat down, this girl is not going to be doing too much more tonight. I have a book I want to finish tonight so I can start the May Book Count thread fresh.
> So I'm going to clean up my dinner dishes. Take a glass of wine to my patio and read for a while.
> I'm really proud of myself.
> 
> Tracy, your first weekend will be great. Here's a cheerleader for you and DBF.
> deb


That little cheerleader is too stinkin' cute deb, thank you so much! Oh and enjoy that glass of wine while reading....that sounds so good! 
Anna, I love the suggestions! We have decided that since it's going to be so warm here, we need to do some yard work and such, so that's probably what we'll do tomorrow. Sunday DBF will probably work.

Jen, Thank you for the suggestions as well. We walked the baby around the block tonight after dinner and it's so funny because she takes soooooooooo L-O-N-G to make the trek around the block and her little toes were hanging off the edge of her sandals too! OMG so cute!!!

Everyone, Have an awesome weekend!!!!


----------



## Annalog

Tracy, yard work reminded me of tobacco-related gardening trivia:
Tomatoes can be infected from tobacco with Tomato-Tobacco Mosaic Virus disease. Tomato plants can be infected from cigarettes, cigars, pipe tobacco, and chewing tobacco if the tobacco is infected. (Less common now than in the past.)

Tomato hornworms and tobacco hornworms look very similar and can each feed on both plants.

Tobacco 'tea' has been used as an insecticide as tobacco sprays are a very broad spectrum poison.


----------



## SerenityFL

drenee:  Don't forget that while you may have only burned 168 calories after 5,000 steps, the more you exercise, the more calories you burn throughout the day.  So, even when you are resting, you can tell yourself, "Usually I would only burn 2 calories every 10 minutes while sitting down but now that I'm exercising, I'm burning four!"  (Not scientific numbers but you get the gyst.)  Keep going....those numbers add up faster than you know.  And good job sticking with it.  

Edit:  btw, I'd really like that guy in the photo to read me a bedtime story.  Let me know when it's my turn to have him over.


----------



## drenee

Serenity, thank you.  You are exactly right.  
I ended up having 8,750 steps yesterday.  
I slept really good.  

Have fun with the yard work, Tracy.  
Chris, how is dad doing?
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just thought I'd throw in a gardening hat for Dona.










Hopefully, I'll get in a little work on the raised bed I'm building. I have to solve that dog leg problem before I go any further.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie, what a wonderful gardening hat for Dona. May inspiration for the solution to the dog leg problem arrive quickly.

Enjoy the yard work Tracy. Have a very productive day.

Good work on the steps, Deb!

I woke up early enough today that I should have time to do steps with the Wii before going to Tucson for the monthly meeting of the Tucson Origami Club. That means Pho for lunch because we meet at Dao's Tai Pan Restaurant. 

For Christmas, my mom gave me a step accessory for the Wii Fit board; it raises the board so that it is as high as a real step. She says it turns the step program into real exercise. 

Have a wonderful Saturday, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

I'm very proud of you all.
Just remember when the worst craving hits - you CAN not do it.

((((hugs))))


----------



## Annalog

geoffthomas said:


> I'm very proud of you all.
> Just remember when the worst craving hits - you CAN not do it.
> 
> ((((hugs))))


((((hugs) I am also very proud of everyone.

((((geoffthomas))))

I got credit for 30 minutes of exercise on the Wii. My mom was correct; using the Everlast 3" Aerobic Step made the Basic and Advanced Step selections feel like real exercise. That either means that the extra height works or I am in much worse shape than I had thought.  

However I could not find my origami bag and lost time to eat breakfast at home. I had an extra bag of raw trail mix in my purse so I stopped at McD and bought the fruit parfait suggested earlier. While it was not enough by itself, combined with the trail mix it was perfect.  After the meeting I had Pho (soup with rice noodles - I picked the chicken and vegetable version) and jasmine tea for lunch; much healthier than any of the fried dishes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good choices, Anna.  You're avoiding all the traps that would be so easy to fall into.


----------



## Jen

Annalog said:


> Tracy, yard work reminded me of tobacco-related gardening trivia:
> Tomatoes can be infected from tobacco with Tomato-Tobacco Mosaic Virus disease. Tomato plants can be infected from cigarettes, cigars, pipe tobacco, and chewing tobacco if the tobacco is infected. (Less common now than in the past.)
> 
> Tomato hornworms and tobacco hornworms look very similar and can each feed on both plants.
> 
> Tobacco 'tea' has been used as an insecticide as tobacco sprays are a very broad spectrum poison.


Are there any Simpsons watchers here? Anyone see the tomacco episode? They started a farm, and their tomatoes got infected by the tobacco, but they sold them anyway and people got crazy addicted to the tomaccos! Funny episode. The Simpsons isn't as good as it used to be these days.

Anyway, happy Saturday night everyone! The DH had something to go to, so I'm enjoying a glass of wine with my kindle on the screened in porch.


----------



## 908tracy

Hello Everyone!

I am just here real quick before going to bed to let you all know...................I RESISTED EVERY URGE TODAY!!!! Whew, some were tough I must say, but I am so happy that I was able to do it. (DBF too!) I said, "I have to log onto KB and let everyone know" as I didn't want to keep you all in suspense. =) 
I spent the day doing yard work and planting potted plants in my pond. I really must get a picture of it to show you all. I love my pond! Its small, but I really enjoy it a lot. I have 6 fish, 3 goldfish and 3 koi. I will try to get a few pics of it tomorrow and upload for you all to see. ***HIGH 5's to us all for the great work***

I have to run and get baby ready for bed....we go every night at 9 pm. Will check back in tomorrow. Have a fabulous Sunday all!!!~


----------



## Annalog

YAY Tracy!!! Great news!



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Good choices, Anna. You're avoiding all the traps that would be so easy to fall into.


Thanks Gertie. I am still in my compulsively careful stage.  I have to be more careful for the times when my lazy side wins over my compulsive side. 

Replying reminded me that I forgot to take my medications during the rush to get out of the house this morning. I took them now instead; better late than never.



Jen said:


> Are there any Simpsons watchers here? Anyone see the tomacco episode? They started a farm, and their tomatoes got infected by the tobacco, but they sold them anyway and people got crazy addicted to the tomaccos! Funny episode. The Simpsons isn't as good as it used to be these days.


DH is a Simpsons fan. However since we do not have either broadcast or cable/satellite TV, he has to wait until each season comes out on DVD. He says he has not seen that episode yet.


----------



## drenee

Tracy, and DBF, huge congratulations.  So glad you had an awesome day.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> YAY Tracy!!! Great news!


And you did something constructive at the same time. That calls for an even bigger yay.












> Thanks Gertie. I am still in my compulsively careful stage.  I have to be more careful for the times when my lazy side wins over my compulsive side.


It takes three weeks to make something a habit, or so _they_ say. Being careful is a good habit to cultivate when you're reaching for a goal.



> Replying reminded me that I forgot to take my medications during the rush to get out of the house this morning. I took them now instead; better late than never.


Ooops, forgot mine, too. Excuse me while I go to the kitchen for my vitamins.


----------



## Jen

Good job Tracy!! We all know exactly how hard it is, and we're all so proud of you. Sooooo Gertie, you think we can get your stupidest smoking story since Tracy has quit for a full week now? 



Annalog said:


> DH is a Simpsons fan. However since we do not have either broadcast or cable/satellite TV, he has to wait until each season comes out on DVD. He says he has not seen that episode yet.


I googled it, it aired in '99, so I'm not sure which season it is. I guess someone inspired by the show actually cultivated the plant!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay. No sympathy for this one. It's not meant to be a horror story. Just me being a stupid smoker. So everyone have a good laugh. 

And hey, how come none of you have fessed up? Or am I the only one who will go to extremely stupid lengths to have a cigarette?

What can be more stupid than Gertie ripping off the heart monitor and sneaking out of the ER for a cigarette? Oh, I'm waaaay stupider than that.

Comes a morning when I'm lying on the floor in my _CLEAN_ underwear (freshly showered, thank goodness). I called in sick to work and the receptionist tells me that it's the fourth time I've called in that morning and maybe I ought to call my daughter. Hmmm, maybe this is more than the flu?

I called my daughter and she found me unconscious on the floor. I woke up enough for her to take me to the ER (wouldn't take an ambulance because ... heaven forbid ... those meanies wouldn't let me have a cigarette).

When she finished checking me in, she had to get back to work (just started a new job two days before) and the nurse was going to wheel me into the waiting room. I said (I'm shaking my head now because I still can't believe I did this), "Can you take me outside so I can have a cigarette?"

I'm drifting in and out of consciousness and all I could think of was smoking. Not only that, I managed to stay awake long enough to have not one, but two.

What is that saying? God watches over fools and idiots or something like that.

And that's when I quit smoking, so no more stupid smoking stories from Gertie. Well, except for that slip when I sucked down a whole pack just two months after I survived a pulmonary embolism.

Promise, that's the last one. I am a smoker who does not smoke.

Boy, I deserve a hat.


----------



## Jen

First of all Gertie, that might be the best hat I've ever seen.  Seriously.  

Wow - that is pretty stupid!!  I can't believe that nurse let you!  Or that she was taking you to the waiting room when you were half unconscious anyway!  
I love the stupid smoking stories.  My brother was in a horrible car accident years ago - broken arm, collarbone, and leg - but when he was in the hospital he'd make me wheel him outside so he could smoke (through a revolving door with a huge arm & leg cast sticking out) - but I totally understood, so I did it.      
I don't have any as good as yours, but once I had a very severe allergic reaction to an antibiotic - my throat started to close up and I broke out in hives.  I was at work when this happened - and the Urgent Care was about 3 miles away.  I forced my co-workers to let me drive myself, because, well - I knew they wouldn't let me smoke on the way there!  Of course, my throat was closing, both driving and smoking were both great ideas!!  When I got to Urgent care, I was gasping for breath and covered in hives, but she made me sit down and fill out the paperwork anyway.  (Must have been the same one you went to Gertie....)  I was going to try to go out for another smoke before they admitted me, but my vision was starting to go blurry, so they took me in.  
I used to refuse to go visit my husband's father because I couldn't smoke there.  Two days without smoking?  Are you crazy?!  NO way!  So he used to make up excuses for me and go by himself.  So sad.  
And I missed a plane once because I had to go outside to smoke on the layover, and got stuck in the security line on the way back in.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jen said:


> First of all Gertie, that might be the best hat I've ever seen. Seriously.


Yes, I love that hat. That lady always has the best ones.



> Wow - that is pretty stupid!! I can't believe that nurse let you! Or that she was taking you to the waiting room when you were half unconscious anyway!


Worse, she left me outside. I had to ask a passerby to take me back in.



> I love the stupid smoking stories. My brother was in a horrible car accident years ago - broken arm, collarbone, and leg - but when he was in the hospital he'd make me wheel him outside so he could smoke (through a revolving door with a huge arm & leg cast sticking out) - but I totally understood, so I did it.


I love watching people wheel their IV's outside to have a smoke. Of course, my favorite is the bus riders bursting out the door with their ciggies in one hand and lighter in the other.



> I don't have any as good as yours, but once I had a very severe allergic reaction to an antibiotic - my throat started to close up and I broke out in hives. I was at work when this happened - and the Urgent Care was about 3 miles away. I forced my co-workers to let me drive myself, because, well - I knew they wouldn't let me smoke on the way there! Of course, my throat was closing, both driving and smoking were both great ideas!! When I got to Urgent care, I was gasping for breath and covered in hives, but she made me sit down and fill out the paperwork anyway. (Must have been the same one you went to Gertie....) I was going to try to go out for another smoke before they admitted me, but my vision was starting to go blurry, so they took me in.
> I used to refuse to go visit my husband's father because I couldn't smoke there. Two days without smoking? Are you crazy?! NO way! So he used to make up excuses for me and go by himself. So sad.


I'd rank that one with my escaping the ER. Very Good.



> And I missed a plane once because I had to go outside to smoke on the layover, and got stuck in the security line on the way back in.


Aw, you deserve a hat. Nothing worse than getting stuck in an airport and you risked it all for a smoke.


----------



## Annalog

Love the stories! Love the hats!

I am trying to think of a "Stupid Eating" story to tell, but no luck so far (maybe due to fat clogging my brain ). I don't think the following qualifies but it is related to hospitals at least.

WARNING: The following story involves childbirth. It is detailed but I don't think it is very graphic. Tell me if I need to add more spoiler tags.

During my last month of pregnancy my blood pressure went up enough that I was supposed to lay down most of the day. (I played a lot of Tetris on the original Nintendo and developed "Nintendo Thumb". )

Early one morning I was certain that I was in early labor. I was already scheduled to go in for a fetal stress test at the hospital that morning so DH and I went to the fetal stress test expecting to stay for the delivery. Of course as soon as the monitor was hooked up, my contractions stopped. I was told it was "false labor" but was checked in to the hospital anyway as the doctor decided to schedule a Cesarean for the next morning. (He thought I was a week overdue but according to my calculations I was right on time.) Due to tests, paperwork, getting sent various places, etc., I missed eating except for a tiny snack that DH was able to bring to me. I did get to fill out a form for what I wanted to eat the next day but it was too late for that day's meals. Because I was so hungry, I marked everything I liked, enough for two for each meal. 

By dinnertime, I was in the room and starving! Dinner arrived. I suspect it contained the less popular or extra items. One of the items was spinach casserole. I do not like spinach! The desert was chocolate pudding but I was avoiding chocolate as I planned to breastfeed. They brought coffee and I was not supposed to have caffeine for the same reason. (That was easy as I don't like coffee either.)

I removed the items from my tray that I was not supposed to have. Just as I was getting ready to eat, my water broke! I knew that I should not eat if I was going to be given an anesthetic. However I was determined to have natural childbirth and had been upset about the planned Cesarean. I told DH to say NOTHING to the nurse until AFTER I had eaten dinner. I ate everything left on the tray except for the spinach. I ate the noodles and cheese topping from the spinach casserole. DH ate the chocolate pudding.  (I might have also asked DH to get me some more snacks but I do not remember.) THEN he told the nurse that my water had broken. 

I was moved to one of the labor rooms and measured for dilation. I was nowhere near dilated enough. A external fetal monitor was hooked up. Because the baby was under stress during contractions, I was told to NOT push until I was dilated enough. It was a long night of labor with no pushing. (Not pushing when the body says to push is difficult and frustrating.  For me it required conscious relaxation, similar to meditation.) Poor DH had not had enough to eat and got dizzy. We got someone to bring him some orange juice and crackers. (I could not get him to leave to get something to eat.) Eventually, due to the stress the baby was showing, the external monitor was changed to an internal monitor.


Spoiler



Internal monitors are screwed into the baby's head before it is born. At least that is the way they did it 30 years ago.


 Eventually the baby's heart was skipping beats during contractions. The doctor said that he would check my dilation one more time and if it was not enough, I was going for a Cesarean immediately. I was dilated just enough and was rushed to the delivery room. Now I could push but the muscles said, "Are you crazy? After all those hours you said not to push, we are not listening to you now." It was a forceps delivery; my daughter had decided to wrap the cord around her neck a couple times while waiting to be born.   She was blue but started breathing as soon as they started working on her. She was born about an hour before the original Cesarean had been scheduled.  (I had told them I was in labor when I arrived. ) In my opinion, the entire delivery was much harder on DH and DD than it was on me.  I think I had enough energy reserves BECAUSE I ate.  I did not have any anesthetics before the baby was born and she was a healthy baby. That is what was most important to me. 

I was back in my room when the large breakfast I ordered the day before arrived. I ate everything! When lunch arrived, I ate everything! DH, my daughter, and I all went home later that day. I kept eating! After all, I was still eating for two.  Actually, I lost all the weight I gained during my pregnancy. I was at my ideal weight when DD was two years old and was finally completely weaned. Breastfeeding is a great way to lose weight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anna, you made me laugh.  Ordering your husband not to tell them your water broke.    Then the poor guy nearly faints because he didn't get to eat.  

Yes, breastfeeding is a great way to eat mountains of food and still lose weight.  I went down to 88 pounds.  I'm only 5'2" so it was okay.


----------



## Annalog

He did get some dinner, but not much. I kept trying to get him to eat but he didn't want to be gone very long. He was afraid he would miss something. It was one of the most amazing experiences in both of our lives.

EDIT: Also, while my response to stress is to eat, his normal response to stress is to not eat. Do you think that is why he weighs less than me?


----------



## 908tracy

Good Monday morning Gertie, Jen, Neo, Geoffthomas, Annalog, Deb, Chris!

Wow, I really loved the smoking/eating stories. LOL! You guys are great. Poor Gertie gets left outside the hospital trying to grab a smoke. What really surprised me was the fact that the nurse DID take you out for one!!! 
Jen missed a flight! Oh I would have freaked girl!!! lol Yes this addiction is a mighty one. 
Anna, lmao @ making hubby quiet about your water breaking! OMG too funny. Sounds like it was a good thing though as you needed the strength to get through childbirth. 
Ok, here's one of mine...
I go on a class trip (several....but this was my last one) to the Philadelphia Zoo with my middle dd's third grade class. I always worried about these trips because You got it...how on Earth am I going to get through_____hours without a cigarette Ok, so I had become pretty savvy about finding a buddy-Mom who also smoked, hehehe. Well this trip was HELL as my dd spent the entire three plus hour bus trip curled up in a ball vomitting in a bag on my lap! (poor kid) So I am needing a cigarette BADLY and cursing the bus driver MADLY in my mind. "It does NOT take this long to get to the freakin' zoo you idiot, DRIVE!!!!" We arrive, get through the gates and I barter my smoke break with the other smoking Mom. All's well. We are leaving the zoo, and about to get back on that darn bus from hell for another three hour tour so I decide having just one on the way was not good enough, so I double up. Just then a teacher whom I do not recognize taps me on the shoulder from behind and proceeds to tell me how I am not being a good role model for the kids and how I need to put out my cigarette!!!! Of course I know she is correct but the rebel in me reared it's ugly head and I finished my cigarette before boarding that friggin' bus. Did I mention that was my LAST school trip 

I had a very hard time yesterday and WANTED to smoke so badly guys.....but, I didn't!!!! (oh I would have felt awful if I had then signed on to read Gerties stupidest smoking story saved just for my quit) I am still plugging away here but why was it so hard this weekend? Surely the first few days should have been more difficult?  
(((HUGS)))


----------



## Leslie

908tracy said:


> I had a very hard time yesterday and WANTED to smoke so badly guys.....but, I didn't!!!! (oh I would have felt awful if I had then signed on to read Gerties stupidest smoking story saved just for my quit) I am still plugging away here but why was it so hard this weekend? Surely the first few days should have been more difficult?
> (((HUGS)))


Just keep thinking of the fabulous Tahitian vacation you are going to go on with all the money you've saved from not buying cigarettes....

L


----------



## 908tracy

Leslie said:


> Just keep thinking of the fabulous Tahitian vacation you are going to go on with all the money you've saved from not buying cigarettes....
> 
> L


((((Thanks Leslie!)))) OMG, I KNEW I was forgetting someone in my good mornings. So sorry Leslie! As this thread grows, I am afraid I may do that more and more.  (unintentionally of course) That's why I am starting to say "Good morning ALL" =)


----------



## geoffthomas

Just keep concentrating on the "next" one that you are NOT going to smoke.
There are no records to be beat here.
Just one step at a time.
Come and scream for help if you need to and we can chat or even arrange a phone call.
Just don't let it happen -- for the next five minutes.

Just sayin....

Oh, by the way did I say I was proud of y'all?

I am.

cc: pics from Tahiti?


----------



## 908tracy

geoffthomas said:


> Just keep concentrating on the "next" one that you are NOT going to smoke.
> There are no records to be beat here.
> Just one step at a time.
> Come and scream for help if you need to and we can chat or even arrange a phone call.
> Just don't let it happen -- for the next five minutes.
> 
> Just sayin....
> 
> Oh, by the way did I say I was proud of y'all?
> 
> I am.
> 
> cc: pics from Tahiti?


Oh thank you geoffthomas!!!! I may end up taking you up on that sometime!!! If I ever get to Tahiti, you can bet I will take lots of pictures. Oh but you probably meant some of Miss Leslies type of Tahitian pictures!   (megan fox in tahiti)


----------



## Annalog

((((Tracy)))) I am very proud of you!! You made it through the weekend! 

After reading your post on my K2 while getting ready to leave for work, I decided I had to start my Netbook to reply. I think weekends are especially difficult. We usually are relaxing and it is harder to be vigilant when relaxed.

DH and I went to McD for Sunday breakfast; DH thinks that is a special treat.  I ordered scrambled eggs and sausage. DH decided that he was going to have one of thoswe cinnamon roll things (I can't remember the name but it comes in lots of little pieces) after his Egg McMuffin instead of a hot fudge sundae. Grrrrr! That thing is too easy to share! However, I did not share it with him; he ate it all. Several more empty calories that I DID NOT EAT. I kept thinking that it has to be a lot easier for me to avoid empty calories when I can eat other food than it it is to not smoke that next one. (I can easily see why food is often used as a substitute!)

I am glad my story made you laugh! I asked DH yesterday if there were any funny stories about me and food. His reply was, "I learned years ago that there is nothing funny about you when you are hungry. I even learned not to tease you when you are hungry. I make sure that there is nothing between you and the nearest food. I have even started to recognize the early warning signs and start looking for food." Have I said that DH is a wise man?  Is there any wonder that we have been happily married for 37 years? 

I am so proud that all of us are working on making healthy choices!
((((everyone))))

Rushing off to work but no breakfast burritos for me today.

EDIT to replace sentences that disappeared. Silly netbook doesn't like long posts.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> Oh thank you geoffthomas!!!! I may end up taking you up on that sometime!!! If I ever get to Tahiti, you can bet I will take lots of pictures. Oh but you probably meant some of Miss Leslies type of Tahitian pictures!   (megan fox in tahiti)


Another plus ... that flight to Tahiti is awfully long. Can you imagine how stressful it would be to fly all that way craving a smoke?

Congratulations on the first weekend. It only takes 3 days to get over the nicotine. It takes a lifetime to get over the rest. I know it was tough, but you made it.

How's DBF doing?

Very frustrating weekend for me, but no overwhelming urges to run out to the gas station to pick up a pack. It all went into tense shoulders and headaches.


----------



## 908tracy

Hi Gertie!
DBF says he feels like we are dangling on the edge hanging onto each others willpower! lol Whatever works I guess, right? 

Aw I am sorry you had a stressful weekend. Gee, maybe Leslie can send you a hottie for those tense shoulders and headaches


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> Hi Gertie!
> DBF says he feels like we are dangling on the edge hanging onto each others willpower! lol Whatever works I guess, right?


That's my motto!! You can do it. Two are stronger than one.



> Aw I am sorry you had a stressful weekend. Gee, maybe Leslie can send you a hottie for those tense shoulders and headaches


Yeah, where is Leslie with our hot guy of the week?


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris,
I am so happy that you are enjoying the grandkid.
It seems to me that your situation kicked off this little thread that has grown into a group therapy session.
And we are all better for it.

Thank you for being you.


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> Does she think she has to work or something instead of finding our hot guy rewards? What's up with that? BTW - Happy Birthday to Leslie's son (any more pictures of his cute friends?  )


Thanks for the birthday wishes...

Rummaging through my photobucket, I found this guy. Will he do for the moment?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes...
> 
> Rummaging through my photobucket, I found this guy. Will he do for the moment?












Does the latest hottie have a name?


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Leslie

Beiron Andersson. He's Swedish...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Beiron Andersson. He's Swedish...


Great name. Grrreeeaaattt crocking.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Great name. Grrreeeaaattt crocking.


Ah, yes, those great memories of our textile discussions....










The original crocking photo!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Ah, yes, those great memories of our textile discussions....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original crocking photo!


Umm, I never noticed that split seam before.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Yes, the reason you beat me to the crocking comment was that I had to go back through the Hugh thread and find the correct term - I got distracted while searching.....


Excuses, excuses. But what a great excuse.


----------



## Angela

Wow, it has taken me hours, but I finally read through this entire thread. I wish I had been around in the beginning to cheer you all on. Chris, Jen, Neo and Tracey – I am so proud of you all for your successes on being smokers who don’t smoke!

I am a smoker who no longer smokes. I began at age 12. My dad was a smoker, as were most of my parent’s friends, and as I got older most of my friends were as well. I didn’t become a heavy smoker until my divorce. For 6 months I lived on cigarettes, Funyuns and Dr Pepper! I “quit” several times over the years and promised my now DH that I would quit for good when we got married in 1977. That didn’t last very long. 

In 1984 my DD begged my dad to stop smoking so that he would live long enough to see her kids when she grew up (she was 9 at the time). She finally told him she was going to pray and ask Jesus to help him stop. That did it for him and he quit cold turkey. From that point on he carried Starlight Peppermints in his shirt pocket where he used to carry cigarettes. I decided around the same time that I would stop smoking around my children and only smoked when I was at school (college) or when the kids were not around. This went on for about 6 months when I overheard my DD telling her friends that Jesus had answered another prayer and that her mommy had stopped smoking… well, needless to say, I had to quit!

That was in 1985 at the age of 30 and I haven’t had one since. Not that I haven’t craved them in the past 25 years!! Other than not wanting to let my DD down, the number one thing that kept me from smoking was just not buying them. My pet peeve for years had been people who bum cigarettes! I felt so strongly about it, that I knew I would never want one so bad that I would bum one off of someone, so I knew that if I didn’t purchase them, I couldn’t smoke them. All this talk about the current money savings almost makes me wish I was quitting now so I could save the big bucks… j/k    !! hehe… they were only 75 cents a pack when I quit and I thought that was waaayyy too much! 

Anyway, I am really proud of you guys and know that you can do it. BYW I was a 2-3 pack-a-dayer when I quit! And like you others here that have been long time quitters, I can’t be around smoke anymore. I have severe allergic reactions to cigarette smoke now.

Anna, Nicolas and Andra (and anyone else who is working on the weight/getting healthy thing), kudos to you as well. I admire you all. Food has been my downfall and I really need to work on that area of my life. I tend to choose easy over healthy and my only exercise happens in the swimming pool and that only happens in the summer time. I am still waiting for the pool temp to get warm enough.

Here’s hoping that I find the willpower to get healthier!
Angela


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Great story, Angela.  We all have to find our motivation.  I'm glad you found this thread.

If I come in to the thread and I haven't taken my calcium and O3's for the day, I run to the kitchen and do it.  Just did it.  I like to be able to report that I was a good girl and took them.


----------



## Guest

I just wanted to add something that may give those who are trying to quit a little more motivation. My mom was a three pack a day smoker for 30 years until she quit cold turkey in 1987. She was rushed to the hospital with chest pains and unable to breathe. The doctor told her "If you don't quit smoking you won't live to see 50."  (she was 43). She spent my prom night in the hospital, which really upset her. 

She's 65 now and in February was diagnosed with COPD (Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease). Basically her lungs are damaged from smoking and she needs several meds to breathe well. 22 years later her smoking has come back to haunt her.

The sooner you quit the more time you give your lungs to heal and the less risk you have of ending up like my mom. I applaud all of you who have or are trying to quit. God Bless!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah.
See that is why I quit after smoking 2 1/2 packs a day for over 20 years.
And thank God that in the last 25 years I have not found the problems that your mother did.
I am sorry to hear about her.
But folks there is long-lasting consequences.
And sometimes we come out on the good side and sometimes we don't.
She has still wound up better than if she had continued, I am sure.
Thank you so very much for sharing this with us.
It is a terrific motivator to continue to be a smoker who doesn't.

And Angela, welcome to the thread, dear one.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Angela

I am glad I found it too, Gertie!

Thanks, Geoff! I have missed you all and am glad to be back online.


----------



## Annalog

Angela, Welcome to the thread! I am glad you found it and very glad to see you posting on KB again.
((((hugs))))


----------



## 908tracy

((((Angela))))

Welcome to the thread!!! Thank you for sharing your story with us. Please continue to post with us and jump right in on getting healthier. =) When you are ready of course!

Thank you NYCKindleFan for sharing your story with us. I am sorry your Mom has COPD. That's very scary indeed and strong motivation to continue on with our quits. (((hugs)))


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## 908tracy

crebel said:


> Angela! I am so glad you joined us. Angela was the first person from KB that I ever sent a PM to or heard from in a PM - it made me feel like she was my first "real" KB friend. Thanks for sharing your story with us.
> 
> NYCKindleFan, thanks for sharing your Mom's story too. If we can learn one of life's difficult lessons by you telling us about it and not the hard experience your Mom is facing, we will be fortunate.
> 
> Gertie, Yea on remembering to take your vitamins and meds every day by checking in here! * You got your heart rate up as well as if you were exercising while we were looking at Leslie's pictures, didn't you (I did), so you, for aerobic purposes, exercised too! Hurrah!!*
> 
> Keep up the good work on all fronts everybody, we can all get healthier.


hahahahaha Chris, even I exercised today then!!!! Yay!


----------



## Annalog

Wow! That counts as aerobic exercising? Silly Anna has been huffing and puffing watching the animated Miis stepping on their Wii Fit boards instead. Of course, if I was looking at Leslie's pictures at the same time instead, I would probably fall off my Wii Fit board on its 3" extender. 

Vitamins! I knew I forgot something! I remembered t he meds at least.


----------



## Jen

Morning everyone!!  
I was gone all day yesterday, I had to travel a few hours to make some sales calls, left the house at 7am and didn't get home until after 8pm, didn't feel like booting up that computer.  In fact, I had a glass of wine and passed out on the couch!!  We all know there are certain times that it's harder to not smoke, and BOY - is driving alone in the car for 4 hours one of them!!!  But, I was so happy that I didn't smell of smoke when I went into the showrooms to make calls   !!!

Tracy - that won't stop, I'm sorry to say.  For me, week 4 was harder than week 2.  Like Leslie said, the nicotine is out of your system, it's all about the habit.  But that habit is SO hard to break!!  Stress and other triggers won't ever go away, it's all about re-training ourselves to NOT think about a cigarette right away!!  It's why so many people still smoke - it is HARD!!  It does happen though, I promise!!  It's only very occassionaly now that I really, really crave it.  And even then I just take a few deep breaths and it's pretty much gone.  But we're all SO, SO proud of you!!  By the way - my Turbo Jam came yesterday, but I probably won't get to try it until the weekend.  I have a meeting until 7:30 tonight (sorry exercize, but a 12 + hour day keeps you from happening....) and tomorrow I have an industry 'party' I have to go to until 9 pm.  GOOD timing, sheesh!  But I'm psyched to try it.  

YAY Angela, I'm happy you joined us!!  The more the merrier around here!!  That's how my dad quit smoking - my brother BEGGED him to stop, so he quit cold turkey 25 years ago.  My brother now smokes 2 packs a day.....

NYC - I'm also sorry about your mom, and you're right - that's even more motivation to stay quit.  A doctor once told me that if you quit by 30 your body can recover....so of course I used that excuse to keep smoking until I turned 30.  SO sad!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Annalog

I definitely trust jeans more than scales! Silly Wii Fit said I gained 1.5 pounds yesterday and lost 5.5 pounds today. That is with weighing myself wearing exactly the same amount and type of clothing at essentially the same time (morning before breakfast). It said I reached my goal too soon; I say that it isn't accurate. I set a tiny goal so that tomorrow when it says I have gained 4 pounds, the goal will be more reasonable.  It is usually not this far off. The batteries are new. I wonder if it is having problems with allergies also?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> I definitely trust jeans more than scales! Silly Wii Fit said I gained 1.5 pounds yesterday and lost 5.5 pounds today. That is with weighing myself wearing exactly the same amount and type of clothing at essentially the same time (morning before breakfast). It said I reached my goal too soon; I say that it isn't accurate. I set a tiny goal so that tomorrow when it says I have gained 4 pounds, the goal will be more reasonable.  It is usually not this far off. The batteries are new. I wonder if it is having problems with allergies also?


Yes, jeans are the best scale. You'll gain weight as you put on muscle mass.

My theory is to lose the weight first and then go for muscle after. Otherwise (at least for me), I just harden the fat. So go for fat burning only for now.


----------



## Leslie

Annalog said:


> I definitely trust jeans more than scales! Silly Wii Fit said I gained 1.5 pounds yesterday and lost 5.5 pounds today. That is with weighing myself wearing exactly the same amount and type of clothing at essentially the same time (morning before breakfast). It said I reached my goal too soon; I say that it isn't accurate. I set a tiny goal so that tomorrow when it says I have gained 4 pounds, the goal will be more reasonable.  It is usually not this far off. The batteries are new. I wonder if it is having problems with allergies also?


And if I might suggest, put that scale away. There's a reason you only get weighed once a week at Weight Watchers...

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> And if I might suggest, put that scale away. There's a reason you only get weighed once a week at Weight Watchers...
> 
> L


Good advice. Your weight can swing up to three pounds a day so it's not a sure indicator.


----------



## Neo

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, jeans are the best scale. You'll gain weight as you put on muscle mass.
> 
> My theory is to lose the weight first and then go for muscle after. Otherwise (at least for me), I just harden the fat. So go for fat burning only for now.


I'm 300% with you on that one!


----------



## Angela

Thanks for all the welcomes. It is good to be back. I have no problem remembering to take my meds since I take them all at bedtime. Problem is my bedtime is widely varied!! I tend to stay up way too late. It is the vitamins/supplements I tend to forget since several of them require me to take them before a meal and my eating habits are terrible!! I will begin to work on that today.

I don't remember who stated the info about deep breathing, but that makes a lot of sence. I am a very shallow breather and I have been told that I need to do deep breathing exercises. When I was smoking, I did breathe deep all the time. I already know from experience that I can ease the stessed induced chest pains (muscle spasms) by deep breathing so maybe before I open the pantry door or fridge I should breathe deeply!! I just got off the phone with my mom and breathing deeply kept me from screaming!!  

I agree about the scales. They only cause frustration and guilt. Go by how you are feeling and how your clothes fit. I can always tell when I am losing. I walk out of my shoes!! Wish I didn't lose weight in my feet first...  

Have a great day everyone and hang it there!!


----------



## Annalog

Leslie said:


> And if I might suggest, put that scale away. There's a reason you only get weighed once a week at Weight Watchers...
> 
> L


It is good advice but the Wii Fit measures my weight and calculates BMI if I want to do the balance tests. Since it displays BMI, I usually don't look at the weight. However today it said I reached my goal too soon. Don't worry, I am not focusing on what the scale says. (I also ignore many of the comments built into the game. I laugh when it says I am in good shape just because I have good balance when standing on one foot. I also laugh when it says I need to work on my balance when walking just because I cannot walk in place on the board. )


Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Good advice. Your weight can swing up to three pounds a day so it's not a sure indicator.


That is why I have a morning Mii (Annalog) and an evening Mii (SillyAnna). SillyAnna usually weighs 2-3 pounds more than Annalog.  However the morning values used to be more consistent. I am wondering if there is a problem with the Wii Fit board itself.  I hope not as the exercise games with it are fun.)


----------



## Annalog

Angela said:


> ...
> I agree about the scales. They only cause frustration and guilt. Go by how you are feeling and how your clothes fit. I can always tell when I am losing. I walk out of my shoes!! Wish I didn't lose weight in my feet first...
> 
> Have a great day everyone and hang it there!!


So glad you are back.

I also go by how my clothes fit. All of my jeans saying I either needed to lose weight or buy new jeans was one of the reasons I knew it was time to seriously work on my health, weight, and fitness. (And this time I could not say it was due to DH setting the dryer on High!) I also hate shopping for clothes and am too frugal to want to buy clothes before the old ones wear out. 

I have never walked out of my shoes but then I nearly always wear running shoes that lace as they provide more support for my feet, not because I run.  I do notice that my toes are an early indicator. When that crease at the base disappears, I know I am losing weight.

I should also have written that I ignore all of the "guilt motivation" messages that creators of the Wii Fit program seemed to feel are motivating. Just because I am not good at a particular activity is no reason to hang my head in shame. However, I do like the jumping up and down when I finally get it right.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I go away for a weekend and have a ton of reading to finish.

It sounds like everyone is staying on track in their chosen pursuits. Way to go gang!

Anna: You could try some of the Wii balance board games for a change of pace and avoiding the scale feature. I find Wii Ski is actually reasonably challenging and I feel like I get a good work out of it. It is more in the balance games catagory of Wii Fit but it is a nice work out. I have heard good things about the cheerleading game for the balance board. It is suppose to be a good aerobic workout.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> Thanks for all the welcomes. It is good to be back. I have no problem remembering to take my meds since I take them all at bedtime. Problem is my bedtime is widely varied!! I tend to stay up way too late. It is the vitamins/supplements I tend to forget since several of them require me to take them before a meal and my eating habits are terrible!! I will begin to work on that today.


Might I suggest you think about posting here before you eat? It'll be an automatic reminder that you have to take your supplement.



> I don't remember who stated the info about deep breathing, but that makes a lot of sence. I am a very shallow breather and I have been told that I need to do deep breathing exercises. When I was smoking, I did breathe deep all the time. I already know from experience that I can ease the stessed induced chest pains (muscle spasms) by deep breathing so maybe before I open the pantry door or fridge I should breathe deeply!! I just got off the phone with my mom and breathing deeply kept me from screaming!!


Maybe I should try that. My Mom lives next door and I see her several times a day. That'll get my my deep breathing going. 










(now I don't have to feel guilty)



> I agree about the scales. They only cause frustration and guilt. Go by how you are feeling and how your clothes fit. I can always tell when I am losing. I walk out of my shoes!! Wish I didn't lose weight in my feet first...
> 
> Have a great day everyone and hang it there!!


Noooo, not the shoes!!!


----------



## Annalog

ProfCrash said:


> I go away for a weekend and have a ton of reading to finish.
> 
> It sounds like everyone is staying on track in their chosen pursuits. Way to go gang!
> 
> Anna: You could try some of the Wii balance board games for a change of pace and avoiding the scale feature. I find Wii Ski is actually reasonably challenging and I feel like I get a good work out of it. It is more in the balance games catagory of Wii Fit but it is a nice work out. I have heard good things about the cheerleading game for the balance board. It is suppose to be a good aerobic workout.


Thanks for reminding me about Wii Ski. I had a lot of fun with that last year. I credit it (and yoga) with my relative success on my first (and only) time skiing the week before my 55th birthday last year. I did not graduate from the bunny slopes but I was very good at turning! (I was also excellent at falling down without getting hurt or hurting anyone else. My primary injury was due to using the tow rope so many times. My left shoulder has still not recovered completely.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

There's a new Wii coming out on Sunday.  Game Stop is giving a free Sports Resort including controller with every purchase.  

Might just have to go for it.


----------



## Guest

I really believe BMI is a load of crap. For example my husband's BMI puts him in the Obese category. This is my husband:










Nuff said? 

He runs 10 miles a day and competes in road races for fun.  LOL! BTW he is a smoker that doesn't. Quit cold turkey about 10 years ago. Of course it was probably easier for him because he was one of those types who only smoked when he was out socializing and only smoked maybe a pack a month. It started making running hard for him though and that did it.

I on the other hand AM fat. I admit it. I'm 5'2 and a size 16/18. I need to lose about 35lbs to be in a good weight zone. Unfortunately I run my own business and that means I'm attached to a computer for far too long each day. When you sit on the butt all day it SPREADS...LOL!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Apaprently the new Wii is means new color option. The Wii will be available in black or white in the US starting on Sunday. The black version will have the Wii Sports resort packaged with it. So everyone who buys the black Wii will get that. Maybe Game Stop is giving away an extra controller?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

NYCKindleFan said:


> I really believe BMI is a load of crap. For example my husband's BMI puts him in the Obese category. This is my husband:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuff said?
> 
> He runs 10 miles a day and competes in road races for fun.  LOL! BTW he is a smoker that doesn't. Quit cold turkey about 10 years ago. Of course it was probably easier for him because he was one of those types who only smoked when he was out socializing and only smoked maybe a pack a month. It started making running hard for him though and that did it.
> 
> I on the other hand AM fat. I admit it. I'm 5'2 and a size 16/18. I need to lose about 35lbs to be in a good weight zone. Unfortunately I run my own business and that means I'm attached to a computer for far too long each day. When you sit on the butt all day it SPREADS...LOL!


Have you tried one of the stabality balls as your chair? They force you to use your core, leg, and back muscles while sitting. It might not be much but every little bit can help.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I honestly don't see how BMI can be accurately measured on a scale.  I've had measurements taken with a caliper, then factored with my height and weight to calculate BMI.  That makes more sense to me.  

I'm going to start a food diary to track my fat consumption.  Cholesterol is way too high even though my weight is good.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Whenever I feel myself slipping into too much junk food I return to my food dairy. It helps me focus. Then there is that one week each month where nothing is going to help and get the heck out of my way when I crave ice cream or potato chips or salsa or chocolate.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> Whenever I feel myself slipping into too much junk food I return to my food dairy. It helps me focus. Then there is that one week each month where nothing is going to help and get the heck out of my way when I crave ice cream or potato chips or salsa or chocolate.


Chips are my downfall (one of them anyway). I switched from regular Ruffles to baked Ruffles. Not nearly as satisfying, so I don't eat nearly as much. Once I gave up Pepsi and Ruffles for an entire year and didn't lose an ounce. I think if I had kept a food diary, I would have noticed whatever it was that I substituted.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Pita Chips have worked as a potato chip substitute for me. They are not great for you but most are at least 40 calories less then potato chips and they come in some fun flavors.

I replaced soft drinks with tea and noticed a difference in my weight. I was drinking way too many soft drinks for my well being. Same thing with when I gave up alcohol for Lent one year. I dropped 20 pounds in that 40 day period.


----------



## Angela

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Might I suggest you think about posting here before you eat? It'll be an automatic reminder that you have to take your supplement.
> 
> Maybe I should try that. My Mom lives next door and I see her several times a day. That'll get my my deep breathing going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (now I don't have to feel guilty)
> 
> Noooo, not the shoes!!!


I may try that Gertie... and don't get me wrong, I love my mom, but it seems that since Daddy died she can't think or do for herself. She seems so lost and when I try to help her she gets mad at me. I am stuck between a rock and a hard place!


----------



## Annalog

ProfCrash said:


> Have you tried one of the stability balls as your chair? They force you to use your core, leg, and back muscles while sitting. It might not be much but every little bit can help.


I have been sitting on a ball as my chair at work for the last 15 years or so. It was recommended by my chiropractor. It has greatly reduced my back and arm problems that had been aggravated by sitting at a computer all day for too many years. I definitely recommend it! (For the first few days I could not sit on it for more than 15-20 minutes at a time. By the second week I was using it full time. Now I miss it when I am traveling.)


----------



## Leslie

Angela said:


> I may try that Gertie... and don't get me wrong, I love my mom, but it seems that since Daddy died she can't think or do for herself. She seems so lost and when I try to help her she gets mad at me. I am stuck between a rock and a hard place!


Didn't you say he just died a month ago? Mom needs time. It's been 10 months since we lost my Dad and my Mom still has bad days, although fortunately, the good outnumber the bad, now.

You might want to consider a grief counselor for your mom (and maybe you, too). My mother reluctantly said yes when I suggested it but it made a world of difference. After 4 months and 5 visits, she actually thanked me for putting her in touch with Carol (GC).

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> Apaprently the new Wii is means new color option. The Wii will be available in black or white in the US starting on Sunday. The black version will have the Wii Sports resort packaged with it. So everyone who buys the black Wii will get that. Maybe Game Stop is giving away an extra controller?


The controller comes in the sports resort package. You may be right about the color choice being the only change. He didn't say much else. I told my daughter about it and she's going to look into it.


----------



## Angela

Leslie said:


> Didn't you say he just died a month ago? Mom needs time. It's been 10 months since we lost my Dad and my Mom still has bad days, although fortunately, the good outnumber the bad, now.
> 
> You might want to consider a grief counselor for your mom (and maybe you, too). My mother reluctantly said yes when I suggested it but it made a world of difference. After 4 months and 5 visits, she actually thanked me for putting her in touch with Carol (GC).
> 
> L


I have suggested she talk to someone and it didn't go over well. Yes it has just been a little over a month and I know she needs time. Daddy was sick for a very long time and hasn't really been himself for the past 8-9 years. My mom never accepted that the man we all knew and loved was gone so we have been dealing with her mental state where he was concerned for a long time. She did seem better this afternoon and actually agreed to go with me into town and an early dinner. She told me she sees him sitting in his chair almost every day. I don't know if this is normal or not, but whatever she needs, I am here for her.


----------



## Leslie

Angela said:


> I have suggested she talk to someone and it didn't go over well. Yes it has just been a little over a month and I know she needs time. Daddy was sick for a very long time and hasn't really been himself for the past 8-9 years. My mom never accepted that the man we all knew and loved was gone so we have been dealing with her mental state where he was concerned for a long time. She did seem better this afternoon and actually agreed to go with me into town and an early dinner. She told me she sees him sitting in his chair almost every day. I don't know if this is normal or not, but whatever she needs, I am here for her.


If I had suggested grief counseling at the 1 month point, I would have had my head bitten off...LOL. Give her a few months and maybe suggest it again. For my mom, I brought it up in November, 4 months after he died.

My father was living at home and had a bunch of chronic health problems, was only going out of the house to go to the doctor, etc. He was on a pretty serious downhill trajectory for the last six months of his life but when he died, my mother acted like this was a totally unexpected event. There was lots of blaming going on--blaming us, not herself. "If YOU had done this...he'd still be here today." It was difficult and I was totally taken aback because her reaction wasn't what I expected. But I realized that there isn't a script for any of this and we just needed to take each day, one at a time.

Which is what the non-smoking smokers are doing...one day at a time (to get this back on track!).

L


----------



## drenee

I haven't posted on this thread for a few days.  It's great to see everyone accomplishing their goals daily.  
Keep up the good work.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, so here I am faithfully taking calcium and O3 every day so I can post that I've done it.  Took Mom to a new doctor today who says that calcium doesn't make healthy bones.  Very upsetting.  I think I'll go floss.


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, so here I am faithfully taking calcium and O3 every day so I can post that I've done it. Took Mom to a new doctor today who says that calcium doesn't make healthy bones. Very upsetting. I think I'll go floss.


Oh NOOOOOO Gertie! I'll bet your nails are benefitting from the calcium though...and your teeth!

Ok everyone....confession is good for the soul, so here goes...I've slipped today. UGH! I am beyond p*ssed too. The good news is that after beating myself up for a few, I dusted myself off, took a shower and reapplied a new patch. Hey, whatcha gonna do? The alternative s*cks!!!(smoking another, and another) Will keep you all posted.
I hope you all are having a wonderful day!!!~


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tracy,
We are all human.
The only important smoke is the next one you don't have.
I do not know the date that I quit (some people do - and I am real happy for them).
I just am not good at that kind of thing.
I just know that I have not smoked for over 25 years now.
But most importantly, I will not smoke for the next 5 minutes.
That is how I have handled it.

Just sayin....

Congrats Chris - keep it up, one at a time.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, so here I am faithfully taking calcium and O3 every day so I can post that I've done it. Took Mom to a new doctor today who says that calcium doesn't make healthy bones. Very upsetting. I think I'll go floss.


Technicallyhe is right. Calcium interacts with Vitamin D in order to build stronger bones. So taking Calcium alone does little to nothng for you. Taking Calcium with vitamin D is very benefical. Also, Iron and caffiene can block the body from absorbing Calcium. So take your Calcium pill at a different time then when you take a multi vitamin with Iron and don't take your calcium with caffiene.

I take a multi vitamin every day but I try and make sure to get in what I need through natural sources. The multi vitamin is a back up for days I might miss something or other. I start the morning with a yogurt smoothie and make sure to have at least one 16 ounce glass of fat free milk when I get home from work or with dinner. But I like milk and milk based products so this is not a problem for me.

I try and make sure I eat two pieces at fruit at work, one with breakfast and one as a snack after lunch. On occassion I remember to eat some baby carrots during the work day. Normally I have a large salad for dinner which takes care of a ton of my daily veggie needs. I find keep the fruit front and center on my desk makes it easier for me to remember to eat it.


----------



## Andra

908tracy said:


> Ok everyone....confession is good for the soul, so here goes...I've slipped today. UGH! I am beyond p*ssed too. The good news is that after beating myself up for a few, I dusted myself off, took a shower and reapplied a new patch. Hey, whatcha gonna do? The alternative s*cks!!!(smoking another, and another) Will keep you all posted.
> I hope you all are having a wonderful day!!!~


Like geoff said - just don't smoke the next one. You can do it.


----------



## Jen

First of all Tracy - I'm glad you told us.  It happens, and it's okay.  Like everyone has said, it's all about the ones you haven't smoked - and if you're not planning on keeping on doing it, it's okay!  No need to beat yourself up, just learn and move on!!  Confession IS good for the soul!!  We still have your back.  

On the calcium subject - I have a dietician friend who told me to stop drinking milk, that it actually draws the calcium out of my bones.  I chose to not believe her.  I like milk.  
That's interesting Prof - I hadn't heard that take on it.


----------



## Nicolas

Hello!

Sorry for disappearing for a few days, but pheew... On Monday, I took my exam with shining marks (actually I recived only one mark, but it was the shiniest of all ). This means that after 6 years, I'm finally a law graduate and can work as candidate-lawyer. Naturally,  I spent each night celebrating - with my girlfriend, my family, with friends. This means lots of bad food, lots of alcohol, I even had a Cuban cigar and taking into account that I returned to work on Tuesday (note that it's already Wednesday night here), I'm already exhausted. So now, I'm a bit p*ssed at myself, so today I'm going to the gym. Have you noticed how much better any exercise goes when you're angry? I used to run the final exercise in 12th grade completely infuriated (about some school stuff I really don't remember) and I completed the half marathon, something I would never accomplish of sound mind as I'm awful at prolonged running. Lesson: it is possible to channel negative energy to something positive.

Anyway, I'm much "newer bie" (or more newbie? how do you say that?) than you, but let me bid you a warm welcome, Angela! It's always nice to talk about our common problems and find motivation in a group even through internet.

Tracy: you did it, you feel bad, and that is proper punishment in itself, no need to bash yourself. We are all with you, and may there be no next slip up!


----------



## 908tracy

(((((Thank you ALL)))))

Hugs you BUNCHES!!!


----------



## Annalog

908tracy said:


> Ok everyone....confession is good for the soul, so here goes...I've slipped today. UGH! I am beyond p*ssed too. The good news is that after beating myself up for a few, *I dusted myself off, took a shower and reapplied a new patch. Hey, whatcha gonna do? The alternative s*cks!!!(smoking another, and another) Will keep you all posted.*
> I hope you all are having a wonderful day!!!~


Tracy, as I was reading your post, the part I highlighted in *bold* is what stood out for me. That cigarette is in the past and cannot be changed. What is important is that you took positive steps to be "a smoker who doesn't". That attitude and those actions show that YOU CAN DO IT! You are working on not smoking that next one.
((((Hugs for Tracy))))


----------



## Annalog

Nicolas, congratulations on doing well on your exam!



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, so here I am faithfully taking calcium and O3 every day so I can post that I've done it. Took Mom to a new doctor today who says that calcium doesn't make healthy bones. Very upsetting. I think I'll go floss.





ProfCrash said:


> Technically he is right. Calcium interacts with Vitamin D in order to build stronger bones. So taking Calcium alone does little to nothng for you. Taking Calcium with vitamin D is very benefical. Also, Iron and caffiene can block the body from absorbing Calcium. So take your Calcium pill at a different time then when you take a multi vitamin with Iron and don't take your calcium with caffiene. ...


I agree with ProfCrash. It also could be that your doctor is thinking that it is weight-bearing exercise that builds healthy bones. However, if the body does not have the materials it needs (calcium, vitamin D, vitamin A, etc.) when it needs them, then the exercise is not enough either. So we do the best we can with what we have and what we know at the time.

I also agree with ProfCrash about trying to get as much as possible from natural sources since we do not really know everything our bodies need.


----------



## drenee

Tracy, you're doing great.  You're still a smoker who doesn't smoke.  
deb


----------



## 908tracy

Thank you Jen, Anna, Deb, Chris, Geoffthomas, Nicolas,& Andra, 

I have NOT had another since, and frankly, I don't want to! It's the strangest thing. I thought for sure, that would be it and I would relapse fully back to my habit. It actually gave me about 2 minutes of "ah" and the rest was awful. I got a headache, felt yuckies in the chest, dizzy, coughed, and haven't coughed since about day 2, and of course the guilt! I don't know, maybe it's a good thing? Everything happens for a reason right? I am now just over the moon about not craving one since!!!! =D My patch is on securely and I am right back on track!

((((hugs to all for your understanding))))


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> Oh NOOOOOO Gertie! I'll bet your nails are benefitting from the calcium though...and your teeth!
> 
> Ok everyone....confession is good for the soul, so here goes...I've slipped today. UGH! I am beyond p*ssed too. The good news is that after beating myself up for a few, I dusted myself off, took a shower and reapplied a new patch. Hey, whatcha gonna do? The alternative s*cks!!!(smoking another, and another) Will keep you all posted.
> I hope you all are having a wonderful day!!!~


Hooray for you. You jumped right back on the bicycle or the wagon or the horse or whatever you fell off of.

The slip isn't important. What you do after is. Geoff is right. You didn't reach for the next one and that's the best news.


----------



## Annalog

Tracy, that is great news! While I have never smoked, it should help that you did not enjoy it as you would have expected. I know that I find it easy to not eat donuts when someone brings them to the office office only because they do not taste as good as my favorite ones (Le Cave's Bakery potato glazed donuts) from my childhood. I found I was disappointed so they are now easy to walk past. (Apple pie on the other hand ....)

I skipped breakfast this morning, which is a big mistake for me, due to running very late and then getting caught up in work. I drank extra water and ate lunch an hour and a half early. As a result, I was extra hungry by 4:00. I had bought a large bag of Sun Chips because it was advertised as "the first compostable chip bag". (Also because I like to eat Sun Chips and they are a fairly healthy snack. ) I put a serving in a bowl (about 16 chips, estimating broken ones), closed and put away the bag, and went back to work at my desk. I nearly inhaled half of the chips before I could start eating them more slowly. I started writing this post just so I would not refill the bowl. I am going to have to be very careful when DH asks for ice cream after dinner. I had one serving of ice cream on Sunday and want to only eat it once a week.

OK. Back to work for me.

(((hugs)))


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> Technicallyhe is right. Calcium interacts with Vitamin D in order to build stronger bones. So taking Calcium alone does little to nothng for you. Taking Calcium with vitamin D is very benefical. Also, Iron and caffiene can block the body from absorbing Calcium. So take your Calcium pill at a different time then when you take a multi vitamin with Iron and don't take your calcium with caffiene.


I thought about the Vit D after I posted. You should also take magnesium for maximum benefit. I get some Vit D with the O3(which is really just Vit A & D), but I should be taking Vit E with that as well.

*Nicolas*, big congratulations on your shiny grades. After graduating law school here, the graduate has to pass a Bar exam, which takes several days before they are licensed to practice law. Is it the same or similar there?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Walking counts as a weight bearing exercise. Just saying.


----------



## Neo

ProfCrash said:


> Walking counts as a weight bearing exercise. Just saying.


I sure hope so: I walk at a good pace for 30mn everyday (I walk home from work, around 30 blocks). Not that I see any effect to be honest, but I force myself to keep at it. <<<<sigh>>>>

Tracy, hang in there: remember, I told you you should allow yourself to slip. It's JUST SLIPPING, not failure!!! So proud of you you didn't take it as an excuse to start again. I'm with Geoff: the only one that counts is the next one you don't smoke! You go girl, and so proud of you for telling us, that can't have been easy. HUGE hugs


----------



## Angela

What ProfCrash said, Gertie... My doc says the Vitamin D is very important. I take mine at bedtime. I got tired of the chewable calcium and now am taking Tums Smoothies as my calcium supplement. When I get tired of those I can switch back to the others. I can't stand swallow those calcium tablets!!

Hang in there Tracey, you can do it!

Thanks for the advise Leslie. My mom didn't do the blame stuff with us, but she did blame herself for not taking him to the doctor the day he died. Of course when she mentioned it to him he refused to go and told her he was just fine and that she would be OK. The last thing he said to her was "no hospitals."

Sorry I missed everyone today (yesterday). I spent the day with my mom and left the laptop at home. By the time I got back it was time to go to choir practice. Hoping to see you all tomorrow! Blessings to you all!


----------



## Jen

I know exactly what you mean Tracy!!  When I slipped on the cruise, it was almost a blessing in disguise, which is what yours might be!  It tasted awful, and made me nauseous.  I was tortured dying for one that whole trip - that one that I smoked cured that!  Maybe since you had that one it'll make it that much easier not to pick up another one.  

I can't believe this week isn't over yet - yesterday was my 3rd 12+ hour work day in a row.  Then a literally 5 minute thunderstorm woke me up and kept me up until after 2 am.  I need a nap!


----------



## 908tracy

Jen,

My thoughts EXACTLY! I hope and pray that it never happens again. I feel strong and I am running with it!!! hahaha I am sooooooo proud of DBF. We had a pact that we would tell the other the truth if one of us slipped, so of course I did tell him via phone at lunchtime yesterday. I honestly thought for sure he would run to the gas station and buy some and start right back up. BUT HE DIDNT!!!!~ Of course the stinker that he is had his buddy text me from work saying that he did get a pack and already smoked two.(this was all after I put myself back together and reapplied the patch) He had me going and left me that way until he got home from work! (sh*thead!) All this time we were thinking we were hanging on to the others willpower, when truth in fact is we want it for ourselves just as much! (ex- he didn't light up when he knew that I did, and after I "heard" he gave in I didn't light back up) <----- Of course I gave him h*ll for that one because what if I would have? lol Alls well that ends well.


----------



## Jen

You two are funny!!  How mean (but honestly, kinda funny   - I have kind of a sick sense of humor) that he had you going like that!  But good for both of you that you didn't use that as an excuse.  It proves that you're both doing it for yourselves, not each other - which is why you'll both make it!!


----------



## Jen

I just wanted to share some good news - I got a GOOD raise today   !!  (20% of my current salary!)YESSSS!!!
Hmmm....what to buy for myself as a reward.......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jen said:


> I just wanted to share some good news - I got a GOOD raise today  !! (20% of my current salary!)YESSSS!!!
> Hmmm....what to buy for myself as a reward.......


Shoes.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Jen said:


> I just wanted to share some good news - I got a GOOD raise today  !! (20% of my current salary!)YESSSS!!!
> Hmmm....what to buy for myself as a reward.......


A nice cast iron tea pot and tea pot warmer and some new tea to go in it!


----------



## Jen

Well Gertie, I was already on a shoe website, ha ha!!!

THANKS guys!!


----------



## 908tracy

Jen said:


> I just wanted to share some good news - I got a GOOD raise today  !! (20% of my current salary!)YESSSS!!!
> Hmmm....what to buy for myself as a reward.......


Way to go Jen!!!! Congratulations girl! Hmmmmmm, how about accessories? A girl can never have too many accessories! Is your kindle fully dressed?


----------



## Jen

That IS true Tracy!!  I'm a strange female phenomenon - I LOVE clothes, shoes, accessories, just like most women - I'm NOT a fan of actually going shopping.  Malls make me claustrophobic.  I am an internet shopper.  If you're a jewelry girl and haven't checked out Etsy...do it!!  THAT is where I need to head right now!  

I still have my K1, and she has a green leather m-edge cover, but I mostly read her naked!!  I LOVE the Oberons, but just didn't see myself really using it - so my DH got me an Oberon journal.  Best of both worlds!!  I've been jealous of some of the K2 covers I've seen, but I love my K1.  I'll keep it until it dies!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am keeping my K1 until K3 comes out. I really want a DX but I can be patient. 

Then again, I just know that the K3 will be announced 31 days after I finally break down and buy a DX. So here is my idea. I will accept contributions and buy a DX. This will cause the inevitable 31 days later the K3 is introduced phenomina because I won't be able to return my DX. I get my DX and everyone else gets the K3.

OK, so this plan sounded better in my head...


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations Jen!

Way to go Tracy (and your DBF).

Best wishes for everyone.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris,
Be strong, we are praying for you.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Good Luck Chris. Remind yourself not to smoke for the next five minutes and believe in yourself.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Jen

I'm sorry to hear that Chris.  Be strong, we know you can do it!!!  I hope he gets out of there quickly!!  We're all here sending positive thoughts.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You'll be okay, Chris.  I'm not saying it's a piece of cake. Our first reaction when stressed is to grab a smoke, but that's just a Pavlovian response.  The nicotine is out of your system.  If you feel the need to reach for one, reach for a peppermint stick instead.


----------



## 908tracy

(((Chris)))
I am sorry to hear that your Dad is back in the hospital. I hope it really is just a minor thing. Try to remain strong, you are doing wonderfully and I am so proud of you! *Prayers sent your way for you and your family*


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Leslie

Thinking about you Chris, and sending big hugs. Here's one of my favorite Heath Ledger pictures to give you something to think about...


----------



## Annalog

Chris, I am sending more positive thoughts and hugs. ((((Chris and family))))


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Thanks guys. We are back from the hospital already this evening. He is not as bad as last time, but he seems weaker. His intestines are completely blocked and the are trying to work it out of his system, so he perferred less "company". The Drs are talking about a possible colostomy, but he is such a poor candidate for any surgery. Again, he and Mom don't want to acknowledge that more and more systems are shutting down and "fixes" just aren't possible.


Is there an underlying cause? He's going through so much and your Mom, too.



> On the bright side, I didn't even feel like I "needed" a cig when we left!
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes.


Excellent news!!!


----------



## 908tracy

crebel said:


> Thanks guys. We are back from the hospital already this evening. He is not as bad as last time, but he seems weaker. His intestines are completely blocked and the are trying to work it out of his system, so he perferred less "company". The Drs are talking about a possible colostomy, but he is such a poor candidate for any surgery. Again, he and Mom don't want to acknowledge that more and more systems are shutting down and "fixes" just aren't possible.
> 
> I am sorry to hear that Chris.  ^^^^
> 
> On the bright side, I didn't even feel like I "needed" a cig when we left!
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes.


^^^But I am beyond happy to hear THAT!!!! Way to go girl!!!!^^^^


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Annalog

((((hugs Chris)))) I think you are handling a difficult time in the best way possible. Thinking of you and sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Too much to get into really. He was diagnosed with asbestosis 15 years ago. He has become resistant to most antibiotics treating lung infection after lung infection. Lungs working so hard led to heart working harder and weakening, medications led to diabetes, stronger antibiotics kill good bacteria along with bad which led to blood infection (further weakening his heart) and intestinal infection and now his intestinal contractions have just stopped as they try to rest from that infection which has led to the current problems, the blockage presses on his lungs making it more difficult to breathe, on and on, cyclical problems of a chronic illness that they knew was terminal when diagnosed.
> 
> He has had so many more years of productive life than were ever expected for which we have been grateful, but they don't want to accept that there really isn't much more Drs can do in the way of treatment, just comfort.
> 
> That was probably way more information than any of you wanted to hear! I am peaceful about the final stages, but he has surprised the Drs. so many times that they (Mom & Dad) continue to think he will bounce back each time. I'll be there for them as best I can and without smoking!


No, not TMI. I really wanted to know what you and your family are dealing with. It's very hard to deal with chronic illness, but I love it when the doctor's give up on someone and that someone confounds them by living.

I know you'll can handle this without smoking.


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris, Tracy, Jen, Neo - I KNOW you can keep resisting.
((((hugs))))

Anna - It takes a lot of willpower to eat less (especially if you are a smoker who doesn't).

It is hard to avoid things that may be bad for us, especially when the manufacturers have specifically marketed to make them desirable and have put in additives to cater to our pleasure receptors.  

But we can do it.


----------



## Nicolas

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> *Nicolas*, big congratulations on your shiny grades. After graduating law school here, the graduate has to pass a Bar exam, which takes several days before they are licensed to practice law. Is it the same or similar there?


It's quite different. After graduating, one is accepted to the Bar as a candidate or trainee lawyer by simply presenting his diploma and taking an oath. He/she has to practice law (work as trainee lawyer) for 3 whole years. After that, there's a series of exams to be taken in order to be accepted to the Bar as a regular lawyer. Needless to say that there are serious restrictions on what trainees can do.

Good news that I'm back to working out regularly. I have really nice coworkers (whom I share the room with) who don't mind if sometimes I do push-ups on the office floor


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nicolas said:


> It's quite different. After graduating, one is accepted to the Bar as a candidate or trainee lawyer by simply presenting his diploma and taking an oath. He/she has to practice law (work as trainee lawyer) for 3 whole years. After that, there's a series of exams to be taken in order to be accepted to the Bar as a regular lawyer. Needless to say that there are serious restrictions on what trainees can do.


Wow! Takes a long time, doesn't it.



> Good news that I'm back to working out regularly. I have really nice coworkers (whom I share the room with) who don't mind if sometimes I do push-ups on the office floor


We don't mind young guys doing push ups around here, either.


----------



## Jen

Can I request for someone to come do pushups in MY office?  I have no fun around here!


----------



## Annalog

I think I can do about 3 or 4 pushups before my arms give up. It is a scary sight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> I think I can do about 3 or 4 pushups before my arms give up. It is a scary sight.


You've got me beat by 3 or 4.


----------



## Angela

I can do them in the pool!!   AND, I actually got to swim yesterday, but today is overcast and the pool temp needs the warmth of the sun to keep away the chill bumps!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> I can do them in the pool!!  AND, I actually got to swim yesterday, but today is overcast and the pool temp needs the warmth of the sun to keep away the chill bumps!


Good incentive for me to get the pool back up and running.


----------



## Leslie

A Friday night treat for all the folks who have worked so hard this week...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> A Friday night treat for all the folks who have worked so hard this week...


Oh, those eyes!!!

A lot like this guy.


----------



## Leslie

Or Theo, who we know has fabulous eyes... (any excuse to look at Theo, LOL)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Or Theo, who we know has fabulous eyes... (any excuse to look at Theo, LOL)


Hot Flash!!


----------



## Annalog

Annalog said:


> I think I can do about 3 or 4 push ups before my arms give up. It is a scary sight.


I verified that 4 is my limit. My arms and back gave out after my fourth "knees on the floor" push up. As I was getting up from the floor, DH asked me, "What ARE you doing?" Maybe my push ups are unrecognizable instead of scary.


----------



## Buttercup

OMG!  I haven't read this whole thread but skipped to the last page only to see all of these yummy men staring at me!  I should come here more often 

I hope everyone who's trying to quit smoking is doing well.  I'm trying again myself.  This time I'm using an electronic cigarette, it is really working well so far.  I'm down to 3-4 cigs a day, used to smoke 1 1/2 to 2 packs a day!


----------



## drenee

Buttercup, welcome to the trying to live healthy, otherwise known as Stopping Smoking thread.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> OMG! I haven't read this whole thread but skipped to the last page only to see all of these yummy men staring at me! I should come here more often
> 
> I hope everyone who's trying to quit smoking is doing well. I'm trying again myself. This time I'm using an electronic cigarette, it is really working well so far. I'm down to 3-4 cigs a day, used to smoke 1 1/2 to 2 packs a day!


Welcome, Buttercup. This is a fun thread but everyone is working on accomplishing some tough goals. Sounds like you'll fit right in. I have my own brand of moral support that I offer on a regular basis...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> OMG! I haven't read this whole thread but skipped to the last page only to see all of these yummy men staring at me! I should come here more often


We've replaced one addiction with another. I like the new addiction better. 



> I hope everyone who's trying to quit smoking is doing well. I'm trying again myself. This time I'm using an electronic cigarette, it is really working well so far. I'm down to 3-4 cigs a day, used to smoke 1 1/2 to 2 packs a day!


Glad you joined us. We think of ourselves as smokers who no longer smoke. Geoff has kind of given us a motto. "Just don't reach for the next one."

We're here to celebrate the triumphs and help you get back on track when you slip. It's all positive here.


----------



## geoffthomas

Buttercup,
Welcome to the Smokers-who-don't (anymore) thread.
My advice: just focus on the next time you want to smoke.
Don't think ahead. Just don't smoke that ONE.

Glad to have you here and we are here for you regardless of how well you succeed.

Just sayin......


----------



## Andra

OK, I've discovered a SEVERE problem with posting from my BB - no pictures!

(((Chris))) You are doing great in a tough situation.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Annalog

Welcome Buttercup! This thread is frequented by very supportive people.

Chris, I am impressed with your handling of a very difficult situation! (GS is adorable!) Don't be totally impressed by my 4 push-ups. I didn't write that my stomach touched the floor on *every* push-up.  I am not really sure if those 4 would count with a trainer.  However, I did get my stomach far from the floor on *every* push-up. 

Just checking in quickly while I cool off as I spent the morning working on the coop. Off to Ace Hardware, and possibly Wal-Mart, for more supplies, a stop for lunch, and then the rest of the afternoon to be spent painting, repairing vinyl, attaching wallboard, etc. (Oh why didn't the day stay overcast? Any weight I lose today will be entirely water weight.  Drinking quarts of ice water while working.)

((((hugs to everyone))))


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chris, I understand what you're going through.  My uncle just passed away this morning after many years of hospitalizations, rehabs, treatments.  Complications of diabetes.  There's only so much you can do. When the inevitable happens, you can be there for your Mom as much as she'll let you.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Gertie, I am sorry about your Uncle. Lots of hugs for you.


Thanks. He and I were pretty close in age. He taught me how to dance. He might even have given me my first ciggie  But he suffered long enough. He's been so close to death so many times. Around Thanksgiving, 2008, his doctors said he wouldn't make it to Christmas. The family canceled their plans for a 50th anniversary celebration, but he made it. They had a wonderful party with a bridal shower for my aunt and they renewed their vows. He made it a full year more. He just slipped peacefully away this morning.


----------



## Buttercup

Thanks for the welcome everyone!!  You are all amazing! 

OK, here's my plan:  I have just over a half a pack of cigarettes left and I'm NOT planning on buying anymore once these are gone.  The e-cig is working great but since I still have some of these regular light-em up kind left I find that I'm still reaching for them a few times a day.  I really think that if I didn't have them here I would be fine about it yet I can't bring myself to throw them out, stupid I know.

If you don't know what an electronic cigarette is here's my description .... mine has 3 parts, the battery, an atomizer & a cartridge which holds the liquid.  It uses liquid that has nicotine in it of varying strengths, I use 12 mg per ml, basically the battery heats the atomizer which turns the liquid into vapor which is inhaled and delivers the nicotine.  It satisfies the hand to mouth habit and you still get the feeling of blowing out smoke but it just fades away into nothing.  None of the nasty taste, smell or thousands of other chemicals that cigs have.  Right now the liquid I'm using tastes like butter rum which is so good!  My plan is to wean myself down to the 0 mg nicotine and then quit all together.


(((Gertie))) So sorry about your Uncle


----------



## Angela

welcome Buttercup!

Way to stay strong, Chris... you are doing great!

So sorry to hear about yout uncle, Gertie.

Can't wait to see the progress on the coop (off to check that thread now).

I have had 3 days of eating out and celebrating, and I am working hard on not over eating. I even brought more home today in my carry-out container than I ate at the restaurant!!

Have a great weekend and Happy Mother's Day to all you who are mothers!


----------



## Annalog

Gertie, I am sorry about your uncle. Hope you can focus on the good memories.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, everyone.  My uncle was a crusty old curmudgeon (even when he was young   ), but he was generous with his time and talent and money when he had it.  There will be hundreds of people at his funeral.


----------



## 908tracy

(((Gertie)))
I too am so sorry to hear about your Uncle. Hugs!

Welcome Buttercup! I hope the electronic cigs help you out. I had tried them in Jan. hoping for the same but they maded me cough worse than the real thing if you can imagine that! Glad you are liking them. Keep up the good thoughts...you can make it happen, when you are ready, and we will be here for you!

Everyone.....
Happy Mothers' Day to all this applies to!!!! 
Everyone else....
Have a fabulous Sunday!!!!


----------



## Annalog

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms, moms-to-be, virtual moms, and moms-at-heart.

Hoping everyone has the best day possible.


----------



## Jen

I'm sorry about your Uncle Gertie, no matter what it's hard to lose someone you love.  
Chris, we're proud of you for how well you're handling a hard situation.  We're here for ya!!

Welcome Buttercup!  I used the electronic cig to quit - I used Blu.  It really, really helped get over the hump when I would have otherwise reached for one.  There is a ton of good advice throughout this forum, read back and find some inspiration.  GOOD LUCK!!  We all know how hard it is.  

Happy Mothers day to all you Moms!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Buttercup, you won't want to miss my stupid smoking stories.  Jen posted a couple of good ones, too.  Feel free to add your own.  Any stupid thing you did to grab a smoke.


----------



## Jen

Happy monday all!!  (Is monday EVER really happy?!)
I wanted to share this - last night, for the FIRST time since I quit, I had a smoking dream.  I know it's weird that this is the first time, everyone told me it would be pretty common right when I quit.  I just never did - at least not that I remember.  
In the dream, I was walking out in a HUGE warehouse (I used to smoke in our warehouse here) and every corner I walked around was people I knew.  Literally 20 corners or something like that.  I was getting SO mad, because all I wanted to do was sneak a cigarette without anyone seeing me!!  I knew I was quit in my dream, and I wanted to hide it so no one saw me.  
I've been missing it more in the last week than I have for the last 2 months, so I suppose that is why, but I thought it was strange that in almost 5 months that was the first one I've had!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jen said:


> Happy monday all!! (Is monday EVER really happy?!)
> I wanted to share this - last night, for the FIRST time since I quit, I had a smoking dream. I know it's weird that this is the first time, everyone told me it would be pretty common right when I quit. I just never did - at least not that I remember.
> In the dream, I was walking out in a HUGE warehouse (I used to smoke in our warehouse here) and every corner I walked around was people I knew. Literally 20 corners or something like that. I was getting SO mad, because all I wanted to do was sneak a cigarette without anyone seeing me!! I knew I was quit in my dream, and I wanted to hide it so no one saw me.
> I've been missing it more in the last week than I have for the last 2 months, so I suppose that is why, but I thought it was strange that in almost 5 months that was the first one I've had!!


Goodness, that was some dream. At least you slipped in your sleep. Just shows that the danger is never over.

I was sitting on my daughter's screened patio yesterday when her neighbor, sitting next to me, blew out some smoke as I inhaled. Does that count as a slip? I could just so easily have grabbed one out of her pack and lit up. That second-hand hit tasted soooo gooood. Thank goodness my hands said are used to not reaching.


----------



## Annalog

Jen said:


> Happy monday all!! (Is monday EVER really happy?!)
> I wanted to share this - last night, for the FIRST time since I quit, I had a smoking dream. I know it's weird that this is the first time, everyone told me it would be pretty common right when I quit. I just never did - at least not that I remember.
> In the dream, I was walking out in a HUGE warehouse (I used to smoke in our warehouse here) and every corner I walked around was people I knew. Literally 20 corners or something like that. I was getting SO mad, because all I wanted to do was sneak a cigarette without anyone seeing me!! I knew I was quit in my dream, and I wanted to hide it so no one saw me.
> I've been missing it more in the last week than I have for the last 2 months, so I suppose that is why, but I thought it was strange that in almost 5 months that was the first one I've had!!


Jen, your vivid description of your dream reminded me of some dreams I have had where I believe my mind is trying to tell me something. Do you think this dream is trying to say something? I looked back at some of your earlier posts in this thread. You wrote about deliberately telling everyone you had quit so that they would help keep you from smoking. It seems to me if this dream is either trying to remind you of that or trying to remind you to think of your reasons to not smoke that next cigarette (and not other people's reasons).

Happy Monday and (((hugs)))


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey gang,
I am sooooooo proud of all of you.
Exercising will power for our own good is really hard.
Whether it be quitting smoking, limiting caffiene, losing weight, getting exercise, or fighting an even harder drug - it ain't easy.

But we are given the strength we need to handle any challenge.
We just have to dig down deep and find it.


And then hang on.


((((hugs))))


----------



## Jen

Oh, I think the dream was definitely trying to tell me something. If I DID slip (and I haven't) I would probably try to hide it, because I did tell everyone!! Plus life has been so stressful lately that I've had moments that I'm mad at myself for quitting!! I've had several random thoughts of stopping to buy a pack - but I won't. I keep wishing I _could_ have that one, but I know I can't. It's so odd, every time I smell it on someone I am so happy I don't smell like that anymore - but if I smell someone smoking I want it immediately!!
Gertie, that doesn't count, I've done that!! My hands aren't quite used to not reaching though, so I still try to avoid it!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Hang in there Jen and Gertie. It is tough but you can do it. You have to reprogram your thought patterns as well as your physical needs. You are strong and you can do it. Just remember Geoff's motto "Just don't smoke for the next five minutes and then do don't smoke for the five minutes after that."

I hope all is well for everyone. I know that most the people in this thread are working on building healthier new habits and that it is challenging. Take pride in the small victories because those small victories all add up to a larger victory.


----------



## Annalog

I second what ProfCrash wrote,

Jen, I am so glad you did not slip. However I have to say that I did. 

I left work late yesterday and stopped in a drive-thru, not McD, on the way home because I was very hungry and did not have a snack in my purse. I bought something that sounded good but greasy. Big mistake as I felt horrible by the time I reached home. It felt like a combination of stomach flu, indigestion, and acid reflux. I felt that if I could just get it out of my system, in either direction, I would feel MUCH better. I took the optional evening acid reflux pill and some Tums and felt better after an hour. Glad it was not stomach flu! 

It was a reminder to make sure I always have snacks in my purse. I have to remember to eat an afternoon snack so that I do not get hungry on my long drive home.


----------



## 908tracy

Gosh darn dreams Jen! Sometimes it seems as though you cannot get away from it. Even in your sleep. I am so glad it was a slip in your dreams though. You Rock!!!

Anna, I am glad you didn't have a stomach bug. They are awful, I have a bit of one right now. UGH! It is pretty mild compared to some that I've had. Grateful for that. It is after I eat that I feel the worst. 

Getrie, hahaha! That doesn't count as a slip. Thank goodness you have trained hands!

AFM- I am still going strong here! Getting easier, but I am on guard too as I know those cravings can sneak up on you at any time and out of no where. Grrrrrr!!!


----------



## Annalog

Tracy, sorry you have a stomach bug and hope you recover quickly. I tend to drink a lot of liquids, such as chicken soup and tea, when I have a stomach bug as eating solid food definitely does not seem to help. Take care and get well soon.

EDIT: Is chicken soup the universal comfort/get well food? (Going to post on Random Question thread. )


----------



## Jen

Anna, my first thought to your story was just like Tracy's slip up story - since you ate that and it made you feel that bad, it'll make it easier to pass right on by that drive through next time!!  It might have been a blessing in disguise!!  

Sorry you're sick Tracy!  I've been feeling something on the verge of hitting me for the last couple of weeks.  It's frustrating!

PS - I am an admitted freak of nature in many ways, but I DESPISE chicken noodle soup, of any kind.  Hate it.


----------



## Annalog

Jen said:


> Anna, my first thought to your story was just like Tracy's slip up story - since you ate that and it made you feel that bad, it'll make it easier to pass right on by that drive through next time!! It might have been a blessing in disguise!!
> 
> Sorry you're sick Tracy! I've been feeling something on the verge of hitting me for the last couple of weeks. It's frustrating!
> 
> PS - I am an admitted freak of nature in many ways, but I DESPISE chicken noodle soup, of any kind. Hate it.


Jen, I certainly won't be eating what I had yesterday after work any time soon!

I don't like the large noodles of the type that are normally put into chicken noodle soup! When I think of chicken soup, it is either my mom's chicken vegetable soup, which is closer to a stew, or egg drop soup that has not been thickened. (When I was young, it seemed that most egg drop soup was thin chicken broth with egg. Now it seems that most is made so thick it could be used as gravy.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anna, I know how you feel.  When I cut out fat from my diet and then gorged on KFC six months later, I thought I was going to die.  What an awful feeling that is.  

My Mom makes chicken soup with rice, carrots and celery.  Then I put parmesan cheese in it.  Major yummy.  That even works with Campbell's and those stingy little pieces of chicken.  Anybody notice they don't put carrots in it anymore?  I add my own.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Anna, I know how you feel. When I cut out fat from my diet and then gorged on KFC six months later, I thought I was going to die. What an awful feeling that is.
> 
> My Mom makes chicken soup with rice, carrots and celery. Then I put parmesan cheese in it. Major yummy. That even works with Campbell's and those stingy little pieces of chicken. Anybody notice they don't put carrots in it anymore? I add my own.


Yes, Gertie, that sounds like the same awful feeling.   

My mom's soup nearly always has onions, carrots, and celery. She adds green beans, cauliflower, broccoli, or cabbage based on what is available. She will add either brown rice, corn noodles, quinoa noodles, or brown rice noodles. (Since she has celiac she never adds wheat noodles.) I don't think she has ever put cheese in her soup although she usually has asiago cheese available.

EDIT: I had to add that my mom makes the only split pea soup that I like. She uses shredded carrots in about the same quantity as peas (or half green and half yellow lentils) and no ham.


----------



## Jen

I can handle the soups that have a chicken broth but have lots of other veggies or whatnot in them, I just really don't like typical chicken noodle soup.  Maybe it's the noodles - the only kind of noodles in soup I usually like are shells or penne, like in minestrone.  Gertie, your mom's soup sounds GOOD!  I didn't notice they don't put in carrots...because, well - I never liked it!!  Even as a kid I was the difficult sick child.  I always wanted tomato soup, despite the fact that my mom told me that would make things worse.  

Tracy - I did the Learn & Burn Turbo Jam for the first time tonight.  I already love it!!  I was so worried that Chalene would be so bubbly & annoying I'd want to kill her - like so many workout tape women who make you feel bad about yourself if you're not as perfect as they are, you know?  She's great, and I was breaking a sweat without even really realizing. it.  I was really worried about having bad knees, but I can modify the moves to my own body and I think this will actually be the type of workout that will strengthen them instead of hurting them.  I'm psyched for it, I think it's going to be tons of fun, and I can already tell how well it'll work the abs and even love handles.  Love it already!!


----------



## 908tracy

Tracy - I did the Learn & Burn Turbo Jam for the first time tonight. I already love it!! I was so worried that Chalene would be so bubbly & annoying I'd want to kill her - like so many workout tape women who make you feel bad about yourself if you're not as perfect as they are, you know? She's great, and I was breaking a sweat without even really realizing. it. I was really worried about having bad knees, but I can modify the moves to my own body and I think this will actually be the type of workout that will strengthen them instead of hurting them. I'm psyched for it, I think it's going to be tons of fun, and I can already tell how well it'll work the abs and even love handles. Love it already!! 
[/quote]

Oh Jen, I am so psyched to read this!!!! Isn't it great? I just love it too. The energy is amazing and just like you said, you don't even realize you are working out. It is so much fun! The moves are easy to master as well. I so have to dig mine back out and get back into it!!! Thanks for the post and enjoy your TJ girl!!!!!


----------



## Annalog

My scale and clothing agree that I have lost a few more pounds. I am currently wearing a shirt I had stopped wearing because it was too tight. That is no longer so.  

Next goal: Fit into jeans next size smaller. I have several that size that would be perfect for my hiking vacation next month with my mom.


----------



## Jen

That's great Anna!!!  Wish I could say the same for myself....but hey, at least I'm not smoking   !


----------



## Angela

So proud of you all. We had another cold front blow through and knock the pool temp down about 10 degrees, so smimming laps has been put on hold till it warms up again. I guess I could dust off the Wii Fit and give that a try!


----------



## Annalog

Jen said:


> That's great Anna!!! Wish I could say the same for myself....but hey, at least I'm not smoking  !


Thanks! I found it is best, for me, to focus on only one or two goals at a time. If I try to focus on too many then I do not succeed at any. Not smoking that next cigarette is a big goal by itself. If I was a smoker, I would think that exercising to not gain too much weight while not smoking would be all that I could handle at the same time. I don't think I would attempt to lose weight until I felt I had a strong handle on not smoking.

Each time I stop drinking sodas (usually Coca Cola), I switch to tea with sugar. That way I can reduce the amount of sugar and caffeine separately, usually sugar first and caffeine second. I am currently at the stage of tea with just a little sugar in the morning and herbal teas with no sugar in the afternoon.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

mmmmmm tea


----------



## Jen

ProfCrash said:


> mmmmmm tea


HA HA!!!!


----------



## Leslie

Random good looking guy (actually famous guy when he was much younger...)


----------



## luvmy4brats

Oh, that picture almost makes me want to like him....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Random good looking guy (actually famous guy when he was much younger...)


Looking in a mirror, no doubt?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

'Nuff said.


----------



## Leslie

To encourage the athletic exercise...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> To encourage the athletic exercise...


I don't think I'm going to sleep tonight.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> My, that speedo is an eye-catching color.


Are we back to the textile discussion? 

My kind of exercise ... Streeeettch two three four, Streeetttch two three four.


----------



## geoffthomas

Allright - equal time here.

I am going to wear this pic out, I keep posting the same one.










Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here ya go, Geoff. Something new just for you.


----------



## Jen

Those pictures make me want to work out......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jen said:


> Those pictures make me want to work out......


Yeah, but I think I'll skip the Botox and Silicone!! 

At least I'm exercising in PT and I have my pedometer on for the walking thread. I'm remembering to sit straight at the computer and keep my head as high as I can.

I went to my uncle's funeral on Wednesday. Surprisingly, not one of the smoking crowd gathered outside to smoke and BS.


----------



## Jen

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yeah, but I think I'll skip the Botox and Silicone!!


Don't forget the airbrushing & touch ups! That's the most important part. But I _would_ like to have that.


----------



## Leslie

It's Friday....man time!

The world tour of good looking men inspiration continues. This young man is named Michael Gstoettner and he is from Austria...


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, I need my success fix.
How did we do over the weekend?
I will start - I am still a smoker who doesn't.
And I did not gain any weight and may have lost a whole 1/2 pound over the weekend.
That first 20 was easy now the next 30 is REALLLLLLY slow.

So fess up - how was your weekend?


----------



## Annalog

I did OK. No breakfast burritos but I forgot to take blood pressure my meds on Saturday. One is a diuretic so the scale went up a couple pounds. However I know that is temporary as I have not forgotten my meds since.  I did not get much walking done but the coop is now ready for the chicks to arrive tomorrow or the next day. (I have not weighed myself since working in a 95 F degree brooder on Sunday. Maybe I lost that water weight then.  )


----------



## William Meikle

Over the years I've tried many times to give up smoking. Along the way I've subjected myself to some of the 'recommended' methods. If you are thinking about giving up, here are some ways not to go about it.

*Try to cut down*

This is the cowards way out - and you know it. "I'll just have one now, and no more till twelve o clock" you'll say. Then you'll hit a stress situation at ten-thirty and have two cigarettes to calm you down. But they don't count do they?

*Use patches*

These are just an excuse to flash your body at people. You'll all do it - lifting up your shirt or blouse to show off your "battle bandage". And you'll still need something to do with your hands, so you'll have a cigarette.

*Use nicotine gum*

You'll need to masticate constantly to get any kind of buzz. Your gums will hurt, your jaw will ache, your mouth will taste like a stale ashtray and you'll look like a cow. You'll be better off having a cigarette.

*Use hypnosis*

Do you really want to stand on your head every time somebody says "cigarette"?

*Use acupuncture*

Someone you don't know will stick large needles into your body. In any sane society the practitioner would be jailed for torture.

*Try exercise*

Within five minutes you'll be red faced, wheezing for breath and coughing up phlegm. Real exercise buffs will look at you with such pity that you'll need a cigarette.

*Try isolation*

Lock yourself away, talk to no one, avoid all social contact. You'll be so bored you'll need a cigarette.

*Try a cigarette substitute*

Do this and you'll find that everybody, and I do mean everybody, will ask you stupid questions like "Are you trying to give up smoking then?" This will annoy you so much you'll need to have a cigarette.

*Try to avoid situations where you'll want a cigarette.*

This is the standard method given out by all the 'experts.' It is also completely useless. Do you really want to give up coffee? Or booze? Or sex? Or watching television? Or waking up in the morning? See what I mean?

*Try to be a non-smoker*

You'll find yourself telling smokers how great you feel, how smoking is a filthy disgusting habit, and how you'll never let a cigarette touch your lips. These will be lies, and everybody will know it. This lying will cause you so much stress that you'll need a cigarette.

So what are you to do? I'll let you know the only method that really works.

*Stop buying cigarettes.*

I've been nicotine free for ten years now.

I feel great. Smoking is a filthy disgusting habit, and I'll never let another cigarette touch my lips.


----------



## Jen

I also had a successful weekend!  Didn't eat all that great, but......I didn't smoke  !
I've lost a total of 5 pounds since I quit....but it's probably the thyroid meds, so I don't give myself too much credit.  The next 10 will probably be hard!!

I wish it was as easy as not buying cigarettes, although you sure make it sound like it!  Each person uses their combo to quit.  For me, it was Chantix and a Blu electronic cigarette - and on friday I've been 5 months free - roughly 4 months free of the crutches.  

Off to Rhode Island tomorrow for a meeting, I'll check back friday!  Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Loved your post, Willie, and so true.  We'll find any excuse to have one.  I haven't smoked in six years and I still find excuses to have one.  Fortunately, I'm more in the habit of NOT reaching for one than I am reaching for one.  

Weight remains steady, no ciggies, wearing my pedometer for Betsy's walk-a-thon.  However, I haven't taken any O3 or calcium and for some reason, I went on a food binge on Saturday.  Got back on track yesterday and today so I didn't pay the price in added pounds.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> I still haven't reached for smoked one, and have made it almost two months without. Willie's method is right for me; if I don't have them, I can't smoke them. If I am with someone that has one, I still consider reaching for it.
> 
> I would add to Willie's method though: *Get involved with people who will cheer your successes and continue to encourage you if you slip*
> 
> I don't believe I would have made it this far (since Feb 15 really, with one bad 2-week period in March), without the advice, love and support of my KB friends.
> 
> Congratulations to all of us smokers who have made it through another day without a cigarette!!!!!!!


YAY, US!!

Where's Neo and Tracy?



> GERTIE TAKE YOUR O3 AND CALCIUM


Only for you would I pause the Glee DVD (Preggers) just before the football game to take my vitamins.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Annalog

I agree with:
YAY, US!!

I am currently wrestling with setting up a wireless Web Cam. Be back when I get it working or give up.


----------



## geoffthomas

Willie - welcome to our happy group.
We are all struggliing our way to stay addiction-free.
10 years is a terrific milestone.
Gertie and I are probably the long-term smokers-who-don't and we welcome another.
my summary is 2 1/2 packs per day for a little over 20 years.  None now for over 24 years.
But I still have the need to be strong.
Jen you are doing great.
Gertie - TAKE YOUR O3 AND CALCIUM (just a backup nag).
Anna - still so impressed with your coop.  And your effort to control the weight. 
Chris - proud of your two months, we are.  Always here for you.  If you ever need PMs or any other type of support, just let us know.  I have already said that I found that I had to dissassociate myself from people who were in bad habits in order to save myself.  This includes people who are in "purple funks" by the way.  I need to keep a positive outlook and cannot allow others to ensnare me in their negativity.  

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for the back-up nag, Geoff.  I'll go to the kitchen right now and take my vitamins.  That'll also add to my step count.


----------



## geoffthomas

You know it is all in love, Gertie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> You know it is all in love, Gertie.


----------



## Annalog

Welcome Willie. If I substitute eating junk food for cigarettes, the list you posted still works. 



geoffthomas said:


> ... Anna - still so impressed with your coop. And your effort to control the weight. ...


Thanks Geoff! It appears that the chicks will arrive tomorrow instead of today.



Annalog said:


> I am currently wrestling with setting up a wireless Web Cam. Be back when I get it working or give up.


I have temporarily given up on the wireless Web Cam. In attempting to get it to work, by midnight I messed up the settings on our home router.  This morning I corrected the router settings and once again have Internet access at home. Since I am working from home today, I am giving up on the Web Cam until tonight.


----------



## Angela

Great post Willie... that is how I quit, I just stopped buying them.

Great job everyone!


----------



## Annalog

I still have not gotten the Webcam working but at least my wireless is still OK. I have posted chick pictures are posted on the Raising Chickens and Poultry thread.

The chicks are now quietly peeping and seem to be having a good time. I will now eat breakfast and then go to work. 

EDIT: Power outage soon after writing the message above has prevented breakfast. I resolved the problem, did some work, and am now finally headed for lunch.


----------



## Jen

Hey all!
Back from Rhode Island, it amazes me how long 3 days can be sometimes. I'm completely exhausted. I did experience my first strip club encounter (that happens when you're an industry with 97% men - I didn't want to be the Debbie downer of 10 people) and I actually found it fascinating. I have no interest in watching naked ladies dance, so I just enjoyed my cocktails and people watched. These guys never expect anyone to be watching _them_.....strip club guys are generally a very interesting breed. (No offense to you guys who go....I can't really say I blame you - those girls were pretty hot)

ANYWAY! Off track here. I just saw this article on MSN and it made me chuckle. 
Things to NEVER say to someone that is quitting smoking:
http://health.msn.com/health-topics/quit-smoking/articlepage.aspx?cp-documentid=100255500&gt1=31020


----------



## Annalog

I think #4 is also something not to say to someone who is significantly overweight and is trying to lose weight.
4. "Look at you; you get out of breath so easily."

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend ahead.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Interesting list. I think we take the right approach right here in this thread.

You'll quit smoking (lose weight) when you _want_ to do it. And when you do, we'll be here to support you and celebrate the successes with you and love you anyway when you slip.


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Interesting list. I think we take the right approach right here in this thread.
> 
> You'll quit smoking (lose weight) when you _want_ to do it. And when you do, we'll be here to support you and celebrate the successes with you and love you anyway when you slip.


*hangs head* I sure hope you have enough love for me, because I have fallen off the quit wagon face first. UGH! Last Saturday I started again. I am considering it another practice run for the real deal. 
DBF started back up on Friday, and I tried staying strong, I really did, but come Saturday I caved. *sighs*
Will try again soon. Sorry everyone. =(


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> *hangs head* I sure hope you have enough love for me, because I have fallen off the quit wagon face first. UGH! Last Saturday I started again. I am considering it another practice run for the real deal.
> DBF started back up on Friday, and I tried staying strong, I really did, but come Saturday I caved. *sighs*
> Will try again soon. Sorry everyone. =(


Sorry? What do you mean, sorry. You have nothing to apologize for. It's just a slip.










You're on your way because you _want _to do this. Remember, Chris fell off the wagon for two weeks. It happens.

The worst thing you can do is think you failed and you know you didn't. As you said, this was another practice run.

Do you think it might help if DBF joined us here? He needs support, too.

And yes, there's plenty of love here. All of us smokers are in the same boat. We understand that even after years of not smoking, the temptation could bring any of us down at any time.

Stay with us Tracey. Whether you're smoking or not smoking, we're here for you.


----------



## 908tracy

Me loves you Gertie!!!!  Thanks so much. =) I am not going anywhere. DBF has zero interest in reading, or computing although I do try to pull him in as much as possible. Thanks for the offer of helping him along too. I appreciate it!
I belong to a smoking cessation site as well, and I am reading everything I can about this addiction on it to better understand triggers and things that help us slip. I am so mad, had 2 weeks and 5 days under my belt and will once again have to endure the agony of hell week. Plthhhhh! Nicodemon bites! lol I told DBF that I am not "happy as a clam" to be smoking again and will quit again when I am ready. If he joins me great, but if not I have to learn how to quit and live with a smoker. (really hope he joins me though) Not going to be easy, but anything worthwhile never is, right?


----------



## Andra

908tracy said:


> *hangs head* I sure hope you have enough love for me, because I have fallen off the quit wagon face first. UGH! Last Saturday I started again. I am considering it another practice run for the real deal.
> DBF started back up on Friday, and I tried staying strong, I really did, but come Saturday I caved. *sighs*
> Will try again soon. Sorry everyone. =(


You don't have to be sorry and don't beat yourself up. When you are ready, go for it again. As Geoff says, just don't smoke the next one.
(((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## geoffthomas

Exactly Andra.
don't look back - why bother.
don't look forward too far, it is hard and just frustrates you.
just look at the immediate future and don't smoke this one.
one at a time.

No one here is going to think less of you.
We just want you to keep wanting to not smoke.

Just sayin......


----------



## 908tracy

Thanks Andra and Geoffthomas.

Mission accomplished....I don't WANT to smoke and will keep working on strategies not to at this point. It is frustrating! I will figure it out. =)

Thanks KB buddies, I love ya's bunches!!!


----------



## Annalog

geoffthomas said:


> Exactly Andra.
> don't look back - why bother.
> don't look forward too far, it is hard and just frustrates you.
> just look at the immediate future and don't smoke this one.
> one at a time.
> 
> No one here is going to think less of you.
> We just want you to keep wanting to not smoke.
> 
> Just sayin......


Tracy, I agree with Andra, Geoff, and Gertie.



908tracy said:


> ... Mission accomplished....I don't WANT to smoke and will keep working on strategies not to at this point. It is frustrating! I will figure it out. =) ...


I know that you will figure out strategies that will work for you. ((((hugs))))

I also slipped on Saturday. I had gotten up early and worked in the coop for quite a while before DH came out to say it was long past breakfast time and that he wanted to go to McDs. By the time we arrived I was so hungry that I ordered 3 breakfast burritos instead of the Big Breakfast (scrambled eggs, sausage, and a biscuit). (There are about twice as many calories in 3 breakfast burritos than in 1 Big Breakfast. ) I tried to make up for it by eating healthier for the rest of the day.

We are human. We slip and we get up. We work on improving and we eventually achieve our goals. We then set our goals higher and do it again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> Me loves you Gertie!!!! Thanks so much. =) I am not going anywhere. DBF has zero interest in reading, or computing although I do try to pull him in as much as possible. Thanks for the offer of helping him along too. I appreciate it!
> I belong to a smoking cessation site as well, and I am reading everything I can about this addiction on it to better understand triggers and things that help us slip. I am so mad, had 2 weeks and 5 days under my belt and will once again have to endure the agony of hell week. Plthhhhh! Nicodemon bites! lol I told DBF that I am not "happy as a clam" to be smoking again and will quit again when I am ready. If he joins me great, but if not I have to learn how to quit and live with a smoker. (really hope he joins me though) Not going to be easy, but anything worthwhile never is, right?


Three days, three weeks, three months, are definite danger points. You got past the first one, at least. Now you know you can get past that one because you've already done it, so just concentrate on getting past the three week slump.

Think of yourself as an inspiration for DBF. That's how I quit the first time. I tried and tried and every time I did, my DH would laugh and blow smoke in my face. Then he called me from work one night to tell me he quit. Well, if he could do it, I could do it, so I quit cold turkey. Didn't smoke for 20 years. Which may be my stupidest smoking story of all ... that I went back to it after 20 years. And, oh yes, I had a _wonderful _excuse. 

Please, Tracey, don't hold back again. If and when you ever slip again, tell us right away. Maybe one of us will say the right thing to help you over the crisis. Maybe you won't take that next one, or if you do, you'll know it doesn't have to mean you have to take the one after that.

Stay with us. You can do it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Annalog said:


> Tracy, I agree with Andra, Geoff, and Gertie.
> I know that you will figure out strategies that will work for you. ((((hugs))))
> 
> I also slipped on Saturday. I had gotten up early and worked in the coop for quite a while before DH came out to say it was long past breakfast time and that he wanted to go to McDs. By the time we arrived I was so hungry that I ordered 3 breakfast burritos instead of the Big Breakfast (scrambled eggs, sausage, and a biscuit). (There are about twice as many calories in 3 breakfast burritos than in 1 Big Breakfast. ) I tried to make up for it by eating healthier for the rest of the day.
> 
> We are human. We slip and we get up. We work on improving and we eventually achieve our goals. We then set our goals higher and do it again.


I had a bad week. Three stops at Chick-fil-a with large fries and a large drink each time and only two soccer games. Stuff happens. Maybe you can look for a healthier breakfast option other then McDonalds. Some place where you can order something a bit healthier, even a breakfast burrito, and still enjoy each others company.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Tracy, I agree with Andra, Geoff, and Gertie.
> I know that you will figure out strategies that will work for you. ((((hugs))))
> 
> I also slipped on Saturday. I had gotten up early and worked in the coop for quite a while before DH came out to say it was long past breakfast time and that he wanted to go to McDs. By the time we arrived I was so hungry that I ordered 3 breakfast burritos instead of the Big Breakfast (scrambled eggs, sausage, and a biscuit). (There are about twice as many calories in 3 breakfast burritos than in 1 Big Breakfast. ) I tried to make up for it by eating healthier for the rest of the day.
> 
> We are human. We slip and we get up. We work on improving and we eventually achieve our goals. We then set our goals higher and do it again.


Anna, here's a great option for you. Just got it at Sam's Club last week, but they are probably available in other stores. I'm trying to get my cholesterol down (reminder to self, take O3 when I finish typing this). I picked up a box of *Jimmy Dean D-Lights turkey sausage muffins* made with whole grain, egg and cheese. 260 cals, 8 grams fat. Takes about three minutes total in the microwave. Delicious and very satisfying. As good as a Sausage McMuffin any day.

If you try it, let me know how you like it.

It's so hard to get out of the fast food habit. We usually stop at McD's on Friday nights after TKD and I've been getting the Mac Wrap, of course with fries. Now I try to eat something good for me before TKD so I'm not starving by 7pm and I can resist the McD's.


----------



## 908tracy

Anna,
I agree with everything you've said and I am proud of you for doing so well. Keep it up!

Gertie,
I will remember that. It's so weird, I knew he returned to the filthy habit on Friday, but I wasn't around him. (he went in on nights shift and called me to tell me) I had been having a rough time a day or so before, but wanted to fight it so badly and was wondering how I would do when he was off with me the next day. Well, I ignored the first few times....then caved! Been kicking myself since! =P


----------



## Annalog

Thanks for the suggestions. I think that the only way I will be able to break DH of the weekend McD Egg McMuffin and cinnamon roll habit is to start cooking breakfast at home.  He doesn't care for any of the other local breakfast options.


----------



## Jen

Morning all-
Of COURSE we still love you Tracy!!  We know more than most how hard it is to quit, and how easy it is to go back.  We're here when you're ready to try it again!!  
I didn't have a great eating weekend either.  My grandpa's memorial was on saturday, so I ate what I could and that was mostly fried chicken and meatball sandwiches.  Then yesterday was my husband and I's first anniversary, so we got our favorite takeout.....my stomach is NOT happy today!!  But it was yummy.  And I didn't smoke, so.....(how long can I use that as an excuse to eat bad foods?!)  
Have a good monday everyone!!


----------



## 908tracy

Jen said:


> Morning all-
> Of COURSE we still love you Tracy!! We know more than most how hard it is to quit, and how easy it is to go back. We're here when you're ready to try it again!!
> I didn't have a great eating weekend either. My grandpa's memorial was on saturday, so I ate what I could and that was mostly fried chicken and meatball sandwiches. Then yesterday was my husband and I's first anniversary, so we got our favorite takeout.....my stomach is NOT happy today!! But it was yummy. And I didn't smoke, so.....(how long can I use that as an excuse to eat bad foods?!)
> Have a good monday everyone!!


*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY JEN & HUBBY!!!!* And many many more!!! =D Thanks Jen and everyone, for your unconditional love and support!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Happy Anniversary, Jen.








You can use that excuse until the seams split on your clothes.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Annalog

Happy Anniversary Jen and DH!

Chris, hope your arm heals OK.

(((((Tracy)))))

All the best to everyone!


----------



## Jen

THANKS guys!!  You're all so sweet!!  This year flew by, so that has to be a good sign.  When people ask us how married life is, we always say it's exactly the same as before, but with nicer flatware.  And then I always add - NO wedding planning   !!  That being over is the best part!


----------



## Angela

Happy Anniversary Jen!


----------



## Neo

Hellooo!!!! And happy anniversary Jen  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry I've been away for so long, just been lurking quite a bit, and not so much in the mood for writing - not much to share lately I guess...

Anyway...

Tracy: don't worry, you didn't fall off the wagon, you just slipped (remember the importance of allowing oneself to slip  ?). And as everybody already said here, this was just practice for the next time! They do say statistically, that the more often you try to quit, the better your chances to make it. So there: you are just enhancing your chances for next time - because we know there will be a next time, whenever you are ready for it. And we will all still be here to cheer you on  . But as Gertie said: stay with us, don't go away no matter what! 'cos we love ya and this place wouldn't be the same without you  !

Anna: same here, plus you only slipped once! Like all of us, you are in for the long haul, so there are bound to be slippages, right? Plus, my doctor was telling me about the importance of pigging out every once in a while. Not only for the sake of letting go and eating what you want, but also because it is important to keep your metabolism going. If you eat less and do so consistently, your metabolism ends up slowing down. So you need to give it a jolt once a week or so - I have to say, I liked that theory  . I've been going nuts here trying to lose the last few pounds - all concentrated in my midrift, which is a first for me, had a flat stomach my whole life, with everything going to my behind and thighs, so no clue what's going on there, but not a happy camper  . I can live with a big behind (have done so my whole life, I'm used to dealing with that   ), but not living the gut well - especially as I'm getting my tatt done this Saturday (finally!!!!!!), but oh well...

Chris and Jen: way to go girls, stay strong and keep it up  !!!!!!! Chris: take good care of your arm, enjoy a nice cup of tea, and just relax!

To all our cheerleaders: thank you for being there and hanging with us  

BTW, it's been a while we haven't had new boys  . Leslie, where are you

Hugs everyone!


----------



## Jen

HEY Neo!!!  We've missed you!!  I'm so excited you're finally getting the tattoo on saturday - how exciting!!  PM me some pictures pretty please!!  Glad to hear you're doing well.  

Anna, I thought of you this morning - I always have a bowl of cereal while my coffee is steeping before leaving the house, but I get the serious munchies around 10:00 (my old smoke break time...)  Unfortunately, the coffee truck shows up at 10:00, so it's easy to get a bag of chips, or cookies....but lately I've been bringing a smoothie, sticking it in the fridge here, and I pull it out right before 10:00 so I'm not tempted to get some bad food.  I'm sure everyone has seen the infomercials for the magic bullet - I LOVE that thing.  The best part is that you use the cup to blend, so there is nothing extra to clean up.  I throw in some fresh or frozen blueberries, strawberries, some soy protein powder, fiber powder, yogurt, light vanilla soymilk (sometimes just skim milk) - blend it, put the lid on it and throw it in my bag.  I suck it down at 10:00 and I'm good to go until lunch.  If you're a smoothie person, get the magic bullet - but get the pro version.  I used to use a smoothie machine, but stopped because cleaning the thing added too much time to my morning.  Problem solved with this thing!!  Love it.  
Anyway, just thought I'd share.  Smoothies are a great way to curb bad cravings!!  And I really don't like yogurt, so it's a good way to get that without really realizing it.  

Have a good tuesday everyone!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gives new meaning to Wesson Oil, doesn't it.


----------



## Leslie

Neo said:


> BTW, it's been a while we haven't had new boys . Leslie, where are you
> 
> Hugs everyone!


Nobody said boo about that good looking Austrian I posted, so I thought you were getting tired of the good looking guys...LOL

Which good looking Austrian, you say? Here he is again...










Can people tell, I like dark hair, blue eyes, and skinny...

L


----------



## Annalog

Neo said:


> ... Anna: same here, plus you only slipped once! Like all of us, you are in for the long haul, so there are bound to be slippages, right? Plus, my doctor was telling me about the importance of pigging out every once in a while. Not only for the sake of letting go and eating what you want, but also because it is important to keep your metabolism going. If you eat less and do so consistently, your metabolism ends up slowing down. So you need to give it a jolt once a week or so - I have to say, I liked that theory . ...


Breakfast at McD with DH can only be a weekend occurrence since both DH and I have different morning schedules due to working in different cities. I have heard about the metabolism slowing down when eating less consistently. However I would rather give it a jolt with a real ice cream sundae instead of with something from McDs! 



Jen said:


> ... Anna, I thought of you this morning - I always have a bowl of cereal while my coffee is steeping before leaving the house, but I get the serious munchies around 10:00 (my old smoke break time...) Unfortunately, the coffee truck shows up at 10:00, so it's easy to get a bag of chips, or cookies....but lately I've been bringing a smoothie, sticking it in the fridge here, and I pull it out right before 10:00 so I'm not tempted to get some bad food. I'm sure everyone has seen the infomercials for the magic bullet - I LOVE that thing. The best part is that you use the cup to blend, so there is nothing extra to clean up. I throw in some fresh or frozen blueberries, strawberries, some soy protein powder, fiber powder, yogurt, light vanilla soymilk (sometimes just skim milk) - blend it, put the lid on it and throw it in my bag. I suck it down at 10:00 and I'm good to go until lunch. If you're a smoothie person, get the magic bullet - but get the pro version. I used to use a smoothie machine, but stopped because cleaning the thing added too much time to my morning. Problem solved with this thing!! Love it.
> Anyway, just thought I'd share. Smoothies are a great way to curb bad cravings!! And I really don't like yogurt, so it's a good way to get that without really realizing it. ...


I bought a magic bullet when it was on clearance at Wal-Mart. However I didn't even open the box for months. I used it for the first time last week to make "chick scratch" from "chicken scratch".  (I bought a 50 lb bag; so far I made 1 cup of chick scratch. I froze the rest to save as treats for when the chicks are older.) I am hoping to have time this weekend to start using it for myself.


----------



## Annalog

Leslie said:


> Nobody said boo about that good looking Austrian I posted, so I thought you were getting tired of the good looking guys...LOL
> 
> Which good looking Austrian, you say? Here he is again...
> 
> Can people tell, I like dark hair, blue eyes, and skinny...
> 
> L


Is it polite to say "boo" about good looking Austrians? I think 'Yay!" would be better. 

(EDIT: I checked on the earlier post. His photo was posted when I had final preparations for chicks on my mind. I must have been thinking of watching chicks instead of good looking guys! )


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Nobody said boo about that good looking Austrian I posted, so I thought you were getting tired of the good looking guys...LOL
> 
> Which good looking Austrian, you say? Here he is again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can people tell, I like dark hair, blue eyes, and skinny...
> 
> L


Sounds like my late DH. I put up with an awful lot for those blue eyes. 

Okay, here's my comment on the Austrian ... Why is he wearing a shirt?


----------



## Neo

Thank you Leslie  ! Very nice indeed, and I see we have the same taste - dark haired and skinny (I'm not too peculiar about eye color myself, but do like dark eyes too   ). I have to admit that I liked Caesar the vet better though  

Anna: I hear you!!!!! I myself (following my doc's advice) had pasta and ice cream on Sunday, and found it to be most satisfying after weeks of grilled fish! Today I also had rice (white) with my grilled fish


----------



## Neo

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, here's my comment on the Austrian ... Why is he wearing a shirt?


Good point Gertie! I'm with you here!


----------



## Leslie

I'll see if I can find the Austrian guy without a shirt (sorry, blanking on his name right now...)

Meanwhile, here is Cesar the vet, shirtless, and thinking of all of us...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> I'll see if I can find the Austrian guy without a shirt (sorry, blanking on his name right now...)
> 
> Meanwhile, here is Cesar the vet, shirtless, and thinking of all of us...


Poor Cesar. I can see he's wishing we were there.  Poor guy.


----------



## bookoffers

Here are some of the steps:

1. Think About Quitting
2. Effects of Smoking
3. Preparing To Quit Smoking
4. Stop Smoking Tips
5. Stop Smoking Aids
6. Stay a Quitter


----------



## Leslie

Hey everyone,

Monday, May 31st is World No Tobacco Day, which has been observed annually on this date since 1989. It is an initiative of the World Health Organization. I just received this press release from the Ontario Nurses' Association:

REGISTERED NURSES HELP SMOKERS KICK THE HABIT AND SAVE LIVES ON WORLD NO TOBACCO DAY

Source: Canada Newswire (CNW) (ca)
Date: 2010-05-25
Author: REGISTERED NURSES' ASSOCIATION OF ONTARIO , [email protected],
(416) 907-7956
URL: http://www.newswire.ca/en/releases/archive/May2010/25/c6033.html
ID: 302028

The Registered Nurses' Association of Ontario (RNAO) says nurses are using the most up-to-date techniques to help smokers quit, which is reducing the number of smokers and preventing diseases.

A guideline developed by RNAO recommends that nurses counsel smokers using a method called the "4As," which stands for 'Ask, Advise, Assist, Arrange.' Using this method, nurses ask all patients they encounter in their care about tobacco use, advise them of the importance of quitting, assist them by providing information on how to quit and arrange a follow-up meeting or referral to another health-care provider. Research shows that these steps can make a significant difference to smokers who need help quitting.

~~~

Another source that I was reading says that on World No Tobacco Day we should all put fresh flowers in our ashtrays! Works for me...


----------



## Jen

Well I don't have ashtrays anymore (at least not out anywhere), so to celebrate I'll just have another tobacco free day!!  

I am SORE this morning - Tracy, you'll appreciate this - I'm getting SO into this Turbo Jam!!  It's so fun!!  Not many workouts get me that sweaty without seeming like much work.  I'm still not very good at it, but I love it.  I'm always really glad I'm not in some class, because I feel like such a fool when I screw it up!!  I didn't think the little 1 pound weights on each hand would make much of a difference, but I feel it in my shoulders today!!  It feels great.  I highly reccommend it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I kept some of my pretty ashtrays just because I'm a pack rat (trying to quit that, too) and I like the idea of putting flowers in them.  That gives me a reason to keep them (n.b. pack rats can find as many excuses to keep things as smokers can find to keep smoking   ).  Maybe in honor of all of you that didn't smoke today, I'll go throw something out or put it in the donate box.


----------



## Neo

OK Gang.

Just wanted to report back and check on everyone.

Today, I have been a smoker who doesn't smoke for exactly 6 months. Yaaaaay  !

And yesterday, I finally got my tatt that I've wanted for the past 17 years  . I am soooo happy! It's huge, and gorgeous, and everything I've ever dreamed of! I know it will sound weird, but I feel...complete. It took over 3 hours to get it done. Ok, I'll 'fess up: after 2 and a half hours of laying there I was ready for it to be over and thought I would hit the tattoo artist if he planted his needles in me one more time  . But I sucked it up and the result is soooo worth the pain it took!

So now I'm just happy that it's a long week-end and relaxing. I'm super sore all over (feels like I've been to the gym for 5 hours yesterday!) from lying there for 3 hours, all tense trying not to move  . Plus, I have to wash my tatt 3 times a day and coat it with some ointment, so I can't really go anywhere for long anyway. I am however enjoying my Kindle tremendously and just enjoying the reading  

So, what are you all up to this week-end? I hope you are all holding up during this long week-end with not smoking, not over-eating, exercising or whatever your betterment goal is  . I am sending loads of good vibes to all of you.

HUGE hugs


----------



## geoffthomas

Congratulations Neo on 6 months.
And I am happy for you about getting the tattoo, because it is something YOU wanted.
pics?

How about the rest of you - how are you doing.

I am still a smoker who doesn't.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Fantastic! Congrats on the six months and the tatt.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations on 6 months and on getting the tattoo that you wanted.

I have been doing OK on eating and so-so on exercise. Both my jeans and the scale say I have lost a couple pounds.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Congratulations on 6 months and on getting the tattoo that you wanted.
> 
> I have been doing OK on eating and so-so on exercise. Both my jeans and the scale say I have lost a couple pounds.


That's a couple of pounds less than you had. Congratulations!


----------



## Neo

Thank you Geoff, Gertie and Anna !

Anna, way to go! In weight loss, I find there is no better test than the jeans test .

For those who wanted me to post these:here are a couple of pictures of my new tatt (not great pics as I had to take them myself, and location is not ideal for that)


















Basically a dragon with a horse's head (with antlers and fangs though) and a fish tail, representing some of the most important things for me: horses which are my passion, a dragon (I am a dragon, and read almost exclusively epic fantasy since I'm in my teens, so dragons pretty much represent my "imaginary" world), and fish as I love scuba diving and the whole underwater world


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's a couple of pounds less than you had. Congratulations!





Neo said:


> Anna, way to go! In weight loss, I find there is no better test than the jeans test .


Thanks! 



Neo said:


> For those who wanted me to post these:here are a couple of pictures of my new tatt (not great pics as I had to take them myself, and location is not ideal for that)
> 
> Basically a dragon with a horse's head (with antlers and fangs though) and a fish tail, representing some of the most important things for me: horses which are my passion, a dragon (I am a dragon, and read almost exclusively epic fantasy since I'm in my teens, so dragons pretty much represent my "imaginary" world), and fish as I love scuba diving and the whole underwater world


Beautiful! Is it wrapped around the back with the head on one side at the front and the tail on the other? Or do I have it backwards?


----------



## Neo

Annalog said:


> Beautiful! Is it wrapped around the back with the head on one side at the front and the tail on the other? Or do I have it backwards?


Thank you Anna - this means a lot to me :: blushing :: You guys are the first ones to actually see it as I've stayed mostly home this long week-end (didn't really feel like doing much and this session honestly exhausted me - especially as I hadn't slept much the night before, I was so excited with anticipation )

The head is on the front (i.e. to the right side of my belly, just above the scar from my appendix removal, if this helps??), and it wraps around my right hip with the tail near my spine on the back (but not quite reaching the spine). Does this make sense?


----------



## Annalog

That makes sense Neo. Thanks!


----------



## Jen

NEO!!!  That might be one of the COOLEST tattoos I've ever seen, I love it!!  Good for you!!  Congrats on 6 months, and congrats on the tattoo.  That has to feel great.  Especially something that means so much to you, and has taken so much thought.  Super cool.  

While everyone was reading and barbecuing this weekend the DH and I undertook our biggest house project - cleaning out our storage area and putting up shelving to organize it all.  That room was a complete disaster area.  We spent sunday night at Home Depot picking out industrial shelving, then rented the truck they have to take it all home.  We figured while we had the truck we should probably go ahead and buy a new grill (we still had wedding money left, so we splurged and got the $400 Brinkman, it's COOL!) - then spent ALL DAY yesterday pulling everything out, building the shelving, then putting it all away.  It took me a good hour just to go through all the Christmas stuff and put it into bins.  It was an exhausting day, but I can't even tell you how good it feels to have that project done!!  

Anna, congrats on those few pounds - each pound is HARD to lose!!  Like I said before, think of each pound as 4 sticks of butter and you'll be even more proud!!  

I hope everyone had a great holiday weekend!!  I am also still a smoker that does not smoke.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wow, Neo, no wonder it took three hours. Fantastic. Did you design that yourself? It looks great.  

Anna, keep up the good work. 

Jen, you're still going strong. Good job. And congrats on the organizing project. Always feels so good to get something like that done. 

I went to Sam's Club this morning and filled up the big freezer with lots of low-fat goodies to keep my cholesterol down. Which reminds me. Have to go take my vitamins. 

Chris, Tracy? Please check in.


----------



## Andra

Yeah Neo - 6 months is awesome!
I think your tattoo is really gorgeuos and it's great that it's so symbolic for you.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Boy, you dodged the bullet that time, Chris.  It's so easy to fall back into it. 

Hope everything works out with your shoulder. 

Yes, as soon as I read your post, I trotted into the kitchen and took my O3 and calcium. Thanks for the reminder.  I was going to do it earlier, but by the time I hit post, I forgot.


----------



## Annalog

Chris, I also hope everything works out OK with your shoulder. At least it served as a reminder not to smoke without thinking! Glad you had a wonderful time in Canada.


----------



## Jen

I just saw this article, it popped at me because it says that if a person quits at 40, and puts all of the money saved from not smoking into a 401(k) they would have $250,000 by the age of 70. WOW. That puts it into perspective. 
But what I thought was interesting, and something I did not know - employers can FIRE people now for smoking?? Or use it as a basis for not hiring? That's just crazy!

http://www.bundle.com/article/Health-FamilyHealthcareThe-high-cost-smoking-7269


----------



## geoffthomas

Jen,
thanks for sharing that.
Wow.
I didn't readlize that was possible.
Even though I have not smoked for a long time, and want all the reasons not to that I can get, I still think this is wrong.
Just because smoking is a health risk is no reason to deny someone a job, in my opinion.
Riding a motorcycle is hazardous to your health too, but I have never heard of anyone asking about riding as a reason to deny employment.
Just want those who smoke to quit for the right reasons so that they will stay quit.
And if they don't choose to - well so be it - go in peace my friend.

Just sayin......


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I can't read the article at work but I have heard that some employeers will not hire smokers because of the increased health care costs. Smokers drive up insurance rates which the employeer has to pay or raise the amount that everyone in the office pays. This is probably not a problem for companies with thousands of employees, the increased costs are more easily absorbed, but can be a large problem for smaller businesses. If the cost of insurance is being driven up by smokers and they cannot afford to cover that increased cost it will lead to losing potential employees who have offers from larger businesses with better health care benefits.

I don't know if I agree with the practice but I understand where it comes from. Smoking is a choice. It is incredibly difficult to stop when you start due to the additiction but it is still a choice. If you choose to smoke and that choice forces the non-smokers in your office to have to pay higher premiums on their health insurance then that is a problem. If that choice causes the premiums to be so high that the company starts losing valuable employees to companies with less expensive benefits then it is a real problem for the company.

When do we say that the individuals choice is overridden by the needs of the many?


----------



## Neo

Thank you so much all for all your kind words on my tatt, it means the world to me .

Gertie: I couldn't draw if my life depended on it (ok, I can actually manage a matchstick if I REALLY have to...), which is why my choice of tattoo artist was so important to me, as he needed to understand what I wanted, and draw it in the style I wanted and in the way I wanted. It took me a few months of research to actually find the right artist, and then I sat quite a bit with him explaining what I wanted (or rather what I had in my head) and finalizing the actual drawing. I have to say that I was (and am!) very happy with the result   The guy is GOOD at what he does, no questions asked!

Jen, congratulations on still going strong, and I know exactly how you feel after this week-end: exhausted but with this nice feeling of accomplishment. It's always so nice when you finally do something that needed to be done  . 

Chris, I'm soooo glad your arm saved you (even though I AM sorry it is still so painful   ), it's a sign!!!!!!  

Gertie, good going with your O3 and calcium  

Tracy, where are you?? Please come back here!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 908tracy

Well hello there all my KB family!!! I am sorry to have been MIA lately but I have had a ton of stuff going on. I have 3 relatives (1 Uncle, 2 very close Aunts) battling different forms of cancer. My poor Uncle has just been released from the hospital and hospice has taken over at his home. =( It should only be about a month or so they tell us. My Aunt is in a NY hospital at the moment, been there since Tuesday with a kink in her intestines. She should be coming home today as they have successfully unkinked it. Wow, I could go on and on, but you get the gist of things...

Jen,
OMG I am so thrilled that you are loving TJ. I told you it's FUN! I am right there with you on loving how you work up a sweat (oh I hate sweating though) without even realizing you are working out. I will definitely try the hand weights as well. Do you have Chalene's weighted gloves? Or are you just using your own? I don't have her gloves, but I do have 1, 3, and 5 lb. weights. 

Neo,
What an awesome tatt you have there my friend!!!! I love it!! You soooooooo deserve it. =) I love how you've designed it with all things in mind that you love. How cool is that?!

Anna,
You're doing fabulous girl, keep up the great work!
Chris, Geoff, Gertie, Leslie & anyone else I may be overlooking.....I love you all!!!


----------



## Annalog

Tracy, it is great to hear from you. With three relatives battling cancer it is not surprising that you were MIA with little time for KB. Sending best thoughts and hopes for you and your family.


----------



## Jen

Hey Tracy!  I'm really sorry to hear that about your aunts and uncle.  It's so sad to watch.  We're thinking of you, and them.  Like Anna said, no wonder you haven't been around.  
  
The TJ I ordered came with her gloves, but I don't think it matters what you use.  I also have 3 pound weights from another manufacturer, as soon as I get more used to it I think I'm going to switch to those.  I haven't had much time to do it lately, but it's finally one workout that I don't dread doing!  That's a change!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Chris. I ran right to the fridge and took my vitamins.

Tracy, good to see you back. I know things are tough right now, but don't forget us. You've got a goal and we're here to help you reach it.

A little something make us smile.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Annalog

I just received a Facebook invitation from my daughter to join a Facebook page, http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=120585814646513, called "If I can get 200,000 people to join, my mom will quit smoking."

My daughter wrote, "This is one of Elizabeth's best friends pages. She is hoping to get her Mom to stop Smoking! Please join her page. Thanks!"

If you are on Facebook and want to join this page, please do. I do not know the mom, but she has apparently tried to stop smoking a few times already. If this helps encourage my granddaughter's friend's mom to become a smoker who doesn't smoke, then that will be wonderful.

Edit to correct a person reference as it implied that my daughter smoked.


----------



## A_J_Lath

I actually managed to stop for a month or so after contracting a really heavy cold - made it to painful to smoke at the time, what with the sore throat and cough.

I'd say if one is serious about giving up (and aren't we all?) then having at crack at it while ill is probably the best time.


----------



## Annalog

Changing eating habits when ill is also sometimes easier (or sometimes necessary).


----------



## Ciar Cullen

Hon, I really feel for you. I smoked for 20 years and quit 9 years ago. I did it with a support group, gum, and walking. But the truth is, you won't do it if you're not ready. If you're ready, nothing will stop you. It's just an addiction--a very strong one. And like any addiction, you need help and the will to get better. The nicotine receptors in your head are very, very strong. Don't be hard on yourself, but ask yourself if you really want to quit. Really want to. Good luck!


----------



## Annalog

Fortunately both DH and I learned from our parent's struggles to stop smoking. All four parents were successful but it was tough for two of them. (37 years ago DH did smoke a pipe for a month soon after we were first married as he wanted to look "older." He stopped after he learned to keep it lit and before he bought a second bag of tobacco. I suppose it didn't hurt that I would not let him smoke inside. )


----------



## Annalog

Welcome to the thread A_J_Lath and Ciar Cullen.


----------



## A_J_Lath

Thanks Analog. Still smoking, alas. I look at the carcinogenic little devils and think, 'Oh, how can I stay mad at you?'

Depending on your point of view, stopping smoking is actually quite easy; I've stopped thousands of times...


----------



## Neo

A_J_Lath said:


> Depending on your point of view, stopping smoking is actually quite easy; I've stopped thousands of times...


Hahaha , I know EXACTLY what view point that is, been there EVERY day for long years up until about 6 months ago, when I just stopped. Full stop .

Welcome to this thread !


----------



## David McAfee

I quit almost 11 years ago. Cold turkey. Two things helped:

1. I once read that the strongest craving only lasts five minutes. I clung to that factoid like a life preserver. Whenever a craving set in, I didn't think _Oh, my god, I want a cigarette! How am I going to make it through the day without a smoke?_ Instead, I thought _This should only last five minutes. I can make it five lousy minutes._

2. And this one is odd. I carried a little tin of Binaca breath spray around with me. Whenever I had a real nasty craving, I spritzed myself. You know how bad a cigarette tastes after you brush your teeth? Same thing. It would have the effect of making me not want a smoke because I knew it would taste nasty.

Those 2 things might not work for anyone else, but that's how I did it. September 12, 1999 was my last smoke. Not a puff since.


----------



## Annalog

I have still been doing OK on eating and a bit better on exercise. Both my jeans and the scale say I have lost another few pounds.  In fact, the scale says I have dropped to below 200!  While I am still 75 pounds overweight, it is great that at least one scale shows the first digit as the one it should be.  (When the doctor's scale agrees, that will be even better!)

Last week, after standing up from filling food and water containers and playing with the chicks, I became quite dizzy. While I was wishing I had my cell phone with me to phone my DH, I made sure I was holding on to the door and the closest sawhorse roosts. The next thing I knew, I was sitting on the floor, leaning on the door, and still holding one end of the sawhorse; the other end was lifted off the floor and had scraped along the wall. I was still wishing that I had my cell phone.   After I made it back into the house, I took my blood pressure; it was 95/54 which is very low for me. On Thursday I stopped taking the most recently prescribed BP med as I was still getting dizzy. Good news from the doctor today: I am now officially on "only" three medications for my blood pressure instead of four!

P.S. I do try to remember to take my cell phone with me out to the coop. I have been better about that lately.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ciar Cullen said:


> Hon, I really feel for you. I smoked for 20 years and quit 9 years ago. I did it with a support group, gum, and walking. But the truth is, you won't do it if you're not ready. If you're ready, nothing will stop you. It's just an addiction--a very strong one. And like any addiction, you need help and the will to get better. The nicotine receptors in your head are very, very strong. Don't be hard on yourself, but ask yourself if you really want to quit. Really want to. Good luck!


I absolutely agree. You have to _want _it. If you're doing it because someone else wants you to do it or because you "should," you'll have a lot harder time of it.



David McAfee said:


> I quit almost 11 years ago. Cold turkey. Two things helped:
> 
> 1. I once read that the strongest craving only lasts five minutes. I clung to that factoid like a life preserver. Whenever a craving set in, I didn't think _Oh, my god, I want a cigarette! How am I going to make it through the day without a smoke?_ Instead, I thought _This should only last five minutes. I can make it five lousy minutes._


Another truism. It can be an awfully long five minutes, but it's still only five minutes.



> 2. And this one is odd. I carried a little tin of Binaca breath spray around with me. Whenever I had a real nasty craving, I spritzed myself. You know how bad a cigarette tastes after you brush your teeth? Same thing. It would have the effect of making me not want a smoke because I knew it would taste nasty.


Good one. Brushing your teeth when you have a craving can help, but since we can't always brush, carrying around Binaca is a good suggestion.



> Those 2 things might not work for anyone else, but that's how I did it. September 12, 1999 was my last smoke. Not a puff since.


Thanks for the advice. You never know what suggestion will help someone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> I have still been doing OK on eating and a bit better on exercise. Both my jeans and the scale say I have lost another few pounds.  In fact, the scale says I have dropped to below 200!  While I am still 75 pounds overweight, it is great that at least one scale shows the first digit as the one it should be.  (When the doctor's scale agrees, that will be even better!)


Anna, you are doing so well. We're all so proud of you.



> Last week, after standing up from filling food and water containers and playing with the chicks, I became quite dizzy. While I was wishing I had my cell phone with me to phone my DH, I made sure I was holding on to the door and the closest the sawhorse roosts. The next thing I knew, I was sitting on the floor, leaning on the door, and still holding one end of the sawhorse; the other end was lifted off the floor and had scraped along the wall. I was still wishing that I had my cell phone.  After I made it back into the house, I took my blood pressure; it was 95/54 which is very low for me. On Thursday I stopped taking the most recently prescribed BP med as I was still getting dizzy. Good news from the doctor today: I am now officially on "only" three medications for my blood pressure instead of four!
> 
> P.S. I do try to remember to take my cell phone with me out to the coop. I have been better about that lately.


Pretty scary reading that story, but what a great outcome!! Yes, bring your cell phone.

I took my O3 and calcium.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Anna, you are doing so well. We're all so proud of you.
> Pretty scary reading that story, but what a great outcome!! Yes, bring your cell phone.


Thanks! DH and my mom have been more worried that I was. I was sure it was only that my BP was low, I stood up too fast, and it is very warm in the coop. 



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I took my O3 and calcium.


Yea!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Welcome to the new people.

Anna - be careful - glad the doc gave you an ok.

Gertie - that was yesterday.  this is today.  Take your medication.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Gertie - that was yesterday. this is today. Take your medication.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Yessir!! You guys are really helping me get in the habit.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yessir!! You guys are really helping me get in the habit.


Yay Gertie!



geoffthomas said:


> ... Anna - be careful - glad the doc gave you an ok. ...


Thanks Geoff! I am careful which is why I checked with my doctor as soon as he was back in the office after the weekend. (I was once told by an employer that if I was a man I would wear a belt AND suspenders.  He would probably think the same today as I held on to the door and the roost. )

I am not trying to lose weight quickly or on a low-calorie, low-fat, or low-carb or any 'crash' diet. However I was on multiple meds to get my pulse rate and blood pressure down (partly due to weight and partly due to heredity). Now that I am getting more consistent exercise and losing weight, I don't need as many meds. At this rate I expect the dosage of one of the remaining meds, the one with the handy crease for breaking in half , to drop next.

If I was on a named diet then the closest one that matches how I eat is The No S Diet: No Snacks, No Sweets, No Seconds Except (sometimes) on days that start with "S". However, I do eat snacks. Low blood sugar is common in my family so, when I recognize the symptoms, I eat non-sweet snacks, usually nuts or cheese.


----------



## Ciar Cullen

I remember once reading a book on quitting smoking. It said that to quit was one of the clearest signs of self-love one could make (well, it put it better). This thread got me thinking of how I have changed since I quit smoking 8-9 years ago (see--I can't even remember). I have not had bronchitis, not once, since I quit. I used to be on antibiotics nearly all winter. I don't feel angry and edgy all the time--I used to just count the seconds until someone would shut the heck up so I could get out for a smoke. Or I wouldn't go to events that would leave me stranded. Gosh. But the biggest factor--when I went for my first colonoscopy, and with no family history at age 49, found cancer. (It was zapped and nipped and so was I and I'm good now except that I have to have an exam every year.) And the first thing the doctor said to me, without knowing anything about me, was "how long did you smoke?" I thought, my God, it's been 20 years. When did that happen? You hear about those "other cancers," but you don't take it in.

Okay, off my soapbox and a big hug and wet sloppy kiss to anyone suffering withdrawal. It's hell, but if I can do it, anyone can.


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris - I read in another thread that you had a successful struggle with wanting to smoke.  Congrats on beating it. PMs or even phone calls from friends can indeed help when it is almost overpowering.  I will keep you in my prayers.
Gertie - take todays meds.
Anna - enjoy the week away from the chicks.  And know that we are your friends no matter how long you take to lose any weight at all - or none.  No judgmentalism done here.
Tracey - how are you doing?  And your significant one?
Neo - all okay?
Jen - How about you?

Ciar soapboxes are very welcome here.  You MUST go back a few pages and read Gertie's embarrassing stories.

Just sayin..........


----------



## Jen

Hey all! 
Welcome to the new people!  The more the merrier around here!  It's morphed into a quitting bad habits thread, so please share all your bad habits   !!  We LOVE soapboxes around here!

Ciar - that puts it very nicely - you really do have to care about yourself to quit!  It's one of the hardest things I've ever had to do, but it's been worth it.  Almost 6 months later and I still struggle with it, but I'm determined!!  

I'm doing good Geoff!  Well, I'm not smoking anyway.....it's been hard these last few weeks, but I make it through the hard times.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good for you Jen.
We are always here for you.


----------



## Annalog

(((hugs everyone)))



geoffthomas said:


> ...
> Anna - enjoy the week away from the chicks. And know that we are your friends no matter how long you take to lose any weight at all - or none. No judgmentalism done here.
> ...


Geoff, my long explanation was because, after my slightly scary story, I did not want anyone to worry that I was being reckless in my eating or exercise choices. I was not trying to either be judgemental or imply that I thought that anyone else was.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Gertie - take todays meds.


Before I even finished reading your post, I went right into the kitchen to take the good stuff. Thanks, Geoff.



> Anna - enjoy the week away from the chicks. And know that we are your friends no matter how long you take to lose any weight at all - or none. No judgmentalism done here.


Slow and steady is best. Even one pound a week means 52 pounds in a year. Be proud of every ounce. I think losing weight might be even harder than quitting smoking. You're surrounded by fast food places just driving down the street, not to mention all the food ads on TV. You're doing great!!



> Ciar soapboxes are very welcome here. You MUST go back a few pages and read Gertie's embarrassing stories.
> 
> Just sayin..........


WTG, Geoff, embarrass me in front of the newb.  That's okay. If my stupid smoking stories help even one person quit and STAY QUIT, I'm happy to humiliate myself.

*Ciar*, my stupidest smoking story is going back to it after 20 years off. Just a reminder to even long term smokers who don't smoke that the danger never stops. CONSTANT VIGILANCE (notice I got in a Potter reference which I have heroically refrained from doing for a long time).


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Before I even finished reading your post, I went right into the kitchen to take the good stuff. Thanks, Geoff.


Yay Geoff! Yay Gertie!



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Slow and steady is best. Even one pound a week means 52 pounds in a year. Be proud of every ounce. I think losing weight might be even harder than quitting smoking. You're surrounded by fast food places just driving down the street, not to mention all the food ads on TV. You're doing great!!


Thanks Gertie! One of the benefits of no broadcast, cable, or satellite TV is NO food ads to watch!

<CompulsiveGeekAlert> I just went back to check when I started reading this thread. It was 7 weeks ago. 13 pounds/7 weeks is 1.86 pounds/week. I searched the Web to verify that the standard for safe weight loss rates is 1 to 2 pounds/week with 2 pounds/week being the maximum safe rate. I am within the safe range. I can stop worrying.  </CompulsiveGeekAlert>

Actually, I expect to hit a plateau fairly soon. I will need to remember to keep steady during the couple weeks I am on the plateau.

By the way, DH noticed a week ago or so that I was losing weight. As I expected, he started watching what he was eating and has lost a few pounds.  However, I am currently only 15 pounds heavier than he is; a lot better than 25 pounds heavier! If I keep steady then I can see reaching my first weight goal this year. (Goal One: Weigh less than DH for the first time since we met in Jr. High when I was at an ideal weight for me and he was thin.)


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Quitting again.....after two years of no smoking I started up during finals. (still got two d's. [tear]). As of last week i switched to filters that are supposed to catch most of the tar and u can see the results in the clear filter. There are about thirty in a pack. One filter can be used for 5-10 cigarettes and a pack only costs (here in Vegas) 2.99. I switched my co workers to it. (all trying to quit). Lookin at the tar that builds up even after one cigarette on a fresh filter helps. Reminded....ewww that's going in to my body


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Stay with us VA, we'll give you all the support and encouragement we can.  

I started again after 20 years of not smoking. I'm now a smoker who doesn't smoke for six + years.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Annalog

VA, I am glad you are here and glad you are quitting smoking. 

Sorry about the D's but don't let them get you down. I got some D's (I think more than two) when I was in college (about 35 years ago). It was a shock for me then as I had been a straight A student but now I no longer remember what classes they were in. I don't know if it helps now but they will be insignificant sometime in the future.


----------



## geoffthomas

VA we are here for you too.
Come see us any time.
You quit when it is good for you to do so.
No one here is keeping score - we just want what is best for you.

Just sayin......


----------



## Jen

ANNA - that is FANTASTIC!!!  If you lost any more than that it's likely you'd gain it back, which is why they say 1-2 pounds is the safe limit.  You should be super proud of yourself!!  You're doing it the right way, the way to keep it off.  I agree with Gertie, losing weight is at least equal to the difficulty of quitting smoking.  Keep it up, you're doing great.    

Welcome VA!  We all know how hard it is - and how easy it is to go back to.  This thread has helped me a TON since I quit, so stick around.  We're here to support you - and listen to you VENT when you need to!  You're right - just looking at that picture makes me even happier I'm not doing that anymore.  Even almost 6 months later I have moments - yesterday I had an extremely stressful day at work - and even said "I picked a He*% of a year to quit smoking".....sometimes I'm mad at myself for quitting because I can't sneak away from my desk to have one!!  But, long run, I DO NOT want to be a smoker anymore - and that is the bottom line.  REPEAT that mantra!!  And read back through this thread, there are a ton of tips that might help you.  
I got my first D my freshman year of college, I thought the world was going to end.  I got a few more along the way - and I still graduated!  It's okay, it happens!!  They will definitely be insignificant in the future.  Just do your best, that's all you can do!


----------



## Annalog

Jen said:


> ANNA - that is FANTASTIC!!! If you lost any more than that it's likely you'd gain it back, which is why they say 1-2 pounds is the safe limit. You should be super proud of yourself!! You're doing it the right way, the way to keep it off. I agree with Gertie, losing weight is at least equal to the difficulty of quitting smoking. Keep it up, you're doing great.
> ...


Thanks Jen.  I am very happy about it!

I think that, for me, if I had started smoking then quitting smoking would have been MUCH harder than losing weight. I have a very difficult time completely stopping anything I like, especially when the substance has a physical addiction component as well as a psychological one. I have lost count of the number of times I have tried to quit drinking caffeine.  Fortunately I do not like the taste of coffee so can stick to tea and coca cola. Currently I am not drinking coke (caffeine and sugar -- double whammy). 

With losing weight I do not have to give anything up; I just have to eat or drink smaller amounts. (Dad's weight loss plan: Have whatever you want, just half as much.) I read (and agree) that it is the first one or two bites of something that provides most of the enjoyment. If there is a desert or snack I am truly craving, then I have a small amount and enjoy it. (I then try to make sure that the rest of it is unavailable to me. )

I am also fortunate that I have never been a "dieter" (too much work ) so I do not have years of "yo-yo" weight swings to fight. Instead it has been a slow creep upward over the years with the last several years hovering just below 200 pounds. There were years hovering around 150 and 180 as well. I know I can be good at keeping my weight stable when I am not under a lot of stress. I just have to keep moving those stable levels lower.  [CompulsiveGeekCalculation]90 pounds/28 years = 3.21 pounds/year. At 0.85 pounds a week I could be back at my old ideal weight in just under two years.  I know I probably won't get back to my old ideal weight but I can certainly get within 20 pounds of it. [/CompulsiveGeekCalculation]

Finally, I am very fortunate that I actually prefer to eat healthy food; nearly all of my favorite meals and snacks are healthy ones. Unfortunately, I am usually too busy and lazy to fix something to eat especially when I drive past those fast food places.  I am working on that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I think VA needs Theo/Kyle to welcome her to the thread. Any objections? No? <snicker>


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anna, I love your <CompulsiveGeekCalculations> 

It is a medical fact that once you reach a certain age (varies from person to person, but usually sometime in the 30's) you put on two or three pounds a year without even changing your eating or exercise habits.

I think this is your body telling you to start eating healthy NOW because it won't be able to metabolize the bad stuff much longer.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Anna, I love your <CompulsiveGeekCalculations>
> 
> It is a medical fact that once you reach a certain age (varies from person to person, but usually sometime in the 30's) you put on two or three pounds a year without even changing your eating or exercise habits.
> 
> I think this is your body telling you to start eating healthy NOW because it won't be able to metabolize the bad stuff much longer.


Where is a compulsive geek without her slide rule / calculator / PDA / ... ?  (Showing age: I used to carry a circular slide rule in my purse long before I could afford a programmable calculator. I remember when programmable calculators cost more than the current price of a Kindle. Log table interpolation anyone? EDIT: Sorry -- wrong thread. )

I counted from when I was 28 and my daughter was two years old as I know I was at my ideal weight then. It was probably a couple years after that when I started putting on weight. That matches with the "sometime in the 30's" statement. Fortunately my daughter is learning from her mother's mistakes and is already working on to keeping her weight down. (She just turned 30.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good for your daughter.  

I'm not sure exactly when it started with me because it creeps up on you. All I know is that by the time I was 36, I was 10 pounds over my normal weight.


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie - have you taken your meds today yet?

Anna - keep it up.  I am stuck on my weight plateau.  Lost the first 20 pounds between 1rst of the year and April. And just don't seem able to get it going again.  But I will.

Just sayin......


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Weight lose is not easy. I find that a food notebook helps when I am slipping. Writing down that I have just had my third bag of potato chips in a day is brutal. It makes it easier to find the will power.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:



> Gertie - have you taken your meds today yet?


Just did, thanks to you. 

Just sayin......
[/quote]


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> Weight lose is not easy. I find that a food notebook helps when I am slipping. Writing down that I have just had my third bag of potato chips in a day is brutal. It makes it easier to find the will power.


Ruffles are my downfall. If I eat them standing up from the rubbermaid container, I can convince myself they don't count. <sigh> At least I've switched to the baked which are definitely not conducive to cramming double handsful in my mouth.

I should keep a fat grams diary since I'm trying to get my cholesterol levels back down.


----------



## Jen

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Ruffles are my downfall. If I eat them standing up from the rubbermaid container, I can convince myself they don't count. <sigh> At least I've switched to the baked which are definitely not conducive to cramming double handsful in my mouth.
> 
> I should keep a fat grams diary since I'm trying to get my cholesterol levels back down.


Ruffles are also my downfall. I buy the baked ones, but they just aren't the same. Baked doritos are pretty good too. 
I think the quitting smoking weight gain is finally catching up with me. I thought the thyroid medication was holding it off for awhile, but pants have started to feel tighter. NO GOOD! It's hard enough to work on keeping quit, much less worrying about losing weight. Although I am officially addicted to Turbo Jam, so that should help.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jen said:


> Ruffles are also my downfall. I buy the baked ones, but they just aren't the same. Baked doritos are pretty good too.


Def not the same, but I should be grateful for that.



> I think the quitting smoking weight gain is finally catching up with me. I thought the thyroid medication was holding it off for awhile, but pants have started to feel tighter. NO GOOD! It's hard enough to work on keeping quit, much less worrying about losing weight. Although I am officially addicted to Turbo Jam, so that should help.


I knew a guy once who decided to quit smoking cold turkey _and _lose 50 pounds at the same time. He did it, but his employees were dropping like flies.

Are you alternating aerobics with weights? I understand that works best.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Weights are great for speeding up your metabilism, toning, and improving bone strength. Aerobic activity is best for actual weight lose. My trainer suggests alternating activities so that you get the benefits of both.


----------



## Jen

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Are you alternating aerobics with weights? I understand that works best.


Yes, actually - and usually simultaneously. Turbo Jam is aerobic dance with a little Tae Bo and kickboxing, and I use the hand weights (gloves) at the same time. I alternate it with yoga, walking on the treadmill (with a weight in one hand, kindle in the other, switching every 5 minutes), and a little free weight stuff in there too. I haven't been that great at it lately, which is probably the reason for the weight gain.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Resistance bands rock. They are great for toning, easy to use, inexpensive, and easily carried in suitcases.


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> I think the quitting smoking weight gain is finally catching up with me.


Welcome to my world . And I'm truly sorry about that, as it's something I don't wish on anyone. The only good news? It has now officially become harder for me to loose the weight/keep it off than it was to actually stop smoking 

So not only do I watch like a hawk what I eat, I now get up at 5:45 am every morning to be at the gym at 6:00 where I do 20mn (5 + miles) of bike, followed by 20mn of elliptical (around 2 miles), followed by free weights and 80 sit ups. I HATE it. But it keeps the weight off (not that I'm eating everything I want or anything  ), and I sleep like a baby - ok, I literally crash every evening!

So now you guys know everything, including why I have been less active here lately: I'm simply exhausted!!!!!

So Jen: be strong!

And Anna: trust me when I say that I KNOW how hard it is. Keep it up and way to go!!!!!!

Gertie: you are being so good with your O3 and calcium, you go girl!

Chris: I am so proud of you for still being so good, you are awesome!!!!

VA: welcome to the thread, please stick around 

Tracy: so sorry to hear about all the stuff going on these days in your life. Hope you are hanging in there and sending you loads of good vibes!

Geoff: thank you for always being there and worrying for all of us and for asking 

Everybody else: thank you for hanging with us and for supporting us 

Hugs everyone!


----------



## Annalog

(((hugs everybody)))
I do agree that losing weight (or even keeping it stable) is not easy. However I think I am fortunate that I do not have too much emotional involvement with food. (Following spoiler tag to so as not to provide temptation.


Spoiler



Just the standard carb/fat loaded "comfort foods" such as mac and cheese, potato salad, ice cream sundaes, chocolate, all the Thanksgiving dinner dishes, etc.


)

I am glad that Ruffles are NOT one of my favorites. However, Blue corn chips with flax or sesame seeds, Blue cheese with carrots or raisins, potato chips with onion dip, Fried (not baked) Cheetoes, ...


----------



## Annalog

I am in Sedona, AZ, this week with my mom. The price for Internet access from the place we are staying is more that I am willing to pay. Occasionally I will be reading and posting from my K2 or from the Sedona Public Library but probably not very often.  

I will be eating as almost healthy as my mom normally does while my mom is planning on splurging a bit.   We plan on lots of hiking.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> I am in Sedona, AZ, this week with my mom. The price for Internet access from the place we are staying is more that I am willing to pay. Occasionally I will be reading and posting from my K2 or from the Sedona Public Library but probably not very often.
> 
> I will be eating as almost healthy as my mom normally does while my mom is planning on splurging a bit.  We plan on lots of hiking.


Enjoy your vacation. We'll hear from you when we hear from you.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey I know Anna is away, but.....

Tracy- you out there? We worry about you. You know you don't have to succeed (or even try to) for us to care.

Gertie - meds!

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Hey I know Anna is away, but.....
> 
> Tracy- you out there? We worry about you. You know you don't have to succeed (or even try to) for us to care.
> 
> Gertie - meds!
> 
> Just sayin.....


Thanks, Geoff. I've been _pretty _good, but I did forget today.

My neuro is weaning me off some meds, so I've been concentrating on doing that right and not paying as much attention as I should to the O3.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie, hope the med weaning goes OK. Remember your supplements. 

Tracy, hope you are doing OK.

{hugs everyone}


----------



## A_J_Lath

A long time ago, I remember reading something about this thing - I can't remember what it was called, but I'm sure it started with 'Log' - that some guy was raving about as being the best thing he found to stop smoking. From what I can recall, it was essentially a little box of herbs - and that if you ever felt like having a cigarette, you just took a sniff of these herbs, and it would take the craving away. Thing is, I've been all over the web looking for this thing, and have found absolutely NOTHING about it!!!

Anyone here ever heard of it - or something like it?


----------



## Jen

A_J_Lath said:


> A long time ago, I remember reading something about this thing - I can't remember what it was called, but I'm sure it started with 'Log' - that some guy was raving about as being the best thing he found to stop smoking. From what I can recall, it was essentially a little box of herbs - and that if you ever felt like having a cigarette, you just took a sniff of these herbs, and it would take the craving away. Thing is, I've been all over the web looking for this thing, and have found absolutely NOTHING about it!!!
> 
> Anyone here ever heard of it - or something like it?


Nope, but if you find out let us know! I know several people contemplating quitting, I'd love to be able to pass along some more advice.

Hope everyone is well! I'm pretty busy with work, but I just wanted to stop by and say hi! So...HI!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie this is your daily medication reminder.
I don't mean to be a nag- yes I do.
Just take them......


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL geoff.

Gertie have you thought about putting a reminder into your cell phone or email program? Geoff might miss a day or two here or there.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Gertie this is your daily medication reminder.
> I don't mean to be a nag- yes I do.
> Just take them......


Thanks for the nag. I always jump right up and take them cuz I know by the time I post, I'll forget. 



ProfCrash said:


> LOL geoff.
> 
> Gertie have you thought about putting a reminder into your cell phone or email program? Geoff might miss a day or two here or there.


I don't know if my 2 cent cell phone does reminders. I was just thinking a little while ago that I should dust off my old pda (for another purpose). I can add a reminder in there.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Most cell phones (even the really cheap ones) have a calendar on them which you can program with appointments. I needed something to help me remember to take my Ritalin when I was taking it and the cheap cell phone I had worked beautifully.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> Most cell phones (even the really cheap ones) have a calendar on them which you can program with appointments. I needed something to help me remember to take my Ritalin when I was taking it and the cheap cell phone I had worked beautifully.


I'll try it. Thanks.


----------



## A_J_Lath

I tried nicotine patches once.

Couldn't get the things to light...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

A_J_Lath said:


> I tried nicotine patches once.
> 
> Couldn't get the things to light...


You think that's bad, you should try lighting the gum.


----------



## A_J_Lath

^^Now that's just silly. Everyone knows you don't light the gum.

I tell you though, it hurts like hell when you have to peel it off your shoulder.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

A_J_Lath said:


> ^^Now that's just silly. Everyone knows you don't light the gum.
> 
> I tell you though, it hurts like hell when you have to peel it off your shoulder.


I use it on my legs. Beats shaving.


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie - meds?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Gertie - meds?


Beat ya' tuit!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good


----------



## geoffthomas

Nag time - Gertie, don't forget to take your meds.

Tracy - please tell us we didn't scare you away?

Jen/Neo - are you guys maintaining? (I am sure you are).

Anna - bring us uptodate when your trip is over.

Anyone who needs encouragement - we are here for you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Nag time - Gertie, don't forget to take your meds.
> 
> Tracy - please tell us we didn't scare you away?
> 
> Jen/Neo - are you guys maintaining? (I am sure you are).
> 
> Anna - bring us uptodate when your trip is over.
> 
> Anyone who needs encouragement - we are here for you.


You're my favorite nag, Geoff. Took the meds.


----------



## Jen

I'm good Geoff!  I admit I had a rough patch there for awhile, but I'm good.  Monday is my 6 month anniversary!  I'm pretty proud of myself.  

I'm such a dork - I took the day off of work today and had a plumber come and replace my leaking toilets, and put in a brand new sink, faucet and hot water machine (you tea ladies should be JEALOUS! Instant filtered 200 degree tea water.....) and I'm so excited about it!!  I keep walking back looking at it.  I should note that I sell sinks for a living, so I suppose it's not that bad.  
I sort of want to take a picture so you can all see it.....(yes, at least I admit I'm a dork!)


----------



## Neo

Thank you Geoff, all well here too  ! 

Jen, congratulations girl!!!!!! 6 months is awesome - and it feels great, trust me  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy for you  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm doing a happy dance for you - but can't find an emoticon for it  

Anyway, as one of those tea ladies myself: I am VERY jealous of your sink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pics please  ? I didn't even know things like that were possible or existed, that is so awesome!!!!! Please bear with me - I have lived most of my life in developing countries - and I will eventually get back there too - and still marvel that I ALWAYS have electricity, EVERY SINGLE DAY - this is so awesome!!!! - and always have hot water for a shower - EVERY SINGLE TIME I TURN ON THE WATER  !!!!!!

I will be traveling overseas for the next couple of weeks and may not be able to check in. In case I don't make it, please take all good care of yourselves and hang in there  !

Hugs


----------



## Leslie

How are all you smokers-who-don't smoke anymore doing? Eaters who are eating less? Exercisers who are exercising more? I realized I haven't dropped in for awhile with my unique brand of inspiration, but I found the perfect picture today....

As an incentive to keep all of you on the right path, I'll send a free copy of *Poisoned Ivy* by Scot D. Ryersson...just released today and not even on Amazon!--to the first person who posts here to tell me who this is and why he was famous.










If you want to know more about Poisoned Ivy, you can read here: http://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-poisonedivy-441520-145.html

Have fun, everyone!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Johnny Weissmuller. Olympic Swimming Champion and Tarzan in the movies.  

  

God, I'm old.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Johnny Weissmuller. Olympic Swimming Champion and Tarzan in the movies.
> 
> 
> 
> God, I'm old.


Gertie, you're fast. I almost excluded you from the competition because I knew you'd be fast on the button. But...okay, your book will be winging its way to you _post-haste_.

But I still feel like we need another winner...give me a minute to think of a contest...

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Gertie, you're fast. I almost excluded you from the competition because I knew you'd be fast on the button. But...okay, your book will be winging its way to you _post-haste_.
> 
> But I still feel like we need another winner...give me a minute to think of a contest...
> 
> L


I guess everyone knows I have a head stuffed full of useless knowledge.


----------



## Leslie

Okay, the first person who answers both questions correctly wins a copy of *Poisoned Ivy* by Scot D. Ryersson.
You can post your answers here in the thread.

1. Johnny Weismuller, in addition to being famous for his Olympic prowess and movie star role as Tarzan, was the spokesperson for what line of male swimwear?

A. BVD
B. Catalina
C. Kuppenheimer
D. Speedo

2. There were guidelines that were published that specified what men could wear on the beach. "Men's Bathing Suit Regulations" was published on May 17th in what year?

A. 1893
B. 1917
C. 1925
D. 1938

Have fun!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Did I mention that Elmo Lincoln was the first Tarzan?


----------



## Leslie

No, you hadn't. Thanks for that pic!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> Okay, the first person who answers both questions correctly wins a copy of *Poisoned Ivy* by Scot D. Ryersson.
> You can post your answers here in the thread.
> 
> 1. Johnny Weismuller, in addition to being famous for his Olympic prowess and movie star role as Tarzan, was the spokesperson for what line of male swimwear?
> 
> _*A. BVD*_
> B. Catalina
> C. Kuppenheimer
> D. Speedo
> 
> 2. There were guidelines that were published that specified what men could wear on the beach. "Men's Bathing Suit Regulations" was published on May 17th in what year?
> 
> A. 1893
> _*B. 1917*_
> C. 1925
> D. 1938
> 
> Have fun!


----------



## geoffthomas

I am not sure how much I will be on later so, Gertie - meds?


----------



## Leslie

Ding ding ding we have a winner!

Good job, Heather. The book is on its way.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I am not sure how much I will be on later so, Gertie - meds?


Jumped up and took them. Thanks, Geoff.



Leslie said:


> Ding ding ding we have a winner!
> 
> Good job, Heather. The book is on its way.
> 
> L


Congrats, Heather


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations Heather!



geoffthomas said:


> ... Anna - bring us up to date when your trip is over. ...


I got back from vacation late on Friday but have been busy trying to give the chickens more room because they are growing so fast. (They are now a month old.) We almost have the outside pen ready for them. However DH got heat exhaustion while I was in Tucson buying building materials. (He recognized the symptoms before it got too bad, went inside, and then phoned me so that I could remind him of what else to do and also check on his progress long distance.) He is taking it easy today.

Mom and I had a wonderful time. In addition to sightseeing, taking photos, and hiking, we went to Slide Rock State Park (I went down the big slide 5 times, Mom went down 3 times), we went on a hot air balloon ride (Red Rock Balloon Adventures), and we rented a jeep (Gus from Barlow Jeep Rentals) for 24 hours. I am very lucky to have a mom who is so much fun to be with and who still hikes much faster than I can.

Friday, the day I left on vacation, the office where I work had a health fair that included blood tests. I had made an early appointment so that I could have the test before leaving on vacation. I received the e-mail notification that the results were ready while I was on vacation. My total cholesterol is now 166 (down from 215 two years ago and 235 about 5 years ago).    The ratio is still not great but it is better than it was 2 years ago. (This is *without *cholesterol meds as I have had allergic reactions to the ones my doctor had me try.) Not so good was the confirmation that my iron and hemoglobin levels are low. My doctor and I will need to figure out why.

My scale says I still weigh 195. I am very happy with that as my jeans are saying that I should either be using a belt or buying smaller jeans.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It all sounds great, Anna.  Glad to have you back.


----------



## geoffthomas

Anna,
We are overjoyed that you are back safe and sound.
And that your effort is going so well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anna, sorry for the terse response before. I'm so tired I can't see straight.  

Can we get pictures of the rock slide?  I'd love to see that.  Congrats on the balloon ride. I don't think you could get me up in one, but I'll bet it was great.  

And congrats on maintaining your weight while on vacation and the lowered cholesterol.  Trying to get mine down, too, but I don't go back to the docs until September. 

Is 1/4 cup peach frozen yogurt okay?  Is it still okay with 1/2 cup redi whip?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Anna, use the belt. You are going to keep losing weight and replacing jeans will take up cash. (grins)

Jen: The hot water dispenser is great. We have one at the house. It is wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie,
I am soooooo sorry.
I forgot to remind you about meds yesterday.
Did you take them anyway?

so take some today - ok?


----------



## A_J_Lath

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I use it on my legs. Beats shaving.


Good tip. I'll have to remember that.

For my back.


----------



## Jen

Happy monday & HAPPY 6 month anniversary to me! 
In celebration, I am going to post a picture of my beautiful new sink.....'cause I know you all want to see it....










Isn't it pretty?! It almost looks like it was made for my countertop they match so closely. It's a granite composite. Prof, I already love the hot water dispenser. I do drink tea, but we french press coffee every morning and it's perfect. Both hot & cold filtered water come out of that faucet on the right. 
I took the picture right after it was installed, that white line in front is just the silicone drying, it's clear now.

Glad to hear your levels are lowering Anna, and it sounds like you had a ton of fun on your trip! We'd love to see pictures!


----------



## drenee

Sorry I haven't posted for a while.  Things have been really crazy, and a lot of family issues lately.
Nothing major.  Moved my son belongings to Asheville, and then he was with me for over a week before
he actually moved down.  Trying to work and stay at my mom's has not been easy.  I love my mom, but.  
And I've been so tired after a few days of working and traveling.  The new meds seem to be working.  I feel
like I have more energy.  
Anyway, when I get a bit more time I'm going to read all the posts I've missed.  
Hope you all are doing the best you can.
deb


----------



## Annalog

Jen, congratulations on your 6 month anniversary! The sink is beautiful!

Deb, glad the new meds seem to be working. Take care of yourself, especially when life goes a bit crazy.

ProfCrash, I will use a belt and also dig out my old jeans for the next smaller size. I am also considering using hot water and dryer temps on the larger jeans. 

Thanks Geoff and Gertie! 

Gertie, don't worry about terse replies. My replies are often terse when I am either posting from my K2 or when I am tired.

I have not yet had time to download the photos from vacation but I will post them as soon as I can.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jen, I love that sink. Love the color love the curves, love the curved chrome screens in the bottom. And happy six months!!!








Deb, good to hear from you. Glad the new meds are helping.

Anna, we'll look forward to the pictures. I want to see that rock slide.

Chris, haven't heard from you. Doing okay?

Geoff, I took my meds.


----------



## Jen

Thanks guys!!  It really is amazing what a difference it makes.  My husband thought I was crazy for replacing the sink, but now he understands!  
LOVE that Gertie - DH is OBSESSED with Flight of the Concords.  Funny stuff!  I think I'm going to go do that dance RIGHT NOW!  If you watch Deadliest Catch it reminds me of Andy Hillstrand's crab dance.....


----------



## drenee

I love the crab dance.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I fast forward through the Hillstrands. I really, relly don't like them.


----------



## A_J_Lath

@Jen - I never thought I'd see a day when a sink makes me go 'wow'!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Did y'all watch Deadliest Catch last week?  What a shocker. I know a cameraman on The Wizard and he says it was all caught as it happened on the captain's cam.  

Tonight, they're going to document Capt. Phil's last days. I plan on having a box of kleenex close by. Looks like they're going to include Jake Anderson's father disappearing, too.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Chris: I don't know how you coudl be anything but emotional under those circumstances. It sounds like this is what you Dad wants so it is great that your family is supporting him but still. I get emotional saying good bye when I know I am going to see my parents in a couple of months. I cannot imagine how emotional I would get when I knew I was saying good bye forever. 

(hugs)

I know that is not nearly enough to help you through the pain you are feeling but it is what I can offer. You are an amazing, supportive daughter.


----------



## Jen

Glad you checked in Chris, I'm really sorry about your dad. No matter how much we can 'prepare' ourselves it doesn't make it any easier when the time comes. My grandpa was in the hospital for months, but it still hurt when he died. It's just human nature. You ARE an amazing supportive daughter, and we will all keep you in our thoughts.



ProfCrash said:


> I fast forward through the Hillstrands. I really, relly don't like them.


SERIOUSLY?! They're my favorites. Other than Phil. Did anyone watch it last night? It was so hard to watch knowing that he was going down at any second. I can't believe the timing - with finding out about Jake, then having that moment with Jake & Josh with the pictures....it gave me chills. I'm going to miss him.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Did y'all watch Deadliest Catch last week? What a shocker. I know a cameraman on The Wizard and he says it was all caught as it happened on the captain's cam.
> 
> Tonight, they're going to document Capt. Phil's last days. I plan on having a box of kleenex close by. Looks like they're going to include Jake Anderson's father disappearing, too.


You know a cameraman? COOL! I'd love to hear stories. I never miss an episode, that one was a shocker. But not like last night 



A_J_Lath said:


> @Jen - I never thought I'd see a day when a sink makes me go 'wow'!


Thanks AJ!


----------



## Annalog

{{{{hugs Chris}}}} You are amazing; I am so proud of you! I know how hard it is to say goodbye to a loved one you do not expect to see again and also how hard it is to lose a parent. I am so glad you have your GS with you every day for a couple hours. The little ones are so wonderful. <3



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Did y'all watch Deadliest Catch last week? ...


Nope -- No TV.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Thanks for checking on me. I have been here just a couple of times in the last 2 weeks and haven't posted at all. Storms have been playing havoc with the internet and basement (MIL's living quarters) have flooded twice. Still taking prednisone for my shoulder (last week), it is better but still have the arm in a sling for another month or so. The prednisone makes me moody.


Prednisone makes my daughter happy-go-lucky and bouncy. When I say bouncy, I mean she skips and runs and jumps. Weird.

What was the diagnosis for your shoulder?



> This morning at 5:30 a.m. we put my Mom and Dad on a plane to Jamaica and I truly believe it is the last time we will see Dad. He is ready to die and he wants to do it there where he pastored for so many years (he has always planned to be cremated and scattered there). His heart is there and not here. So we got the travel waivers from his Drs, arranged extended meds and oxygen and another friend to travel with them and help Mom and hopefully he will find peace and joy in his last weeks/days/hours. I was more emotional than I thought I would be as we saw them off.


Last we heard about your Dad, he and your Mom were still hoping. I'm glad they accepted the inevitable in time to meet the end the way he wants to go. I know it's going to be hard for you not being there, but take comfort in knowing he's where he wants to be.



> For happier news, I am NOT SMOKING and I have my GS every day for at least a couple of hours and he is the light of my life. He was, after all, the reason I started this thread and he is more than worth every single miserable moment of the stop-smoking craziness.


YAY!! Did you see Jen had her six month anniversary on Monday? Everyone is doing well.



> PS: Gertie, take your O3 and calcium!


Yes, ma'am. 

Tracey, please check in with us. It doesn't matter that you went back to smoking. If you're here with us, you might be inspired and we want to help.



Jen said:


> SERIOUSLY?! They're my favorites. Other than Phil. Did anyone watch it last night? It was so hard to watch knowing that he was going down at any second. I can't believe the timing - with finding out about Jake, then having that moment with Jake & Josh with the pictures....it gave me chills. I'm going to miss him.


That was really unbelievable. Jake's got to feel like


Spoiler



s*it


 about it all. Phil's stroke coming less than 24 hours after their confrontation. Discovery Channel got Jake into rehab and they are supporting his recovery all the way. In between crab seasons, Josh has been taking business courses and he takes care of the business end of the the crabbing.



> You know a cameraman? COOL! I'd love to hear stories. I never miss an episode, that one was a shocker. But not like last night


He's on a completely unrelated forum. I haven't posted over there today because a lot of the people who follow the show are on the West Coast. He told us that Phil told the cameraman to keep rolling.

Poor Jake. His Dad disappeared last January. Considering the time of year and where his truck was found, I'm guessing he just walked off into the bush to die.

I think the Hillstrands are right to get out now. The kind of life they lead with very high cholesterol meals, *smoking* (getting back on topic), drinking, 30 hour shifts, none of them are going to live a long life. Edgar is talking about getting out, too.

I got a kick out of Keith talking to his daughter and her encouraging him to quit chewing tobacco. He had a scare last year, too.


----------



## Leslie

Big hugs to you, Chris. {{{{Chris}}}} Thinking of you and sending lots of healing energy. A year ago this time was when my dad was in the hospital and on his final downhill slide. Each day I relive where we were a year ago. It's very hard... 

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Hillstrands play to the camera and are just not very nice people. The way Scotty got one deck hand fired and was smiling about it, the way Jon fired Russell (not that he fired him but the way he did it), the way Jon left the boat without telling Scotty why he wasn't being named Captain, the three freaking Hillstrands in the wheelhouse who do not work the deck but mug for the cameras 24/7, Scotty and his smug smile and attitude, Mike becoming more of a camera whore every season. It is a long, long list. I have a very impolite name for that boat that is used commonly at Television Without Pity. 

I love the Cornellia Marie and the North Western. They have a family attitude on the boat but everyone is expected to pull their weight. They talk to the camera but rarely look at the camera and mug. They do their jobs, they are safe, they are professional, and they are normal. I love those two boats.

I am split on the Wizard. There are times that I like that boat and then there are times that Keith drives me nuts.


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris - so proud of you for not smoking. And you have been going through some real stressful times. (((hugs))).
It is so uplifting to hear about your dad. Yeah I know it is sad for you. But how thrilling that he is going to get to "go home" from "home" (for him emotionally).  Wow.  I would love to be that prepared and then pull it off.

Gertie - have you taken your meds today? (or was that what you were anwering to Chris about?) You know I get confused easily.

Leslie - thoughts like you have about your dad are bittersweet I am sure. And I am also sure that over time all those memories will become very cherished.

Tracy - come talk to us....please.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> I love the Cornellia Marie and the North Western. They have a family attitude on the boat but everyone is expected to pull their weight. They talk to the camera but rarely look at the camera and mug. They do their jobs, they are safe, they are professional, and they are normal. I love those two boats.


Oh, yes, Sig was really normal when he quit smoking ... for 3.5 hours. Wearing the patch (two I think) and chewing the gum could have killed him. One patch made me crazy, but two would have put me in the madhouse.

Then there's Edgar, who I thought was the sane one until he threw himself over the side of the boat to tie off the anchor and yelled "Grab my feet!"



> I am split on the Wizard. There are times that I like that boat and then there are times that Keith drives me nuts.


Keith can be weird about things like walruses, but is that any worse than Phil and his


Spoiler



crab farts


? I'm going to miss that.

Keith is actually a very nice guy and very close to Monte.

Now that I think of it, I don't think I've ever seen Andy with a cigarette. Most unusual for those guys. I like Andy. His daughter got interested in horses and he bought a horse farm in Indiana. That's what he does in the off-season. Isn't he deck boss during king crab season and captain during opie season? The other brother also works the deck. Jonathan is the one who sits around during opie season.

So, for all of us smokers who don't smoke anymore, or even if you still do, what goes through your mind when you see those guys smoking on deck, especially in Opie season?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So I went to the doctor today. My achilles has been swelling for the last month. I stopped playing soccer and have limited my work outs. I have 8 physical therapy sessions in order to try and deal with the achilles tendonitis. The good news is that this the first doctor to think that I'll have bad arthritis but might not need a full knee replacement, only orthoscopic surgery to smooth out the cartilidge. 

On the Deadlist Catch.

Keith is kind of a drama king. He flips out and then is chill. I like him when he is in normal mode but normally think that his tantrums are uncalled for.

heheh Sig trying to quit smoking was fun. He was a jerk but that was real. He wasn't doing it for the camera and his responses sure were not for the camera. Same for Edgar. I honestly think that the weird stunts they pull on the NW are things that they would do without the cameras there.

The Captains and Crew of the Time Bandit are always looking for the camera before saying anything. They are trying so hard to be the fun loving frat party boat. To me, it is annoying. They are the only boat with three people in the wheel house, we saw the third brother for the first time in ages last night. Andy used to work the deck during King Crab, althugh he did not do as much this year. So there are two people in the wheelhouse drawing a check that are not doing anything. That money could be going to the deckhands, not all of it because the brotehrs all get a cut as owners of the boat. Andy's comments about JJ last night were disrespectful. JJ is the guy they brought on board so they could get his cut of the quota without paying anything extra. That is the reason they had an extra deck hand and had to let Russell go. And yet Andy is disparaging the guy in the wheel house.

I really don't like the HIllstrands. Totally biased.

That said, it was clear that Jon was touched by Phil's death. His responses on the first After the Catch were sweet and heart felt. He actually walked away from the camera to grieve in private. I would love to see that Jon on the show and not the camera loving frat boy. 

I really hope that all of the Captain's and Deckhands learn something from Phil's death. Josh has said that his father did not die because of the stroke but because he had another embalism rupture. (Is that the right term) Josh said that Phil knew that he has to stop smoking, eat better, and exercise in order to reduce the risks of a second pulminary embalism. Phil failed in all three areas and that is ultimatly what cost Phil his life. Josh is working on being a smoker who does not smoke. Hopefully we will see many more smokers who do not smoke next season.


----------



## Jen

Prof, sorry to hear about your achilles, ouch!  I can see where you're coming from, but I guess I'm flip on it.  I like that they joke around and play for the camera.  I can't stand Sig, I'll be honest.  He's a complete jerk.  Real or not, he's a jerk.  I like Edgar though.  I always think that with the Hillstrands, they own the boat - they can do whatever they want.  I like that Andy and Jon are always up there together, and have a strong relationship for it.  If I owned a boat - that's where I'd be!  That scene when Jon walked off on After the Catch made me tear up.  I'll agree with you on the drama king Keith - he's hot headed.  He can be sweet, but it's the flip that bothers me.  So back and forth.  

Gertie, I kept thinking that last night - Jake is never going to forgive himself for that.  I've never seen Phil so upset, it really is no wonder that he had a stroke.  Not that I think it's 100% Jake's fault, but if I were him I'd think it was my fault forever.  The timing was just so bizarre.  I was wondering about Jake and rehab, I'm happy to hear that he really went into rehab.  I would have figured he would have used this as an excuse to get back into whatever he was addicted to.  Do you know?  I couldn't tell.  I have always thought Josh seemed more capable to run the boat.  I'm really going to miss Phil, he was the peace keeper and the best part of the show.  I can't imagine next season, honestly!  OH - did you catch the Hillstrand's Geico commercials?  GAG!  They were terrible!


----------



## Jen

Gertie I forgot to answer your question - actually, there is nothing like watching it to make me glad I'm not smoking anymore.  Especially watching Phil, one after the other after the other.  Most of them are like that, and while I usually curse the first one that lights up because it made me think about it, 10 minutes later I'm just disgusted.  
You're right, I don't think Andy smokes.  Does Edgar from the Northwestern?  I don't know if I've ever seen him smoke?  It's definitely the minority on that show.  Then again, if I was a crab fisherman, I'd probably start smoking again too.  What else do they have?!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Edgar use to smoke but has quit. I thought I saw him wearing a patch during King Crab season.

It is the Hillstrands boat and they can do what they want. I fast forward through their segments and save myself from being annoyed. Sig is a bit of a jerk but the guys on that boat seem willing to put up with it. I can't believe that Matt and Jake couldn't find a job on another boat if they wanted one. Something has to keep them on the NW. We have seen Sig be totally sweet and supportive of Jake over the last couple of seasons. 

I think Discovery wants to show each of the Captains in a specific light and that is what they highlight. 

There are folks at TWoP who have been to Catch Con and meet the Captains. From what they say all of the Cpatain's are cool but there are many a story about the Hillstrands that are not favorable. (shrugs)


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Andra

Hugs and prayers to you and your family Chris. Everyone else has already expressed their feelings so eloquently that I don't have much to say. But I am glad that your dad took matters into his own hands and decided to go home.


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> {{{Leslie}}}, hugs right back at you. I knew this was about the time of year you were dealing with your Dad's final days. I don't think you are ever prepared, even when you know it's coming.


No, you are never prepared but it sounds like you and your family are making the very best decisions possible. Hold on to that thought and find the energy in it...

Love,
Leslie
xoxo


----------



## Leslie

A little Friday inspiration for all of us...


----------



## A_J_Lath

^^In the interests of sexual equality, would it be okay if I post a picture of a pretty lady here?

Please?

Pretty please?


----------



## Leslie

A_J_Lath said:


> ^^In the interests of sexual equality, would it be okay if I post a picture of a pretty lady here?
> 
> Please?
> 
> Pretty please?


I know Geoff won't mind..


----------



## geoffthomas

Mind - do I have a mind? -    well that is a different subject, isn't it?

No - please do.

As for the pic already displayed - I must admit that he is comely lad and I am sure that the ladies (and maybe some male authors we know and love) are drooling.  Other than to wonder how good he is at soccer, he doesn't ring any bells for me. (my wife is glad of that).

Anyway he we are at a Friday and hopefully all are ready for the weekend challenges to our several "habits".  I will be trying very hard to lose some weight this summer - After that first 20 pounds to slow down to 1 or 1.5 pounds more in the last 2 months or so is disappointing.  However, at least there has been no backsliding (that I will admit to).

Gertie - meds?


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am working on being good about doing my daily exercises to help fix my acheilles tendenitis. I have put on a few pounds since I have cut back on my activity over the last month when I noticed the swollen tendon. 

I wanna play soccer. (pouts)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> A little Friday inspiration for all of us...


Comely indeed. Reminds me some of










Thanks for the nag, Geoff.

In our zeal to lose weight, we shouldn't forget that we need to keep a few extra pounds. Heaven forbid we have a serious illness, that weight will help us get through those times when we can't eat.


----------



## Annalog

Most photos of good looking people, male or female, are easy on the eyes.  

I believe I have hit my first weight plateau. The timing is good for me as I now need to focus on getting my iron and hemoglobin levels up while keeping my cholesterol levels stable or improved. At times I seem to have more energy (due to weight loss and increased exercise) while at other times I am very tired and out of breath (due to anemia) when I would not expect to be.

I have been eating more ice than usual lately. When looking for tips for dealing with low iron and anemia, I read that eating ice (or other non-nutritive substances such as paper, clay, or dirt) can be a symptom of iron deficiency; I always thought that I ate ice because it helps me cool off when it is hot and the ice, and ice water, are better for me than soda.  This weekend I must finish the chicken pen (chain link dog kennel with modifications) so that those growing chickens can have some outside space to add to their chicken palace. I know I will be eating some ice during breaks when working outside in 100+ F.  (I am not eating ice in place of regular food so don't worry about me and Pagophagia pica.  I am NOT eating other non-nutritive substances. Yuck! )



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> In our zeal to lose weight, we shouldn't forget that we need to keep a few extra pounds. Heaven forbid we have a serious illness, that weight will help us get through those times when we can't eat.


That is good to remember. Looking forward to when I only have "a few exta pounds."


----------



## 908tracy

((((((My KB Family))))))

Wow, y'all have been so busy since I've been here last! I just caught up on all the posts. I am sorry to have worried you, but I am fine. Still smoking, but other than that fine. My Uncle is still with us, on hospice care, and My Aunt (the one that's like a second Mother to me) has had surgery in a NY hospital. She now has a bag on her lower intestine (iliostomy) and has yet to be released from the hospital. They have to regulate it as she is still producing too much liquid to come home. She has to replace whatever comes out and they are afraid that she will dehydrate and end up right back there. She has decided to stay for her own sake. It is nerve wracking to watch such good people go through such ugliness and it breaks my heart. =( 
Part of the reason I haven't been on was because it's summer and I have a pool and a pond in my back yard so I've been spending quite a bit of time outdoors. Madison loves the pool! When she wakes up in the morning, she gets her sun hat on and goes to the back door. LOL I was swimming at 9:30 am yesterday. Babies are so much fun! =D
I am happy that all of you are doing so well in your healthy endeavors. Keep up the great work and I will definitely be joining you again when I am ready. I will definitely not stay away so long though, as I missed you all so much!!!!

Jen.....BIG congrats to you on 6 months smoke free!!!!! On the site I belong to you would be half way to getting your key and gaining entrance into "the clubhouse". (about.com) Keep up the Turbo Jam girl, I am proud of you!
Chris, so sorry to hear about your Dad. My heart goes out to you and your family. hugs
Geoffthomas, Gertie, Leslie, Deb, Annalog, Neo and anyone else I may have missed (sorry) I love you all (Chris and Jen as mentioned above as well) and will look forward to hearing from you all!!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tracy - good to see you back in the thread. ((hugs))
Gertie - meds.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good to see you, Tracey. Stay with us. Who knows what will inspire you.



geoffthomas said:


> Gertie - meds.


----------



## Annalog

Tracy, good to hear from you and very glad to hear that you are enjoyi g summertime with Madison. That is one of the best ways I know of to deal with other stresses. Being with the young ones is the best.

I started iron and some other supplements. I can take them with my other daily meds at breakfast to remember.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have to remmebr to take my anti-inflammatory meds twice a day. I have them sitting on top of the dog food since I feed the dog twice a day at 7:45 AM and 7 PM.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> I have to remmebr to take my anti-inflammatory meds twice a day. I have them sitting on top of the dog food since I feed the dog twice a day at 7:45 AM and 7 PM.


Sounds like a plan. 

Yes, Geoff, I did.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thank you Gertie, you know I only nag because I care.

Prof and Anna - glad to hear that you have meds that are working.
It appears that I may have to take prescription for my esophogealitis (?) for ever.  The GI thinks we caught up with it too late to "fix" it. Who knows?

Keep up the good work gang.

Just sayin....


----------



## Annalog

geoffthomas said:


> Thank you Gertie, you know I only nag because I care.
> 
> Prof and Anna - glad to hear that you have meds that are working.
> It appears that I may have to take prescription for my esophogealitis (?) for ever. The GI thinks we caught up with it too late to "fix" it. Who knows?
> 
> Keep up the good work gang.
> 
> Just sayin....


Geoff, is your esophagealitis due to gastroesophageal reflux disorder (GERD)? My DH has GERD and will likely be taking meds for that forever. If he eats the wrong stuff at the wrong time then he needs more meds. Our doctor had him go in to have both his upper and lower ends 'scoped" before he would make the prescription long term as the medication could hide symptoms from more serious conditions. His meds should stop serious damage. Hope no serious damage has been done to your esophagus.

One of my meds is for heartburn. However, I am on a short-term med as my symptoms should go away if I lose enough weight. All of the meds I am currently taking are due to conditions caused or aggravated by being overweight. So one of my incentives to lose weight is to be able to get off all of my meds. That would just leave supplements (O-3, D-3, etc.).

I bought a belt this weekend so my jeans should stay up until I lose enough weight to make it worthwhile to buy new ones.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

WOOHOO Anna. That is great.

Think of all the pairs of jeans that you will be able to buy when you start saving money on meds by losing weight.

OK, so I would think about how much tea I could buy but I am silly that way.


----------



## Jen

Happy monday all!
Welcome back Tracy!!  We don't care if you're smoking, we're just happy to have you back.  I'm sorry about your aunt & uncle, how sad  
I think I joined that same about.com site, and posted once right when I quit - but then never went back!  It was helpful right when I quit to read about everyone else that was suffering - sounds wrong, but at least you don't feel alone!  I'm Turbo Jam obsessed....I LOVE it.  It's literally the very first workout I actually look foward to doing.  I have to bend a little less than everyone else because of my knees, but it's at least really fun to do.  
Keep on posting pretty boy (okay, okay, girl too) pictures ya'll!!  LOVE IT!


----------



## Guest

Annalog said:


> Most photos of good looking people, male or female, are easy on the eyes.
> 
> I believe I have hit my first weight plateau. The timing is good for me as I now need to focus on getting my iron and hemoglobin levels up while keeping my cholesterol levels stable or improved. At times I seem to have more energy (due to weight loss and increased exercise) while at other times I am very tired and out of breath (due to anemia) when I would not expect to be.
> 
> I have been eating more ice than usual lately. When looking for tips for dealing with low iron and anemia, I read that eating ice (or other non-nutritive substances such as paper, clay, or dirt) can be a symptom of iron deficiency; I always thought that I ate ice because it helps me cool off when it is hot and the ice, and ice water, are better for me than soda.  This weekend I must finish the chicken pen (chain link dog kennel with modifications) so that those growing chickens can have some outside space to add to their chicken palace. I know I will be eating some ice during breaks when working outside in 100+ F.  (I am not eating ice in place of regular food so don't worry about me and Pagophagia pica.  I am NOT eating other non-nutritive substances. Yuck! )
> That is good to remember. Looking forward to when I only have "a few exta pounds."


Please be careful when you're eating ice. It can really damage your teeth!


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone,

I'm asking this out of curiosity. Those of you who are still smoking and those who have found the willpower to quit, were you ever careless about it? For example did you toss lit cigarettes out the window? I'm asking because we had some wildfires here and they say at least one was caused by a lit cigarette. I don't know why so many smokers throw lit cigarettes out the window and on the ground instead of using an ashtray? Fortunately there was no injuries and only minor property damage. I'm curious why it happens, that's all. No disrespect intended.

Congrats to everyone who has quit-and thanks for mentioning Turbo Jam! I think I'm gonna give it a try myself!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NYCKindleFan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm asking this out of curiosity. Those of you who are still smoking and those who have found the willpower to quit, were you ever careless about it? For example did you toss lit cigarettes out the window? I'm asking because we had some wildfires here and they say at least one was caused by a lit cigarette. I don't know why so many smokers throw lit cigarettes out the window and on the ground instead of using an ashtray? Fortunately there was no injuries and only minor property damage. I'm curious why it happens, that's all. No disrespect intended.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has quit-and thanks for mentioning Turbo Jam! I think I'm gonna give it a try myself!


Having always lived and smoked in the City, I'm not responsible for any forest fires. 

However, since you've joined us so late, you haven't read any of my stupid smoking stories. One thing that can happen is the wind can whip that burning brand right back into your car and sometimes, onto your lap. So I don't worry about forest fires. I worry about the sixteen car pileup I could have caused while driving and attempting to pluck a burning cigarette out of my lap.


----------



## geoffthomas

Anna,
I have a not working right sphincter muscle (between the stomach and esophogus) that allows some reflux.  This would be easy to control if no damage had been done.  But it has - have an ulcer in the lower esophogus that the doc doesn't think will heal.  Tried med for almost a year for that purpose. 
The moral to the tale is to go see your doctor when you have small pains  so that they do not become big pains.  My personal devil is that I have a high tolerance to pain.  Especially if it comes on gradually.  So I didn't really realize I had a problem.  Went in for couple years ago for (my first) periodic colonoscopy and mentioned a little pain behind my sternum.  They suggested the upper gi also and while the lower was "clean", the upper was not.  So we actually found it by accident.  Could have gotten worse.

The good news is that I don't have to watch the kinds of food that I eat, because the meds take care of it. 
The bad news is that it probably will never get better.

so test early, test often.

Just sayin......


----------



## Jen

NYCKindleFan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm asking this out of curiosity. Those of you who are still smoking and those who have found the willpower to quit, were you ever careless about it? For example did you toss lit cigarettes out the window? I'm asking because we had some wildfires here and they say at least one was caused by a lit cigarette. I don't know why so many smokers throw lit cigarettes out the window and on the ground instead of using an ashtray? Fortunately there was no injuries and only minor property damage. I'm curious why it happens, that's all. No disrespect intended.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has quit-and thanks for mentioning Turbo Jam! I think I'm gonna give it a try myself!


NEVER. I am and always have been somewhat of a tree hugger. I had a smokeless ashtray in my car, and if I was walking around I'd put the butts in my pocket. I cringe when I see someone just carelessly throw it out the window. It has to go somewhere!! I wish people would think first. I've yelled at my mom a dozen times at least for doing that. Not only because it can set a fire, but because it's YOUR TRASH! Sorry, I get worked up about that one - and as an ex-smoker, I feel like I have the right to because I never did. 
As for the Turbo Jam - I have always said I was a walking salesman for the kindle, it's borderline becoming that way with Turbo Jam. TRY IT!! I have a really hard time usually motivating a workout after work - and it really hasn't been that hard now that I've discovered it!


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah I have to admit that even when I was smoking 2.5 packs per day, I used my auto ash trays religiously.
I filled them up awfully fast and emptied them every time I stopped at a gas station.
But I almost never put a lit cigarette out the car - didn't even flick the ash out the window. 
Mostly for the reasons that Gertie mentioned.  The ash would always come back in the rear window.
And for several years I had a convertible.  Even worse getting the cig (or someone else's) into your car.


----------



## Annalog

NYCKindleFan said:


> Please be careful when you're eating ice. It can really damage your teeth!


NYCKindleFan, I am very careful. I will only eat ice that is "soft", full of air, crushed, or is otherwise very easy to eat. The closer the ice is to shaved ice or snow, the better I like it. Also, I am careful not to eat hot and cold items together.



ProfCrash said:


> WOOHOO Anna. That is great.
> 
> Think of all the pairs of jeans that you will be able to buy when you start saving money on meds by losing weight.
> 
> OK, so I would think about how much tea I could buy but I am silly that way.


Thanks! My "fashion style" is essentially jeans and T-shirts. I like to have enough jeans to last 8-9 days (between laundry days plus 2 extra ). I would prefer to spend money instead on paper or other craft supplies, books, tea, etc. 



geoffthomas said:


> ... so test early, test often. ....


A good motto. While it would have been better found earlier, it was good it was found when it was. Glad that meds can take care of it. Hope the ulcer heals eventually.


----------



## 908tracy

geoffthomas said:


> Anna,
> I have a not working right sphincter muscle (between the stomach and esophogus) that allows some reflux. This would be easy to control if no damage had been done. But it has - have an ulcer in the lower esophogus that the doc doesn't think will heal. Tried med for almost a year for that purpose.
> The moral to the tale is to go see your doctor when you have small pains so that they do not become big pains. My personal devil is that I have a high tolerance to pain. Especially if it comes on gradually. So I didn't really realize I had a problem. Went in for couple years ago for (my first) periodic colonoscopy and mentioned a little pain behind my sternum. They suggested the upper gi also and while the lower was "clean", the upper was not. So we actually found it by accident. Could have gotten worse.
> 
> The good news is that I don't have to watch the kinds of food that I eat, because the meds take care of it.
> The bad news is that it probably will never get better.
> 
> so test early, test often.
> 
> Just sayin......


Geoffthomas,
I am sorry to hear about this issue, but so glad it can be handled with medication...AND that you can still eat whatever you want! =)


----------



## 908tracy

Jen said:


> Happy monday all!
> Welcome back Tracy!! We don't care if you're smoking, we're just happy to have you back. I'm sorry about your aunt & uncle, how sad
> I think I joined that same about.com site, and posted once right when I quit - but then never went back! It was helpful right when I quit to read about everyone else that was suffering - sounds wrong, but at least you don't feel alone! I'm Turbo Jam obsessed....I LOVE it. It's literally the very first workout I actually look foward to doing. I have to bend a little less than everyone else because of my knees, but it's at least really fun to do.
> Keep on posting pretty boy (okay, okay, girl too) pictures ya'll!! LOVE IT!


Thanks Jen! You are exactly right about Turbo Jam...you don't "dread" the workouts, you actually have fun doing them and don't even notice that before long you are sweating. Killer! Yes, I "was" a member of April Fools No More 2010 and met alot of nice people on there, I still am in touch with them even though I've relapsed.It really does help to be in touch with others going through the same things. I love you all though and I am not going anywhere....for long. A few days or so at most from now on when things get crazy for me. Promise!


----------



## 908tracy

I am like Gertie was....live in the city, so no forest fires from me!!!!

Anna....way to go on buying that belt...you are well on your way to buying new jeans though, I can feel it. =) Keep it up, you are doing fabulously!!!

Gertie & Prof Crash- MEDS!  (hahaha, we nag because we love)


----------



## lonestar

I just found this thread and skimmed the pages.
For those smoking- do whatever it takes to quit.  Find your way and do it.
We lost my beloved husband and father of my children almost 8 years ago to cigarettes.  He was only 52 years old.  We miss him every moment.  

I don't normally reveal personal information and it makes me sad to write about this, but it is so important.  Just do it.  Quit smoking, whatever it takes.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thank you lonestar for sharing with us.
I know it can be hard to talk about such events.
I sat with my brother-in-law in the hospice during his last hours - lung cancer from smoking.
And I really don't want to say more than that.

but I agree with your bottom line:  Just quit.








Gertie -meds.
Out of love.


Just sayin.......


----------



## Jen

lonestar said:


> I just found this thread and skimmed the pages.
> For those smoking- do whatever it takes to quit. Find your way and do it.
> We lost my beloved husband and father of my children almost 8 years ago to cigarettes. He was only 52 years old. We miss him every moment.
> 
> I don't normally reveal personal information and it makes me sad to write about this, but it is so important. Just do it. Quit smoking, whatever it takes.


I'm sorry. As hard as it is to talk about, it could really help someone quit, so thank you for sharing. It helps me stay quit. Sometimes it's easy for a smoker to ignore these facts, because it's easier - but it helps hearing it over and over!! It really does happen.


908tracy said:


> I am like Gertie was....live in the city, so no forest fires from me!!!!
> 
> Anna....way to go on buying that belt...you are well on your way to buying new jeans though, I can feel it. =) Keep it up, you are doing fabulously!!!
> 
> Gertie & Prof Crash- MEDS! (hahaha, we nag because we love)


TRACY! City or not, you better not be tossing those out the window, or I'll have to nag you!! NAG NAG NAG!! Get a smokeless ashtray, no litter AND no forest fires


----------



## 908tracy

TRACY! City or not, you better not be tossing those out the window, or I'll have to nag you!! NAG NAG NAG!! Get a smokeless ashtray, no litter AND no forest fires 
[/quote]

**ducks** Alrighty Miss Jen, I want to quit again SOON but will promise you in the meantime no more tossing out the window for me....city or not. ***raises white flag*** =)


----------



## Guest

I agree with Lonestar. My uncle died at age 50 from cigarettes. He had lung cancer-previously he'd had a lung removed and then the cancer showed up in the other one a year later. My dad has emphysema as does my father in law. FIL was smart enough to quit when he was diagnosed, my dad refuses. He insists smoking is harmless. Mom has some kind of COPD related illness they are still trying to diagnose. She can't breathe without the aid of inhalers and meds. She smoked for about 32 years and quit 24 years ago (cold turkey) after having a heart attack. Her doctor told her "if you keep smoking you will not live to see 50 (she was 42)." That scared her so bad she just quit. There are SO many aids out there-gum, patches, inhalers, meds, and support systems. There really is no excuse. Just quit! Don't wait until you get sick-by then it may be too late. Do it for yourself-you're worth it!


----------



## Jen

GOOD GIRL Tracy!! I won't harass you about smoking, but I will harass you about tossing them out the window! I tossed my little ashtray that I used to put in my car door cupholder otherwise I'd send it to you, but I got it at walmart and paid may be $2 for it. I'd just empty it every time I got gas. I'm _almost_ as good at nagging as Geoffthomas is with Gertie's meds...so watch out !!


----------



## 908tracy

Jen said:


> GOOD GIRL Tracy!! I won't harass you about smoking, but I will harass you about tossing them out the window! I tossed my little ashtray that I used to put in my car door cupholder otherwise I'd send it to you, but I got it at walmart and paid may be $2 for it. I'd just empty it every time I got gas. I'm _almost_ as good at nagging as Geoffthomas is with Gertie's meds...so watch out !!


LOL! It's all good, and I love ya girl. (((Jen)))


----------



## Groggy1

I'll toss my highlite in.  

Last night I took the eldest son to Summerfest (worlds largest music festival) to see Lynyrd Skynyrd, .38 special and DB Bryant.  Well we're surrounded by beer drinking, cigarette smoking, singing whack-jobs (fun times)!!    but having been smoke free for the last 5 months, i wanted that beer and smoke soooooo baaadddd!!! By the end of the concert it was an active "Gotta have it!" type twitch...

Managed to get home and not stop at the watering hole for a whisky and smoke, but did find the Shebert and Diet Root Beer to settle the oral fixation.  It worked.  Lost the craving for the smoke and booze (both BIG triggers) with the treat.  

So while this time was a success, next Friday night and Saturday night will be a trial.  Friday I'm Chaperoning for my teen son and his G/F with friends from out of town.  3 teen girls, 1 teen boy, mosh pit and "The Devil Wears Prada"... Let's hope the next trip is easier.  Oh Saturday night, RUSH with the youngest... They are doing the "Spirit of the Radio" tour again - youngest is a big fan.


----------



## geoffthomas

Groggy -  I feel for you because one of the best ways to quit is to remove yourself from the old ways.
If you walk into hell, you are going to get burned.  But I know you have to do it for the kids, so be strong - give them an example.
I will be sending you prayers and strong juju to help you get through it.

Gertie - meds.

Tracy - see all of us who have experienced family who have suffered from the results of smoking are screaming inside to shout "QUIT".  But we know that is not the way.  So just know that we do care for you.  'nuff said.

NYC - sorry to hear about your parents.  some of us never learn until it is too late. Denial of the facts seems easier than denial of the craving.  I suspect that I am of their generation - be gentle because we were wooed into the habit.  There was no surgeon general's warning - in fact we had marketing telling us we would be cool and better looking if we smoked.  And EVERYBODY in the movies smoked, so it must have been true.  And Edward R. Murrow and other news people smoked on TV. So why wouldn't you?
Not trying to make excuses - I got over it.  But just trying to paint the picture in the colors of the day.

Friends so that noone misunderstands me - I believe that tobacco smoking is bad - real bad.  Second hand smoke kills - I believe this too.  I also believe that some people's body chemistry is such that they will never get cancer.  Do you want to put your life on the table and spin the roulette wheel?  Hmm?  Do you?  Well, do you?

Sorry to be a pain in the rear.....
come to think of it, no I am not.

Just sayin......


----------



## 908tracy

Love you and your way with words Geoffthomas!!!!

We all love ya!

(((hugs)))


----------



## lindaF

I had my last cigarette (I hope) last night @10:00. Been sucking suckers and hard candy. I have tried to quit other times and hoping this is the time it works!


----------



## Jen

908tracy said:


> LOL! It's all good, and I love ya girl. (((Jen)))


Love ya back!!

Love you too Geoffthomas - you're right and insightful, as always!!

Groggy - I was in almost the exact same situation this week! We have an annual festival with music, vendors, etc - and EVERYONE was drinking & smoking around me. I've been quit for over 6 months now but I'll admit having it in my face made it 100 times worse. I was drinking too, so it was even harder, but I didn't give in. I remember wondering if that will ever go away!

CONGRATS LindaF!! Stick around here for support, the more the merrier!! Good luck, we know how hard it is. The first week is the worst!! YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## geoffthomas

linda we are here for you.
come back and get encouragement anytime you need it.
Please know that we are here for you.

Just sayin.....


----------



## 908tracy

linda,

First of all let me say congratulations to you!!!!  You have made a very smart decision for yourself, and I applaud you. They call the first seven days "HELL WEEK" and for a very good reason.  Next week is "HECK WEEK" and is a bit easier. I've read that ice water really helps when a craving hits, and it also helps to rid your body of the nicotine faster. I have become pretty educated on the topic while on my last quit journey in April, which is why I don't think I would ever be a "happy smoker" again in my life. I just need to do it again and make it stick! I wish you every success on your journey and as others have said, stick around and we will help you all we can....no matter what!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

lindaF said:


> I had my last cigarette (I hope) last night @10:00. Been sucking suckers and hard candy. I have tried to quit other times and hoping this is the time it works!


When Chris first started this thread, I told her that she would always be a smoker, but that she had to think of herself as a smoker who doesn't smoke anymore. It's like an alcoholic is always an alcoholic but a recovering alcoholic just doesn't drink anymore.

It's been over six years for me this time (I made it as far as 20 years not smoking before I succumbed again) and I can still come up with a dozen excuses to light up. Now I'm in the habit of *not* reaching for a cigarette. The craving is still there, but I just don't do it.

Geoff is well over 20 years of not smoking and he can tell you the same thing.

You're a smoker, you'll always be a smoker, but your goal is not to smoke again. If you know you're a smoker, it's easier to ignore the cravings for just what they are. It's not the nicotine, it's everything else that smoking means to us. Not to mention the additives they put in cigarettes these days which IMHO are more dangerous than tobacco.

Go back to the beginning of the thread and treat yourself to some of my stupid smoking stories. Not to mention the eye-candy Leslie posts for us every once in a while as a reward.

We're with you all the way. And remember, if you slip, it doesn't mean you've fallen. If you slip, it doesn't mean you've started smoking again. If you slip, run, don't walk back here and we'll shower you with hugs and candy and we'll be so nice you won't want to disappoint us.  No judgments here. We've all been through it.

PM one of us if you need to.


----------



## lonestar

lindaF said:


> I had my last cigarette (I hope) last night @10:00. Been sucking suckers and hard candy. I have tried to quit other times and hoping this is the time it works!


That is so awesome! I am behind you all the way. Don't give up no matter how hard it gets. Each time you don't smoke is just one more step toward your goal of never again.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

lindaF said:


> I had my last cigarette (I hope) last night @10:00. Been sucking suckers and hard candy. I have tried to quit other times and hoping this is the time it works!


Go Linda Go Linda Go Linda

We need that picture of Geoff with his pom poms


----------



## Gertie Kindle




----------



## geoffthomas

Ooooh...that would not be a pretty sight.  As I said over on the So You Think You Can Dance thread, close your eyes and bring up the image of John Wayne as Rooster Coogburn doing the Argentine Tango - Yeah you don't want me to do the pom pom bit.

But I am here cheering for you.


Gertie - meds?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am cheering for you and the new DX. I have ordered one but am wondering if I should wait until August just incase there is a new K3 released.

ahhh  decisions, decisions, decisions


----------



## Annalog

lindaF said:


> I had my last cigarette (I hope) last night @10:00. Been sucking suckers and hard candy. I have tried to quit other times and hoping this is the time it works!


Congratulations and welcome. You can do it!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I've replaced my nic habit with an even more intense caffeine habit. On the bright side I've had one ciggy in the last four days


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vegas_Asian said:


> I've replaced my nic habit with an even more intense caffeine habit. On the bright side I've had one ciggy in the last four days


Fantastic!! And it's great to know that you slipped, but didn't start again. One bad habit at a time.


----------



## lonestar

Vegas_Asian said:


> I've replaced my nic habit with an even more intense caffeine habit. On the bright side I've had one ciggy in the last four days


way to go.


----------



## lonestar

I mean about the no smoking- not the caffeine.  One step at a time.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Vegas_Asian said:


> I've replaced my nic habit with an even more intense caffeine habit. On the bright side I've had one ciggy in the last four days


Come visit us inthe tea thread. We can help you find some healthier caffeine fixes.

Good luck!


----------



## Annalog

Vegas_Asian said:


> I've replaced my nic habit with an even more intense caffeine habit. On the bright side I've had one ciggy in the last four days


Happy to hear you are not smoking! I agree with ProfCrash; tea is a good way to consume, or not consume, caffeine. I drink various teas each time I work on making my caffeine habit less intense.


----------



## JoeMitchell

I've been trying to quit smoking, and even did for two weeks, then went back to part-time smoking.  I'm hovering right on the edge of true addiction, stuck there for the past couple weeks at 3 smokes per day, sometimes 4.  I'm trying to get back to writing, but it makes me want to smoke more than anything else.  I smoked all the way through writing my first book, so it's really hard to separate the two activities.  I think the problem is that I don't really want to quit.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ootwah said:


> I've been trying to quit smoking, and even did for two weeks, then went back to part-time smoking. I'm hovering right on the edge of true addiction, stuck there for the past couple weeks at 3 smokes per day, sometimes 4. I'm trying to get back to writing, but it makes me want to smoke more than anything else. I smoked all the way through writing my first book, so it's really hard to separate the two activities. I think the problem is that I don't really want to quit.


That's the first hurdle. Turning the have to or should into a want to.

Try it this way. You are a smoker and you will always be a smoker. All of us here are smokers. Most of us are smokers who don't smoke anymore. You have to accept that about yourself just as an alcoholic has to accept that he/she is and will always be an alcoholic. The recovering alcoholic just doesn't drink anymore.

Almost everyone here has heard Gertie's stupid smoking stories. Well here's my absolutely stupidest smoking story of all. I quit for 20 years and then found a ridiculous excuse to go back to it. I'm now six years plus smoke free and still getting through it one craving at a time.

Ask yourself what makes you light up while you're writing. Do you need to stop and think for a few minutes about what you're writing? Do you just need a break? What's your trigger?

I'm sure a lot of people will be here to tell you what works for them and help and encourage you. And if you slip, no judgments. We've all been through it. One cigarette doesn't mean you've started again. You reached for one. Doesn't mean you have to reach for the next one.

Good luck. We're here for you.


----------



## lonestar

I completely agree with Gertie.

Never give up.  Yes, we are here for you.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Thanks for the encouraging words.  I've actually quit two times before, once for 3 years, then picked them up again for a few years, then quit again for a year, then picked them up again for the past 8 months.  I remember what it was like to be an ex-smoker, to go for days, even weeks at a time without even thinking about lighting up.  It was behind me, until I started dabbling again.  So even though I'm struggling to quit now, I know from experience that the urges do go away over time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ootwah said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words. I've actually quit two times before, once for 3 years, then picked them up again for a few years, then quit again for a year, then picked them up again for the past 8 months. I remember what it was like to be an ex-smoker, to go for days, even weeks at a time without even thinking about lighting up. It was behind me, until I started dabbling again. So even though I'm struggling to quit now, I know from experience that the urges do go away over time.


See you had a few practice runs.  Six years later and I still get cravings. Not for nicotine but for the physical act of smoking.

A few months ago I went for a sleep study. I need a lot more sleep than they let me have. Woke me up at 6am. Needless to say, when I got in the car, I was half asleep. I almost forgot that I don't smoke anymore. You know. Get up in the morning and grab a Pepsi (or other caffeine beverage of your choice) and a cigarette. I found myself looking for a place to pick up a pack. Good thing I woke up before that happened. It's so easy to get blind-sided.


----------



## Martel47

Take some encouragement from Mark Twain:

"Giving up smoking is the easiest thing in the world. I know because I've done it thousands of times."

Granted, S.L. Clemens probably never intended to stay tobacco-free; however, you're in good company when you struggle!


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie - how are the meds doing?

If the newcomers read the pages and pages of posts here (yeah right) then you know that I am a smoker who doesn't.
I smoked 2 1/2 packs per day for over 20 years.
But I have now not smoked for 25.
Just stopped.

Had to cut down on the 15 cups of coffee per day first.
Caffeine was even stronger addiction than the nicotine.
But I did it - by not smoking the next one.
I didn't then (and don't now) look into the future.
Just don't smoke this one.
Eventually your pack of cigarettes is old and dried out and you wouldn't want to smoke them anyway.

But just focus on "not this one".

(((hugs))) on the fourth.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Gertie - how are the meds doing?


Okay, I have to fess up. Missed yesterday. As soon as I saw your post, I ran to the kitchen and took them.



> If the newcomers read the pages and pages of posts here (yeah right) then you know that I am a smoker who doesn't.
> I smoked 2 1/2 packs per day for over 20 years.
> But I have now not smoked for 25.
> Just stopped.


The first time I quit I did it cold turkey, too, but that was <hem-hem> years ago before they put all those addictive additives in the ciggys. Not that it was easy. I'll just say it wasn't as bad as what the newbies are going through.



> Had to cut down on the 15 cups of coffee per day first.
> Caffeine was even stronger addiction than the nicotine.


Glad I didn't have that problem, although I did give up coffee. Coffee and a cigarette were just too tempting. But when I went back to smoking 20 years later (I still cringe every time I say that), it became Pepsi and a cigarette.



> But I did it - by not smoking the next one.
> I didn't then (and don't now) look into the future.
> Just don't smoke this one.


That is so true, Geoff. Never look at it as a day to get through without a cigarette. It has to be done one craving at a time.



> Eventually your pack of cigarettes is old and dried out and you wouldn't want to smoke them anyway.


And so am I.  But it would be worse if I was old and dried out with a ciggy hanging out of my mouth.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Way to go crebel!!! It is amazing how strong we can be when we really need to be. I am glad reading the thread helped.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

What a close call, Chris. Big gold star for dodging that bullet.








I remember once before you were saved by the price of a pack. Now you can buy a couple of books with the $9 you saved.










Now I have to scroll through the Theo pics.


----------



## Annalog

Fourth of July {{{{hugs}}}} to everyone. Welcome to the newcomers.

My father-in-law quit smoking around 1977 due to the price of vending machine cigs. My MIL took his last cigarette when they were out one evening. She wouldn't lend him the 50 cents to get a pack from the vending machine because they had a carton at home and she thought that was too expensive. He quit cold turkey that night! It took her a few more years to quit.

I am still on that plateau but doing OK. For the family 4th of July dinner I am taking apple, cranberry, pecan, and Gorgonzola salad. I am hoping that will let me stay away from (or limit to 1/2 cup) the traditional carmel corn while watching the fireworks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Fourth of July {{{{hugs}}}} to everyone. Welcome to the newcomers.
> 
> My father-in-law quit smoking around 1977 due to the price of vending machine cigs. My MIL took his last cigarette when they were out one evening. She wouldn't lend him the 50 cents to get a pack from the vending machine because they had a carton at home and she thought that was too expensive. He quit cold turkey that night! It took her a few more years to quit.
> 
> I am still on that plateau but doing OK. For the family 4th of July dinner I am taking apple, cranberry, pecan, and Gorgonzola salad. I am hoping that will let me stay away from (or limit to 1/2 cup) the traditional carmel corn while watching the fireworks.


I found it's best to have a small amount so you don't feel deprived. Enjoy the fireworks.


----------



## 908tracy

(((Chris)))
So glad you were able to get through that smoky hotel room!!! I've missed ya too girl and glad you are back with us. =) How's the baby doing? Enjoying summer? Madison is a little water rat. I am going to be a wrinkled up prune by September, I swear! lol

(((Anna)))
Did you have a handful of that carmel popcorn? I hope you did bc I agree with Gertie....don't totally deprive yourself, life is just too short not to enjoy a bit of the good stuff!!! 

(((hugs to all))) Jersey is so hot this week....going to jump in the pool with the little water rat! =D


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> (((hugs to all))) Jersey is so hot this week....going to jump in the pool with the little water rat! =D


I heard from my DAD in NJ and he told me it was going to be a scorcher all this week. Hope it cools down some when I'm there.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Is it Thursday yet? I really want it to be Thursday. Come on Thursday!!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> Is it Thursday yet? I really want it to be Thursday. Come on Thursday!!!!!


Okay, I'll bite. What is Thursday? Another World Cup match?


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I found it's best to have a small amount so you don't feel deprived. Enjoy the fireworks.





908tracy said:


> ... (((Anna)))
> Did you have a handful of that carmel popcorn? I hope you did bc I agree with Gertie....don't totally deprive yourself, life is just too short not to enjoy a bit of the good stuff!!! ...


Yes, I did have one handful of the carmel popcorn. (I agree on the eating a small amount and not feeling deprived. Besides, the first two bites taste the best. ) It was very good but much too sweet. I then had some popcorn the way my mom fixes it: pop a microwave bag of organic popcorn (a variety without any oil or salt), pour popcorn in a bowl, add a small spoonful of cold pressed peanut oil and a little sea salt. My mom and I each ate 1/2 a bag. Yummy, but healthy, popcorn.


----------



## Andra

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, I'll bite. What is Thursday? Another World Cup match?


Prof ordered a DXG and it should be delivered Thursday.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> Prof ordered a DXG and it should be delivered Thursday.


Excited, huh, Prof? We'll wish for Thursday to come soon.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Excited, huh, Prof? We'll wish for Thursday to come soon.


Yup. I want it to be Thursday


----------



## Leslie

I am just sick.

I think people have heard me mention the young people who hang around my house. For the better part of the school year, Will was staying with us 2-3 nights/week. Now that the summer is here, Will has actually de-camped but his girlfriend/friend (Will thinks they should break up), Erynn is with us for the summer. Anyway, after three weeks of no contact, Erynn called him the other night and went downtown to see him yesterday. Apparently, he has started smoking! And not only that, he smoked in front of her--and Will knows that Erynn loathes smoking. I can't believe he is acting like such a jerk and I can't believe picked up this filthy, disgusting habit. Since Will is not in the habit of chatting with me on the phone, I don't really have anyway to express my opinion--not he'd really care, anyway. But Erynn seems heartbroken--first about the whole break-up thing (which she really doesn't want) and second, because he is acting like a jerk. Maybe he is acting like a jerk to get her to want to break-up--typical teenage psychology, right? But being a jerk and going so far as to start smoking...ai yi yi. Like I said, I am just sick about this whole thing.

L


----------



## lonestar

Leslie- so sorry about this.  I hate to see young people getting hooked on cigarettes or anything really.  These habits acquired at a young age are so hard to break.  I will pray he finds his way to better things and I hope you are able to speak with him soon.
Have a great day anyway Leslie.


----------



## Martel47

Keep up the good habits!

The thread on the boards about people smelling their books makes me think that your Kindles are a great way to read without running across residual smoke.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> I am just sick.
> 
> I think people have heard me mention the young people who hang around my house. For the better part of the school year, Will was staying with us 2-3 nights/week. Now that the summer is here, Will has actually de-camped but his girlfriend/friend (Will thinks they should break up), Erynn is with us for the summer. Anyway, after three weeks of no contact, Erynn called him the other night and went downtown to see him yesterday. Apparently, he has started smoking! And not only that, he smoked in front of her--and Will knows that Erynn loathes smoking. I can't believe he is acting like such a jerk and I can't believe picked up this filthy, disgusting habit. Since Will is not in the habit of chatting with me on the phone, I don't really have anyway to express my opinion--not he'd really care, anyway. But Erynn seems heartbroken--first about the whole break-up thing (which she really doesn't want) and second, because he is acting like a jerk. Maybe he is acting like a jerk to get her to want to break-up--typical teenage psychology, right? But being a jerk and going so far as to start smoking...ai yi yi. Like I said, I am just sick about this whole thing.
> 
> L


Talk about stupid smoking stories. Sounds to me like Will broke up with Erynn because he wanted to start smoking and he knows she hates it. He chose smoking with the guys over his girlfriend. He may have been smoking for a while and just couldn't hide it anymore, so he broke off with Erynn and even you.

I used to say (back in the dark ages when I was scraping buffalo hides) that I never wanted to start smoking because some day I would want to quit. I knew quitting would be tough. But of course, I started anyway because I was born a smoker.

Some day he'll want to quit, too.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Talk about stupid smoking stories. Sounds to me like Will broke up with Erynn because he wanted to start smoking and he knows she hates it. He chose smoking with the guys over his girlfriend. He may have been smoking for a while and just couldn't hide it anymore, so he broke off with Erynn and even you.
> 
> I used to say (back in the dark ages when I was scraping buffalo hides) that I never wanted to start smoking because some day I would want to quit. I knew quitting would be tough. But of course, I started anyway because I was born a smoker.
> 
> Some day he'll want to quit, too.


Stupid is right.

I think I read somewhere that teenagers get addicted to nicotine quicker than adults and can be effectively hooked on nicotine in as little as two weeks. It is not going to take long for him to get to the point (he may be there already) where quitting is not going to be an easy thing.

The part that is so stupid (well, one of the many stupid parts) is that he is Mr. Outdoors-Man, Mr. Nature...he loves to camp and hike. He's working on a co-op farm 4 days/wk this summer (the other 3 days he's working at Linda Bean's Perfect Lobster Roll place). What part of camping and hiking ties in with smoking? I just want to wring his neck.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Stupid is right.
> 
> I think I read somewhere that teenagers get addicted to nicotine quicker than adults and can be effectively hooked on nicotine in as little as two weeks. It is not going to take long for him to get to the point (he may be there already) where quitting is not going to be an easy thing.


Considering all the additives ciggy makers put in to get you hooked, it won't take long.



> The part that is so stupid (well, one of the many stupid parts) is that he is Mr. Outdoors-Man, Mr. Nature...he loves to camp and hike. He's working on a co-op farm 4 days/wk this summer (the other 3 days he's working at Linda Bean's Perfect Lobster Roll place).


And he can only go outside and smoke at specified times. That's a pain in the butt (oh, I made a pun  ) How will the coop people feel when he grinds his butts into the ground? My late DH used to tell me that ciggy ash was good for the carpet as he ground it in.



> What part of camping and hiking ties in with smoking? I just want to wring his neck.
> 
> L


camping + smoking = forest fires.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Leslie

I have no clue why he started smoking and I have to say, when Erynn told me the other day, I was flabbergasted. It's the last thing I would have expected from Will. I mean: shave your head, get a tattoo, gauge your ears, get a piercing--any of those wouldn't have surprised me. But smoking? Where on earth did this come from? 

Part of me is trying to say he is acting like an a**hole because the breaking up thing is harder for him--he is saying they "should" break up because they are going to different colleges in the fall and there is the whole issue of maintaining a long distance relationship. And maybe after four years it would be good for them to meet other people...(although Geoff Thomas, you can chime in here...I know you married your HS sweetheart and that relationship is still going strong lo these many years later). Anyway, Will keeps saying to Erynn, "You won't like me anymore because I've changed so much." I'm sorry, I don't think people have total personality transformations in 6 weeks, even if they are teenagers!

I'll be honest, I am hurt, too. After 9 months of housing, feeding, and chauffering this kid this is the thanks I get? "You won't like me because I've changed." I can't imagine what his poor mother is going through...

L


----------



## geoffthomas

I would not be a teenager again for all the tea (or gold) in China.

And I pity you having to deal with it - oh the angst.

I will admit that when things are going good, there are some really neat high points.
But there is always another drama.  Everything (little) is a big deal.

You have my prayers to keep you strong (I know that you already are).

Just sayin.....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I spend a lot of time listening to my friends with teenagers and wondering how the hell we all survived into adulthood. I swear, I see a screaming baby or toddler suddenly smiling and giggling and I can see how we survive that part of our life. The 3-10 range seems to have a lot of nice mile stones and still some really cute moments to counter balance the time outs and tantrums. But the teen years? The angst, the know everything attitude, the need to seperate yourself from your parents. I have no clue how teens live to see their 20's.


----------



## Annalog

Leslie, his actions do not make sense to me either. My teen years were relatively tranquil and I still would not want to be a teenager again. I remember a few friends who made self-destructive choices.


----------



## Guest

If you live in NY, you have a really great incentive now. They just hiked the cigarette tax so they are now $11 a pack!  Imagine what that would add up to in a year and what wonderful things you could do with all that cash?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NYCKindleFan said:


> If you live in NY, you have a really great incentive now. They just hiked the cigarette tax so they are now $11 a pack! Imagine what that would add up to in a year and what wonderful things you could do with all that cash?


Books, books, books. Books to read while you treat yourself to a nice dinner at a nice restaurant. A restaurant where you can sit and have a nice conversation without having to run outside for a smoke.

Although I have to say that running outside for a ciggy is a sure way to get your meal to be served quickly.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Crebel, I used hypnosis to quit and quit for 10 years, but started back.  Like you, I'm not allowed around my grandchildren while smoking so like you I've been quitting again.  I thought about going back for another hypnosis session, but the therapist is no longer available and I'm not so sure I would trust anyone else.  Cold turkey is not for everyone, so I started with my car.  No smoking in the car.  Then the house.  No smoking in the house.  So far so good (over a year).  Our home and vehicles are totally smoke free and I'm down to less than a half a pack a day, so pretty close to getting ready to let them go for good.  Actually some days while working I don't even have one until late in the evening.

Good luck.  I know how the love of grandchildren can be, and yes they're worth it.


----------



## lonestar

Way to go Linda.  Your attitude toward this is awesome.  Never give up.  You are worth it.


----------



## Annalog

Welcome Linda. Sounds as if you have both a plan and follow-through on that plan!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hi, Linda.  We all have to do what works for us and it sounds as if this is working for you.  Looks like you're about ready to take that final leap.  Good luck.  We're here to catch you.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> When my GS becomes a teenager, if he ever smokes a cig after what I have gone through for him, I will rip his lips off. To quote Geoff again, "I'm just sayin'....."


I like that attitude!

Will has moved onto the list (along with Lord Voldemort) of "he who shall not be named" which is fine with me. Hannah felt sick yesterday, from the heat. Erynn hooked up with another high school friend, Colby, and they went swimming and then Colby ended up staying for dinner. The kids all played Wide World afterwards and had a lot of fun.

Teenagers remind me of the weather in Maine: if you don't like the weather (or you don't like the way teenagers are acting), wait a minute. It'll change. So true.

Have a great Wednesday everyone...

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My DXG is out for delivery. It is going to be a great Wednesday!!!

Keep not smoking folks. And not eating McDonald's breakfast burritos. And taking your meds (Gertie, I have taken mine, have you taken yours. Heck I am even using ice packs at the office because the PT folks say more ice through out the day. I wanna play soccer again so I am doing what they tell me)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> My DXG is out for delivery. It is going to be a great Wednesday!!!


A day early? How exciting.



> Keep not smoking folks. And not eating McDonald's breakfast burritos. And taking your meds (Gertie, I have taken mine, have you taken yours. Heck I am even using ice packs at the office because the PT folks say more ice through out the day. I wanna play soccer again so I am doing what they tell me)


Yes, Ma'am. As soon as I see the thread in my list of topics, I take my meds. I know someone is going to remind me. You guys are the best.

Prof, my Mom has been having a lot of trouble with her hip to the point where she can barely walk. Ice is the only thing keeping her going.

Big hugs to everyone who hasn't smoked in the last 24 hours.

Big hugs to those who may have slipped or haven't quite quit yet.

Big hugs to those who are still struggling with the decision to quit.

Big hugs to those of us who are trying to live healthier.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am lucky in that the Acheilles does not cause me pain, it just swells up after I play sports. For a while it has been swollen when I wake up, that seems to be diminishing. The ice is suppose to help the micro tears heal. I amusing a foam roller at home as well. It helps to increase the blood flow to the calf and that helps with healing. PLus the exercises I have been told to do.

I really want to get back to playing soccer. (grins)


----------



## geoffthomas

I love a day when everyone has already said it all.
Even to remind Gertie to take her meds.
Kewl.


----------



## Annalog

{{{{hugs everyone}}}}



crebel said:


> ... When my GS becomes a teenager, if he ever smokes a cig after what I have gone through for him, I will rip his lips off. To quote Geoff again, "I'm just sayin'....." ...


Sounds like a great plan to me.

Still on a weight plateau but I am hoping to start losing weight again soon. I am not as hungry due to the heat but I am drinking a lot of cool water. I, along with my mom, sister, and nephew, are signed up for a 5 mile "Run with the Roosters" that starts at 5 a.m. this Sunday morning, 11 July. I will be walking instead of running and will finish last of my family.  (I hope to finish the race before at least one other person. Two goals: first one is to finish the race, second one is to not be last. ) The "Run with the Roosters" race last year is what got my mom and sister started with the run/walk events. (I did not participate in that one as I was recovering from bronchitis.) This race starts outside the entrance to Old Tucson Studios (movie set), goes through part of Tucson Mountain Park, into the Ironwood Picnic Grounds, and back to Old Tucson Studios. (http://www.everyoneruns.net/default.asp) We have a lot of fun at these events. This photo is from an event in March (me, my mom, my sister a year younger than me):







Mom is wearing her First place medal for her category FEMALES 75-99. Her time for that race, however, would have placed her first in the female 70-74 age category and second for the female 65-69 age category. My mom is an inspiration to me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> {{{{hugs everyone}}}}
> Sounds like a great plan to me.
> 
> Still on a weight plateau but I am hoping to start losing weight again soon. I am not as hungry due to the heat but I am drinking a lot of cool water. I, along with my mom, sister, and nephew, are signed up for a 5 mile "Run with the Roosters" that starts at 5 a.m. this Sunday morning, 11 July. I will be walking instead of running and will finish last of my family.  (I hope to finish the race before at least one other person. Two goals: first one is to finish the race, second one is to not be last. ) The "Run with the Roosters" race last year is what got my mom and sister started with the run/walk events. (I did not participate in that one as I was recovering from bronchitis.) This race starts outside the entrance to Old Tucson Studios (movie set), goes through part of Tucson Mountain Park, into the Ironwood Picnic Grounds, and back to Old Tucson Studios. (http://www.everyoneruns.net/default.asp) We have a lot of fun at these events. This photo is from an event in March (me, my mom, my sister a year younger than me):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom is wearing her First place medal for her category FEMALES 75-99. Her time for that race, however, would have placed her first in the female 70-74 age category and second for the female 65-69 age category. My mom is an inspiration to me.


I really have to admire you, Anna. You've really made some major changes and you are following through on your program in every way.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I really have to admire you, Anna. You've really made some major changes and you are following through on your program in every way.


I have to say that I found this thread when I needed a "wake-up call." I had put my previous attempt on losing weight and improving my fitness on hold last year.

I found this thread in April when I was depressed thinking about the previous April when I had been staying at my brother's house to help him and his family through his radiation treatments. I am the oldest of five children. Both he and I had put on a lot of weight over the years, partly due to sedentary jobs. My brother, three years younger than me, had been diagnosed with anaplastic thyroid cancer. A large tumor was removed but it was impossible to get all of it. They had to do a tracheostomy in order for him to breathe. Fortunately he had never smoked or he would have had more problems. While his other weight related health problems had complicated his treatment options, the prognosis for anaplastic thyroid cancer is not good (especially when the doctor does not have experience with it). He passed away last year just three months after the cancer was diagnosed and just a couple weeks after his 52nd birthday. I caught strep throat just before his funeral and then developed bronchitis a couple weeks later. It took me months before I was feeling "well" again and by that time I had gained even more weight.

My mom worries each time I get sick.


Spoiler



She does not want to outlive any more of her children.


 Therefore I need to do everything I can to be as healthy as possible. I have so many reasons to work at being healthy so that I can have a longer active life: *myself,* my husband, my daughter, my granddaughters, my mom, my sisters, myself, ... (Edited list.)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

(((((HUGS Anna)))))

Move yourself to the front of the list. You can't do anything to help anyone else without taking care of yourself first. The other reasons are excellent but if you frame it as "I am doing this for myself so that I can be healthy and happy and take good care of myself and everyone I love." 

In other news: Octavian arrived and is happily charging. I created to collections and am thinking of how I want to build all of my collections. 

To top that, Caya (our six month old puppy) rang the bell to go potty by herself for the first time and went potty. It was strangly exciting. At first I was wondering what she had knocked off the table and then I went "It's the bell" and springted up the stairs. Caya was sitting by the door wagging her tail looking outside with that "hurry up" look. Out she went and 5 minutes later she had taken care of business. 

If I get this excited about my puppy how bad am I going to be when I have kids?


----------



## Annalog

ProfCrash said:


> Move yourself to the front of the list. You can't do anything to help anyone else without taking care of yourself first. The other reasons are excellent but if you frame it as "I am doing this for myself so that I can be healthy and happy and take good care of myself and everyone I love."


(((((HUGS ProfCrash))))) I agree; we have to take care of ourselves first. List edited.



ProfCrash said:


> To top that, Caya (our six month old puppy) rang the bell to go potty by herself for the first time and went potty. It was strangly exciting. At first I was wondering what she had knocked off the table and then I went "It's the bell" and springted up the stairs. Caya was sitting by the door wagging her tail looking outside with that "hurry up" look. Out she went and 5 minutes later she had taken care of business.
> 
> If I get this excited about my puppy how bad am I going to be when I have kids?


Not bad at all. We should get excited when the little ones learn.


----------



## Jen

Hey everyone!!  I've been out away from my computer much more lately!
Anna, you should really be proud of yourself!  Prof is right, you're first priority.  It's easy to put other people in front, but you are the most important, and you've been doing really well.  I understand your mom saying that, it's never easy for parents to lose children.  I've seen it too often.  My dad's brother died in a car accident 15 years ago, watching my grandparents deal with losing a child was hard.  Then my sister died 2 years ago (she was only 22) - that was 10 times harder watching my parents go through that.  No parent should ever have to lose a child!!    
Prof, glad to hear your achilles is getting at least a little better and you'll be playing soccer soon.  Congrats on the puppy - I'd be excited too!!  Heck, I don't even have a puppy - but I was proud when my cat became litter box trained  !!  I also wonder what I'll be like as a parent...scary!!


----------



## Annalog

Thank you Gertie, Prof, and Jen. I am happy with myself and my life. I am proud that I don't always take the easy path.  But I am really glad that I can find things I like to do (or eat ) that are good for me. 


Jen said:


> ... I understand your mom saying that, it's never easy for parents to lose children. I've seen it too often. My dad's brother died in a car accident 15 years ago, watching my grandparents deal with losing a child was hard. Then my sister died 2 years ago (she was only 22) - that was 10 times harder watching my parents go through that. No parent should ever have to lose a child!! ...


My brother's illness and death were very hard on my mom. It also brought back to the surface all the pain of losing my dad years ago. I do not even want to think about losing my daughter or granddaughters. I agree that no parent should have to go through losing a child. Unfortunately it happens. We have to do our best to prevent it when we can.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, nobody has posted in three days and Gertie hasn't taken her meds in all that time.

Gertie, go take your meds.  Just sayin'

Yes, Ma'am


----------



## geoffthomas

Ooops.
Sorry Gertie.


----------



## 908tracy

LOL!!!!

I love you guys!!!!


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, nobody has posted in three days and Gertie hasn't taken her meds in all that time.
> 
> Gertie, go take your meds. Just sayin'
> 
> Yes, Ma'am


Gertie, take your meds tomorrow. 

I did finish the 5 mile Run with the Roosters race and was not last! (I was next to last and the time is not posted for the person who came in last so it looks as if I really was last. ) My mom somehow hurt her back and knee yesterday so was not able to run or walk in the race.  I finished only 38 minutes after my sister.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Gertie, take your meds tomorrow.
> 
> I did finish the 5 mile Run with the Roosters race and was not last! (I was next to last and the time is not posted for the person who came in last so it looks as if I really was last. ) My mom somehow hurt her back and knee yesterday so was not able to run or walk in the race.  I finished only 38 minutes after my sister.


As far as we're concerned, Anna, no way you came in last. I couldn't even walk 5 miles. I can't even walk through WalMart, so you're way ahead of me. 

Going to take my meds, now. Thanks.


----------



## Annalog

Glad you took your meds; I just took mine.  

It is not the distance or time that is important. Instead it is that we stay as active as we can and improve that when we can.


----------



## Annalog

I should probably add that I am walking a bit stiffly this morning due to "shin splint" pains.  I expect that those will go away today and I will be back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## Jen

Gertie, you crack me up!!  
Anna, I used to get shin splints ALL the time - they usually go away in a few days.  It usually means you don't have shoes with enough support.  
Happy monday all!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Anna, if you are getting shin splints then you need to strengthen your hamstrongs and quads. Check online for some exercises you can do.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks Jen. Maybe the shin splints are from switching to my old shoes after the race for working in the chicken coop.  It also might be from forgetting to do stretches before the race; I didn't arrive as early before the race as normal due to the 5 AM start.


----------



## Andra

I started exercising again last week.  According to the Wii, I am down 2 pounds - not sure if I believe that.
I overdid it on the treadmill Friday and have shin splints (shouldn't have done hills when just starting out...).  I've been icing my legs, taking some ibuprofen and stretching (and no more hills for a while).
Yeah for everyone who has not smoked the next one!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Way to go Andra!!

For all the exercising folks, I would recommend getting a foam roller. I picked one up for $24 at Dick's. My trainer has had me using it at the gym and I finally got one for the home. They do a great job of giving you an intense stretch/massage. They increase blood flow to the muscle area you are using so that the muscles heal more quickly.


----------



## geoffthomas

This is great.
Gertie has already taken her meds today.
Most of us are continuing to "not smoke".
Most of us are not gaining weight - remember if you are trying to lose, the first step is to stop gaining.
And we seem to be getting in better "condition" as a group than we were.

I am impressed and proud to be a member of this KB subgroup.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Annalog

ProfCrash, thanks for the tips!


----------



## Annalog

Andra said:


> I started exercising again last week. According to the Wii, I am down 2 pounds - not sure if I believe that.
> I overdid it on the treadmill Friday and have shin splints (shouldn't have done hills when just starting out...). I've been icing my legs, taking some ibuprofen and stretching (and no more hills for a while).
> Yeah for everyone who has not smoked the next one!


Yay Andra! The course I walked on Sunday was very hilly as well. Hope your shin splints go away soon.

Hooray for not smoking the next one!


----------



## 908tracy

Popping on for just a quick moment....

I will be away for awhile and don't want anyone to worry about me. As most of you know I have 3 members of my family very sick with different types of cancer. I just found out last night that my Aunt (the one who is like a second Mother to me) has refused chemo after them telling her she would only have a 15% chance of it working and the doctor doubted it would work at all. They give her one to two weeks, and no longer than a month to live. Hospice is setting things up today and my Mother is one of the main caregivers. This is by far the hardest thing I have ever had to endure and my heart is just totally broken to pieces as are my childrens.
I will be back at a later time, when I can once again be myself.....be well my KB family. (((hugs)))


----------



## MamaProfCrash

(((Hugs Tracy)))

I am so sorry to hear that. Go and enjoy the time you can with your Aunt. Try and smile and reflect on the wonderful things that she has done for you and your kids. 

Gertie: Take your meds.


----------



## Annalog

{{{{{hugs Tracy}}}}} My heart goes out to you. You are going through very difficult times. Spend what time you can with your Aunt and your family. While this is a difficult time, it is also a time when special memories can be made. Last year I watched my brother make sure that he did what he could to be with each of his close family and friends and make that time as positive as possible. Sometimes when our hearts are broken, those same hearts are open as well.

I will be thinking of you and your family. PM if you need to talk but don't feel that you can "be yourself."


----------



## Gertie Kindle

We're here for you, Tracey. I understand your aunt's decision, and I hope hospice helps her meet a peaceful end. Prayers and hugs are with you and your family.










Going to take my meds right now.


----------



## Jen

Aww, I'm sorry Tracy.  You'll have my thoughts & prayers too, treasure the time you have left.  We'll all be thinking of you!!!
XO


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tracy,
You and your SignificantOther have our love, support and prayers.
Please feel free to contact your "family" here whenever you feel the need.
And you can PM me also any time you feel the need.

_Just sayin....._


----------



## RichardDR

Premium, imported, 'hecho a mano' cigars!  It's not REALLY smoking then, is it?


----------



## geoffthomas

Richard,
I assume that there is some "hidden" message here ?
Because I am sure you would not be mocking us, right?

We are a sincere, supportive and understanding group.
Just sayin....


----------



## Annalog

Gertie, I just took my meds. Did you take yours? 

Make the best of today.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Anna beat me to the punch. (grins)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nags.  But I loves ya'

On my way to take a nap, I'll take a detour into the kitchen and enjoy that lovely creamsickle O3.  Yum.


----------



## Jen

Howdy everyone!  I'm going to be off the grid for a few days, going back to my college stomping grounds for 'brew week' - you can imagine what that entails.  I used to work at a microbrewery that has 25 different beers I'll need to taste!!  Time to meet up with old friends and pretend I can still drink like I did when I was 21.  Hopefully I'll make it back......  
I'll be hitting my 7 month anniversary next week, and am seriously considering a new KDXG as a reward.......I should stay off of KB - I've been happy with my K1 and have never even considered upgrading until this thing came out.  ENABLERS!!  
Keep on not smoking, eating right & exercizing!  Oh yeah - and everyone go take your meds!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jen said:


> Howdy everyone! I'm going to be off the grid for a few days, going back to my college stomping grounds for 'brew week' - you can imagine what that entails. I used to work at a microbrewery that has 25 different beers I'll need to taste!! Time to meet up with old friends and pretend I can still drink like I did when I was 21. Hopefully I'll make it back......
> I'll be hitting my 7 month anniversary next week, and am seriously considering a new KDXG as a reward.......I should stay off of KB - I've been happy with my K1 and have never even considered upgrading until this thing came out. ENABLERS!!
> Keep on not smoking, eating right & exercizing! Oh yeah - and everyone go take your meds!!


May your beers be many and your hangovers be few. See you in a week.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Leslie

Tracy, hospice is good. Like others have said, they'll do everything they can to make your aunt's final days meaningful for her and the family. And with that one-two week prognosis, who knows, she may have more time to say goodbyes. Hospice does that for people.

Chris, so glad your dad is home. Clearly he wanted to go to Jamaica but be with his family at the end. Good for him and hugs to you.

Next Tuesday is the one-year anniversary of when my dad died (July 20th) so we are struggling a bit here. Anniversaries are hard for us in our family.

RichardDR, I don't know who you are but I am willing to give you the benefit of the doubt this one time. Next time I see a post like that, it's going into the trash and you'll get a warning. We have too much community in this thread for silly little bs games (or whatever you are up to). 

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Update on my Dad: Amazingly they flew back to the US last night. He says he accomplished his goal of being in Jamaica one more time ( I really, really, really thought he would die while there) and hospice care will start at home tomorrow.


I know you have to be glad your Dad made it back home. And I'm glad he did what he wanted to do.


----------



## Annalog

Chris, glad your father made it home after his trip to Jamaica.


----------



## Andra

Chris, I'm glad that your Dad got to go to Jamaica and then return back to the states.  I've been thinking and praying for your family.
For everyone who has hospice, those folks really are great.  We had them for one of my grannys and one of my grandpas.  They really do make a difference and they give the family a chance to just spend time together.  My granny got very cranky near the end and wouldn't listen when we told her to take her pills or eat or whatever.  But she did it for the hospice lady.
I've discovered Rythm Kung Fu on the Wii Fit Plus.  It doesn't seem likemuch, but my legs know that I've been doing some squats.
Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chris, they put zylocaine in with the cortisone. You shouldn't feel a thing. You can put ice on afterward if you need to.

Will go take my meds in a minute. Thanks for the nag.  

Also, discovered Kashi Go Lean with Protein. My big problem with eating is I have to have a lot of protein, so I don't usually eat cereal. Digests right away on me. I tried it this morning with strawberries and instead of my usual morning hungries at 11:30, I didn't get at all hungry until 12:30. I think this will work for me. 1g fat and with 1% milk, 2.5g. 

Okay, off to take my meds.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Awesome Gertie!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> Okay, back from the Dr. On the 3rd try, the shot wasn't too bad - the first two times he hit bone (said there was more bone in the way than any of the 1000's he has done, aren't I special?). I hung on to DH's beltloop and buried my face in his shirt (which I snotted all over while sniveling thru the first two tries). I REALLY would have smoked when we left the office if I had a cig available, all better now. The arm is numb but slightly achy for now, keeping my fingers crossed that this makes a significant difference. He did also say I need to stop bowling


Having several of these injections in the past (over several years time), I will state they were worth it. And DH left the room the first time I had one. All he had to do was see the needle and he bailed. That was also the worst one I was given.

Hope it helps quickly.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Okay, back from the Dr. On the 3rd try, the shot wasn't too bad - the first two times he hit bone (said there was more bone in the way than any of the 1000's he has done, aren't I special?). I hung on to DH's beltloop and buried my face in his shirt (which I snotted all over while sniveling thru the first two tries). I REALLY would have smoked when we left the office if I had a cig available, all better now. The arm is numb but slightly achy for now, keeping my fingers crossed that this makes a significant difference. He did also say I need to stop bowling


Sorry it was so rough. At least DH was there for you. And you DIDN'T smoke. Celebrate that.



> Good news about the Kashi, Gertie! Be sure to try the bars for a snack, they are yummy too! Good news for me, I was down 5 lbs at my Dr. visit (after two rounds of prednisone even)!


I'll try them. I've been eating the Special K Bars and holding my weight. I lost 12 lbs with the Special K and now I eat them for lunch for maintenance. So far so good. The Kashi might be even lower in the fat department than Special K.


----------



## lonestar

I just stopped by to throw in my support for those of you that are trying to stop smoking.  And also for whatever your challenge may be.  Be well, and never give up.


----------



## Annalog

Chris, you did great; you did not smoke!

Gertie, did you take your meds? I remembered to take mine. 

((((hugs everyone))))


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Gertie, did you take your meds? I remembered to take mine.
> 
> ((((hugs everyone))))


I am so bad about taking care of myself. I know I wouldn't take my meds if you guys didn't remind me.

Right now, my family is going through two major crises, both of which will have major repercussions for years to come. For some reason, I have no desire to smoke. I go through minor to mid-range stuff all the time that makes me want to run out and buy a pack, but not this time.

I think knowing I can come here and get support and give it back helps a lot. Thanks to all of you from this smoker who doesn't smoke.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

tip toes up to the kitchen to take her meds


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> tip toes up to the kitchen to take her meds


Did I actually take mine before you did? Raise the flag. I may have made some progress.


----------



## Annalog

Taking my meds after posting this. Gertie, did you take yours? Remember to take care of yourself and eat properly during the family crisis. It will be better for you and you will be better able to help the others. Hoping it works out OK.

(((hugs Gertie)))

Thinking of you and your family Chris. (((hugs)))

Best wishes to all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Taking my meds after posting this. Gertie, did you take yours? Remember to take care of yourself and eat properly during the family crisis. It will be better for you and you will be better able to help the others. Hoping it works out OK.
> 
> (((hugs Gertie)))
> 
> Thinking of you and your family Chris. (((hugs)))
> 
> Best wishes to all.


Thanks, Anna. Took my meds.


----------



## Annalog

Hope everyone is having a good Monday. Thinking of you and your families especially Chris, Tracy, and Gertie. Everyone, enjoy the day.

Gertie, did you take your meds?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Hope everyone is having a good Monday. Thinking of you and your families especially Chris, Tracy, and Gertie. Everyone, enjoy the day.
> 
> Gertie, did you take your meds?


I was a good girl this morning. Very unusual for me.


----------



## Andra

The scale on the Wii said I went down again for last week!  Yeah me!  Yeah Everybody!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Jen

Morning all!  
I'm back from brew week(end) - boy, I'm certainly not 21 anymore!  Glad I didn't plan on staying the whole week - I never would have made it!  I had a great time, saw some good friends, drank some amazing beers, ate at all of my favorite spots - overall had a great time, but I'm sure not used to that much alcohol.  I'm in detox this week - from both alcohol and food!!  I think I gained 3 pounds this weekend!  Back to Turbo Jam tonight.  One thing I was worried about was the smoking - EVERYONE in Athens smokes, so there was smoke wherever I went.  Luckily since I left the smoking ban inside bars went into effect, but it was everywhere.  I was worried about wanting it, but I really didn't even when I smelled it.  I was so excited about that!!  The two triggers that were hardest for me were driving in the car and drinking - so the fact that I wasn't dying for it means I've made it over some kind of quitting hump I think.  Still seriously thinking about the KDXG....and I just calculated that I've already saved over $1000 quitting - in 7 months!  WOW.  AND I just got a bonus at work, so I might just bite the bullet.  Even though my DH will make serious fun of me.    

Chris, I'm so happy to hear your dad made it back - and wow, 1000 people without leaving the house sure says a lot about him.  Like I said to Tracy, just enjoy the time you have left!!  And wow, I hope your shoulder gets better!! 

Gertie - I'm in LOVE with Kashi - I eat it every morning for breakfast.  I like the Kashi GoLean Crunch, but it's a little much so I mix it with Special K and usually put raspberries or blueberries on top.  They also have these GoLean Crunchy granola bars that are amazing - 9g of protein, 6g of fiber, all natural - 180 calories.  I usually get munchy mid morning and one of those holds me over to lunch.  I hope everything works out with your family crisis!


----------



## geoffthomas

Jen - so glad to hear that the weekend went well. And that you resisted without too much stress. When I quit smoking, I also cut WAY down on the alcohol.  Probably good for me.  But cutting out most of the caffeine and all of the nicotine and most of the alcohol at the same time made me a very snarly person for a while.

Chris - clearly this is His will.  Your father did what he felt compelled to do.  And now things will conclude.  Stay strong my friend.  And always come back here for help, prayers and (((hugs))).

Gertie - Keep up with those meds.  They will keep you healthy and, who knows, maybe someday you won't need them.  And please keep writing. You do it so well.

Andra - nice to lose the three pounds - work hard to keep them off.

Anna - thank you so much for caring for Gertie.

Prof - have you tiptoed to take YOUR meds today?

Tracy - Know that we are here for you.

Neo - everything ok?

I had a busy weekend - been enjoying being ABLE to go out and do strenous physical labor in the yard/gardens for the past several weekends, putting in 3-5 hours per day in the 90+ heat with high humidity.  There is inside me a person that LIKES to sweat.  And get dirty.  I stayed hydrated.  So all is good.


Just sayin.....


----------



## Annalog

{{{{hugs for Tracy and family}}}} Thinking of you.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I was a good girl this morning. Very unusual for me.


Hooray for Gertie.


Andra said:


> The scale on the Wii said I went down again for last week! Yeah me! Yeah Everybody!


Yeah for Andra!


crebel said:


> ... Thanks for the hugs and good wishes from everyone. My arm/shoulder are feeling some better today. Hospice has everything under control for my Dad and he is more restful with appropriate meds. Tomorrow is DH's birthday and we are driving up for a visit and so I can take DH out to dinner, then I think I will be spending the weekend with my sister so I can spend some more time there. God is good and I am a firm believer that things happen the way they are supposed to. Plus, I will deal with it all without smoking. Gertie is right, being able to run to this thread for support and being able to give support to others is great. ...


Glad you are feeling a bit better and that you are dealing with life without smoking. All the best for you and your family.

(So much easier to post from computer than from K2. )


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup I took my meds today. It is easier during the week since I am the one who feeds the dog. Weekends are a bit more challenging since our routine changes.

I have resigned myself to the idea that my soccer career is over. My last to trips to physical therapy for my acheilles have added new exercises. These involve knee bends, and exclimations of "Wow that sounds bad" from the Physical Therapist. The motion does not cause me pain but you can hear the knee moving from 10 steps away. And that is my good knee. You don't want to know what the bad knee sounds like. So while there is no pain or swelling in my knee, the combination of a newly developed acheilles problem and already bad knees has made me sit down and think. I love soccer but it might lead to earlier knee replacement surgery then I would like. I am 38 and my knees are already in bad, bad shape. 

I will talk with my doctor this Wednesday about the knee issues but I am pretty sure that his advice is going to be stop playing soccer. He will be the third Doctor to say so in three years which should be the nail in the coffin.

Maybe I'll sub....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra, congrats on the loss. Slow but steady does the trick.

Chris, you're father sounds like such a good man. I know you will miss him. Be there for your Mom and it will help you get through.

Jen, yes, that is a hump. Good going. Just remember, Constant Vigilance.

Anna, how's that plateau? Isn't green tea supposed to stimulate the metabolism? I just read about turmeric being good for hip and back pain. I'm going to the health food supermarket to get some. My daughter says they have nutritionists there that can help with those kinds of things. If you have one in your area, you might want to think about a consultation.

Prof, so sorry about the end of your soccer playing. How about coaching a youth team? Every summer they put together a camp for soccer and every year they have a problem getting coaches. 

Geoff, you are inspiring as always. Took the boy for immunizations this morning and I had my faithful companion with me; Ginny the netbook. Even if I can only do 500 words at a time, it all adds up.

Right now I have to cope for my mother, my daughters and my SiL. Two different issues, neither of which will resolve any time soon. I absolutely must take care of myself first so I can be there for the others.

It's the hard times that make us strong.


----------



## Annalog

Still on a plateau. Waiting for a test result before seeing doctor about low iron. Most of my exercise is outdoors in the heat trying to keep chickens cool so it has NOT been aerobic.  The latest project was cutting, sewing, and putting up shadecloth.


----------



## 908tracy

((((((MY KB FAMILY))))))

I am so touched by all of your hugs and well wishes. What a wonderful group we have here, and I love you all bunches! Thank you.

Hospice came in and set everything up last Wednesday for my Aunt Mary. Like Chris said, they are keeping her comfortable and managing her pain a bit better than before. We are spending as much time with her as we can, although with a family of mines size it is overwhelming to her. (My Mom is one of 13 so you can imagine the amount of cousins and then of course their children) We are trying to have everyone see her, but stay a short time for her sake so she can rest. She is living with another Aunt(Gloria) who is battling pancreatic cancer so it is very important for her to get rest also. My family has just been whalloped these last 2 years with diagnosis' and battles of this terrible disease. (each a different kind of cancer) My Uncle (Bob) is defying the odds and is still with us as well. He was given until the 4th of July. I will keep checking in with you all as I don't want you to worry.

Chris, I am so glad your Dad got to spend time with his congregation, how very special for him. =) I know it must make you so proud of him to know he touched so many peoples lives! You hang in there my friend, and know I am so proud of you for not smoking through it all. 

I am more determined than ever to quit after all this is over and will definitely be here for all of the support You all so unselfishly give.
Keep on keeping on everyone, I am proud of you!!!!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Jen

I'm so glad you checked in Tracy.  We haven't stopped thinking of you and your whole family - all million of them!  How fun to be part of such a big family.  Lots more love and support.  

Gertie, we're thinking about you and your family troubles too.  I hope everything turns out okay.  Sometimes we come through turmoil stronger on the other side.  

Prof, I'm so sorry to hear that!!  So sad to be forced to give up something you love.  I can relate - I'm 30, and should have had surgery on both of my knees years ago.  They're horrible.  They both crack & creak, and there is a ton of activity I can't do very well.  I used to LOVE LOVE to rock climb, and it just hurts too much anymore.  I keep waiting until technology improves and they can do a quick fix.  Someday I figure it has to happen!  I'm gun shy on surgery, like I'm sure everyone is.  I have a totally separate issue (no one wants to hear about it, trust me...it's totally non life threatening, but it's a giant PAIN) but I've had 7 surgeries in the last 5 years, each one puts me out of exercize for about a month, a little more.  It's hard to volunteer to have knee surgery on top of that.  I hope your news turns out better than you think.  You never know!!  

On a brighter note, I gave in and bought the DXG today!!  Neo may not be over here, but she's sure enabling me over there!!  And she doesn't even have it yet.  I can't wait to talk her into it once I get it   - I can be an enabler too!!  I also ordered a Moleskine case and one of those Peeramid reading pillows.  It's funny how pushing that order buttom makes you inmpatient for it!!  At least I don't have to wait 6 weeks like I did for my K1.  Happy 7 months of not smoking to me (tomorrow)!!!


----------



## Andra

Jen, that's a wonder way of rewarding yourself!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tracey, as  bad as things are for your family, the positive thing coming out of it is your stronger determination to stop smoking. I know that's not a whole lot of comfort, but it's a tiny ray of light to hang on to.

Jen, seven months definitely deserves a KDXG with all the trimmings.

Yes, Chris, I took my meds, but only because I saw the thread pop up and hurried to the fridge for them.   Which reminds me, must call the neuro. She's weaning me off one and I'll run out when I'm on vacation next week.  

And many thanks to Chris for being the instigator and inspiration for all of this.


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie,

You are totally right. You see my Aunt Mary wanted me to quit smoking so badly that she went and asked her doctor for the prescription patches (when they first came out) for herself. I had no insurance at the time so she paid $3. per script for me. What I never realized was that she would need to quit smoking herself to accomplish this. And she did.....cold turkey! You all know what happened with that attempt....quit for a year and a half then gained weight, returned to the filthy habit. She restarted too. She quit about 4 years ago, again cold turkey and was cheering me on with my April attempt. I have to do this.....mainly for myself, but in some sort of way in her honor so she can finally be proud of me for accomplishing what we started together.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tracy,
We will be here to help whenever you need us.
And as often as you need us.
And in any way that you need us.

Just come and ask.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> Gertie,
> 
> You are totally right. You see my Aunt Mary wanted me to quit smoking so badly that she went and asked her doctor for the prescription patches (when they first came out) for herself. I had no insurance at the time so she paid $3. per script for me. What I never realized was that she would need to quit smoking herself to accomplish this. And she did.....cold turkey! You all know what happened with that attempt....quit for a year and a half then gained weight, returned to the filthy habit. She restarted too. She quit about 4 years ago, again cold turkey and was cheering me on with my April attempt. I have to do this.....mainly for myself, but in some sort of way in her honor so she can finally be proud of me for accomplishing what we started together.


Aunt Mary sounds like an awesome person. I think I'm going to miss her too.


----------



## Jen

We're here for ya Tracy!!  You CAN do it this time, we know it!!  You know it too.  Aunt Mary does sound pretty great.  And you have a lot of memories (and inspiration) to hold onto forever.


----------



## 908tracy

Thanks Gertie, Jen and Geoffthomas!

Words cannot adequately describe just how wonderful Aunt Mary is. She was one of the most generous people I have ever known and my life has been blessed by having her as such a big part of it for 42 (almost 43) years! Whenever she heard of someone in need, she was the first person to offer help. No matter who they were. She would go above and beyond in the gift giving department. You know the type? One year my cd burner was failing after I burned her many cd's and that Christmas my gift was a new one. Another year my printer was going and she knew my kids needed one to print out homework, so that was my gift. She would take my girls out at Christmas, my birthday, Mothers Day and have them pick out something special for me (exhubby didn't give a hoot) and pay for it out of her own pocket and was just so happy to do it. She was also so much FUN to be around. I've taken many a vacations to the beach with her and shared some unforgettable times with her. I chose her to be my childrens God Mother which meant the world to her. I honestly couldn't have chosen a better one. Oh I could go on and on about her, but like I said, words just cannot express the wonderful person she is and this world has been a better place just by having her in it. She will be missed by so many. (even you Gertie! *wink & a smile* I loved that!)


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Annalog

908tracy said:


> Gertie,
> 
> You are totally right. You see my Aunt Mary wanted me to quit smoking so badly that she went and asked her doctor for the prescription patches (when they first came out) for herself. I had no insurance at the time so she paid $3. per script for me. What I never realized was that she would need to quit smoking herself to accomplish this. And she did.....cold turkey! You all know what happened with that attempt....quit for a year and a half then gained weight, returned to the filthy habit. She restarted too. She quit about 4 years ago, again cold turkey and was cheering me on with my April attempt. I have to do this.....mainly for myself, but in some sort of way in her honor so she can finally be proud of me for accomplishing what we started together.





crebel said:


> That would be a great honor to her memory and may be the best incentive you need to quit for the last time. We all KNOW we need to do it for ourselves, our health, the $$ savings, blah, blah, blah...., but losing someone or the threat of losing someone (like me knowing I would never get to be with my grandson because they wouldn't let him be around a smoker) can be more profound than our concern for ourselves.
> 
> Whatever you decide, whenever you decide, we are here for you.


I agree!


crebel said:


> Hey Leslie! This group has been so darn good for the last couple of weeks, it is pathetic. Do you have any new reward photos for us? It has been almost a WHOLE MONTH since the last one (June 25 on page 44).


I agree again!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Hey Leslie! This group has been so darn good for the last couple of weeks, it is pathetic. Do you have any new reward photos for us? It has been almost a WHOLE MONTH since the last one (June 25 on page 44).


While we're waiting for Leslie, how about a new Theo picture.


----------



## 908tracy

Oooooooh THEO!!!!!

Nice Gertie, and thanks!

Chris, You are absolutely right.


----------



## Jen

I'd be happy if we just got more of Theo!  I love him.  

Tracy, you're so lucky to have had her in your life!!  Family members like that really are special.  

I'm pretty excited today - my new DXG that I took free 2 day shipping on is actually out for delivery TODAY instead of tomorrow!!  I have plans with a friend after work that I have a feeling will be cut a bit short.....
AND - this is kind of weird actually - I was complaining about my mom the other day about my sewing machine and that I might just stop fixing it and break down and buy a new one.  Well, last night, a friend of my mom's called saying she finally has my wedding present (I got married over a year ago, I totally forgot she promised me a present) - and it's a SEWING MACHINE!  I have no idea what kind or anything, but I thought that was quite a strange coincidence!  She said she's had it since Christmas but forgot about it.  How fabulous!!  Happy day for me!


----------



## Annalog

Happy that Jen is having a Happy Day!

Thanks for the photo Gertie! (Did you remember to take your meds?  )

Anyone have a photo for Geoff?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is an even happier day because Jen's DX is coming a day early.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Took my meds. Aren't I a good girl? Think I'll reward myself. I posted this Theo picture in my C&C book thread, but in case everyone here hasn't seen it ...


----------



## 908tracy

Jen said:


> I'd be happy if we just got more of Theo! I love him.
> 
> Tracy, you're so lucky to have had her in your life!! Family members like that really are special.
> 
> I'm pretty excited today - my new DXG that I took free 2 day shipping on is actually out for delivery TODAY instead of tomorrow!! I have plans with a friend after work that I have a feeling will be cut a bit short.....
> AND - this is kind of weird actually - I was complaining about my mom the other day about my sewing machine and that I might just stop fixing it and break down and buy a new one. Well, last night, a friend of my mom's called saying she finally has my wedding present (I got married over a year ago, I totally forgot she promised me a present) - and it's a SEWING MACHINE! I have no idea what kind or anything, but I thought that was quite a strange coincidence! She said she's had it since Christmas but forgot about it. How fabulous!! Happy day for me!


Oh Jen, what a happy day indeed!!! I just love good news. =) Enjoy your DX and your new sewing machine! Wooooo Hoooo!!!!!


----------



## 908tracy

LOL Gertie, you and Leslie keep posting pics like that and I just might need to go on meds! (blood pressure) Wooooo!


----------



## Jen

WET = GOOD

He's so perfect looking he doesn't look real.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My pleasure, ladies.  Really.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> Hey Leslie! This group has been so darn good for the last couple of weeks, it is pathetic. Do you have any new reward photos for us? It has been almost a WHOLE MONTH since the last one (June 25 on page 44).


Yikes! It's been that long? Sorry...I'll blame it on 1) my birthday; 2) July 4th; 3) being insanely busy; and 4) the HOT weather. I feel like if my head wasn't attached to my body, it would have been lost long ago.

I'll keep my eyes peeled for another good photo...and when I find one, you guys will be the first to know!

L


----------



## loonlover

For Geoff. (I borrowed one from Intinst.)


----------



## geoffthomas

thank you


----------



## Annalog

I finally had time to look at this thread using a PC instead of my K2. great photos!

I hope everyone is doing well and has good weekend plans. I will be working outside most of this weekend moving compost piles, cleaning and working on coop, etc.

Gertie, did you take your meds? Prof?

{{{hugs for everyone}}}

{{{{more hugs for those who need extra}}} Thinking of you and your families.

Off to feed the chickens (breakfast will be much later ),
Anna


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Annalog

Chris, it is good to hear that the hospice medications are making a positive difference and that you and your sister can spend some time every day with your dad. Love the story about the Yogi Bear Halloween costumes. Did you have a Pick-A-Nick basket for the candy?

Thanks, I am careful in the heat. I tried to get the hardest tasks done before breakfast while it was still cool. However, since DH had to go to work this morning, breakfast was earlier than I wanted.  Most of the rest of the work until lunch will be in and out of the "air conditioned" coop so I won't be in the heat all of the time. I will probably be shopping in Ace Hardware during the hottest part of the day as I need to build the nest boxes before the pullets think about laying eggs.  Also I will be drinking plenty of water!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Annalog

{{{hugs Chris}}}


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris - we care for you and we hurt with you.


----------



## Andra

Hang in there Chris.


----------



## Jen

I'm so sorry Chris.  That has to be so hard to watch.  
Don't beat yourself up, just focus on the next 5 minutes, as geoffthomas always says!
Hang in there!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Trying to catch up after two miserables days of traveling.

Anna, thanks for the reminder. I will take meds as soon as I finish this post.

Chris, I know how hard this is for you.  You stayed strong and only had a couple of puffs and now you're back on track. 

I've got a lot to catch up on, but I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## lonestar

I have not read every post on this 52 page thread but stop in occasionally to read a bit.  You are all so wonderful in support of each other and it's so obvious that you care deeply for the others on the thread.

Never give up on your goal.  Best!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris - know that we are with you in spirit.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Annalog

Thinking about you and your family, Chris. Do what you need to and we will also. Lots of hugs for you.

Gertie, did you take your meds? Thinking of you as well. Hugs.

Hugs for Jen, Tracy, Prof, Geoff, and anyone I forgot. (Posting from K2 so I cannot look and post at the same time.)


----------



## loonlover

Chris, thinking of you and your family.  We're here to help you through.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes

Thanks, Chris.

The best we can hope for is that your father's passing is peaceful for him and your family.  And if you don't have enough strength to get through this, borrow ours.


----------



## Annalog

Today I lost count of how many deviled eggs I ate. Today I took over  2 1/2 dozen hard cooked eggs to work and turned them into deviled eggs for a cookout lunch get-together. I probably ate an egg and a half while getting the amount of seasonings right.  During lunch I ate one of the regular deviled eggs and one of the Wasabi deviled eggs. There was one of the wasabi deviled eggs left when I carried some of the food back inside. Since I did not want to put it in with the others, what do you think I did? You are right -- I ate it. The bottom tray of deviled eggs had stayed cool so it was covered and put into the regrigerator. Were they safe? No, a little before 4pm I had a few more with some added wasabi. At the end of the day there were six half eggs left so I took them home. DH and I each ate three with dinner. All the eggs are GONE so I cannot eat any more. 

I was on a weight plateau. Today's eggscapade should push me off that plateau -- but in which direction? There is a very good reason I do not fix deviled eggs more than a couple times a year.

The above, while completely true, will hopefully result in smiles. Sometimes "pigging out" seems right.  I will eat properly tomorrow with lots more fiber, fruits, and vegetables.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Today I lost count of how many deviled eggs I ate. Today I took over 2 1/2 dozen hard cooked eggs to work and turned them into deviled eggs for a cookout lunch get-together. I probably ate an egg and a half while getting the amount of seasonings right.  During lunch I ate one of the regular deviled eggs and one of the Wasabi deviled eggs. There was one of the wasabi deviled eggs left when I carried some of the food back inside. Since I did not want to put it in with the others, what do you think I did? You are right -- I ate it. The bottom tray of deviled eggs had stayed cool so it was covered and put into the regrigerator. Were they safe? No, a little before 4pm I had a few more with some added wasabi. At the end of the day there were six half eggs left so I took them home. DH and I each ate three with dinner. All the eggs are GONE so I cannot eat any more.


Who can blame you for deviled eggs? I think I'd rather eat deviled eggs than smoke a cigarette.  I put mustard and relish in mine. And if someone else makes them a different way, I'll eat those, too.



> I was on a weight plateau. Today's eggscapade should push me off that plateau -- but in which direction? There is a very good reason I do not fix deviled eggs more than a couple times a year.
> 
> The above, while completely true, will hopefully result in smiles. Sometimes "pigging out" seems right. I will eat properly tomorrow with lots more fiber, fruits, and vegetables.


You might have just revved up the ole' metabolism. Hope so. Hope your "sacrifice" wasn't in vain.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie, you are correct -- better deviled eggs than cigarattes (or doughnuts ). I think I ate eight eggs yesterday. ("The Devil made me do it!" ) I think I will try to avoid eggs for the rest of the week.  At least the eggs were not fried.  I did avoid the deli potato salad and the potato chips but ate the very nice mango, jicama, radish, and baby leaf lettuce salad the a coworker made. One hot dog and one hamburger wirh black bean salsa. My metabolism must know that I am NOT starving.  The bathroom scale read the same again this morning.  I will see what it says in a few days.

Off to feed the chickens, eat some fiber, go to work, and take my meds. Gertie, did you take yours? Prof?

Take care everyone. Thinking of you.


----------



## Andra

Chris, we are here for you.
Yesterday was my "weigh-in" day and the scale went down again!  We went back and looked at my records and I have consistently gone down for the past three weeks.  I can do this!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Chris, your family is in my thoughts and prayers. Nothing we say can decrase your pain. Maybe you can use this time to put together a slide show that you can show to friends and family in the weeks to come. That could help you focus on the good memories and happy times.

My meds are done. My Achilles is still swollen, although not as bad and it is no longer tender. It looks like there are many more months of healing to come. I have decided that I can no longer play soccer. In the last 5 years I have broken my foot, sprained my knee, torn my quad, and now the Achilles. (sigh) I love the game but it is time to move on.

I think I had decided this when the PT were all in awe with how awful my knees sounded doing some of the exercies. None of them could believe that I wasn't in pain based on the sounds my knees make. Then the Dr was shocked. And my knees were not the problem. (sigh)


----------



## Jen

Chris, I'm thinking about you!!  

Anna - WASABI deviled eggs?!  Recipe please?!  YUM.  And eggs have great protein....so just think about that.  

Andra - good job!! 

Prof - I was hoping you'd end up with some good news after all, I'm sorry to hear that.  My knees are aching just thinking about your physical therapy!!  

Everyone else - hope you're having a good smoke-free day!!


----------



## Annalog

Chris, thinking of you and your family.


ProfCrash said:


> Chris, your family is in my thoughts and prayers. Nothing we say can decrase your pain. Maybe you can use this time to put together a slide show that you can show to friends and family in the weeks to come. That could help you focus on the good memories and happy times.
> ...


Some family members put together slide shows last year for my brother. It helped us with the good memories of happy times we had with our family. (Both my brother and my dad are no longer with us.) We work on creating more happy memories.



Andra said:


> ... Yesterday was my "weigh-in" day and the scale went down again! We went back and looked at my records and I have consistently gone down for the past three weeks. I can do this!


Yeah! Way to go, Andra! You can definitely do this!



ProfCrash said:


> ... My meds are done. My Achilles is still swollen, although not as bad and it is no longer tender. It looks like there are many more months of healing to come. I have decided that I can no longer play soccer. In the last 5 years I have broken my foot, sprained my knee, torn my quad, and now the Achilles. (sigh) I love the game but it is time to move on.
> 
> I think I had decided this when the PT were all in awe with how awful my knees sounded doing some of the exercies. None of them could believe that I wasn't in pain based on the sounds my knees make. Then the Dr was shocked. And my knees were not the problem. (sigh)


Prof, sorry you had to make the decision to no longer play soccer but it sounds as if it was the right one. Take care and I hope the healing goes well.



Jen said:


> ... Anna - WASABI deviled eggs?! Recipe please?! YUM. And eggs have great protein....so just think about that. ...


Yes, eggs are great protein so I am not really worried that I overdid it eating them.

Recipe modified from my mom's recipe:
Hard cook eggs. (Use your favorite method. Mine is: Put eggs on steamer tray in large pot and completely cover tray and eggs with cool water. Bring to a boil and immediately turn down to a slow simmer. Simmer for 15 minutes. Remove eggs and put immediately in ice water. Eggs can sit in ice water for a few minutes. Refrigerate eggs until ready to make deviled eggs.)

Finely chop dill pickles (I use one medium Claussen Kosher Dill pickle for every five or six eggs)
Finely chop celery (about half as much as chopped dill pickle, say one large stalk for each dozen)
Miracle Whip or mayonnaise (Squeeze container works best.) (just enough to hold ingredients together - maybe 1 TB for every six eggs?)
coarsely ground mustard to taste (horseradish mustard is even better ) (Squeeze container works best.) (I think I use about twice as much mustard as mayo.)
Pepper to taste
Pinch of salt (optional)
Paprika (optional)
Wasabi, prepared - probably about 1/8 tsp or a bit less per egg (optional) (I mix mine from a dry powder in a small bowl with just a little water added. As soon as mixed, turn bowl upside down and put on a plate. This keeps the flavor and fumes in the wasabi and not all over the house. )

Cut eggs in half and put yolks in a bowl. Set aside broken whites for tasting yolk mixture.  (Yolks should be completely cooked but not overdone.) Mash yolks and mix in chopped pickle and celery. Add half the mayo and mustard you expect to use. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Mix. If it looks OK, put some on a piece of white and check flavor and texture. If not right, then add a bit more mayo if dry and more mustard if bland. Repeat until taste seems right but not too strong of mustard. Put spoonful of yolk filling in egg whites for those people who do not like wasabi. Sprinkle with paprika for color. (This is my mom's recipe.)

For Wasabi Deviled Eggs add wasabi to the yolk mixture before filling the eggs. Again, add about half you expect to use. Taste. If you cannot taste wasabi, add some more. If you can taste the wasabi, decide if you want to add a little more. I like to have enough wasabi to taste and be a bit hot but without clearing the sinuses.  Fill the egg whites with the yolk mixture. Put any remaining wasabi at the side for people to add if they want more.  (Two reasons to add wasabi last: First, it is easier to adjust the flavor of the yolk mixture before tasting any wasabi. Second, the wasabi has less time to lose flavor to the air before finishing the eggs.)


----------



## Guest

All the talk about deviled eggs is making me want to make some! Off to find a good recipe!


----------



## Guest

ProfCrash said:


> Chris, your family is in my thoughts and prayers. Nothing we say can decrase your pain. Maybe you can use this time to put together a slide show that you can show to friends and family in the weeks to come. That could help you focus on the good memories and happy times.
> 
> My meds are done. My Achilles is still swollen, although not as bad and it is no longer tender. It looks like there are many more months of healing to come. I have decided that I can no longer play soccer. In the last 5 years I have broken my foot, sprained my knee, torn my quad, and now the Achilles. (sigh) I love the game but it is time to move on.
> 
> I think I had decided this when the PT were all in awe with how awful my knees sounded doing some of the exercies. None of them could believe that I wasn't in pain based on the sounds my knees make. Then the Dr was shocked. And my knees were not the problem. (sigh)


My knees crackle and pop all the time. Sometimes one or the other will get unstable or stiff and they hurt sometimes but not all the time. I've been told the cartilage is degenerating and I'll need surgery eventually. The fact I'm rather er..well fat...probably doesn't help. I need to get me some Turbo Jam. I'm 5'2 and a size 16/18 and someone called me a fat cow the other day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NYCKindleFan said:


> My knees crackle and pop all the time. Sometimes one or the other will get unstable or stiff and they hurt sometimes but not all the time. I've been told the cartilage is degenerating and I'll need surgery eventually. The fact I'm rather er..well fat...probably doesn't help. I need to get me some Turbo Jam. I'm 5'2 and a size 16/18 and someone called me a fat cow the other day.


They reserve a special place in hell for people who make fun of other people like that. Please, feel free to join us here in our fight for better health. We started out with one smoker who wanted to quit. We ended up with so much more. A caring community of cheerleaders.

Andra, YAY to you.

Yes, everyone, I took my meds first thing this morning. After that, it was the day from hell, culminating in my getting a $54 parking ticket. Back to the beach tomorrow.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

NYCKindleFan said:


> My knees crackle and pop all the time. Sometimes one or the other will get unstable or stiff and they hurt sometimes but not all the time. I've been told the cartilage is degenerating and I'll need surgery eventually. The fact I'm rather er..well fat...probably doesn't help. I need to get me some Turbo Jam. I'm 5'2 and a size 16/18 and someone called me a fat cow the other day.


That is not right. There is no reason to call people names for any reason.

Unless they cut me off or are driving badly but that is only said in my car and they can't hear me. (grins)

You want to be careful about what type of exercise program you start with bad knees. I am reluctantly giving in and starting to work out a couple of days in the pool. My Physical therapist suggested running in the pool because it will help strengthen my ankles and knees but will not beat on them the way regular running would. I took water aerobics when I was teaching at Bowling Green State and loved it. that was a great work out, with a wide variety of people in it, that did not hurt my knees.

I have not done Turbo Jam so I don't know how bad it might be on the knees. My Kick boxing instructor has shown me modifications for most of the high impact elements of the class so I can take that class. Most good instructors will show you modifications.

(hugs)

Everyone in this thread is working to be more healthy. For some that means not smoking, for others it means weight loss, for Gertie it means taking her medications.... Feel free to join in.


----------



## Annalog

NYCKindleFan, I agree with Gertie and Prof about people who call others names. I also agree with Prof about being careful that your exercises are safe for your knees. One of the advantages of live instructors over dvds and videos is the modifications for bad knees, backs, etc. In yoga classes I took the instructor was always careful to check that people did not hurt their knees. 

I am only 5'3" and wear size 16/18 clothes (and 20/22 for swimsuits). I have to be careful not to twist my knee when I have weight on it. I am working on becoming fitter. We can do it!.


----------



## Leslie

Here's a story to inspire all of us...

The other day we had a patient coming to the Free Clinic with a complaint of "unexplained weight loss." She was worried that something was really wrong with her because she had "lost a lot of weight in the past few months."

We put her on the scale. She weighed 250 six months ago and weighs 208 now. She lost 42 lbs in 6 months which works out to about 2 lbs/wk -- a healthy  and appropriate weight loss for someone who is trying to lose weight. However, the patient denied that she was dieting or had changed her eating habits, although she did say she "tries to eat healthy" just in general (salads, fruits, vegetables, no soda, moderate fat, etc.).

The doctor talks to her. It turns out she started a dog walking business a year ago. At that time she had one doggy client and walked him one hour/day. Now she is up to four doggy clients and walking four hours/day. She is hoping to add two more doggy clients which will put her at walking six hours/day.

Anyone wondering why she is losing weight? LOL.

I love this story!

L


----------



## Andra

Leslie, that's a great story.

NYCKindleFan, I can add my vote for water exercises - I have been going twice a week and it does make me feel better.  It's amazing how hard you can work when you are in the pool.  And if you are hurting or something doesn't work for you, it's easy to modify or just do something different.  Just make sure that you drink plenty of water whether you think you need to or not.  I usually go through 24 oz during the hour-long class and then fill the bottle back up and drink it on the drive home.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Great story, Leslie.

Whatever happened to that boy that broke up with his girlfriend and started smoking?


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie -meds?

No question one's joints ankles, knees and hips will feel much better with fewer pounds to carry.
I have noticed some improvement.  At my age, I need more improvement.

Try harder while you are younger - it DOES get harder as you get "less young".

Just sayin.....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yes it does Geoff. especially when you start with incompletly formed hip joint that screws up the way an entire leg works. (sigh) I have been told since I was in high school that I would end up with hip and knee replacements on the left leg and probably a knee replacement on the right leg.

For all of that, I was a two sport varsity athlete in high school and have been off and on again active. Soccer was what kicked me into gear about 7 years ago. That is why I am going to miss it so much. It was active, I was good at it, and it was a team sport, something I enjoy. Now I have softball and stuff at the gym. Both are good but softball is not as active and demanding as soccer and the gym is active and demanding but not competitive. 

I'll have to work out my own balance. I have hit the 200 pound mark a couple of times in my life and surpassed it once. at 5'7 (closer to 5' that is not horribly bad but still 40 pounds over my "ideal" weight. I am trying to stay in the 170-175 range. 

So I shall try swimming and pool exercise. Hopefully that combined with spin class and working witha trainer will be enough to keep me interested and active until it becomes pure habit.

NYCKindleFan : The best thing you can do is to start. Start small but start. I strated with keeping a food journal. It was anal retentive but it made me think about what I was putting in my mouth and I started why I was putting that food in my mouth. I didn't cut everything out at once. I dropped from burgers and fries 3-5 times a week to once a week. Then once every two weeks. Then once a month. It felt doable that way instead of like I was cutting everything out. I try and have a large salad at least once a day. Initially I was measuring out the veggies I put on it so that I would get a feel for what a proper portion size looked like. I try and bring two pieces of fruit to the office every day. 

The small changes add up fast. Combine increasing your fruit, decreasing sweets by 25%, and adding a one mile walk for a month. See what happens.


----------



## Annalog

Great story Leslie!


----------



## Annalog

Great advice Prof!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There's a guy in our choir who, a year ago, could barely stand.  Plays guitar great but had to sit.  Needed new knees but the doctor had flat out told him he wouldn't do it until he lost some weight.  Then, about 10 months ago, his brother died suddenly of a heart attack:  similar age and body type.  Put the fear of the Lord into him, as they say.  He buckled down and has lost 100 pounds by eating properly.  He's even been able to start exercising more -- strictly non-impact -- and has had to adjust the length of his guitar strap down by 3 sizes.  At the music camp he was able to stand and play on one song; we called him our "biggest loser".  He looks great and is sticking to it and will have his first knee done in a few weeks.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Great story, Leslie.
> 
> Whatever happened to that boy that broke up with his girlfriend and started smoking?


We don't talk about him anymore.

However, he posted on Facebook the other day that he's "in a relationship and it's complicated." (He's still a friend on FB). He also grew a beard which I think looks lousy--it makes him look old. But then, I am not a fan of facial hair in general and esp. not on 18 year old kids.

I assume he's still selling lobster rolls and smoking. He's become _persona non grata_ in our household, however. His loss.

L


----------



## Annalog

I am going to have to up my exercise as the scale said I left my plateau in the wrong direction. At least this weekend should be a bit cooler.

Gertie, did you remember to take your meds amid all the K3 news?

Take care everyone. Thinking of you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> I am going to have to up my exercise as the scale said I left my plateau in the wrong direction. At least this weekend should be a bit cooler.
> 
> Gertie, did you remember to take your meds amid all the K3 news?
> 
> Take care everyone. Thinking of you.


Remember Leslie's story and start a dog-walking business. Lose pounds and make money. 

Yes, I remembered. For some reason, it's so much easier to remember while I'm away from home.

Ah, yes, K3. GS will be getting a wi-fi only for Christmas. I'll stick with my K1 to the end.


----------



## Jen

hey everyone!
Welcome NYCKindleFan!  Gertie is right - there is a special place in hell for people who say those things to other people.  I'm sorry you had to listen to that - we're a very supporting group here who will never say things like that to you!  I love the Turbo Jam, but it's intense. I've modified it so it isn't quite as hard on my knees, but it isn't 100% no impact.  You might want to try something a little less bouncy.  

Anna - THANKS!  I'm definitely going to try those, I'm addicted to wasabi.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris - you know our prayers are with you and your family.  I know how much a comfort to them you are.

Gertie - don't forget to use Chris' remark as a reminder to "take your meds".

I agree with Chris, lets keep our "demons" under control this weekend.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Nicolas

Well, as we just broke up with my girlfriend, the one I thought I'd marry someday, I thought bumming on some cigarettes might help me. Well, miracle happened, the new Kindle was announced the very next day. So I decided to pre-order it (on Monday of Thursday when this month's wage arrives at my bank account) and might abandon this smoking idea altogether. Don't know, I'm really down...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am sorry to hear about your break up. That has got to suck. But ask yourself this, is ruining your long term health the best way to deal with your heartache?  So now she broke your heart and screwed up your lungs. 

On a more positive note, think of all the ebooks you can buy with the money you would spend on cigarettes.


----------



## Jen

I'm so sorry to hear that!  Not much harder than a breakup.  TRUST me - cigarettes do NOT help when you're feeling down!  I had few hits when my Grandpa died a few months ago and I felt 10 times worse.  I know how you feel - you really do think it helps - but it doesn't!  However, a new kindle WILL!   (I'm a good enabler too)


----------



## Andra

Nicolas, you can do the pre-order now.  Amazon won't charge you until the new Kindle is shipped.  That way you already have decided that bumming a smoke is not what you want to do.


----------



## dimples

Earlier today I posted a thread in the Let's Talk Kindle board (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,30868.0.html) and I was pointed in this direction. So, here I am. I haven't had the chance yet to read everything, but I plan to quit my disgusting habit of smoking starting August 1st and my kindle + books will be my reward along the way.... Or well, my kindle is really the reward for another tough decision I made recently, but every week that I don't smoke I'll reward myself with new books on the kindle. If anyone has any pointers for me on this journey, helpful words or ideas I'd love to hear them. Knowing there are many people here who quit smoking succesfully really helps me to believe I can do it as well.


----------



## Annalog

Welcome Dimples! I have never been a smoker but I am working on losing weight. The best tip I can give is to read this thread from the beginning. I found the people and what they have posted on this thread so inspiring that I joined and have lost 20 pounds so far. I figured that if others could be successful at not smoking that next cigarette, then I could be successful at losing instead of gaining weight.


----------



## Annalog

Nicolas, I am sorry to hear that news. (((hugs Nicolas))) However, I agree with Prof, Jen, and Andra that your idea of pre-ordering the new Kindle and focusing on that and new books is a good idea. I also agree with Andra that you should pre-order now. It is true that Amazon won't charge you until the new Kindle is shipped. Making that decision now will help reinforce the decision not to smoke as the money not spent on cigarettes will be going toward your new Kindle and books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nicolas said:


> Well, as we just broke up with my girlfriend, the one I thought I'd marry someday, I thought bumming on some cigarettes might help me. Well, miracle happened, the new Kindle was announced the very next day. So I decided to pre-order it (on Monday of Thursday when this month's wage arrives at my bank account) and might abandon this smoking idea altogether. Don't know, I'm really down...


Nicolas, it's good to hear from you, but sorry for the sad news that brought you back here. I agree with everyone else. Making the commitment to buy a new kindle instead of smoking is a good one. If you smoke, you won't be able to afford a kindle or the many ebooks you want to buy. How many ebooks can you buy for the cost of a pack of cigs? A pack lasts only one day. A book lasts a lifetime and you get so much more out of it.

Good luck. We're here for you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

dimples said:


> Earlier today I posted a thread in the Let's Talk Kindle board (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,30868.0.html) and I was pointed in this direction. So, here I am. I haven't had the chance yet to read everything, but I plan to quit my disgusting habit of smoking starting August 1st and my kindle + books will be my reward along the way.... Or well, my kindle is really the reward for another tough decision I made recently, but every week that I don't smoke I'll reward myself with new books on the kindle. If anyone has any pointers for me on this journey, helpful words or ideas I'd love to hear them. Knowing there are many people here who quit smoking succesfully really helps me to believe I can do it as well.


We're so happy to see you here, Dimples. Start at the beginning of the thread and you'll see a lot of helpful hints. The main thing is that you have to know that you are a smoker. You will always be a smoker. You have just made the commitment not to smoke any more. Or as Geoff says, just don't smoke that next one. That's all you have to do. One heartbeat at a time.

And do reward yourself from time to time with one of my stupid smoking stories. Feel free to laugh at the stupid things I did to be able to smoke a cigarette.

We're here for you. If you slip, it's okay. Don't be afraid to tell us. Nobody here will knock you down for it. We're here to support you on the first steps in this lifelong journey.

Geoff quit the longest. I'm at 6+ years, but I quit many years ago. Didn't smoke for 20 years and then started up again. That's my first stupid smoking story. Smoked for about 15 years then stopped again. The temptation is always there, but I'm in the habit of not reaching for one.


----------



## Lyndl

I'm so glad I stumbled over this thread.
After smoking most of my life, I recently decided to stop. I picked up my smokes one morning and just decided I didn't want to smoke anymore. I haven't had one since then. I haven't _consciously_ wanted one, but I've had several dreams where I'm smoking. And in every one of them, I have a real feeling of disappointment with myself for doing it.

The hardest thing for me has been the habit. Picking up the cigarettes whenever the phone rings, having one after coffee, after dinner, on the way back to the car after shopping. Looking back on the first two weeks, I realise I was also quite snappy but no one called me on it. 
At work, my two closest 'workfriends' and I always smoked together. We would go outside 3 or 4 times a day and have coffee and a cigarette. I still do that, just don't have the cigarette. Since I stopped, they both cut down and now one of them isn't smoking either. It hasn't bothered me at all being around people smoking ( except for the smell, I cringe about that) It doesn't make me want one at all. I guess I must have been ready to quit.

I haven't announced it to the world, it's something I wanted to do for me. When people ask me if I quit I just say " I'm not smoking" I'm waiting for the day when I can confidently say " I'm not a smoker" I think I'll know when that day arrives.


----------



## Leslie

Welcome Lyndl and Dimples, and welcome back Nicolas--

This is a terrific group and you'll find lots of help and support. I am the resident cheerleader and I have my own brand of cheerleading support -- which makes me think I'll go look for a picture of a good looking man right now..  

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lyndl said:


> I'm so glad I stumbled over this thread.
> After smoking most of my life, I recently decided to stop. I picked up my smokes one morning and just decided I didn't want to smoke anymore. I haven't had one since then. I haven't _consciously_ wanted one, but I've had several dreams where I'm smoking. And in every one of them, I have a real feeling of disappointment with myself for doing it.


Congratulations. That's what happened to me the first time I quit. Just put them down and didn't smoke for 20 years. Then, alas, I went back to it.

The hardest thing for me has been the habit. Picking up the cigarettes whenever the phone rings, having one after coffee, after dinner, on the way back to the car after shopping. Looking back on the first two weeks, I realise I was also quite snappy but no one called me on it. 
At work, my two closest 'workfriends' and I always smoked together. We would go outside 3 or 4 times a day and have coffee and a cigarette. I still do that, just don't have the cigarette. Since I stopped, they both cut down and now one of them isn't smoking either. It hasn't bothered me at all being around people smoking ( except for the smell, I cringe about that) It doesn't make me want one at all. I guess I must have been ready to quit.

I haven't announced it to the world, it's something I wanted to do for me. When people ask me if I quit I just say " I'm not smoking" I'm waiting for the day when I can confidently say " I'm not a smoker" I think I'll know when that day arrives. 
[/quote]

I'v used candy canes or peppermint sticks so I have something to hold in my hand and put in my mouth.

As for not being a smoker, you'll always be a smoker. You just don't smoke anymore.

I'm traveling today and tomorrow. I'll see you back here Sunday night or Monday morning.


----------



## geoffthomas

Lyndl said:


> I'm so glad I stumbled over this thread.
> After smoking most of my life, I recently decided to stop. I picked up my smokes one morning and just decided I didn't want to smoke anymore. I haven't had one since then. I haven't _consciously_ wanted one, but I've had several dreams where I'm smoking. And in every one of them, I have a real feeling of disappointment with myself for doing it.
> 
> The hardest thing for me has been the habit. Picking up the cigarettes whenever the phone rings, having one after coffee, after dinner, on the way back to the car after shopping. Looking back on the first two weeks, I realise I was also quite snappy but no one called me on it.
> At work, my two closest 'workfriends' and I always smoked together. We would go outside 3 or 4 times a day and have coffee and a cigarette. I still do that, just don't have the cigarette. Since I stopped, they both cut down and now one of them isn't smoking either. It hasn't bothered me at all being around people smoking ( except for the smell, I cringe about that) It doesn't make me want one at all. I guess I must have been ready to quit.
> 
> I haven't announced it to the world, it's something I wanted to do for me. When people ask me if I quit I just say " I'm not smoking" I'm waiting for the day when I can confidently say " I'm not a smoker" I think I'll know when that day arrives.


Like Gertie says - we are smokers who don't.
and the only way I know to quit is to not smoke the next one.
Just concentrate on that.

Gertie - meds.

Have a great day all.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Nicolas

Thank you all for the warm welcome back! A felt a little embarrassed at just "disappearing", but I had a lot of stuff going on. First, I graduated, then I got a new job (at the same place but higher position - much more work and responsibility). Along with all that, the feeling that we just drifted apart with my GF... Today is the day that I moved out (we lived together for 6 months) and I had nowhere to go but my parents' house. Well, they're really welcoming me back, and all, but I can't help feeling that I'm not making any progress with my life. I know, I'm only 24, but all this sadness with the braking up, moving, and lacking real perspective... I have a positive attitude, I just live for a better tomorrow, but these days it doesn't seem so. Anyway, sorry for letting it out on all of you, guys, but please know, that you really be me feel better with these welcoming posts. And...

...I'd like to give my thanks especially to Andra for pointing me out that Amazon won't charge me until the items are shipped, so... I've gone ahead and pre-ordered my first Kindle! It's wi-fi only, graphite, with chocolate brown lighted leather cover. Can't wait till they are delivered!


----------



## Leslie

Nicolas said:


> ...I'd like to give my thanks especially to Andra for pointing me out that Amazon won't charge me until the items are shipped, so... I've gone ahead and pre-ordered my first Kindle! It's wi-fi only, graphite, with chocolate brown lighted leather cover. Can't wait till they are delivered!


Congratulations and how exciting. You will love your Kindle, I am sure!

Make sure to vote in our kindle/cover poll. So far there haven't been too many chocolate brown covers...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,30763.0.html

L


----------



## Leslie

Oops, now I see that you have already voted! LOL...that's great!

L


----------



## dimples

Thanks all for the warm welcome and the wise words. I just got home after a pretty long draining day and I'm sort of wiped out, but I'll try to catch up with all the stories in this thread as soon as I can  Tomorrow is August 1st so the day I decided not to light up any more cigarettes is just around the corner. I've got a feeling I'll be spending quite some time in here, but I'm pretty sure I'm ready. I've wanted to stop smoking for so long now and I attempted to quit a few times in the past already... due to circumstances (or is that a pathetic excuse for my own choices?) I ended up starting again within a few weeks each time. But that's the past. Tomorrow's gonna be a hard but good and beautiful day.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Lyndl

Thanks for the welcomes...  I did read the whole thread before posting, I was only going to read the first page but suddenly I realised I was at the end.  It's nice to have the support that everyone here offers. IRL I am an extremely private person and prefer not to talk about it, except with my husband who quit 20 years ago. He understands completely and is very supportive without being a nag.


----------



## dimples

Okay. It's August 1st. The cigarettes are gone but the smell in my house obviously isn't (yet)
Managed to go get my groceries without buying a new pack. But yeah, it's pretty hard and almost all I think about right now. But I'm not giving in!


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations Dimples! Grocery shopping trip to grocery shopping trip is sometimes how I look at shopping to lose weight as well. Well, to be very truthful, it is not eating McD breakfast burritos one morning at a time. 

Lyndl, love the ticker on your sig.


----------



## geoffthomas

Dimples I have two pieces of advice for you:
1. Buy a case of febreze and use it a lot.
2. Focus on not smoking the next one.

Become a smoker who doesn't.

Gertie - meds?

All - hope your weekend is successful.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Andra

Nicolas said:


> ...I'd like to give my thanks especially to Andra for pointing me out that Amazon won't charge me until the items are shipped, so... I've gone ahead and pre-ordered my first Kindle! It's wi-fi only, graphite, with chocolate brown lighted leather cover. Can't wait till they are delivered!


Yeah me!!!
I'm an enabler. Seriously though, this is a great place with great friends and we all help each other out as well as we can. I've gotten a lot of encouragement on my exercise/weight loss plans and that's a wonderful thing.

Yeah Dimples! Good for you getting through your shopping trip without picking up any cigarettes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

She's baaaacccckkkkkkk!!!  

Miss me guys?  Okay, so I've only been completely out of touch for two days, but I'm just so happy to be home.

Thanks, Geoff. I remembered yesterday morning before I left, but I've been home for over two hours and forgot today already.

Nicolas, Dimples, Lindyl, some of us here are short-term quitters, and others of us are long-term. Whether it's your first day or your 100th day, you are a smoker and you will always be a smoker. Geoff has the right of it. Just don't smoke the next one. 

You quit one craving at a time and the cravings can hit you at any time, right out of the blue. But the craving will go away. It's not going to grow and grow over the minutes and hours until it is a monster that will swallow you whole. 

You'll find your little tricks to get past it; deep breaths, sucking on a straw or a peppermint stick. Once I picked up a strip of stamps between my fingers like it was a ciggy and put it in my mouth. It was just an automatic thing, but the glue really tasted bad. 

My son-in-law picked me up today and he lit a ciggy in the car. I wanted to ask him to put it out, but I know he's working himself up to another practice run when he turns 40 next week, so I let it go. He quit for a year when he got a health scare. All of a sudden, he started up again.


----------



## Lyndl

Back in the days when I used to smoke in my car  ( a very long time ago)  I was sitting at a set of traffic lights, in peak hour traffic.  Without looking, I reached into my bag, pulled a cigarette out of the pack and put it in my mouth. As I was about to light it, I suddenly realised I didn't have a cigarette in my mouth,  it was a tampon !!  I've never been as grateful to see a green light as I was that day!


----------



## Leslie

Lyndl said:


> Back in the days when I used to smoke in my car ( a very long time ago) I was sitting at a set of traffic lights, in peak hour traffic. Without looking, I reached into my bag, pulled a cigarette out of the pack and put it in my mouth. As I was about to light it, I suddenly realised I didn't have a cigarette in my mouth, it was a tampon !! I've never been as grateful to see a green light as I was that day!


Okay, that's funny. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## geoffthomas

Keep up the fight, everyone.
Mondays are tough.

Gertie - meds?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lyndl said:


> Back in the days when I used to smoke in my car ( a very long time ago) I was sitting at a set of traffic lights, in peak hour traffic. Without looking, I reached into my bag, pulled a cigarette out of the pack and put it in my mouth. As I was about to light it, I suddenly realised I didn't have a cigarette in my mouth, it was a tampon !! I've never been as grateful to see a green light as I was that day!


Thanks for my laugh for the day. I've posted some pretty stupid smoking stories, but that one is really funny. Thank goodness you didn't light it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Keep up the fight, everyone.
> Mondays are tough.
> 
> Gertie - meds?


Thanks, Geoff.


----------



## Annalog

Thank you Lyndl for a Monday laugh.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Lyndl said:


> Back in the days when I used to smoke in my car ( a very long time ago) I was sitting at a set of traffic lights, in peak hour traffic. Without looking, I reached into my bag, pulled a cigarette out of the pack and put it in my mouth. As I was about to light it, I suddenly realised I didn't have a cigarette in my mouth, it was a tampon !! I've never been as grateful to see a green light as I was that day!


heheheh


----------



## dimples

Grrr... Okay, I'm pretty mad at myself. I slipped already. I was meeting my shrink today (won't bore you with details) and I was so effin nervous that I bought a pack and smoked 2 cigs on my way there. Even as I did I felt bad and when I got through the convo and it was all over and done with, I was REALLY mad at myself. In the end, I had no reason to be nervous about meeting her at all! 

Now I just got home with the pack still in my bag. I wasn't able to throw it out while I was on my way back home, but I just put it underneath the water tap and got rid of it. I felt getting the pack nice and soaked was necessary to stop myself from going back to fish the pack out of the trash... how sad is that? 

Anyhow. Reset. Start not-smoking again. Right now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

dimples said:


> Grrr... Okay, I'm pretty mad at myself. I slipped already. I was meeting my shrink today (won't bore you with details) and I was so effin nervous that I bought a pack and smoked 2 cigs on my way there. Even as I did I felt bad and when I got through the convo and it was all over and done with, I was REALLY mad at myself. In the end, I had no reason to be nervous about meeting her at all!


Okay, you got that slip over with and you fessed up. Fantastic. Proud of you for sure.



> Now I just got home with the pack still in my bag. I wasn't able to throw it out while I was on my way back home, but I just put it underneath the water tap and got rid of it. I felt getting the pack nice and soaked was necessary to stop myself from going back to fish the pack out of the trash... how sad is that?
> 
> Anyhow. Reset. Start not-smoking again. Right now.


Not sad at all. Very courageous, actually. I don't know if I would have had the guts to soak the smokes. Good for you. You realized that one slip doesn't mean that you've started up again.


----------



## geoffthomas

Just as Gertie said, it is never a problem to have "goofed".
Pick yourself up and move forward.
Don't concern yourself with the two that you have already smoked.
Gone.
Can't bring the moment back.
Behind you anyway.
Just focus on not smoking the next time you feel the need to.
Never concern yourself with "oh, if I smoke this one I will break my 3year record".
That puts too much pressure on you.
Just focus on not needing THIS one.  For NOW.  Let later take care of later.  And we don't care about before.
Take a drink of water, go for a walk, whatever it takes to stop you from the pattern of grabbing one and smoking it.

You may find, like I did that you will have to stop drinking coffee as much, or alcohol, or eating at a favorite place.  Because all of these things may have a strong association with your smoking.  So don't do any of those old things.

But the main thing is Don't Smoke This One.

Just sayin.....

(((Hugs))) to all, but especially to Gertie, Jen, Anna, Neo, Tracy, Prof, and Leslie.


----------



## Andra

Let it go dimples - as Geoff says, just don't have the next one.


----------



## Annalog

Dimples, don't be mad at yourself. I think soaking the remainder of the pack before throwing it away was a smart thing to do. I am proud of you. As the others have said, just don't smoke the next one.

Thanks for the (((Hugs))) Geoff. (((Hugs))) to you and all the others on this thread. {{{{Special hugs}}}} for all of those who are currently dealing with the loss of loved ones and friends.

An update: After a long weekend working both inside and out, this morning the scale shows I have lost the couple pounds I gained after eating all those devilish deviled eggs. Hopefully this is not just me going back on a plateau but the beginning of another moderate weight loss slope.


----------



## dimples

Thanks for those words all... at first I got really mad at myself, as well as feeling disappointed. And even now I'm still tempted to go out and get another pack :s But I'm not doing it. I'm staying in (it's raining anyway) and I'm gonna try to focus on whatever I can to distract me from the craving


----------



## Gertie Kindle

dimples said:


> Thanks for those words all... at first I got really mad at myself, as well as feeling disappointed. And even now I'm still tempted to go out and get another pack :s But I'm not doing it. I'm staying in (it's raining anyway) and I'm gonna try to focus on whatever I can to distract me from the craving


Concentrate on the clean air going in and out of your (soon-to-be) clean lungs ... you're getting sleepy, you're getting sleepy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Go read a book!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> Go read a book!


For a lot of people, that can be a trigger just like talking on the phone or getting in a car or working on the computer.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> For a lot of people, that can be a trigger just like talking on the phone or getting in a car or working on the computer.


(sigh)

Go for a nice long walk or do some sort of exercise.


----------



## Annalog

ProfCrash said:


> Go read a book!





Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> For a lot of people, that can be a trigger just like talking on the phone or getting in a car or working on the computer.


I am not sure if reading a book is a trigger for me to eat of if eating is a trigger for me to read.  (I suspect the second more than the first for me. )


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well Chris you get your own special {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Jen

Hey all!
I've been gone for a few days, I don't get on that often on the weekends.  
Welcome dimples, I'm glad you came over and joined us!  We've ALL been there, don't beat yourself up.  The first week is by far the hardest - my first day was pure TORTURE (I thought I was having panic attacks) - but it does get better.  Think of the positive things you're doing for yourself, buy a book (so you're not ALLOWED to buy a pack) - and find what works for you.  Everyone has their own tricks, try them all and see what works!!  

HUGS to EVERYONE!!  (No chance of forgetting anyone  !)


----------



## Lyndl

Hang in there Dimples...      I'm impressed that you soaked the pack...  that took some determination.


----------



## geoffthomas

You are right Jen - Good Day to all.
Just remember, yesterday is gone.
1. Don't smoke for the next 10 minutes.
2. Repeat 1.

Gertie - meds.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> You are right Jen - Good Day to all.
> Just remember, yesterday is gone.
> 1. Don't smoke for the next 10 minutes.
> 2. Repeat 1.
> 
> Gertie - meds.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Yessir. Thanks.


----------



## Nicolas

Lyndl said:


> Hang in there Dimples...  I'm impressed that you soaked the pack... that took some determination.


I also admire the determination of soaking the pack. That's my method, too, but sadly I only rarely have the courage to do so. But it's really effective, because if you've done some drastic thing to get rid of something unwanted in your life (like soaking your cigarettes, giving away food/drink, formatting your hard drive, breaking CDs, etc) and later you feel like slipping up, it takes more effort - more shame to return to the bad habit.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nicolas said:


> I also admire the determination of soaking the pack. That's my method, too, but sadly I only rarely have the courage to do so. But it's really effective, because if you've done some drastic thing to get rid of something unwanted in your life (like soaking your cigarettes, giving away food/drink, formatting your hard drive, breaking CDs, etc) and later you feel like slipping up, it takes more effort - more shame to return to the bad habit.


You're so right, Nicolas. It takes more effort to light up than it does not to. Think of the things you have to do to smoke a ciggy when you're at work. I used to hide the ciggy and lighter in the top of my stocking, pretend I was going to the ladies, sneak down the stairs and prop open the fire door so I could get back in. Pathetic.

Of course, I stand ready at any time to do the same thing again because I'm still a smoker. I just don't smoke anymore, so I don't have to act like I'm doing something as bad as robbing a bank on my lunch hour.


----------



## Jen

I'm the opposite (everyone is different) - I had a pack laying around for MONTHS.  If I didn't have it, it would have driven me nuts and I'd have to go buy one.  I didn't have it where I could ever see it, but I had to have it there.  It was a milestone when I finally threw it away!  
But really - soaking that pack shows that you really do want to quit - so you WILL!  And we'll be here to support you & listen when you need to vent!  

I'm so proud of myself - I went out to have a couple drinks with a smoker friend the other day.  She asked me first if I minded, I said I didn't - and I DIDN'T!  Even with a drink in my hand, I didn't even want to grab it from her.  WOO HOO!  Finally!  I'm sure there will be times, but that was a first.


----------



## geoffthomas

Jen,
Congrats on the willpower.
Keep up the great effort.

I love cheering.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

When I quit this last time, I had a major relapse a couple of months in. There was a reason excuse, of course, and I went out and bought a pack. I smoked the whole thing over the course of two days. Couldn't bring myself to throw them out. But even while I was smoking all 20 of those cigarettes, I knew I wouldn't go back to smoking. I wanted to, but I knew I wasn't going to do it.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah it is scary how easy it is to do that, Gertie.
I haven't now for over 24 years, but I do remember "quitting" and then going right out and chain smoking a pack.
Eeeuuuucccchhhhhh!!!

Just sayin......


----------



## Annalog

Jen said:


> ... I'm so proud of myself - I went out to have a couple drinks with a smoker friend the other day. She asked me first if I minded, I said I didn't - and I DIDN'T! Even with a drink in my hand, I didn't even want to grab it from her. WOO HOO! Finally! I'm sure there will be times, but that was a first.


Yay Jen!!!!!!!!!!!! Great milestone!


----------



## Lyndl

Jen said:


> I'm so proud of myself - I went out to have a couple drinks with a smoker friend the other day. She asked me first if I minded, I said I didn't - and I DIDN'T! Even with a drink in my hand, I didn't even want to grab it from her. WOO HOO! Finally! I'm sure there will be times, but that was a first.


Definitely something to be proud of. Well done!

About 10 days after I stopped, I went to a 30th birthday party. It was outside, and I thought it would be really hard with so many people smoking but it was so much easier than expected.


----------



## geoffthomas

Just jumpin in early to remind Gertie to take her meds today.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Just jumpin in early to remind Gertie to take her meds today.


Thanks. Busy day today (GS getting his braces off and then celebratory lunch) and I would have forgotten.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So soccer is done for me. I have replaced it with swimming. I have not swum laps in 24 years and it is much more challenging then I thought it would be. I started with 10 laps on Monday and completed 12 laps last night. I am hoping to build to swimming a mile by the end of the year. First step is being able to swim back to back laps without feeling like my legs and lungs are going to explode.

I like a challenge and swimming is easy on my knees and achilles. 

dimples: Welcome! Remember Geoff's mantra, just be a smoker who does not smoke for the next ten minutes and then do it again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> So soccer is done for me. I have replaced it with swimming. I have not swum laps in 24 years and it is much more challenging then I thought it would be. I started with 10 laps on Monday and completed 12 laps last night. I am hoping to build to swimming a mile by the end of the year. First step is being able to swim back to back laps without feeling like my legs and lungs are going to explode.
> 
> I like a challenge and swimming is easy on my knees and achilles.


I'm so glad you found something you can do. I would like to use my cousin's pool to do some exercises. He said it was okay. I know I can't swim, but I can get in some leg and arm exercises.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I highly recommend swim lessons. I know the Y offers adult swimming lessons in my area. You will feel more comfortable in water and it really is good exercise. Lap swimming can be boring though. I think I am far away from lap swimming being boring but I know that it can get there.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> I highly recommend swim lessons. I know the Y offers adult swimming lessons in my area. You will feel more comfortable in water and it really is good exercise. Lap swimming can be boring though. I think I am far away from lap swimming being boring but I know that it can get there.


Thanks but I know how to swim. Used to do it all the time. The body just doesn't function very well anymore. About the only muscles that work well are my typing fingers.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheh Gertie, sorry that your body won't let you do it any more. 

Cobbie: That might be the case when my body gets to the point where swimming one lap does not feel like sprinting. (Grins)


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey  Gertie,
The "it" we are talking about not doing is Swimming, right?

Just askin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Hey Gertie,
> The "it" we are talking about not doing is Swimming, right?
> 
> Just askin......


Riiiiight. The other "it" gave me too many splinters in my fundament.


----------



## dimples

So many ideas here to help transform life into a better one  After slipping 2 days ago I've been off the cigs but it still is so hard. It's not only become a matter of 'don't smoke the next one' but also a 'don't buy the next pack' 
Every morning when I go out the door to catch my train I pass this gas station where I used to buy cigs often. And every time I have to work really hard to keep myself from buying cigs again. Same goes for grocery shopping. When I'm at home it's a little bit easier because I live alone, but still... Even though I'm not giving in, I feel really weak because it has so much control over me. At least, that's how it feels. And it's so strange because I know with my mind that I REALLY want to quit forever, but it's like there's a voice in my head that keeps telling me that I really don't want to bother and just give in to the smokes... Hanging in there though. It's bound to get better, right?

On another note; I'm getting a bit worried by the ever increasing size of my Kindle Wishlist! lol


----------



## geoffthomas

Dimples,
Just keep hanging in there.
I used to drink a full glass of water every time I wanted a smoke - thought I was going to float somebody's boat.
It IS hard.

We are pulling for you.
And are here for you, even if you fall again.
Just come around and we will lift you back up.

Just sayin......


----------



## MamaProfCrash

dimples: I have never gone through what you are going through so I cannot understand the experience. All I can say is that the more you say "No" the more control you gain over your life. It is incremental and tough but it can be done. You are strong enough to do this.


----------



## dimples

you people are pretty amazing... I hope you all realize that


----------



## Gertie Kindle

dimples said:


> you people are pretty amazing... I hope you all realize that


So are you. You've started on a difficult journey. It's one that we've all be on and we've had our successes and our failures. You'll get over the nicotine pretty quickly, even though it doesn't seem like it. It's the habits that are the most difficult. You've seen that when you pass the gas station or go to the grocery store. Those barriers are both physical and psychological.

Can you go a block or two our of your way to avoid passing the gas station? Can you shop in a different grocery store? If you're in an unfamiliar place, you might concentrate more on finding your way around than on getting out of there without buying a pack.

Smoking isn't the only habit you may have to conquer. Geoff gave up coffee. So did I. He also gave up non-supportive friends. That would have been a hurdle for me, too, because I had smoking buddies at work. I couldn't work anymore, so it wasn't an issue.

Try changing your daily routine and it might help you avoid those hot spots.


----------



## Jen

Oh boy dimples, do I KNOW that feeling.  But let me tell you how absolutely empowered you will feel when you do feel like you conquered it!  It really does control us, that's why it's so hard to quit.  But you can use that to your advantage - they will NOT control you anymore!  YOU are in control now!!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

A few puffs here or there is better then a few packs here or there. You have made amazing progress especially with all that you have been dealing with.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> It is great to read how well everyone is doing with their commitments. Congratulations! I have stepped over the line quite a few times in the last week with puffs here and there. I don't seem to have the same willpower while continuing to stress with my Dad.
> 
> I do keep running the mantra in my brain, "Dont smoke for the next 10 minutes, repeat." It works most of the time. Keep up the good work folks.


The bottom line is that you're still committed. You know that taking a puff here or there isn't starting again.

Try cutting some straws cigarette length and carrying them with you. When you feel you need a puff, use the straw instead. It will give you the illusion of holding a ciggy and also force you to breathe, which is what you _really _need when you're stressed.



> Gertie, meds?


It's getting so I see this thread pop up and I run to the kitchen to take them.  I'm also adding cinnamon to my waffles in the morning and looking for other opportunities to put it on my food. Any suggestions?


----------



## Annalog

{{{{Hugs for Chris}}}}


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie some people like to put cinnamon in their coffee.

Chris - whenever you feel the need for a puff - consider your friends here enveloping you in a big (HUG).

just sayin....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Gertie some people like to put cinnamon in their coffee.


Good idea except I gave up coffee when I quit smoking. Might go good in tea, though.

I got some dipping apples with yogurt today and I can put cinnamon in that.



> Chris - whenever you feel the need for a puff - consider your friends here enveloping you in a big (HUG).
> 
> just sayin....


Yeah, a hug from us is better than a ciggy any ole day.


----------



## Jen

Gertie - my dad makes a tea of honey and cinnamon every morning, ever since he heard how good cinnamon is for you.  I've never tried it, but I bet it's good!  I was worried I'd have to quit coffee when I quit smoking, but I would have been so irritable if I tried to quit both I'd probably no longer have a husband if I did that!  

HUGS Chris, don't beat yourself up.  I'm so PROUD that you haven't gone back to smoking full time with all the stress you're under, so be PROUD of yourself!!!


----------



## Annalog

{Hugs Chris} Thinking of you and your family.

Meds Gertie?


----------



## geoffthomas

Anna - how are you and the chicks doing today?


----------



## Annalog

Geoff, I hope the chickens are doing OK today as I spent last night at my Mom's house so DH had to feed them and close the coop door. He needs to remember to feed them and let them out this morning. (I will phone him soon to check. (I try to stay with Mom one night a week to visit and do any heavy lifting.)

The roosters are crowing and I need to finish the nesting boxes this weekend before the pullets start laying eggs. There are still 25 chickens and they seem healthy. I have learned that chickens make a variety of noises. In addition to the expected ones I have heard quacks, moos, neighs, brays, chirps, squeals, and bleats.It seems as if there is an entire barnyard full of different animals instead of just chickens. 

I am back on that plateau. I had another blood test yesterday and hope to learn today or Monday that I am not anemic any longer. I would then be able to donate at the Red Cross again.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good news about being able to donate.
I try to every 56 days when I can arrange a visit or snag a bloodmobile.
So many people today cannot give for one reason or another.
I just came back from England one or two years before the madcow exposure, so I still can donate.

Anyway.  Donate blood, if you can.
And stay healthy either way.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Annalog

Thanks Geoff. Years ago it was being deferred from donating blood at the Red Cross that let me know I needed to see a doctor about my high blood pressure. For years, I had a goal of seeing my name on the 10 gallon board. Later I was more focused on being healthy enough to be able to donate blood. I never did see my name on the 10 gallon board because by the time I remembered to look, it was on the 11 gallon board! Next goal: the 12 gallon board.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meds taken, thank you. 

Giving blood isn't an option for me. I had to give blood for my daughter when she was having surgery and they didn't want to take it because I was anemic.  I wouldn't take no for an answer because she absolutely had to have totally compatible blood. Took half an hour to fill the bag.

Had to do it again for my own surgery. Okay for the first pint, but then I went back for the second pint. Had a problem finding the doorknob because my vision was so blurred. Then they pricked my finger and my blood was practically transparent. Guess I was anemic again.

So many thanks to those of you who can and do.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> ... So many thanks to those of you who can and do.


One of the other reasons I donate blood regularly is that many of my family members cannot donate due to various medical reasons. My four siblings, my parents, and I were all of blood type B+ (~10% US population). I figured that since we made up 7 of the 10, I should definitely donate as often as I could.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> One of the other reasons I donate blood regularly is that many of my family members cannot donate due to various medical reasons. My four siblings, my parents, and I were all of blood type B+ (~10% US population). I figured that since we made up 7 of the 10, I should definitely donate as often as I could.


I forget what blood type my stepfather was, I think O+, but it was pretty rare. He was on call with the blood banks.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Annalog

crebel said:


> Just popping in for a few minutes while I have temporary access to a computer to blow off some anxiety instead of heading outside with my sisters to smoke. We are very close to the end of the journey with my Dad, we thought he was leaving twice today already and I don't think it will be much longer than another day at most. Thanks for all your support and prayers and good thoughts. I love you all. I am mostly doing pretty well with everything.
> 
> Chris


{{{{{Hugs Chris}}}}} Thinking of you during this difficult time.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I forget what blood type my stepfather was, I think O+, but it was pretty rare. He was on call with the blood banks.


I suspect his blood type was O- which is that of the universal red cell donor. (http://www.redcrossblood.org/learn-about-blood/blood-types)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Just popping in for a few minutes while I have temporary access to a computer to blow off some anxiety instead of heading outside with my sisters to smoke. We are very close to the end of the journey with my Dad, we thought he was leaving twice today already and I don't think it will be much longer than another day at most. Thanks for all your support and prayers and good thoughts. I love you all. I am mostly doing pretty well with everything.
> 
> Chris


You know we're with you and your family in our prayers and in our hearts. You've come so far through so much. As hard as it is to stay strong, it would be harder to have to start all over again. Deep breaths, ice water.


----------



## Lyndl

((Chris))  Thinking of you.


----------



## Annalog

{{{{Hugs for Chris}}}}

Gertie, did you take your meds?


----------



## geoffthomas

For various reasons, I will be much less active here on KB.
It appears that the encouragement system is in place.
Gertie, keep taking the meds.


----------



## Leslie

Chris {{{{hugs}}} to you.

Geoff, I hope everything is okay. Thinking of you too. {{{Geoff}}}

L


----------



## Andra

{{{{{{{Chris}}}}}}}
Thinking of you and your family today Chris.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> For various reasons, I will be much less active here on KB.
> It appears that the encouragement system is in place.
> Gertie, keep taking the meds.


You've been a major part of that encouragement system, Geoff. We'll miss you, but I promise, we'll keep your mantra alive.

Altogether now.

JUST DON'T SMOKE THE NEXT ONE


----------



## Annalog

{{{Hugs Geoff}}} Thinking of you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> Just popping in for a few minutes while I have temporary access to a computer to blow off some anxiety instead of heading outside with my sisters to smoke. We are very close to the end of the journey with my Dad, we thought he was leaving twice today already and I don't think it will be much longer than another day at most. Thanks for all your support and prayers and good thoughts. I love you all. I am mostly doing pretty well with everything.
> 
> Chris


Chris, thinking of you...prayers and love.

Betsy


----------



## 908tracy

(((Chris)))

Thinking of you and sending big hugs your way today. I think we are in the same place. My Aunt is fast approaching a coma which then should only be a day or two at most. My birthday is this Saturday, and that was the month point from which they gave her at most. Although I do not want to see her go on my birthday, my Mom says I should look at it (if it happens that way) as her last gift to me....that she is out of her pain and misery. I will have to do just that. I am sending you strength girlfriend and hope you can feel it, from someone who is going through it as well. Sucks! Love ya Chris!

(((Geoff)))

I hope everything is okay with you? Please don't stop cheering for us....you are one of my favorite cheerleaders!!! =) hugs As soon as things settle here on my end, I am going to practice the "not smoking the next one" and will need all the support I can get. If you cannot get online, please keep us in your thoughts and know that your KB family is missing you until your next post. (Edited many hours later to add).....Just Sayin'... ;-)


((hugs)) to everyone!!! <3 you all


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tracey, you have a very wise mother. I know you will be strong for each other through this terrible ordeal.

Chris, I can only pray that your father isn't suffering.

Took my meds this morning. Thanks for the reminder.

In honor of Geoff, just don't smoke the next one.

Just sayin'


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Vibes to all in need.


----------



## Annalog

Hugs and strength to both of you, Chris and Tracy, and your families.

Hugs for all.

Gertie, did you take your meds ? (I forgot to take mine on Saturday but remembered yesterday.)


----------



## 908tracy

Anna & Gertie,

***shakes finger at you*** (lovingly) No forgetting to take those meds!!!!!  

Chris,
I know exactly what you mean about lingering being both amazing and distressing. I held her hand and prayed yesterday that "he" just takes her home already, this is so gut wrenching. Because she is so young (5 her heart and circulatory system is strong and that is what is keeping her here. I will spare you all the awful details, but I want her to go to spare her and my Mother from something just terrible that could happen. She doesn't deserve the awful end that that would give if it should happen, nor does my Mom need to witness it. I keep trying to remember, "He never gives you more than you can handle"....

Hugs to everyone for your well wishes and support.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yes, I took my meds. Not hard to remember because I miss Geoff and then I take them.

May I tell you a story about God not giving you anything you can't handle? Hopefully it will give you a smile. True story from a very long time ago. It happened to a woman I worked with and her husband.

I don't remember all the details, but there was illness, divorce, unemployment. I think even the dog died. They were getting ready for bed one night and her husband broke down. His heart was so heavy with all the troubles visited on their family. She tried her best to comfort him by telling him that God never sent any troubles that we couldn't handle. 

I think that was the last straw that sent him over the edge. He ran out onto the lawn, pulled off his white boxers and waved them at the sky yelling, "Okay, God. I've had enough. I surrender."

Of course, I don't suggest that your family dance around the yard naked while waving your white underwear, but I will send extra prayers that your aunt has a peaceful passing.


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, I took my meds. Not hard to remember because I miss Geoff and then I take them.
> 
> May I tell you a story about God not giving you anything you can't handle? Hopefully it will give you a smile. True story from a very long time ago. It happened to a woman I worked with and her husband.
> 
> I don't remember all the details, but there was illness, divorce, unemployment. I think even the dog died. They were getting ready for bed one night and her husband broke down. His heart was so heavy with all the troubles visited on their family. She tried her best to comfort him by telling him that God never sent any troubles that we couldn't handle.
> 
> I think that was the last straw that sent him over the edge. He ran out onto the lawn, pulled off his white boxers and waved them at the sky yelling, "Okay, God. I've had enough. I surrender."
> 
> Of course, I don't suggest that your family dance around the yard naked while waving your white underwear, but I will send extra prayers that your aunt has a peaceful passing.


LOL Gertie!!!! I just love you and your stories. Thank you so much for sharing that one. It did make me laugh. Now if any of you read in the paper that a woman was arrested in NJ for such actions..... that would be me indeed!!!  Lord knows, my family has had more than our fair share of grief.
HUGS


----------



## Annalog

908tracy said:


> Anna & Gertie,
> ***shakes finger at you*** (lovingly) No forgetting to take those meds!!!!!
> ...


When I forget to take my meds it is usually on the weekend since during the week I usually take them after I turn on the computer at my desk. 



908tracy said:


> LOL Gertie!!!! I just love you and your stories. Thank you so much for sharing that one. It did make me laugh. Now if any of you read in the paper that a woman was arrested in NJ for such actions..... that would be me indeed!!!  Lord knows, my family has had more than our fair share of grief.
> HUGS


I agree. Gertie, you have great stories! Tracy, I am thinking about you and your family and hope you do not need to get arrested while in arresting attire (or lack thereof).


----------



## Annalog

My doctor's office phoned me today with the results of my latest blood test. Apparently I am still anemic with low iron levels. No donating to the Red Cross anytime soon. I need to take iron for at least the next two months and then have another test. If I fail that test then I get a referral to a hematologist.


----------



## 908tracy

(((Anna)))

I am sorry you cannot donate at this time, but how sweet of you to want to. Be careful of that iron....digestive issues. My maternity vitamins used to cause constipation (sorry TMI) for the first while. I hope it all straightens out for you soon.


----------



## Annalog

908tracy said:


> (((Anna)))
> 
> I am sorry you cannot donate at this time, but how sweet of you to want to. Be careful of that iron....digestive issues. My maternity vitamins used to cause constipation (sorry TMI) for the first while. I hope it all straightens out for you soon.


Thanks Tracy. Fortunately the variety I am taking is not causing me digestive problems. (Maybe if it was working it would! )

{{{{Hugs Tracy}}}}


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> My doctor's office phoned me today with the results of my latest blood test. Apparently I am still anemic with low iron levels. No donating to the Red Cross anytime soon. I need to take iron for at least the next two months and then have another test. If I fail that test then I get a referral to a hematologist.


Just taking iron didn't work for me. I had to eat iron rich foods as well. Ate a lot of liver, cheese and tomato sandwiches on English Muffins. Deelish. But I wouldn't recommend liver since it's supposed to be high in fat. Oooh, chopped chicken livers. MMMMM.

Spinach is good. Lots of spinach and mushroom salads. I could go for that.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just taking iron didn't work for me. I had to eat iron rich foods as well. Ate a lot of liver, cheese and tomato sandwiches on English Muffins. Deelish. But I wouldn't recommend liver since it's supposed to be high in fat. Oooh, chopped chicken livers. MMMMM.
> 
> Spinach is good. Lots of spinach and mushroom salads. I could go for that.


Unfortunately I detest eating liver, especially chicken livers. 

I do like red meat, egg yolks, raisins, beans, asparagus, and broccoli. My iron level seemed to drop after I cut out the McD breakfast burritos and fast food hamburger lunches. Maybe they were good for something.  Is it a coincidence that my cholesterol dropped to below 200 at the same time my iron level dropped? 

I had started eating more raisins with my cereal. (Two scoops per bowl instead of per package - ) I may have to start fixing hard-cooked eggs as well as more red meat.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Unfortunately I detest eating liver, especially chicken livers.
> 
> I do like red meat, egg yolks, raisins, beans, asparagus, and broccoli. My iron level seemed to drop after I cut out the McD breakfast burritos and fast food hamburger lunches. Maybe they were good for something.  Is it a coincidence that my cholesterol dropped to below 200 at the same time my iron level dropped?
> 
> I had started eating more raisins with my cereal. (Two scoops per bowl instead of per package - ) I may have to start fixing hard-cooked eggs as well as more red meat.


Runny yolks combat the cholesterol. If you hardboil them, you lose that benefit. It's hard to keep a balance.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Runny yolks combat the cholesterol. If you hardboil them, you lose that benefit. It's hard to keep a balance.


I guess that means I should cook my eggs over medium instead (runny yolks but firm whites). Yummm. Even better with bacon but that would not help the cholesterol.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> I guess that means I should cook my eggs over medium instead (runny yolks but firm whites). Yummm. Even better with bacon but that would not help the cholesterol.


I like soft-boiled, too. Four minutes. My daughter found some good turkey bacon. I'll ask her about it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Wonderful KB friends, I am "home" at my sister's this evening. Dad finally crossed over around 5:30 this evening and all is well. My Mom is a little shell-shocked but doing okay; her brother and sister-in-law are staying with her tonight. My sister and I are in our jammies, having a drink (she is having a cig, I am not). Once we wind down and head to bed we may sleep until Wednesday. Thanks for all your love and support.


Oh, Chris, I'm so sorry even though we all knew it was inevitable. At least you were all with him and he fulfilled his final wishes.

Go ahead and sleep until Wednesday. You need it.


----------



## dimples

Had a few rough days so haven't been around. Gave in to the cigs again  I hate it. I hate it, I hate it, I hate it. New attempt is starting right now


----------



## MamaProfCrash

crebel said:


> Wonderful KB friends, I am "home" at my sister's this evening. Dad finally crossed over around 5:30 this evening and all is well. My Mom is a little shell-shocked but doing okay; her brother and sister-in-law are staying with her tonight. My sister and I are in our jammies, having a drink (she is having a cig, I am not). Once we wind down and head to bed we may sleep until Wednesday. Thanks for all your love and support.


(((hugs)))

Now it is time to celebrate his life and the wonderful person that he was. I am sure tears will be involved but from the little you have told us he touched the lives of many people and had a devoted family who loved him with all their hearts. It sounds like he was truly blessed.


----------



## Leslie

Hugs to you {{{Chris}}}. I am thinking of you and sending healing energy. You've been through a rough couple of months. Time to take care of yourself now.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

dimples said:


> Had a few rough days so haven't been around. Gave in to the cigs again  I hate it. I hate it, I hate it, I hate it. New attempt is starting right now


Don't beat yourself up. If quitting was easy everyone would do it overnight. This is a particulary difficult addicition to beat. If you have the will power to restart after you have slipped, you have the willpower to see it through.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

dimples said:


> Had a few rough days so haven't been around. Gave in to the cigs again  I hate it. I hate it, I hate it, I hate it. New attempt is starting right now


The time to be here is when you're having rough days. No one here will ever slap you down for slipping. As Prof said, if quitting were easy, everyone would do it overnight.

You're absolutely on the right track. When you slip, you get right back up and go back to "not having the next one."

It's all a mindset. You've depended on cigarettes to get you through every crisis for how many years? There will always be a crisis; there will always be an "excuse" to light up. When you recognize that for what it is, you'll truly be on your way.

Nicolas, where are you? We haven't heard from you. How are you doing? Good? Not so Good? We're here to help.


----------



## Lyndl

Chris, I'm sorry for your loss. I hope you & your family can find some peace now.  

Dimples... don't despair, you will get there. Just think of the benefits!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Chris, I stopped 22 years ago, and like you, I had a good reason. As soon as I knew I was pregnant, I put my half-finished pack of cigarettes on a high bookshelf, together with a load of duty-frees I'd just been given. That way, I wasn't not smoking because there were none in the flat - I was not smoking because I chose not to. I'd look at them and think, I'm not going to smoke you. Quite a while later, I gave them away.

I missed smoking most when I had a drink. I used to eat olives, which I don't much like, as a distraction. I found I drank less. And for me, it took two years before I stopped wanting a cigarette. After that, it was fine. Two years isn't so long...

I think you have to accept there isn't a pain-free way of doing it, though a lot of money is made pretending there is.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lexi Revellian said:


> I think you have to accept there isn't a pain-free way of doing it, though a lot of money is made pretending there is.


Isn't that the truth.

In many ways, I had it a lot easier than you guys. When I quit the first time, there weren't all the additives there are now and I was pregnant, so I was motivated. As most of you know, I went back to it after 20 years off and the second time I quit, I was in the hospital for a month. No choice and they had me on morphine. Even when I smoked a whole pack two months later, I knew I wasn't going back to it. I had cheated death twice, the last time with a pulmonary embolism, and there was no way I would ever smoke again. The temptation is still there and always will be, but I'm in the habit of just not taking the next one.

While I was typing this and reading what you said, Lexi, I was thinking about a dance I watched on SYTYCD entitled addiction. it's about a woman addicted to a man and she's trying to get away from him. Substitute cigarette for man and you can see how powerful an addiction it is and how difficult to throw off. I get all choked up every time I see this piece. It won an Emmy.


----------



## geoffthomas

crebel said:


> Wonderful KB friends, I am "home" at my sister's this evening. Dad finally crossed over around 5:30 this evening and all is well. My Mom is a little shell-shocked but doing okay; her brother and sister-in-law are staying with her tonight. My sister and I are in our jammies, having a drink (she is having a cig, I am not). Once we wind down and head to bed we may sleep until Wednesday. Thanks for all your love and support.


Chris,
I am sore at heart for your parting.
Your father's walk in this place is completed.


----------



## Angela

Chris, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

I enjoyed that dance video, Margaret.

Your second (drastic) method of giving up isn't one any of us would willingly try...


----------



## Andra

Chris, I am praying for you and your family.  I am glad that your dad was able to leave this world peacefully surrounded by family and friends.  Try to think about the happy memories whenever you start feeling sad.  We're here for you if you need someone to talk to.

dimples, don't give up.  You can do it.  Just focus on not having the next one.


----------



## 908tracy

((((Chris))))

Very big hugs to you and I am so sorry for your loss dear friend. I pray that your family finds peace and comfort. I simply cannot believe this but.....

((((KB family))))

On 8-9-10 at 9;30 pm ET, God called another ANGEL home. My beloved Aunt is no longer suffering on this Earth, and for that I am so grateful. (Chris, they passed on the same day!) I am also very grateful for the outpouring of love and support from each and every one of you. Big hugs to you all for your friendship. <3
I will be back soon and be able to give each of you the support and encouragement that you all deserve.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Leslie

Big hugs to you {{{Tracy}}} and more healing thoughts and energy.

I think there is something very symbolic about the date 8/9/10...it won't happen again for 1000 years. If you had to pick a date for an event, of whatever type, it certainly seems like a prophetic one.

L


----------



## Jen

Awww, Chris & Tracy - I love you both and am thinking of you.  I know both of you were expecting it, but that doesn't stop grief from coming.  We're ALL sending you love!!  

Dimples, like others have said - just don't give up!  You obviously want to quit, so you will!  Each time is practice.  It's a bumpy road, and it's HARD!!  I'm almost 8 months in and sometimes I feel like I want to give in, so I completely understand.  I'm just not smoking one for the next 10 minutes.....YOU CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## drenee

Chris and Tracy, thoughts and hugs for both of you and your families. 
deb


----------



## Jeff

Please accept my condolences as well.


----------



## Annalog

Chris and Tracy, my condolences for both of you and your families.

Many years ago, when my father was working on the family genealogy, he wrote a poem concerning the relationship we have with our ancestors. The poem contained the line: "As long as you remember, we will never die." My mother had that line engraved on his headstone. We remember the ones we love who have gone before us. From what you have written about your father, Chris, and your aunt, Tracy, they will be remembered long and well.

{{{{{Hugs to you all}}}}}


----------



## Jen

Aww Anna, you made me tear up!  I remember someone saying that to me when my little sister died a few years ago.  It's so true!!


----------



## Annalog

Dimples, as the others have said, "Don't give up." Each 10 minutes without smoking is a step forward. Each cigarette not smoked is progress. YOU CAN DO IT! You will succeed.


----------



## Annalog

Jen said:


> Aww Anna, you made me tear up! I remember someone saying that to me when my little sister died a few years ago. It's so true!!


Jen, I believe it is true as well. More than 20 years later, I still hear my dad giving me advice when I need it. His voice has now been joined by my brother's voice.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tracey, I am so sorry for your loss, but I know you and your mother have to be relieved that she didn't have to go through that worst case scenario you talked about. 

Remember when Dona died and two other people lost their fathers at the same time? We talked about how they were already friends through us. I have no doubt that Chris' Dad was there to help bring your aunt home.


----------



## dimples

Chris and Tracy, so sorry for your loss... my condolences. 

Thanks for the supportive words all. I'm not really that good sharing stuff so I tend to shut down and isolate when I feel down. Yes, I am getting therapy for that. I probably would have done better if I did go here when things got rough, but can't change what happened, right? It was a big disappointment that I had given in but I'm gonna continue to try and fight the cigarettes. I got to the point where I -like a 6 year old would do- just scribbled the word NO on my palm.


----------



## Jen

Dimples, you can't change what happened yesterday, but you can control what you do tomorrow. Remember that!! Every cigarette you _don't_ smoke matters!


----------



## Andra

dimples, you don't have to go into details with us if you don't want to - just post about having a rough time or a bad day or whatever.  There are quite a few people who watch this thread pretty closely and can jump in with support when it's needed.

Yesterday is over - let it go.
It's like Rafiki says in the Lion King -"what does it matter?  it's in the past."
Strengthen your resolve and look forward.  You only have to take it one little bit at a time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

dimples said:


> Thanks for the supportive words all. I'm not really that good sharing stuff so I tend to shut down and isolate when I feel down. Yes, I am getting therapy for that. I probably would have done better if I did go here when things got rough, but can't change what happened, right? It was a big disappointment that I had given in but I'm gonna continue to try and fight the cigarettes. I got to the point where I -like a 6 year old would do- just scribbled the word NO on my palm.


What happened is the past. We just want you to know that there are no judgments here and you can talk about your struggle, your ups and downs, with perfect safety. We'll hold your hand, give you hugs, prop you up and supply virtual chocolate.










I'm the biggest screw up here. I went back to smoking after 20 years off. People who haven't been through the struggle would write me off and have no understanding at all. If Geoff were here, as a 24 year veteran of the war, he would tell you he still has to remind himself to not smoke the next one.


----------



## Guest

Lexi Revellian said:


> I enjoyed that dance video, Margaret.
> 
> Your second (drastic) method of giving up isn't one any of us would willingly try...


That's how my mom quit 23 years ago. She went to the doctor complaining of tightness in her chest and he ended up calling an ambulance right then and there. She was rushed to the hospital and told she had a heart attack. The doctor told her bluntly if she kept smoking she was going to die. That scared her so bad she just never smoked again.

My grandmother quit after she fell asleep smoking and set her bed on fire. Not something I recommend but it made her hate cigarettes forever after!

My dad has emphysema yet refuses to quit his 3 pack a day habit. He insists there is nothing wrong with smoking and it's harmless. It makes me angry, it really does.

Have any of your tried the patches, gums, inhalers, meds and other aids out there? Do they work at all?


----------



## loonlover

Chris and Tracy - my thoughts and prayers are with you both.  Please know that you are loved and supported by your KB friends in AR.


----------



## cc84

Hi everyone, congratulations on your attempts to quit smoking. I've never been a smoker but both my parents were. They both stopped years ago. I just thought i'd let you know how my mum did it. She went to a support group for people who wanted to stop smoking, and once there, they supplied her with nicotine inhalers. She found them great because they kept her hands occupied from reaching for the cig packet. She used them for a few month and then one day just stopped. She hasnt smoked since, that was about 5 years ago. 

My dad quit about 7 years ago. But his method was getting flu and not been in the mood for a smoke so once he got better he decided not to smoke again, and he hasnt. But i dont recommend getting flu  

Anyway i know i dont know what you guys are going through or how hard it is, but dont give up giving up


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NYCKindleFan said:


> Have any of your tried the patches, gums, inhalers, meds and other aids out there? Do they work at all?


I tried the patch. It gave me horrendous nightmares and made me want a smoke so bad I nearly knocked over my daughter to get at her pack. She knew right away I was on the patch because several of her friends had the same reaction. It works for some people just fine.

I also used the gum and it did help a lot. The problem for me was that I really didn't want to quit at the time so I used any excuse I could find to go back to it.

No matter what you use, you have to want it. If you don't want it, the aids don't work.


----------



## Lyndl

NYCKindleFan said:


> Have any of your tried the patches, gums, inhalers, meds and other aids out there? Do they work at all?


I haven't tried them myself, but I know a few people who've tried the patches. Not one of them has successfully quit. A close friend uses nicotine gum. However, she's been using it for nearly 2 years and spends almost as much on gum as she did on smokes. But if it keeps her from smoking I suppose it's doing _something_. I knew a girl who had hypnotherapy. She had 6 sessions and hasn't smoked since ( 12 years ago) 
I really believe that your mind needs to be ready to do this or it will never work.


----------



## Lyndl

Sending my condolences to Tracy.  I'm happy for you that your Aunt is at peace, but sorry for your loss.


----------



## lonestar

My condolences and prayers for Chris and Tracy.  So sorry for your loss.  Dates are important.  My husband passed away on our daughter's 16th birthday.  I know that this has kept us from marking that day as the day of his death.  The birth of our daughter was a wonderful day for him and me- Now while we remember the day he died, we are celebrating our daughter's birthday.  We celebrate her life and his and the joys we had.


----------



## Annalog

Yesterday I packed six days worth of meds and supplements in 12 small reusable zip bags because the list of stuff to take has gotten longer. I kept the meds separate from the supplements. The bags seem to work better for me than the pill cases.

I took my meds and supplements this morning. Gertie, did you remember to take yours?


----------



## Jen

I know a guy that has been quit over a year but is still addicted to the gum - one reason why I never started it.  I bought some, and used it before I quit for a 12 hour plane ride, but I didn't really like it.  It did take the edge off for the plane ride, so I can see how it might work for some people.  The electronic cigarette worked well for me for the first little while of quitting, takes care of the nicotine and oral fixation at the same time.  But as soon as I stopped the Chantix I stopped that, too.  
Never tried the patch - heard too many bad things.  
As Gertie and others have said, no matter what - it isn't going to work if you don't really want it!


----------



## Annalog

Thinking of KBFriends and family.
Hugs to all.

Gertie, did you take your meds?  I remembered mine.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Thinking of KBFriends and family.
> Hugs to all.
> 
> Gertie, did you take your meds?  I remembered mine.


I was a good girl today so I gave myself a lollipop.


----------



## Annalog

Lollipops -- Yum!


----------



## Michael Brian

I would seriously recommend the Safe Cig.  It gives you all the nicotine you need without the carcinogens.  Plus, it's smokeless and over time could save you thousands.  

Also, as for fringe ideas, I've heard hypnosis can help.


----------



## Guest

Michael Brian said:


> I would seriously recommend the Safe Cig. It gives you all the nicotine you need without the carcinogens. Plus, it's smokeless and over time could save you thousands.
> 
> Also, as for fringe ideas, I've heard hypnosis can help.


Michael, you do realize there is nothing "safe" about nicotine, right? In the old days farmers and gardeners used it as a pesticide. It was eventually banned as such because it was killing livestock, wildlife, birds, pets, and people too. It's a deadly poison. In it's concentrated form it is lethal to all forms of life.

Safe cig...sounds like a heck of an oxymoron to me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Michael Brian said:


> I would seriously recommend the Safe Cig. It gives you all the nicotine you need without the carcinogens. Plus, it's smokeless and over time could save you thousands.
> 
> Also, as for fringe ideas, I've heard hypnosis can help.


I'd really rather not stay addicted to nicotine.


----------



## Lyndl

Cold turkey is working for me, so far. I've had no unbearable cravings, just the occasional odd feeling that something is "missing". Smoking had become almost ritualistic, after coffee, after eating, when the phone rang, on the way back to the car affter shopping, several times a day at work, even sometimes an attempt to relieve boredom. I know that not smoking is what is causing those odd feelings. I hope they will one day fade away but at least I seemed to have stopped dreaming about smoking. My husband, who hasn't smoked in almost 20 years, says he can _still _ recall the vivid dreams he had about smoking after he quit.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lyndl said:


> Cold turkey is working for me, so far. I've had no unbearable cravings, just the occasional odd feeling that something is "missing". Smoking had become almost ritualistic, after coffee, after eating, when the phone rang, on the way back to the car affter shopping, several times a day at work, even sometimes an attempt to relieve boredom. I know that not smoking is what is causing those odd feelings. I hope they will one day fade away but at least I seemed to have stopped dreaming about smoking. My husband, who hasn't smoked in almost 20 years, says he can _still _ recall the vivid dreams he had about smoking after he quit.


It's those little habits that are so hard to break. I've never understood the phone thing even though I couldn't answer the phone without making sure my ciggies were close by. I think it's part of the boredom thing. The other hand needs something to do.

Congratulations. Sounds like you're doing great. Congratulations to your husband for his almost 20 years. Quitting is a lifetime commitment.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gertie: Meds?


----------



## Jen

I used one of the electronic cigarettes to help me quit, but it's certainly nowhere near "safe".  It's safER than a real cigarette, but still not good.  It got me over the hump, but I only used it for a month then had to quit that too.  

My first quit day I had almost panic attacks, and the feeling that something was missing lasted awhile.  I had feelings like "what's the point?  Life isn't fun without smoking" - but now, life is MORE fun without smoking!  It gets that way eventually.  But it sure sucks to go through those feelings.  Use it to realize what a hold they had over you!  You can conquer them!!


----------



## Lyndl

> I had feelings like "what's the point? Life isn't fun without smoking" -


Those are weird aren't they? I've had moments like that. Going to the football on the weekend, I thought about not going out to smoke at half-time. I had to make myself get up and go for a walk, the hard plastic seats give me a backache if I don't. Smoking was always the perfect excuse to get up and move around.


----------



## Annalog

I hope everyone had a good weekend.

Gertie, did you take your meds? I forgot mine on Saturday but remembered yesterday and the rest of the week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> I hope everyone had a good weekend.
> 
> Gertie, did you take your meds? I forgot mine on Saturday but remembered yesterday and the rest of the week.


I had an extremely lazy weekend. Computer games, reading, dvd's, eating, sleeping.

I'm trying to get in the habit of taking my meds the first time I open the fridge in the morning. So far, it's working.


----------



## Annalog

Connecting the habit with a daily activity is how I remember as well. Since I take mine when I turn on the computer I remember on work days and sometimes forget on weekends if I don't use the computer.


----------



## dimples

Good day all. I am proud to say I'm still hanging in there this time. I do think I need to pop in here more often, break the habit of trying to struggle all by myself. Hope all of you are doing great and just wanted to say thanks for all the encouragement so far


----------



## Annalog

Dimples, you can do it! My impulse is also to try to struggle by myself but after many (way to many ) years I learned that it is truly better for me to let others know what I am struggling with. The advice and encouragement is so helpful.

Every one of us had something that we struggle with and sometimes, just knowing we are not alone in our struggles can help.


----------



## geoffthomas

Whatever other stresses you have in your life, separate smoking from them.
It is almost impossible to try to solve multiple problems at one time - especially if they stay coupled.

People (me) always say, "I can't quit because I need the help to deal with job stress".
Then you will never quit.

Stop thinking of smoking along with anything else.
And then just don't smoke the next one.
Regardless of what is going on in your life or around you.
I am not trying to be  harsh.  And I would even suggest that if there is a temporary problem going on - you might want to wait for it to resolve itself before trying to quit smoking. 
But some stresses are not temporary or are not under our control to eliminate.
So we must stop smoking anyway.

Just not the next one.


----------



## dimples

Not harsh at all geoffthomas, but a really true statement I think. It is so easy to use stress as an 'excuse' not to stop smoking as long as you don't separate the two of them in your mind or your way of thinking. 
I am currently battling depression, am on antidepressants and in therapy so I don't expect this to be over on short notice. I have thought a lot about whether or not it would be the right time to quit smoking. But in the end, I decided it IS the right time. I've been wanting to quit for so long, my lungs have been protesting every cigarette heavily and I just felt miserable (both physically and mentally) after smoking for months. I have now taken the decission to change my way of thinking and living, to get out of the depression and finally ask for help and accept it, even though it's hard and I have to push myself through it. For me, I think there is no better time to quit than right now. 
And even with those little voices in my head begging for more cigarettes, I do end up feeling better every time I don't smoke the next one. Every cigarette that I don't smoke is a small victory


----------



## Gertie Kindle

dimples said:


> Not harsh at all geoffthomas, but a really true statement I think. It is so easy to use stress as an 'excuse' not to stop smoking as long as you don't separate the two of them in your mind or your way of thinking.
> I am currently battling depression, am on antidepressants and in therapy so I don't expect this to be over on short notice. I have thought a lot about whether or not it would be the right time to quit smoking. But in the end, I decided it IS the right time. I've been wanting to quit for so long, my lungs have been protesting every cigarette heavily and I just felt miserable (both physically and mentally) after smoking for months. I have now taken the decission to change my way of thinking and living, to get out of the depression and finally ask for help and accept it, even though it's hard and I have to push myself through it. For me, I think there is no better time to quit than right now.
> And even with those little voices in my head begging for more cigarettes, I do end up feeling better every time I don't smoke the next one. Every cigarette that I don't smoke is a small victory


A large victory, actually. Sometimes I say to myself, if I didn't do anything else right today, the one thing I did right was not have a cigarette.

For you, Dimples.










Anna is right. For some of us, it's hard to accept help much less ask for it. You asked for help when you posted in this thread. You accept help when you reply to one of us. You're on the right path and no one here has to struggle down that path alone.


----------



## Andra

Keep it up dimples!  You can do it.


----------



## Jen

dimples said:


> And even with those little voices in my head begging for more cigarettes, I do end up feeling better every time I don't smoke the next one. Every cigarette that I don't smoke is a small victory


Like Gertie said, it's a BIG victory!! The nice thing about this thread is that many of us know exactly what you're going through. You're doing something wonderful for yourself. And these guys are right, it takes a big person to admit when they need help - and you're doing just that. In my humble opinion, you're doing FABULOUS!!! Keep it up - every day gets a little better.


----------



## Guest

I quit 3 years ago.  Just dont do it.  I relapsed with one pack when my Grandmother recently died, but after that none.  Its your lungs, so JUST DONT DO IT!


----------



## Lyndl

Good job Dimples.. I know you can keep it up.

I had a small moment yesterday that gave me a lift. I was outside with my workmates, enjoying a coffee. They were all smoking and one mentioned the price of smokes had just risen again. He asked me what I paid for mine and I was so proud of myself when I was able to reply " _I don't know, I don't smoke_"


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lyndl said:


> Good job Dimples.. I know you can keep it up.
> 
> I had a small moment yesterday that gave me a lift. I was outside with my workmates, enjoying a coffee. They were all smoking and one mentioned the price of smokes had just risen again. He asked me what I paid for mine and I was so proud of myself when I was able to reply " _I don't know, I don't smoke_"


That's a gold star moment.


----------



## lonestar

Lyndl said:


> Good job Dimples.. I know you can keep it up.
> 
> I had a small moment yesterday that gave me a lift. I was outside with my workmates, enjoying a coffee. They were all smoking and one mentioned the price of smokes had just risen again. He asked me what I paid for mine and I was so proud of myself when I was able to reply " _I don't know, I don't smoke_"


WOW, that is great! Congratulations.


----------



## Andra

Lyndl said:


> I had a small moment yesterday that gave me a lift. I was outside with my workmates, enjoying a coffee. They were all smoking and one mentioned the price of smokes had just risen again. He asked me what I paid for mine and I was so proud of myself when I was able to reply " _I don't know, I don't smoke_"


That's awesome! Good for you!


----------



## Annalog

Lyndl said:


> Good job Dimples.. I know you can keep it up.
> 
> I had a small moment yesterday that gave me a lift. I was outside with my workmates, enjoying a coffee. They were all smoking and one mentioned the price of smokes had just risen again. He asked me what I paid for mine and I was so proud of myself when I was able to reply " _I don't know, I don't smoke_"


That is great, Lyndl!


----------



## Jen

"I don't smoke" - three of the greatest words EVER for an ex-smoker!
I'm actually happy to hear they've gone up again, it's just one more reason to stay quit.  I'm almost at my 8 month mark - at a pack a day, even at $5 a pack - I've already saved $1200!
That's just CRAZY!


----------



## Guest

Jen said:


> "I don't smoke" - three of the greatest words EVER for an ex-smoker!
> I'm actually happy to hear they've gone up again, it's just one more reason to stay quit. I'm almost at my 8 month mark - at a pack a day, even at $5 a pack - I've already saved $1200!
> That's just CRAZY!


I bet if you guys lived here in NYC you'd find it easier to quit. They are $11 a pack here! My brother in law and sister in law, who are very heavy smokers (and see nothing wrong with smoking around their 2 year old, which bothers me a lot!) complain CONSTANTLY about it!


----------



## Jen

I never complained about it. I knew it was my own stupid choice to smoke, not that I enjoyed paying that much - but at least it's a _chosen_ tax. It wasn't pushed on me, I chose to smoke, so I chose to pay that tax. 
Wow, if I lived in NYC I would have saved $2640!

I also hate when people smoke around children (especially in the car with the windows rolled up, come on people), and I also passionately HATE people that throw it out the window. (TRACY! You better not be doing that anymore!!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Now I'm jealous. I haven't saved nearly as much as you guys because I bought my cigs at the Seminole reservation. No tax. About $100 a month, but that's still $1,200 a year. If it weren't for dentists and doctors, I could use that money to buy more books and vids.


----------



## Lyndl

I’ve been depositing the money I would have spent over the last 2 months into my sock drawer. Currently I have $320 saved.


----------



## lonestar

Lyndl said:


> I've been depositing the money I would have spent over the last 2 months into my sock drawer. Currently I have $320 saved.


That is so great. What will you do with the money? Hopefully something special for yourself.


----------



## Bane766

The main thing about quitting smoking is YOU have to want to do it.  If other people want you to do it, but YOU don't want it yourself it will be a loosing battle.

I've tried to quit and failed 6 times before finally on the 7th stopping (so far) for good.  When I failed, I tried cold turkey...I tried drugs...I tried group therapy...I tried hypnosis, I tried easing myself off of it, etc.  Somethings work for some people, somethings work for others-there is no fix that will work for everyone.  

I've been smoke free for over 5 years now.  I can't say I never have cravings anymore, because I randomly do.  I just stop myself by thinking of the reasons I quit in the first place and it helps me remain strong.

All I can say is good luck and be strong.  YOUR willpower is greater than that craving and if YOU really want to quit...you will.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

On vacation so not posting much.

Good work all o fyou! One day at a time, one cigarette not smoked at a time.


----------



## Annalog

crebel said:


> ... Gertie, Anna - meds?


Thanks for the reminder Chris! I needed it this morning. I took the meds and started on the supplements while typing this post.  Will take the rest of the supplements after pushing the Post button.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lyndl said:


> I've been depositing the money I would have spent over the last 2 months into my sock drawer. Currently I have $320 saved.


Now that's what I call real will power.



Bane766 said:


> The main thing about quitting smoking is YOU have to want to do it. If other people want you to do it, but YOU don't want it yourself it will be a loosing battle.
> 
> I've tried to quit and failed 6 times before finally on the 7th stopping (so far) for good. When I failed, I tried cold turkey...I tried drugs...I tried group therapy...I tried hypnosis, I tried easing myself off of it, etc. Somethings work for some people, somethings work for others-there is no fix that will work for everyone.
> 
> I've been smoke free for over 5 years now. I can't say I never have cravings anymore, because I randomly do. I just stop myself by thinking of the reasons I quit in the first place and it helps me remain strong.
> 
> All I can say is good luck and be strong. YOUR willpower is greater than that craving and if YOU really want to quit...you will.


That is so true. Doing it because you should makes it so much harder. When the shoulds become wants, you've won half the battle.

I'm 6.5 years and still have to fight it sometimes. I find myself thinking, "I need a break. I'll just go outside and have a smoke." Then I remember that I don't smoke and there are other things that I can do to take a break.



crebel said:


> Congratulations to you! It is always great to hear from someone else who understands and has overcome.
> 
> It is "easy" not to smoke at home now, no cigs in the house and am not interested in smoking since the GS keeps me too busy to even think of it. Next time I face a difficult situation I need to be really stern with myself and not fall back on the "stress-buster" excuse like I did during those last weeks with my Dad. It doesn't really calm me, it increases my blood pressure and it costs too much. I think it is easy to use stress as an excuse to smoke again because I WANT a reason for it to be okay to smoke. I think the fact that I was smoking some while out of town and then not smoking at all once I got back home just shows how psychological the habit is. The physical addiction seems to be gone, no cravings or withdrawal at all. Not smoking, one day, one cigarette at a time.


Yay, Chris!! I know that when you started this thread, you didn't think you would make it this far, but you have. Congratulations.



> Gertie, Anna - meds?


Yup. I was a good girl this morning.


----------



## Lyndl

lonestar said:


> That is so great. What will you do with the money? Hopefully something special for yourself.


Have you seen the Monster Handbag thread in Kindle accessories?    I'm thinking a large Fossil Sutter bag would be a nice reward for me.


----------



## lonestar

Lyndl said:


> Have you seen the Monster Handbag thread in Kindle accessories?    I'm thinking a large Fossil Sutter bag would be a nice reward for me.


I got my turquoise Sutter bag yesterday. It is wonderful and a reward you certainly deserve.


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie - meds.

All - proud of you, I am.
After more than 25 years without a smoke, I sometimes still want one.
And I am in constant fear of the results of 20 years of smoking 2.5 packs a day.

Just sayin......


----------



## Jen

I think the rewards I've given myself have helped a great deal.  I rewarded myself already - I can't give in!!  Quitting smoking is incredibly hard, you deserve to reward yourself!!

I probably won't be on much in next week and a half - I have a whole blissful week off of work.  My husband and I see each other for about an hour a day typically, but we've both taken the week off for a staycation.  I'm incredibly excited!!  But I don't get on the internet much at home - that's what being at work is for.....


----------



## Annalog

Jen, have a wonderful staycation with your husband. Along with the other rewards, you deserve it!



Lyndl said:


> Have you seen the Monster Handbag thread in Kindle accessories?    I'm thinking a large Fossil Sutter bag would be a nice reward for me.


Lyndl, that souncs like a very nice reward!

{{{Hugs for everyone}}}


----------



## Annalog

I remembered to take my meds on a Saturday when DH is working and could not remind me.  How about you Gertie? Is the first use of refridgerator still working?

Hugs and energy for Chris. Hugs for all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> I remembered to take my meds on a Saturday when DH is working and could not remind me.  How about you Gertie? Is the first use of refridgerator still working?
> 
> Hugs and energy for Chris. Hugs for all.


Not today. I was too busy thinking about my cholesterol busting breakfast of twigs and leaves.


----------



## Lyndl

It's Sunday morning down here... I hope everyone is having a lovely Saturday evening


----------



## Annalog

Lyndl said:


> It's Sunday morning down here... I hope everyone is having a lovely Saturday evening


Hi Lyndl, thanks. I am using a "new toy", a knitting machine. I am currently knitting the item for lesson one, a child's scarf. So far, so good.  There is thunder and rain outside. We need it here in southern Arizona.


----------



## lonestar

Annalog said:


> Hi Lyndl, thanks. I am using a "new toy", a knitting machine. I am currently knitting the item for lesson one, a child's scarf. So far, so good.  There is thunder and rain outside. We need it here in southern Arizona.


I always wanted to try one of those. Is it fun? Is it easy? Please post photos of your work.


----------



## Annalog

lonestar said:


> I always wanted to try one of those. Is it fun? Is it easy? Please post photos of your work.


Hi Lonestar! I started a thread on Knitting machines. I will post photos eventually. (I am far behind on posting chicken photos. )

So far it is both fun and fairly easy. However, I think it has been much easier because I read a lot of stuff about it on the Web first, viewed several videos, and followed ALL the instructions and tips. (Good thing I am compulsive! ) The machine I got (Ultimate Sweater Machine) is a very basic and inexpensive knitting machine. (List $169 but I bought it using a 70% off coupon so it only cost me $52. ) Since I find regular knitting with needles very frustrating, this is lots more fun. (I also have some knitting looms and I like knitting with those.)


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie -Meds?

So how have the new smokers-who-don't doing this weekend?

Everyone else still on the wagon?

Keep working on the weight too.

Exercise is your friend.

Just sayin......


----------



## terryr

I just want to say "Congratulations" to all who've stopped and "Hang in there" to those who are trying. I was a two pack a day or more smoker who went cold turkey, although I kept an open pack lying around for quite some time. And was strongly tempted the first few years. 

It's been just over ten years, I think, since I had the last puff. Sending lots of strong thoughts of strength and support to those trying.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

T.M. Roy said:


> I just want to say "Congratulations" to all who've stopped and "Hang in there" to those who are trying. I was a two pack a day or more smoker who went cold turkey, although I kept an open pack lying around for quite some time. And was strongly tempted the first few years.
> 
> It's been just over ten years, I think, since I had the last puff. Sending lots of strong thoughts of strength and support to those trying.


I want to chime in here and add I kicked a two pack a day habit six years ago, myself. It CAN be done. I did it like Roy...cold turkey. I tried phasing them out several times and failed. In the end I discovered that the best thing you can do is get all the motivation you can, whatever it takes, then quit.

Hang in there guys.


----------



## Annalog

geoffthomas said:


> Gertie -Meds?
> 
> So how have the new smokers-who-don't doing this weekend?
> 
> Everyone else still on the wagon?
> 
> Keep working on the weight too.
> 
> Exercise is your friend.
> 
> Just sayin......


Still on a weight plateau. Even if I am not losing right now it is much better than gaining weight!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## geoffthomas

Once again - Gertie, meds?


----------



## Lyndl

Doing fine down here  Still don't want a smoke. 
I thought I was eating more so I hopped on the scales this morning and I've actually_ lost _ 2kgs ( about 4.5 lbs) since I stopped. LMAO, I didn't expect that!


----------



## Annalog

Lyndl, that is great! I hope losing 2kgs is OK for you -- we would not want you to lose too much and disappear!


----------



## Annalog

Geoff, do you think that Gertie and most of the others are caught up in the K3 mania?


----------



## geoffthomas

Anna,
I think that many are certainly caught up in the K3 wait.
Gertie may actually be writing, seeing as how her GS has started school and this leaves her with time.

Gertie - meds?

Just sayin......


----------



## Annalog

geoffthomas said:


> Anna,
> I think that many are certainly caught up in the K3 wait.
> Gertie may actually be writing, seeing as how her GS has started school and this leaves her with time.
> 
> Gertie - meds?
> 
> Just sayin......


I looked at her most recent posts and it does appear as if she is in the middle of a book launch. So ...

Gertie, meds?

The scale shows I have lost a couple pounds but I doubt it is permanent as I have had only clear fluids since Wednesday night in preparation for a test today to check for/rule out possible causes of my iron anemia. This afternoon the gastroenterologist will do an upper GI endoscopy, colonoscopy, and intestinal biopsy to check for absorption issues such as celiac. I am looking forward to solid food sometime around 4:00 this afternoon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sorry I haven't been around in a while. I'm just frazzled right now. I only seem to get a full night's sleep every two or three days. 

Geoff, I just took my meds. Thanks. And you're right, I'm getting ready to publish a new novelette and I was working on the cover at 3am. 

I'm in such a slump with everything. Nothing is getting done that should be done and I have company coming in three weeks. When my Mom can't sleep, she gets up and does laundry. When I can't sleep, I get up and fire up the computer.  Yesterday, I did more taking words out than putting words in.

I'm so glad I don't smoke right now. If I did, I probably would have sucked down a whole pack between midnight and 4am.


----------



## Lyndl

No chance of me fading away... I can afford to lose a few more pounds too  

Hope everyone has a great weekend  ( it's Friday night here)


----------



## Annalog

Gertie, I hope you get enough sleep soon. As long as the house is not a health or fire hazard and there is clean bedding on the beds, then possibly writing (or editing) is the best thing for you to do when you are up in the middle of the night. Of course, since I do not enjoy doing housework, I almost never choose to do it if I wake up in the night. Turning on the computer or the Kindle makes more sense to me.  Sometimes, when I can't seem to get around to do what I know must be done, I take an hour or so to do something I enjoy as a reward and then tackle the tasks I was putting off. Somehow that seems to give me energy.


----------



## Annalog

Lyndl said:


> No chance of me fading away... I can afford to lose a few more pounds too
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend ( it's Friday night here)


Glad you are not going to fade away!

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Gertie, I hope you get enough sleep soon. As long as the house is not a health or fire hazard and there is clean bedding on the beds, then possibly writing (or editing) is the best thing for you to do when you are up in the middle of the night. Of course, since I do not enjoy doing housework, I almost never choose to do it if I wake up in the night. Turning on the computer or the Kindle makes more sense to me.  Sometimes, when I can't seem to get around to do what I know must be done, I take an hour or so to do something I enjoy as a reward and then tackle the tasks I was putting off. Somehow that seems to give me energy.


Housework is never my first choice, either. Everyone who knows me knows I'm domestically impaired. A bed never looks right when I make it, floors never look clean when I scrub them, paperwork gives me the screaming heebie-jeebies.

Now that I've posted, I think I'll go get the laundry out of the dryer. I've been putting that off for a while today.


----------



## Annalog

Quick update: My upper GI endoscopy and colonoscopy went well. Everything looked normal and now I am just waiting on the results of the biopsy to see if I have Celiac.


----------



## geoffthomas

Meds!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yep!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Could celiac be causing the anemia, Anna? Glad the tests went well otherwise.


----------



## Jen

Hi everyone!  
BEST. WEEK. EVER.  
We got a bunch of projects done around the house, went and did some of our favorite things, we both exercised every day, but also did a lot of relaxing, reading and tv and baseball game watching (my FAVORITE).  Usually for vacation I want to head to a beach, but being home has been great.  Didn't have to miss my bed or my cat!  The weather miraculously turned GORGEOUS this week (and will return to the 90s once Monday and work comes again!), it's been just wonderful.  
I have to admit that there have been a few times I missed smoking, just because I've been sitting out on the screened in porch reading - and that used to include a cigarette in my hand as well.  And there have been quite a few more cocktails than normal this week.  But don't worry, I didn't!  After 8 months I'm certainly not giving up now.  

Have a great rest of the weekend everyone!  We're trying to enjoy our last couple of days.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

That's great, Jen. So glad you had a nice vaca with DH and the cat.


----------



## Lyndl

Great work Jen..  glad you had such a great week too!


----------



## Annalog

Jen, so glad you had a great week!



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Could celiac be causing the anemia, Anna? Glad the tests went well otherwise.


Since Celiac Disease affects the nutrient absorption level of the small intestine, iron deficiency anemia is one of the symptoms of celiac. While I do not have most of the classic symptoms, neither does my mom. However my mom does have more of the symptoms than I do and the symptoms of celiac that I do have are nonspecific and could apply to almost anything.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Jen, so glad you had a great week!
> Since Celiac Disease affects the nutrient absorption level of the small intestine, iron deficiency anemia is one of the symptoms of celiac. While I do not have most of the classic symptoms, neither does my mom. However my mom does have more of the symptoms than I do and the symptoms of celiac that I do have are nonspecific and could apply to almost anything.


I guess they just have to go through the process of elimination. Hope you don't have to have too many more tests and it turns out to be something so simple it was easy to miss.

Going to take my meds, now.


----------



## geoffthomas

good.


----------



## Annalog

Fortunately the upper GI endoscopy and the colonoscopy procedures eliminated a lot of possible causes, most of them bad. The celiac test was just a minor item. I will be glad to learn the results of that test but I am already very happy that my upper and lower scopes showed everything looking normal.


----------



## Lyndl

It's nice to hear some good news...


----------



## Annalog

Lyndl said:


> It's nice to hear some good news...


Thanks Lyndl. I wasn't expecting bad news on the tests but it is still good to learn that there are no serious problems that can be seen.


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie (and others) - meds today?

Anna - were all pulling for you.  (((hugs))).

all- keep not doing those things which are addictive and destructive.

Just sayin......


----------



## Annalog

Thanks for the hugs Geoff! I took my meds (and iron supplement  ) today. Hopefully a short time on an iron supplement will eliminate the iron deficiency anemia and I can go back to donating blood to the Red Cross.

After two days of eating normally after the tests, my scale still shows a two pound loss. YEAH!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Thanks for the hugs Geoff! I took my meds (and iron supplement  ) today. Hopefully a short time on an iron supplement will eliminate the iron deficiency anemia and I can go back to donating blood to the Red Cross.
> 
> After two days of eating normally after the tests, my scale still shows a two pound loss. YEAH!


YAY!!! Maybe you should wait a longer time to donate blood. I wasn't anemic the last time I donated, but I sure was after.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks Gertie. I will not donate until I get the OK from my doctor. I will also ask the Red Cross each time for the numbers as I found out that their OK level is lower than the one my doctor uses.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> I haven't checked in for awhile. It is good to read that everyone is doing so well - keep up the good work! I'm still not smoking and hanging in there.
> 
> Edited to say: I'm still not smoking and I am still hanging in there (didn't want you to think I was not hanging in there )


Are you hanging in there, Chris? I'm hanging in there, myself.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Glad to hear it, Gertie. Yes, I'm still hanging. The threads of my rope are pretty frayed, but still hanging!


Quick, tie a knot in the rope! Pull out your bag of tricks. You've got the tools, all you have to do is remember to use them.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Treat yourself to a new book to lose yourself in! Buy a new toy to play with your Grandson with! 

Hang in there Chris, you can do this.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris,
I think you are holding up better than I would be.
For me the loss of treasures is the worst.
Even if they are "little" treasures.
We still have some of the boys grade school artwork, etc.

Anyway, you are right.  Things are just things.
People and relationships are the important thing.
When we are gone, we live on in other people's memories.
And I am worried about how people will remember me.

Got to go now.
I have to go create some better memories of me.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Did I miss something when I was hibernating, Chris? What happened?


Took my meds.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My goodness, Chris. I'm glad at least your cat is okay. Don't worry about the gray hair. There's always L'Oreal. You're worth it.

I've been through the flooding and losing thing. I can tell you from experience that flood insurance won't pay for that kind of flood or wind driven rain or anything else but overflowing rivers and canals, etc. 

I've been putting my family photos on CD and they'll be going in the grab and go box I'm putting together. That's the one in case of fire or hurricane I can grab and run out of the house with.


----------



## Guest

Speaking of hurricanes, Hurricane Earl is projected to come right at us this weekend with 100+ mile an hour winds. I will be glued to the weather reports and will stock up on batteries and candles just in case. We live in a 60+ year old brownstone with finicky wiring. If a squirrel farts the power goes out so I know if Earl does hit we're in trouble!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Charge up your Kindles, stock up on batteries for the book light, and get some easy to make food. Hopefully you don't lose power but best to be prepared if it does.


----------



## Shastastan

@Jen.  You're hanging in there, way to go!!!  Here's what worked for me:

"Who's going to be the boss, you or the little brown weed?"


----------



## Annalog

Thanks for the meds reminder; I needed it. Woke up early for a work conference call with someone in the Sweden office only to find out it is scheduled for tomorrow. Then fed the chickens and decided to work from home. With schedule turned upsidedown I forgot my meds until reminded. 

Stay safe my friends.


----------



## Jen

Oh NO Chris!! I didn't know any of that! I'm glad the cat is okay, at least. My childhood home used to flood all the time, I don't have a ton of pictures of my early childhood for just that reason. It's hard to even imagine that much rain!! Or that much water in your basement, sheesh. I'm so sorry. But it sounds like you've got a great attitude, and that is half the battle. I'm 500 times more impressed that you're not smoking!!!



Shastastan said:


> @Jen. You're hanging in there, way to go!!! Here's what worked for me:
> 
> "Who's going to be the boss, you or the little brown weed?"


EXACTLY!!! I have to think that all the time. It works!!

You know, I'm always wishing I lived somewhere with better weather than Ohio - but we don't get hurricanes or typhoons at least!!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie, Anna, others - meds?

It is great to hear that so many are hanging tough and resisting.
But my heart goes out to those who still are struggling.
Please know that we are here for you and are non-judgmental.
Try as often as you can. 
Backslide when you have to.
We have "been there done that have the T-shirt".
So we will not harangue.
Just providing support.


Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Earl is going to give us a miss and so is the one behind him. I think there are three more waves behind that one. The season is heating up. I keep well supplied with tuna fish, peanut butter, batteries, lanterns and candles. I even have a battery operated charger for my kindle just in case.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Took my meds. I finally had the brilliant idea to put the box beside my iced tea jug. That way I can't forget.  I never have any trouble remembering the nighttime meds.


----------



## Lyndl

> I even have a battery operated charger for my kindle just in case


Wow, I didn't know there was such a thing! Last time we had a blackout ( over 24 hours ) I read mine my candlelight, then took it to work with me and charged it on my laptop. Next day I bought some battery op lanterns which are brilliant, but of course we haven't had a blackout since then.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lyndl said:


> Wow, I didn't know there was such a thing! Last time we had a blackout ( over 24 hours ) I read mine my candlelight, then took it to work with me and charged it on my laptop. Next day I bought some battery op lanterns which are brilliant, but of course we haven't had a blackout since then.


I have a clip on book light, too.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Lyndl said:


> Wow, I didn't know there was such a thing! Last time we had a blackout ( over 24 hours ) I read mine my candlelight, then took it to work with me and charged it on my laptop. Next day I bought some battery op lanterns which are brilliant, but of course we haven't had a blackout since then.


My Hubby and I both swear by headlamps.


----------



## Jen

I'm also a headlamp fan.  Mostly for camping, but it comes in handy for reading sometimes too.  Only in emergencies though.  I don't really like booklights, I can never get them situated so the light is even.  I have an ikea bendy floor lamp that I keep behind the couch when I read.  
My husband and I lived in a house a few years ago that had power outages every time the wind blew.  We have a ton of lanterns, etc for just the occassion - it has yet to happen in the new place.  Not that I'm complaining!


----------



## loonlover

ProfCrash said:


> My Hubby and I both swear by headlamps.


Our household does too. II started using them at work and decided they would come in handy at home. I keep one easily accessible (and sometimes when storms are predicted I keep it in my pocket) for times when the power goes out. It works great for getting around the house in the dark and allows me to read even when the power is out. Always helpful to keep yourself occupied when it is storming.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We use them for back packing and car camping but also take them whenever we travel. He is fine with the light being on when he goes to sleep so I don't need to worry about it in bed.


----------



## Annalog

I use a headlamp when I walk outside at night as I find it easier to watch for snakes that way. We have two battery operated lanterns for power outages. I have a couple Mighty Bright book lights that I use frequently for reading but I do not attach them to the book or K2. Instead I put one next to me pointed at the page.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Ain't technology great. (smiles)


----------



## geoffthomas

For those who need the reminder - take your meds.

Great day.
Love the fact that noone has needed to post about their falling off the wagon.

But we want to hear from Tracy.
How are you doing?

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anna, did you say "watching for snakes?" Yikes. Not me. I know there's one in my areca palms so I avoid that area like the plague.

We haven't heard from Neo, Dimples and Nicolas, either. How you guys doing? 

Took my meds. Keeping them by the iced tea jug seems to be working.

I've given up cinnamon as a way to control my cholesterol. The rash I have covering both arms, wrist to shoulder, may be from the cinnamon. It's mostly gone now. The doc gave me some strong cortisone cream.


----------



## Nicolas

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Anna, did you say "watching for snakes?" Yikes. Not me. I know there's one in my areca palms so I avoid that area like the plague.
> 
> We haven't heard from Neo, Dimples and Nicolas, either. How you guys doing?
> 
> Took my meds. Keeping them by the iced tea jug seems to be working.
> 
> I've given up cinnamon as a way to control my cholesterol. The rash I have covering both arms, wrist to shoulder, may be from the cinnamon. It's mostly gone now. The doc gave me some strong cortisone cream.


Thanks for asking, I'm doing good. I've visited KB a lot these weeks, as I waited for the K3, and followed this topic also. As a non-smoker, sometimes I felt my contribution would be less persuasive as the others'.

After breaking up with my GF, I was fairly devastated, but recovered so quickly (in about three weeks) that I surprised even myself. Thinking about is I concluded that all in all that is a sign of making a good decision, that breaking up was the best thing to do. We're still friends - in fact, we'll travel to London together in a few weeks' time, a vacation planned before breaking up - but I'm opening a new chapter in life. Luckily I didn't start smoking, something I contemplated for the first few days.

This new chapter includes many things, most notably a stricter workout routine. I do it 2-3 hours, 5-10 minutes at a time, even at work. It's much better this way, as my pulse gets higher, the metabolism faster (I think), not that monotonous as doing the same routine for hours and quite fun actually.

Apart form the workout part, I work more, go out more and consequently spend much less time home, which is a good thing as I had to move back to my parents. I really loathe this situation, but sadly, I'm in no financial position to start my own household. Hopefully, in three years time I will be (at the age of 27) but it seems really late and far away.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good to hear from you, Nicolas. I'm glad you're broken heart mended itself so quickly. I remember you were thinking about smoking and I was worried that you would.

I like your workout schedule. I think I can manage that. Thanks for the suggestion.

We all have to move back with our parents at some point. As a parent, my kids have moved back with me several times. It's just the way things are. It's also an opportunity to save your money and work toward your goals.  

Good luck.  Keep in touch.


----------



## Jen

Good to hear from you Nicolas, and VERY glad to hear you didn't start smoking again.  I thought you might have started again.  
I always say that each failed relationship taught us valuable lessons we need to take into the next one.  If I didn't have my last bad relationship I wouldn't value my husband in quite the same way, you know?  Sounds cheesy but things really can happen for a reason.  
Also, nothing wrong with living at home.  I miss my parents sometimes.  Especially someone to cook for me  !  Try to enjoy it while you can.


----------



## 908tracy

geoffthomas said:


> For those who need the reminder - take your meds.
> 
> Great day.
> Love the fact that noone has needed to post about their falling off the wagon.
> 
> But we want to hear from Tracy.
> How are you doing?
> 
> Just sayin.....


^^^Tracy reporting^^^ =) Thanks for missing me!
After the loss of my Aunt, we've had 3 birthdays at my house....mine (14th), oldest daughters (16th) and baby's (30th), back to school shopping for my middle daughter. We bought Madison a boxer puppy for her birthday last weekend. I feel like I have twins all of a sudden trying to keep up with baby and puppy!!! I have been CRAZY busy and not checking in much, and for that I am sorry KB family. I am also sorry to say that I have not yet quit that terrible habit that is weighing on my mind. We also just lost my Uncle on 9-3. His service is this Monday. I will get it together and hopefully settle back into a normal life SOON!!!


----------



## 908tracy

(((hugs to all)))

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Annalog

{{{Hugs to all}}}

Glad to hear from you Tracy!

Took my meds.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Anna, did you say "watching for snakes?" Yikes. Not me. I know there's one in my areca palms so I avoid that area like the plague.


Yes, we have rattlesnakes in the area. This is prime snake season from early evening to early morning. A few weeks ago I saw a Western Diamondback rattlesnake about 5 feet away just outside the chicken pen. The next day DH was getting some siding pieces from under some steps and found the snake sleeping a few inches from his hand. DH was wearing gloves in case there were black widows or scorpions. He had not expected the snake. (We also have tarantulas living in the area.) We are careful and have never been bitten or stung by any of those.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> {{{Hugs to all}}}
> 
> Glad to hear from you Tracy!
> 
> Took my meds.


Me, too, to all three sentences.



> Yes, we have rattlesnakes in the area. This is prime snake season from early evening to early morning. A few weeks ago I saw a Western Diamondback rattlesnake about 5 feet away just outside the chicken pen. The next day DH was getting some siding pieces from under some steps and found the snake sleeping a few inches from his hand. DH was wearing gloves in case there were black widows or scorpions. He had not expected the snake. (We also have tarantulas living in the area.) We are careful and have never been bitten or stung by any of those.


And I complain when it's frog mating season. The noise is horrendous. I get no sleep for two weeks.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Me, too, to all three sentences.
> 
> And I complain when it's frog mating season. The noise is horrendous. I get no sleep for two weeks.


We are less than 2 miles from the San Pedro River (with some water above ground most days this time of year) and sometimes the toads are quite loud. ; Fortunately they are not loud enough to prevent sleeping!)


----------



## Lyndl

We don't live near a river but there are a lot of swimming pools around us. So, the noise from frogs can be quite loud. I never notice it but they drive my husband wild. He can't stand the crickets either, lol.


----------



## Nicolas

Gertie:  sure, it's a good way of making exercise less boring, but please be more careful than me and don't skip the warm-up part. I did my mini-workouts - 50+50 push-ups, done slowly, 4-5 times a day - and my elbows were a bit sore the next day for skipping the warm-up moves before each session. It just takes a few moves, maybe a minute or two to get your joints warm, but is really a must!

Jen: thank you, thinking about it that way really makes it look/feel better. I already know which parts I'd like to do better "next time". During the weekend I had a lengthy conversation with my grandmother. She's almost 90 years old (will be in November) and lives in a remote little village, so has an entirely different perspective than me or my friends/parents/surroundings. It was illuminating and refreshing the hear her say on the story, as she took entirely different points than the rest.

Back to topic: Tracy, glad to hear you'll also be back!


----------



## Lyndl

I've had a few more 'smoking' dreams.  In the dream, I am having coffee with a friend and I look down at the table and notice an ashtray and a packet of smokes. Then I realise I've just smoked 2 or 3 in a row and I'm really angry with myself.  

While I'm awake, I don't ever feel the need for a cigarette but it seems my subconscious is saying otherwise.  Has anyone else experiended this?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lyndl said:


> I've had a few more 'smoking' dreams. In the dream, I am having coffee with a friend and I look down at the table and notice an ashtray and a packet of smokes. Then I realise I've just smoked 2 or 3 in a row and I'm really angry with myself.
> 
> While I'm awake, I don't ever feel the need for a cigarette but it seems my subconscious is saying otherwise. Has anyone else experiended this?


The only time that happened to me is when I was on the patch. The urge to smoke while I was sleeping was so overwhelming, I had awful dreams.


----------



## 908tracy

Lyndl said:


> I've had a few more 'smoking' dreams. In the dream, I am having coffee with a friend and I look down at the table and notice an ashtray and a packet of smokes. Then I realise I've just smoked 2 or 3 in a row and I'm really angry with myself.
> 
> While I'm awake, I don't ever feel the need for a cigarette but it seems my subconscious is saying otherwise. Has anyone else experiended this?


Lyndl,
Smoking dreams are very common when you've quit. At least for awhile has been my experience. I've always used the patches though, so maybe like Gertie said, there is a link? Keep up the great work! And when you wake up just say....DREAM ON!!! =D

Nicolas,
You certainly have had a time of things haven't you? I am sorry for the break up, but just remember that everything happens for a reason. When one door closes, it is so another (better) one can open. You may not understand it at this time, but you will one day. Your Ms. Right is just out there waiting to meet you...so smile! Keep up with the exercising, it's the BEST therapy. Warming up is SO important, I agree with you whole heartedly on that one.


----------



## Jen

I'm happy I could be even a little bit of help Nicolas!!  It's almost impossible to see the end of the tunnel when you're in the thick of it, but like Tracy said someday you'll look back and be happy for it.  Hang in there!!  

YAY hearing from you Tracy!!  We're here when you're ready. 

I can only remember one smoking dream, but I was actually only trying to find a place to smoke in secret, I never actually smoked.  It still amazes me how hard it can be sometimes 9 months later, but I just hope those hard times decrease over time.  I'm going on a road trip with my mom this weekend, who is still smoking - but I'm not worried.  I probably won't check in until next week, so everyone have a good weekend!!!


----------



## 908tracy

Jen!!!

We will miss you while you are gone, but I hope you have a wonderful trip! Girl, you and Neo are so OVER it (the smoking thing) and I am so thrilled for you. I have no worries about you returning to the icky habit, none at all. YOU GO GIRL!!!

(((big hugs)))
and make it a great one


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie/Anna - meds?

Tracy - it is soooo good to see you back in the thread.  Please know that we care about you and want to know what kind of progress you are making.  --Just thinking about quitting is progress.

Jen - sometimes the urge comes even years after quitting. But after a few you will know that it is not going to happen again.  But you can never get complacent.  It is easy to be weak.

Lyndl - dreaming about it is better than doing it.

Nicolas - you have to invest of yourself to make a relationship work.  But it hurts when the investment is not permanent.  But you just gotta love people.  Learn to love more people and the deep lasting relationships will come too.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Jen

How random!  At the bottom of this thread there was an ad for Niagara Falls - I'll be there on saturday!  

I'll miss you guys too - keep not smoking (and/or thinking of not smoking), working out, taking your meds, eating healthy....did I miss anything  ?!


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson

I just made up my mind to stop one day and did. It's not easy, but I'd argue against meds. A few friends simply traded one addiction for another. Besides, whipping a demon on your own is badass. If I can do it, anyone can. 

Good luck,
Catherine


----------



## Gertie Kindle

catherinedurkinrobinson said:


> I just made up my mind to stop one day and did. It's not easy, but I'd argue against meds. A few friends simply traded one addiction for another. Besides, whipping a demon on your own is badass. If I can do it, anyone can.
> 
> Good luck,
> Catherine


Now THAT's an attitude!! 

I certainly agree about the meds. I tried the patch (horrible) and the gum, but some day you're going to have to face being without that cigarette.

Geoff, no I haven't taken my meds yet. I didn't wake up until 11am. No excuse. I'll take them as soon as I get back to the kitchen. Blood work tomorrow, so we'll see if the omega 3s are working.


----------



## 908tracy

Thanks Geoff, it is really good to be back! I have missed you all. If thinking about quitting is progress, then I am indeed making progress! =D  

Catherine,
That IS badass for sure!!! Awesome.

Gertie,
Meds my love!


----------



## Annalog

Happy to hear from so many. (Posting from K2.) Happy hugs to all.

Took my meds a bit late today due to shuffled schedule. Early work conference call from home then fed chickens, ate breakfast, drove to work, turned on computer, and then finally took my meds.

Take care and keep up doing the good stuff and not doing the other.


----------



## tsilver

I tried several times to quit and managed to do so for periods of a week and up to three months.  The reason I didn't permanently quit was because I thought I could have an occasional cigarette without getting hooked again.  I finally succeeded when I realized I could never even have a puff again.  I went through a period of eating only raw foods.  It took me so long to finish my meals that I didn't have time for a cigarette.  All the raw food, however, made it necessary for me to take extra underwear to work   Among other things I did was changing my routine.  For instance, instead of having lunch and then relaxing with coffee and a cigarette, I took a walk instead.  Keep trying to quit and eventually you will.  My sister and daughter never tried to quit even once and they both died of lung cancer.

Terry


----------



## 908tracy

Oh Terry, I am so sorry to hear that you've lost 2 loved ones to lung cancer. (My biggest fear!!!) Like you, I have quit a few times but always relapsed thinking...I can have just one. I hope to say that I will finally quit again FOR GOOD LIFE with my next attempt. It is so darn frustrating!! Kudos to you and thank you for stopping in to say hello and share your story. =)


----------



## 908tracy

(((Hugs to Anna)))

I've missed ya and am proud of your accomplishments! Keep making those healthy choices.


----------



## Guest

After quitting for almost 4 years, my father in law started again. :-( Everyone is pretty angry with and disappointed in him (he has COPD and smoking is making him much sicker) but there's nothing any of us can do about it. It's his choice. A selfish one? Yes, but his to make. *sigh*


----------



## Lyndl

Good work Catherine, that’s exactly what I did. Just decided one day I didn’t want to do it anymore so I stopped.  No patches, pills or gum.  I have a friend who is now addicted to the gum and spends more on that than she ever did on smokes! It’s quite bizarre.

One thing about the dreams I have,  I don’t actually dream I am smoking, it’s always that I have just finished one. And, I’m always disappointed.


----------



## Nicolas

908tracy said:


> Nicolas,
> You certainly have had a time of things haven't you? I am sorry for the break up, but just remember that everything happens for a reason. When one door closes, it is so another (better) one can open. You may not understand it at this time, but you will one day. Your Ms. Right is just out there waiting to meet you...so smile! Keep up with the exercising, it's the BEST therapy. Warming up is SO important, I agree with you whole heartedly on that one.


Thank you, Tracy and others! I'll be having a vacation in London (and surroundings) starting from Saturday for a full week. As we've reserved it when we were together, I'm going with my now ex-girlfriend. It will be a bit weird, but as we broke up on good terms, I'm sure it'll be OK. Maybe more, but I'm not sure... Things happened fast, I seemed to get over it, this journey with complicate things. But I don't want to miss the Stonehenge, the cathedral of Canterbury or the Tower for the world!

Geoff: you're right. Only those who open up and invest faith in people can hope to have the favor returned. I, however, am a somewhat closed person. Every time things don't go my way (I get hurt, I get sick, etc) I close into myself. That's why I said I'm getting better but not yet ready to move on.

As for exercising, I have a very good friend, who just happened to get together with a very nice girl. In fact, she's a dancer and my friend is a bit (but really just a bit as he's tall and muscular) overweight. Now he persuaded me to go to the gym with him twice a week, as he wants to impress his new gf with his good shape. He's afraid that doing it alone, he wouldn't have the willpower to keep up. So, for those of you who want to lose weight, it pays off to have many overweight friends because they might just drag you to the gym with them


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL Nicolas.

I had been inspired to lose weight and get in shape for my wedding last year. I was at the gym or playing soccer 5 days a week. After the wedding and Thanksgiving and Christmas and then Honeymoon (October, November, December, January) I got back to the gym and soccer four times a week. Then I screwed up my Acheilles. (sigh) I am working back into shape now.

Last night I swam 1250 meters. It took 45 minutes and stops after every lap to catch my breath but it is a start. It is not easy to do but I hope that once I get back into the routine I will be good to go. Swim on Monday, Trainer on Tuesday, Spin on Wednesday, Boot Camp on Thursday, Swim on Friday or Saturday.

NYCKindleFan : Sorry to hear that. It is a nasty addiction and seems to have as strong a grip on people as any illegal drug.


----------



## 908tracy

Nicolas,

I hope your trip is a wonderful one and that you and your ex get along nicely. Can't wait to hear all the details upon your return. I haven't travelled much and sometimes live vicariously through others! haha

Prof Crash,

Wow! You really are quite active, that's great!! My oldest daughter has been going to Zumba classes and just loves it! I know a few people who are doing it and all have said they really enjoy it. I just may have to go with her to check it out for myself. Lord knows I love to dance! =)


----------



## Lyndl

How is everyone doing today?

I just popped in to point out that today it is _3 months since I stopped smoking_. I'm so proud of myself I could explode.


----------



## Annalog

Lyndl, that is great! Way to go! I am happy and proud for you. 

I am doing OK. There are a few stress situations in my life right now but I am currently keeping my weight stable. I am also remembering to take my meds.


----------



## Andra

Lyndl said:


> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> I just popped in to point out that today it is _3 months since I stopped smoking_. I'm so proud of myself I could explode.


Lyndl, that's wonderful. Yay for you!!! Keep up the great work.


----------



## Jen

Hey everyone!  
Congrats Lyndi!!  That's a big milestone, good job!!  Keep it up, but we know you will - you're definitely allowed to be proud, we're proud of you too!!  

Have fun on your trip Nicolas, you deserve it.  Hopefully this trip will help be closure on the relationship and maybe help the transition to being friends.  Sounds like a blast, can't wait to hear all about it!

All this talk of healthy habits and exercize is making me feel bad....after 4 days in New York all I did was stuff my face with wonderful food!  Time to get back on the healthy train!!  I'm proud, after 4 days with my smoking mother I was never even tempted to take it from her.  Then again, I didn't let her smoke in my car, and I wasn't around it much.  Almost 9 months for me!  

Keep it up everyone!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just checking in, too. Congrats to everyone on the milestones. I know there have to be times when you are struggling with whatever is going on, but you're getting through it.

Went to the doc's yesterday. My test results weren't back so no word on my cholesterol. Probably not until Friday or Monday


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## geoffthomas

Lyndl - three months is a great milestone - congrats.

Anna - being stable is a very important issue.  Especially with weight.  It is very hard to keep off weight that is lost too fast.

Jen - 9 months - nice work.  And a little celebratory eating won't ruin the effort - stable weight loss is the important issue.

Gertie - hoping the cholesterol tests are positive.  Meds?


----------



## Annalog

Jen, congratulations on the 9 month milestone! Yay for you!

Chris, thanks again for starting this thread. Was happy to see your bump yesterday; you have a thoughtful husband.

Gertie, hoping for good cholesterol test results.

Thanks Geoff! I know that I have a tendency to eat when under stress. I try to keep my stress eating healthy but if I slip and eat something that is not-so-healthy comfort food, I don't worry about it. I just enjoy what I ate, keep the portions small, and get back on track.


----------



## Annalog

Update on the biopsy during my colonoscopy/endoscopy. "No worrisome findings"


----------



## Lyndl

Great news Anna


----------



## Annalog

Thanks Lyndl. Fortunately that was the news I was expecting.

Unfortunately, the test results I was fearing were the ones from my mom's CAT scan after her CA-125 level went up. I learned those this morning. My mom needs to start chemo again and have minor surgery to remove a blockage due to enlarged lymph nodes. This is one of the stress situations I alluded to in an earlier post. (The other stress situation is fortunately not health related and will be resolved by time. My daughter has a relationship problem that is currently causing her a lot of emotional stress and therefore stress for me and DH. She is handling the situation correctly and we are proud of her.)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

((((hugs))))

I will keep your Mom in my thoughts. Watching my Mom go through surgery, chemo, and radiation was the most difficult thing I could do. It was made worse by living across the country and not actually being there when she needed support.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks Prof and Chris. {{{Hugs back}}}

I will take my meds when I get to the office this morning.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

happy to hear the final results of your colonoscopy. I still haven't gotten over mine and it's been two years. They're never doing that to me again. Since I had it done, I can't lie down without gas rumbling very loudly in my tummy.

Sorry to hear about your Mom. All we can do is pray with you.

It's hard to see our children, even grown up children, going through hard times. The only way to get through it is detachment. That's when you have an emotional investment in the person but not in the situation. Letting her handle it is the best thing you can do for her and yourself.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> happy to hear the final results of your colonoscopy. I still haven't gotten over mine and it's been two years. They're never doing that to me again. Since I had it done, I can't lie down without gas rumbling very loudly in my tummy.


I am glad that did not happen to me. I have had three colonoscopies so far. Since they found the polyp the time before in my colon, they want me to have one every five years. I am planning on every seven if possible. 



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Sorry to hear about your Mom. All we can do is pray with you.


Thank you. I am hoping the chemo works as well, or better, this time as it did the time before. Mom's doctor is ordering more extensive tests so that we will know if this is isolated to one area or not.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It's hard to see our children, even grown up children, going through hard times. The only way to get through it is detachment. That's when you have an emotional investment in the person but not in the situation. Letting her handle it is the best thing you can do for her and yourself.


We raised her to be self-reliant and to know that we would be there when she needed us. She is handling it herself and, I believe, very well. She calls to keep us informed and updated and sometimes for advice. I will be seeing her and the granddaughters tonight as I am driving there to attend Grandparents Day at the school of my youngest granddaughter. The good parts of life continue to help us through the rest.


----------



## 908tracy

(((Anna)))

Big hugs to you my friend. I am happy that your results were favorable. YAY! I will say a prayer for your Mom that it is indeed isolated and very treatable with even better results than last time. If you need anything at all, I am a pm away! 

All we can do for our children (of age) is offer guidance and hope they handle things the right way. Nerve wracking without a doubt! But since she is handling things to your satisfaction...you've done a good job raising her and should be proud!

Hello to everyone!!! Hope each of you are doing well. =)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Reading your post, Tracy, I remembered something Harry Truman said. 

The best way to give advice to your children is to find out what they want to do and advise them to do it.

Works every time and helped me get through those teenage years.


----------



## 908tracy

Amen Gertie!   With a 19 yr old, and a 14 yr. old I am still practicing it! lol


----------



## Annalog

Thanks Tracy. {Hugs back!} From K2.

Gertie and Tracy I agree with the advice. My daughter recently turned 30 and my oldest granddaughter will soon be 13. Most of the advice we are asked for is really just a need to be able to discuss the situation so that she can decide what to do. Not much different from "The best way to give advice to your children is to find out what they want to do and advise them to do it."


----------



## geoffthomas

Just checking up on everyone.
How are we doing?

Gertie/Anna - meds?

Are we continuing to be smokers who don't?

And are we maintaining our weight or perhaps even losing a little?

Hmmmmm?


Just sayin......


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Lost 1 1/2 pounds this week. Amazing what returning to excersize and eating a salad for dinner each night does for you.

I hope that this topic has slowed down because people are achieving their goals and don't need the same level of support!


----------



## geoffthomas

ProfCrash said:


> Lost 1 1/2 pounds this week. Amazing what returning to excersize and eating a salad for dinner each night does for you.
> 
> I hope that this topic has slowed down because people are achieving their goals and don't need the same level of support!


Good for you!
And I hope the same.


----------



## Annalog

I am maintaining my weight and taking my meds. I had another blood test this morning to check my iron levels. I will learn the results when they phone me.


----------



## Jen

Good job Prof!!  I still manage to stay at the exact same weight (5 pounds less than when I quit smoking, exactly) - but I'm definitely firming up and that was my goal.  I'm in the average weight area, so I shouldn't complain.  I'm the only one that thinks I need to lose weight.  (Yeah, like people TELL you that you need to lose weight...) My super sweet husband calls me 'curvy'.  HA!!  
Turbo Jam is making me BUFF, that's for sure!!  Love it.  

Today is my 9 month anniversary, yippeeeeeeee for meeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Jen said:


> Good job Prof!! I still manage to stay at the exact same weight (5 pounds less than when I quit smoking, exactly) - but I'm definitely firming up and that was my goal. I'm in the average weight area, so I shouldn't complain. I'm the only one that thinks I need to lose weight. (Yeah, like people TELL you that you need to lose weight...) My super sweet husband calls me 'curvy'. HA!!
> Turbo Jam is making me BUFF, that's for sure!! Love it.
> 
> Today is my 9 month anniversary, yippeeeeeeee for meeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


Way to go Jen!

Yeah most people looking at me wouldn't think I need to lose weight. I have a bigger build then most women. My Mom weighed 135 at my current age, I way 176.5 but I wear a smaller size then she did at that same age. We are the same height. Go figure. I would love to get into the 160s just because it is closer to the top end of my healthy weight range, 160.

I have been surprised to find that I am enjoying swimming. It is not as boring as I thought it would be. I hate jogging because it is boring, probably more because it hurts to run due to bad knees. Swimming can be uncomfortable but that is more because I am out of shape, it doesn't physically hurt. I have been swimming for a few weeks now and can swim a mile in about 45 minutes. I have to take some breaks in between laps but I am pretty happy with the distance and time. The goal is to be able to swim a mile without any breaks by the end of the year.


----------



## Annalog

Happy 9 month anniversary Jen! Yea for you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Since I've been keeping my meds beside the iced tea in the fridge, I've been remembering a lot better. Still waiting to hear results of my cholesterol test. Hope your iron levels come out okay, Anna.

YAY, JEN

Eating five green olives every night and my stomach is getting flatter. 2gms of (.5 sat fat) and 20 calories. Helps with the late night munchies.


----------



## Jen

I've always wondered if I'd like swimming.  I can't run either, same reason - bad knees.  I think the main reason why I haven't tried it is the same reason I've never joined a gym.  I know myself, I won't go.  If it's not at my house, I just won't do it.  I would LOVE one of those infinity pools.  It's supposed to be among the best exercize for you, I'm glad you're liking it better.  

Thanks guys!!  It feels good.  

Hope everyone is doing good & feeling good.  I had a HORRIBLE day at work, but at least I'm not smoking   !!


----------



## Annalog

{{{Hugs for Jen}}} Proud of you for not smoking!


----------



## 908tracy

Happy 9 month Anniversary Jen!!!!!

You Rock!

Keep on Jammin'!!! (It truly WILL make you buff girl!)


----------



## Nicolas

Hi to all!

Last weekend we got home from London. It was simply awesome. The city, the sights, the landmarks, the museums... it was all completely new to me even though I traveled most of continental Europe, but England is just really different. You should definitely visit England especially as they speak your language and your country was founded by them 

With the (ex)girlfriend it went just great. We had a lovely time together. This trip really did justice to our 3 years relationship; from now on, we will remember this wonderful trip together, not the negative parts that lead to the breakup. As Jen said, the trip was a wonderful close to the otherwise great time.

Additionally, I so happy to read about the milestones and commitments of all of you guys. Thankfully, it seems that it shall have to take another step towards a healthier life. Apart from a friend dragging me to a gym every Thursday, my colleagues have organized 1,5 hours of soccer (football) for every Tuesday in which I'll gladly participate. So, it seems good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sounds like a wonderful trip, Nicolas. Yes, I've been to England and loved it. I've read many books set in England and it was exciting to see the places I had read about.

I'm glad you've now ended your relationship with good memories.


----------



## Lyndl

Welcome back Nicolas.  I'm glad things went well for you both.  I agree, England is a fascinating place. I'm planning another visit really soon.


----------



## Jen

Yay Nicolas!!  I'm so happy you had a good time on your trip.  England is just one of many places I want to go someday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Great to get the update, Nicholas.
Happy to hear that you are in such good spirits.
As you should be.  Life itself is a drug.  Just relax and enjoy it.

And I also agree about England.
I lived in London for almost three years while working for a United Nations function.
While I traveled the developing world for 60% of my time, I still spent plenty of time "at home" in England.
We lived south of the Thames in an area called Dulwich.

Gertie/Anna - glad to hear that you two are on schedule with your meds.
I guess we don't need to remind you anymore.

It is neat hearing all this positive stuff.
But those of you lurking out there with problems, feel free to post here - we welcome all.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Annalog

Glad you had a good time Nicolas. Many years ago I went to England on a two-week business trip and was able to spend the weekend walking around London. It was wonderful.


----------



## Nicolas

geoffthomas said:


> Happy to hear that you are in such good spirits.
> As you should be. Life itself is a drug. Just relax and enjoy it.
> While I traveled the developing world for 60% of my time, I still spent plenty of time "at home" in England.
> We lived south of the Thames in an area called Dulwich.


Thank you, Geoff!
Sadly, we only got as south as Lambeth - for the Imperial War Museum, which I insisted - but still got to taste the "less metropolitan" London with its beautiful houses. We stayed in a B&B at Bethnal Green, north-east of the centre.
Travelling the developing world must've been very rewarding in terms of experience and perspective. Seeing the world really adds to one's take on life. I'm thinking about my next trip - this time, I'd prefer alone - to Jerusalem, which is the other city I shall see before I die  Sometime next year, there's a lot to do at home, too...

... which, incidentally, brings me to a question I thought putting up for debate here:

As a non-smoker/pre-smoker/post-smoker would/did any of you consider dating/marrying a smoker


----------



## Annalog

Nicolas said:


> ... which, incidentally, brings me to a question I thought putting up for debate here:
> 
> As a non-smoker/pre-smoker/post-smoker would/did any of you consider dating/marrying a smoker


My answer may not be typical as I only dated one person and then married that person. I am a nonsmoker. My parents had smoked for a while when I was growing up but both quit early on. However, my DH bought a pipe that came with a small bag of tobacco when we had been married for about a year (~1974). I would not let him smoke in the house and let him know how I felt about him smoking. He only smoked long enough to be able to keep the pipe lit and finish the bag of tobacco. He has never smoked since.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I kinda started because my wife (then girlfriend) did.
As was the custom a lot of years ago, I carried her cigarettes and lighter.
But we both quit about the same time.
I think that kinda answers the question.

If I were suddenly single and presented with the issue - I probably would NOT keep seeing a smoker.
I would have to REEEAAAALLL smitten with her and even then I would expect that she would quit before we lived together.

It is that hard for a smoker who doesn't to live with cigarette smoke.


----------



## Lyndl

Nicolas said:


> ... which, incidentally, brings me to a question I thought putting up for debate here:
> 
> As a non-smoker/pre-smoker/post-smoker would/did any of you consider dating/marrying a smoker


My husband doesn't smoke, but he used to be a 2-3 pack a day smoker and gave up about 2 years before I met him. We've been married 15 years and _not once_ has he chipped me about smoking or ever made a comment about the smell etc. Maybe I would have quit sooner if he had, who knows. (actually, I don't really think I would have) Now that I'm not smoking, he's been incredibly supportive and shared some stories on how hard it was for him to give up.

In a previous relationship, my boyfriend was a non-smoker. If I'd had one before he came over, he would ask me to brush my teeth before he would kiss me. He made me so feel so disgusting that I used to hide my cigarettes when he was around and pretend that I hardly ever smoked any more. But, it never made me want to give up. His next GF was a friend of mine, also a smoker. He told her upfront that he couldn't have a GF who smoked, so she gave up for him. They've been married 20 years, and she still doesn't smoke.


----------



## 908tracy

Great question Nicolas! (btw, so glad your trip was lovely)

Hmmmm, as a wanting to quit/still smoking person who was married for almost 18 years to a non smoker I can tell you that it was not easy! I actually feel bad that I put him through it on a daily basis. (smoked outside once kids came and we knew all of the second hand dangers, but I didn't always)

Now, my boyfriend is a heavier smoker than I but I can tell you that when we quit...no way would I want to live with/marry a smoker.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My Husband is not a smoker so ididn't have to worry about that but I could not see myself dating a smoker. My Grandfather died of lung cancer, related to smoking, before my Dad was 1. My Mom was diagnosed with lung cancer, not related to smoking, 3 years ago. The odds of getting lung cancer are already higher then the norm, why would I increase that risk?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Geoff, my friend just retired from the UN two years ago. He worked for FAO in Rome for 35 years and also did a lot of traveling. 

Nicolas, my late DH and I both smoked. Every time I tried to quit he would laugh and blow smoke in my face. One night he called me from work and told me he'd quit cold turkey. I wasn't about to let him get the better of me, so I quit, too. I stayed smoke free for 20 years and then picked it up again. (I know, stupid) 

Short answer? No, I wouldn't consider dating/marrying a smoker. Both my daughters and my SiL smoke and so do a few of my cousins. The temptation to smoke is always with me. Sometimes the biggest temptation is when I need a break from what I'm doing and a ciggy would be an excuse to go outside and flop for a while. Nope, just can't risk it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Speaking of smoking, I want a ciggy so bad right now. Don't worry, I won't do it, but that doesn't stop the wanting. If I lived with a smoker, I would probably be sneaking the butts out of the ashtray. I used to do that when my daughter lived with me. Pathetic.

Just family stuff, but it takes up my time and my energy and I don't have a whole lot of either. 

I'm getting a hamster for companionship and moving to Alaska. They'll never find me there.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> I'm glad you are stronger than the cravings now, Gertie. Sometimes it is depressing to realize the craving may never go away, but uplifting to realize our willpower can be stronger.
> 
> Forget the hamster, I'll run away and hide in Alaska with you!


I had cake with redi-whip instead. Just a half slice so I didn't get really carried away.

Thanks for the offer. I'll write and you can proofread and fend off the relatives.


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie,
Hey (((hugs))) your virtual family/friends love you!
If you go away you have to promise to stay in touch virtually.
I cannot lose you now that I have found you  
You write neat stuff - and I like to read.

Yeah - the cravings are always there, at least a little.
Breathing other people's smoke bothers me so much that I can't imagine smoking again.
But a part of my brain wants the relaxation that it remembers.

Just sayin.....


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Gertie,
> Hey (((hugs))) your virtual family/friends love you!
> If you go away you have to promise to stay in touch virtually.
> I cannot lose you now that I have found you
> You write neat stuff - and I like to read.


I couldn't leave you guys. And I like to write stuff so you guys can read it. 



> Yeah - the cravings are always there, at least a little.
> Breathing other people's smoke bothers me so much that I can't imagine smoking again.
> But a part of my brain wants the relaxation that it remembers.
> 
> Just sayin.....


It's such an ingrained habit, isn't it. I think it's part of our genetic code.



crebel said:


> Fixed that last line for you. It's a deal, I travel light and my bag can be ready in minutes. I have a supply of red pens to bring along


I'm just bringing my netbook, a parka and bunny boots for winter and bug dope for summer.


----------



## Andra

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm just bringing my netbook, a parka and bunny boots for winter and bug dope for summer.


And don't forget your Kindle!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> And don't forget your Kindle!!!


Oh my goodness, how could I forget. See how bamboozled I was? You're a good friend, Andra.


----------



## Annalog

{{{Hugs and energy Gertie for resisting craving and dealing with relatives}}} and {{{hugs Geoff, Chris, and Andra for supporting Gertie}}}.


----------



## Lyndl

> Sometimes the biggest temptation is when I need a break from what I'm doing and a ciggy would be an excuse to go outside and flop for a while.


I think this is the hardest habit to break. I wonder why we _need_ an excuse to take a break?

Hope everyone is doing OK with not smoking.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lyndl said:


> I think this is the hardest habit to break. I wonder why we _need_ an excuse to take a break?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing OK with not smoking.


Good question. When I worked full-time, I wouldn't have taken my break if I didn't smoke. I think that's part of the habit.


----------



## Jen

I had the same kind of weekend Gertie!  I wanted to smoke so bad.  I had a regional manager in town from Wednesday at noon until Saturday afternoon.  Good thing I like her, but it was still rough.  Dawn to sleep time working (and/or drinking with work people) every single day.  I had to take her to the OSU game saturday, drop her at the airport, then immediately drive to my DH's grandparents 60th wedding anniversary party.  Then his cousin's bridal shower yesterday.  I can't even tell you how many times during that period I wanted to smoke!!  Especially friday night when we were downtown drinking at bars.  But I didn't either!!  Glad both of us resisted.  Now I just need to sleep for a week.    

My husband has NEVER smoked, but never gave me any grief for it.  He always said he wanted me to quit, but he didn't hound me or complain.  Obviously he's thrilled I quit.  Now that I've quit I'd never date or marry a smoker - it would be way too easy to start again.


----------



## geoffthomas

Jen so glad that you are hanging in there.  Proud of you we are.

Lyndl, Gertie,
Before I smoked cigarettes, I smoked pipes.
Got into the entire pipe culture (yes there is one).
Have to purchase the right type of briar for it's properties, both smoking-enhancing and appearance.
Had to have the right shapes - everyone will admire a good "canadian".
And then there is the tobacco blend itself.  A good aromatic will smell good without the nasty chemical additives found in the "inexpensive" pouches.  But even the cheap stuff has it's own value and lore.  Cherry-blend is nice and mixture 79 is neat.  Few actually smoke Prince Albert.
And then you have to get a proper cake in your pipe and ream it to the correct thickness - now you will have a good smoke.

All of this consumes time and becomes a hobby.
Add to that the cultural use of smoking a pipe.  In the old days you were allowed to smoke in meetings.  And if asked a question you were unsure of, you could buy a couple of minutes to think about it by tamping your pipe and re-lighting it.  You know it must be done just-right and takes precedent to answering.  Plus doing so somehow makes you seem more thoughtful.

But I found that I had started to inhale on the bloody things.  Far more powerful than cigs.  So I switched.  And the rest is history.

My main point here is that after over 40 years of not smoking a pipe, I miss the whole process.  And miss it a lot.
I liked being a pipe smoker.  It somehow made me feel grown up.



Just sayin......


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I think I will be happy that I am addicted to tea and not smoking. I even have a series of decaf teas that I like for when I get pregnant. 

Keep strong. I know that it is hard, well I don't know, but I understand it is hard sounds weird...

OK, I understand it is hard and that there are temptations all around you. The choice you are making to not smoke is better for you, your family, your friends, and everyone around you. You are making a change for the better and you should be commended for making the choice you have. So stay strong and keep being healthy.


----------



## Annalog

Very proud of you Jen!



geoffthomas said:


> ... I liked being a pipe smoker. It somehow made me feel grown up. ...


This was the reason the DH gave why he bought the pipe with the free bag of cherry tobacco.  It was also after he had tried growing a beard. He ended up with just a mustache.


----------



## Nicolas

geoffthomas said:


> Jen so glad that you are hanging in there. Proud of you we are.
> 
> Lyndl, Gertie,
> Before I smoked cigarettes, I smoked pipes.
> Got into the entire pipe culture (yes there is one).
> Have to purchase the right type of briar for it's properties, both smoking-enhancing and appearance.
> Had to have the right shapes - everyone will admire a good "canadian".
> And then there is the tobacco blend itself. A good aromatic will smell good without the nasty chemical additives found in the "inexpensive" pouches. But even the cheap stuff has it's own value and lore. Cherry-blend is nice and mixture 79 is neat. Few actually smoke Prince Albert.
> And then you have to get a proper cake in your pipe and ream it to the correct thickness - now you will have a good smoke.
> 
> All of this consumes time and becomes a hobby.
> Add to that the cultural use of smoking a pipe. In the old days you were allowed to smoke in meetings. And if asked a question you were unsure of, you could buy a couple of minutes to think about it by tamping your pipe and re-lighting it. You know it must be done just-right and takes precedent to answering. Plus doing so somehow makes you seem more thoughtful.
> 
> But I found that I had started to inhale on the bloody things. Far more powerful than cigs. So I switched. And the rest is history.
> 
> My main point here is that after over 40 years of not smoking a pipe, I miss the whole process. And miss it a lot.
> I liked being a pipe smoker. It somehow made me feel grown up.
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin......


I also admired, admire the pipe culture. It has an aura of calmness, relaxation and actually smells much better then a cigarette. However, as you said, the pipe is very powerful (if you don't use some kind of filter, home made or bought). My decisive experience against the pipe was a meeting with a 19 years old piper, who had the voice of an orc and the skin of a toad - he admitted that he was it much better shape 3 years before, when he started smoking.


----------



## Jen

ProfCrash said:


> I think I will be happy that I am addicted to tea and not smoking. I even have a series of decaf teas that I like for when I get pregnant.


WHEN?! Are you trying? How exciting. I think you got married shortly after me, last year - right? I love getting the chance to ask other people, as everyone who has ever met me feels the need to ask when we're having kids. They still terrify me. I'm sure I'll change my mind eventually, but right now I feel the same way about kids as I do dogs - I really like other people's.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Remember in Jeff's original picture he was smoking a pipe? Wonder if he still does. Yes, I remember the smell of cherry tobacco but I can't for the life of me remember who smoked it. 

Jen, imho, kids are better than dogs, although it is a lifetime commitment. Once you have a child, it's like the little one has always been with you. 

Well, I need everyone's good thoughts and prayers. The doctor has been weaning me off anti-seizure medication for the past several months. I took the last 1/2 pill last night. Remember my exploding brain story? Even though I never had a seizure, they put me on the meds as preventive. Going off them could cause a seizure. I'm pretty confident I'll be okay, but prayers would be appreciated.

I go for an EEG the end of October to make sure my brain hasn't fried since the last one. Pretty confident about that, too.


----------



## Annalog

Sending you good thoughts for your brain; no brain explosions allowed!


----------



## Andra

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Well, I need everyone's good thoughts and prayers. The doctor has been weaning me off anti-seizure medication for the past several months. I took the last 1/2 pill last night. Remember my exploding brain story? Even though I never had a seizure, they put me on the meds as preventive. Going off them could cause a seizure. I'm pretty confident I'll be okay, but prayers would be appreciated.
> 
> I go for an EEG the end of October to make sure my brain hasn't fried since the last one. Pretty confident about that, too.


Prayers and positive thoughts to you. And if you post in the prayer requests thread, you'll get even more


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Anna and Andra. I'm going to try to rest a lot and stay away from stressful situations and thoughts.


----------



## 908tracy

(((Gertie))) Thoughts and prayers going out to you. NO brain explosions, ya hear?   Stay as far away from stress as you can get right now. 

Jen, Yay! for you for staying quit through all of that. Girl, I am telling ya you impress me! =)

Prof Crash, you so have to let us in on it when you decide to start trying (or more specifically, when it happens) lol I too get so excited for babies!!!! Heck, puppies too!!! Not sure if I told you all or not, but we got a baby boxer for Madison's 2nd birthday. He is cute as the dickens but the little bugger eats everything!! I had him to the vet just the other week because he was showing signs of discomfort. They did a rectal (to my horror) and removed pieces of mulch. Thankfully they were small enough that he could pass them without surgery, but sheesh! (like I need that) Puppy is now on a tie out chain unless I can be outside to supervise. 

Geoff, your description of pipe smoking was spot on! I have an Uncle who smoked them for years, and reading your post took me right back there. So much so that I could even smell it!!! (he quit years ago after dodging oral cancer)...had to add that, wanted to snap you out of missing the dreadful stuff!!! (((hugs)))

edited to add....waving hello to Nicolas, Anna, and Andra as well!!! =)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Caya loves mulch. She knaws on it on a daily basis. She also goes to the wood pile and pulls off a piece that she likes and brings it to the porch to munch on. She is a 9 month old 40 pound mutt, the DNA test claims that she is American Eskimo Dog, Mastiff, Chihuaha. I think we are going with German Shepard/Beagal mix which is what she looks like.

As for babies, they will happen when they happen. Here is hoping it happens soon. 

Gertie: You are in my thoughts. I am sure that it is going to be great.

And for the record, melted ear wax, mixed with pool water, looks very much like blood on your pillow. How is it I end up with all the bizarre effects from any sport I try?


----------



## Annalog

ProfCrash, glad it was just earwax and pool water!

My latest blood test came back and my iron levels have dropped to 17 even though I have been taking iron every day. Other related numbers were also not as good as before.  The doctor's office is making an appointment for me with a hematologist.

My mom goes in for outpatient surgery to have a stent put in the ureter from her left kidney. We are hoping that it goes well and she has no bad effects from the anesthesia or the procedure. She could not find out what specific anesthetic was used for her cancer surgery a few years ago so we are hoping that this anesthesiologist is as good as the previous one. Certainly the doctors and hospital seem to be paying attention to her 1-page list of allergies and reactions. I will be waiting anxiously until my sister phones me after the surgery.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My iron levels used to drop way below that, Anna. Maybe they count things differently now. I know once I had the no longer useful but still functioning uterus torn out, I had no more problems with anemia. 

Good luck and prayers to your Mom.


----------



## Jen

Good thoughts to Gertie, Anna & Anna's mom!!  And to everyone else who is making positive changes, too!!  

Well, after my week from hell I'm getting sick.  For the first time in over a year!  I was just thinking a few weeks ago about how long it's been - I haven't been sick since I quit smoking, I know that much.  It's much better being sick with a sore throat NOT smoking  !!  I always laughed at myself, no matter how much it hurt I'd still smoke.  I even smoked when I had my wisdom teeth out despite the warnings.  

Here's to hoping it happens soon for you too, Prof.  Like I said, I LOVE other people's babies!!  And I'm almost positive my thoughts on the subject will change in a few years.  Not sure about the dog thing though, I don't think I'll ever want one of those.  I love them, all animals actually - but just can't imagine one in my house.  I never had one growing up, so maybe that's why.  

I shouldn't impress you Tracy - it would be impressive if I didn't want it in the first place  !!  I just had to decide I'm not allowed, that's all.  I had to think of the last 9 months of hard work every 5 minutes!!


----------



## geoffthomas

That's the spirit, Jen.
Keep trying hard, 5 minutes at a time.
Proud of you.
Hope you get well soon.


----------



## Annalog

Proud of you Jen and get well soon.

Gertie, I am not worried about me. My doctor is proactive and wants to catch changes from my normal levels as soon as possible, especially with the recent cancer history in my family (mom and brother).

Thanks everyone. I should get a phone call from my sister about how my mom is doing after getting the stent in two and a half hours. 

Edit to correct K2 typing.

Edit 2: My sister has phoned me a couple times. First to say they were running far ahead of schedule and that mom was going in early. Second to say that the surgery went well, the doctory says she should have no problems, and now we just need to wait for the end of the recovery and monitoring hour.


----------



## 908tracy

_I shouldn't impress you Tracy - it would be impressive if I didn't want it in the first place !! I just had to decide I'm not allowed, that's all. I had to think of the last 9 months of hard work every 5 minutes!! _

No Jen, THATS exactly WHATS impressive! The fact that it truly IS so hard, the wanting one and yet you are so strong (along with others here...YAY to you all!!!) and are doing it, and doing it so well. I will get there again too! 

Anna, Thinking of you and you Mom. Hope all is well and Mom is recovering nicely!!


----------



## Annalog

908tracy said:


> ... Anna, Thinking of you and you Mom. Hope all is well and Mom is recovering nicely!!


Thanks Tracy! I got off the phone with my sister a short while ago and Mom is doing fine. She woke up from the anesthetic an hour after the surgery was complete. Not long after she was asking questions about when she could go walking, etc.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Annalog

Chris, you are correct that I will rest easier, especially knowing that my sister is spending the night at Mom's house. (I will stay there tomorrow night.) Sometimes we think someone needs to "sit on" her to keep her from overdoing it.  On the other hand, she certainly has the right attitude to deal with this.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Glad to hear everything went well, Anna. 

Yes, sit on your mother. Mine doesn't listen to anyone and never let herself heal after her hip replacement. Now she's paying for it. I'm taking her to a new ortho tomorrow.


----------



## 908tracy

hahaha @ sit on your Mom. I get it though...My Aunt (with pancreatic cancer) is the very same way! Her 5 kids take turns sleeping over her house to watch her. She just doesn't listen when left alone. We found her scrubbing floors last week!!! She is paying for it now with back pain. It's like, "why don't you just listen and let someone else do the floors!" I do suppose she is tired of doctors orders after 2 years though, being so self sufficient all of her life.


----------



## Maker

I don't know if this has been mentioned but try this:
http://www.stickk.com/

If you put serious money on it then that might help you.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks Tracy. My Mom does listen and tries to take it easy. However she sometimes misjudges her current abilities. She is also used to being self-sufficient. The real reason we are taking turns spending the night these first two nights is that she is on a blood thinner, coumadin, and the stent will cause bleeding for as long as it is in place. She will need to have someone there in case the bleeding get out of control. Of course she stopped taking the coumadin three days before the surgery but we don't know how everything will react when she has to start taking it again. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I was on coumadin several years ago. Couldn't even get my teeth cleaned. You can't be too careful so it's good you guys are staying with your Mom.

Took my Mom to the ortho this morning. My SiL is a therapist, so he went in with her to see the doc. Age is def taking it's toll and with a vengeance. Her spine is collapsing, she has arthritis and scoliosis. No wonder she's been in so much pain. 

This has been going on for months. One doctor after another and we couldn't get in to see an orthopaedist. The one and only ortho on her plan doesn't take new patients. If my SiL didn't know him because he brings patients to him all the time, she wouldn't have gotten in at all.  

Medrol pack probably followed by pain management. She'll most likely have to have the shots forever.

At least we've seen somebody and we know there is some relief in sight.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie, sorry your Mom had to go through so much pain before getting to see an orthopedist. It is crazy that the only specialist of a specific type on a plan would be one that does not take new patients! Hoping for the best and pain relief for your Mom.

EDIT: Agree with Tracy below. Maddening!


----------



## 908tracy

_This has been going on for months. One doctor after another and we couldn't get in to see an orthopaedist. The one and only ortho on her plan doesn't take new patients. If my SiL didn't know him because he brings patients to him all the time, she wouldn't have gotten in at all. _

Oooooo that makes me so mad!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

A few years ago she needed a neurologist and the only one on her plan at the time was 50 miles away. 

Medicare Advantage plans are cheap, but they don't have a whole lot of doctors. Hers keeps dropping all the good ones.


----------



## sandypeach

Okay, I've been reading this thread since its inception and I'm on the verge of taking the "being a smoker that doesn't smoke" plunge.  I have quit many times, mostly for a day or a week, but once for 8 years (nod to Gertie).  Like others, I've tried several methods, cold turkey, hypnosis (what a joke!), etc.  This time I'm going to try the electronic cigarette route, as it will allow me to gradually reduce my nicotine intake and I hope it will sidestep the "gain twenty or thirty pounds" syndrome I usually get into when I quit.  I had double knee replacement surgery back in February and used a cheap version of the e-cig to get through the two weeks I was in the hospital and in-patient rehab and it worked fairly well (plus I lost 20 lbs. during those weeks!).

I love the camraderie and support that flows through this thread and covet your support and prayers as I begin.  I will return and post at the beginning of my carcinogen-free journey.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

We're with you, Sandy!!! Always good to welcome a new member. It's especially good to have another one here who understands the long term commitment it takes to being a smoker who doesn't smoke. 

I was watching Golden Girls the other night and Dorothy went back to smoking after 15 years because her 82 year old mother was getting married. I could relate. 

This is better than Kindle Watch.


----------



## Jen

WELCOME Sandy!!!  And congratulations on the beginning of your attempted quit - let's hope this time is the time!!  I don't know if I would have made it this far without this thread, so feel free to lean on us (or come to vent when you want to rip someone's head off  !)
I also went the electronic cigarette route, I think it really helped me.  It's not the same, but at least you get to breathe in something!!  
BEST of luck, check in with us soon and let us know how you're doing!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sandy, we are here for you.
Don't worry if you slip-up - we are not judgemental and will stay with you no matter what.
Each cig you don't smoke is a success.
So just measure your progress by 5 minute increments.

Just don't smoke the next one.

We are with you pal.

Just sayin......


----------



## Annalog

Welcome Sandy!


----------



## Leslie

Hello everyone,

I realized I haven't treated you to my special Leslie-spiration in a while but here's a treat for all of you. Even though summer ended a few weeks ago, obviously this guy didn't get the memo...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Welcome Sandy! Think of all the ways you can spend the money that you are saving by not smoking. Dinners out, movies, books, covers, tea....

Wait, I am thinking of all the ways I could spend the money you are saving by not smoking.

Back on track. Good luck. Geoff's advice seems to be the best I have seen, just think about not smoking for the next five minutes and remember you will always be a smoker, you just want to be a smoker who doesn't smoke.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Oh, my, Leslie. That poor boy can't afford a swimsuit that fits. Might as well not be wearing anything. <snicker>


----------



## Jen

THANKS Leslie!  We've missed you.  

Sandy, sometimes Geoff adds to the picture celebration, maybe he'll find another Megan Fox for you guys  !


----------



## 908tracy

Welcome Sandy!!!!!

Which e-cig are you trying? (If you don't mind my asking of course) I wish you success on your journey. Stick around, everyone here is wonderful!


----------



## Lyndl

Hi Sandy, welcome to the thread.  Good Luck with your journey, and don;t forget to join us here so we can share it with you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ask me if my mother started taking the prednisone.

No.

Ask me why.

She had to scrub the kitchen floor.










Strangely, I don't want to have a cigarette. I want to live long enough to be a trial to my children.


----------



## sandypeach

908tracy said:


> Welcome Sandy!!!!!
> 
> Which e-cig are you trying? (If you don't mind my asking of course) I wish you success on your journey. Stick around, everyone here is wonderful!


I have been using the blucig, but it has spotty response and the batteries don't last very long. I have ordered the v2cig ultimate starter kit. The research I have done on it says it is one of the best and most reliable. I'll let you know how I like it after I've received it and used it for a few days.


----------



## Andra

Welcome Sandy!
Congratulations on your decision to become a smoker who doesn't smoke.
I'm here for the support in my getting healthy/weight loss journey, but Geoff's advice seems to be the simplest to follow for lots of things - just don't have the next one!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I need to learn to apply Geoff's advice to potato chips and french fries.


----------



## geoffthomas

By the way - it ain't easy.
There is a reason why they made a commercial that said "I bet you can eat just one".

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> I need to learn to apply Geoff's advice to potato chips and french fries.


Start baking your french fries and get the baked potato chips. That'll turn off your taste buds.

Here's a good recipe for un-fried french fries. They really taste fried.

Yield: 4 Servings

Ingredients:

* 5 lg Baking potatoes : (about 2 3/4 pounds total) : Light vegetable oil : Cooking spray
* 2 lg Egg whites
* 1 tb Cajun spice (I coated a glass bowl with Pam, put the potatoes in and sprinkle with garlic and parmesan. Toss to coat)

Instructions:

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees. Slice each potato into 1/4 inch ovals then slice each oval lengthwise into matchsticks. Coat a baking sheet with 3 sprays of the vegetable oil. Combine the egg whites and Cajun spice in a bowl. Add the matchstick potatoes and mix to coat. Pour the coated potatoes onto the prepared baking sheet and spread them out into a single layer leaving a little space in between. Place the baking sheet on the bottom shelf of the oven. Bake for 40-45 minutes until the fries are crispy turning them every 6 to 8 minutes with a spatula so that they brown evenly. Source: "In the Kitchen with Rosie". Recipe By : From: Bill Camarota


----------



## MamaProfCrash

You guys rock.

I am not looking at a scale this week. Five Guys twice (it was my birthday and then with my niece) then an awesome steak dinner that left me looking three months pregnant. Ohhhhh so good but I think I have to eat only salad for the next month.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Prof, I'm drooling. I had a Boca Burger for dinner on Friday and this morning, I had yogurt and Kashi for breakfast.

Here's a little inspiration. Some day you can look like me.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Five Guys Burgers, yup, it is a chain that is expanding throughout the country now. They started in the Metro DC area


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> Five Guys Burgers, yup, it is a chain that is expanding throughout the country now. They started in the Metro DC area


I'm lucky that Red Robin is 50 miles away with their gourmet burgers. I could live on burgers.

I'm just going to have to come up with creative toppings that don't include bacon and cheese for my Boca Burgers. Actually, I sauteed some peppers and onions and it was okay. I was very good about the bun, too. Arnold makes these thin sandwich rounds that are delish. It's the only bread I eat anymore.



crebel said:


> Gertie, you look beauteous, as usual!


Thank you. I just bought new orthopedic shoes and I think they do wonders for my legs.


----------



## 908tracy

LOL!!! Those Five Guys mentions throw me EVERYTIME!!!!   I read, then re-read and repeat until I remember that it's a restaurant chain of some sorts! hahaha  Thanks for keeping me on my toes here as we don't have any of those in Jersey. 

Sandy,
I tried the blucigs and was not impressed either. A lot of work for very little satisfaction. (actually not satisfied at all....they made me cough like crazy!) I do hope the other brand you are trying works for you. Yes, please do keep us posted. Either way, we are here for you. (Heck, they haven't kicked me out of the club yet!)


----------



## geoffthomas

I kept my portions under control.
And had what I wanted to eat last night.

I broiled a couple of NY strips which we split three ways - my daughter, now out of college, still lives with us.
We had some shrimp cocktail that I boiled earlier and chilled.
Some crusty bread and corn on the cob.
But we are watching how MUCH of these things we eat.

And by cooking, I get as good a meal as eating out and can have smaller portions.

At least that is my rationlization.

It is soooooo hard to "not eat the next bite".

It was easier (almost) to quit smoking.
I think it is because it would be easier to quit eating altogether than to watch what and how much I eat.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> (Heck, they haven't kicked me out of the club yet!)


Nah, we wouldn't do that. We're just going to give you so many group hugs that you won't be able to inhale. 

Devious little devils, aren't we.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I kept my portions under control.
> And had what I wanted to eat last night.
> 
> I broiled a couple of NY strips which we split three ways - my daughter, now out of college, still lives with us.
> We had some shrimp cocktail that I boiled earlier and chilled.
> Some crusty bread and corn on the cob.
> But we are watching how MUCH of these things we eat.
> 
> And by cooking, I get as good a meal as eating out and can have smaller portions.
> 
> At least that is my rationlization.
> 
> It is soooooo hard to "not eat the next bite".
> 
> It was easier (almost) to quit smoking.
> I think it is because it would be easier to quit eating altogether than to watch what and how much I eat.
> 
> Just sayin.......


I feel your pain. And I have been jonesing for some shrimp cocktail. Not that I can't have it. I just haven't been anyplace to get it. My cousin grilled some shrimp for us a couple of weeks ago. Yum.

I don't have to worry about the poundage. I weigh 102-103. It's the cholesterol count. Must call my doctor tomorrow as he hasn't given me the results yet.

Oh, yes, I've threatened to quit eating several times, but then I wouldn't be able to read as my vision blurred and my weak little hands could no longer hold my Kindle.


----------



## Jen

Thanks guys, now I'm hungry!

Five Guys just opened here, I've managed to avoid it somehow.  I also could live on burgers and fries - which is why I haven't gone out of my way to try it yet.  It's just far away enough to be a mission.  But every time I see it, I want it.  Like right now......

Maybe after this afternoon's Turbo Jam session I can justify a Five Guys trip.....


Sandy, I used the blu cig also.  I didn't love it, but I figured any electronic cigarette wouldn't be what I wanted it to be.  Because, well, it wasn't a cigarette!!  It helped with the oral fixation at least.  I hope the next one works better!!

Oh, and Tracy - you couldn't get kicked out of the club if you tried.  Sorry, you're stuck with us!!


----------



## Andra

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm just going to have to come up with creative toppings that don't include bacon and cheese for my Boca Burgers. Actually, I sauteed some peppers and onions and it was okay. I was very good about the bun, too. Arnold makes these thin sandwich rounds that are delish. It's the only bread I eat anymore.


DH uses veggie cheese and he says that it melts like the real stuff.
Not sure if you like avocado, but we add that to sandwiches and burgers pretty often. To keep it from getting nasty, I make easy Guacmole by adding lime juice, garlic salt and Southwest Seasoning from the Pampered Chef (and Fruit Fresh if it's going to stay in the fridge more than an hour or so). Mix it all up and adjust seasonings to taste. When you put up the leftovers, use a container that is just big enough for it and press plastic wrap down to the surface to get all the air out. Then put on the lid. It will keep a few days like this.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> DH uses veggie cheese and he says that it melts like the real stuff.
> Not sure if you like avocado, but we add that to sandwiches and burgers pretty often. To keep it from getting nasty, I make easy Guacmole by adding lime juice, garlic salt and Southwest Seasoning from the Pampered Chef (and Fruit Fresh if it's going to stay in the fridge more than an hour or so). Mix it all up and adjust seasonings to taste. When you put up the leftovers, use a container that is just big enough for it and press plastic wrap down to the surface to get all the air out. Then put on the lid. It will keep a few days like this.


I really like avocados but they are very high in fat and calories. I'll have to look into veggie cheese. I've never heard of that.

Just looked it up. It's lactose free, so I'll have to tell my daughter about it.

Soy burgers with soy cheese, I can just feel the cholesterol melting away.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

There is no justifying a Five Guys trip. My favorite meal, Bacon Cheeseburger and regular fries, comes to 1600 calories. Which is why I normally go there once every other month.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> There is no justifying a Five Guys trip. My favorite meal, Bacon Cheeseburger and regular fries, comes to 1600 calories. Which is why I normally go there once every other month.


1600 calories? Shoot, I could go there once a week for that ... as long as I didn't eat anything else in between. Think of it this way. That's better than a Monte Cristo.

When I go to McD's on Thursday nights, if they don't have a fruit and walnut salad, I have a Mac Snack Wrap. I feel so righteous ... until I start on the fries.


----------



## 908tracy

_Oh, and Tracy - you couldn't get kicked out of the club if you tried. Sorry, you're stuck with us!! _

^^^Is counting on it, and I love ya's for it too!!!^^^


----------



## sandypeach

Hey guys and gals!

Thanks for all the support and encouragement.  

We have a Five Guys here in Chattanooga, too.  I haven't been there, yet, but am often tempted.  Luckily it's not in a shopping center that I frequent.  Gertie, Red Robin is one of my favorites, especially the Royal Red Robin burger, yummm.

(Wouldn't you know, there is a Google ad for Five Guys at the bottom of this page).

Had a note from the e-cig company that they are out of stock on the flavor of nicotine packs that I ordered, so my shipment will be delayed a day or two.  My stock of "real" smokes is down to about 5 packs, so I hope the new stuff gets sent soon so I don't have to go out and buy another carton.  Maybe I can get by on the blucigs (decisions, decisions).

Our older DD was in town for a visit over the weekend and is trying to get a family version of Biggest Loser started among the four of us (DW, me and two DDs).  She want us to all be "bathing suit ready" by the time we go to Florida next summer.

Paul


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sandypeach said:


> Hey guys and gals!
> 
> Thanks for all the support and encouragement.


It's a wonderful thing that you've been reading along all this time. Now you're ready, and that's even more wonderful.



> We have a Five Guys here in Chattanooga, too. I haven't been there, yet, but am often tempted. Luckily it's not in a shopping center that I frequent. Gertie, Red Robin is one of my favorites, especially the Royal Red Robin burger, yummm.
> 
> (Wouldn't you know, there is a Google ad for Five Guys at the bottom of this page).


Sure because Google is reading our posts and puts up the ads accordingly. I've been noticing that. Big Brother really is watching, but I never thought he'd be named Google. 

If Red Robin ever comes to my town, I'll have to start another thread to keep me from going there every day. It's a good thing that our local IHOP has gone downhill or else I'd be there for bacon and eggs Monday-Friday.



> Had a note from the e-cig company that they are out of stock on the flavor of nicotine packs that I ordered, so my shipment will be delayed a day or two. My stock of "real" smokes is down to about 5 packs, so I hope the new stuff gets sent soon so I don't have to go out and buy another carton. Maybe I can get by on the blucigs (decisions, decisions).


If you run out of cigs before the ecig arrives, you might want to just buy a pack at a time. The price of a single pack alone will send you screaming out of the store.

Chris, the lovely lady who started this thread, caved one day and went to the store to buy a pack. She saw how much they cost and lost the craving.

When I quit, I was spending $100 a month. Cartons were $25 and I smoked four cartons a month. I shudder at the thought of buying a pack at the gas station for $6.



> Our older DD was in town for a visit over the weekend and is trying to get a family version of Biggest Loser started among the four of us (DW, me and two DDs). She want us to all be "bathing suit ready" by the time we go to Florida next summer.
> 
> Paul


Break out those Boca Burgers and Veggie Cheese!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey Gertie - meds working ok still?

Yeah when I quit, cigs cost less than $1 per pack.

I would NEVER spend the money for them at today's cost.
Same for hard liquor.  I am not a non-drinker.  Just don't do it often.  Really enjoy a nice wine or a good beer.  But not often at today's cost.  And to buy a drink of bourbon?  Not at today's cost.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Hey Gertie - meds working ok still?


I'm being so good, Geoff, I can hardly stand myself.  Putting the meds next to the iced tea did the trick.

As for the meds I just went off, so far so good. It's been a week and I'm okay. Now I just have to get through the next 11 weeks and I'm (hopefully) home free.


----------



## Jen

Prof, it's against all rules to count burger & fries calories!!  When I eat it, I'm pretty sure I'm not being healthy, but those are things I just don't want to know!  I don't like bacon much on my burgers....so at least I don't have that  .....

When I was in NY a few weeks ago a pack cost $10.  I mentioned it to the cashier, and he goes "that's for the cheap ones".  WOAH!  I've never been so glad I don't smoke anymore.  

I am an occassional drinker, a two drink a night on the weekends kind of drinker.  My husband and I are vodka snobs and would only drink Grey Goose.  Then we discovered a brand called Platinum that comes in plastic bottle, costs $18 for 1.75 liters and tastes exactly the same.  A 1 liter bottle of Goose was $40.  Too bad I can't find more things like that!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good for you Gertie.

I am on some very minor meds for "pre-hypertension".
My doc is very concerned about the silent-killer that she did not want to wait for me to develop High Blood Pressure.
She just wanted to try to keep it from happening.
But with weight-loss and more exercise, she may take me off this stuff too.
It doesn't cost much and I obey orders but am medicine adverse.
I just don't want to take even cold medicine if I don't need to.
But I do believe in preventive medicine, so I get flu shots.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anytime I get the flu shot, I get the flu. Whatever strain they're vaccinating for, I get the other strain. I did get the pneumonia shot since I'm in one of those high risk groups. My mother has had pneumonia several times.


----------



## geoffthomas

My doc made me take the pneumonia shot.
Now she wants me to get a Shingles shot.

She swears it is for my own good.

Sometimes I wonder if she enjoys seeing me get stuck with a needle.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Annalog

geoffthomas said:


> My doc made me take the pneumonia shot.
> Now she wants me to get a Shingles shot.
> 
> She swears it is for my own good.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if she enjoys seeing me get stuck with a needle.
> 
> Just sayin.....


The Shingles shot is one I plan on getting as soon as I am old enough to qualify.

DH got shingles more than 7 years before he would have been old enough for the Shingles shot. He was lucky and went to the doctor soon enough to get a different shot to reduce the severity. (It was less than a week before a planned vacation.) He does not remember much of that vacation as he spent it taking Vicodin (and still in pain). It still bothers him off and on.

My sister, a year younger than me, got shingles the year before DH. She was lucky that she made it to the doctor even faster than DH did. I don't think she is having recurring problems. (Chicken pox hits our family hard. Both my sister's son and my daughter got it twice.)


----------



## 908tracy

_Nah, we wouldn't do that. We're just going to give you so many group hugs that you won't be able to inhale. _

Aw Gertie,
I dont' know how I missed your post, but I did!!! I love that, you are so sweet!!!! ((((hugs)))) right back at ya!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> My doc made me take the pneumonia shot.
> Now she wants me to get a Shingles shot.
> 
> She swears it is for my own good.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if she enjoys seeing me get stuck with a needle.
> 
> Just sayin.....


If you've had the chicken pox, you'd better. Shingles are def not fun. My doctor tells me that I could get shingles even though I've never had chicken pox. Sure, anything is possible, but I'm not going to take anything I don't have to.

Anybody have kids that weren't vaccinated for smallpox? My youngest wasn't. They discontinued it not long before she was born.


----------



## sandypeach

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> If you run out of cigs before the ecig arrives, you might want to just buy a pack at a time. The price of a single pack alone will send you screaming out of the store.
> 
> Chris, the lovely lady who started this thread, caved one day and went to the store to buy a pack. She saw how much they cost and lost the craving.
> 
> When I quit, I was spending $100 a month. Cartons were $25 and I smoked four cartons a month. I shudder at the thought of buying a pack at the gas station for $6.


I don't smoke traditional cigarettes, I smoke cigarette-sized cigars which are much cheaper than cigarettes, due there not being the heavy cigarette tax on them. I currently pay around $17 for a carton and even found one carton last month for $8.50(!). But, yeah, it's probably a better idea to go a pack or two at a time instead of getting another carton.

Paul


----------



## Jen

If you're really trying to quit, it's really hard having a ton of extra ones around.  I had 2 cartons I got in Kentucky for cheap when I quit, and had to quickly get rid of them.  If you go to a pack at a time, you'll have to think about it each time you buy one!


----------



## Jen

Oh I forgot to say - my best friend got shingles while we were in college - she was 20.  It was the worst thing I've ever seen!  Her doctor also told her she'd never seen another 20 year old with shingles.  She had to walk around in a giant dress for 2 weeks, I felt so bad for her!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sandypeach said:


> I don't smoke traditional cigarettes, I smoke cigarette-sized cigars which are much cheaper than cigarettes, due there not being the heavy cigarette tax on them. I currently pay around $17 for a carton and even found one carton last month for $8.50(!). But, yeah, it's probably a better idea to go a pack or two at a time instead of getting another carton.
> 
> Paul


Jealous! I used to buy my cigs from the Seminoles. They don't have to pay tax either, so it was pretty cheap compared to the others. Then I found a Hess station on the way home from work that sold them for about the same price. The slight difference was worth not having to trek out to the reservation and wait in a long line.

Jen, my stepfather got shingles in his eye and went blind on that side. Bad stuff and very painful.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> ... Jen, my stepfather got shingles in his eye and went blind on that side. Bad stuff and very painful.


Shingles is bad stuff! DH was glad his shingles were on his thigh and far from his eye as he already has vision in only one eye. Sorry your stepfather lost the vision from one eye.


----------



## Jen

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Jen, my stepfather got shingles in his eye and went blind on that side. Bad stuff and very painful.


That is the worst thing I've ever heard! She was in so much pain, but I never thought it could do that. Bad stuff indeed, I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My brother had shingles on his chest. It really, really sucked and took about a month to recover from.


----------



## geoffthomas

Eeeuuuwwww.
You guys have convinced me.
I will go get the shingles vaccine.

Hope you are all still succeeding with your "issues".
Earlier this year I lost 20 pounds in the first 3 months after the Christmas/New Years holidays.
Then I spent 9 months staying level but not losing another pound - including periods of excessive exercise.
Now I am finally losing a few pounds again.
(Have been VERY careful how much I eat).


(((((hugs))))) to all.

Just  sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Eeeuuuwwww.
> You guys have convinced me.
> I will go get the shingles vaccine.


Good. If you had chicken pox, you should definitely get the shot.



> Hope you are all still succeeding with your "issues".
> Earlier this year I lost 20 pounds in the first 3 months after the Christmas/New Years holidays.
> Then I spent 9 months staying level but not losing another pound - including periods of excessive exercise.
> Now I am finally losing a few pounds again.
> (Have been VERY careful how much I eat).


I used to go out for lunch every day and have a Bennigan's hamburger and fries. When I got to the point I weighed as much as I did 5 minutes before I gave birth, I figured I needed to lose weight. I still had the hamburger and fries, but I only ate half and brought the other half home for dinner.

Portion control is def important.


----------



## 908tracy

_Eeeuuuwwww.
You guys have convinced me.
I will go get the shingles vaccine._

YAY!!!! I didn't even have to write my horror story (2 relatives who had it) to convince you. It's bad stuff though geoffthomas, and where would we be if our head cheerleader was down with shingles I shudder to think.

Just sayin'!!!


----------



## Jen

908tracy said:


> _Eeeuuuwwww.
> You guys have convinced me.
> I will go get the shingles vaccine._
> 
> YAY!!!! I didn't even have to write my horror story (2 relatives who had it) to convince you. It's bad stuff though geoffthomas, and where would we be if our head cheerleader was down with shingles I shudder to think.
> 
> Just sayin'!!!


You crack me up Tracy!
I agree geoffthomas - go get the shot! Much better than the alternative. I'm strange about medicine too - I'll take advil at the first sight of a headache, but I avoid antibiotics like the plague. I'll only take cold medicine if it's absolutely necessary to get through the day. I've never had a flu shot, and probably never will!


----------



## 908tracy

_You crack me up Tracy!_


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Happy news. My cholesterol is down from 243 to 215. I still have a little ways to go, but at least I'm on the right track. 

Taking O3's every day. Trying to stay away from McD's. I have to go there on Thursdays for GS's league, but I ask for the fruit and walnut salad. They don't always have it. Now I get the chicken wrap. Monday is pizza night with the GK's but I only have two slices and I forego the pepperoni. 

Did I tell you I tried the Boca Burgers? Not bad at all, especially with sauteed peppers and onions. Someone told me about Veggie Cheese. 2gms of fat and none of it saturated or transfat. Regular american singles are 4gms of fat and more than half of that is saturated fat. Also comes in different flavors; grated parmesan, swiss, mozzarella, provolone, and shredded american. Every little bit helps. So I'll try that on my next Boca Burger. Fingers crossed. I'll let you know.

If you're lactose intolerant ... no lactose.


----------



## Andra

YAY Gertie!  Keep it up!!!!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Way to go Gertie


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie, good for you.
Keep up the good work and stay healthy.

Tracy, stay with us and we will get you over the bad spots eventually.

Paul, did you get your electric(?) cigs yet?  Hope you can start not-smoking soon.

All - you know I care.

Just sayin......


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie!!!

I am doing the happy dance for you right now. Woooo Hoooo!  

Geoffthomas,

Have you gotten your shingles shot yet??    We ask because we care! My rough spots are coming SOON. I've had a bad cold and my cough is just terrible. Wakes me up out of a sound sleep and annoys me to no end. My other half is on board with everything as well, so we will be quitting together once again. 

Anna, Andra, ProfCrash, Jen....hugs to you all!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I had that cold. It took me 9 days to get over the silly thing and all I wanted to do was sleep.Normally I can keep up with what ever exercise I do when I have a cold, I did nothing for a week. Poor Caya wanted me to take her for walks, I slept. 

Bleeech


----------



## Annalog

Yay for you Getie!! 

My doctor referred me to a hemotologist. Yesterday I had blood drawn for tests for my appointment next week. Today my daughter, granddaughters, and I are going to Anaheim to spend two days at Disneyland/California Adventure. Sunday we hope to visit with my youngest sister and family before driving back. (Posting from K2 while in the passenger seat. )

Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Enjoy yourself.


----------



## sandypeach

geoffthomas said:


> Gertie, good for you.
> 
> Paul, did you get your electric(?) cigs yet? Hope you can start not-smoking soon.
> 
> All - you know I care.
> 
> Just sayin......


Ditto on the good for Gertie.

Had a delay in the e-cig delivery due to an out of stock situation. I had them change the order to a different flavor (coffee with cream and sugar, just the way I like it) and they are winging their way to me as I type.

Thanks for checking.

Paul


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just curious, Paul, what flavor did you order originally? How about you, Jen, what flavor did you get?

I think I'd want mine to taste like Marlboro Lights.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Have a great time, Anna.

I don't think we've heard from Dimples in a while. If you're lurking here, pop up and say Hi!


----------



## sandypeach

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just curious, Paul, what flavor did you order originally? How about you, Jen, what flavor did you get?
> 
> I think I'd want mine to taste like Marlboro Lights.


I originally ordered the flavor they call "Cowboy" which is purported to taste similar to Marlboro. They also have a flavor called "Congress" which they compare to Parliaments. Clever, huh?

Paul


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hmmmm going with something that does not taste like a cigarette sounds like a good idea. At least, if it is something that you can consume later without putting on 20 pounds.


----------



## Jen

YAY Gertie!!  Good job!!  It's always nice when all the hard work pays off.  

I almost had that cold - I sat on the edge of it for days and felt sort of bad, then it just went away.  

I ordered a 'carton' with the blu cig, I think there was vanilla, cherry, and a tobacco flavor - which was my least favorite ironically! I liked vanilla best.  

Have FUN Anna, that sounds like a blast!


----------



## Annalog

Thanks! Fun is high on the agenda!


----------



## 908tracy

Paul,
That's the one thing that worried me about ecigs....mine were backordered for weeks initially and I had to change colors. Me being the sad little addict that I am was worried, what if I like this and I run out? *shrieks* It did sound like a good way to cut out the evil though. (the thousands of other additives in cigs) I had the kit that Jen spoke of with the flavors. I did find that they were much lighter than cigs too. For example, I smoke "menthol lights" but full flavor in ecigs worked better for me. I am anxious to see what you think of yours. The names are pretty funny too!

Anna,
Have a great time on your trip!!!

Jen,
Be glad you dodged that cold...it's been lurking in my house for weeks! All but DBF has had it. UGH!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sandypeach said:


> I originally ordered the flavor they call "Cowboy" which is purported to taste similar to Marlboro. They also have a flavor called "Congress" which they compare to Parliaments. Clever, huh?
> 
> Paul


Oh, I was afraid to read the rest of the sentence when you said "Congress." Phew, that was close.

I'd be afraid that the taste of coffee would make me want to have a cig with it. I don't think I've had a single cup of coffee in the last 6.5 years.

I had it so much easier than you guys. The first time I quit, I just put them down because I really, really, really didn't want to smoke anymore. See, there was this elephant sitting on my chest ... That was also before all the additives. The last time I quit, I was in the hospital and all I had to do was yell for a nurse that I had a headache and a nice lady would come in and ask me how many shots of morphine I wanted.

So I really have to give all of you a lot of credit. Make it as easy on yourself as you have to. Use whatever you have to. Vent whenever you need to. Cry, scream and shout if you have to. Whatever stage you're at, we're here for you.


----------



## Lyndl

It never occurred to me that e-cigs would come in flavours! Like Ice cream...      If I'd thought about it, I would have imagined they tasted like a cigarette.  Can't wait to hear what you think of them Paul


----------



## 908tracy

Lyndl,

I just had to take a moment to let you know that I think you are doing fabulous in your quit!!!! Wow, I just noticed it's been over three months....Super!!!


----------



## sandypeach

I just checked the status of my ecig order.  It arrived at our local post office about five minutes ago.  Hopefully, I'll have it by tomorrow or Monday at the latest, if it doesn't get delivered to the wrong address.  Our carrier has an occasional bad habit of delivering our packages and mail to a house with the same address number on a different street (i.e. 123 Elm, instead of 123 Oak) and vice versa.  This happened with some shirts I ordered a few weeks ago.  Luckily, we know the folks at the other address, both were teachers at the school our DDs attended, and we arrange to meet and exchange misdelivered mail when this happens.

As far as the taste of the ecigs goes, I've tried the cherry and classic tobacco in the blu cigs and can't really tell a difference.  Of course, I have almost no sense of smell anymore so that may contribute to the lack of taste.  I'm just in it for the nicotine  

Last night at Annie rehearsal, several of the cast noticed my blucig and asked if I was trying to quit smoking.  They are almost as encouraging as you KBers are.  It's really nice to be surrounded by such support and understanding.

I'm happy to hear about the positive reports of milestones and continued successes by the other folks here on the board.  Keep it up!

Paul


----------



## geoffthomas

Tracy - keep cheerleading - it will help you when you are ready to try again.
Plus we love to see you posting here.

Lyndl - sorry I missed that too.
Congratulations - keep it up.

Paul - Yeah lots of people will be supportive.
But ignore the boo-birds.

Just sayin......


----------



## Nicolas

I just got myself a really cool Zippo lighter. Don't worry though, I didn't start smoking, nor do I plan to, but I got fed up with the cute girls asking me for a light at parties and me having to say no. Well, this doesn't change the fact that if a I discovery that a young woman smokes, she magically loses some of her attractiveness. Not all, but some. Anyways, thanks for your answers to the question about dating a smoker a few pages ago, it was really insightful.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lyndl, I always say 3 days, 3 weeks and 3 months are the danger points. If you can get past those, you're doing great. And here you are at 3 months, 3 weeks and 3 days.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Can't wait to hear how the ecig works for you, Paul. The ads say it's just water vapor. Is that the way yours works?


----------



## sandypeach

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Can't wait to hear how the ecig works for you, Paul. The ads say it's just water vapor. Is that the way yours works?


Yes, the "load" in the ecig is basically water. There is nicotine (available in varying strengths) and polypropylene glycol (sp?) to give the vapor smoke-like consistency, but mostly water. My plan is to gradually reduce the nicotine strength until I down to a 0 mg load. At that point, I can try giving up "Vaping", too  But if I still need to keep my hands and mind busy, I can continue to use it a know I'm not putting anything addicting into my system.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sandypeach said:


> Yes, the "load" in the ecig is basically water. There is nicotine (available in varying strengths) and polypropylene glycol (sp?) to give the vapor smoke-like consistency, but mostly water. My plan is to gradually reduce the nicotine strength until I down to a 0 mg load. At that point, I can try giving up "Vaping", too  But if I still need to keep my hands and mind busy, I can continue to use it a know I'm not putting anything addicting into my system.


Interesting. I wondered how those things worked.

Yes, the hardest part is not giving in to those triggers like talking on the phone, riding in a car, needing to take a break. That last is hardest for me. If I'm working like mad and I want to take a break, I can't just take a break without feeling guilty. If I have a cig (which I don't) I have a _reason _to take a break. Silly, but that's one of my biggest triggers.

I've been hearing ads for Cigarest lately. That was one of the things I tried before I just quit cold turkey the first time. It didn't work then, but I see they have all kinds of things they want you to use with it. That sounds to me as if it still doesn't work.


----------



## sandypeach

Well, the kit arrived today.  I am sitting here puffing away as I type this.  So far, the V2 has much better response than the blu cig.  Keep me in your thoughts and prayers 'cause here I go.

NO MORE CARCINOGENS...NO MORE CARCINOGENS...NO MORE CARCINOGENS.

That will be my new mantra

Thanks for all the support.

Paul


----------



## Gertie Kindle

WooHoo ... jumping off the deep end!!

Another journey started. Fantastic.

Now, here's the caution and I know you've read it in previous posts. If you slip, it doesn't mean you've failed. Just go right back to *not *smoking and let us know so we can help you back on the path.


----------



## Annalog

Paul, that is wonderful!!!


----------



## sandypeach

Status Update:

So far, so good.  No tobacco since around 8:00 last night.  The new V2 cig is great!  The kit even came with a USB powered cig (I'm using it while I'm on the computer).

This looks promising.

Paul


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sandypeach said:


> Status Update:
> 
> So far, so good. No tobacco since around 8:00 last night. The new V2 cig is great! The kit even came with a USB powered cig (I'm using it while I'm on the computer).
> 
> This looks promising.
> 
> Paul


How many would you have smoked by now? I know on a weekend it would have been at least 1/2 a pack for me.

Hope your computer doesn't get hooked on V2 cigs.


----------



## sandypeach

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> How many would you have smoked by now? I know on a weekend it would have been at least 1/2 a pack for me.
> 
> Hope your computer doesn't get hooked on V2 cigs.


Probably not quite half a pack, I've only been up for two hours


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sandypeach said:


> Probably not quite half a pack, I've only been up for two hours


Sheesh, you must think I was a chain smoker.  I was including from 8pm to bedtime.

Anybody out there who was a chain smoker? I used to know a guy who smoked at the dinner table. A bite of food then a puff on the cigarette.


----------



## sandypeach

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Sheesh, you must think I was a chain smoker.  I was including from 8pm to bedtime.
> 
> Anybody out there who was a chain smoker? I used to know a guy who smoked at the dinner table. A bite of food then a puff on the cigarette.


I went to bed fairly early last night, so no I didn't think chain smoker. My old boss was as close to a chain smoker as I have ever known. He would smoke 3-4 packs of Camel non-filters per day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sandypeach said:


> I went to bed fairly early last night, so no I didn't think chain smoker. My old boss was as close to a chain smoker as I have ever known. He would smoke 3-4 packs of Camel non-filters per day.


That was probably in the old days when we could smoke in our offices. Glad I don't have to worry about that anymore.


----------



## sandypeach

Woo Hoo!  26 hours tobacco free!

Lovin' the V2 cig.

..and yes, Gertie, that was back in the days we could smoke in the office.  Shortly after the boss turned 55, smoking at our desks was taken away  but since he was at the "I don't have to give a S**T anymore (his words), he completely disregarded the new rule.

Paul


----------



## Gertie Kindle




----------



## geoffthomas

Well Paul,
I am as excited as Gertie is.
Congrats - keep it up - you CAN do it.
Remember don't worry about keeping score - just focus on the next one.
I am real happy that the ecigs are working for you.

Just sayin......


----------



## Lyndl

Tracy, Gertie, Geoff... thanks for the kind words.  I'm pretty pleased with myself so far. 

Paul, glad to see you're off to a good start.


----------



## Andra

Congrats Lyndl - You are doing a great job!
Paul, glad to hear that you are doing well - keep it up and focus on not smoking the next one, just like Geoff says.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Annalog

Happy to read so much good news while catching up on KB!!!

I crave French onion soup when I have a cold because I can taste it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I used to suck on eucalyptus cough drops when I had a cold. It was the only way I could inhale.

*Chris*, you've made such progress. I think it's past time for you to use the ecigs as a fall back position. The idea is to get in the habit of NOT smoking. Geoff and Paul and I can tell you how easy it is to slip back into the habit. Even reaching for an ecig can can wipe out what you've done.

Think about the things you've done over the past several months to get past those hard cravings. Think about how you've worked and struggled over the past eight months. I don't think you want to go through that again. Think about that beautiful baby (pictures, please).

Think about ...


----------



## sandypeach

Chris,

I agree with Gertie and advise against the ecig.  I hope that, in a few weeks (months!) I can attempt to drop that portion of the habit, as well.

Keep on keepin' on.

Paul


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris I will jump on the bandwagon here.
You have made it this far without a bandaid.
Using the ecigs would be taking a step backward.

Now if you really feel the need, go ahead with our good wishes.
But I don't think you need to now, you are strong.

Just sayin.....


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> You are all so right, it really would be an invitation to pick up "real" cigarettes again, wouldn't it ? I think sometimes I still crave the habit of the act of smoking, not the habit of smoking . Does that make sense? There are lots of times I still reach for a now non-existant pack when I am reading or at the computer. Thanks for the gentle kicks in the backside to tell me not to tempt myself !


Absolutely makes sense. You can get over the nicotine in just a few days. It's the "reaching for one" at certain times that is hard.



> Here is a fairly recent picture of my best incentive to never smoke the next one again. Just in case I haven't made myself clear throughout the KB, being a G-ma is the most wonderful "job" I have ever had.


Awwwwww. Did you mention how great being a G-ma is? Maybe only 5 or 6 or a 100 times.

Mine is 12 and I get to take him to all of his activities. I'm watching him learn things and turn into a young man all at the same times. I watch him with such joy as he is growing to my height, as his walk takes on a swagger, as he experiments with things (he has to clean up after) and builds things.

There's so much good to come for you.


----------



## Annalog

Chris, he has grown and is even more adorable!

I agree, the G-ma job is great! I am back from the trip to Disneyland with my daughter and granddaughters (9 and 13). I shared a room with the granddaughters (bunk beds and sleeper sofa). Both girls read before sleeping but the youngest accidentally left her book at home. I was glad I have categories on my K2 for Children's and Young Adult. She decided to read _The Wizard of Oz_.


----------



## geoffthomas

Goals (such as Chris has) are great to provide incentive to stop.
It really helps when you are fighting with the need for the next one to keep the Grandkid pic in front of you.

Just sayin......


----------



## MamaProfCrash

geoffthomas said:


> Goals (such as Chris has) are great to provide incentive to stop.
> It really helps when you are fighting with the need for the next one to keep the Grandkid pic in front of you.
> 
> Just sayin......


hmmmm guess this means I need to hurry up and get pregnant. (winks)


----------



## Andra

I had a meltdown in a Cavender's Western Wear dressing room on Sunday.  DH wanted a western shirt and found one that he liked and he was able to get a size L (instead of a XXL or XL).  So he wanted me to look too.  Western shirts are cut in slim so if you have a bust and are overweight, nothing fits.  I couldn't even button a 2X - so total disappointment.  But I got on the scale this morning and it's down another 2.2 pounds so I'll get there eventually...
It's just frustrating that even though I've lost over 20 pounds, I still have a long ways to go.  How do you focus on short-term stuff instead of looking at the overwhelming distance yet to go??


----------



## geoffthomas

Andra said:


> I had a meltdown in a Cavender's Western Wear dressing room on Sunday. DH wanted a western shirt and found one that he liked and he was able to get a size L (instead of a XXL or XL). So he wanted me to look too. Western shirts are cut in slim so if you have a bust and are overweight, nothing fits. I couldn't even button a 2X - so total disappointment. But I got on the scale this morning and it's down another 2.2 pounds so I'll get there eventually...
> It's just frustrating that even though I've lost over 20 pounds, I still have a long ways to go. How do you focus on short-term stuff instead of looking at the overwhelming distance yet to go??


Verrryyy carefully.

I was so happy with my 20pound loss in the first 3 months of this year that I could have almost screamed when the weight loss stopped. And over the summer months when I am sweating buckets - nada. But now that I am back focusing on portion control, I am finally starting to lose again. But yeah it is hard. 
For me it is a matter of not having the next small piece of candy.
Or putting a little less milk into my next cup of coffee.
Or saying no to the dessert in front of me now.
Or taking half of the helping of chinese takeout that I normally take. And then not having seconds.
Etc.
Each time.
Every time.
And it will work.
But not right away.
So you got to believe.
It WILL happen.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> I had a meltdown in a Cavender's Western Wear dressing room on Sunday. DH wanted a western shirt and found one that he liked and he was able to get a size L (instead of a XXL or XL). So he wanted me to look too. Western shirts are cut in slim so if you have a bust and are overweight, nothing fits. I couldn't even button a 2X - so total disappointment. But I got on the scale this morning and it's down another 2.2 pounds so I'll get there eventually...
> It's just frustrating that even though I've lost over 20 pounds, I still have a long ways to go. How do you focus on short-term stuff instead of looking at the overwhelming distance yet to go??


Think about where losing one pound a week _on average_ is going to get you in a year. 52 pounds. That's a lot of weight.

Over what period of time did you put on the weight? It probably took me 10 years or more to get where I realized I'd better start taking it off. It took me about 6 months to get rid of it. I'm thinking it takes a lot less time to lose it than it does to put it on.

Not as easy, though.


----------



## Annalog

Andra, I agree with Geoff and Gertie. I would add that making choices to be more active (longer or farther walks, parking farther from the store, swimming, etc.) seem to help me also.

I have been on a plateau for a while. I had stopped trying to lose weight until after we found out why I have iron deficiency anemia. I might have put on a couple pounds this last week while on the trip to Disneyland. (When on vacation I do not skip dessert, especially as my daughter made lunch reservations for us at the Blue Bayou restaurant. ) On the other hand, I walked LOTS more than usual so maybe I will come out even. I will find out if I remember to weigh myself in the morning. I do know that if I had not lost the first 20 pounds then I would not have been able to walk as much or as quickly as I did for those two days.  My daughter and I did discuss a possible Disney weight loss program based on repeatedly walking across the parks to get FastPass tickets.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Andra, I agree with Geoff and Gertie. I would add that making choices to be more active (longer or farther walks, parking farther from the store, swimming, etc.) seem to help me also.
> 
> I have been on a plateau for a while. I had stopped trying to lose weight until after we found out why I have iron deficiency anemia. I might have put on a couple pounds this last week while on the trip to Disneyland. (When on vacation I do not skip dessert, especially as my daughter made lunch reservations for us at the Blue Bayou restaurant. ) On the other hand, I walked LOTS more than usual so maybe I will come out even. I will find out if I remember to weigh myself in the morning. I do know that if I had not lost the first 20 pounds then I would not have been able to walk as much or as quickly as I did for those two days.  My daughter and I did discuss a possible Disney weight loss program based on repeatedly walking across the parks to get FastPass tickets.


I don't know, Anna. I think you're having too much fun losing weight.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Andra said:


> I had a meltdown in a Cavender's Western Wear dressing room on Sunday. DH wanted a western shirt and found one that he liked and he was able to get a size L (instead of a XXL or XL). So he wanted me to look too. Western shirts are cut in slim so if you have a bust and are overweight, nothing fits. I couldn't even button a 2X - so total disappointment. But I got on the scale this morning and it's down another 2.2 pounds so I'll get there eventually...
> It's just frustrating that even though I've lost over 20 pounds, I still have a long ways to go. How do you focus on short-term stuff instead of looking at the overwhelming distance yet to go??


I think that you have to find a balance between the short term and the long term. Maybe pick up a shirt that you would love to fit into, be realistic, and hang that in your closet. When you start to struggle, take a look at it and remind yourself that you want to wear that shirt and that you can wear your shirt.

Otherwise I would say focus on the important small steps you have taken. It is easier for you to walk places. You have more energy to do the things you like to do. You have lost X number of pounds. You can see that your current clothes fit you better or are too big.

It took me over a year to drop one pant size. I was losing weight and looking better but I was not dropping inches in my hip area. I finally made it into a size 10 and have had to come to realize that my hips are not going to shrink and I am not likely to ever fit into a size 8. But I can swim a mile now. And I am lifting more weight. And my hip no longer causes me pain on a regular basis. And I hit to left field in softball (I use to only hit to right but my bat speed has picked up). And I dropped two wedding dress sizes.

When you feel down start the list of steps that you have taken and focus on that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good job, Prof. The increase in your physical abilities is the most important of all.

I'm under 102, and I have no stamina or muscle tone. I'm not allowed to do any cardio because of my brain explosion and I'm not allowed to do any standing up exercises because of my dizzy spells. So I guess I'm stuck with good old fashioned weights. I have a couple of hand weights so I guess I need some more nagging to get busy with them. Have I come to the right place?


----------



## geoffthomas

Good heavens, Gertie - can do!

lift the weights....


Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Good heavens, Gertie - can do!
> 
> lift the weights....
> 
> Just sayin.....


yessir, yessir, yessir


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok now,

Five more....

Four more....

Three more....

Two more.....

One more.....

Now do I sound like Jillian or Bob?

Just sayin.....


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I don't know, Anna. I think you're having too much fun losing weight.


It should be fun, shouldn't it? 

I downloaded my pedometer and found that I walked 3.5 miles on Thursday (from hotel to Downtown Disney and back after sitting in a car for 5+ hours), 10.5 miles on Friday, and 9.5 miles on Saturday. After walking to Disneyland Friday morning, we learned that the Woody parking lot was just a block from our hotel. Friday evening we took the parking lot shuttle to save a mile of walking and took the shuttle both ways on Saturday. 

Latest blood test shows that I am no longer anemic but I have almost no iron reserves. I am to take iron twice a day for a month and have my blood tested again. Good news is that it appears that everything else seems normal.


----------



## Annalog

geoffthomas said:


> Ok now,
> 
> Five more....
> 
> Four more....
> 
> Three more....
> 
> Two more.....
> 
> One more.....
> 
> Now do I sound like Jillian or Bob?
> 
> Just sayin.....


That reminds me; have you seen the hand weights with the place to put the Wii controllers?


----------



## Lyndl

Loving this positive thread lately


----------



## 908tracy

Wow! You guys are doing great. =)

Paul,
I am glad that the v2's are working for you! That's wonderful. Keep us posted and congratulations for taking the first steps in being carcinogen free!!!! Yippee!! You're doing it....You're doing it....You're doing it!!!

Chris,
I have to ditto the others....you are fabulous dahling, doing things just the way you have been! I wouldn't want to see old habits creep back in on you. (((hugs)))

Gertie,
Hmmmm, I have an idea....why don't you print some of Leslie's inspirations out and put them on the dumbells? Or near the dumbells?? Hey, if nothing else, that could keep you doing just a few more reps each time without even realizing it!! =) Just a thought.

Anna,
Sounds like your vaca was awesome and you managed to walk off those deserts! No worries. Sounds like a great balance to me!

Geoffthomas,
How are you doing


----------



## sandypeach

Wow!  You guys get pretty prolific in the evenings while I am slaving away at rehearsals.  I don't know if I mentioned that I am serving as musical director for a local production of Annie.  The show officially opens Friday night, but we have a 9:00 a.m. (!) performance for school kids, too.  That means that this is Tech Week (aka Hell Week), so rehearsals with cast and pit orchestra from 6:00 - 10:00 every night.  

The V2s are still working well enough that I gave away my last two packs of little cigars yesterday.  I am also on the weight loss roller coaster, so I understand the frustrations and temptations.  Hang in there.

Gertie, weights?

Paul


----------



## 908tracy

LOL.....we went from Gertie...meds? to Gertie...weights?  

I am impressed that you already gave away your "stash" Paul. I may have to google these v2's and check them out! I usually use the patch....pathetic isn't it, that I can say "usually"? I guess it's a good thing to never quit quitting. One day I will be done with it all. =)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good news, Anna! 

Paul, how ya' doin'?


----------



## sandypeach

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Paul, how ya' doin'?


Doin' great, thanks. How's about you?

I enjoy lifting weights, as well. Mine usually start out at 12 or 16 oz., but get lighter each time I lift them.


----------



## sandypeach

908tracy said:


> I am impressed that you already gave away your "stash" Paul. I may have to google these v2's and check them out! I usually use the patch....pathetic isn't it, that I can say "usually"? I guess it's a good thing to never quit quitting. One day I will be done with it all. =)


Here is the link to their website:

www.v2cig.com

Paul


----------



## sandypeach

Hey gang,

I just got a note from our pastor that an elderly lady in our church was involved in a single car accident yesterday and the doctors have, so far, discovered 10 broken bones including both kneecaps, ribs and sternum, wrist and ankle.  She is currently in surgery on her ankle.  She also has blood pressure issues and cannot take pain medication.

Any thoughts and prayers you could send up for her will be greatly appreciated.

Paul


----------



## Annalog

Paul. healing and pain-reducing thoughts on the way to her.


----------



## 908tracy

Paul,

Healing thoughts and prayers going up for your friend. So sorry to hear it. I do hope for a full recovery. =)
Thanks for the link!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gertie get a nice cast iron tea pot. Every time you pour yourself a cup you can get a bit of a work out. Ankle weights can be worn while walking around the house to help with building muscle mass. You can get ones that let you add weight gradually. There are the Wii fit weights which I am sure you can use sitting down for punch moves and the like.

Tonight I go back to my spin class. I need to diversify my workouts more. Swimming and weights are not enough. I nearly passed out doing cardio drills with my trainer last night. Not good. And I need to get my iron levels checked when I go for my physical. I think I might be low again.

Paul I said a prayer for her. And way to go on your own journey. It is not an easy one but it sounds like you are doing well. Keep checking in. 

hmmm it sounds like western shirts might be worse then wedding dresses when it comes to strange sizes. I was wearing a size 12 pant and medium shirts when I tried on my wedding dress. I had to buy a size 16 wedding dress. Nothing like buying the prettiest dress you are going to wear and have it be two sizes larger then what you would normally wear. Stupid fashion industry.


----------



## Andra

Thanks y'all.  I am starting to make a list like Prof said.  I can easily keep that where I can see it.  And I do have a fringed western shirt that I'd like to be able to wear again that I can hang up in an obvious place to help me make better decisions.
DH is also being very encouraging - we are doing weights at the gym 2-3 times a week.
And I've been trying the geoff method of smarter food choice.
Chris, your words of encouragement made me laugh out loud and everyone came over to see what was so funny!  DH may have to get over it a bit because I'd like to be a little smaller around the bust.  But somewhere out there is a place that sells western clothes for regular sized people - I've seen folks heavier than me wearing it.  But it obviously doesn't come on the rack at Cavenders!


----------



## Andra

Paul, great for you that you eliminated your stash!!! That's major...
Sending prayers and healing energy to your friend from church. You can also stop by the Prayer Requests thread and get the rest of the prayer warriors to chip in:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7085.0.html


----------



## geoffthomas

Paul let me echo Andra's suggestion to post in the Prayer Request thread.  Great bunch.  It is amazing what twists and turns KB takes.  There really is something for everyone here.

Andra - keep it up my dear - your husband will love you no matter the size of things. He will be excited by a more energized and positive you.  And being "lighter" on your feet won't hurt things.  But it is the spirit that will come from the effort you are expending that will matter.  Trust me.

Gertie - are you sure that 102 pounds is enough for you?  And I am afraid that I don't use the hand weights.  I do use the Wii Fit - love the step aerobics and the boxing and the running in place - and the bicycle for getting the heatbeat up.  But I do use a barbell.  Do multiple reps of rather low weight - I use about 50 pound bar for everything.
Do 10 reps of several different exercises and then do repeats rather than increase the weight.

Prof - Talk about positive energy.  I haven't seen you for a while, but you are full of positive.

Tracy - hang in there and stay with us.  We love to hear from you.  And we know you will get there - in good time.

Chris - See what you started?

Anna - keep working out in the chicken coop and you will be too busy to eat too much.

Jen, Neo, Nicholas (I know I am forgetting someone) and everyone else that drops by - (((hugs))) and keep working on your own particular problems.  We are here for you.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Jen

HEY all!  Wow, I've been gone for a few days and have 3 pages to catch up on!!

First, Paul - CONGRATULATIONS!!!  The first few days were the hardest for me, so stick to your guns and you've got it covered.  Good for you, we're so proud!!  
Any update on your friend?  That's so sad, I hope she's doing okay.  

Andra - don't lose hope!!  Everyone else has offered good advice, all I can say is stick with it.  Have any of you guys tried weight watchers?  I ran into a couple last night that I haven't seen in 10 months - he has lost 82 pounds and she has lost 52 pounds.  They both look absolutely fantastic and now swear by weight watchers.  Just sayin'.....   
I've been so busy in the last couple of weeks I haven't worked out in probably 2 weeks - and I'm already feeling pudgy again.  It's so frustrating!!  Unless I wake up at 4 am and only get 4 hours a sleep a night I'll never have time for it all.  Next week I'll just have to push it harder.  Hopefully it'll start being FUN (right Anna?!)  Seriously though, once I started getting into a little better shape working out IS fun.  I really enjoy Turbo Jam, and I love the treadmill because I just speedwalk with my shape up shoes and weights and read my DX.  Time flies.   

Prof - I feel your pain on the stupid wedding dress sizes.  When I got married I was a 'real' size 8 but had to buy a 12 dress.  Seriously?  How depressing is that for a bride?  Yeah, you're fat and getting married.  Nice!!  If they were SMART I would have needed a size 6 dress!!  THAT would have made me happy.  

I had a super fun weekend, went to the Reds playoff game on sunday night.  DH and I got a hotel and decided to do it right, and got quite intoxicated.  It was a horrible game and we lost miserably, but we had a blast anyway.  We're not huge drinkers, and I doubt we'll drink like that for a long time to come - but we had a blast.  There hasn't been a playoff game in Cincinnati for 15 years, the town was on fire.  It would have only been better if we would have managed to WIN a game.....oh well.  There's always next year.


----------



## Andra

Jen said:


> Andra - don't lose hope!! Everyone else has offered good advice, all I can say is stick with it. Have any of you guys tried weight watchers? I ran into a couple last night that I haven't seen in 10 months - he has lost 82 pounds and she has lost 52 pounds. They both look absolutely fantastic and now swear by weight watchers. Just sayin'.....


Thanks Jen, I have done WW in the past. But I can't seem to stick with it over the long haul. It just gets tedious tracking every single bite of food (or calorie-laden drink). I do better if I focus on better choices, smaller portions and exercise. I've also never managed to get to the magic 20% off number with WW and I'm almost there this time. But it is a great program because it makes you think and plan what you are going to eat. I need to bring part of that back into my routine. I'm reacting in some situations instead of having a plan...


----------



## sandypeach

Geoff and Andra, 

Thanks for the tip on the Prayer Request thread.  I have copied my request over there.

I have not heard any updates on her, yet, but will post when I do.

Paul


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I missed about a dozen posts before my last one. I don't know why that happens when I click "new" they should all come up.

No, Geoff, 102 isn't enough for me. I'm 5'2.5" and should weigh 105-107. My problem is once I start to lose weight, I can't seem to stop it. Add to that I have to watch my fats to keep my cholesterol down and it's worse. I don't lose much every week, maybe 1/4 lb or less, but that little bit adds up. That's part of the reason I want to add muscle mass. It should also help my brittle bones and fight the cholesterol.

I was looking into ankle and wrist weights last night. I found the problem with lifting, even my two pound hand weights, is I get a headache. I can't put any strain on my head in case I have another weak blood vessel lurking in there. 

Somewhere I have to find the balance.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

> I was looking into ankle and wrist weights last night. I found the problem with lifting, even my two pound hand weights, is I get a headache. I can't put any strain on my head in case I have another weak blood vessel lurking in there.


Gertie: Look at some websites with boxing or kick boxing routines. I am sure that there are punching routines that you can do sitting down. Perhaps on a balance ball. The punches won't go above your head so you don't have that issue. You can start with pure body weight, which after enough repetitions is more then enough, and then add hand held weights as you progress. I loved my kickboxing class, stupid stick to low impact or no impact exercise routines, and found that the punching routines were more then enough to get me sweating.

Another option could be resistance bands. you can do those sitting on a chair or stool or balance ball. They involve arm pulling and rotation and the like. They are a great work out and resistance bands are not all that expensive.


----------



## 908tracy

I_ was looking into ankle and wrist weights last night. I found the problem with lifting, even my two pound hand weights, is I get a headache. I can't put any strain on my head in case I have another weak blood vessel lurking in there.

Somewhere I have to find the balance. _

^^^Alrighty Missy, this has me worried. Unless you were directed to do so...I would suggest that you put off ALL strenuous types of fitness activity at least until it is deemed SAFE to do so!^^^ Don't MAKE me bring out the Jersey on ya!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> Gertie: Look at some websites with boxing or kick boxing routines. I am sure that there are punching routines that you can do sitting down. Perhaps on a balance ball. The punches won't go above your head so you don't have that issue. You can start with pure body weight, which after enough repetitions is more then enough, and then add hand held weights as you progress. I loved my kickboxing class, stupid stick to low impact or no impact exercise routines, and found that the punching routines were more then enough to get me sweating.


My grandfather was a kickboxer.

I don't think I can do any of those things. I don't see how I can work up a sweat and not get my heart rate up. None of the lifting I did last night went above my head.

I think my best bet right now is the ankle and wrist weights.

I have to give you guys a lot of credit for starting and staying with an exercise program while you're still young.



> Another option could be resistance bands. you can do those sitting on a chair or stool or balance ball. They involve arm pulling and rotation and the like. They are a great work out and resistance bands are not all that expensive.


Yes, I can do the resistance bands, but not the balance ball. I can get the bands from my SiL who is an OT.

Thanks for the advice. I think I'll start out with some yoga and the bands and see how it goes from there.


----------



## Jen

908tracy said:


> ^^^Alrighty Missy, this has me worried. Unless you were directed to do so...I would suggest that you put off ALL strenuous types of fitness activity at least until it is deemed SAFE to do so!^^^ Don't MAKE me bring out the Jersey on ya!!!!


  Scary!!

I think that sounds like the way to go Gertie - but for the sake of all of us who count on your support (and books) please be careful!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jen said:


> Scary!!
> 
> I think that sounds like the way to go Gertie - but for the sake of all of us who count on your support (and books) please be careful!!


When all this happened to me 6.5 years ago, I scared the heck out of my co-workers. They were such a wonderful bunch. My bosses, too. I lost them because I couldn't work anymore and had to move out of the area. I don't want to lose my KB family, too, so I do try to be very careful.

Okay, resistance bands tonight, Qui Gong tomorrow night. We'll see how it goes.

Thanks for all the love guys. It means a lot to me.


----------



## tsilver

You have an excellent chance of being an ex-smoker because you have tried several times.  I was a heavy smoker and tried to quit many times before I finally succeeded--when I realized I could never have even a puff again.  If you've been addicted, an occasional puff after you've quit will bring you right back into the habit.  Another thing that is helpful--change your routine.  When do you most like a cigarette?  After a meal?  Get away from the table and do something else.  Take a walk, read a naughty book, have a piece of chocolate.  With coffee?  Stop drinking coffee for awhile.  Have ice water or something else.  Another thing that helped me was eating only raw food for awhile.  It took me so long to eat my meals, I just wanted to get away from the table and all that raw crap (including turnips, sweet potatoes, etc.).  A side effect of all that raw food?  I had to carry around extra underwear 

Terry


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nothing but raw food? You must really have wanted to quit. How long ago did you quit?

Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Lyndl

Hi Terry,  welcome to the thread.


----------



## 908tracy

tsilver said:


> You have an excellent chance of being an ex-smoker because you have tried several times. I was a heavy smoker and tried to quit many times before I finally succeeded--when I realized I could never have even a puff again. If you've been addicted, an occasional puff after you've quit will bring you right back into the habit. Another thing that is helpful--change your routine. When do you most like a cigarette? After a meal? Get away from the table and do something else. Take a walk, read a naughty book, have a piece of chocolate. With coffee? Stop drinking coffee for awhile. Have ice water or something else. Another thing that helped me was eating only raw food for awhile. It took me so long to eat my meals, I just wanted to get away from the table and all that raw crap (including turnips, sweet potatoes, etc.). A side effect of all that raw food? I had to carry around extra underwear
> 
> Terry


Welcome Terry and thank you for your suggestions! You look familiar to me. Are you by any chance on the smoking cessation forum About.com? It could just be that I recognize you from right here on these boards too. I will definitely take your suggestions (and any and all that I can get!) on my upcoming adventure!


----------



## sandypeach

Hey Terry, let me add my welcome to the thread, especially since we are practically neighbors.  I live about 1.5 hours north of you near Chattanooga.  I usually get down to the Metro Atlanta area once or twice a year for conferences and always try to set up a Kindlers' gathering when I'm going to be in town.  I'll be sure and let you know if and when we begin to plan another one.

Paul


----------



## Annalog

Welcome to the thread Terry. 

Weights Gertie? (With care of course. )


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hehehe resistance bands baby. 

Welcome tsilver.


----------



## Jen

Welcome Terry!  The more the merrier around here.  Any and all suggestions are welcome and appreciated!! 

I feel much better, I just walked for 35 minutes then did the 20 minute Turbo Jam.  I had to, I've been off all week and had ricotta stuffed pasta for lunch   - I do it to myself!!


----------



## 908tracy

Jen,

I loved the 20 minute TJ, was just perfect when you are running short on time! Good for you for getting it done.

All...I talked to DBF last night about the V2's ecigs and it looks like we may give it a go. I will keep you all posted! (thanks Paul for the rec!


----------



## Jen

You can do it Tracy!!  It will definitely help if he quits with you - it's nice to have someone to be able to complain to  !!  And of course, we're here too.  
Do some Turbo Jam every day, that has to be tough when smoking!!  I didn't get into it until after I quit, but it's tough enough as it is!!  Or, I'm just really out of shape.....or both  !


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, Tracey!!! Whatever it takes, whenever you're ready.


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie is right Tracy we are here for you whenever.

Jen please be careful - ease into it.  Exercise is great for you.  One can experience a terrific high from it.  Actually exceeds the "shot" from nicotine.  But pain is your friend - it tells you when to quit.

Gertie - I will feel better when/if you tell us you have added some weight.  Not much, mind you.

Have a great Friday.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Gertie is right Tracy we are here for you whenever.
> 
> Jen please be careful - ease into it. Exercise is great for you. One can experience a terrific high from it. Actually exceeds the "shot" from nicotine. But pain is your friend - it tells you when to quit.
> 
> Gertie - I will feel better when/if you tell us you have added some weight. Not much, mind you.
> 
> Have a great Friday.


I've been eating banana nut muffins. Oh, the sacrifices I make so that others can be happy!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thank you Gertie.

We know that you have the cigs beat.
And now you have the meds thing set.
And looks like you are handling the "don't lose any more weight" issue.

So when are you going to finish writing something new?   

From: Your friendly neighborhood nagman.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Thank you Gertie.
> 
> We know that you have the cigs beat.
> And now you have the meds thing set.
> And looks like you are handling the "don't lose any more weight" issue.
> 
> So when are you going to finish writing something new?
> 
> From: Your friendly neighborhood nagman.
> 
> Just sayin......


Well, Geoff, the next one has already reached novella length. 23K words as of last night. I was writing while GS was engaged in one of his activities. I've met some of the other "mothers" (technically, I'm the grandmother) and they've wormed it out of me what I'm doing. I invited one of them to read the first couple of pages. She was drooling and invited other people over. I was in the middle of author heaven for a few minutes. I think they may form a Thursday night nagging club.

Still on target for a Thanksgiving release.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

geoffthomas said:


> Gertie is right Tracy we are here for you whenever.
> 
> Jen please be careful - ease into it. Exercise is great for you. One can experience a terrific high from it. Actually exceeds the "shot" from nicotine. But pain is your friend - it tells you when to quit.
> 
> Gertie - I will feel better when/if you tell us you have added some weight. Not much, mind you.
> 
> Have a great Friday.


Pain and the sparkly white things that flash in front of your face. We had a women pass out in Spin class on Wednesday night because she had no idea she was workign too hard. It was her second spin class and she was in ok shape but not great shape. She probably was getting back to the gym and didn't have a clue when her body was being pushed too far.


----------



## Jen

Don't worry guys, I'm careful!  I've exercized to some degree my whole life, I know my limits.  It's a tough workout, but it isn't beyond what I can do. I'm more limited by knee problems than anything else!  Actually, I played sports year round in high school, and ran 4 miles a day for lacrosse.  I learned then that I get bad headaches if I push it too hard - that happens before anything else.  If I'm working out and start to get a headache, I ease back.


----------



## tsilver

Hi all
I finally found my way back to this thread.  I finally got off cigarettes when I was around 52 years old (I smoked 1 1/2 to 2 packs a day).  I'm now 85.  I tried to quit many times before I finally succeeded.  It was when I finally learned that I couldn't even have an occasional puff that I succeeded.  I know it's hard and I wish I could have helped my sister and daughter to stop smoking.  Both said, "Don't worry.  One of these days I'll quit."  Both died of lung cancer.  I think the main thing is to keep trying to quit.  Even if you fail and go back to cigarettes, keep trying to stop.  The message will be going to your subconscious and finally you WILL quit.  Neither my daughter or sister ever had periods when they tried to stop.  Good luck to everyone fighting the nicotine battle.  I know it's difficult to quit.

Terry


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tsilver said:


> Hi all
> I finally found my way back to this thread. I finally got off cigarettes when I was around 52 years old (I smoked 1 1/2 to 2 packs a day). I'm now 85. I tried to quit many times before I finally succeeded. It was when I finally learned that I couldn't even have an occasional puff that I succeeded. I know it's hard and I wish I could have helped my sister and daughter to stop smoking. Both said, "Don't worry. One of these days I'll quit." Both died of lung cancer. I think the main thing is to keep trying to quit. Even if you fail and go back to cigarettes, keep trying to stop. The message will be going to your subconscious and finally you WILL quit. Neither my daughter or sister ever had periods when they tried to stop. Good luck to everyone fighting the nicotine battle. I know it's difficult to quit.
> 
> Terry


I'm sorry about your sister and daughter. That had to be hard.

As Jen says, NOPE, not one puff ever.


----------



## Lyndl

Terry, thanks for sharing with us, it must have been so hard to lose your sister & daughter that way.

I agree with others, I don't_ intend_ to ever have one more puff.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Terry I am so sorry to hear about your sister and your daughter. I watched my Mom complete chemo, radiation, and lunch surgery for her lung cancer and it was not fun. We are hoping she is in the 15% that lives past 5 years. Two years to go.

And she was not a smoker. Her lung cancer was not related to smoking.


----------



## geoffthomas

One of my fears that I cannot put away is the possible cumulative harm from smoking.
So because I smoked over 2 packs a day for over 20 years, do I have a "time-bomb" waiting to go off?
Just because I have not smoked at all now for 25 years does not mean that I did no harm.

But I guess I have no choice but to just wait and see.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> One of my fears that I cannot put away is the possible cumulative harm from smoking.
> So because I smoked over 2 packs a day for over 20 years, do I have a "time-bomb" waiting to go off?
> Just because I have not smoked at all now for 25 years does not mean that I did no harm.
> 
> But I guess I have no choice but to just wait and see.
> 
> Just sayin.....


I worry more about COPD but so far so good.

I worry more about my SiL who smokes, is overweight and tends to have high cholesterol.

I worry more about daughter #2 who has multiple health problems and smokes.

I worry more about daughter #1 who smokes and coughs up phelgm regularly.

I've known people to get lung cancer within a year or two of quitting, but not 25 years. We've talked about this before, Geoff. You and I both believe that smoking will aggravate the tendency to develop cancer. There are people who don't have that tendency. I just know you're one of the latter.


----------



## sandypeach

Sorry I haven't been around for a couple days, but with the final dress rehearsal on Thursday and two performances of Annie yesterday (first cast call was 7:30 a.m.!), I've been a little occupied.  Not to worry though, the V2 cig is working well.  I passed the one week mark (go me!) last night and am not looking back.

Tracy, good news for you guys!  I sincerely hope it works as well for y'all as it is for me.

Jen, good luck with the exercise program.  Our older daughter has been doing P90X (or PX90 or XP90 or something) for several months and has lost over 30 lbs.

Gertie, weights?

Nagman - thanks for the cheerleading

Everyone just keep on keeping on

Paul


----------



## Annalog

Paul, I am glad the V2 is working for you. Way to go!

Tracy, I am so glad to hear that you are closer to quitting. I know you can do it!

Terry, I am sorry about your daughter and sister. It is difficult to lose those who are close to us.

Prof, I hope your mother is in the 15%. My mom is starting her second round of chemo about two years after her first round of chemo (for a different type of cancer). We can only hope for the best.

Gertie and others with family and loved ones who smoke, I hope they decide to quit soon.

The origami community is currently grieving the loss of a great artist and wonderful human being to lung cancer.

We each have something different to offer to others and also to ourselves. Hoping everyone makes the most of the time we have.

{{{{{Hugs to everyone}}}}}


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I think I read once that your body starts to repair the lungs as soon as you start stop smoking. Which makes me think that once you stop smoking and all the crap is removed from the lungs your risk of smoking related lung cancer should revert to the normal level.

But I could be wrong.

I was reading on a website that 50% of people with Stage 3B lung cancer do not live past the first year and there is a 15% survival rate. Since Mom has made it past the first year, I am going to be optimistic that she makes it past five years.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> I think I read once that your body starts to repair the lungs as soon as you start stop smoking. Which makes me think that once you stop smoking and all the crap is removed from the lungs your risk of smoking related lung cancer should revert to the normal level.
> 
> But I could be wrong.


Yes, I've read that, too. Menthol smokers can expect scarring, though.



> I was reading on a website that 50% of people with Stage 3B lung cancer do not live past the first year and there is a 15% survival rate. Since Mom has made it past the first year, I am going to be optimistic that she makes it past five years.


Optimism is the best cure.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok well I am going to go with optimism.
It always seems the best option anyway.

Glad that all are "sticking with it".
Super glad to see Paul's progress.
Prof glad you are well.
Gertie - keep up with the weights.

Off to Sunday activities, starting with church.

Just sayin......


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Another reason for me not to smoke the next one. Keep up the good work everybody. Have you started working with resistance bands, Gertie?


No, but I did get them out of hiding.  Today's exercise plan is to teach GS how to install toilet innards.


----------



## 908tracy

Wow, sometimes this thread gets a litle tough to keep up with, so sorry if I forget to mention someone or something important. (It's all good and I <3 u all)

Terry, so sorry to read about your losses! I've lost several family members to cancer, it's ugly no matter which kind. Thank you for your support here.

Paul, Your progress has me turning cartwheels with excitement!!!! Hell week is behind you my friend and that is the toughest. You Goooooooooo!!! Wow, and you got through all of those performances without lighting up. Yay for you!

Geoff, hugs to our head cheerleader! Where would we be without ya? =)

Gertie, good luck with that GS learning the ins and outs (in this case ins) of toilets!!! Have fun with your resistance bands, they are great stress busters as well. 

Chris, As a menthol smoker, I feel your pain girl. (and share your worries as well) You are doing fabu!!!

Well, I've ordered our "couples kit" on Friday night.The flavor sampler is on back order, but the basic kit should be here by mid week.....I will keep ya'll posted as promised. (thanks Paul) I look at it this way, I usually use the patch which is nicotine in that form. This (e-cigs) is nicotine in vapor form and is much more like the real thing (ex. the hand  to mouth action) so I am very hopeful that this could be "my thing" to succeed. **crosses fingers** (and toes for good measure!)

ProfCrash, I hope you are correct in the repairing lungs thing!!!

Anna, Hugs from me to the origami community! =(


----------



## Annalog

Yay Tracy! Glad your "couples kit" is on the way! Way to go!!!

Thanks for the hugs. I was fortunate to be able to take a couple classes from Eric Joisel and to be able to see his work in person; he was amazing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Yay Tracy! Glad your "couples kit" is on the way! Way to go!!!
> 
> Thanks for the hugs. I was fortunate to be able to take a couple classes from Eric Joisel and to be able to see his work in person; he was amazing.


My GS loves origami. He's always taking books out of the library and then we find folded pieces of paper all over the house. He's getting quite good at it.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My GS loves origami. He's always taking books out of the library and then we find folded pieces of paper all over the house. He's getting quite good at it.


 Origami is a great way to develop hand/eye coordination, develop spatial, math, and artistic skills, and have fun at the same time.


----------



## sandypeach

908tracy said:


> Paul, Your progress has me turning cartwheels with excitement!!!! Hell week is behind you my friend and that is the toughest. You Goooooooooo!!! Wow, and you got through all of those performances without lighting up. Yay for you!
> 
> Well, I've ordered our "couples kit" on Friday night.The flavor sampler is on back order, but the basic kit should be here by mid week.....I will keep ya'll posted as promised. (thanks Paul) I look at it this way, I usually use the patch which is nicotine in that form. This (e-cigs) is nicotine in vapor form and is much more like the real thing (ex. the hand to mouth action) so I am very hopeful that this could be "my thing" to succeed. **crosses fingers** (and toes for good measure!)


I believe the simulation of smoking is what has allowed me to make this far with no issues. Congrats, Tracy. I hope this works as well for you as it has for me.

Paul


----------



## Lyndl

Good Luck with the e-cigs Tracy.. hope it works out!

Paul, you're doing so well, keep it up   

(((Anna)))  sorry for your loss.  I've never tried origami, but it certainly looks like a fascinating art.

Gertie,  how's the er, toilet thingy going? 

Everyone... keep on keeping on


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lyndl said:


> Gertie, how's the er, toilet thingy going?
> 
> Everyone... keep on keeping on


Hmmm, the toi8let thingy didn't "go." I sent GS to the car to get the parts and he said they weren't there. I made him go back to check the whole car and he couldn't find it. When I get in the car this morning and find it, he's doomed.


----------



## sandypeach

The elderly lady from our church that I mentioned last week passed away earlier this morning.  The 11 broken bones and severe trauma was just too much for her system to handle.  Please continue to remember her family and our church family as we deal with this loss.

Paul


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## 908tracy

Oh Paul, I am so sorry to hear this.  

Prayers for the family and church members too.


----------



## Annalog

Paul. I am so sorry to hear of your loss and the loss to your church family and her family. You are all in my thoughts.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

So sorry to hear that, Paul. Deepest sympathy to her family and friends.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey (((hugs))) for everyone.

I am going to visit relatives in OH from Thurs thru Monday.
I think that I will have access with my spiffy ASUS 13" notebook.
But I will probably be on less than usual.
I know that you will be able to survive without my constant nagging cheerleading. 

So just hang in there.
Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ahhh, the toilet innards. I was passing by that bathroom and the light bulb went on. I had put it in the bathroom so it would be ready to go. That's the last time I try to be efficient.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Hey (((hugs))) for everyone.
> 
> I am going to visit relatives in OH from Thurs thru Monday.
> I think that I will have access with my spiffy ASUS 13" notebook.
> But I will probably be on less than usual.
> I know that you will be able to survive without my constant nagging cheerleading.
> 
> So just hang in there.
> Just sayin.....


Have a good vaca, Geoff, enjoy your visit.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, Chris.

Geoff, have a safe trip and a wonderful visit.

Gertie, glad the parts were found.

Hugs for all.


----------



## Andra

Safe travels Geoff.

Positive thoughts to all - whatever it is you are working on, YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## 908tracy

Chris, Nope. Couples kit hasn't even shipped yet. It seems this small company is growing by leaps and bounds and they have even bought extra space to accomodate the stock they need to carry. I just got off the phone with them and they said at the latest it will be next week to ship, but perhaps yet this week. Seems a lot of smokers are jumping on the "vaping-train". =D I am so hopeful.

Geoff, Safe travels to you my friend. Enjoy your visit but know you will be missed 'round here till you return!

Everyone...keep on keeping on!!!


----------



## Jen

Hey Geoff, I'M in OH!  It's a fabulous place to be.  I live in Columbus.  It's absolutely gorgeous today, I hope it stays that way for you.  We're almost at peak time for fall.      

Gertie - I work in the plumbing business (as a rep, not a plumber)....I could fix your toilet & install you a new faucet too  !!

I'm sorry about your friend Paul, that's really sad.  I hope you and your church family are doing okay.  

I just realized tomorrow is my 10 month anniversary.  Finally into double digits!  Can't WAIT for it to be a year!


----------



## Annalog

Hey Jen, do I need to wait until tomorrow to wish you a Happy 10 Month Anniversary?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jen said:


> Hey Geoff, I'M in OH! It's a fabulous place to be. I live in Columbus. It's absolutely gorgeous today, I hope it stays that way for you. We're almost at peak time for fall.
> 
> Gertie - I work in the plumbing business (as a rep, not a plumber)....I could fix your toilet & install you a new faucet too !!
> 
> I'm sorry about your friend Paul, that's really sad. I hope you and your church family are doing okay.
> 
> I just realized tomorrow is my 10 month anniversary. Finally into double digits! Can't WAIT for it to be a year!


Jen, I've installed quite a few toilet insides. It depends on how much room I have to work whether I mind doing it or not. I turned off the water and it was very tight. I don't think this is going to be a fun install. When the toilet tank in my bathroom cracked, I had a flapperless toilet installed. Love it.

I won't tell you about the new sink and faucet I installed. It's another one of Gertie's stupid stories and I would have to admit that not all my stupid stories relate to smoking.


----------



## 908tracy

Whoa!!!! Happy 10 months smober Jen!!!!  Congrats girl!!!

_I won't tell you about the new sink and faucet I installed. It's another one of Gertie's stupid stories and I would have to admit that not all my stupid stories relate to smoking. _

^^^^I love it Gertie! A girl after my own heart....you should hear some of the things I've done!!^^^^


----------



## geoffthomas

Thanks all.  Will post if I can so that you can follow the Pilgrim's progress.
Jen - actually going to be in Worthington. Then up to Euclid.
It always seems easier to say Columbus and Cleveland.

Grew up in Cleveland. Lived in East Cleveland, Parma, Broadview Heights and Euclid. So all around the city.
Moved from there in 1967 (showing my age).

Ohio is indeed a great state.
Just sayin.....


----------



## Andra

Happy 10 Month Anniversary Jen!


----------



## Jen

Thanks guys!!  I'm feeling pretty good about it.  I really think the cravings are getting fewer and fewer.  I mentioned to some co-workers today that it was my 10 month anniversary, my dad (who I work with) said - "once I quit for 9 months and started again".  Yeah, thanks for the encouragement....ha ha!!  I refuse to fall now, it just isn't going to happen.  It doesn't even smell that good when I'm around it anymore!  
I weighed myself this morning - I'm 7 pounds LIGHTER than when I quit!!  I'm really, really happy about that.  I was terrified of the weight gain.  My husband said to me this morning "I think you're getting skinnier!" - not many better compliments than that!!    

You're only about 15 minutes from me Geoff!  I'm in Hilliard, on the west side of town.  I grew up in Dublin, which is right next to Worthington!  I do love Cleveland, I'm a Browns fan after all   (if you're a football fan, you know that's tough!)


----------



## sandypeach

Happy Anniversary, Jen!


----------



## geoffthomas

Jen said:


> Thanks guys!! I'm feeling pretty good about it. I really think the cravings are getting fewer and fewer. I mentioned to some co-workers today that it was my 10 month anniversary, my dad (who I work with) said - "once I quit for 9 months and started again". Yeah, thanks for the encouragement....ha ha!! I refuse to fall now, it just isn't going to happen. It doesn't even smell that good when I'm around it anymore!
> I weighed myself this morning - I'm 7 pounds LIGHTER than when I quit!! I'm really, really happy about that. I was terrified of the weight gain. My husband said to me this morning "I think you're getting skinnier!" - not many better compliments than that!!
> 
> You're only about 15 minutes from me Geoff! I'm in Hilliard, on the west side of town. I grew up in Dublin, which is right next to Worthington! I do love Cleveland, I'm a Browns fan after all  (if you're a football fan, you know that's tough!)


Yeah but Brown's fans STAY Brown's fans. So I still root for them deep down even though the Redskins are the local team now.


----------



## Jen

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah but Brown's fans STAY Brown's fans. So I still root for them deep down even though the Redskins are the local team now.


EXACTLY!! I'm also a Reds fan (I live in Columbus, I don't have to be tied to a city...) and someone a month ago called me a fair weather fan because they actually did good this year. I replied with saying that by being a Browns fan I think I'm automatically exempt from ever being a fair weather fan!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jen said:


> Thanks guys!! I'm feeling pretty good about it. I really think the cravings are getting fewer and fewer. I mentioned to some co-workers today that it was my 10 month anniversary, my dad (who I work with) said - "once I quit for 9 months and started again". Yeah, thanks for the encouragement....ha ha!! I refuse to fall now, it just isn't going to happen. It doesn't even smell that good when I'm around it anymore!
> I weighed myself this morning - I'm 7 pounds LIGHTER than when I quit!! I'm really, really happy about that. I was terrified of the weight gain. My husband said to me this morning "I think you're getting skinnier!" - not many better compliments than that!!
> 
> You're only about 15 minutes from me Geoff! I'm in Hilliard, on the west side of town. I grew up in Dublin, which is right next to Worthington! I do love Cleveland, I'm a Browns fan after all  (if you're a football fan, you know that's tough!)


You're meeting all your goals, Jen. That's so great.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Annalog

Way to go Jen!!! 10 months anniversary and lost weight as well.


----------



## sandypeach

I must confess to having a cigar after lunch today.  All three of my V2 batteries need recharging and I met a dear friend at a local cigar bar for lunch.  Well, he just happened to have an extra cigar with him, so I smoked it.  I am not going to count this on indescretion against my almost two weeks of being smoke-free, but I will try to keep my batteries on a better rotation from now on.  One battery is recharged and I am using it now.  The other two are charging so I'll have backups available in a couple of hours.

There, I feel much better for having confessed (I must have latent Catholic tendencies; Hail Mary...)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sandypeach said:


> I must confess to having a cigar after lunch today. All three of my V2 batteries need recharging and I met a dear friend at a local cigar bar for lunch. Well, he just happened to have an extra cigar with him, so I smoked it. I am not going to count this on indescretion against my almost two weeks of being smoke-free, but I will try to keep my batteries on a better rotation from now on. One battery is recharged and I am using it now. The other two are charging so I'll have backups available in a couple of hours.
> 
> There, I feel much better for having confessed (I must have latent Catholic tendencies; Hail Mary...)


Good for you. It's just a slip, not a fall. Probably if you hadn't been at a cigar bar, you would have been able to make it.

Bless you, my son.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

sandypeach said:


> I must confess to having a cigar after lunch today. All three of my V2 batteries need recharging and I met a dear friend at a local cigar bar for lunch. Well, he just happened to have an extra cigar with him, so I smoked it. I am not going to count this on indescretion against my almost two weeks of being smoke-free, but I will try to keep my batteries on a better rotation from now on. One battery is recharged and I am using it now. The other two are charging so I'll have backups available in a couple of hours.
> 
> There, I feel much better for having confessed (I must have latent Catholic tendencies; Hail Mary...)


I have a sneaking suspicion that the location was more important then the lack of charged batteries. (winks)

Congrats on 10 months Jen! Keep on not smoking while working on looking smoking.


----------



## Jen

Thanks everyone!!!  Gertie, I love the cake - now I want some real cake!  

I always thought you didn't inhale cigars....does that even count?  I've never had one, I don't think I'd know how to do it without breathing it in.  Either way, you're good Paul!  Just move forward!


----------



## Lyndl

Congratulations Jen !  Milestones are so exciting.. I also can't wait to be one year smoke-free. 

Hang in there Paul...  you'll be fine, you have us now!  Just keep on keeping on.


----------



## Jen

Lyndl said:


> Congratulations Jen ! Milestones are so exciting.. I also can't wait to be one year smoke-free.


You're closer than I am, aren't you? Let us know when your date is so Gertie can have a cake ready for you !


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just made a batch of banana nut muffins. I'm happy to share so we can all celebrate whatever milestones we've reached.


----------



## Jen

I don't even like bananna nut muffins and I want one of those!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Well, I'd offer you one of the blueberry, but they came out a little heavy.


----------



## Lyndl

Jen said:


> You're closer than I am, aren't you? Let us know when your date is so Gertie can have a cake ready for you !


No, I have ages to go... you'll get there first. Maybe I can have a cupcake at 6 months?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lyndl said:


> No, I have ages to go... you'll get there first. Maybe I can have a cupcake at 6 months?


You made it well past the three month wall. You definitely deserve a cupcake.


----------



## Lyndl

Oooh yummy  thanks Gertie !!


----------



## geoffthomas

I have safely returned to Maryland from Ohio.
It was a nice trip. Enjoyed seeing my sister, my sister-in-law, nieces, nephews, and grand-whatevers.
My SIL and her husband have a house that has it's own beach on Lake Erie in Euclid, OH.  Nice view.
We got to attend the 75th anniversary of the Euclid, OH library. Which was a nice little affair.

I am glad to see that you all have been well and are keeping your "pledge".
Lyndl and Jen are being especially good.
And Gertie has been busy baking, I see.

Has everyone been taking meds and exercise and eating (or not-eating) what they should?

Hmmmm?


----------



## Annalog

Geoff, glad to hear you had a nice trip and have returned home safely.

I have been OK at taking my meds. I gained a couple pounds, probably due to not getting back to eating properly after vacation. However I feel as if I have a bit more energy, probably due to my iron levels having reached "low normal" and hopefully still creeping up. I noticed that I am back to walking at what I consider my normal speed (faster than I have been walking for most of this year). I have several projects at home I am now looking forward to doing now that I have energy again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good to see you back, Geoff. Did you know the sytycd tour was in Ohio while you were there?

Anna, glad to hear your iron levels are coming back up. Any word yet on what caused the drop?

Good news from my end. I heard from my neuro and the EEG was perfect. No problems. I'm off Keppra for good. YAY.


----------



## sandypeach

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Good news from my end. I heard from my neuro and the EEG was perfect. No problems. I'm off Keppra for good. YAY.


Great news, Gertie!

Geoff, glad to know you've arrived back home, safely.

Anna, keep that iron level coming up and have fun with the projects.

Doing well with the V2, but getting frustrated with shipping delays on refill cartridges. My supply will run out later this week and the new shipment I ordered 8 days ago still has not been sent. I still have plenty of the old blucig cartridges and two batteries, so I am interspersing them with the V2 at work to try and get a few extra days of vapor.

I imagine Tracy is feeling some of the same frurstration, if her shipment is also delayed.

Paul


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Good to see you back, Geoff. Did you know the sytycd tour was in Ohio while you were there?
> 
> Anna, glad to hear your iron levels are coming back up. Any word yet on what caused the drop?
> 
> Good news from my end. I heard from my neuro and the EEG was perfect. No problems. I'm off Keppra for good. YAY.


Great news Gertie!

Apparently the drop in iron levels was a combination of the following:

Due to stress of the past few years followed by bronchitis and weight gain, I was not as healthy as usual.
While life was extremely stressful or I was ill I did not donate blood at the Red Cross but after I felt well again I went back to donating every 8 or 9 weeks.
I changed my normal diet in order to eat healthier and to lose weight. That included cutting out McD breakfast burritos and fast food lunches. Apparently eggs and red meat were my primary sources of iron.
As I was eating less fat and red meat, my cholesterol levels dropped to normal but my iron dropped below normal.
Since high levels of iron are dangerous, the body does not absorb iron well and has systems in place to make it more difficult to absorb iron as the levels approach normal.

Also, my iron levels were not extremely low but my doctor believes in being proactive. Also, stress and other factors may have been impacting my energy levels.

I had gone back to eating McD breakfast burritos since egg yolks are a good source of iron but now that my hens are laying regularly, I am now eating my egg dishes (scrambled eggs with salsa, egg custard, etc.) at home. I am cooking more in cast iron pans.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cast Iron pots are great. I love cooking on those. For some reason we only use them when we are car camping. I love my cast iron tea pots. My Husband cannot understand why I would want more but they are so pretty....

I have succeeded in completing little to no exercise the past week. I did manage to eat well and drink a ton. Back to the gym this week.

Paul: It might very well be that you get to try out the will power and not smoke without the e cigs. You will do great if it comes to that because you want to stop smoking and will power through it.


----------



## Jen

Glad you're back home safe Geoff.  You split just in time - we've got tornados all over the place today, winds are upwards of 60-70 mph.  And I'm pretty sure it hasn't stopped raining for about 4 hours - with no sign of stopping!  

Great news Gertie!!  As soon as I figure out how, I'll bake you something.... 

I have also been on an exercize haitus this week.  Randomly one day my lower back started hurting, so I was letting it heal.  Still have no idea what I did, I must have just turned or slept funny.  I think I was sitting and walking funny because it hurt, so lots of other muscles in my back started hurting.  I woke up saturday and could barely move, so I went in for a massage.  I told him to just work on my upper body - he barely got past my neck in the whole hour.  He said lots of women walk in and tell him that they're a mess and most are full of it - but he said I was one of the worst cases he's ever seen.  I carry everything in my neck and shoulders, and have been stressed lately.  Guess it was worse than I thought.  He said he could have spent an hour on my lower back alone.  Lovely!!  Guess I just need more massages.....darn!
Speaking of - I have an algae body wrap tonight - my first ever.  I got a 60% deal and decided to try it, it's supposed to be very detoxifying and relaxing.  We'll see!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Good to see you back, Geoff. Did you know the sytycd tour was in Ohio while you were there?


I did not know this.
We might have considered going had we known - but then now that I think about it we really didn't have the time to spare.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I did not know this.
> We might have considered going had we known - but then now that I think about it we really didn't have the time to spare.


And you probably couldn't have gotten tickets.

*Paul*, can you stretch out the time between ecigs to make them last until your next shipment? This might be a good time to start cutting back. You've got to take that step at some point. This may be the time.


----------



## 908tracy

Paul,
I feel your pain concerning the backorder issue at V2. I still have not received my kit, although they say it has partially shipped. I sent you a pm with some info I've learned about how to get around their supply issue at the moment. I hope it helps you get by without analogs, you are doing fantastic! =)
Gertie,
Great news about the no more Keppra! Wonderful. Now does this mean you do not have to worry about head explosions anymore? Oh I certainly hope so! (((hugs)))
Geoff,
Glad you are back safely and missed the tornadoes! We are getting slammed with rain and thunderstorms all day today, I suppose the remnants of what you all had yesterday.
Jen,
Take it easy and enjoy those massages!
Anna,
Glad you have your energy and have fun with those projects. =)
Prof,
Take it easy with the gym.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> Gertie,
> Great news about the no more Keppra! Wonderful. Now does this mean you do not have to worry about head explosions anymore? Oh I certainly hope so! (((hugs)))


The longer I go without a head explosion, the less likely it is that I will have one. Health insurance companies won't insure me until I'm 10 years past and it's been 6.5 years. These guys know what they're doing, so once I get to 10 years, I think I'll be pretty safe. Fortunately, I have medicare disability so I'm good with insurance now. Unfortunately, I can't fly but I enjoy taking the train. I'm finally past the dizzy spells and headaches, too.

I gotta tell ya'. I'm feeling really good.










Now if only I looked this good.


----------



## Lyndl

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The longer I go without a head explosion, the less likely it is that I will have one. Health insurance companies won't insure me until I'm 10 years past and it's been 6.5 years. These guys know what they're doing, so once I get to 10 years, I think I'll be pretty safe. Fortunately, I have medicare disability so I'm good with insurance now. Unfortunately, I can't fly but I enjoy taking the train. I'm finally past the dizzy spells and headaches, too.
> 
> I gotta tell ya'. I'm feeling really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if only I looked this good.


Well, to us, you DO look this good! 

Welcome back Geoff.
Paul I'm sorry to hear about your supply problems. Hang in there!


----------



## Andra

It seems everyone is doing a good job keeping up with their "thing."  Way to go!
I can add that dance lessons and going out to dance several times a week is definitely a cardio workout, especially if you dance multiple fast songs in a row!  I think we can do about 3 of them now before we have to sit down and when we first started, it was hard to get all the way through a song.
Now if I can just figure out how to get to the gym and do weights regularly in between the dance stuff, I think I'd have a handle on the exercise thing...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> It seems everyone is doing a good job keeping up with their "thing." Way to go!
> I can add that dance lessons and going out to dance several times a week is definitely a cardio workout, especially if you dance multiple fast songs in a row! I think we can do about 3 of them now before we have to sit down and when we first started, it was hard to get all the way through a song.
> Now if I can just figure out how to get to the gym and do weights regularly in between the dance stuff, I think I'd have a handle on the exercise thing...


Dancing is my favorite thing to do. I know you're having fun.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Paul, are you still with us?

Tracey, have those ecigs arrived yet?

How's everyone else, doing okay?


----------



## geoffthomas

As there have been no recent reports, I will just add a generic "good job" and "keep up the good work".

Remember to focus on the next temptation.  Don't look too far ahead.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Annalog

I made it through Halloween without eating too much candy. I did eat some but I am glad the bowls of candy around the office are no longer being filled at work. Now I only need to avoid the bowl at the front desk.

Between using a sewing machine for my Halloween costume and a knitting machine for baby blankets and the hand sewing needed to finish them, I have not been getting much exercise lately. Fortunately I have been able to keep the first number on the bathroom scale at 1.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> I made it through Halloween without eating too much candy. I did eat some but I am glad the bowls of candy around the office are no longer being filled at work. Now I only need to avoid the bowl at the front desk.
> 
> Between using a sewing machine for my Halloween costume and a knitting machine for baby blankets and the hand sewing needed to finish them, I have not been getting much exercise lately. Fortunately I have been able to keep the first number on the bathroom scale at 1.


This is a tough time of the year to try to lose weight. As long as you're keeping it at "1", you're doing great.

How's your blood count?


----------



## sandypeach

I'm still here, lurking more than posting.  3.5 weeks in and still no tobacco.  I was able to change my order to medium strength and get it shipped earlier, it ought to be here tomorrow.  Meanwhile, I discovered that I could refill the cartridges I have and a friend gave me a partially used bottle of eliquid to tide me over.  I have also ordered my own suppy of eliquid so I can stretch out my supply of cartridges and have to order less often.  The first order of eliquid is full strength and I plan to alternate between the two strengths for a while.

Annalog, maybe you can find an old sewing machine with a manual treadle to get some exercise while you sew. 

Paul


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sandypeach said:


> I'm still here, lurking more than posting. 3.5 weeks in and still no tobacco. I was able to change my order to medium strength and get it shipped earlier, it ought to be here tomorrow. Meanwhile, I discovered that I could refill the cartridges I have and a friend gave me a partially used bottle of eliquid to tide me over. I have also ordered my own suppy of eliquid so I can stretch out my supply of cartridges and have to order less often. The first order of eliquid is full strength and I plan to alternate between the two strengths for a while.
> 
> Annalog, maybe you can find an old sewing machine with a manual treadle to get some exercise while you sew.
> 
> Paul


Sounds like a plan. Glad you found an alternative.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Annalog said:


> I made it through Halloween without eating too much candy. I did eat some but I am glad the bowls of candy around the office are no longer being filled at work. Now I only need to avoid the bowl at the front desk.
> 
> Between using a sewing machine for my Halloween costume and a knitting machine for baby blankets and the hand sewing needed to finish them, I have not been getting much exercise lately. Fortunately I have been able to keep the first number on the bathroom scale at 1.


I have to say that I am happy that it has been a year since my wedding and I have not gained weight. I hav enot lost weight but I have not gained weight. That is a good thing.

I am glad to hear that you have found a way to take care of your problem Paul. Here is hoping that the medium strength goes smoothly for you and you can quickly drop down to low and then none!


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> This is a tough time of the year to try to lose weight. As long as you're keeping it at "1", you're doing great.
> 
> How's your blood count?


Thanks Gertie! On the blood count, the specialist doctor did not give me a copy of the results and just said it was "low normal." I am supposed to check with my regular doctor in a few weeks and have it tested again. He always makes sure I get a copy of the results. 



sandypeach said:


> ...
> Annalog, maybe you can find an old sewing machine with a manual treadle to get some exercise while you sew.
> 
> Paul


  

Paul, glad to hear you are at 3.5 weeks and still not smoking! Yea for you!



ProfCrash said:


> I have to say that I am happy that it has been a year since my wedding and I have not gained weight. I hav enot lost weight but I have not gained weight. That is a good thing.
> ...


Yea for you, Prof, at maintaining a consistent weight!


----------



## Jen

Hey everyone!
Just checking in.  I've been busy as usual, out of town at meetings & a convention for the last week.  I feel like I could sleep for the next week!!  Nothing like 3 hours of sleep, followed by 2 meetings, 7 hours of convention, then 2 cocktail parties all in one day!  Then rinse & repeat.  I'm exhausted!!  
But otherwise good.  I've been too busy for exercize, so I need to get back on that wagon.  Hope everyone else is good!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jen said:


> Hey everyone!
> Just checking in. I've been busy as usual, out of town at meetings & a convention for the last week. I feel like I could sleep for the next week!! Nothing like 3 hours of sleep, followed by 2 meetings, 7 hours of convention, then 2 cocktail parties all in one day! Then rinse & repeat. I'm exhausted!!
> But otherwise good. I've been too busy for exercize, so I need to get back on that wagon. Hope everyone else is good!!


Glad you checked in, Jen. What a busy life you lead. Hope you can take a little time for yourself and hubby.


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Gertie.


----------



## Annalog

_*Happy Birthday Gertie!*_


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thank you, guys. In case you were going to ask, I'm 49. Can't get away with 39 anymore.


----------



## geoffthomas

A gentleman never asks a lady her age.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Andra

*Happy Happy Birthday Gertie!!!
And may you have a wonderful year (and many more)!*​


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thank you, Andra.


----------



## sandypeach

Hey, Happy Birthday, Gertie!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sandypeach said:


> Hey, Happy Birthday, Gertie!


Thanks, Paul.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/11/04/AR2010110402853.html?hpid=topnews

"Screening former or current smokers with high-tech scans can significantly cut deaths from lung cancer, according to a long-awaited federal study released Thursday.

The study of more than 53,000 middle-aged and elderly people who either once smoked or currently smoke heavily found there were 20 percent fewer deaths among those who underwent annual screening with a scanning procedure known as a low-dose helical computed tomography (CT) compared with those who got standard chest X-rays. "

This might be something for you smokers who don't smoke or who are trying not to smoke to talk about with your Doctors. I know that my Mothers lung cancer was found on a standard X-Ray. It jumped from Stage 1B to 3B when they found some cells in her lymph nodes (booooo). It was a slow growing cancer and she had no symptoms of lung cancer, she was having trouble with a persistant cough and that is it. If they had not found it through the random chest x-ray then we might not have had the last 3 1/2 years. It sounds like she would have even better odds if she had a CT scan at some point in time.

Not that she would have known to have a CT scan given that she only smoked for a year or so in her 20's. But you know what I mean.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Very interesting, Prof. I'll be sure to ask my doc about it. I haven't even had a chest xray in two years.


----------



## Lyndl

Happy Birthday Gertie.  

Thanks for the interesting info Prof...


----------



## 908tracy

Oh poo! Always a day late and a dollar short.

Happy Belated Birthday Gertie! May you have a wonderful year and many many more!!!

Prof, Very interesting info you've provided. Thank you!

As for me...I've been preoccupied (and I know you will all forgive me) on another site trying to familliarize myself with the world of e-cigs. It turns out that I did get my kit, but coughed my fool head off everytime I tried it, so did boyfriend. I am not giving up that easily though! Doing research, asking the veterans and taking their advice to make this work for me, etc. V2 suggested that I may be having a problem with PG in the liquid and long story short....I returned their kit and ordered another elsewhere. I, like Paul want to use my own liquid for filling and cannot believe how many people are using this method to quit analogs. It's amazing!~
I am now on eGo watch (brand of e-cig for heavier smokers with more battery life etc). Wish me luck y'all?! 

(((hugs)))


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for the birthday wishes, Lyndl and Tracy.



908tracy said:


> As for me...I've been preoccupied (and I know you will all forgive me) on another site trying to familliarize myself with the world of e-cigs. It turns out that I did get my kit, but coughed my fool head off everytime I tried it, so did boyfriend. I am not giving up that easily though! Doing research, asking the veterans and taking their advice to make this work for me, etc. V2 suggested that I may be having a problem with PG in the liquid and long story short....I returned their kit and ordered another elsewhere. I, like Paul want to use my own liquid for filling and cannot believe how many people are using this method to quit analogs. It's amazing!~
> I am now on eGo watch (brand of e-cig for heavier smokers with more battery life etc). Wish me luck y'all?!
> 
> (((hugs)))


So the cure is worse than the disease? How disappointing for you and DBF. I'm happy you're persisting. You're both going to make it.


----------



## Jen

SHOOT!  I'm late too!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY GERTIE!!!  Hope you had a great day.  

Tracy - LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You can do it, I know it!!!!!


----------



## sandypeach

Tracy,
Sorry to hear you had such trouble with the PG liquid.  When I ordered my eliquid, I got the VG (vegetable glycerin).  It's kinda thick and takes some patience to fill the cartridges with it, but the amount of vapor produced is amazing.  I really hope the eGo works out for you.

Paul


----------



## 908tracy

Thank you my loves, for the good luck wishes. I am very hopeful!

Yes Gertie, it seems as though it can take a bit of time to find what works best for you in the world of vaping which is why I am researching it on the other site. I've sent Paul the link too in case he decides to need more info down the road. =) Whatever it takes to get us off of those nasty analogs (real cigs) and keep us off, I am all for it!

Paul, You can add a drop or two of distilled water when using straight VG to thin it out. I've also ordered some 100% VG juice as well as some 50/50 mixes. Stay tuned!!! Check out that site, You will learn so much. =)

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!!~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Jen. I had a very nice day. 

Tracy, why do I feel like I'm in Snape's lab? Wolfsbane Potion anyone?


----------



## geoffthomas

Tracy - I am so happy that you and DBF are committed.
I just know that you will find the magic formula that will do it for you.

Gertie - it scares me when you are in the lab.  Don't mix up potions that are tooo dangerous.

Just sayin.....


----------



## 908tracy

LOL @ Gertie!

Funny you say that because my very first post over there went something like this.... "I am looking for something that is easy to operate, and you don't need a degree in chemistry to enjoy!" lol GMTA

Some are very in depth with it all, they DIY mix (not me, too much math for this girl) so they hooked me up with some very nice sites to order what I am looking for. I will gladly pay a little bit more than DIYers to have someone else get the math headaches and send me the mix that I like. (when I find what that is of course)

Geoffthomas, I am committed at this point, bf however says he will go it with just patches as he really disliked our last attempt at e-cigs. I've ordered some non menthol flavors in an attempt to get him to try it once again along with me! ***insert evil laugh here*** My hope is that with the new tricks I've learned from the pros combined with the e-juices ordered I can come up with a killer mix that he will love!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

and that's all I'm sayin'


----------



## Annalog

908tracy said:


> ... I, like Paul want to use my own liquid for filling and cannot believe how many people are using this method to quit analogs. It's amazing!~ ...





908tracy said:


> ... Whatever it takes to get us off of those nasty analogs (real cigs) and keep us off, I am all for it! ...


I had to re-read the first mention of 'analogs" a couple times to figure out what it meant. I then read the second post and saw I had gotten it right. It made me smile as I associated it with Model Railroaders calling trains and such in the real world as the 'prototypes'. 

Way to go, Tracy!

Have a great weekend, everyone.

Anna (not a nasty analog )


----------



## 908tracy

LOL!

Just so everyone knows, who may not know too much about vaping, you find a nic strength close to what you are used to when you first make the switch. When you find your niche (if you will) you then decrease the amount of nic, and again until you are down to ZERO nic. =) That's the easiest way that those who have successfully quit have done so. 
Even those who are perfectly happy to keep on vaping their original nic strength are still better off vaping than smoking because when you vape, it's just nicotine in liquid form, water, and VG/PG (vegetable glycerine, propylene glycol) which is found in everyday things we use/consume. (soaps, toothpaste, baking goods etc) We all know smoking has 4,000 or more carcinogens that kill us over time.I am hoping to decrease my nic strength over time and be done with it all at some point. =D

OMG Anna!!! I forgot your nic here, no you are by far not nasty!  lol I also forgot to mention that they refer to real cigs as analogs....like older tv's are analog and newer ones are digital.


----------



## Jen

That cracks me up that they call real ones analogs!!  (I live with a musician, so I hear that word a lot!)  
I hope you find what works for you Tracy!!  Can't wait to have you back in the world of non smokers  !!


----------



## sandypeach

Lovin' the analog vs. Annalog comments.  I started to use that term on a previous post and decided not to because it might cause some confusion.  On the positive side, today marks one month (!) of analog freedom (but not Annalog freedom).  Thanks to all for the support and prayers and encouragement.  

Tracy, I want to hear about your eGo experience as soon as possible.

Paul


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sandypeach said:


> Lovin' the analog vs. Annalog comments. I started to use that term on a previous post and decided not to because it might cause some confusion. On the positive side, today marks one month (!) of analog freedom (but not Annalog freedom). Thanks to all for the support and prayers and encouragement.
> 
> Tracy, I want to hear about your eGo experience as soon as possible.
> 
> Paul


My daughter brought up the ecigs at dinner the other night because one of her patients uses them. Boy did I feel like an expert. I was able to explain the whole thing to them. Thanks for the education, Paul and Tracy.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am grateful to be educated about anything.
I find that one can become more accepting (tolerant if you need that word) if you know more.
Applied to any subject.

But the more I know about cigarette and nicotine addiction, the more I can sympathize with others and also to better understand what I went through when I was smoking and when I quit.

Just sayin.....


----------



## sandypeach

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My daughter brought up the ecigs at dinner the other night because one of her patients uses them. Boy did I feel like an expert. I was able to explain the whole thing to them. Thanks for the education, Paul and Tracy.


Glad to be of service, milady (or is that malady  )

Paul


----------



## Annalog

Paul, congratulations on your first month of analog freedom. May you have many more months and years of freedom to come. 

From _The New Oxford American Dictionary_:
*analog*

n. a person or thing seen as comparable to another: _the idea that the fertilized egg contains a miniature analog of every adult structure._
<SPECIAL USAGE> [CHEMISTRY] a compound with a molecular structure closely similar to that of another.
adj. relating to or using signals or information represented by a continuously variable physical quantity such as spatial position or voltage. Often contrasted with DIGITAL (sense 1).
<SPECIAL USAGE> (of a clock or watch) showing the time by means of hands rather than displayed digits
<ORIGIN> early 19th cent.: from French, from Greek _analogon_, neuter of _analogos_ 'proportionate'.

My dad used to 'program' analog computers by rewiring or rebuilding them. From Wikipedia: "An analog computer is a form of computer that uses the continuously-changeable aspects of physical phenomena such as electrical,[1] mechanical, or hydraulic quantities to model the problem being solved." I started programming on digital computers in the early 1970s.

With my first name and middle initial of L, as well as growing up before digital clocks and watches were common, it is not surprising that I have used Analog, Analogue, and Annalog as my nom (de plume) or nickname since the 1960's.


----------



## Lyndl

Happy one-month anniversary Paul   
  
Tracy, good luck with the next batch.  I hope you find a brew that is true


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lyndl said:


> Happy one-month anniversary Paul
> 
> Tracy, good luck with the next batch. I hope you find a brew that is true


The pellet with the poison's in the chalice from the palace. The vessel with the pestle has the brew that is true.


----------



## sandypeach

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The pellet with the poison's in the chalice from the palace. The vessel with the pestle has the brew that is true.


You been watchin' NCIS reruns tonight?

P


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sandypeach said:


> You been watchin' NCIS reruns tonight?
> 
> P


That's from The Court Jester with Danny Kaye. A very, very funny movie.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The pellet with the poison's in the chalice from the palace. The vessel with the pestle has the brew that is true.


I said to DH, "Name the source of this," and then read the sentences above. He laughed for a while and, after he caught his breath, said, "The Court Jester. Danny Kaye."

Thanks for smiles and memories!


----------



## sandypeach

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's from The Court Jester with Danny Kaye. A very, very funny movie.


Yes, I know, but I was watching an NCIS rerun right before I saw your post and DiNozzo used that very quote. Quite coincidental, no?

Paul


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sandypeach said:


> Yes, I know, but I was watching an NCIS rerun right before I saw your post and DiNozzo used that very quote. Quite coincidental, no?
> 
> Paul


Very coincidental. Must mean I should watch the movie tonight. I made my GS watch it last summer and he nearly rolled on the floor.


----------



## sem

Would someone post the link for more ecig info? Transitioning to e from analog now and am using the V2 but would like to refill myself. I am a total newbie so all info is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## sandypeach

sem said:


> Would someone post the link for more ecig info? Transitioning to e from analog now and am using the V2 but would like to refill myself. I am a total newbie so all info is appreciated. Thanks.


I got my refill eliquid from www.americaneliquidstore.com

Paul


----------



## 908tracy

Everyone,

Just got my eGo and I must say it is a huge improvement over everything else I've tried. No constant recharging, (as is with smaller brands) the e-juices taste so much better (bf, my Mom and I are really liking the banana cream 100% VG at the moment) than any prefilled carts I've tried. It does not look like an analog but a bit more like a cigar, but that doesn't bother me in the least, as long as it works. (and it does!)

Paul, Congratulations my friend on one month analog (not Annalog...we LOVE you!) free! That is amazing and I cannot wait to join you. =) I will post some things below for you and sem to check out for more info on e-cigs. 

I accidentally broke my charger and am awaiting it's replacement. Should be here later this week, and I have ordered some more juices as well. As soon as I find one that I want to use as my "all day vape" I will be ordering that in a large amount and be well on my way. Not sure if you noticed my mention of my Mom and my boyfriend above, but it seems both are open to the idea after trying out my eGo!!! To convert those two would be a HUGE success and I am so excited that they liked it. =) It's funny but most people start out thinking they want a tobacco flavor only to find that isn't the case at all. There are big biker type men who say you'd never know by looking at them but their all day vape are things like blueberry cobbler, or strawberry waffle! I just cannot wait to tell Big Tobacco to stuff it!!!!


----------



## 908tracy

sem,

First of all, good for you for making the transition! Here are some links for you to check out....

(www.e-cigarette-forum.com) There is so much info there, you could get lost for weeks! Everything from DIY juicing (cheaper if you want to go that way), all of the good juice companies, sales and coupon codes for every major company, the list goes on and on!

Some really highly recommended sites for juice are....

www.vaperite.com (I've tried and really like theirs. They even have organic juices)
www.backwoodsbrew.net (have not tried theirs yet) 
www.freedomsmokeusa.com (I like theirs too)
www.vaporbomb.com (not tried yet)
MrsTsBakery (not positive of link)
***concerning PG/VG...PG gives more throat hit, VG makes tons of vapor. Some companies will allow you to chose your percentages of each, or go 100% with either.***

Some sites with good prices on units/parts (carts and cartomizers, atomizers etc) are...
www.cignot.com
www.litecigusa.net (fast shipping)-located in PA, closest to me
www.liberty-flights.com

Enjoy surfing!


----------



## 908tracy

Sorry, something else I wanted to share.

If you order a nic strength that seems to be too high for your liking, you can buy VG (glycerine) at Walmart to dilute it down to a lower level. It's in the pharmacy section by the rubbing alcohol. 

When starting out, you need to find a nic level that satisfies the urges we all get when quitting and start there. After a bit you level down a lot like the patch steps you down until you are at 0 mg. Some people just like the ritual of it after that and continue at 0. Just thought I'd share that.


----------



## Annalog

Great news Tracy! I am glad you are happy with the eGo and that your mom and BF like it as well.

Don't worry about the use of the term 'analog' for tobacco cigarettes; I know wanting to be free of analogs does not mean that I should go away.


----------



## 908tracy

Annalog said:


> Great news Tracy! I am glad you are happy with the eGo and that your mom and BF like it as well.
> 
> Don't worry about the use of the term 'analog' for tobacco cigarettes; I know wanting to be free of analogs does not mean that I should go away.


^^^Indeed, it does NOT!^^^  And thank you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Banana cream? Oh, my. This could be a breakthrough in dieting. I have an urge for banana cream pie, I light up a nicotine free ecig and the urge goes away. 

Tracey, I'm very happy that your Mom and BF are thinking about joining you. 

Sem, keep in touch and let us know how you're doing.


----------



## Jen

I thought the same thing Gertie!!  My blu cig had vanilla, etc - but certainly not bananna cream!  I have a strange desire to try those, although I've been quit for 10 months.....
  
I'm SO excited for you Tracy!!  You're doing it right this time, you'll be prepared and I hope all 3 of you succeed - good job in getting your mom and BF to join you!!  

Congrats on one month Paul, that's so great!!  You're well on your way.  

Welcome Sem, and good luck to you!  Please check in and let us know how you're doing.  

And sorry Anna, I've said it to others and I'll say it again to you - you're STUCK with us!!


----------



## sem

Thanks for all of the great info, Tracy! I'm going to run out of analog cigs in about three days and have no plans to buy more. I have enough ecigs to last about two weeks after that so I need to decide which one to go with and get an order in. I'm not ready to go without the nicotine for a lot of reasons but I am ready to go without the other health hazards. I'm going on a business trip and if I run out while I'm gone, the ecigs will have to do. I'm not going to buy anymore analogs. Being in a strange setting away from my usual stressers should make it easier. I always smoke less when  I am away from home.

I have a lot of preparing to do so that I can leave my family able to cope without me but I plan to find some time surfing the sites you recommended. It sounds like fun and I'm intrigued by the large variety of flavors.

Again, thanks all. This thread was the cause of my choice to quit. You are all awesome!


----------



## sem

Jen - you could get the 0 nic carts in several flavors. Just be sure that the "smoking ritual" won't come back. I always thought that a great diet aid would be thouse little breath strips in flavors that people crave like potato chips, mashed potatoes and gravy, etc. When you crave a taste of something rather than food. 

I'll keep in touch - be gone until the end of next week. I have been lurking on this thread since the beginning - finally took the leap.


----------



## Jen

sem said:


> Again, thanks all. This thread was the cause of my choice to quit. You are all awesome!


YAY!!! We love to hear that!!!

I think I should probably just stay away all together, I think I've really kicked it and don't want to bring back any desire to do it! But seriously - bananna cream sounds amazing!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tracy - all I can say is "Hooray".

Paul - keep going.

Sem - welcome out of lurking and good luck.

We are here for all of you.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sem said:


> Again, thanks all. This thread was the cause of my choice to quit. You are all awesome!


So happy to hear that.

I agree, Jen. It's not a good idea to undo all your hard work. The hardest thing to get over is the hand to mouth habit. No matter what the temptation, my hands are trained not to reach for a ciggy.

But I like the idea of flavor strips.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Banana cream? Oh, my. This could be a breakthrough in dieting. I have an urge for banana cream pie, I light up a nicotine free ecig and the urge goes away.
> ...





Jen said:


> I thought the same thing Gertie!! My blu cig had vanilla, etc - but certainly not bananna cream! ...
> And sorry Anna, I've said it to others and I'll say it again to you - you're STUCK with us!!





sem said:


> ... I always thought that a great diet aid would be thouse little breath strips in flavors that people crave like potato chips, mashed potatoes and gravy, etc. When you crave a taste of something rather than food.
> ...


Great minds think alike! I know that part of my problems with my weight is a craving for specific flavors. It is why I drink various herbal teas as they can provide intense flavors with no significant calories and without artificial sweetners. The flavor strips are a great idea.

Sem, I am happy to hear of your decision. Way to go!


----------



## Andra

Yay Sem!!!
Good for you for deciding to quit.


----------



## 908tracy

I totally agree with the flavors strips. YUMMY!

No, I do not want to tempt anyone here who has successfully quit smoking. This is strictly a helpful aid for those struggling with other aids. Just another form of nicotine delivery. 

Ok now about those flavor strips, or more specifically drops.....You could always mix up some glycerine and use Lorann's flavorings (flavoring used for e-juices) to create some flavored drops. Hmmm, wanting some banana cream pie? Pull a little vial out of your purse and squeeze a couple of drops on your tongue! Hey maybe we should market that idea....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> I totally agree with the flavors strips. YUMMY!
> 
> No, I do not want to tempt anyone here who has successfully quit smoking. This is strictly a helpful aid for those struggling with other aids. Just another form of nicotine delivery.
> 
> Ok now about those flavor strips, or more specifically drops.....You could always mix up some glycerine and use Lorann's flavorings (flavoring used for e-juices) to create some flavored drops. Hmmm, wanting some banana cream pie? Pull a little vial out of your purse and squeeze a couple of drops on your tongue! Hey maybe we should market that idea....


I like this.


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I like this.


Me too Gertie! If I ever get into DIY, I will try it and let you know if it's a winner or not! lol


----------



## Lyndl

sem said:


> Again, thanks all. This thread was the cause of my choice to quit. You are all awesome!


Hi Sem, welcome to the thread. Good Luck with your decision to quit. We're all in this together, so please keep us updated on your progress


----------



## geoffthomas

Well today is Friday.
Congratulations to any and all that made it to the weekend without smoking/overeating/etc.
Now let's relax, enjoy ourselves and not do these things on the weekend either.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Annalog

Finished a 5 K walk/run event this morning in under an hour. My mom, sister, and I finished at the same time. Mom took second place in the 70+ women out of at least three. I suspect that, at 78, she was the oldest.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Finished a 5 K walk/run event this morning in under an hour. My mom, sister, and I finished at the same time. Mom took second place in the 70+ women out of at least three. I suspect that, at 78, she was the oldest.


Wow! I couldn't do 5K if I took all week. It's nice that you all did it together.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Wow! I couldn't do 5K if I took all week. It's nice that you all did it together.


It is certainly more fun that we do these events together, even when my sister ran and my mom walked faster than me. (I had to push myself to keep up with Mom during this event. I think the only reason I could keep up was that I did not do any running at the beginning. Running seems to increase my overall time. ) The race sponsors have booths and we enjoy the pre- and post-event activities. It is also great to see so many people participating in something positive. However, with the stent and effects of chemo, 5 K (3.1 miles) is the longest event my mom can currently participate in.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> It is certainly more fun that we do these events together, even when my sister ran and my mom walked faster than me. (I had to push myself to keep up with Mom during this event. I think the only reason I could keep up was that I did not do any running at the beginning. Running seems to increase my overall time. ) The race sponsors have booths and we enjoy the pre- and post-event activities. It is also great to see so many people participating in something positive. However, with the stent and effects of chemo, 5 K (3.1 miles) is the longest event my mom can currently participate in.


Big hugs to your Mom to be able to do even that. She's a trooper.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, Gertie, I will pass on the hugs. I am convinced she is still around due to her attitude and determination.


----------



## Lyndl

Anna, I am in awe of your Mum.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, Lyndl. We are also in awe of her and have been for a long time.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Annalog said:


> It is certainly more fun that we do these events together, even when my sister ran and my mom walked faster than me. (I had to push myself to keep up with Mom during this event. I think the only reason I could keep up was that I did not do any running at the beginning. Running seems to increase my overall time. ) The race sponsors have booths and we enjoy the pre- and post-event activities. It is also great to see so many people participating in something positive. However, with the stent and effects of chemo, 5 K (3.1 miles) is the longest event my mom can currently participate in.


Your Mom sounds like an amazing woman.

Keep working out and eating right and you will soon be able to run with your sister. If you want to. I hate running with a passion. Seriously hate running. Won't do it. Even my trainer cannot get me to run. Yuck. Hurts my knees.

Swimming and biking are fun.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My late DH's grandfather was a race walker. Looks weird, but pretty easy on the body and really gets all the muscles involved.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, ProfCrash. While I love walking, I am not fond of running. My knees certainly do not like it. I might feel differently after I lose 70 pounds. 

Gertie, I remember seeing that video.  While I might not become a race walker, I would like to get back to my old pace of 4 miles per hour instead of my current 3 miles per hour.


----------



## Jen

Wow Anna, congrats to your mom and YOU too!!  I'm with Prof, I have a passionate hate for running.  I think all the years of running 4+ miles a day for sports in high school have done permanent damage to my knees.  I powerwalk with weights and shape up shoes, I feel like I burn more calories that way anyway, and I save my knees.  I don't quite 'race' walk....but close!  That's HARD if you ever try it!!  I think it's actually harder than running.  
To folks with knee problems, I highly, HIGHLY recommend the Sketchers shape up shoes.  They do work you more in the *behind* area - but I love them for the reason they were made in the first place - they take ALL impact out of walking.  Love them!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm going into my writing cave, so I won't be around much for a couple of weeks. I'm way behind.

I'll just issue a blanket,


----------



## Annalog

Thanks Jen! I will try Sketchers next time I am shoe shopping but so far the only walking/running shoes that seem to have the arch supports in the right place for my feet are some of the Saucony shoes.


----------



## sandypeach

Annalog said:


> Thanks Jen! I will try Sketchers next time I am shoe shopping but so far the only walking/running shoes that seem to have the arch supports in the right place for my feet are some of the Saucony shoes.


Oh, I love Saucony shoes! They are the most comfortable shoe I have ever worn. I've been wearing them for most of the last 10 years or so.

Paul


----------



## Annalog

I agree Paul! My mom has been wearing them for a very long time and my sister and I have been wearing them for about 15 years. We both inherited our mom's arches.


----------



## Lyndl

Reeboks are the shoes that work best for me.  I think I better dig them out and start some serious walking!


----------



## Jen

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm going into my writing cave, so I won't be around much for a couple of weeks. I'm way behind.
> 
> I'll just issue a blanket,


Peanut butter jelly time peanut butter jelly time! My husband has a t-shirt with that on it, it's my favorite!! Good luck Gertie!!


----------



## Jen

For those that don't watch family guy....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=752_SZIqoYc


----------



## Jen

Just wanted to pop in and say have a good smoke free, exercize & healthy eating weekend!!!  

My hubby is surprising me with a date tomorrow night for my birthday (tuesday) - he won't even tell me where we're going!  He just said 'dress nice, but not formal, I'll pick you up at 7:00'.  How cute!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jen said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say have a good smoke free, exercize & healthy eating weekend!!!
> 
> My hubby is surprising me with a date tomorrow night for my birthday (tuesday) - he won't even tell me where we're going! He just said 'dress nice, but not formal, I'll pick you up at 7:00'. How cute!!


Such a sweet guy. Happy Birthday.

Chris, where are you? Neo, stop in and say Hi!

Geoff? Where's our head cheerleader?


----------



## Jen

Gertie, you're the one I thought wasn't around - aren't you supposed to be in your cave?  Where is everyone else?!  

Neo is in SE Asia, I believe.  She'll be gone until after the holidays.  Hopefully she'll stop in soon - she's helped enable me over the accessory thread without even being here!!


----------



## geoffthomas

I am right here, Gertie.

Have a great and (enter item here)-free weekend.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jen said:


> Gertie, you're the one I thought wasn't around - aren't you supposed to be in your cave? Where is everyone else?!
> 
> Neo is in SE Asia, I believe. She'll be gone until after the holidays. Hopefully she'll stop in soon - she's helped enable me over the accessory thread without even being here!!


Yes, but I popped out today to go to Deathly Hallows. WOW! Best movie yet. Some nit-picky things, but overall, brilliant.



geoffthomas said:


> I am right here, Gertie.
> 
> Have a great and (enter item here)-free weekend.
> 
> Just sayin......


Okay, Geoff. Just haven't seen you around, and here I posted page 2 just for you.


----------



## 908tracy

Just a quickie hello to my KB family, all is well here on my end. =) I am vaping more and more, trying to kick those cigs to the curb! (using those less and less)

I hope you all have a fabulous weekend!~


----------



## Jen

Hey Tracy!
Glad to hear it!!  You'll be there soon enough.  

Glad to hear Deatlhy Hallows is good Gertie - my husband is pretty into Harry Potter and I'm sure I'll be seeing it!  I've seen all the movies but have never read the books.  I will if they're ever kindleized.  Good movies though!


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, Geoff. Just haven't seen you around, and here I posted page 2 just for you.


I did read it, just did not comment because I WANT the whole thing.

Just sayin...


----------



## Lyndl

I hope everyone's having a great weekend... Tracy you sound as if you're on the right track! Good work.


----------



## Annalog

Lyndl said:


> I hope everyone's having a great weekend... Tracy you sound as if you're on the right track! Good work.


I agree! Tracy, it sounds as if you are on the right track! You can do it!

I am currently focusing on not gaining weight. With the holidays and Mom back on chemo, I am not going to try to lose weight for a couple months. However I will not gain any weight either.


----------



## 908tracy

Thanks Lyndl, I surely hope so!

Annalog,

That sounds like a really great idea. The holidays are so difficult with all of the dinners, desserts and treats. I think your plan sounds wonderful.   ***I am rooting for ya to accomplish your goal!~***


----------



## Jen

What fun are the holidays without all the yummy food?  It would be torture to seriously try to lose weight during this season.  As with everything else, the key is moderation!!  
That rule goes out for Thanksgiving Day, though.  Anything goes on Thanksgiving!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Portion control!


----------



## Annalog

geoffthomas said:


> Portion control!


Absolutely!  I will be practicing moderation, even on Thanksgiving. I learned long ago that I feel much better if I don't eat too much. Besides, the first two bites of nearly anything provide most of the enjoyment.


----------



## geoffthomas

I have had to learn to eat a lot slower than I used to.
Not because of digestion problems but because of volume problems.
If I eat slow I can do a better job of stopping when I have had all I need.
When I eat fast - everything disappears before I realize it.

Just sayin....


----------



## Annalog

geoffthomas said:


> I have had to learn to eat a lot slower than I used to.
> Not because of digestion problems but because of volume problems.
> If I eat slow I can do a better job of stopping when I have had all I need.
> When I eat fast - everything disappears before I realize it.
> 
> Just sayin....


Also, eating slowly and savoring every bite increases the enjoyment while also reducing the amount consumed.


----------



## Lyndl

geoffthomas said:


> I have had to learn to eat a lot slower than I used to.
> Not because of digestion problems but because of volume problems.
> If I eat slow I can do a better job of stopping when I have had all I need.
> When I eat fast - everything disappears before I realize it.
> 
> Just sayin....


When I was a kid, all my Mum's mgazines had these ads in them for a weight loss programme. It was called "The Amazing Diet Secret of a Desperate Housewife". I used to wonder what this amazing secret could be. Years later I heard it was Chew every mouthful of food 100 times.

eta: I just googled it and here is the actual ad! http://www.infomarketingblog.com/images/Amazing_Diet_Secret.jpg


----------



## 908tracy

Good morning KB family!

I wanted to wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving! I hope your blessings are many and calories are few. 

To anyone Black Friday shopping...Be Careful. I think that event is more dangerous than holiday travelling! Enjoy your families all.  (((hugs)))


Lyndl,
Too funny! Chew your food 100 times I am one who eats very fast. (i know, not good) I will try to slow it down a bit on the good advice here. My favorite part of course is the pumpkin pie!!! Well, that and cold turkey sammies with mayo, salt and pepper. =)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just checking in. So busy I can barely breathe. I'm leaving here in about 20 minutes and probably won't be back for several hours. 

Hope everyone is staying on track and reaching for your goals. 

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Annalog

Have a wonderful Thanksgiving and weekend to all who celebrate it and a wonderful week to everyone. I will be out of contact with KB except via my K2 for most of the rest of the week. I will also probably be too busy to use my K2 much. 

Best wishes for all and stay on track for your goals,
Anna


----------



## Jen

Happy Thanksgiving all!  Since I get 4 whole days off of work I won't be in front of a computer as much, but wanted to pop in and wish everyone a happy holiday.  My parents are in Florida, but my husband's family is keeping me busy with THREE   !!  Guess I better wear elastic pants   !

I stay away from Black Friday....far FAR away!  Black Friday is for vegging on the couch and recovering from all the family drama that almost is always included with Thanksgiving!!


----------



## geoffthomas

For any of you that are not online tomorrow, Happy Thanksgiving.
And Jen Happy Birthday (yesterday). We did remember you in the Happy Birthday thread.


----------



## 908tracy

Happy Birthday Jen!!!! (sorry I missed it yesterday) 

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!!

(((hugs)))


----------



## Lyndl

I hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving...  next stop Christmas !!!


----------



## Jen

geoffthomas said:


> For any of you that are not online tomorrow, Happy Thanksgiving.
> And Jen Happy Birthday (yesterday). We did remember you in the Happy Birthday thread.


I just saw that! Thanks everyone! Birthdays are so fun. Except for the whole number thing, but it's just a number. Now I'm not just 30, I'm 'in my thirties'...... 

Hope everyone did well with their portion control - I did not! I had to go to two on thursday, and I meant to control my portions....but the first one I went to was maybe one of the best meals I've ever had in my life, so I couldn't help it! I've spent some time on the treadmill to make up for it. Tough time of year for that, but I'll find my happy medium.


----------



## Annalog

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.

I ate reasonably on Thanksgiving considering I had two different family dinners to attend (one noon and one evening). The first number on the scale is still the right one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I've been such a good girl and gotten so much done, that I'm indulging myself with a visit to my favorite thread with my favorite people.

I know TG is a hard time to watch what you're eating. That's why I close my eyes while I'm shoveling it in.   I think I'll get some lofat/local turkey dinners when I go to WalMart tomorrow.

Belated Happy Birthday, Jen.

Annalog, glad to see that first number is holding steady. 

Everyone else doing okay?


----------



## Annalog

Yay for Gertie! 

A very belated Happy Birthday to Jen.

I did gain a pound or two. However on Black Friday I bought a large game storage ottoman (big enough for two guitars, drum set, bowling ball, etc.). Since I do not have all of those, it is big enough for the Wii game itself. (We had to hide it from the destroyer cats which resulted in me not using it for the last several months.) I started a 30 day program on the EA Active game last night and then used it again this morning. So far so good.  

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## geoffthomas

I like TG turkey dinner.
So we had it four nights in a row.
And I ate too many "portions" each time.
Fortunately I walked a lot, worked a lot, and did the Wii Fit a lot (52 minutes on Saturday). 
So I did not put on but 2 pounds.
But now I have to take off those 2 pounds - and get back to work on the next 20.

just sayin.....


----------



## sandypeach

Happy "Back to Work" day, everyone.  

This weekend was not good to my waistline, either; family lunch on Thursday, family dinner (leftovers) on Friday and another family dinner (BBQ) on Saturday.

Geoff, what kind of program do you follow on the Wii?  There is a Wii Fit at our house, but pre-knee surgery, I couldn't do most of the motions I saw my daughters doing.  Since the knee replacements, I haven't taken the time to try it, maybe this is a good time to give it a shot.  V2 is still going strong.  I haven't had an analog cig in over 7 weeks, now.

Congrats and/or encouragement to all.  Keep on keepin' on.

Paul


----------



## geoffthomas

Paul,
If you have the Wii FitPlus you can have the system create a schedule of exercise for you based upon results that you want.  I have not yet done this so I cannot comment on whether there is a way to isolate knee impact.  I am pretty sure you can request area concentration, such as abs, but I have little experience with this feature.  However most of the yoga moves are such that you stretch only as much as is good for you.  The key is to maintain core balance while doing the moves.  Almost like Tai Chi.  

It would be good if you could "sample" a system before committing to a purchase.


----------



## Annalog

Paul, I don't know if they changed the yoga instructions on the Wii FitPlus, but there are two mistakes on the Wii Fit. For the Warrior pose, the one that looks like a lunge, the forward knee should never in front of the toes of the forward foot and the entire foot should be supporting the weight. (The trainer on the screen shows the weight on the ball of the foot and the knee in front of the toes. This would be bad for the knee.) Also, in the tree pose, the lifted foot should never be put on the side of the knee; the foot can be on the leg above the knee or below the knee. Since I am not writing this while looking at the Wii I might have the Wii Fit names for the poses wrong. Finally, what the Wii Fit calls Triangle Pose is really Reverse Triangle Pose. Doing the easier Triangle pose will work with the balance board just as well. I found a site that gives alternate poses for some of the other yoga poses as well as the corrections above. I will add the link after I get back from lunch.

EDIT: Links to article set on Wii Fit Yoga poses with safety concerns and modifications:

A Yogi Speaks About Wii Fit Yoga
Wii Fit Yoga Pose Overview
Seven Additional Poses on the Wii Balance Board
On the Yoga Mat with Wii Fit


When looking for the links above, I learned that Wii FitPlus has different yoga poses.


----------



## Andra

Paul, some of the balance games on the Wii may be good for you too. I like the penguin slide the best, but I end up in the water a lot! The step games, hula hoop and rythm boxing get my heart rate up but don't appear to put too much stress on my knees.

I held steady weight-wise over the holiday. I had small portions of the things I really wanted. And would you believe that my cousins and I argued over who was going to get the leftover roasted brussels sprouts?? Since DH and I have been doing the dance lessons, it's been hard to get to they gym to lift weights and I know I NEED to be doing that. The December dance class schedule is structured in my favor with classes that we want to attend on Monday and Wednesday and Friday. So I can do weights on Tuesday, water aerobics and Thursday and then weights once more either Saturday or Sunday. So I'm committing to that in public - you guys please nag, er remind me that I need to be doing my weights. I'd like to be able to get back into some of my cold weather clothes before we get out of winter.

Glad to hear everyone is doing well.
Go (insert name here) Go! You can do it!


----------



## Annalog

Hooray Paul! 7+ weeks!


----------



## Lyndl

Wow Paul, seven weeks! Congratulations


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Paul, have you been able to reduce the amount of nicotine you're using? How do those ecigs feel when you inhale? Just curious. 

I'm so glad they're working out for you. Seven weeks of no smoke in your lungs. Excellent!


----------



## Jen

Congrats Paul, that's great!!! 

NEO?!  Where is Neo....today is her one year anniversary.......


----------



## sandypeach

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Paul, have you been able to reduce the amount of nicotine you're using? How do those ecigs feel when you inhale? Just curious.
> 
> I'm so glad they're working out for you. Seven weeks of no smoke in your lungs. Excellent!


Thanks, Gertie and everyone else.

I'm currently alternating between some 12mg cartridges and 24mg (refilled) cartridges. Once I use up the refill liquid, I'll be cutting back to 6mg and 12mg. The similarity to actual smoking is phenomenal; I feel the "hit" in the back of the throat just like I would from an analog cig.

I also appreciate the Wii tips from several of you.

Congrats to Neo for one year!

Paul


----------



## Annalog

Jen said:


> Congrats Paul, that's great!!!
> 
> NEO?! Where is Neo....today is her one year anniversary.......


I last saw her on the Clarisonic thread. 

Happy anniversary Neo!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sandypeach said:


> Thanks, Gertie and everyone else.
> 
> I'm currently alternating between some 12mg cartridges and 24mg (refilled) cartridges. Once I use up the refill liquid, I'll be cutting back to 6mg and 12mg. The similarity to actual smoking is phenomenal; I feel the "hit" in the back of the throat just like I would from an analog cig.
> 
> I also appreciate the Wii tips from several of you.
> 
> Congrats to Neo for one year!
> 
> Paul


It's the "hit" I was wondering about. I still miss it, but I am a smoker who doesn't smoke.

I'm watching PBS. They have a folk music special on. The Kingston Trio are singing "The Man Who Never Returned." Brings me back.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NEO ... ONE YEAR ... CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, latent addiction bubbling over. Someone keep me from calling PBS and pledging $120 to get the DVD of this folk music show. T.J. Libinsky strikes again.


----------



## Neo

Helloooo Everyone!!!!!

And so sorry I've been away for so long, but I did want to stop by and celebrate my one year anniversary with all of you, but here I come but you already know and are being all soooo nice and sweet  . Thank you  . From the bottom of my heart, really.

And congratulations to all of you who are starting and/or hanging in there, or simply trying (and it doesn't matter whether it's about quitting smoking, quitting eating, remembering to take your pills, or whatever will make your life better: it's never easy but it's all good in the end!!!!): I just want to tell you that I'm the living proof that it's possible, really. I never dreamed that I would make it for so long, and here I am, one year later, and going strong not to smoke the next one for one more year (and another, and another, and another...), hopefully  

Thank you so much again, you guys are truly the best and simply an extraordinary bunch of people I am very honored of knowing


----------



## geoffthomas

Neo,
We are so happy to be able to share this event with you.

Just sayin......


----------



## Lyndl

Congratulations on being smoke-free for one whole year!  A great achievement


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Good work everyone. Sorry I have been absent. I find myself posting at other sites a bit more these days.

Stay strong and keep at it. You can break this addiction and be the healthy person you want to be.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Group happy dance for Neo!! Good going, girl!!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Annalog

I know it helps me to know that I can come here when I hit a tough patch, need advice, or want to celebrate.

I am joining in the group happy dance, proof that a round shape does not get in the way of dancing. 

Happy dance for all of us!


Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Group happy dance for Neo!! Good going, girl!!


----------



## Lyndl

Count me in the Happy dance...  almost at 6 months...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> I am joining in the group happy dance, proof that a round shape does not get in the way of dancing.


Or that a diet of leaves and berries leads to a trim figure!


----------



## sandypeach

Lyndl said:


> Count me in the Happy dance... almost at 6 months...


Hey, congrats, Lyndl. Today marks two months for me. As always, I am thankful for the encouragement and support of my KB friends.


----------



## Jen

GOOD job both Paul & Lyndl!!  I've found that it really helps to mark those anniversaries, it makes you realize even more how far you've come & it helps to avoid slipping I think.  Great job you two!  
I hope everyone else is making headway with their goals!  Tis the season at work for ALL kinds of goodies from our manufacturers.  One sent in a box of Cheryl's cookies today - what was I supposed to do?!  They sent my favorite kind!  Oh well, I'll work it off later   !


----------



## 908tracy

Neo! Neo! Neo!!!!  Big congratulations to you on ONE WHOLE YEAR free of those smoking chains!!  Way to girl....way to go!!! So so proud of you. =)

Paul & Lyndl, congratulations on your milestones as well...that is AWESOME!!!!

Hugs to everyone and make it a great weekend!~


----------



## sandypeach

Hey Tracy!

How are YOU doing with ecigs?  I haven't seen you on here in a while.

Paul


----------



## Andra

I'm trying a Zumba class at the dance studio today.  This is definitely outside of my comfort zone...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> I'm trying a Zumba class at the dance studio today. This is definitely outside of my comfort zone...


Comfort can be highly overrated. Have fun!


----------



## Jen

Wow!  That looks fun - but I'm so uncoordinated at this stuff I'd have to hide in the back! I guess it's why I prefer Turbo Jam in the privacy of home!!

Hope everyone is great - I'd lobe an update too Tracy!


----------



## Andra

OK, Zumba was fun and I am SORE! So I guess it was a really good workout.  There was the instructor and only four students so I got lots of attention.
I was pretty good at most of the patterns, but there were 3-4 that I just couldn't get.  Hopefully it gets easier the more you do it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> OK, Zumba was fun and I am SORE! So I guess it was a really good workout. There was the instructor and only four students so I got lots of attention.
> I was pretty good at most of the patterns, but there were 3-4 that I just couldn't get. Hopefully it gets easier the more you do it.


It really looks like fun. I watched an infomercial on it today because you're in the class. Love the moves, but I don't think my body would. I'd have to start out with foot tapping and hand clapping then maybe advance to smiling and waving.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Y in my area has a couple of Zumba beginner classes where they teach people the moves.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

How is it going, Tracey? I've had the feeling that you're still struggling with becoming a smoker who doesn't. Remember, we don't judge here and we know that it's harder for some people than others but it's always hard.

How about another stupid smoking story? I haven't told one in a while and this one's not even about me. 

I used to work with a woman who also smoked. We were talking one day about the most extreme thing we ever did for a ciggy. I think she wins the prize. 

She's one of those women that gives birth in a couple of hours (boo-hiss) and she'd already had three. This was her fourth pregnancy. She came home from work one day and knew she was in labor so she yelled for her husband to call for an ambulance. He ran after her into the bedroom where she fell onto the bed, ciggy in one hand, lighter in the other and he was just in time to catch the baby as it was born. Yes, she got the ciggy lit and smoked it. Smoked two as a matter of fact by the time the paramedics got there.


----------



## Lyndl

Now that's dedication to the cause!  When I was in labour with my last one, I stopped outside the hospital and sat on the wall to smoke a last cigarette.  Crazy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lyndl said:


> Now that's dedication to the cause! When I was in labour with my last one, I stopped outside the hospital and sat on the wall to smoke a last cigarette. Crazy


Yeah, what we'll do. 

When they told my aunt she was in labor and the doctor would meet her at the hospital, she went back home for a cup of coffee and a ciggy. Nobody could find her. When they got her to the hospital, she practically had the twins on the lawn. The doctor would have had to charge her greens fees.


----------



## Andra

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It really looks like fun. I watched an infomercial on it today because you're in the class. Love the moves, but I don't think my body would. I'd have to start out with foot tapping and hand clapping then maybe advance to smiling and waving.


Ha! I'm glad I inspired you to check out something new!
For me so far, it's all about the feet. I'm not worrying at all about what my arms are doing. Once I get the feet down I'll worry about the arm movements. What's really bad is the way the holidays fall this year. Class is on Saturday and the studio is closed for Christmas (12/25) and New Year's (1/1). We are going to a special Alamo Drafthouse Cartoon Breakfast thingy this Saturday, but DH is going to hold seats so I can go to Zumba class first. (All together now - Awwwwww)
The instructor also says that the Zumba moves will help me as DH and I get into the Latin dances later on 
I do want to find a DVD so I can do it at home at least one more time a week. I'm open to suggestions if any of you have favorites.


----------



## 908tracy

Hello my loves!!! Yes, I am still struggling with becoming a smoker who no longer smokes, but I am okay with it FOR NOW. I am using my eGo, but not as much as I should. BF and I are all set up with our favorite juices to make the switch completely, but just have not fully committed to doing so yet. On the ECF board (bunch of wonderful e-smokers or vapers as they are more commonly known as) they say some make the switch completely upon receiving their e-cigs and some do it gradually over time. That's why I am okay with it so far. I will do it y'all!~

I took a NASTY little fall last Wednesday and will try to post pictures here. WARNING.....they are not for the faint of heart. 

The story: Had windows measured and my outdoor thermometer broke. I was afraid my puppy would get hold of it and eat it, as he eats everything, and would die from the mercury and/or glass. So my silly self goes out back with a little hand held led light to retreive the pieces. The window is located above my cellar bilco doors so naturally I had to climb on it as I've done hundreds of times before. I turned to step down, and in the dark I assumed I'd be landing on the flat paved surface below....NOT! I rolled my ankle (with all of my body weight...ouch) and it launched me forward where I landed face first onto a concrete wall. Let me tell you, I saw one big spark and heard this sickening "dong". I ended up spending 4 hours in the ER, a cat scan showed (thank God) nothing was broken so I got nine stitches, a tetanus shot, some antibiotics and was sent on my way. Although it is beyond UGLY, I am so grateful that it was not worse than it is. I was a very lucky girl. =)
***having problems posting pics....will try again in another post


----------



## 908tracy

Hope that works!

About those Zumba classes....I hear they are so much fun! My oldest dd loves them but she wants to buy the dvd's so she can do it at home and take them to college with her next fall. Please let me know how you all like it, it sounds like it's right up my alley being the TJ lover that I am. =)


----------



## 908tracy

^^^This is where it happened so you can get the full visual^^^ Dang wall!

Everyone, please be careful. I am completely shocked at how easily that accident happened in my own back yard. I am very limber, in decently good shape and still took this nasty fall. Please be careful.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ouch, Tracey, that is nasty. You are so lucky it wasn't worse. You could have done serious damage to your eye. It looks very painful.

I kind of thought you were struggling and that's certainly okay. The results are all that matter, not how you got there or how long it took you to get there. I'm glad you have a support group that has experience with vaping to guide you. But please check in here, too. We know you can do it.

Just to give you a little incentive.

Me before I quit.










Me after quitting.


----------



## 908tracy

LOL!!! Thanks for the laugh Gertie, we can always count on you to make us smile/laugh! 

The attending in the ER took one look at me and wanted to call a Plastic Surgeon in. I refused as I do not have medical insurance (lost it in my divorce in 07) so instead I asked him if he was feeling pretty confident in HIS skills that night. He laughed at my choice of words and said that he did but it would depend on the results of the cat scan, as if anything were broken to hell with insurance, he'd have to call in the plastic guy to operate. YIKES! So yes, I know how lucky I am to only have suffered to the extent that I have.

I'll tell ya, I am extra cautious now looking around my house at all of the possible "falls" and trying to fix things to prevent any more. ex: I want those little tub appliques now to stick to the bottom of my tub. I've lived in this house almost 17 years and never even gave it a thought before. I'd love to find a way to make that wall disappear as I've always feared it for my children's safety. It is a retaining wall so I am sure it is necessary to keep it to hold back water. Ideas anyone?


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> LOL!!! Thanks for the laugh Gertie, we can always count on you to make us smile/laugh!
> 
> The attending in the ER took one look at me and wanted to call a Plastic Surgeon in. I refused as I do not have medical insurance (lost it in my divorce in 07) so instead I asked him if he was feeling pretty confident in HIS skills that night. He laughed at my choice of words and said that he did but it would depend on the results of the cat scan, as if anything were broken to hell with insurance, he'd have to call in the plastic guy to operate. YIKES! So yes, I know how lucky I am to only have suffered to the extent that I have.
> 
> I'll tell ya, I am extra cautious now looking around my house at all of the possible "falls" and trying to fix things to prevent any more. ex: I want those little tub appliques now to stick to the bottom of my tub. I've lived in this house almost 17 years and never even gave it a thought before. I'd love to find a way to make that wall disappear as I've always feared it for my children's safety. It is a retaining wall so I am sure it is necessary to keep it to hold back water. Ideas anyone?


Is there dirt or grass on the far side? If so, you can plant bushes. You can plant them in pots anyway and hopefully, the bushes will cushion your fall from the hard pots.

Can't type anymore. Hands are too cold.


----------



## heragn

I would like to share my story if no one minds.

I started smoking when I was 14 years old, and been a pack to two packs a day smoker since then.  I smoked until I was 28 (I'm just turned 30).

My DH has tried to get me to quite smoking for years, and I can honestly say I've tried to no avail.  I smoked through 2 pregnancies, a few divorce threats, fights, walking outs, and lost friends over the addiction.  Then my grandfather was diagnosed with cancer when I was 15.  We didn't catch it in time to do any good.  He died at home with my family there.  Then my mom was diagnosed with lung cancer when I was 27.  Thank God it was caught in time, though unfortunately she lost half of her good lung, and had to suffer through 9 months of aggressive chemo.  I still smoked.

You see, I have two beautiful children.  A 7 year old son and a 4 year old daughter.  If my DH is my world, then my children are my sun and moon, and I couldn't quit for them.

Then in Sept 11, 2009, my son looked at me as we were waiting to pick up my husband from work and said "Mommy, please don't smoke."  He was calm and just asked that simple question.  Well, I got out of the car, smoked my cigarette and thought about what he said.  Yes, I had tried to quit smoking in the past.  Yes, I had disappointed myself and others while trying and failing.  But I was going to do it this time.  I wanted to be around for awhile yet and I was already short of breath at the smallest of tasks.  I was going to do it!

I called my son out of the car and handed him the pack.  He looked at me funny and asked me what I gave them to him for.  I knelt down and told him to break them, and he laughed at me.  I opened the pack, took a couple out and crushed them.  He willingly followed my example.  I told him that it was going to be a secret.  That we can't tell daddy, he was game, it was going to be a suprise for daddy!  DH got off work and got in the car and DS held his tongue.

I went to Walmart that night and got some Dum Dum suckers (the small ones are just the right size to last the duration of a cigarette by the way).  I got a 3lb bag and every time I got a craving for a cigarette, I found a sucker.  After 3 days of this, my husband noticed something was different.  He started to watch me.  I cleaned the house and started using air fresheners (since I could finally smell them again lol), I threw away my ashtray and stopped going outside (never smoked in the house...ever) for extended periods of time, and there hadn't been a gas station purchase for cigarettes in a few days.  No empty packs in the trash, no shredded cartons littering the counters.

He confronted me at my 1 week mark, and cried with me as I told him the tale and how long it had been since I had had my last cigarette.  It had been years since I had seen his eyes sparkle at me like they did when I told him that I was a non-smoker.  I called my mother and told her, and gleefully called everyone I knew to share the news.

At my One Year mark, I got a new charm for my charm bracelet (a stop sign) to signify my commitment to myself and my family.  I'll get a new charm, the same one, for every year that I keep to that commitment, and I got the new K3 with all the money I had saved by not smoking.

It's now December 19, 2010 and I've been a non-smoker for 15 months.  I'm happier, and fatter than I can ever remember being.

I found this thread and just had to share my tale.  Thank for listening, and congratulations to all you New Non-Smokers, you should all be proud of yourselves.  As my mom put it when I tried to quit smoking and failed before "Nicotiene is just as addictive as heroin and its just as hard to quit.  Don't get yourself down if you slip, just get back on the wagon and don't be afraid to ask for help."


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## heragn

Thank you Crebel and congrats on 10 months!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Congratulations, Heragn. You found your commitment. That's what it takes. Nagging, threats, tears, nothing will work. We all have to find that inner reason and it's different for all of us at different times. 

Here's to many more stop sign charms.


----------



## Annalog

Tracy, what a fall and injury! I am so glad that you did not break your cheekbone and that your eye is OK.

DH suggested making the wall taller, but I like Gertie's idea of planting bushes. If that would block your view of the kids playing in the yard too much, then maybe planters on top of the wall with short bushy flowers, ornamental kale, or some other dense, short, cushiony plant would work. I have seen sturdy rectangular plastic planters and wooden planters that would might be less painful to fall on than ceramic or clay pots. Colorful plants would make the wall more visible from both sides.


----------



## 908tracy

Thank you for sharing your story heragn and Congratulations to you!!! I just love success stories and it is inspiring to hear of your difficulties along the way as well. 

15 months is wonderful and like Chris said, here's to 15 more!!! ***cheers!*** =)


----------



## Annalog

Welcome and congratulations Heragn! Glad you found a wonderful use for the money you saved by not smoking.


----------



## 908tracy

Thank you Everyone for the ideas for the stupid wall out there. It is such an eye sore as is. (pun intended! ha) At one point I wanted to step it back some with those split-faced (hahaha another pun, this one unintended) pavers, but although it would look prettier, it's still a hard surface. Our pool goes up in that location each summer, but I do like the idea of some softer shrubs.


----------



## heragn

Thank you everyone for all your awesome support!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

heragn said:


> Thank you everyone for all your awesome support!


Love your avatar.


----------



## heragn

Thanks! I cropped on the screensavers in the picture thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

heragn said:


> Thanks! I cropped on the screensavers in the picture thread.


I love Tink. Always have.


----------



## Lyndl

Heragn, thanks for sharing your story.    I've just passed 6 months smoke-free.  Your husband didn't notice for a week, mine took over 3 weeks to notice and didn't mention it for 5.  He didn't want to 'jinx' me, lol. 

I didn't tell anyone I had stopped ( except in this thread)  I just let people work it out for themselves. I'm amazed how long it took some people! I really thought more would notice sooner.   


Tracy, that's a nasty fall you took!  I hope it all heals up for you  :0


----------



## heragn

Yeah Hubs wasn't too quick on the uptake lol. I told ppl because I needed the support but I didn't tell them until I was already semi-established in the non-smoker bit. I didn't want to disappoint ppl.

I hope that heals up soon Tracey!  Looks like quite the nasty spill.


----------



## Jen

What a great story, welcome Heragn!  My dad quit a very similar way - when my brother was 10, he said all he wanted for Christmas was for my dad to quit smoking, so he did.  The irony is that now my brother is a chain smoker, but my dad never smoked again.  

TRACY!  Oh my gosh!  What a fall - your poor face!!  (But it is lovely to see what your pretty face looks like!  Yes, it's still pretty!)  
I'd be watching every step I took too.  Be careful!    

I can hardly believe it, but TOMORROW is my one year anniversary of being smoke free!  I can't believe I made it to the one year mark!!  I definitely feel better than ever, and I'm still somehow hovering at about 7 pounds less than when I quit.  I'm thrilled!


----------



## heragn

Jen, first of all CONGRATULATIONS! One year is a huge deal! Go celebrate, you've earned it. That being said, I'm insanely jealous. I gained 40lbs!


----------



## Jen

Thanks!!!  

I think part of it might be that a few months before I quit I found out I have an extremely underactive thyroid, so I was put on some heavy duty medication.  They said back before they knew better they prescribed it for weight loss!  Plus, I avoided eating while quitting, because every time I ate I wanted to smoke!  Yoga and Turbo Jam have also helped!  The funny thing is that no matter what I do - in either direction - it doesn't change.  I bust my behind and work out every day, same weight.  I slip and have a horrible week of eating and no working out - it doesn't change.  I should be happy about that - but I'd like to get down another 5-10!


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations Jen!!!


----------



## 908tracy

Congratulations Jen!!!!!  Happy One YEAR Smober!!!!!  If I wasn't so sore, I'd be doing cartwheels for you girl. I am so proud of you. =)
How about I'm doing cartwheels in my mind for ya!!! (much safer that way!) 

Look at you ROCKIN' your QUIT!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Congratulations, Jen. That is so wonderful especially considering all the ups and downs and stresses you've been through in the past year.


----------



## 908tracy

Merry Christmas to my kindleboard family!!!

May you all have a blessed holiday and I hope Santa is good to you all.

(((hugs)))

Tracy


----------



## geoffthomas

Merry Christmas to you, Tracy.
And all other KB members that are trying to control something in their lives.
And I agree that we are indeed, virtual family here.
Please take care of yourselves, five minutes at a time.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Jen

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope Santa brings what you want, you get to see family you love, and you stay smoke free!  I would say to watch what we eat too, but it's Christmas!  We'll deal with that in January   !!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks to everyone for the warmth and support and friendship I have found in this thread.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ooooooooohhhhhhh!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Annalog

crebel said:


> You all are the best "virtual" family ever. I echo all the above sentiments. I wish you Joy.


I definitely agree!

Joy to all for this holiday season and for the new year. {{{{Hugs to all}}}}


----------



## Lyndl

*Merry Christmas to all... you are all wonderful !!  *


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lyndl said:


> *Merry Christmas to all... you are all wonderful !!  *


It's always the right time for dancing!!!


----------



## sandypeach

Merry Christmas to one of my favorite support groups!!

Wow!  Snow galore in North Georgia!  First white Christmas in this area in almost 40 years.

Paul


----------



## 908tracy

Hope Santa was good to all of my KB family!!!~

Paul,

We (Jersey) will be getting your snow today into tomorrow. I am just West of the area they are calling for blizzard like conditions. Brrrrrr! Stay safe digging out of it my friend. =)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Except for the serious stomachache, yesterday was a perfect Christmas.

I had a dry waffle and a cup of tea for breakfast. That's about all my poor tummy could take.


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie,
Please take care of yourself.

All - I hope you all had a very Merry Christmas.
My gift to you is unlimited support and virtual hugs.

Just sayin.....


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie,

Please take care of yourself! Upset tummies are no fun. Feel better soon. =)

Geoffthomas,

I love your gift, and extend the same right back at ya my friend!


----------



## Jen

I just wanted to pop in and say HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone!!  It's the perfect time to set a goal for yourself for the new year.  Mine is simply to work out more and eat better.  Last year I quit smoking, and did better with working out, but the quitting smoking was my focus - but now that I'm over that hump I'm going to get in shape!

Everyone be safe, hubs and I stay home on New Years Eve.  I almost got killed by a drunk driving idiot a few years ago, so I refuse to leave the house!  We're going out to dinner tonight so we can stay home all day tomorrow   !!  Have FUN!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good luck with your resolutions, Jen, but I know you have the stick-to-it to make it.

I thought yesterday that it was a good time to look back over the past year and see what made it good, bad, or indifferent. Well, except for writing and publishing four books, there wasn't really anything I could look back on that I could say was a highlight; something that would make 2010 stand out for me.

That's my resolution. To make memories in 2011 and write them down so I won't forget them. Then when the end of the year rolls around in December, I can sit down in a rocking chair with a cup of tea or hot chocolate (depending on the weather) and read over the things that made 2011 a year to remember. Doesn't have to be spectacular things. Just nice memories. Maybe I'll even include photos.

In the meantime


----------



## Annalog

Happy New Year to everyone!

(I will be out of Internet access for most of tomorrow and probably way too tired by the time I get home even if it should be before the sun sets. )



Jen said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone!! It's the perfect time to set a goal for yourself for the new year. Mine is simply to work out more and eat better. Last year I quit smoking, and did better with working out, but the quitting smoking was my focus - but now that I'm over that hump I'm going to get in shape!
> ...


Jen, your goal matches my goal. 



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> ... I thought yesterday that it was a good time to look back over the past year and see what made it good, bad, or indifferent. ...


For me, the good things for 2010 was my family, vacation in Sedona with my mom, and finally getting chickens. Not so good was my mom needing chemo again (good that it seems to be working) and my daughter going through some rough times (good how she is handling it). 2010 was more good than bad and certainly better than 2009.

All the best to my KB friends,
Anna


----------



## Jen

Gertie, I would say 4 books is a heck of an accomplishment!! That alone is a highlight!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> For me, the good things for 2010 was my family, vacation in Sedona with my mom, and finally getting chickens. Not so good was my mom needing chemo again (good that it seems to be working) and my daughter going through some rough times (good how she is handling it). 2010 was more good than bad and certainly better than 2009.
> 
> All the best to my KB friends,
> Anna


Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jen said:


> Gertie, I would say 4 books is a heck of an accomplishment!! That alone is a highlight!


  Yes it is, but I'm greedy. I want more. Like more fun time with my family and especially my grandkids. Like maybe a real vacation and not one where I'm just visiting relatives.

Nothing to do with anything, but I sing this song every once in a while when I'm feeling really good.


----------



## Lyndl

I love Spider-Pig 

Happy New Year to all my wonderful support group


----------



## sandypeach

Happy New Year to the greatest group of supporters in the world!  I love you guys!

V2 is going great!  I am 100% on the medium strength cartridges and doing well.  No tobacco, no withdrawal.

Gertie, you have a lot to be thankful for this year.  Don't let anyone tell you different.  The encouragement you provide here for those of us struggling with smoking and weight issues ( and everything else going on) is more valuable than we could ever tell.

Paul


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah I am in love with Gertie too.

Just sayin.....


----------



## 908tracy

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!

To the bestest bunch of online support buddies anywhere! I wish you all success, happiness, and good health in 2011!!~

My Aunt put aside some monies and asked us to throw a party in her honor (memory) as a thank you for caring for her....so that is tonight. I was her disco dancing/jitterbugging partner at most events and will miss her very much...as I still do and always will. The invitation said, "2010 was a terrible year (and it was for my family losing 3 members), here's hoping that 2011 is better" My oldest dd copied a picture of my Aunt and herself dancing at the last wedding she attended (May) and in this picture they are pointing at the camera with big smiles on their faces. My daughter put the words...."Life may not always be the party we hoped for, but as long as we're here we might as well dance" in the frame. So tonight we will spend with family dancing in memory of my Aunt, whom I know without a doubt will be right there with us all.

Happy 2011 KB family!!!~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, Paul and Geoff, you've got Gertie crying happy tears.










Tracey, from everything you've told us about your aunt, she was totally cool. I'll be doing a little dance in her honor tonight, too.


----------



## Andra

Happy New Year Friends!
Tracy, we'll dance one for your aunt tonight too.  She sounds like an amazing person.
I hope all of you have many wonderful things coming to you in 2011.


----------



## Jen

Awwwww!! Thanks Cobbie!!  I still can't believe I made it to a year! 

Happy New Year all!! Tracy, i hope you had a great party for your aunt, what a special lady!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy New Year everyone.
No resolutions necessary.
Just don't smoke/eat/sitaround or whatever for the next five minutes.

Just sayin....


----------



## Annalog

I try to get an annual physical in January (much better than near my birthday). Good news: my iron levels are back to normal (~14) and I weigh 6 pounds less than I did last year. Almost everything else was in normal or near normal ranges. (Blood sugar was 103 instead of 99.)  Not so good news: My cholesterol is too high again but not as high as last January and my good/bad cholesterol ratio is better than it was. 

I need to figure out how to keep the iron up while keeping the cholesterol down. I cannot take any of the statin drugs as I react badly to them. My doctor said that a new cholesterol drug that is in a different class will be coming out but not for 3 or 4 years. My doctor also scheduled me for an appointment with a cardiologist for a stress test because of my various risk factors (family history, cholesterol, weight, blood sugar, reversed T waves on electrocardiogram, ...). I expect that this stress test will be the same as the one in 2004 where the reversed T wave disappears when I am exercising.  

I am exercising regularly and this morning I made an appointment to donate blood at the Red Cross. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> I try to get an annual physical in January (much better than near my birthday). Good news: my iron levels are back to normal (~14) and I weigh 6 pounds less than I did last year. Almost everything else was in normal or near normal ranges. (Blood sugar was 103 instead of 99.)  Not so good news: My cholesterol is too high again but not as high as last January and my good/bad cholesterol ratio is better than it was.
> 
> I need to figure out how to keep the iron up while keeping the cholesterol down. I cannot take any of the statin drugs as I react badly to them. My doctor said that a new cholesterol drug that is in a different class will be coming out but not for 3 or 4 years. My doctor also scheduled me for an appointment with a cardiologist for a stress test because of my various risk factors (family history, cholesterol, weight, blood sugar, reversed T waves on electrocardiogram, ...). I expect that this stress test will be the same as the one in 2004 where the reversed T wave disappears when I am exercising.
> 
> I am exercising regularly and this morning I made an appointment to donate blood at the Red Cross.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.


Have you tried Omega 3 to lower your cholesterol? It's helped lower mine. It's really just vitamin A, but they had to give it a high-falutin' name.

This is what I use. No aftertaste. It actually tastes like a creamsickle. And it's 1/3 the price on Amazon as it is in the store.



Boca Burgers with Veggie Cheese are pretty good and all soy. Hardly any fat at all. When I make meatloaf, I use 97/3% ground beef. Normal fat ratio is 80/20%.

Glad everything else is looking good.


----------



## sandypeach

Great news on the iron and weight fronts, Annalog!  

The latest from here is I'm still doing well with the V2's (3 months last Saturday!).  I have an occasional voluntary lapse to enjoy a fine cigar with friends, but I don't count those.  My weight has crept up a little over the holidays, but I am back after those pesky pounds, now.  This coming Saturday (1/15) will be our 34th wedding anniversary and I'm hoping that the Atlanta Falcons will gift us with a playoff win (on their trek to become Super Bowl champions, of course! )

If any of you are in the Atlanta, Ga area, I'm heading down there on Monday (1/17) and will be meeting with a couple of other KB folks (JimC1946 and lindakc) at the Cheesecake Factory at Perimeter Mall that evening at 6:30.

As always, thanks for the support and understanding.

Paul


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sandypeach said:


> Great news on the iron and weight fronts, Annalog!
> 
> The latest from here is I'm still doing well with the V2's (3 months last Saturday!). I have an occasional voluntary lapse to enjoy a fine cigar with friends, but I don't count those. My weight has crept up a little over the holidays, but I am back after those pesky pounds, now. This coming Saturday (1/15) will be our 34th wedding anniversary and I'm hoping that the Atlanta Falcons will gift us with a playoff win (on their trek to become Super Bowl champions, of course! )
> 
> If any of you are in the Atlanta, Ga area, I'm heading down there on Monday (1/17) and will be meeting with a couple of other KB folks (JimC1946 and lindakc) at the Cheesecake Factory at Perimeter Mall that evening at 6:30.
> 
> As always, thanks for the support and understanding.
> 
> Paul


Oh, boy, The Cheesecake Factory. Yum. I make a pumpkin cheesecake from their recipe.

How far have you stepped down with the ecigs? Glad to see you're doing so well.


----------



## sandypeach

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oh, boy, The Cheesecake Factory. Yum. I make a pumpkin cheesecake from their recipe.
> 
> How far have you stepped down with the ecigs? Glad to see you're doing so well.


I'm currently almost exclusively on the medium strength (12mg). I still have some stronger eliquid that I am occasionally using when refilling cartridges, but I am looking to replace that with 6mg or 12 mg liquid, soon.

Ironically, I don't really like cheesecake, but I do love the entrees they serve at the "Factory," and the chocolate cake.

Paul


----------



## Andra

Y'all are going to laugh - at least I hope so.
We had a party for DH's birthday on Sunday.  I invited some of his friends from work as requested, but I was a little nervous because Mary smokes like a chimney and Eric smokes too.  Imagine my surprise when they pulled out vapor ciggies after dinner and said that they quit smoking a week ago.
I was able to ask some intelligent questions and contribute to the conversation thanks to you guys.  I would never have heard of vaping otherwise.
So I'm trying to explain to Mary that there's this thread on Kindleboards and....

It was funny, but maybe you had to be there.


----------



## sandypeach

We're taking over!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

(whispers) come to the tea thread. we can help you develop a new habit (ends whisper)

I am glad to read that people are progressing nicely on their individual journies.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> Y'all are going to laugh - at least I hope so.
> We had a party for DH's birthday on Sunday. I invited some of his friends from work as requested, but I was a little nervous because Mary smokes like a chimney and Eric smokes too. Imagine my surprise when they pulled out vapor ciggies after dinner and said that they quit smoking a week ago.
> I was able to ask some intelligent questions and contribute to the conversation thanks to you guys. I would never have heard of vaping otherwise.
> So I'm trying to explain to Mary that there's this thread on Kindleboards and....
> 
> It was funny, but maybe you had to be there.


I can relate. When I went out to dinner with my daughter and SiL, my daughter (visiting nurse) told us about this patient who was using ecigs and she couldn't understand it. Thanks to Paul, I was able to tell them all about it.

Pretty cool, isn't it?


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Have you tried Omega 3 to lower your cholesterol? It's helped lower mine. It's really just vitamin A, but they had to give it a high-falutin' name.
> 
> This is what I use. No aftertaste. It actually tastes like a creamsickle. And it's 1/3 the price on Amazon as it is in the store.
> 
> 
> 
> Boca Burgers with Veggie Cheese are pretty good and all soy. Hardly any fat at all. When I make meatloaf, I use 97/3% ground beef. Normal fat ratio is 80/20%.
> 
> Glad everything else is looking good.


I have not yet tried Omega 3. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Annalog

crebel said:


> ...
> Fantastic news. You have really made progress and I am impressed. The cholesterol count wouldn't have anything to do with the number of fresh eggs you are consuming, would it? (that is not a sarcastic question, it is a sincere question).


I suspect that the cholesterol is from fast food lunches more than the eggs. I am fairly sure that the eggs have helped my iron levels. Now that my iron is back to normal I can go back to eating healthier while still eating the fresh eggs.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> I have not yet tried Omega 3. Thanks for the suggestions.


My doctor advised me to take it. My cholesterol went from 248 to 215 in three months. I did make some other changes, but I know the Omega 3 helped.


----------



## Lyndl

A friend of mine was telling me today about her partner, he had tried to give up smoking and succeeded for about 3 weeks. His Doctor told him the average number of attempts before success is 17. I don't know where this statistic comes from, but this guy is now saying "_I've got 16 shots left_" I guess he isn't really ready yet


----------



## 908tracy

Lyndl said:


> A friend of mine was telling me today about her partner, he had tried to give up smoking and succeeded for about 3 weeks. His Doctor told him the average number of attempts before success is 17. I don't know where this statistic comes from, but this guy is now saying "_I've got 16 shots left_" I guess he isn't really ready yet


^^LOL! This guy sounds like me! No, not really. In all seriousness, don't you wonder where they get these numbers from? hahaha Lord, I hope that isn't true! ^^

Andra,
Your post made me chuckle. Isn't that great? I am always telling people, "There's this thread on KB..." It amazes me at the friendships we've made on our endeavors on this thread. It's awesome.

Speaking of awesome....Congrats on 3 months Paul!!!! I am so glad to hear you are doing so well with V2. =) Rock on....and take a bite of that cheesecake for me, will ya? And Anna, Congratulations on a fabulous check up!! Take that Omega 3!!!

(((hugs))) to everyone!


----------



## Lyndl

> It amazes me at the friendships we've made on our endeavors on this thread. It's awesome.


It constantly amazes me that I've found such an amazing group on a board about Kindles and books...


----------



## Annalog

sandypeach said:


> ...
> Ironically, I don't really like cheesecake, but I do love the entrees they serve at the "Factory," and the chocolate cake.
> 
> Paul


Congratulations on three months! Also, while I am not crazy about cheesecake, I love some of the other dishes there.


----------



## Annalog

Andra said:


> Y'all are going to laugh - at least I hope so.
> ... So I'm trying to explain to Mary that there's this thread on Kindleboards and....
> 
> It was funny, but maybe you had to be there.


I love it. DH says I often say the same thing. 



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My doctor advised me to take it. My cholesterol went from 248 to 215 in three months. I did make some other changes, but I know the Omega 3 helped.


I started taking Omega 3 today. If your cholesterol went from 248 to 215 then mine can go from 217 to where it needs to be. (My highest cholesterol numbers were in the mid 230s.) I will also go back to eating the way I was when I got my cholesterol below 200 but with the addition of eating eggs from my chickens. I will find the combination to lower my weight and cholesterol while keeping my iron levels up. 

I am encouraged that I seem to be spiraling in to where I want to be. While my cholesterol level went up, it wasn't as high as before and the ratio of good to bad ihas mproved. My iron levels are back up, my weight has stabilzed at a lower level, and I have found a way to ensure I get some exercise every day.


----------



## Kindle Worm

I quite smoking earlier this year. For me, the tricks and gum and patches never worked. I finally just decided to stop, that was it. My brother is constantly asking how and I tell him, like Nike does, to Just Do It!


----------



## 908tracy

Congrats KindleWorm! I use that Nike quote often. It's one of my faves.


----------



## Lyndl

Kindle Worm said:


> I quite smoking earlier this year. For me, the tricks and gum and patches never worked. I finally just decided to stop, that was it. My brother is constantly asking how and I tell him, like Nike does, to Just Do It!


That's exactly how I did it too! I just... stopped.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kindle Worm said:


> I quite smoking earlier this year. For me, the tricks and gum and patches never worked. I finally just decided to stop, that was it. My brother is constantly asking how and I tell him, like Nike does, to Just Do It!


I had a psychology professor years ago who said that if you quit because you really want to, not because you have to, you won't have any withdrawal symptoms. That's the way I quit, but it was a long time ago when there weren't all the additives to keep you addicted.

Congratulations! Oh, when you say earlier this year, since this is only the 13th day of the year, I'm assuming you mean earlier in 2010?


----------



## Kindle Worm

Yes, last year.. LOL Sorry, still figuring that out. Yeah, what I learned through it that it is more in your head than anything.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kindle Worm said:


> Yes, last year.. LOL Sorry, still figuring that out. Yeah, what I learned through it that it is more in your head than anything.


So true. The nicotine is out of your system in three days. It's been nearly seven years for me and I still want to reach for one. It's just I'm in the habit of not reaching.


----------



## crebel

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So true. The nicotine is out of your system in three days. It's been nearly seven years for me and I still want to reach for one. It's just I'm in the habit of not reaching.


I hear you on the "still want to reach for one" moments. When we flew to VA and back home this last week, I automatically started digging in my purse for a cig as we walked out of the airport doors. I had been on a plane, you can't smoke on planes any more, finding a cig and lighting up as soon as you land and are out the airport door was just another ingrained part of the habit. However, no cigs, no smoking for me now!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> I hear you on the "still want to reach for one" moments. When we flew to VA and back home this last week, I automatically started digging in my purse for a cig as we walked out of the airport doors. I had been on a plane, you can't smoke on planes any more, finding a cig and lighting up as soon as you land and are out the airport door was just another ingrained part of the habit. However, no cigs, no smoking for me now!


So true. Walking out of a restaurant, getting off a bus, leaving a store ... all triggers.

Your coming up to 11 months tomorrow, right? Let's here it for Chris, the inspiration for this thread and a whole slew of smokers who no longer smoke.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Annalog

Hoorah for Chris! Another cheer and thank you for starting this inspirational thread! I thank you, DH thanks you, and my doctor thanks you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Thanks for the cheering section, Gertie! Yes, it has been 11 months since I gave them up for good (a few confessions of backsliding throughout the thread). I was so mad and upset the first day I posted, how dare my DS and DIL "threaten" me  . I never would have made it without all of you. Once I got Geoff's "just don't smoke the next one" ingrained in my brain, it got easier.
> 
> At least our bad habit made for some great stories! Not to mention the reward pictures from Leslie - it has been a while since we have had a reward picture (although I still have that one FABULOUS picture in my PMs that can't be posted here).


Oh, yeah. The picture.

Where's that fan?


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oh, yeah. The picture.
> 
> Where's that fan?


That must be the picture I didn't request. (I plead temporary insanity. )


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## 908tracy

***raises hand HIGH*** I would, I would! Pretty PLEASE! =D

Seriously Chris, you've done an AMAZING job in your quit and I am so proud of you for all of your hard work. You are truly an inspiration to us all here, and the very reason we've all come together on this thread. I thank you and your children for nagging you into healthy habits. Next month, please give them a hug from us here on KB when you celebrate your one YEAR smober!!!!~ 

Way to go!!!!.......................now how about that forward please?


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> Would you like me to forward it to you?


Add me to your list to forward it to, please.


----------



## 908tracy

hahaha loonlover!!! ***waves hello*** and welcome to the thread!


----------



## loonlover

908tracy said:


> hahaha loonlover!!! ***waves hello*** and welcome to the thread!


I usually just lurk here - keeping up with everyone's successes.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## 908tracy

crebel said:


> Check your PMs ladies!


I did and can't type straight because of it! LOL Thanks girl!


----------



## Annalog

crebel said:


> Would you like me to forward it to you?


Yes, please.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Annalog

crebel said:


> Sent. Doesn't he have nice hair? Hehehe


Thanks! Yes, he has very nice hair. I noticed that first thing. (Silly netbook screen only lets me see half of the photo at one time.  )


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Sent. Doesn't he have nice hair? Hehehe


Speak no evil, Gertie.


----------



## geoffthomas

I really love you guys.
You are such a lot of fun.

I am so proud of all of you - and me too.
But never get complacent.
Even after 20+ years, I still want to smoke (in my mind - the mental addiction may be worse than the physical one).
So I just don't - - - - smoke the next one.
And five minutes at a time I remain a smoker who doesn't.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Lyndl

Picture? What Picture? *_searches inbox for pic she didn't ask for yet_* 

This has to be the best thread ever created. It's the first one I check every time I come here. Welcome to the thread Loonlover


----------



## 908tracy

geoffthomas said:


> I really love you guys.
> You are such a lot of fun.
> 
> I am so proud of all of you - and me too.
> But never get complacent.
> Even after 20+ years, I still want to smoke (in my mind - the mental addiction may be worse than the physical one).
> So I just don't - - - - smoke the next one.
> And five minutes at a time I remain a smoker who doesn't.
> 
> Just sayin.......


We really love you too Geoffthomas!!! Don't ever doubt it. We refer to your quote more than any other. You rock!


----------



## 908tracy

Lyndl said:


> Picture? What Picture? *_searches inbox for pic she didn't ask for yet_*
> 
> This has to be the best thread ever created. It's the first one I check every time I come here. Welcome to the thread Loonlover


LOL Lyndl!!! I will forward it to you now. =D Have you had your coffee yet? You might want to put it down before you open it. I aws esroiulsy itpyng kile sith ftawerdars!

I agree whole heartedly with this being the best thread on KB.

***UPDATE...Sorry Lyndl, don't put down that coffee just yet....seems I cannot figure out how to forward it? Someone else that knows how, please forward to Lyndl!!!***


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Hey, Gertie, are you still remembering to take your meds on schedule?


Yes, putting them next to the iced tea in the fridge makes all the difference. It's winter and I'm drinking more hot tea than iced, but I'm still remembering.


----------



## 908tracy

Chris,

Just tried forwarding to you! Let me know if it shows up. Thanks.

Gertie,

Yay! for remembering your meds. We <3 U


----------



## Leslie

Lyndl said:


> A friend of mine was telling me today about her partner, he had tried to give up smoking and succeeded for about 3 weeks. His Doctor told him the average number of attempts before success is 17. I don't know where this statistic comes from, but this guy is now saying "_I've got 16 shots left_" I guess he isn't really ready yet


I've heard 10 quoted as the average number. Most people seem to take at least 6 tries before they are successful.

L


----------



## Leslie

Is that my favorite Beiron Andersson picture you guys are passing around? 

Here's a reward photo for all of you for doing such a good job. Chris, I can't believe your grandson is going to be 1 next week! Where does the time go










Here's a tumblr of some hot guys. *WARNING*: It's very very gay and the pictures are definitely NSFW. Don't look if guys kissing offends you!

http://devotedlvr.tumblr.com/

L


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Leslie

Yes, that was the picture. It was good to see him again (altho he is in my photobucket, too). Here's another pic, same guy, slightly more Kindleboards friendly:


----------



## 908tracy

crebel said:


> Well, yes, yes, that would be the correct picture! Obviously, I did not delete that particular message! In fact, I am pretty sure I just sent it back to you because I forgot to change the "To:" to Tracy!


LOL! Yes, we are trying to figure out (for my sake) just how to "forward" here on KB. I think we've got it now. BTW Leslie, thank you for sending it to Chris in the first place! =D His hair is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie, so good to see you here and with eye candy, too.


----------



## BTackitt

Goodness, I came in here to tell all of those who are working through not being smokers anymore that I was happy they are making healty shoices, and What pops on my screen but eyecandy? Are we not smoking by pretending our mouths are otherwise occupied? Hmm.. well whatever works for you all.


----------



## 908tracy

Rut Roh....BTackitt is onto us!!!  

Welcome BTackitt and I wanted to thank you again for all of the wonderful Kindle SS's. =) (I borrowed a ton of your fairies and still loving them all)


----------



## Leslie

BTackitt said:


> Are we not smoking by pretending our mouths are otherwise occupied?


That's one of those double entrendre statements I keep hearing so much about...   

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> That's one of those double entrendre statements I keep hearing so much about...
> 
> L


Hershey's Kisses. BT meant Hersey's Kisses. Uh Huh, riiiiggghhhhhttttttt!


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Hershey's Kisses. BT meant Hersey's Kisses. Uh Huh, riiiiggghhhhhttttttt!


Those who are quitting smoking need to watch out for the kisses of the Hershey kind...


----------



## Lyndl

lol, we've been sprung!    eye candy is much safer for the waistline than real candy 

inbox message received, loud and clear....  so glad I heeded the warning about the coffee!


----------



## Annalog

Since my iron levels were back to normal (14) I donated blood at the Red Cross today. There my iron level was 16! Not only did the donation go very smoothly but I got a "Rock and Roll up your sleeves" Red Cross T-shirt!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Since my iron levels were back to normal (14) I donated blood at the Red Cross today. There my iron level was 16! Not only did the donation go very smoothly but I got a "Rock and Roll up your sleeves" Red Cross T-shirt!


Congratulations! Hope you had clearance from your doctor.


----------



## Lyndl

Well done Anna...


----------



## Annalog

Thanks!

Yes, Gertie, my doctor said it would be OK.  

Also, due to my age, various test results, passage of time, etc., I have appointments for a bone density scan, mammogram, stress echocardiogram, etc. I was able to get three of the tests scheduled at the same place on the same afternoon. I told my daughter I have a "spa" afternoon planned at Radiology Ltd.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yes, Gertie, my doctor said it would be OK.


Okay. I was worried, but I should have known you'd be sensible about it.



> Also, due to my age, various test results, passage of time, etc., I have appointments for a bone density scan, mammogram, stress echocardiogram, etc. I was able to get three of the tests scheduled at the same place on the same afternoon. I told my daughter I have a "spa" afternoon planned at Radiology Ltd.


Sounds like fun!


----------



## Annalog

Annalog said:


> ... Also, due to my age, various test results, passage of time, etc., I have appointments for a bone density scan, mammogram, stress echocardiogram, etc. I was able to get three of the tests scheduled at the same place on the same afternoon. I told my daughter I have a "spa" afternoon planned at Radiology Ltd.


My doctor phoned me last week to let me know that my "etc." test (pelvic sonogram) was normal and there are no concerns (i.e. endometrial cancer) there.    However, since I did have an instance of postmenopausal spotting, I have made an appointment with a gynecologist.

I had my follow-up visit with the cardiologist to go over the results of the stress echocardiogram. My cardiologist says I do not need to see him again. Yeah!    The stress echocardiogram showed my heart acts normally under stress, the valves are working fine, and my heart is normal except for a slight thickening of something or other due to having had high blood pressure. He sent a suggestion to my regular doctor about a non-statin alternative to help my cholesterol. As long as I keep my blood pressure and cholesterol under control, as well as watching the other risk factors, all is normal. One more thing not to worry about. 

Just the standard: lose weight, exercise more, watch blood pressure, and improve cholesterol numbers.

I did talk with the cardiologist about the number of eggs that I am eating from my chickens. He asked how I was raising my chickens. I described them and what I feed them. He said that my chicken's eggs should be fine as I am making sure that they get plants, vegetables, and other good food. If the chickens eat "garbage fats", then the eggs have "garbage fats"; if the chickens eat good food and good fats, then the eggs have good fats.


----------



## Annalog

How is everyone else doing? Very well I hope.

Chris, your One Year anniversary is next week!


----------



## sandypeach

Annalog said:


> How is everyone else doing? Very well I hope.
> 
> Chris, your One Year anniversary is next week!


Things are going well here in N. Ga., passed 4 months on Tuesday (also marked 1 year anniversary of my knee replacements the same day).

Congrats Chris!

Great news, Anna, keep up the good work.

Paul


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anna, how do you eat your eggs? The yolk has choline and inosotol in it that makes up Lecithin which breaks down cholesterol. As long as the yolk is soft, you're getting the good stuff. Fried, of course, depends on what you're frying it in, but poached or soft boiled are fine. 

Great news on the test results.

Sandy, congrats on four months. How much have you cut down on the nicotine?

Chris, we should have a party for your anniversary. You're the one who started all this.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is so nice to come and listen to good reports.
But be vigilant.  It is easy to backslide - ask any AA member.

Just sayin......


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Anna, how do you eat your eggs? The yolk has choline and inosotol in it that makes up Lecithin which breaks down cholesterol. As long as the yolk is soft, you're getting the good stuff. Fried, of course, depends on what you're frying it in, but poached or soft boiled are fine.
> 
> Great news on the test results. ...


Thanks. My favorite way to eat the eggs is fried over medium where the white is firm and the yolk is soft but thickened. I fry the eggs in a small (Skookie) cast iron skillet using olive oil mixed with a little butter. DH prefers his eggs soft scrambled. I also eat the eggs in homemade custard, scrambled with potatoes, and hard cooked for deviled eggs. I know that hard cooked is not as healthy but I am careful to not overcook the hard cooked eggs. My mom taught me that a perfect hard cooked egg has a pinhead sized spot of soft yolk in the center so that the yolks do not turn green or smell of sulfur.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Thanks. My favorite way to eat the eggs is fried over medium where the white is firm and the yolk is soft but thickened. I fry the eggs in a small (Skookie) cast iron skillet using olive oil mixed with a little butter. DH prefers his eggs soft scrambled. I also eat the eggs in homemade custard, scrambled with potatoes, and hard cooked for deviled eggs. I know that hard cooked is not as healthy but I am careful to not overcook the hard cooked eggs. My mom taught me that a perfect hard cooked egg has a pinhead sized spot of soft yolk in the center so that the yolks do not turn green or smell of sulfur.


I'm a sucker for deviled eggs. I'll eat three or four of them at a time. Scrambled eggs with potatoes. Yum. Love to put veggies in, too. Onions, peppers and potatoes. Squash is another favorite to scramble. I've even used green beans if I have some left over.

Have you ever poached your eggs in tomato sauce? I poke the whites and then mix them in the lightly bubbling sauce. Then I spoon the hot sauce over the yolk until it's cooked the way I want. Heaven.


----------



## sandypeach

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Sandy, congrats on four months. How much have you cut down on the nicotine?


Thanks, I'm still on the 12mg setting right now. I have a new device, called the Tornado Tank (sounds ominous, huh?) coming today or tomorrow that has 18mg, 12mg, 6mg and 0mg samples with it. That should allow me to experiment with the lower dosages to see how I fare.

Paul


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sandypeach said:


> Thanks, I'm still on the 12mg setting right now. I have a new device, called the Tornado Tank (sounds ominous, huh?) coming today or tomorrow that has 18mg, 12mg, 6mg and 0mg samples with it. That should allow me to experiment with the lower dosages to see how I fare.
> 
> Paul


You'll do fine. Remember it's all about the attitude.


----------



## 908tracy

I definitely say we PARTY!!! on Tuesday, in honor of Chris' 1 year anniversary. Gosh I can hardly believe it's been a year. In some ways it seems like I've known you all for a lot longer than that. As far as Chris' accomplishment....WOW! A year!!!! (love it!)

Annalog, Way to go on those numbers at the doc's!!!! Rock it out girlfriend! =)

Paul, 4 months is wonderful! Keep up the hard work.

Gertie, You are making me hungry!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> Gertie, You are making me hungry!!!!


Me, too. I just had an oatmeal bar for lunch. Not fun.


----------



## Annalog

* Chris, Happy Anniversary!*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yay, Chris. But remember, Constant Vigilance!!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am real proud of you.


----------



## 908tracy

Happy Anniversary Chris!!!~

Way to go girl!!!!  One Year Smober is no small feat and I am so proud of you for all of your hard work and determination. I am also proud to be a part of this special group.

(((hugs)))


----------



## Jen

YAAAAAY Chris!! Congratulations!!  I am so proud of you!  You're a year quit (so what about any slips), and look what a great little community you have created here - thanks for that too!!!

We knew you could do it!  And your adorable grandson knew you could too   !


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jen said:


> We knew you could do it! And your adorable grandson knew you could too  !


How about a new picture? Is he walking yet?


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah Chris, you know how it is once you start sharing.....you can't stop now.
More pics please.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Annalog

Chris, thinking of you on CS day. All the best!


----------



## Lyndl

Congratulations Chris... a whole year!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Congratulations !!  That is a big deal !!

Have you added up how much money you did not spend this year on cigarettes?  
Now take that money and buy yourself a "Well Done" present !!

Thanks for Sharing
Walter


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## geoffthomas

Great pics!
Thanks for sharing.
I agree about being here for you all.
How are you doing?
Tracy - started yet?

Just wonderin......


----------



## Jen

AWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!  He is just getting cuter!!  What motivation he is!  Thanks so much for sharing.  

As for my goals, I'm still not smoking (15 months) and I've lost a total of *almost* 10 pounds since I quit.  I wish it was a touch more, but the way I figure it that's at least 20 since most people gain weight when they quit.  I've got another 5-10 to go then I'll be happy!  

Can't wait to hear how everyone else is doing!


----------



## Annalog

Chris, he is absolutely adorable!

As for my goals: I have not lost any weight but I also have not gained any. While I have been getting more exercise lately, I think I have also been eating a bit more. 

Mom finished chemo a few weeks ago and had a PET scan today. We are waiting on the results.


----------



## Leslie

Hey Chris,

It's one year and one month today. Congratulations! Great pictures, too. What an adorable little boy.

Here's one for you. Remember Cesar? And we all wanted to buy him a Kindle? I still do...LOL.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chris, he is just too, too adorable. I'm so happy that you are able to spoil him. I'm not allowed to spoil my grandkids. It's okay. Keeps me from going broke.  

Jen, congratulations, especially on keeping the weight off. Yes, I think it's perfectly acceptable to count that 10 lbs as 20. 

Anna, don't forget if you exercise a lot, you turn what you have into muscle which weighs more. Moderate exercise like walking can help you lose. Once you lose what you want to lose, then go in for the heavy exercise. Just my opinion. I never exercise until I lose weight.

Working out with my GS every day now. He needs to build up his upper body strength and his legs because he's headed toward his black belt in TKD. Doing it with him works for me because otherwise, I wouldn't do it. I'm just using one pound weights for now since I haven't exercised in years and I'm pretty flabby. I can't even say out of shape because I'm going to have to work my way up to that.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> It's one year and one month today. Congratulations! Great pictures, too. What an adorable little boy.
> 
> Here's one for you. Remember Cesar? And we all wanted to buy him a Kindle? I still do...LOL.


Thanks, Leslie. I needed that.


----------



## sandypeach

Congrats to all who have kept on keeping on.

I passed 5 months of vaping last week and am still going strong.  I am in the process of cutting down from 12 mg nicotine to 6 mg.  I plan to stay at this level for a while and then start working in some 0 mg.  I don't currently anticipate not vaping once I get to 0 mg.  Vaping keeps me sane while still allowing me to cut down (and eventually out) the chemicals I am inhaling.

As always, thanks to all of you for your support and prayers.

Paul


----------



## geoffthomas

Nice going Paul.
Hoozah!

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sandypeach said:


> Congrats to all who have kept on keeping on.
> 
> I passed 5 months of vaping last week and am still going strong. I am in the process of cutting down from 12 mg nicotine to 6 mg. I plan to stay at this level for a while and then start working in some 0 mg. I don't currently anticipate not vaping once I get to 0 mg. Vaping keeps me sane while still allowing me to cut down (and eventually out) the chemicals I am inhaling.
> 
> As always, thanks to all of you for your support and prayers.
> 
> Paul


As they say, slow but steady wins the race. You'll make it.

Every time I see a commercial for ecigs I think about the rabid anti-smoking fanatics charging over to a vapers table and screaming at them to put out that cigarette.  I won't smoke again (I hope) but I can certainly understand those that do for whatever reason.


----------



## Annalog

Glad to hear you are going strong and working toward cutting down on the amount of chemicals. All the best to you.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## markdamaroyd

Give all your money away, or come over to my primitive Thai village where you can only buy local ciggies. Great way to cough start the day.


----------



## sandypeach

crebel said:


> Way to go sandypeach (I know it's Paul, sandypeach is just fun!). I am glad the e-cigs are working for you. Are you able to stay away from all tobacco cigs now? Do you think you are "smoking" more, less, the same? I am trying to talk my sister into trying them. Do they make your clothes and breath smell better (I remember you talked about flavor liquids)? As they sing in Grease "Tell me more, Tell me more"


Thanks, Chris (you Beauty School Dropout, you).

My family and friends tell me they really notice that I don't smell like smoke anymore, so that's another big plus to vapor vs. smoking. I haven't felt the need for a "real" cig since the day I started vaping. I still partake of a good cigar once every week or two when I meet with dear friend for lunch at a cigar bar, but that's because I choose to, not because I need one. I haven't really monitored my intake to compare before and after usage, but here is my opinion: Since I don't have to leave the house or my desk at work anymore, I indulge more often, but I probably take fewer drags each time, so I suspect the total intake per day works out to approximately the same volume.

Paul


----------



## Lyndl

So greqat to see everyone is going strong.    Paul, I can't believe it's 5 months!  I think of you often because there's a guy in my office who looks just like your photo. I don't know his name but I always want to call him Paul.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Checking in. Taking Omega 3, eating oatmeal, doing a little exercise, feeling good.


----------



## Jen

I'm doing good too.  My latest obsession (as you know if you frequent the Accessories thread) is making green smoothies in my new Vitamix.  I'm pretty obsessed with them, and feel better than I have in a long time!  Still smoke free, going on 16 months.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Jen

I do too Chris, unfortunately it doesn't go completely away!  I took a customer out to lunch yesterday and he wanted to stand outside and have one before I took him back.  I reaallllly wanted one!!  But I didn't, and just don't.  My worst is car trips.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Always nice when everybody checks in are still doing well. I admit I still have cravings, I just don't give in to them anymore!





Jen said:


> I do too Chris, unfortunately it doesn't go completely away! I took a customer out to lunch yesterday and he wanted to stand outside and have one before I took him back. I reaallllly wanted one!! But I didn't, and just don't. My worst is car trips.


I'm coming up on 7 years and still haven't lost the cravings. When I quit for 20 years, I wanted a ciggy every single day. It just gets easier to "not smoke."

Constant Vigilance!!!


----------



## sandypeach

Good morning, everyone.

Lyndl, my first thought was, "that poor man, being stuck looking like that!"

This Friday (4/, will be my 6 month mark.  I am now exclusively on 6mg nicotine vapor (ultra-lite) and still doing well.  Because I still go through the smoking motions, I don't really miss the old cancer sticks.  I played my first golf of the season yesterday and found an old pack of cigarillos in my bag and just threw them away.  I wasn't even tempted to find someone with a lighter to try one.  That feels really good.

Everyone keep on keepin' on.  We're all proud of you for trying whether you have setbacks or not.

Paul


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sandypeach said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> Lyndl, my first thought was, "that poor man, being stuck looking like that!"
> 
> This Friday (4/, will be my 6 month mark. I am now exclusively on 6mg nicotine vapor (ultra-lite) and still doing well. Because I still go through the smoking motions, I don't really miss the old cancer sticks. I played my first golf of the season yesterday and found an old pack of cigarillos in my bag and just threw them away. I wasn't even tempted to find someone with a lighter to try one. That feels really good.
> 
> Everyone keep on keepin' on. We're all proud of you for trying whether you have setbacks or not.
> 
> Paul


Good news, Paul.

Do you smoke the vapors in public? Like restaurants and work? How do people react to it?


----------



## geoffthomas

You all have the system right.
After 25 years, I still find I "want" a cig. - even though other people's smoke gives me difficulty breathing.  I still "want" one.
But I don't.
I just don't smoke the next one.

And I am so proud of all of you too.
Hoping some day to be able to add Tracy to that number.  But we are proud of her for fighting the fight.  It is harder to want to quit when you are still in the use.  
I am very encouraged by Paul's report on the vaps.  Seems like a better solution than the patch.  'cause it is the "habit" just as much as the nicotine, it seems to me.

Just sayin.....


----------



## sandypeach

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Good news, Paul.
> 
> Do you smoke the vapors in public? Like restaurants and work? How do people react to it?


I haven't done much vaping at restaurants, but I do vape at my desk (with my handy-dandy USB powered vaper) and at the bowling alley. 99% of the reactions are positive ("way to go" "how do I get one of those?", etc.) so I am very encouraged by that. There are always a few strange looks, but very few, if any, negative comments.

P


----------



## Annalog

Way to go, everyone!

I put on about five pounds this last month but have lost half of them. I am back to exercising after a short hiatus due to stress and time constraints. (Good weather and working on expansion for the chickens has helped!  )

I will be the only one from my family walking in the Catalina State Park 5.2 mile event this Saturday. My sister will be working and my mom is still restricted to walking 1 mile or less at a time. Description from the event site: "The Catalina State Park event travels on three of the parks most picturesque trails starting with the Nature Trail, then off to the Canyon Loop and its infamous 92 stair climb, and then onto the Birding Trail that features another 48 stairs." I may be out of shape _again_, but I plan on enjoying and finishing the walk.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

geoffthomas said:


> "...After 25 years, I still find I "want" a cig. -..."
> Just sayin.....


Isn't that amazing !?? Just shows how powerful the tobacco addiction is. It has been 22 years for me and I still check my shirt pocket going through the check stand !!
I find the craving comes back strong when I am upset...

Congrats to all who have quit. Those of you having trouble....keep at it !!..


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NapCat said:


> Isn't that amazing !?? Just shows how powerful the tobacco addiction is. It has been 22 years for me and I still check my shirt pocket going through the check stand !!
> I find the craving comes back strong when I am upset...
> 
> Congrats to all who have quit. Those of you having trouble....keep at it !!..


Or when I'm tired or when I'm wanting a break from what I'm doing. Surprisingly, I'm okay in the car and on the phone, two of my biggest triggers.

Anna, that 92 stair climb doesn't sound like fun. I hope there's a dynamite view at the top. Maybe your Mom can wait for you at the end?


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> ...
> Anna, that 92 stair climb doesn't sound like fun. I hope there's a dynamite view at the top. Maybe your Mom can wait for you at the end?


Gertie, the stairs are not continuous. The trail is dirt and the steps are placed as necessary up and down the hills. If I remember properly, the main hill has six to eight groups of steps. The stairs are fairly wide and there are plenty of places for me to stand at the side to catch my breath.

I saw when I checked the EveryoneRuns Face Book page that rain is predicted for Saturday. YEAH! I just checked the weather forecast. The high today in Tucson is supposed to be 92 F with sunny skies. Tomorrow is 83 F. Friday is 74 F. Saturday is predicted to be mostly cloudy (Double YEAH!!) with 30% chance of showers (YEAH again!) and a high of 61 F (Triple YEAH!!!).

If the prediction is accurate, I might not come in last as my main problem is that I get overheated!

My mom should not come as sitting and standing for long periods of time are not good for her. It is also too long a drive for her to come just to see me finish. Instead, I will probably call her from my cell phone when I am in places with a cell signal.  Also, part of I-10 will be closed Friday night and Saturday morning so I will be spending Friday night at my mom's house and will be driving back there after the race and before I head home.


----------



## sandypeach

Hey Gertie!  You don't live near the Tampa/St. Pete area, do you?  The reason I ask is that I will be in that part of FL in mid-June.

P


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sandypeach said:


> Hey Gertie! You don't live near the Tampa/St. Pete area, do you? The reason I ask is that I will be in that part of FL in mid-June.
> 
> P


Unfortunately, I'm about 5 hours away.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, Anna, I feel better about the 92 stairs now. It's good that you'll be with your Mom before and after.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Here are some tips from experts. Hope you find them helpful:

1.Stop all at once. Don't just taper off. 

2.Quit when you aren't under a lot of stress or tension. In other words, don't try to break the habit when you've just lost your job or when you are going through a divorce. 

3.Involve someone else in your effort to stop - misery loves company! 

4.Drink six to eight glasses of water a day, and especially drink water or fruit juice or milk when your craving for a cigarette reaches a level where you think you can't resist. 

5.Command yourself to get sufficient rest. It's much easier to think and act when you're not tired - life becomes less pressured - which means you have less need to smoke. It's easier to quit smoking when your body is in the best condition. Just as an athlete prepares for the big event, you must too. 

6.Get at least 7 to 8 hours of sleep each night during the time you are breaking the habit. 

7.Avoid alcoholic beverages during this time as well. Also, drink non caffeinated beverages - no coffee, tea, or cola drinks. It is easy to move from one habit to another when you're in this transition phase. 

8.Adopt some kind of exercise schedule. For example, after meals, go outside and walk briskly and breathe deeply for 15 to 30 minutes. 

9.Cut out spices and rich desserts.  Eat all you want at regular meal hours in the way of fruit, grains, vegetables, and nuts. But snack only on carrots or celery sticks.  When you break the cigarette habit, there is a tendency to replace cigarette smoking with food. (Yet, if you are at a normal body weight when you quit smoking, to have a comparable risk as you have while smoking one pack of cigarettes per day, you would have to gain almost 100 pounds!) 

10.Find something else to occupy your hands and your mind.

Wish all the best.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for the advice, Dr. D. Everything helps.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks for the advice, Dr. D. Everything helps.


You bet it does Gertie. More important, as you know, is to follow the advice and keep looking for help and company. Wish you the best of health and happiness. Please take care.


----------



## Annalog

Annalog said:


> ... I saw when I checked the EveryoneRuns Face Book page that rain is predicted for Saturday. YEAH! I just checked the weather forecast. The high today in Tucson is supposed to be 92 F with sunny skies. Tomorrow is 83 F. Friday is 74 F. Saturday is predicted to be mostly cloudy (Double YEAH!!) with 30% chance of showers (YEAH again!) and a high of 61 F (Triple YEAH!!!)...


I checked the latest hourly graph on www.weatherchannel.com for the race tomorrow. The race starts at 7:40 a.m. and it turns out that we will be racing during the warmest part of the day! It is supposed to be 55 F with 30% chance of rain until 11 a.m. when the chance of rain goes up to 60% and the chance of rain will continue to climb while the temperature will start dropping. Last year I finished this event in 2 hours and 15 minutes so I should cross the finish line about 10 a.m. before the storm really moves in.


----------



## sandypeach

Excuse the self back patting, but......

6 MONTHS  Go me!


----------



## geoffthomas

nice going paul


----------



## 908tracy

Wooo Hooo!!!!  You go Paul!!!!  That is wonderful and I'm so happy for you I could burst! =D 6 months!!!!

Hello my KB family! I have missed you all, but the board that I moderate has moved to a new site and I've been busy with it. That's why I haven't been around much. 

Geoffthomas, Bless your heart for always thinking of me. One of these days I will make you so proud and succeed. Thank you so much for your kindness. =)

I am getting ready to turn in for the night, but just HAD to stop in to see you all. I will get here more often, I promise!


----------



## Lyndl

Congratulations Paul!!  Don't you just feel so proud?  I know I did when I got to 6 months.    I'm almost at 10 months and still staying strong.  

I had lunch with a friend the other day that I hadn't seen for about 5 years. She told me she'd just started again after 15 years of not smoking.  I asked her why on earth she'd do that and she shrugged and said "stress and a couple of  glasses of wine".  It scared me to think that it could be as easy as that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sandypeach said:


> Excuse the self back patting, but......
> 
> 6 MONTHS Go me!


Yay, Paul.










Sorry there's only five candles on your cake.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> Wooo Hooo!!!! You go Paul!!!! That is wonderful and I'm so happy for you I could burst! =D 6 months!!!!
> 
> Hello my KB family! I have missed you all, but the board that I moderate has moved to a new site and I've been busy with it. That's why I haven't been around much.
> 
> Geoffthomas, Bless your heart for always thinking of me. One of these days I will make you so proud and succeed. Thank you so much for your kindness. =)
> 
> I am getting ready to turn in for the night, but just HAD to stop in to see you all. I will get here more often, I promise!


We look forward to the day when you're ready, Tracey. WE know you can do it. But YOU have to know that you can do it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lyndl said:


> Congratulations Paul!! Don't you just feel so proud? I know I did when I got to 6 months. I'm almost at 10 months and still staying strong.
> 
> I had lunch with a friend the other day that I hadn't seen for about 5 years. She told me she'd just started again after 15 years of not smoking. I asked her why on earth she'd do that and she shrugged and said "stress and a couple of glasses of wine". It scared me to think that it could be as easy as that.


Yes, Lyndl, it's as easy as that. Remember that I went back after 20 years and then smoked for another 15 years. I could say it was stress, but the fact is that I was looking for an excuse to start smoking again. I hope I don't do that again.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, Paul!!!!!!


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> We look forward to the day when you're ready, Tracey. WE know you can do it. But YOU have to know that you can do it.


Thanks Gertie, you are so right! (((hugs))) to you

Have a great weekend KB family!!


----------



## Eyalkopaglish

Most electronic cigarettes come with a LED light at the end of the device. The LED light will activate whenever a user inhales. The glowing effect of the LED light mimics that of a real cigarette.
http://www.smokefreeonline.com/


----------



## Val2

My parents tell me that when I was 2 years old I was hospitalized with really bad asthma and the doc told them if they didn't quit, I would die. They stopped cold turkey, my dad ate apples and my mom sucked mints. Don't know what helped them more, the fact that I might die or changing a habit. It must be a really hard and painful road but stick with it, time with the little one will be your reward. Thinking of you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Val2 said:


> My parents tell me that when I was 2 years old I was hospitalized with really bad asthma and the doc told them if they didn't quit, I would die. They stopped cold turkey, my dad ate apples and my mom sucked mints. Don't know what helped them more, the fact that I might die or changing a habit. It must be a really hard and painful road but stick with it, time with the little one will be your reward. Thinking of you.


Waaaaay back when I was two, the only entertainment people could afford was getting together with highballs and ciggys. My parents had a house so the gatherings were usually there. Mom tells me I used to water around taking sips and picking up ciggys. They finally realized I was inhaling and wouldn't let me join the party anymore.


----------



## 908tracy

Val2 said:


> My parents tell me that when I was 2 years old I was hospitalized with really bad asthma and the doc told them if they didn't quit, I would die. They stopped cold turkey, my dad ate apples and my mom sucked mints. Don't know what helped them more, the fact that I might die or changing a habit. It must be a really hard and painful road but stick with it, time with the little one will be your reward. Thinking of you.


Thank you Val! Time with the little one is a big motivator, and one I use on her Daddy a lot to get him ready. Thanks for thinking of me. =)


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Waaaaay back when I was two, the only entertainment people could afford was getting together with highballs and ciggys. My parents had a house so the gatherings were usually there. Mom tells me I used to water around taking sips and picking up ciggys. They finally realized I was inhaling and wouldn't let me join the party anymore.


Wow Gertie, inhaling at the tender age of two That's how our family get togethers were as well. Everyone smoked, and right in the house with us little ones breathing it. Boy, how times have changed!! =)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> Wow Gertie, inhaling at the tender age of two That's how our family get togethers were as well. Everyone smoked, and right in the house with us little ones breathing it. Boy, how times have changed!! =)


Thank goodness.


----------



## rayhensley

I didn't want to get "smoker's cough" so I quit. Cold Turkey.

That would be annoying: Being at a play, or whatever, and you can't stop coughing.

Ugh


----------



## Gertie Kindle

rayhensley said:


> I didn't want to get "smoker's cough" so I quit. Cold Turkey.
> 
> That would be annoying: Being at a play, or whatever, and you can't stop coughing.
> 
> Ugh


Good for you! Cold Turkey isn't easy, but it's easier if you really, really, really want to quit.


----------



## 908tracy

Well hello my KB family! I hope everyone is doing well? I am bumping us from page 3 and hoping that everyone is just busy doing Spring type things. Sending (((hugs))) from me to each of you!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thank you Tracy.
We are just casually continuing to "not smoke the next one".
And to eat sensibly.
And to take our meds.
And all the other things we need to do (or not do).

We are always here for anyone who needs support.
Just sayin.......


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Jen

HI to you too Tracy!!!  I'm doing good, going 16 months strong and have lost 12 pounds now.  Still a work in progress.  I went out tonight and had a few drinks - a friend of mine casually mentioned smoking and I realized I was on my third drink and not ONCE had thought of smoking.  That made me happy!!  

Soooooo Tracy.......when are you joining us   ??


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Do some deep breathing to replace smoking. It sounds simple but you will be surprised...


----------



## 908tracy

Thanks everyone!  My time is soon to try again. I may keep quiet until I have a handle on things though. DBF and I have been discussing it seriously...not that you aren't wonderful supporters, because you truly are, but I really don't like letting you down. So I may be quiet about it until I feel confident. Does that make any sense? lol 

Jen,
That is wonderful that you managed to have 3 drinks without thinking of it. =D You go girl!!!

Chris,
You go too!!! =) How's that adorable grandbaby? Was the Easter bunny good to him?

Geoffthomas,
(((hugs))) 

DrDln,
I may just have to read your book and do just that! (deep breathing) Will try it all. =)


----------



## Lyndl

Hello Support Group people! I hope you're all doing well. I've just returned from 6 weeks in Europe, where _almost everyone _ smokes. In shops, restaurants, public buildings, everywhere! I'm very proud to say that I didn't succumb ( it was a fear I had, knowing what it's like there)

* Today is ONE YEAR since I had a cigarette *


----------



## 908tracy

(((Lyndl))) 

One year is fantastic!!!! The fact that you didn't succumb in Europe is big as well. You Go Girl!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lyndl said:


> Hello Support Group people! I hope you're all doing well. I've just returned from 6 weeks in Europe, where _almost everyone _ smokes. In shops, restaurants, public buildings, everywhere! I'm very proud to say that I didn't succumb ( it was a fear I had, knowing what it's like there)
> 
> * Today is ONE YEAR since I had a cigarette *


Big Star for you cuz you are a BIG STAR. Congrats on the year and your successful trip.


----------



## Annalog

Wonderful, Lyndl!


----------



## Andra

Yay Lyndl!!!  Happy Anniversary to you!
It's great that you were able to tour Europe without having a smoke!!


----------



## Jen

Lyndl said:


> Hello Support Group people! I hope you're all doing well. I've just returned from 6 weeks in Europe, where _almost everyone _ smokes. In shops, restaurants, public buildings, everywhere! I'm very proud to say that I didn't succumb ( it was a fear I had, knowing what it's like there)
> 
> * Today is ONE YEAR since I had a cigarette *


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!! I'm so excited for you! One year is such an amazing milestone! I know how hard it is to be around other smokers and resist (I was in Florida last month with my mom and brother who CHAIN smoked the entire time, it was really hard), and you should be really proud of yourself for resisting!! Do something really special for yourself today!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Not only are we excited for you, but we are excited to have a new example for others.

365 days not smoking - one at a time.
This is truly impressive.

Now we start on not smoking the next one.
'cause "not smoking" never ends.

Just sayin.....


----------



## hamerfan

Great thread!
I just stopped smoking Monday (that's right, two days ago). So far so good. 
I'll be returning to this thread often.
hamerfan


----------



## Jen

Welcome, and good for you!!!!  It's a tough journey, and there is no better place for support than right here.  I suggest reading back through the thread, there are tons of great tips to help you get through it.  We know how hard it is!!!  
Best of luck, check in with us often!!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## geoffthomas

Welcome Hamerfan.
we will be happy to be here for you every step of the way.

I am a "smoker who doesn't".
I smoked 2.5 packs of Marlboros a day for over 20 years.
I last smoked more than 25 years ago.....and still counting, because the temptation never goes away, just the desire gets a little less all the time.

Just sayin......


----------



## CaedemMarquez

For anybody that lives in Colorado, there is a free quitline called the Colorado Quitline. It is funded by tobacco taxes.

http://www.coquitline.org/
1-800-QUIT-NOW (784-8669)


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Lyndl said:


> * Today is ONE YEAR since I had a cigarette *


CONGRATULATIONS !! That is so wonderful. Add up how much money you did not spend over the past year and go buy your self an Anniversary gift !!

(Been 23 years since I put down my Camels......still calls to me after all this time.}


----------



## Gertie Kindle

hamerfan said:


> Great thread!
> I just stopped smoking Monday (that's right, two days ago). So far so good.
> I'll be returning to this thread often.
> hamerfan


That is so fantastic. We're here for you. We like to think of ourselves as smokers who don't smoke. The desire doesn't go away completely but we get more and more in the habit of not reaching for one.

I have some good news. My daughter visited for the weekend. She's been smoking a couple of packs a day for over twenty years and has tried to quit many times. The good news is she didn't smoke a single ciggy the whole time she was here. She didn't say anything about quitting and I didn't say anything because I didn't want to jinx her. She'll be back weekend after next and if she's still not smoking, I'll give her a great big gold star.


----------



## hamerfan

Wow, what a thread!
Thanks, everyone, for the kind words and support. It's just something I should've done a long time ago but never got around to it.
Major congratulations to all of you here who have been down this path already and have stayed true. The moral support and good feelings here are awesome.
Thanks again to all for this thread!
hamerfan
PS... I'm not a drinker, so that won't trigger it. But I think I'll be staying away from coffee for a couple of weeks....


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I never got into smoking because of religion--strange, but true. But I have quite a few friends including my Professor at Yale Univ who smoked but was able to quit. No matter how addictive nicotine is there are ways to quit. Good luck!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

hamerfan said:


> Wow, what a thread!
> Thanks, everyone, for the kind words and support. It's just something I should've done a long time ago but never got around to it.
> Major congratulations to all of you here who have been down this path already and have stayed true. The moral support and good feelings here are awesome.
> Thanks again to all for this thread!
> hamerfan
> PS... I'm not a drinker, so that won't trigger it. But I think I'll be staying away from coffee for a couple of weeks....


Coffee is definitely a trigger. I gave it up years ago and switched to tea. Tea and a ciggy just doesn't cut it. 

My first morning thing was Pepsi and a ciggy. How bad was that? (I won't even tell you about the greasy chicken thigh and potato chips I had for breakfast back then so don't ask.)

Anyway, I recently realized that just quitting smoking (7 years now) and making a few lifestyle changes isn't going to cut it. I have to admit that I just don't take care of myself. Starting to lose the circulation in my hands and my legs has been a real wake-up call. I've been putting off a bone density scan and mammogram.

Everybody yell at me until I do that and get myself back to the doctor.


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie.........
.................
.................
go to the doctor's!

(please?)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Gertie.........
> .................
> .................
> go to the doctor's!
> 
> (please?)


Going right now to find my prescriptions for the tests. Tomorrow, I'll be near both testing places and I can go make the appointments in person. Promise.


----------



## geoffthomas

((Thank you!))


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> GERTIE!!!! We need you to take care of yourself, pretty please. Are you still taking your meds on schedule? Please report in when your appointments are made.
> 
> I am willing to nag if necessary...


Yes, I'm taking my meds every day.

Only good friends are willing to nag.

The prescriptions and my calendar are in my purse ... sticking out so I can't miss them. Both places are not far from the library and I'll do it on the way. Promise.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie, I will nag as well. Remember when I had my 'spa' day at a radiology lab? The sooner you have those tests, the sooner you and your doctor will know what to focus on.

Thinking of you!


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, I'm taking my meds every day.
> 
> Only good friends are willing to nag.
> 
> The prescriptions and my calendar are in my purse ... sticking out so I can't miss them. Both places are not far from the library and I'll do it on the way. Promise.


Gertie!
Nag nag nag Please go for those tests Nag nag nag!! I am coming back on here tomorrow especially to see a list of scheduled appointments Missy! We nag because we love!!!!

(((hugs)))


----------



## 908tracy

hamerfan said:


> Great thread!
> I just stopped smoking Monday (that's right, two days ago). So far so good.
> I'll be returning to this thread often.
> hamerfan


Congratulations on your quit hamerfan!!! Stick around, this support thread is just chock full of some of KB's best, if I do say so myself! =) Keep on keeping on!


----------



## Annalog

hamerfan said:


> Great thread!
> I just stopped smoking Monday (that's right, two days ago). So far so good.
> I'll be returning to this thread often.
> hamerfan


Welcome, Hammerfan!


----------



## Lyndl

Thanks everyone, the good wishes mean a lot coming from you, you all_ really _ know what it's like.

Hamerfan, well done on taking the first step. Hang in there, it can be done. I stopped cold turkey a year ago, and I'm so glad I did!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I won't get home until afternoon, but I promise I will stop here first and report.


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I won't get home until afternoon, but I promise I will stop here first and report.


^^^Ok then, the afternoon it is......I"ll be waiting.....=)....^^^


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, it is the morning of the day that Gertie will get her meds refilled in the afternoon.
And then assure us of the accomplished mission right here.

Just checkin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still working on it. As promised, I went straight to the facility to set up the Bone Density. Big sign on the door. 

Due to the economy and cuts in Medicare, we can no longer afford to keep this facility open.

Did I mention that the visiting nurse place that my daughter works laid off 25 out of 40 employees? She was among the lucky ones.

As I'm heading for the mammogram place, I passed the facility where I had gotten both done on the same day the last time I went. So, yes, I'll stop there. They can't make appointments. I didn't want to report a negative so I went to the library, went home after and crashed for an hour and a half. Took Mom shopping and made the phone call as soon as I got back.

Next hurdle. Does the Dr want a screening or diagnostic mammogram? Read them the prescription and they still didn't know. Call the doctor. They'll fax a new order. Now I'm giving them time to send the fax and I'll call again in an hour. 

See, this is why I put things off. Everything turns out to be way too complicated.

I'll check back in as soon as I get the appt. Even if I don't get the appts, I'm going to make sure I see my doctor asap.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> ... See, this is why I put things off. Everything turns out to be way too complicated. ...


Hoping it gets easier. I do not understand why a place that does tests cannot make appointments. Do they expect everyone to be able to wait all day?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Hoping it gets easier. I do not understand why a place that does tests cannot make appointments. Do they expect everyone to be able to wait all day?


They do appointments but you have to call a central number.

So, It was quite a battle but I seem to have won the war. July 20. I don't think I should wait that long to see my doctor so I'll call him on Monday and make an appointment for next week.

Keep nagging, please. By Monday I'm liable to forget.


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> They do appointments but you have to call a central number.
> 
> So, It was quite a battle but I seem to have won the war. July 20. I don't think I should wait that long to see my doctor so I'll call him on Monday and make an appointment for next week.
> 
> Keep nagging, please. By Monday I'm liable to forget.


^^^^You done good Gertie!!! I am proud of you. =) You can count on me to NAG NAG NAG you come Monday for sure!^^^^


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> ^^^^You done good Gertie!!! I am proud of you. =) You can count on me to NAG NAG NAG you come Monday for sure!^^^^


My KB friends are the best.


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> They do appointments but you have to call a central number.
> 
> So, It was quite a battle but I seem to have won the war. July 20. I don't think I should wait that long to see my doctor so I'll call him on Monday and make an appointment for next week.
> 
> Keep nagging, please. By Monday I'm liable to forget.


Oh, we can do this.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Oh, we can do this.


This is the only place you can nag and be thanked for it.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Poor baby, all that runaround when you were trying to be a good girl and get everything organized! Enjoy the rest of your weekend and we will continue our loving nagging on Monday.


Aww, thanks for the comfort. I needed it after yesterday.


----------



## 908tracy

(((hugs Gertie)))

Did you remember to make that doc appt yesterday?


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey Gertie,
Tracy and I want an update....it IS Monday.

Just naggin.....


----------



## Jen

geoffthomas said:


> Hey Gertie,
> Tracy and I want an update....it IS Monday.
> 
> Just naggin.....


(psssst - it's Tuesday  )

I also want an update Gertie!


----------



## 908tracy

LOL!

I was here yesterday morning, but didn't want to nag first thing. hahaha I figured I'd give Gertie some time to wake up and nag later....now it's Tuesday Missy, all nags are on!.....did ya do it?


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Lord Gertie - Jen is right! 
It is Tuesday - boy does time fly.
And is my face red.  I was never any good with dates, or times, or places, or faces.....hey you can understand why I smoked and drank, huh?

So even more important to hope for Gertie's good resolution (before I forget who and where I am, huh?).


----------



## Jen

I was just teasing Geoffthomas!!  I wish I was in a situation where I could forget what day it was!!  You know I love ya!


----------



## 908tracy

^^This is my beautiful dd and I on her graduation from college a few weeks ago.(2 years at county college....associates degree) ^^










^^This is her best friend and whom she will go on to a University with this fall^^










^^This one is of all 3 of my beautiful dd's and my Mom and I^^

No red faces Geoffthomas....it happens to the very best of us!


----------



## Jen

TRACY!!  Your daughters are beautiful!  And SO are you!  You look fabulous!


----------



## geoffthomas

Clearly beauty runs in the family.


----------



## 908tracy

Thank you very much Jen & Geoffthomas! They make me so proud. =)


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## 908tracy

Thanks crebel sweetie!!! You're a doll. 

Gertie.....we're waaaaaaaiting!


----------



## Andra

Gertie - me too!!!!!!

NAG NAG NAG NAG NAG NAG


----------



## Annalog

Gertie, adding nags from me as well. I think you may have enough to fill a stable. 

I can hardly wait until I get home so that I can see the posted photos!

ETA: Great photos!


----------



## Lyndl

It's actually WEDNESDAY down here.....  Gertie, we're still waiting  ......

Tracy,  love the photos. You're all gorgeous.


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie,
Now you got me worried.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Annalog

NAG: Have you contacted your doctor's office yet?



geoffthomas said:


> Gertie,
> Now you got me worried.
> Just sayin.....


That was my first thought when I saw your name on the most recent post! I had to check the last active date/time.

Gertie, did our nags chase you away?


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## 908tracy

Yet another worried nagger here.....

Perhaps she is off doing something fun, of course that would be After she made that doc appt I'm sure. 

Gertie....check in please.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm here, I'm here. You guys could never drive me away.

Now I'm fessing up. No I didn't make the appointment. I had to make my reservations to go up north to see my Dad, first. Got that done today. Had to change them three times until I could at least get the times I wanted even though I couldn't get the dates.

So, tomorrow, I promise. When I go to the library, I have to pass right by the doctors office and I will stop in personally to make the appointment.

Hope you guys will forgive me for worrying you. Can I get a group hug?


----------



## geoffthomas

Consider yourself hugged (and discussed in the chat).


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> ...Hope you guys will forgive me for worrying you. Can I get a group hug?


Making reservations to see Dad is important!

{{{{{Hugs Gertie}}}}}


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Consider yourself hugged (and discussed in the chat).


All good, right?


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah, you are always "good".
We care about ya......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah, you are always "good".
> We care about ya......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Been having Internet problems, but I'm here.

As promised, I stopped at the dr office this morning and made an appt. The bad news is that my cholesterol is up as high as it was before I started cutting back on the fat. That was in March so hopefully, I'm doing a little better. I'm probably making cholesterol all on my own and that's why I'm having this numbness. I get up and walk around as often as I can.

I'm waiting to hear back from the doctor about making an appt for another blood test.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah Gertie,
My doc keeps telling me to add 40 mins of "vigorous" exercise per day (to my walks to and from work) and she will be a happy puppy.  Will solve any and all problems (mild joint pain) slight overweight, pre-hypertension, almost too much sugar, not enough good cholesterol (the bad is ok)......etc.
I got no problems, just some almost problems.
And the exercise will kill all the birds with one stone.

So I gotta "just do it".

Hope your solution is as simple, 'cause you know we care about you.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Andra

Gertie, thanks for checking in. You know that we care and want you to be healthy (and I want another novel!!)
I hope your problems are nothing serious.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, Gertie! Like Geoff, I need more exercise to get my good cholesterol higher. How is your ratio? Is that getting better? 

Thinking of you! (((HUGS)))


----------



## 908tracy

(((Gertie))) Glad you are okay and I am sure you will be making that doc appt today!

(((geoffthomas))) Up that vigorous exercise. You will not only please your doc, but the rest of us as well. We care!
...just sayin'


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I guess my post got lost yesterday. Yes, I did stop and make an appointment.

While I was there and the desk lady had my file out, I asked her to look up my cholesterol from March. I'm back up where I started a year ago. Very discouraging.

It's also very discouraging that my doctor didn't call me with the results of my test. It's further discouraging when I mentioned that I would like another blood test before I come in for my appointment that she was going to check with the doctor and I haven't gotten a call back about that.

I've been cutting down more and more and I'm still having a problem. I guess I can't even cheat once a week. But here's what I'm down to now.

Breakfast 0 gms

lunch 3 gms

snack 3.5 gms

Dinner varies. 3 days a week I have chicken, baked potato, carrots for 8 gms. Once a week, chunky soup for 10 gms, once a week lamb burger for 20 gms, once a week two slices pizza (gave up pepperoni) 20 gms, once a week broccoli & cheese stuffed chicken (16 gms).

So, no more lamb burgers. Lamb chops are a heck of a lot less fatty than the ground lamb. No more stuffed chicken breasts and definitely no more pizza.

Must clear out the rubble around my exercise machine this weekend and get busy. You, too, *Geoff*. All that PRE stuff you have shouldn't turn into the real thing.

I'll keep reporting. Thanks for all your encouragement and love.


----------



## Simon Halliday

This is difficult, especially with the family situation (and I totally agree with Scheherazade's comment).

I smoked, starting when I was 13 or 14, and quit on Feb 8th this year.  It was kinda weird because I made no formal decision to give up. 

I had smoked excessively the day before and, on waking, found I felt toxic. I have a personal health theory that you can occasionally eat food and drink in an indulgent manner but then you have to purify the bod by some kind of reduction or abstinence, until your equilibrium is restored.

So I felt .. 'no cigs for a few days' , but then two days went by and I wasn't inclined to buy a new pack, so a few more days went by, and that weekend I realized I had stopped for 5 days. So I said to myself, I'll give it a couple of days, and after that I thought "I've arrived at at a good place. I'm done with it."

Over the next two months I'd get an urge or two every other day, but the thoughts only laster a moment, and always seemed to pop up in moments of boredom. Then I got a fixation about going online and reading med articles about how your body repairs itself - first day - first week - first month - first year. I can now bike really hard without that ache in my chest.

So -- just my experience - but pressing some of the juice out :

1. When you feel cigaret toxic - just decide to give it a break for a couple of days. Not forever. Just a couple of days. But do it when you have no cigarets left.

2. Make it difficult for yourself to get a fresh pack.

3. Keep occupied .. don't be bored.

4. Keep reading online about how the cilia in your airways are growing back, how your risk of stroke is dropping by the month, and once in a while deliberately walk thru the backwash of a smoker on the street, take a sniff and think "gross".

I always used to think - "I like to smoke, but I hate other people's smoke." I could never associate smoking with food - that dry acrid floating bue could at a party or reception always grossed me out. I wouldn't advise berating smokers in public (lol) but doing the backwash thing is a great re-inforcement of how you are changing.

Hope this helps - and good luck S.

P.s.  After a few weeks, tell yourself - I've done it - I don't smoke anymore!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good job, Simon. You're past the 3 days, 3 three weeks and three months danger points.

Hammerfan, let us hear how you are doing. If you read this thread, you know we don't judge if you've slipped and we love to celebrate your successes.


----------



## hamerfan

Hi Gertie and everyone else!
Hugs for Gertie! Congrats on making the appointment. Now stick with it.
No slips here. Occasionally miss it, but after a couple of minutes, that feeling goes away. Now I think I'm gonna have to cut back on the Jolly Rancher Hard Candy.  
Best to everyone. This is a great bunch!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah Gertie,
> My doc keeps telling me to add 40 mins of "vigorous" exercise per day (to my walks to and from work) and she will be a happy puppy. ...


It's always good to start slowly and go from there. Forty minutes of vigorous exercise is safe only if one is already in good shape.

Start slowly and go from there. Smoking is one thing you need to go cold turkey, IMO. But you need to be aware of handling withdrawal symptoms. Withdrawal symptoms are natural but there are effective ways to handle them. Good luck!


----------



## Randirogue

Gah... I'm toeing the "want to quit" vs. "want my bad habit" line.  

Part of the problem is I KNOW I'm an animal when I'm going through withdrawal.  My day job does not allow for that.  I'm freelance, and while I work with some people repeatedly, those times tend to be so spread out that they don't know me enough to have patience with me during the transition.  Plus, it's freelance for live and recorded events, commercials, shows, etc.  If I want to work, I can't have a crazed outburst and hope to get gigs in the future.  One instance of bad behavior will spread faster among these crews than a hundred good ones.

However... since a lot of these gigs are many, many hours long without any breaks (I've even had 14 hrs go by where I couldn't leave the building-and I was so not a good person to be stuck in the car with for the drive home after that one- ~_~ooo), I will use them as "practice sessions" for quitting.  The 5-8 hrs without access to having a cigarette type episodes really seem to help build my resistance and confidence (as it's my panicking that often causes my outbursts).

I keep bringing fewer and fewer with me and I've been panicking (that I'll be desolate if I run out) less and less.  I keep stretching that time more and more.  Also, I keep looking for little things I can do for those times when I'm stuck somewhere... waiting... I always crave a cigarette when I need to simply pass a little time wherever I am.

I hope it works out for everyone that's posted here about it.

I hope it works out for me as well.  And I hope it happens before I finally get pregnant (because then it's cold turkey time for sure).  And, well, cold turkey animal-Randi coupled with pregnant-Randi will not bode well for my husband.  ~_~ooo


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Randirogue said:


> Gah... I'm toeing the "want to quit" vs. "want my bad habit" line.
> 
> Part of the problem is I KNOW I'm an animal when I'm going through withdrawal. My day job does not allow for that. I'm freelance, and while I work with some people repeatedly, those times tend to be so spread out that they don't know me enough to have patience with me during the transition. Plus, it's freelance for live and recorded events, commercials, shows, etc. If I want to work, I can't have a crazed outburst and hope to get gigs in the future. One instance of bad behavior will spread faster among these crews than a hundred good ones.
> 
> However... since a lot of these gigs are many, many hours long without any breaks (I've even had 14 hrs go by where I couldn't leave the building-and I was so not a good person to be stuck in the car with for the drive home after that one- ~_~ooo), I will use them as "practice sessions" for quitting. The 5-8 hrs without access to having a cigarette type episodes really seem to help build my resistance and confidence (as it's my panicking that often causes my outbursts).
> 
> I keep bringing fewer and fewer with me and I've been panicking (that I'll be desolate if I run out) less and less. I keep stretching that time more and more. Also, I keep looking for little things I can do for those times when I'm stuck somewhere... waiting... I always crave a cigarette when I need to simply pass a little time wherever I am.
> 
> I hope it works out for everyone that's posted here about it.
> 
> I hope it works out for me as well. And I hope it happens before I finally get pregnant (because then it's cold turkey time for sure). And, well, cold turkey animal-Randi coupled with pregnant-Randi will not bode well for my husband. ~_~ooo


I found that nicorettes helped with the bad temper. The problem with them was that once I hit six months and I wasn't chewing them anymore, I "thought" I was past the danger point and went back to smoking.

All you really have to do is want it. And I do mean *want *it. Not, I'm quitting because I should or I'm quitting because my family wants me to. My daughter tried numerous times to quit. She never succeeded for family or her son or even for herself. She failed every time. Now she got a puppy and she's done it for him. She finally found her _want to._ I'll be seeing her this weekend and I hope she's still smoke free.


----------



## Randirogue

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I found that nicorettes helped with the bad temper. The problem with them was that once I hit six months and I wasn't chewing them anymore, I "thought" I was past the danger point and went back to smoking.
> 
> All you really have to do is want it. And I do mean *want *it. Not, I'm quitting because I should or I'm quitting because my family wants me to. My daughter tried numerous times to quit. She never succeeded for family or her son or even for herself. She failed every time. Now she got a puppy and she's done it for him. She finally found her _want to._ I'll be seeing her this weekend and I hope she's still smoke free.


Exactly. And people who keep coming up to me and telling me all the reasons I should quit (like I don't know) only make it harder to want it for myself. When I have understanding and consideration regarding it, I find myself leaning towards the "want to quit for my own merits". I don't expect anyone to be "okay" about it, just don't want them to lecture me about it. That never improves my chances, but tends to have the opposite effect.

Anyways, I'm working towards it. Thanks for the understanding and suggestion. I hope your daughter is maintaining her success!


----------



## Jen

Have you looked at the electronic cigarette?  Several have had luck with that, including myself.  Lets you get the sensation and nicotine while you transition. 

Gertie, sorry to hear about those frustrating test results, but I'm glad you went to the doctor!  Keep working on it as much as you can.  

Everyone, keep quitting and staying quit, eat well, excercize, check in with the doctor and check in here!  (psssssssst Tracy......any news  )


----------



## 908tracy

Jen,

I am a lot like Randi described. Bo & I are at the discussing it point, haven't picked an actual date to stop yet. This is good because I was at a point of wanting to but alas, he was not. (lots of stress at work) We need to do this together, as each of us cannot imagine the other lighting up or reeking of the stench while the other is in quit mode. 

I just had my Dad in the hospital (on a ventilator for 8 days...hospital acquired pneumonia) then 20 days in a rehab facility to regain his strength before bringing him home to his house on the 12th of June. The initial hospital stay began on May 7th. This has been very stressful on me, I've taken Power Of Attorney for his finances and am trying to catch him up and supply all of his needs as well as take care of my own household. I know it sounds like a bunch of excuses, and it probably is, but I cannot imagine doing these things with a foggy "nicotine withdrawal" head at this time. Too much on my plate at the mo.....but I still want to quit. That's where I am at. =) 

SimonNY,

That is fabulous that your quit just kind of happened!!! Like Gertie said your icky threes have passed, so you are more than well on your way. Congratulations to you!!!!


----------



## Jen

I'm so sorry to hear all that Tracy, that has to be so hard.  I can't even imagine!  You're right, that is not the time to quit!  I just need to nag every once in awhile   !  You'll get there when you and Bo are ready!


----------



## 908tracy

Thanks Jen! I love your nagging anyways.   (((hugs)))


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> Jen,
> 
> I am a lot like Randi described. Bo & I are at the discussing it point, haven't picked an actual date to stop yet. This is good because I was at a point of wanting to but alas, he was not. (lots of stress at work) We need to do this together, as each of us cannot imagine the other lighting up or reeking of the stench while the other is in quit mode.
> 
> I just had my Dad in the hospital (on a ventilator for 8 days...hospital acquired pneumonia) then 20 days in a rehab facility to regain his strength before bringing him home to his house on the 12th of June. The initial hospital stay began on May 7th. This has been very stressful on me, I've taken Power Of Attorney for his finances and am trying to catch him up and supply all of his needs as well as take care of my own household. I know it sounds like a bunch of excuses, and it probably is, but I cannot imagine doing these things with a foggy "nicotine withdrawal" head at this time. Too much on my plate at the mo.....but I still want to quit. That's where I am at. =)
> 
> SimonNY,
> 
> That is fabulous that your quit just kind of happened!!! Like Gertie said your icky threes have passed, so you are more than well on your way. Congratulations to you!!!!


Tracey, you and Bo have just not reached your "want to" place yet. One of these days, you will reach it and when you do, you're going to ask yourself why you waited so long. Well, I'm telling you now. You waited because you weren't ready. You'll have a much greater chance of success if you can let go of your fears and find that place where you want to.

We're waiting with you and you know we'll be here when you're ready.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tracey,
You know that your KB "family" loves you without reservation.
So you stop when you know the time is right.
And if you start again, we will still be here for you.
No judgements.
Yes we want to see you quit because we feel it is unhealthy to smoke.
But it can be more unhealthy to put too much stress on yourself over it.
Just remember - when you are ready, focus on not smoking the next one.

Just sayin......


----------



## _Sheila_

I smoked for 30 years.

I 'quit' when I was pregnant, but other than that, I was a smoker.

One day, I put my cigarettes up on the fridge and decided that when I wanted a cigarette, I'd just wait.  If I still wanted a cigarette in 3 minutes, I'd allow myself one.  I'd tell myself out loud if I had to.  Then I'd get busy doing something else, not just sit and watch the 3 minutes go by.

Reality is, a human mind can't hold onto a thought for 3 minutes, so for the most part, in 3 minutes, I was off doing something else.  Then, when I realized I wanted a cigarette, I'd tell myself I had to wait 3 minutes, and get busy doing something else.

I didn't tell anyone I'd quit (too much pressure)

I didn't claim that I'd quit (too much pressure)

I didn't get rid of my cigarettes (too much pressure)

I didn't pick a specific day (too much pressure)

It was just that the cigarette I wanted that minute was deferred for at least 3 minutes.

I haven't had a cigarette in over 10 years.  It is rare for me to want a cigarette, but when I do, I tell myself, if I still want one tomorrow....

I'm sure that approach wouldn't work for everybody, but it worked for me.  =)

Sheila

Quick story  --  I'm a writer, that's what I do  =)

I was at the outlet mall.

I hadn't smoked in ages.

I found myself at the wrong end of the outdoor mall... following some poor guy... that was smoking my brand.

I just kind of blanked out and followed that scent.  Good thing he wasn't on his way home


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sounds like a very good way to quit, Sheila. Congratulations!!


----------



## 908tracy

Sheila,

I loved your story! LOL @ it's a good thing he wasn't on his way home!!!! Thanks so much for sharing your story with us. I like that 3 minute approach, it seems very doable. (but we all know how hard it is) Ten years? Wow! Good for you Sheila, that's amazing! =)

Gertie, Geoffthomas, and the rest of my KB family,

Thank you for your kind words of support. I appreciate them more than you know!!!  (((huggerz)))


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Way to go everyone. I know that quitting is hard and that people are at different places in the process. 

Gertie: I feel for you on the cholesteral. I hope that it gets better and that your doctor can help you find something that works.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> Way to go everyone. I know that quitting is hard and that people are at different places in the process.
> 
> Gertie: I feel for you on the cholesteral. I hope that it gets better and that your doctor can help you find something that works.


Thanks, Prof. Neither my mother nor my father have high cholesterol and since I keep my fat intake down pretty low, I can't understand why it's so high. The doctor still hasn't called me about running another blood test before I go back to see him, which is kind of upsetting.

Started clearing the rubble from around my exercise machine. Hopefully I'll finish tomorrow and I'm determined to exercise every day.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks, Prof. Neither my mother nor my father have high cholesterol and since I keep my fat intake down pretty low, I can't understand why it's so high. The doctor still hasn't called me about running another blood test before I go back to see him, which is kind of upsetting.
> 
> Started clearing the rubble from around my exercise machine. Hopefully I'll finish tomorrow and I'm determined to exercise every day.


A few years ago I read an article on line by Dr. Weil where he identified three categories of people who had high cholesterol and what each should do to lower their cholesterol. I have not been able to find it again but it should still be out there. I only partly remember the category that I am in (insulin resistant and  -- cut out sugar and improve exercise and diet). If I ever find that article again, I will post the link.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> A few years ago I read an article on line by Dr. Weil where he identified three categories of people who had high cholesterol and what each should do to lower their cholesterol. I have not been able to find it again but it should still be out there. I only partly remember the category that I am in (insulin resistant and  -- cut out sugar and improve exercise and diet). If I ever find that article again, I will post the link.


Is this it?

http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/ART00685/high-cholesterol

A lot of good advice in that article. Diabetes runs very heavy in my family although I don't have it. Still, it wouldn't hurt to cut out soda even though I only drink two or three glasses a week.

Time for some more lifestyle changes.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Is this it?
> 
> http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/ART00685/high-cholesterol
> 
> A lot of good advice in that article. Diabetes runs very heavy in my family although I don't have it. Still, it wouldn't hurt to cut out soda even though I only drink two or three glasses a week.
> 
> Time for some more lifestyle changes.


Thanks! That looks like an updated version of the article. I think the third group, no longer in the article, was a tiny group where the total cholesterol was high but LDLs and VLDLs were low.

I remembered the article because I fall into the second group, the one where lifestyle changes *are* effective. I was encouraged because, so far, I have bad reactions to each of the cholesterol medications my doctor has had me try. I can say that when I was focusing on making all of the lifestyle changes, my cholesterol levels dropped to nearly normal with just the ratio and LDL off. However, then my iron was low and my stress levels went up due to various reasons, including my mom going through a second round of chemo. The second round of chemo seems to have worked for Mom. Hopefully stress will be going down at work.

While trying to get my iron levels back to normal, I started eating those evil rolled white cylinders -- McDs Sausage Burritos.  It is hard to give up our favorite additions and to stay away when they call.

Now that my iron is back to normal and I can donate blood to the Red Cross again, I am back to working on the lifestyle and diet changes. I recently bought a stainless steel electric food steamer. It arrived last week and I have cooked two meals with it and also hard-cooked some eggs laid by my hens. (I was so happy to learn from the cardiologist that eggs from my hens should be fine!) More brown rice and veggies for me! Also, I have replaced the two evil McDs Sausage Burritos with oatmeal and a couple hard-cooked eggs with blue cheese. (Faster than deviled eggs and only takes a few blue cheese crumbles.)

While I have not started back with yoga, I am spending some time each day meditating with the chickens. Watching them helps me put other things into perspective. 

Although my cholesterol levels did go up, they are not as high as previously and the ratio is better.

What I am trying to say, Gertie, is that we fall into the group that can truly affect our cholesterol levels with lifestyle changes. In addition, the same changes that help the cholesterol also help with reducing the risk of developing diabetes. Diabetes, and related conditions such as low blood sugar, run in my family as well. (Hypoglycemia is now considered to be a pre-diabetic state by some doctors.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anna, McD's is so hard to resist. I had just the pancakes without sausage or eggs last time I had breakfast there. Very unsatisfying besides being made out of white flour. I normally only eat whole wheat. The oatmeal has 9 gms of fat so I can't even eat that. I do eat oatmeal at home every day. I put it in my breakfast shake with non-fat milk, banana and non-fat yogurt.

Everything I've read says that monounsaturated fats are good for lowering cholesterol but my doctor says no. If I only count the saturated fat, I'm well within my limits. Of course, there is the occasional lapse.

Yesterday at my GS's birthday party I brought a turkey and tomato sandwich (no mayo or butter) instead of eating the pizza. I had half a scoop of ice cream and a very small piece of cake. Didn't even eat the icing. No spinach dip, either (mayo and sour cream in that).

I was just browsing around and found this wonderful recipe for a very low fat quiche.

http://caloriecount.about.com/sausage-mushroom-broccoli-quiche-recipe-r691

I hate turkey bacon but I've had turkey sausage and it's pretty good.

I will continue to make lifestyle changes and the biggest will be exercise starting today. I even get up and walk up and down when there's a commercial on TV.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is hard to give up the things we love, that is why I keep them as treats. I go to Five Guys for a burger once a month or so because I love the taste of a good burger and fries. I'll probably have a burger some place else one other time during the month. Twice a month counts as a treat. 

I am lucky, my last cholesterol test impressed my Doctor. She warned me not to be worried about the numbers she was going to tell me because the total number fell into the high category. It turns out that my good cholesterol was high enough to give me a number that looked high but really wasn't. It has been two years since my last physical but I have not changed my eating habits so hopefully that will still be the case.

heheh I just read the article. I love garlic, I don't think I eat two colves a day but I do love my garlic. I also drink plenty of green tea. I have one fresh pot (18 ounces) a day and a resteeped pot. I have no idea if the second resteeped pot helps. Love my tea. Yeah tea.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> It is hard to give up the things we love, that is why I keep them as treats. I go to Five Guys for a burger once a month or so because I love the taste of a good burger and fries. I'll probably have a burger some place else one other time during the month. Twice a month counts as a treat.


Oh, yeah, nothing like a nice juicy burger and a heap of salty french fries to make my day. I could eat that every day. Since I'm already losing my circulation, I don't think I can allow myself any treats. I've substituted lamb for beef in my burgers (about 1/3 the fat) and I use canned sliced potatoes which I spray with olive oil Pam, sprinkle with garlic and bake in the oven instead of french fries. Not perfect but satisfying.



> I am lucky, my last cholesterol test impressed my Doctor. She warned me not to be worried about the numbers she was going to tell me because the total number fell into the high category. It turns out that my good cholesterol was high enough to give me a number that looked high but really wasn't. It has been two years since my last physical but I have not changed my eating habits so hopefully that will still be the case.


I don't know when my doctor is going to do another test. I think I'd better call to give him a push on that. I think I should have one before I go see him next month.



> heheh I just read the article. I love garlic, I don't think I eat two colves a day but I do love my garlic. I also drink plenty of green tea. I have one fresh pot (18 ounces) a day and a resteeped pot. I have no idea if the second resteeped pot helps. Love my tea. Yeah tea.


I drink tea all day but not green tea. I really should switch.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

There are some great green teas. Japanese Greens taste totally different then Chinese Green Teas. Chinese are fired and Japanese are steamed. Huge flavor difference.

I can give you some recommendations if you like. Loose leaf tea is easy to do and it tastes a lot better. Even if you stick with bags make sure that you use water that is between 175 and 195 degrees and don't steep the tea for more then a minute. Most Americans make green tea using boiling water and steep it for five minutes and it just makes for a bad tasting cup of tea.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> There are some great green teas. Japanese Greens taste totally different then Chinese Green Teas. Chinese are fired and Japanese are steamed. Huge flavor difference.
> 
> I can give you some recommendations if you like. Loose leaf tea is easy to do and it tastes a lot better. Even if you stick with bags make sure that you use water that is between 175 and 195 degrees and don't steep the tea for more then a minute. Most Americans make green tea using boiling water and steep it for five minutes and it just makes for a bad tasting cup of tea.


I would love some recommendations. Thanks so much.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I drink mainly Japanese Green Teas. I tend not to like the taste of the Chinese greens.

I buy my tea from Tea Gschwendner. They are a German store that sell in the US. They compete and win in Tea Competitions every year. They are pretty reasonably priced and the quality is excellent.

Bancha and Sencha are the two most common Japanese Green Teas. They have a grassy taste, once you try it you will understand what I mean. Both are yummy. Sencha can be a bit more complicated, there are various types of Sencha that can be more expensive. The regular Sencha is very good. I love the Japanese Sencha Extra Fine, it has a slightly different taste then the regular Sencha. If you want a green tea with a little salty flavor to it try Genmaicha. It is made with Sencha and toasted rice. There is no salt added but the toasted rice adds a distinctive flavor that strikes me as a little salty. It is my favorite of the Japanese greens.

What is most important is that you brew the teas properly. Boil the water and then let it cool. Sencha is normally steeped at 195 and Bancha 175. It takes about 2 minutes for boiling water to get to 195 and 4 minutes for boiling water to get to 175. Steep them for a minute. 

If you use boiling water you will be over cooking the tea and giving it a burnt, bitter flavor. Take the few minutes to let the water cool and you will enjoy a great cup of tea.

You can buy bagged green tea. If you are going to do this I would suggest something from Mighty Leaf or a brand that sells tea bags with loose leaf tea in it. Most tea bags include what I call tea dust. It is the remenants of tea leaves that have broken off and cannot be included in loose leaf teas or better quality tea bags. You are not getting the best tasting tea. A regular Bancha or Sencha, even the least expensive, will taste better then what you get in a Lipton tea bag or a Celestial Seasons tea or most of the mass produced tea bags. The Loose Leaf tea is not that much more expensive than tea bags and the process is really very easy. Instead of opening a tea bag you measure out tea into an infuser. It takes no time but the tea is fresher and tastes better.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> I drink mainly Japanese Green Teas. I tend not to like the taste of the Chinese greens.
> 
> I buy my tea from Tea Gschwendner. They are a German store that sell in the US. They compete and win in Tea Competitions every year. They are pretty reasonably priced and the quality is excellent.
> 
> Bancha and Sencha are the two most common Japanese Green Teas. They have a grassy taste, once you try it you will understand what I mean. Both are yummy. Sencha can be a bit more complicated, there are various types of Sencha that can be more expensive. The regular Sencha is very good. I love the Japanese Sencha Extra Fine, it has a slightly different taste then the regular Sencha. If you want a green tea with a little salty flavor to it try Genmaicha. It is made with Sencha and toasted rice. There is no salt added but the toasted rice adds a distinctive flavor that strikes me as a little salty. It is my favorite of the Japanese greens.
> 
> What is most important is that you brew the teas properly. Boil the water and then let it cool. Sencha is normally steeped at 195 and Bancha 175. It takes about 2 minutes for boiling water to get to 195 and 4 minutes for boiling water to get to 175. Steep them for a minute.
> 
> If you use boiling water you will be over cooking the tea and giving it a burnt, bitter flavor. Take the few minutes to let the water cool and you will enjoy a great cup of tea.
> 
> You can buy bagged green tea. If you are going to do this I would suggest something from Mighty Leaf or a brand that sells tea bags with loose leaf tea in it. Most tea bags include what I call tea dust. It is the remenants of tea leaves that have broken off and cannot be included in loose leaf teas or better quality tea bags. You are not getting the best tasting tea. A regular Bancha or Sencha, even the least expensive, will taste better then what you get in a Lipton tea bag or a Celestial Seasons tea or most of the mass produced tea bags. The Loose Leaf tea is not that much more expensive than tea bags and the process is really very easy. Instead of opening a tea bag you measure out tea into an infuser. It takes no time but the tea is fresher and tastes better.


Wow that's a lot of information to process. I found a Sencha on Amazon at a reasonable price and ordered it. I sure hope it helps.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL Come to the tea thread. We can help. (winks) Tea is a wonderful journey with many avenues to explore. Believe it or not, I kept it simple.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> LOL Come to the tea thread. We can help. (winks) Tea is a wonderful journey with many avenues to explore. Believe it or not, I kept it simple.


I'm afraid you guys are too sophisticated for me. I drink lots of Lipton with lemon, no sugar not or cold. Just finished a cup of Sleepytime in hopes that I can sleep all night tonight.


----------



## Andra

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm afraid you guys are too sophisticated for me. I drink lots of Lipton with lemon, no sugar not or cold. Just finished a cup of Sleepytime in hopes that I can sleep all night tonight.


Ha!
Resistance is futile!
I was a Lipton drinker when I started reading the tea thread. Now I drink mostly loose teas and have kicked a Diet Coke habit. I've also cut WAY down on the sweetener added to the teas. I still need a little in some of them, but now I use German rock sugar from Teavana. Come over and poke your toe in - it's fun!


----------



## Jen

NO FAIR!!!  I've stayed away from the tea thread, you can't bring it over here!  That's just cheating........

I know what will happen as soon as I go over there, so I'm not.  I'm perfectly happy with my bagged teas!  I don't want the same thing to happen to me that happened with coffee, I can only drink expensive freshly ground french press coffee.  NO!  Stay in your tea thread ladies   !!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Please, just let me try the green tea for my health. I must stay strong.


----------



## geoffthomas

A nice cup of Earl Grey in the mid-afternoon is quite nice.
Yeah a few years of living in London changed me forever.


----------



## Jen

I definitely think you should try some green tea Gertie!!  I just feel those girls sneaking here to tell me I have to go over to the tea thread to get hooked on all kinds of expensive teas.  I absolutely think you should get hooked on green tea if it will help you - it's my favorite too!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I took Prof's advice and ordered the Sencha tea. It's a little pricey but I found 50 bags for $9.99 on Amazon.

I've done a lot of walking today. I can't do any sustained walking yet but I'm doing a few minutes several times a day.


----------



## 908tracy

Good girl Gertie!!!  On the walking and the tea.

I'm with Jen.....staying far away from that darn tea thread! I can't open the accessories thread either. Too many temptations!!! They all but had me convinced I needed a butter bell and I didn't even know what the darn thing was or did!!! Oh they're good......


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah I started going to the fancy tea stores.
Got interested because I had once been given a bunch of "local tea" when I was in Sri Lanka.....Ceylonese tea and all that.
Now I just use my Keurig K-cups for the Earl Grey.
The tea thread is a place that I do not let myself go to.

Just sayin....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

GS and I got all the rubble cleared away from my exercise machine. Starting tonight. Not putting it off for even a day. 

Please keep after me, not only to exercise but to up the amount every week. I doubt if I can do more than five minutes right off. In fact, I'm hoping I can actually reach five minutes.


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> GS and I got all the rubble cleared away from my exercise machine. Starting tonight. Not putting it off for even a day.
> 
> Please keep after me, not only to exercise but to up the amount every week. I doubt if I can do more than five minutes right off. In fact, I'm hoping I can actually reach five minutes.


Gertie,

I could just hug you right now!!! So consider yourself hugged, because I am so proud of you. Start slowly, even if it's only two minutes tonight it's still more than you did last night, right? Then just go from there. I wish I lived nearby, I'd come and workout with you. You GO Girl!!!


----------



## _Sheila_

Gertie,

Add me to the list of people that are impressed.

It isn't easy to start... but once you get going.... you'll be Fabulous! =)

My sister and I just went on a cruise, and decided (once we saw the pictures) that it is time to get in shape. Being *clear throat* *mature* women, it is gonna be painful, but I am determined.

I will be thinking about ya, and if you need a cheerleader, just let me know (as long as no short skirts are required)

Sheila


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> Gertie,
> 
> I could just hug you right now!!! So consider yourself hugged, because I am so proud of you. Start slowly, even if it's only two minutes tonight it's still more than you did last night, right? Then just go from there. I wish I lived nearby, I'd come and workout with you. You GO Girl!!!





_Sheila_ said:


> Gertie,
> 
> Add me to the list of people that are impressed.
> 
> It isn't easy to start... but once you get going.... you'll be Fabulous! =)
> 
> My sister and I just went on a cruise, and decided (once we saw the pictures) that it is time to get in shape. Being *clear throat* *mature* women, it is gonna be painful, but I am determined.
> 
> I will be thinking about ya, and if you need a cheerleader, just let me know (as long as no short skirts are required)
> 
> Sheila


I MADE THREE WHOLE MINUTES!!!

Sorry about the shouting, but you guys do inspire me.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> 3 minutes it TOTALLY AWESOME!!! The fact that you started is TOTALLY AWESOME!!!! Tomorrow 4 minutes or even 3-1/2, just a little bit more. Just like the cigarettes, one minute without turns to one day without turns to one week without, one minute at a time. You go girl.


Thanks for the encouragement, Chris. My first goal is 5 minutes by Friday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie goals are great but just be careful....don't push too hard too fast.


----------



## Jen

GREAT job Gertie!!!  Three minutes is a great start!  Way to jump into it and set some goals.  Geoff is right, be careful!  We'd like updates!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'll definitely keep you posted. 

I walked around the house about a dozen times today plus my three minutes on the machine. You guys are right, though. I have to be careful what with the dizzy spells. I'm doing everything gently with no bending, jumping, or squatting and no jerky movements.

You know the old saying ... If I'd known I was going to live this long I would have taken better care of myself. Yup, very true.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I MADE THREE WHOLE MINUTES!!!
> 
> Sorry about the shouting, but you guys do inspire me.


I am also impressed!

{{{Gertie!}}}

You are right to be careful, especially when starting. It is much better to be able to continue your exercise program than to have to stop due to overdoing it or getting an injury.

Proud of you!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> I am also impressed!
> 
> {{{Gertie!}}}
> 
> You are right to be careful, especially when starting. It is much better to be able to continue your exercise program than to have to stop due to overdoing it or getting an injury.
> 
> Proud of you!!!


Thanks, Anna. The walking seems to do the most good.


----------



## hamerfan

Woo-Hoo, Gertie! Congrats on the start. As others have said, continue if you can, but listen to your body and don't overdo it! 
(I'm not a doctor and don't play one on TV)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Jen said:


> I definitely think you should try some green tea Gertie!! I just feel those girls sneaking here to tell me I have to go over to the tea thread to get hooked on all kinds of expensive teas. I absolutely think you should get hooked on green tea if it will help you - it's my favorite too!


I may take breaks but I have been in this thread since the start.

Gertie, I hope you like the green tea. Keep in mind that a good quality green tea can be resteeped at least once if not twice. So that is 2-3 servings out of each bag. What brand did you buy?

Keep upping the minutes. You are doing great.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> I may take breaks but I have been in this thread since the start.


Yes, you have.



> Gertie, I hope you like the green tea. Keep in mind that a good quality green tea can be resteeped at least once if not twice. So that is 2-3 servings out of each bag. What brand did you buy?


The brand is Harney and Sons. It should arrive tomorrow and I'll steep it carefully per your instructions. Thanks for that. I would have just thrown it into boiling water and steeped for several minutes.



> Keep upping the minutes. You are doing great.


I think I got a little too enthusiastic yesterday. I'll have to move more gently to start. My neck was bothering me and I don't think that's good.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Harney and Sons is a good brand. Well worth the extra cost. Think of tea like you would think of buying produce. You want tea leaves that are closer to whole and that are harvested at the right time and that are processed properly. You can get less expensive green tea but it will not be the same quality as something like Harney and Sons.

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/product/6093/MB-Japan-Sencha/

This would be the brand that I buy for a tea bag. I am including the brewing instructions for you.

"Preparation: Steep 1 Masterbag per 8 oz cup. Pour in 90 C/ 194 F water and let stand for 1 minute.
Tip: Boil then cool water for 4 minutes to reach 90 C."


----------



## _Sheila_

Gertie!!!!

Congratulations!!

I'm very impressed.

Also inspired.

I'll get up now and happy dance all over the kitchen.  May not burn as many calories as you did -- but it is a start!  =)

Sheila


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> Harney and Sons is a good brand. Well worth the extra cost. Think of tea like you would think of buying produce. You want tea leaves that are closer to whole and that are harvested at the right time and that are processed properly. You can get less expensive green tea but it will not be the same quality as something like HArney and Sons.


Thanks. I wasn't sure. It's good to know that my random choice was a good one. I can't wait to try it.

How many cups a day should I drink to get the benefit?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am not sure about that. You probably want to do an online search. I drink six 8 ounce cups a day but I drink a ton of tea. My guess is 2 8 ounces cups will be good but that is 100% a guess.

Also, keep in mind that most tea bags are made for an 8 ounce mug but few of us use an 8 ounce mug. If you are using a 16 ounce mug you will want to use two tea bags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> I am not sure about that. You probably want to do an online search. I drink six 8 ounce cups a day but I drink a ton of tea. My guess is 2 8 ounces cups will be good but that is 100% a guess.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that most tea bags are made for an 8 ounce mug but few of us use an 8 ounce mug. If you are using a 16 ounce mug you will want to use two tea bags.


I read a few articles and it looks like 3-5 cups a day is optimal. I also read about green tea extract which is made from decaffeinated leaves. If I have a problem drinking enough tea, which I might because I don't drink a lot of anything, I can switch to the capsules.

Here's another benefit I found. Green tea fights dental plaque, too. I have a big problem with that. If it does what it's supposed to do, I'll be drinking green tea forever.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I hadn't been to the dentist in 10 years prior to this last visit and they were shocked at how my teeth were in pretty good shape. I had five cavaties but there was little plague and the dentist said insanely tough enamel. I think a fair amount of that is due to the tea drinking.

I am sure that the capsules would work well but the tea will taste better. (winks) 3 - 5 means 6-8 ounce cups. So if you drink out of a normal US based mug, that is 2 mugs since many of us are using 16 ounce mugs. If the decaf capsuls work in the same way as the caffienated Sencha then resteep your tea bags. You will save some money and it will taste great. Add an extra minute to the resteep time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> I hadn't been to the dentist in 10 years prior to this last visit and they were shocked at how my teeth were in pretty good shape. I had five cavaties but there was little plague and the dentist said insanely tough enamel. I think a fair amount of that is due to the tea drinking.


If I go every six months I get yelled at for not flossing and not brushing properly. That's why I hate going to the dentist. Maybe I don't floss as often as I should (they tell me twice a day) but I definitely brush very well. It's just me. I manufacture plaque. Dental plaque, arterial plaque ... they must be related, at least in my case.



> I am sure that the capsules would work well but the tea will taste better. (winks) 3 - 5 means 6-8 ounce cups. So if you drink out of a normal US based mug, that is 2 mugs since many of us are using 16 ounce mugs. If the decaf capsuls work in the same way as the caffienated Sencha then resteep your tea bags. You will save some money and it will taste great. Add an extra minute to the resteep time.


I never had a problem with caffeine keeping me up at night until recently. I think my best bet is to drink the tea in the morning and afternoon and take the capsules in the evening. Last night was my first full nights sleep in nearly a week and I feel great. I switched from tea to Gatorade after dinner.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Green tea has a lot less tea then Black tea which has less caffiene then coffee. I would agree that you would not want to drink a cup several hours before bed but I would guess that you would be ok having a cup at dinner.

Why Gatorade? I would think that would not be so good for you.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks, Anna. The walking seems to do the most good.


Add to this deep breathing; and both walking and breathing should do miracles. Good luck!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> Green tea has a lot less tea then Black tea which has less caffiene then coffee. I would agree that you would not want to drink a cup several hours before bed but I would guess that you would be ok having a cup at dinner.
> 
> Why Gatorade? I would think that would not be so good for you.


I find it very refreshing and it helps keep me hydrated. I don't drink a lot of liquid. Maybe 8 oz. three times a day so I need the Gatorade. Especially when I'm suffering from "gastric distress" which happens once or twice a week.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nagging here

What does your doctor say about this?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> Nagging here
> 
> What does your doctor say about this?


About the Gatorade? My daughter the nurse recommended I drink it whenever I have diarrhea. And I'm frankly not going to talk to my doctor about it. He never bothered to call me in March when my cholesterol test came back nearly as high as it was last year. When I asked about scheduling another blood test before I see him in a couple of weeks, he apparently didn't think I needed one.

I already scheduled a mammogram and bone density scan under his prescription, but once that's over with and I have the results, I'm changing doctors.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I meant only drinking 24 ounces of fluid a day. That strikes me as way low. I know that I go to the other extreme because I drink a ton of tea, 2/3 is decaf, but 24 ounces of liquids a day does not sound like enough.


----------



## _Sheila_

I have NO medical training, but I thought I'd add my experience with Gatorade.

I live in Florida, where the highest spot in the state is less than a dozen feet above sea level and it is humid beyond belief.

I was visiting in the high desert.  I didn't realize that both the elevation and the arid environment will dehydrate you very quickly. Normally, I ingest a lot of liquid during my day, so I didn't give it a thought.  A couple of days into the visit, I got a really bad headache.  I normally do not get headaches.  Then I got really bad aches in the muscles in my upper back and shoulders.  I was lifting stuff, do I didn't worry about it.  The next day, my head was killing me and I had muscle spasms everywhere.  I'm not much of a complainer, but I complained to my friends, who informed me I was very dehydrated.

Not the brightest bulb in the pack.

Gatorade took care of the problem in about 36 hours.

Now, I recognize the symptoms very quickly, and drink a Gatorade before things get out of control.  If I am headed somewhere I know is likely to cause dehydration, I drink some as a precaution.  

Now I know that although I drink a lot of liquid, but it is all caffeinated, so it just makes me more dehydrated.  I am a *major* tea drinker.  I start my morning with six cups, and then get really carried away with myself.  =)  Who would have thought that that habit is actually dehydrating?

Sheila


----------



## StephenLivingston

Everytime that you have a cigarette buy a book by an indie author.  You'll make the cost of smoking more prohibitive and you may well find some great writing as well as supporting the arts


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I guess I prefer straight water and bananas to Gatorade. I drink them from time to time but I am trying to limit the number of things that I drink with words I cannot pronounce in them. I tend to get dehydration headaches on the weekend and I think it is because I am more active but also because I don't drink as much tea while at home. I am moving around more and in and out more. At work, my tea stuff is next to me and easy to make and enjoy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

StephenLivingston said:


> Everytime that you have a cigarette buy a book by an indie author. You'll make the cost of smoking more prohibitive and you may well find some great writing as well as supporting the arts


Now there's an advertising slogan. Can we hear the jingle?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> I meant only drinking 24 ounces of fluid a day. That strikes me as way low. I know that I go to the other extreme because I drink a ton of tea, 2/3 is decaf, but 24 ounces of liquids a day does not sound like enough.


Yes, I know I need more than that a day, but I've never drank more than that. That's not going to change, so the next best thing is to drink something that can keep me as hydrated as possible. Water is just not my thing and I find it doesn't quench my thirst like Gatorade. I know. It doesn't make sense.

Here's another thing that doesn't make sense about me. Until the last couple of years, drinking something hot didn't warm me up and drinking something cold didn't cool me down. I don't know why that changed, but it did.

I also eat bananas every day. I passed out once from dangerously low levels of potassium and I make sure I get bananas.

I took two green tea capsules this morning and I'm boiling the water as we speak for a cup of green tea. I got the 150 mg capsules. They also had 350 mgs. The instructions for both were the same. Two capsules twice a day. I'm trying the lower dosage first to make sure it agrees with my stomach.

I was a very good girl today. I had a grilled mozzarella cheese sandwich with tomato. I used the deli thin bread. No butter in the pan, just butter flavored Pam and two slices of Veggie cheese (1mg fat per slice). I also bought Jimmy Dean's Turkey Sausage, which is pretty good.

No exercise yesterday. The day got away from me. I need to find a good place in my schedule every day so I make sure that doesn't happen again. I think after I get done with my morning session of writing at McD's (tea only) will be a good time.

So, as soon as I finish my cup of green tea, I'll go exercise even though it's well past McD's time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Reporting in.

I'm up to six minutes a day on the machine. I think I'll have to stay at that level for a few more days. I'm even breathing properly while I exercise. I'm still walking around the house as much as I can.

I took GS to Friendly's for his birthday. Before we went, I looked up the menu, found the lowest fat item and that's what I ordered. 17 grams total fat and I resisted the ice cream and waffle fries (did eat one just to get a taste). I'll have a 0 grams fat dinner. 

I'm taking the green tea extract and did try the tea. It's a nice taste but rather weak. I'll steep the next cup a little longer.

My legs are still swelling, but the numbness is a lot less and a lot less frequent so I guess what I'm doing is making some difference already.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Green tea is more subtle then black teas and can take some getting used to. Actually, all tea takes some time figuring out the proportions that work for you. Hopefully a longer steep time will help. 

Also, what size cup were you using and how many tea bags?

Way to go on the exercise!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> Green tea is more subtle then black teas and can take some getting used to. Actually, all tea takes some time figuring out the proportions that work for you. Hopefully a longer steep time will help.
> 
> Also, what size cup were you using and how many tea bags?
> 
> Way to go on the exercise!


The tea has a nice scent to it, but I can't figure out what it is. I used one tea bag in an 8 oz cup and let it steep for a little over a minute. The box says 1-3 minutes steeping time so I'll try two minutes tomorrow.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Hopefully the longer steep will do it for you.


----------



## Lyndl

I've mentioned before that I sometimes dream I have been smoking, but last night was a first! I dreamed about Gertie!! lol
I have no idea what the dream was about, but there was a part that was so vivid it has stuck in my mind. I and someone else (I think he was Gertie's grandson?) were looking through a series of houses trying to find Gertie. He said " _She'll be easy to find because she owns 17 refrigerators_"

Makes no sense to me either.    Gertie, please tell me you don't collect fridges?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lyndl said:


> I've mentioned before that I sometimes dream I have been smoking, but last night was a first! I dreamed about Gertie!! lol
> I have no idea what the dream was about, but there was a part that was so vivid it has stuck in my mind. I and someone else (I think he was Gertie's grandson?) were looking through a series of houses trying to find Gertie. He said " _She'll be easy to find because she owns 17 refrigerators_"
> 
> Makes no sense to me either.    Gertie, please tell me you don't collect fridges?


My secret is out!!!

I frequently have a similar dream but I promise, it doesn't involve refrigerators. I'm looking through rooms in a house and every time I come to what I think is the last room, there's another one.

Just to update everyone, I'm continuing my exercise regimen. I'm not really timing anymore. Too discouraging. I'm counting reps. 40 reps each of four different exercises on the machine. I'll be adding one more next week. I really need to try to schedule in a second session, but I'm not finding a good time. Morning session is at 11:30. Still walking around the house as much as I can and that's probably the best exercise.

My daughter suggested I try Acai Juice. Her DH's cholesterol count went from 260 to 202 between the juice and exercise. Very expensive stuff. It looks, tastes and smells like blueberries. So that's been added to the green tea.

The family wanted KFC tonight so I got it for them. I had a turkey sausage sandwich with veggie cheese and tomato on whole wheat. 9 gms of total fat. Driving home with that wonderful smell in the car, I was very tempted. But I was thinking, it's just like smoking. I can want it, but I don't have to do it so I didn't. My sandwich was very yummy.

I'll be going on vacation in two weeks, and that's going to be a tough time. I'll be able to walk, but no machine. Breakfast and lunch won't be a problem but dinner is bound to be way off my diet. Thank goodness I'll only be gone a week.

Well, here I am up in the middle of the night. I need to try to get some sleep before the alarm goes off at seven.

Night-night. Shall I say


----------



## Jen

That made me laugh to tears, thanks Lyndl!

GOOD job Gertie! We're all so proud of you! The best you can do is try your best.

As far as my goals for the year go, I'm 5 pounds into the 10 pounds I wanted to lose this year! I honestly think the green smoothies I make every day have made a difference. Awhile back I bought a Vitamix blender and have been making smoothies with both fruits and vegetables (not always _actually_ green, they're just called green because of the vegetables) and they have made a big difference in my energy. Something else to look into Gertie  !! Although I'm not sure if they have any effect on cholesterol.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jen said:


> That made me laugh to tears, thanks Lyndl!
> 
> GOOD job Gertie! We're all so proud of you! The best you can do is try your best.
> 
> As far as my goals for the year go, I'm 5 pounds into the 10 pounds I wanted to lose this year! I honestly think the green smoothies I make every day have made a difference. Awhile back I bought a Vitamix blender and have been making smoothies with both fruits and vegetables (not always _actually_ green, they're just called green because of the vegetables) and they have made a big difference in my energy. Something else to look into Gertie  !! Although I'm not sure if they have any effect on cholesterol.


There are things that may not lower your cholesterol per se but act as a substitute for high fat foods. I would guess your fruit/veggie smoothies fall into that category.

I got on the scale this morning and I've gained nearly two pounds. Very depressing.


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie,
I am confused.
Are you trying to gain weight or lose weight?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Gertie,
> I am confused.
> Are you trying to gain weight or lose weight?


Neither, but I figured with all the fat I've cut out of my diet and adding in exercise, losing weight would be inevitable. The fact that I've gained weight on a low fat diet makes me think I'm still doing something wrong.


----------



## Tess St John

GO, GO, GO...Just cheering everyone on!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Not necessarily.
With proper exercise, you should be adding muscle.
and that is heavy stuff.
Certainly a magic formula is calories in vs calories burned.
The difference has to go somewhere (whether it is positive or negative).


----------



## Jen

Geoff is right!  Muscle is heavier than fat!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yes, but I didn't think I'd done enough yet to put on two pounds of muscle. I guess I'll be better off measuring, but now I'm afraid to look.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie, are you weighing yourself at the same time of day each time? It is normal to have a 2 to 5 pound variation over he course of the day. Most of us weigh less in the morning before breakfast and most at the end of the day. I actually set up two different names for me on my Wii so that one was for morning weights and the other is for afternoon and evening weights. Don't stress over 2 pounds when it is within the fluxuation amount.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Gertie, are you weighing yourself at the same time of day each time? It is normal to have a 2 to 5 pound variation over he course of the day. Most of us weigh less in the morning before breakfast and most at the end of the day. I actually set up two different names for me on my Wii so that one was for morning weights and the other is for afternoon and evening weights. Don't stress over 2 pounds when it is within the fluxuation amount.


I always weigh first thing in the morning and I never have more than a very small variation from day to day.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I always weigh first thing in the morning and I never have more than a very small variation from day to day.


In that case, I am betting on added muscle, expecially as you said it had become easier to breathe while exercising.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> In that case, I am betting on added muscle, expecially as you said it had become easier to breathe while exercising.


Panic for nothing. My scale must have been off yesterday or maybe it was my eyes, but I'm back to normal. So, as I add muscle (what a concept for me!) I can expect not to lose anything, but probably gain.

In the interest of the honesty we've always had in this thread, I confess. Last night was Pokemon night. Since it's held at McD's and I have given up McD's, I eat something before we go and just order a cup of tea for myself. I even gave up those luscious oatmeal raisin cookies.

I lost track of the time last night and didn't have time to eat which meant I had to have something from McD's. Did my stomach tell my brain to ignore the time because it was craving McD's? Probably. I did get the fish sandwich which, surprisingly, despite being deep fat fried, is lower in fat than the mac wrap, and did not order extra tartar sauce as I usually do.

The good lord was watching out for me because the outer edges were overdone and hard so I didn't eat the whole thing. I did, however, eat my share of the fries which I split with GS.

Full confession. Mea Culpa. As my penance, I will eat nothing but vitamins and carrot sticks all day. Not really, but I do keep my chocolate calcium chews next to my laptop and when I get hungry in the afternoon, I pop one for a snack. Seems to do the trick and I get my calcium at the same time.

Next step in the healthier me is to get outside and soak up some Vitamin D.

Oh, and since the garbage men elected to come at 7:30 this morning instead of 10:30, I got in an early morning sprint down the driveway ... twice. Just made it with the last batch.


----------



## 908tracy

(((Gertie)))

Add me to the list of KB family members that are very proud of you!!!!!  You are doing an awesome job of taking care of yourself. Keep it up!!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

908tracy said:


> (((Gertie)))
> 
> Add me to the list of KB family members that are very proud of you!!!!! You are doing an awesome job of taking care of yourself. Keep it up!!!!


What Tracy said.


----------



## _Sheila_

Gertie,

I'm not a professional, but I have had weight to lose, and I can tell you what the professionals told me.

If you fall off the wagon, climb back on.

Do not punish yourself the next day.  Do not try to make up for the blip on the radar.  Do not starve yourself the next day, just get back on your program and next time, remind yourself that you are capable of sticking to the plan.

In your situation, I would not starve myself, your body will fight back.  If you want to make up for last night, just do a little extra exercise.

As far as weighing more because of muscle, I've been told that is an old wive's tail.  A pound is a pound.  Muscle or fat, a pound is still a pound.  The difference is, muscle will not only help your body do all that it needs to do, but it also burns fat at a much faster rate, so the more muscle you can build, the easier your journey will be.

I'd suggest that you keep doing what you are doing.  Today, to help things along, turn up the music and dance around the kitchen for a few minutes several times today -- celebrate that you are doing so well!!

Sheila


----------



## Jen

That's kind of odd and doesn't really make sense to me.  Yes, a pound is a pound side by side - but when you lose fat and gain muscle you will weigh more.   

Glad it was a false alarm Gertie!  Keep up the good work, that's all you can do!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Muscle is more compact. As you build muscle you lose inches as the muscle becomes more tone.Since muscle is more compact you can add layers of it which means dropping inches but gaining weight. Essentially, you can fit more muscle into one spot then you can fat.


----------



## _Sheila_

That's kind of odd and doesn't really make sense to me. Yes, a pound is a pound side by side - but when you lose fat and gain muscle you will weigh more. 

This is how I think about it.... not sure if it will work for you....

A pound of feathers and a pound of gold, still weigh a pound each.

It is going to take a lot more room to house a pound of feathers than it is to house a pound of gold.

If you put a pound of (uncrushed) feathers in a well-fitting container, and a pound of gold in a well-fitting container, the feathers container is going to be a lot bigger.

Same thing with muscle and fat.

So, if I fill up the feather container with gold -- it is going to weigh a lot more than if I filled the feather container with feathers.

That doesn't mean that a pound of gold weighs more, if you fill the same container, it is going to weigh a lot more.

So, if you have a person that is solid muscle, that wears a size 10, that person is going to weigh more than a flabby person that wears a size 10.

Sheila


----------



## Annalog

Good for you, Gertie!

I definitely agree with the statements about just going back to eating according to your regular plan. Do not try to compensate today for what happened yesterday or any other day in the past.

I also maintain that small changes of a pound or two are not important if the net change in a week, including fit of clothes, does not show a problem. Short version: Don't sweat the small stuff. 

I am not a medical expert but I would not be surprised if the body holds a bit more water while working on building muscles or consuming fat. The body uses fluid to move stuff around. That is one of the reasons I try to drink enough so my body can do what it needs to.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Can I have the pound of gold, please?  

I'm back on the wagon. I am finding that I'm making mental excuses to get out of exercising. But I'm in the habit enough that while I'm making up these excuses in my mind, my body is walking over to the machine and mounting up. 

Thanks so much for your encouragement and love. Back atcha.


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Can I have the pound of gold, please?
> 
> *I'm back on the wagon. I am finding that I'm making mental excuses to get out of exercising. But I'm in the habit enough that while I'm making up these excuses in my mind, my body is walking over to the machine and mounting up.*
> 
> Thanks so much for your encouragement and love. Back atcha.


Atta girl Gertie, you tell 'em who's boss!!!! (those mental excuses)


----------



## Jen

I have times when I make excuses not to work out.  My workout is usually my only free time for the day, so I think I try to make excuses so I can have some time to sit down and do nothing for 45 minutes!  But, the more you force yourself to do it the easier it gets and it becomes just part of your routine.  In fact, you'll get to a certain point that you'll really miss it when you don't do it!  

KEEP IT UP GERTIE!!  We're proud of you!


----------



## RobertY

Hello everybody! My name is Robert and I am in my lower 50's. I am an ex-smoker. I quit March 8, 2009. I was a 1 1/2 pack a day smoker for well over 30 years.

Benefits for me included
I breath better now. My Doc is very happy that my COPD is gone.
I can taste things again.
I can smell even subtle odors.

Benefits for others included
My mom got to stop harping on me about smoking is bad for me. 
I smell better. I never realized how bad cigarettes smell until about a month after I quit. No wonder non smokers would wrinkle their noses. LOL!

I quit using the e-cig. I still use the e-cig and have no intentions of quiting it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

RobertY said:


> Hello everybody! My name is Robert and I am in my lower 50's. I am an ex-smoker. I quit March 8, 2009. I was a 1 1/2 pack a day smoker for well over 30 years.
> 
> Benefits for me included
> I breath better now. My Doc is very happy that my COPD is gone.
> I can taste things again.
> I can smell even subtle odors.
> 
> Benefits for others included
> My mom got to stop harping on me about smoking is bad for me.
> I smell better. I never realized how bad cigarettes smell until about a month after I quit. No wonder non smokers would wrinkle their noses. LOL!
> 
> I quit using the e-cig. I still use the e-cig and have no intentions of quiting it.


Congratulations, Robert. We do delude ourselves about a lot of things while we're smoking, don't we.

Reporting that I'm still on track or at least _back _on track. I didn't exercise over the weekend. Just got busy and I can't allow that to happen especially since I'm going on vacation in two weeks and won't be able to do much. I'll be lying around on the beach as much as I can manage and I know my father will be making me eat all sorts of things. He thinks I'm too skinny. I'll hang as tough as I can but I know I'll be eating steak when we go out to eat and he'll order in a pizza one night.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

908tracy said:


> (((Gertie)))
> 
> Add me to the list of KB family members that are very proud of you!!!!! You are doing an awesome job of taking care of yourself. Keep it up!!!!


I am strong believer of taking care of yourself. That's the first step before we can help ourselves or anyone else...family and friends. My prayer is with you to keep it up too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I am strong believer of taking care of yourself. That's the first step before we can help ourselves or anyone else...family and friends. My prayer is with you to keep it up too.


Thanks, Dr. D.

I have to be careful with the exercise because of my age and problems with dizziness. I decided that instead of adding to the time, I'll do two short sessions a day. As it is, I do 40 reps each of two exercises plus warm up and cool down. I'll be adding a third exercise next week.

I'm trying to keep my knees flexed but the knees are pretty creaky. I think I need to add glucosamine and chondroitin to my regimen to keep those joints oiled.


----------



## Casper Parks

I've quite before and want to do so again. Planning on using E-cigs to cut back. The people living with me have moved out, so there is a lot less stress. Going to mall on Tuesday to pick up my e-smokes and get started. Smoking is costing to much money and my health.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Casper Parks said:


> I've quite before and want to do so again. Planning on using E-cigs to cut back. The people living with me have moved out, so there is a lot less stress. Going to mall on Tuesday to pick up my e-smokes and get started. Smoking is costing to much money and my health.


A few people in this thread have used the ecigs to quit. Stop back here and report on your progress or if you need any advice or just to say hi.


----------



## hamerfan

4 weeks today for me being tobacco-free. Yay!
Thankfully, not a single slip-up yet, but a couple of times I really had to wait out the desire for one. 
I've started a separate savings account where the money I used to smoke is building for a new guitar purchase. Thanks to everyone here for the support and all the best to you!


----------



## _Sheila_

@Hamerfan --

Congratulations!!!  The worst is behind you.  Very impressive.

Sheila


----------



## Gertie Kindle

hamerfan said:


> 4 weeks today for me being tobacco-free. Yay!
> Thankfully, not a single slip-up yet, but a couple of times I really had to wait out the desire for one.
> I've started a separate savings account where the money I used to smoke is building for a new guitar purchase. Thanks to everyone here for the support and all the best to you!


YaY


----------



## 908tracy

Way to go Gertie!!! Way to go!!!! =)

Welcome RobertY and congrats to you for quitting!! I have e-cigs too and tons of e-juice on hand for when I quit next. Not sure if I will just go it with the patch, or use my e-cigs. So happy they worked for you as well as they have! Impressive!

Casper Parks,
I wish you well on your journey! We are here for ya if you need to vent.  

4 WEEKS for Hamerfan!!!! Woooo Hoooooo!!!! You definitely ARE well on your way!!! That's awesome!

Hello to everyone else, and I hope you are all having a fabulous summer!!!  (((hugs)))


----------



## Lyndl

Welcome *RobertY * and big congratulations to you!

*Hamerfan*, 4 weeks is good. Great that you're saving for something special, every bit of motivation helps.

*Casper Parks*, good luck with your e-cigs, I think a few people here seem to have had great success with them.

I think this is the best support group you'll find anywhere *_big group hug_* *Today is 13 months for me *


----------



## hamerfan

Woo-Hoo! Congrats, Lyndl. 
And thanks to everyone here for their support. This ain't easy, but it can be done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

hamerfan said:


> Woo-Hoo! Congrats, Lyndl.
> And thanks to everyone here for their support. This ain't easy, but it can be done.


Yes, we're all _living _(thank goodness) proof of it. Even many years after quitting, the urge still strikes especially in an unguarded moment.


----------



## Andra

Great job everyone!!!!

Gertie, consider walking on the beach some when you are on vacation.  If you walk on the hard-packed stuff, it's pretty easy.  But if you get into the loose sand, you can get a pretty good workout.  And if you get too hot, you can head for the water - LOL!

We did pretty good keeping up with our exercise last week when we were in Madison, especially since our hotel was 5-6 blocks from the Discworld Convention hotel.  So we walked back and forth at least once a day.  But since we've gotten home, I haven't been able to get up early to get on the treadmill.  I have decided that no matter what time I get up tomorrow, I am going to get on the treadmill.  Then if I do that on Sunday too, hopefully it will be easier to keep it up during the work week.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am being quiet mostly because you all got it together.
And I am just focused on continuing to "not smoke the next one".


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> Great job everyone!!!!
> 
> Gertie, consider walking on the beach some when you are on vacation. If you walk on the hard-packed stuff, it's pretty easy. But if you get into the loose sand, you can get a pretty good workout. And if you get too hot, you can head for the water - LOL!
> 
> We did pretty good keeping up with our exercise last week when we were in Madison, especially since our hotel was 5-6 blocks from the Discworld Convention hotel. So we walked back and forth at least once a day. But since we've gotten home, I haven't been able to get up early to get on the treadmill. I have decided that no matter what time I get up tomorrow, I am going to get on the treadmill. Then if I do that on Sunday too, hopefully it will be easier to keep it up during the work week.


Hoping to do that. The walk from the boardwalk to the ocean is pretty far and the sand is pretty soft.


----------



## hamerfan

geoffthomas said:


> And I am just focused on continuing to "not smoke the next one".


Words of wisdom I tell ya!


----------



## gregoryblackman

I would say to try and cut down by one each day, and see how that goes.  Like any drug, it's best to ween off slowly.  Coming from a current smoker, so not sure if it really works, but it's how I plan to do it one day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

gregoryblackman said:


> I would say to try and cut down by one each day, and see how that goes. Like any drug, it's best to ween off slowly. Coming from a current smoker, so not sure if it really works, but it's how I plan to do it one day.


When you really, really want to do it, you'll just stop. If you want to wean off slowly, try the e-cigs. They've worked for a few people here.


----------



## Lyndl

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> When you really, really want to do it, you'll just stop. If you want to wean off slowly, try the e-cigs. They've worked for a few people here.


 I agree with this. I thought about giving up for a while, but it was always "one day". I used to believe in the weaning process, I'd even been told by a Doctor it was better not to go cold turkey. Then suddenly, it _was _ "one day" and I just stopped.


----------



## 908tracy

Congratulations on 13 months Lyndl!!!  Awesome!!!


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Annalog

Wonderful on the 13 months, Lyndl!

Hooray Chris! You definitely passed with flying colors! I hear it paid off, too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Keep up the great work everybody. It is still encouraging to hear about all your successes.
> 
> I was in Vegas over the weekend and boy was I tempted to smoke at the blackjack tables. I settled for enjoying the second-hand smoke which was plentiful. It was my hardest "test" yet, and I feel like I passed with flying colors.


It's always a test. No matter how far down the road you are, you're still going to find times when it's really hard to "not smoke the next one." Excellent job!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

When the urge strikes, go out for a walk and breathe fresh air [unless you're stuck in the middle of work]. This can do miracles. It's hard but doable.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> When the urge strikes, go out for a walk and breathe fresh air [unless you're stuck in the middle of work]. This can do miracles. It's hard but doable.


Unless you're in a smoke filled casino.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> How true!  Especially when you are in a smoke-filled casino and WINNING! Who wants fresh air then?


WooHoo. Winning would keep my mind off smoking for sure.


----------



## geoffthomas

For years I have combined taking short walks (not always in the fresh air) and drinking a glass of water.  I have never ingested as much water as the "authorities" say you should.  I have found that the water helps me not replace the smoking with eating, as it helps to make me feel full.
That's my story and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## 908tracy

Great job Chris!!!! On both the not smoking and of course the WINNING!!! I'd say you won on both accounts!!! =)



geoffthomas said:


> For years I have combined taking short walks (not always in the fresh air) and drinking a glass of water. I have never ingested as much water as the "authorities" say you should. I have found that the water helps me not replace the smoking with eating, as it helps to make me feel full.
> That's my story and I'm sticking with it.


Great advice Geoffthomas, and some I will be sure to keep in mind. =) (I don't drink enough water...not even close!)


----------



## hamerfan

Hoo-Boy!
Been without for about 6 weeks now. For some reason, the last two days have been the hardest. Almost enough to say "Forget it, I'm gonna go buy a pack right now".
I haven't. Still haven't cheated at all. But it's not always easy or fun.


----------



## RobertY

hamerfan you can do it! Just keep putting one foot in front of the other taking one day at a time.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey  Chris I guess I am kinda a nag, huh?
But I truly believe that success is focusing on not smoking the next one.
Don't worry about how long it has been.
or how good it would be later tonight....
or how embarrassed you would be if you did.
or anything else.
Just don't for the next five minutes.
One not-smoked cig at a time.

It may even hurt.
No-one said it would be easy.
but....
You CAN keep doing it.

Just sayin......


----------



## 908tracy

geoffthomas said:


> Hey Chris I guess I am kinda a nag, huh?
> But I truly believe that success is focusing on not smoking the next one.
> Don't worry about how long it has been.
> or how good it would be later tonight....
> or how embarrassed you would be if you did.
> or anything else.
> Just don't for the next five minutes.
> One not-smoked cig at a time.
> 
> It may even hurt.
> No-one said it would be easy.
> but....
> You CAN keep doing it.
> 
> Just sayin......


^^^You see why he's one of our favorite cheerleaders?! Words of wisdom....^^^


----------



## hamerfan

Great group here, y'all!
Still doing without. These tips posted here really do help. 
Now to not smoke the next one....


----------



## geoffthomas

Keep it up hamerfan.
We are proud of you.
And we are here for you.
So don't worry about failure.
There is no such thing.
There is just not smoking the "next" one.

Just sayin.....


----------



## 908tracy

Congratulations hamerfan!!! That's wonderful news! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Lyndl

Great going Hamerfan !!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I have returned from vacation, tail between my legs. I was so bad.

I cannot go to Jersey without having pork roll for breakfast. 12 gms fat plus 1 gm each for bread and veggie cheese. Then there was Jersey pizza, large steak on the train, prime rib sandwich with fries. Did I mention the eclairs?

On the plus side, I had a turkey sandwich every day for lunch and I walked on the beach and boardwalk. On the really bad negative side, I forgot to take Omega3, green tea extract and calcium. 

Went to the doc this morning. He didn't seem concerned about my cholesterol when I told him what all I'm doing to reduce it. I take a blood test in three months. Hopefully, all my hard work will pay off.

The really good news is that bone mass in my left hip is increasing and my spine at least hasn't gotten any worse. 

So, back on track today.


----------



## Annalog

Glad you had a good vacation. Really good news about the bone mass in your left hip. 

Glad you walked a lot and that you are going back on track now that you are back from vacation.


----------



## Andra

Gertie, just get back on track!  You had a great vacation and part of that included some food that you wouldn't normally have.  So move on...
Great for you for walking so much!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, guys. I know I can come here and confess and you'll make me feel better.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey most of us are trying to lose pounds.
At least that is not your worry.
Please don't stress - in my book stress is worse than most other problems.
And you KNOW we care about you and are here for you.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Hey most of us are trying to lose pounds.
> At least that is not your worry.
> Please don't stress - in my book stress is worse than most other problems.
> And you KNOW we care about you and are here for you.
> 
> Just sayin......


That is so true. Stress is the real killer. And I'd _really _be stressed if y'all yelled at me.


----------



## 908tracy

Aw, definitely no yelling here Gertie. From a Jersey girl I'm telling ya I can relate!!! There is pork roll in my fridge AT ALL TIMES, our cheese steaks are like no others, and our pizza is to die for delicious!!! 

I am glad you enjoyed our beaches as well. I was just at Seaside Heights for two days last week....I was bad too!  

Back on track!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> Aw, definitely no yelling here Gertie. From a Jersey girl I'm telling ya I can relate!!! There is pork roll in my fridge AT ALL TIMES, our cheese steaks are like no others, and our pizza is to die for delicious!!!
> 
> I am glad you enjoyed our beaches as well. I was just at Seaside Heights for two days last week....I was bad too!
> 
> Back on track!


I could eat pork roll every day especially with fried eggs. I restrained myself on the eggs, though.

I lived on the Shore until I was 13. We used to walk to the beach every day in the summer and spend all day there. It was great to let my GS have that experience. There's nothing like Jersey beaches.

Or Jersey tomatoes or Jersey corn. My Dad's tomatoes weren't ripe when I got there. They didn't ripen until the day before I left. We went out for pizza that night and then out for lunch the next day. I never got even a taste of one tomato.

It was a great vacation and worth the two pounds I put on. <sigh>


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie, you gave us a great story about the Jersey shore - I thought it was grand.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Gertie, you gave us a great story about the Jersey shore - I thought it was grand.


Glad you enjoyed that. It's been many, many years since I lived there, but the beaches and the boardwalks are something I've never forgotten.


----------



## 908tracy

I too spent a lot of time at the Jersey Shore growing up. My Mom (raised by my Mom-divorced when I was 2) used to pack up the car almost every weekend and we'd head down, spend the day on the beach, eat the packed lunch out of the back of the car (hatchback in those days), and walk the boards at night. There is nothing that beats those memories!!! =) The aromas of candy apples, cotton candy, and taffy being pulled locally. The sausage, pepper and onion sandwiches, pizza, and cheese steaks! Oh yum, I want to go back down now. hahaha

We had a great time this year. Madison just loved it! Last year, not so much....I actually thought, "they gave me the wrong baby at the hospital!" (no child of mine wouldn't love the shore!) hahaha  She redeemed herself this year. My daughters uploaded some photos to my Facebook from vacation....I will try to put some into a photobucket account and share it here with you all.

We just had Jersey sweet corn last night for dinner Gertie, with ribs and baked potatoes. Bo also picked up about 4 tomatoes. I haven't tried the tomatoes yet, but will today. Wish I could send you some.  

Yes, I have been to other states beaches, and they are lovely in their own way, but they pale in comparison to the Jersey Shore for me!

(((hugs)))


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> I too spent a lot of time at the Jersey Shore growing up. My Mom (raised by my Mom-divorced when I was 2) used to pack up the car almost every weekend and we'd head down, spend the day on the beach, eat the packed lunch out of the back of the car (hatchback in those days), and walk the boards at night. There is nothing that beats those memories!!! =) The aromas of candy apples, cotton candy, and taffy being pulled locally. The sausage, pepper and onion sandwiches, pizza, and cheese steaks! Oh yum, I want to go back down now. hahaha
> 
> We had a great time this year. Madison just loved it! Last year, not so much....I actually thought, "they gave me the wrong baby at the hospital!" (no child of mine wouldn't love the shore!) hahaha  She redeemed herself this year. My daughters uploaded some photos to my Facebook from vacation....I will try to put some into a photobucket account and share it here with you all.
> 
> We just had Jersey sweet corn last night for dinner Gertie, with ribs and baked potatoes. Bo also picked up about 4 tomatoes. I haven't tried the tomatoes yet, but will today. Wish I could send you some.
> 
> Yes, I have been to other states beaches, and they are lovely in their own way, but they pale in comparison to the Jersey Shore for me!
> 
> (((hugs)))


I took GS for the first time last summer. At first, he couldn't ride the waves like his cousins who have been the beach every summer all their lives. Once he caught his first wave, he was hooked. Sometimes he'll ride on the boogie board and others he'll body surf or jump the waves or dive underneath. Our last day there, he was in the water for four straight hours. Then he ate a huge sandwich and two hours later a couple of big slices of pizza. He never has an appetite like that.


----------



## geoffthomas

Living near the ocean presents many opportunities for "wearing yourself out".  A good thing.

Just sayin....


----------



## 908tracy

That's it Gertie, let's save our pennies and buy us a beach house!!!    I wish!


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie & Geoffthomas,

Check your inboxes!!! =)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> That's it Gertie, let's save our pennies and buy us a beach house!!!  I wish!


We could maybe buy a driveway for $100K.


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> We could maybe buy a driveway for $100K.


hahaha you are not kidding!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

If you bought a nice house, you could rent it out for the season to pay the mortgage and still have it for a two week period for yourself and probably most of the winter too.

but of course you have to have some money to invest in it to start with.

I guess that is why I don't have one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> If you bought a nice house, you could rent it out for the season to pay the mortgage and still have it for a two week period for yourself and probably most of the winter too.
> 
> but of course you have to have some money to invest in it to start with.
> 
> I guess that is why I don't have one.


Sounds lovely <sigh>


----------



## 908tracy

Rescuing us from page 6 to let you all know that I got a new puppy!!! She is adorable, a pomeranian, my favorite breed. I have named her Bella.

If you remember I had my beloved Precious for 16 years (mentioned on KB somewhere) who went to the Rainbow Bridge a year and a half ago due to old age.

I had seen many a pom in various pet stores and none caught my eye or stole my heart like little Bella has. She reminds me so much of Precious!!! Follows me everywhere just like she used to, I am her preferred person, same bark, same walk. Only difference is their color. Precious was reddish, and Bella is wolf-sable. Will link my photobucket pics here for you to see.

http://s663.photobucket.com/albums/uu356/908tracy/Bella/

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> Rescuing us from page 6 to let you all know that I got a new puppy!!! She is adorable, a pomeranian, my favorite breed. I have named her Bella.
> 
> If you remember I had my beloved Precious for 16 years (mentioned on KB somewhere) who went to the Rainbow Bridge a year and a half ago due to old age.
> 
> I had seen many a pom in various pet stores and none caught my eye or stole my heart like little Bella has. She reminds me so much of Precious!!! Follows me everywhere just like she used to, I am her preferred person, same bark, same walk. Only difference is their color. Precious was reddish, and Bella is wolf-sable. Will link my photobucket pics here for you to see.
> 
> http://s663.photobucket.com/albums/uu356/908tracy/Bella/
> 
> Enjoy!!!


Absolutely adorable. Thanks for sharing.

My daughter brought her four month old "puppy" to visit over the weekend. I think he's easily going to hit 60 pounds.

I'm glad you bumped up the thread. I need some _firm encouragement_ to get myself back on track. I'm good with the Omega 3 and getting back into green tea extract most days. It's all the other stuff I'm slacking off on like exercise and not snacking.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## 908tracy

Thank you for the birthday wishes Chris!  (((hugs)))

Suiting up to cheer our Gertie on!  Gertie, don't beat yourself up if you've snacked a bit more than you were. I agree 100% with Chris. Look at all of the changes you've made over the last year. I am so impressed by you, you have no idea!!! Keep up the great job, and if you aren't "exercising" on a machine or something, just do a little extra walking or moving around. You can do it! (((hugs)))

Bella's mama is 8 or 9 lbs, and her daddy is 6 or 7 pounds, so she should fall somewhere in the middle I would assume. She weighed 4.1 last week at the vet's office. =) (and will be 11 weeks old this Wed)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Having fun with favorite food is part of vacation. As long as it is not daily habit, there is nothing to feel guilty, IMO.


----------



## Annalog

Adorable puppy, Tracy!

Gertie, if you are snacking on healthy food, snacking is not bad. I agree with Chris and Tracy, you are making fantastic progress. I know I keep forgetting to take my supplements. You, on the other hand, are remembering! Way to go!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tracy - I believe that pets help us to stay alive and they make us responsible. I used to keep big dogs but just don't have the time/energy for running with a German Sheppard or Labrador anymore.  So my Cairn is more manageable - and he WANTS to obey. High energy but in a small package.  The Poms are adorable.  And energetic. And very trainable.
Nice choice.

Gertie - you know I am here for you.

Just keep on keepin' on.


----------



## 908tracy

Thank you Anna!

Geoffthomas,

Your cairn is adorable, and I completely agree with your statement about smaller dogs. I loved my German Sheppard very much, but big dogs are not for me anymore either. My pom was the perfect fit in every way. I had seen many since Precious' passing, but they just didn't "do it for me" until Bella, and I knew so immediately. Once I started singing, "Happy Birthday to ME!" how could Bo say no? hehehe we've actually had her for about 9 days already but the first few nights were pretty sleepless ones for me and I was in no condition to post on the pc. lol She is settling in nicely now and we are looking forward to the next vet visit. =)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for the encouragement, everyone. I needed to get my positive attitude back and you did it. Once I start getting down on myself, I'll just give up. Thanks to y'all, I'm feeling better.










Had to be a doggy thank you.


----------



## Lyndl

Tracy, your puppy is adorable! You're so lucky to have found her. 3 years ago, my 16 1/2 year old cat Flagg went to Rainbow Bridge.  I still miss her and tear up when I think of her last days.  

A few months later we adopted Lenny, a medium haired tabby from the cat shelter, different in every way to Flagg. 
I love him to bits but I have never 'connected' with him the way I did with Flagg. My husband is definitely Lenny's preferred person.


----------



## 908tracy

No giving up Gertie, this thread won't allow it!!! We can regress, get side-tracked, slouch a bit occasionally, but we will NEVER give up!! (saying so was just a typo I'm sure) 

Lyndll,

Thanks for the sweet words about my puppy. I am so sorry about Flagg, losing our little fur babies hurts so much. I can totally relate. (((hugs)))  Lenny is lucky to have you!


----------



## zeus

Pray. Say: "God, if You exist, please help me". It works. I smoked for 10 years and it worked the next day!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> No giving up Gertie, this thread won't allow it!!! We can regress, get side-tracked, slouch a bit occasionally, but we will NEVER give up!! (saying so was just a typo I'm sure)
> 
> Lyndll,
> 
> Thanks for the sweet words about my puppy. I am so sorry about Flagg, losing our little fur babies hurts so much. I can totally relate. (((hugs))) Lenny is lucky to have you!


Yes, you're so right. A typo. (hem-hem)

This week is just too hectic. Grandkids last week of summer and we're doing stuff. So I'm not going to worry about what I'm doing and not doing. I'm just going to do what I can until next week when they're back in school and I have my time to myself.

No beating myself up. Just going to wait until next week to jump back on the exercise machine.

I have until Oct. 28 to get my cholesterol down. That's my next blood test.


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, you're so right. A typo. (hem-hem)
> 
> This week is just too hectic. Grandkids last week of summer and we're doing stuff. So I'm not going to worry about what I'm doing and not doing. *I'm just going to do what I can* until next week when they're back in school and I have my time to myself.
> 
> No beating myself up. Just going to wait until next week to jump back on the exercise machine.
> 
> I have until Oct. 28 to get my cholesterol down. That's my next blood test.


That plan my friend, sounds like a fabulous one!!!! We are busy too here getting my girls (2 of them) ready for back to school. My oldest leaves for college (her 3rd year, but first one away) next weekend, and my middle one will be a sophomore in high school. Shop shop shop!


----------



## Jen

WELL!  Apparently I stopped getting notifications from this thread, I've missed a lot!  

TRACY - your puppy is ADORABLE!!!!!!  I've never been a dog person but I want one!  I would have snatched her up too, so I totally understand.  If I were to get a dog it would be a small one for sure.  I've never had a dog, and while I love all of them and have a neighbor with a black lab who we love, I could never have a big one.  Not that they scare me exactly, but they kind of make me feel uncomfortable when indoors.  I'm a cat person!  I love how independant they are.  My poor Maddie has a bad nail bed infection right now though, we have to dip her feet in a solution every day.  She doesn't like to be picked up anyway, and is so smart she knows exactly when it's going to happen so she hides 3 hours beforehand!  Smart little thing.  It breaks my heart to do it though, she's like my daughter!  ANYWAY, side tracked - I'm in love with your puppy!!    

Gertie, don't beat yourself up!  I had a similar vacation a few weeks ago, my mom and I went up to Buffalo, NY and basically stuffed our faces.  I gained 2 pounds too, it sure is a whole lot harder to work off than put on!  All we can do is bet back on track.  If we can't splurge every once in awhile then what is the point?!


----------



## 908tracy

Well Miss Jen, you have been MISSED!!!!  Glad you're back girl!

Thank you so much for OOOing and AAAHing over my puppy!  She is something else. We are trying to establish that "I" am the alpha, but I'm afraid she THINKS she owns ME! lol


----------



## NSRob

After 30 years of smoking 20-25 cigarettes a day I've finally broken free. I've been not only smoke free but also nicotine free for 5 months. I'll never smoke or take a nicotine product again. I had tried all sorts of things -- nothing worked. And then I read *Allen Carr's Easy Way to Stop Smoking* (The Canadian Edition of the paperback). I see that the book is available as a kindle now: 

Anyways good luck and check out the book -- it's easy -- fast -- painless and kinda fun actually.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NSRob said:


> After 30 years of smoking 20-25 cigarettes a day I've finally broken free. I've been not only smoke free but also nicotine free for 5 months. I'll never smoke or take a nicotine product again. I had tried all sorts of things -- nothing worked. And then I read *Allen Carr's Easy Way to Stop Smoking* (The Canadian Edition of the paperback). I see that the book is available as a kindle now:
> 
> Anyways good luck and check out the book -- it's easy -- fast -- painless and kinda fun actually.


Congratulations! Welcome to the wonderful world of smokers who no longer smoke.

Here's the blurb if anyone is interested.

Allen Carr's innovative Easyway method-which he developed after his own 100-cigarette-a-day habit nearly drove him to despair-has helped millions kick smoking without feeling anxious and deprived. That's because he helps smokers discover the psychological reasons behind their dependency, handle the withdrawal symptoms, avoid situations when temptation might become too strong, and stay smoke-free. Carr discusses issues such as nicotine addiction; the social "brainwashing" that encourages smoking; the false belief that a cigarette relieves stress; the role boredom plays in sabotaging efforts to quit; and the main reasons for failure. With this proven program, smokers will throw away their packs for good.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wow - I like the sound of that book by Allen Carr.
And congratulations NSROB.

Keep up the good work folks.


----------



## NSRob

Cheers Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' and geoffthomas.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NSRob said:


> Cheers Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' and geoffthomas.


Just plain Gertie.


----------



## Lyndl

Congratulations NSROB !  A fantastic achievement.  Welcome to the thread, this is the best "support group" you'll find anywhere.


----------



## NSRob

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just plain Gertie.


 Cheers Gertie


----------



## 908tracy

Well hello there KB Family!!!  Happy Fall to each of you! 

I have some news to share so I resurrected our thread. 

I have been "practicing not smoking the next one" since August 31st and have done pretty well so far!   It's not perfect, I have slipped here and there and will not lie about it, but hey, it's progress!!!

This Wednesday will be 4 weeks for me. Bo made it along with me for the first 2 and a half weeks, but caved last weekend. He is smoking much less now than before he quit, but we all know how it can go.... the good news in this (for me at least) is that I am staying strong for the most part....so I am hopeful that I can make it through this time.

Say some prayers please. Thanks!

(((hugs)))

Tracy


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Jen

YAY Tracy!!! Way to go, I'm *SO* proud of you!!!! Every single one you don't smoke counts, so be proud of every one! Keep it up and check in OFTEN! XOXO GOOD LUCK!!! I'll be thinking of you!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tracy.......wow!
What can I say.....
Speechless.
This is wonderful.
And yeah, just worry about one cig at a time.
if you smoke, shake it off and just don't smoke the next one.
The idea is to focus on short-term success - the next five minutes.
Each five at a time until the minutes have stretched into hours, days, weeks, etc.
And hey we are also extremely proud of Bo also.
((((((hugs)))))) for the both of you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wow, Tracey, you just made my day. So, so proud of you. I know how hard it has been for you to get started so this is a huge success.


----------



## 908tracy

(((((BIG hugs)))))) to all of you!!! 

I <3 my KB Family. =)

I promise to keep you all posted, you're the best!!!


----------



## Annalog

{{{{Hugs Tracy}}}} Wonderful news! I am so happy for you and proud of you. <3


----------



## Lyndl

Yay for Tracy !!! *_does a happy dance_* You're one of the biggest supporters in this group, I hope we can all support you too!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Good job Tracy. Hopefully your success will encourage Bo.


----------



## 908tracy

You all support me more than you know and I am so lucky to have you all cheering me on!!  I can't tell you the number of times I think of each of you during this process....Geoffthomas would say.....Gertie would say.....etc. I have you all in my pocket.  Thanks so much!

ProfCrash,

I am hoping that Bo will indeed be encouraged by this and try again sooner rather than later.

(((hugs)))


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> You all support me more than you know and I am so lucky to have you all cheering me on!! I can't tell you the number of times I think of each of you during this process....Geoffthomas would say.....Gertie would say.....etc. I have you all in my pocket.  Thanks so much!
> 
> ProfCrash,
> 
> I am hoping that Bo will indeed be encouraged by this and try again sooner rather than later.
> 
> (((hugs)))


I tried to quit many times but my late DH was adamant about not quitting. One night he called me from work and said he'd just quit. I said, if he can do it, I can do it, and that was it. I quit for 20 years that time. You'll be an inspiration to Bo.


----------



## 908tracy

Well KB Family, after a disappointing week of smoking for Bo, to my amazement he came home last night and announced that he is jumping back on the quit wagon with me!!!!

He had to prove to himself that he could not just smoke those favorite few that he had hoped to.....addiction is a terrible thing, and I told him at the beginning that it was junkie thinking. Once you feed the demon (nicotine) it wants more and more. I did not hound him in any way about it, but let him see for himself.

I am so happy!!!!  Say a few prayers for him (and me! as I know I am far from out of the woods yet) that he makes it through his hell week.

Thanks so much!

(((hugs)))


----------



## Andra

Way to go Tracy!!!!!!!!
As geoffthomas says - "Just don't smoke the next one."


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Carrot sticks, lots of carrot sticks.

Small amounts of chocolate in between the carrot sticks. Very small amount.

(hugs)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> Well KB Family, after a disappointing week of smoking for Bo, to my amazement he came home last night and announced that he is jumping back on the quit wagon with me!!!!
> 
> He had to prove to himself that he could not just smoke those favorite few that he had hoped to.....addiction is a terrible thing, and I told him at the beginning that it was junkie thinking. Once you feed the demon (nicotine) it wants more and more. I did not hound him in any way about it, but let him see for himself.
> 
> I am so happy!!!! Say a few prayers for him (and me! as I know I am far from out of the woods yet) that he makes it through his hell week.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> (((hugs)))


That is the best news. He'll make it with your support. Let Bo know that we're here for him too.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tracy,
Tell Bo that he can come here also.
We will support him directly anytime.
Glad to hear that he is trying again.

Such good news


----------



## 908tracy

Thank you everyone!!!  I will tell him for sure.  He is armed with a 21 mg patch on his arm (me too) and his e-cig to boot. He is well armed!! hahaha

He got through day one with success!! Yay!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> Thank you everyone!!! I will tell him for sure. He is armed with a 21 mg patch on his arm (me too) and his e-cig to boot. He is well armed!! hahaha
> 
> He got through day one with success!! Yay!!!


One day at a time. Not smoking one cigarette at a time. How many cigs would Bo have smoked by now? That's how many steps he's taken toward his goal. It sounds to me like he was really ready.

Now, he has to be careful because he's got two sources of nicotine with the patch and the ecig. Nicotine is a poison so watch him for symptoms. Difficulty breathing, nausea, sweating; any changes. A lot of people do very well with the patch. It turned me into a raving maniac, so add raving maniac to the symptoms. 

Now that you're working together, you have a much better shot at making it.


----------



## Lyndl

I'm so happy for you and Bo...    Just one not smoked cig at a time… 


----------



## Lyndl

Most of my friends and family seem to have forgotten I ever smoked and I think they’re tired of me telling them “It’s been 12, 13, 14 months blah blah blah “    My husband had his last cigarette 25 years ago, and he really understands.  He says that even though he doesn’t want to, he still misses a lot of things about smoking.  It’s been a little over 15 months since my last cigarette.    Every now and then, I like to celebrate a little milestone, and it’s so nice to come here and know that I can do that. You guys ALL know how huge it is.


----------



## Annalog

Lyndl, over 15 months already? Wow! Congratulations!

Good news about Bo, Tracy!

I am happy I decided to check this thread. It added a bump to my day.


----------



## 908tracy

Thank you everyone!!!

Lyndl,

15 months already? Wow girl, you ROCK!!! So proud of you.   Do celebrate! I know I will. Each milestone is HUGE in the war against addiction.


I too am using both the patch and my e-cig. After I began to slip, I figured it's better than slipping into a full relapse. I've lowered the nic strength for both of us, and we are very careful about watching for those symptoms.


----------



## Guest

You're not supposed to use both the patch and an e-cig. It's very dangerous. Nicotine is extremely toxic and you could actually suffer an overdose. It's great (especially for your kids) that you have finally decided to quit smoking, but please do so as safely as possible!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

WAY TO GO, LYNDL


----------



## geoffthomas

Lyndl - great going.....
Tracy - you and Bo just keep moving forward.
NYCKindleFan - thanks for the input here, we need all the insight and help and prayers we can get.
Gertie - hey my favorite cheerleader (sorry everyone else - don't mean to slight anyone but Gertie is special).

I measure things by 26 years and one more cig not smoked.
I never get over my little mini celebrations (I keep them to myself).  So Lyndl you just keep on celebrating anytime it strikes your fancy.  And please everyone feel free to come here and share.  Share your next milestone that means something to you.  And Share anytime you stumble and give in to temptation.  We are all human and will make mistakes.  That is why they call it an addiction.

We are here for you.

Period.


----------



## Jen

That is GREAT news Tracy!!!!  NYC is probably right though, be careful about nicotine levels!!!  I'm so happy for both you and Bo, and I'll keep on thinking about you both cheering you on!!!  You sure are right about the addiction, I know people that smoke only when they drink and I never understood how.  I was an all or nothing smoker, that's for sure.  

WOW Lyndl, 15 months is GREAT!!!!!!!  Congratulations!!!  I also sometimes forget I used to be a smoker, it's weird!  
Gosh it's been so long since I've counted....I'm on 21 months!  WOAH!  Crazy how it flies!  I agree, we should celebrate any and all milestones - like if I think about a pack a day for 21 months that is 12,600 cigarettes not smoked and about $3150 saved.  It's really amazing and empowering when you look at it like that!! 

It's okay Geoff, we all know Gertie is special!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Awww, you guys!


----------



## 908tracy

Thanks for your concern NYCKindleFan!!  I will be very careful, I promise.

Thank you Jen! (((hugs))) Wow!!!! 21 months.....Rock On!!!

Geoffthomas, we will continue moving forward, one cig at a time. 

Gertie, you are special! Did you take your meds love??


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> Thanks for your concern NYCKindleFan!! I will be very careful, I promise.
> 
> Thank you Jen! (((hugs))) Wow!!!! 21 months.....Rock On!!!
> 
> Geoffthomas, we will continue moving forward, one cig at a time.
> 
> Gertie, you are special! Did you take your meds love??


Okay, fessing up time. I have not really gotten back on track since I went on vacation. I'm good on the O3 every day but I keep forgetting the green tea and the Acai berry juice, not to mention getting on the machine and working up a sweat. I don't know what it's going to take to get me motivated again.


----------



## geoffthomas

We could go back to nagging you all the time.

And we would be happy to so do.

Just say the word.


----------



## Lyndl

nag nag nag nag @ gertie !

Thanks for celebrating with me everyone .. I just realised today is 15 months and 15 days so Gertie's Happy 15th is doubly appropriate ... Yay me !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good going Lyndl.
double 15 is special.
As are all milestones.
We are all very happy about this.
One more minute, hour, day.

And Good Morning nag Gertie.


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie,

My (nag) dear (nag) PLEASE (nag) remember (nag) that (nag) we (nag) love (nag) you!! Now, take those meds please, and (baby steps) maybe add in some of that tea today? 

(((hugs)))


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nagging is good. Every time I see this thread, I'm guilted into doing something I should be doing and not doing what I shouldn't be doing.

Thank you, my friends.

P.S. Just took green tea.


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Nagging is good. Every time I see this thread, I'm guilted into doing something I should be doing and not doing what I shouldn't be doing.
> 
> Thank you, my friends.
> 
> P.S. Just took green tea.


As per your last statement, I am bumping this just for you Gertie!!~ 

(still going strong in Jersey....both Bo and I)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> As per your last statement, I am bumping this just for you Gertie!!~
> 
> (still going strong in Jersey....both Bo and I)


I'm so happy for you and Bo.   

I'm still waffling in Florida. I'm taking O3 and the Green Tea, but I have to get myself back on that machine. Now that my weight is back down where it belongs, I have no excuses. <sigh>

Thanks for the reminder. I think I'll go take a slug of Acai now.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gertie don't make me chase you onto that machine. And drink your tea. Come visit the tea thread, we can give you all sorts of tea based encouragement there.

I am in a weird position. I went for my physical and freaked the Nurse out. She took my blood pressure twice and then the Doctor had some questions. Apparently 85/50 is not good. I don't have any symptoms associated with problematic low blood pressure but this is the third Doctor to be concerned and she pretty much told me that I would end up on meds for it sometime in the future.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tracy how wonderful.
Congrats to you and Bo.
Please make sure to pass along to him how happy we are for him too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ohhhh, I can just feel the tough love swirling around me.










Did ten reps of five exercises on the machine. I'll increase next week. Green tea at dinner time. Right now, I'm popping a calcium <Gertiestopstopop> and I'll take the glucosamine and chondroitin with lunch.

Lunch is shrimp, tomato, artichoke hearts, hearts of palm with fat free Italian dressing.

I feel so righteous. 

Prof, don't take that low blood pressure lightly. It slips below 50 (lower number) and you'll be passed out on the ground.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gertie: Yup. I got the barrage of "Do you feel light headed when you stand up?", "Have you been fainting?", "are you oeverly tired?" and the like. The answers were No, No, and No. If any of that starts to happen I will make my way to the Doctor's office very quickly.


----------



## 908tracy

Thank you for the kind words, and I will be sure to tell Bo as well. (he always smiles when I do!) 

Gertie, I am so dang proud of you girl!!!!  I am sending big old Jersey hugs your way!!! Wooo Hoooo!!!!  

ProfCrash, Now I'm gonna (NAG) send some love your way, as your post has got me worried!!! Girl, that BP is not cool! Please monitor yourself closely and don't wait until you pass out or something before you seek medical attention for this. Have they suggested anything you can do to help this naturally perhaps (((hugs))) and let us know how you're doing ok?


----------



## tom st. laurent

I've been smoking for 50 years, always unfiltered cigarettes like Camels. For many, many years I told people I had no desire to quit because I enjoyed it too much, despite the obvious health issues. Once, twenty years ago, aware of the danger to my health, I decided to quit and didn't smoke for three weeks. Then, incidentally, I had a fight with my girlfriend and went out to buy a pack. I threw it away, but bought another the next day, determined to smoke one cigarette a day from then on. That single cigarette after dinner each day for the next three weeks was a great pleasure, but of course I started grabbing for them all over again.
Now, age 65, still smoking unfiltered Camels, I'm coughing too much, and, sometimes I can hear myself breathing.
STOP is my advice to all smokers. STOP if you value your life. You ain't tough enough to go on, including me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tom st. laurent said:


> I've been smoking for 50 years, always unfiltered cigarettes like Camels. For many, many years I told people I had no desire to quit because I enjoyed it too much, despite the obvious health issues. Once, twenty years ago, aware of the danger to my health, I decided to quit and didn't smoke for three weeks. Then, incidentally, I had a fight with my girlfriend and went out to buy a pack. I threw it away, but bought another the next day, determined to smoke one cigarette a day from then on. That single cigarette after dinner each day for the next three weeks was a great pleasure, but of course I started grabbing for them all over again.
> Now, age 65, still smoking unfiltered Camels, I'm coughing too much, and, sometimes I can hear myself breathing.
> STOP is my advice to all smokers. STOP if you value your life. You ain't tough enough to go on, including me.


Tom, thanks so much for sharing your story. I want to say it's never too late, even if it is too late. If you'd like to take back control, we're here for you.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

908tracy said:


> Thank you for the kind words, and I will be sure to tell Bo as well. (he always smiles when I do!)
> 
> Gertie, I am so dang proud of you girl!!!! I am sending big old Jersey hugs your way!!! Wooo Hoooo!!!!
> 
> ProfCrash, Now I'm gonna (NAG) send some love your way, as your post has got me worried!!! Girl, that BP is not cool! Please monitor yourself closely and don't wait until you pass out or something before you seek medical attention for this. Have they suggested anything you can do to help this naturally perhaps (((hugs))) and let us know how you're doing ok?


My Doctor didn't seem too concerned and she didn't tell me to do anything special for it. Just to see her if I started feeling dizzy or fainted. I have always had low blood pressure. Every Doctor I have been to has commented on it this is the first time I actually decided to pay attention to the number. But it is a bit freaky and a little scary.


----------



## tom st. laurent

Thank you, Gertie. You're damned right it's never too late. I could have another 30 good years--why not?

Only--not if I keep up the smoking.

I'm trying, I'm trying.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tom st. laurent said:


> Thank you, Gertie. You're damned right it's never too late. I could have another 30 good years--why not?
> 
> Only--not if I keep up the smoking.
> 
> I'm trying, I'm trying.


Have you tried the e-cig? We have some Vapers here and they seem to have done well with it.

In the meantime, I encourage you to go back to the beginning of the thread and start reading. If nothing else, you'll enjoy my stupid smoking stories. 

My Dad smoked for over 30 years, also unfiltered, and he had asthma and allergies. He quit. He's now 92 and in pretty good shape for the shape he's in.


----------



## 908tracy

tom st. laurent said:


> Thank you, Gertie. You're damned right it's never too late. I could have another 30 good years--why not?
> 
> Only--not if I keep up the smoking.
> 
> I'm trying, I'm trying.


Welcome Tom, and thank you for sharing your story. It's certainly a battle, but one so worth going through! I am going to pm you a link to the e-cig forum. Gertie's right, it has helped SO MANY, and most weren't even trying to quit, just cut down....but they found theirselves enjoying their e-cig more than the real thing which they refer to as "analogs". (hugs to our analog here!) Pop on over there and read, read, read! I have the same screen name there as I do here, and I am usually found in the New Members thread encouraging those along their early days. If nothing more, it is filled with plenty of good people and will pique your curiosity.  If you have any questions, feel free to pm me anytime! I wish you well.


----------



## 908tracy

ProfCrash said:


> My Doctor didn't seem too concerned and she didn't tell me to do anything special for it. Just to see her if I started feeling dizzy or fainted. I have always had low blood pressure. Every Doctor I have been to has commented on it this is the first time I actually decided to pay attention to the number. But it is a bit freaky and a little scary.


Ok, I didn't see that this wasn't something new. It still makes me worry though! (((hugs)))


----------



## Annalog

Thanks for the hugs, Tracy! I have to admit that I need to focus again on eating properly and exercising. I put on a few pounds in the last month and now need to take those off as well as all the others I need to lose. Time to put fresh batteries in the Wii and play the exercise and dance games!


----------



## 908tracy

Annalog said:


> Thanks for the hugs, Tracy! I have to admit that I need to focus again on eating properly and exercising. I put on a few pounds in the last month and now need to take those off as well as all the others I need to lose. Time to put fresh batteries in the Wii and play the exercise and dance games!


You're quite welcome Annalog!!  I just may be joining you in the exercise department as I am worried about the proverbial weight gain that's associated with quitting smoking. UGH! Enjoy your Wii!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Took my O3, chewing calcium now, had Acai juice and hopped on the machine. My knees are not thanking me, but every time I exercise, I sit up straighter. That's a good thing, right?

Salad of ham, veggie cheese, cukes, tomatoes, fat free ranch dressing.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, so all is well with the world.
((((hugs)))) all around.


----------



## Gertie Kindle




----------



## RobertY

908tracy said:


> Welcome Tom, and thank you for sharing your story. It's certainly a battle, but one so worth going through! I am going to pm you a link to the e-cig forum. Gertie's right, it has helped SO MANY, and most weren't even trying to quit, just cut down....but they found theirselves enjoying their e-cig more than the real thing which they refer to as "analogs". (hugs to our analog here!) Pop on over there and read, read, read! I have the same screen name there as I do here, and I am usually found in the New Members thread encouraging those along their early days. If nothing more, it is filled with plenty of good people and will pique your curiosity.  If you have any questions, feel free to pm me anytime! I wish you well.


Are you talking about the ECF? If so, that is a great place to learn about the ecig and you are right, it is full of very helpful peeps. I am there a lot on the forums but mainly in the classified section looking for good deals. lol I guess I should start popping into the new members section also and start encouraging also.


----------



## Lyndl

Welcome Tom.  I hope you'll continue to share your story with us.  There's no judgement here, only support (and much nagging of Gertie) 
I smoked for many years, and also didn't want to stop. I enjoyed it, and I enjoyed the social aspects too. Until it started to become an almost anti-social habit , then I enjoyed being one of the 10 o'clock people.    Then one day I decided I wouldn't smoke the next cigarette, or the one after that, or the one after that  etc. etc.      I haven't lit up for over 15 months and I'm hoping to never do it again.


----------



## 908tracy

RobertY said:


> Are you talking about the ECF? If so, that is a great place to learn about the ecig and you are right, it is full of very helpful peeps. I am there a lot on the forums but mainly in the classified section looking for good deals. lol I guess I should start popping into the new members section also and start encouraging also.


Why yes Robert, I am speaking of the one and only wonderful ECF!! I turn vet at the end of this month, or in other words have been a member there for a year. Small world, isn't it? I hope to see you there! And yes, there are some amazing deals in the classified section...deals and steals is pretty cool as well. =) Vape On!~


----------



## geoffthomas

I will be at my high school 50th reunion this weekend.
So just in case I can't find wifi often.....consider yourselves nagged for the weekend.
Gertie -- you know how much we all care about you, so take all meds and supplements (please).

Will post "stuff" in some other thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I will be at my high school 50th reunion this weekend.
> So just in case I can't find wifi often.....consider yourselves nagged for the weekend.
> Gertie -- you know how much we all care about you, so take all meds and supplements (please).
> 
> Will post "stuff" in some other thread.


Mine is next year. Thanks for the reminder. I really have to get in shape if I'm going, although no one has contacted me yet. I used to be on the committee and I still know all the members. I doubt if anyone else is going to do it. My class was only 120 but we combined with the boys' school last time and ended up with a respectable number.

Have fun!!! And I consider myself nagged.


----------



## 908tracy

geoffthomas said:


> I will be at my high school 50th reunion this weekend.
> So just in case I can't find wifi often.....consider yourselves nagged for the weekend.
> Gertie -- you know how much we all care about you, so take all meds and supplements (please).
> 
> Will post "stuff" in some other thread.


GeoffT,

Wishing you and your wife a fabulous time at your reunion!!! =) Looking forward to your posting "stuff" =)

Gertie,

What GeoffT said!!! =) <3


----------



## Meb Bryant

My mom stopped after 35 years. She said drinking water flushed out the nicotine and reduced her cravings. 
Good luck to all you QUITTERS! (sounds good when smoking is involved)
Meb


----------



## 908tracy

This week marked 6 weeks in!!!!  =D  

Everyone,

How are we doing  I hope everyone is doing well and "trying" to stay on track? You know we will love ya no matter what!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Doing well. Frustrated that I let myself get out of shape and cannot push as hard as I want. bleeech


----------



## geoffthomas

Great achievement Tracy!

ProfCrash - don't get discouraged.

Gertie - meds, supplements, exerecise - stuff (nag).

I have to force myself to do yet more exercise each day. It would make all the "little" things go away.  Ok out for a walk instead of sitting for lunch.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tracey, we are so proud of you. How's Bo doing? We care about him, too.

Sipping my Acai Berry juice as we speak. Exercise is next on the agenda.


----------



## RobertY

You go Girl!


----------



## Annalog

Way to go, Tracy! I am happy for you and Bo.

I am trying to stay on track with eating and exercise. I was deferred Saturday from donating blood at the Red Cross due to my hemoglobin test result of 12.1 g/dl. This value is considered the lower boundary of normal values for women but the Red Cross requires a value of at least 12.5. This means that I am back to taking an iron supplement for a while. My next blood donation should be my 99th.  I am looking forward to my 104th donation so that I can see my name on the 13 gallon board.


----------



## Lyndl

Good work Tracy !!  We're all so proud of you!  I hope Bo's doing OK too.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

geoffthomas said:


> Great achievement Tracy!
> ProfCrash - don't get discouraged.
> Gertie - meds, supplements, exerecise - stuff (nag).
> I have to force myself to do yet more exercise each day. It would make all the "little" things go away. Ok out for a walk instead of sitting for lunch.


God smiles when all the people above and more out there put efforts to stay healthy. He created us healthy and wants us to stay healthy.

Keep it up folks. We are all in the same boat. I always have to put extra efforts to keep walking. I wish you all the very best. Please take care.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

(giggles) So I am at the gym working with my friend and our trainer. We are half way into our training session when we start doing an exercise where we throw an exercise ball against the wall. My partner, concerned for my health I am sure*, throws the ball so that it hits the fire alarm and sets it off. The entire gym has to be cleared and the fire department called so our training session ends. I really need to let her know that I can learn to pace myself and that she does not need to empty the gym because she is worried about my health. (grins)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> (giggles) So I am at the gym working with my friend and our trainer. We are half way into our training session when we start doing an exercise where we throw an exercise ball against the wall. My partner, concerned for my health I am sure*, throws the ball so that it hits the fire alarm and sets it off. The entire gym has to be cleared and the fire department called so our training session ends. I really need to let her know that I can learn to pace myself and that she does not need to empty the gym because she is worried about my health. (grins)


What a great friend!!!


----------



## 908tracy

LOL Prof!!  I enjoyed your story, and it sounds like something my best friend and / or I would do for each other. =) Don't beat yourself up girl, just keep pushing forward. 

Sorry it took me so long to get back here, but Bo is doing wonderful as well!!!!  Yeeeee Haaaaaa!!!! Tomorrow is 7 weeks. 

Gertie, Keep sipping that yummy-good-for-you-juice. Made me smile as well to hear the exercise was next on your agenda. You go girl!

Goeffthomas, ***cheers*** for walking during lunch! =)

Annalog, The 13 gallon board!! Wow, that's wonderful. You are helping so many!! (((hugs)))

drDln, Thank you so much for your post. It made me smile! All the best to you as well. =)


----------



## Annalog

Way to go, Tracy and Bo!!!

I am not on the 13 gallon board yet - 5 more donations (over half a gallon) to go.  I am glad that it helps others but my motivation is actually to make sure that I focus on staying healthy enough to donate blood to the Red Cross. It is a way for me to easily verify my iron levels, get my blood pressure checked, and get Nutter Butter Peanut Butter sandwich cookies without having an entire package in my house.


----------



## 908tracy

Annalog said:


> Way to go, Tracy and Bo!!!
> 
> I am not on the 13 gallon board yet - 5 more donations (over half a gallon) to go.  I am glad that it helps others but my motivation is actually to make sure that I focus on staying healthy enough to donate blood to the Red Cross. It is a way for me to easily verify my iron levels, get my blood pressure checked, and get Nutter Butter Peanut Butter sandwich cookies without having an entire package in my house.


LOL!!!! Thata girl Annalog!!! I like the way you think!!!! hahahaha


----------



## geoffthomas

Slipped in here to wish Gertie a Happy Birthday.


----------



## Jen

It's GERTIE'S birthday?! Well HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have a fabulous day!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thank you, thank you, thank you.

And the best birthday present of all ... I just got back from the doctor and got a clean bill of health. So another thank you for all the loving nags I got here to keep me on track.


----------



## Jen

That is fantastic news, good job!  We're all VERY proud of you!!


----------



## Todd Young

I haven't read through this thread because it's so long, but I just ordered an electronic starter kit from South Beach Smoke. I didn't even know these things existed until a couple of days ago. I can't wait for it to arrive. I don't want to give up smoking, and this seems like the best way to get the experience without the health problems.


----------



## Jen

Todd Young said:


> I haven't read through this thread because it's so long, but I just ordered an electronic starter kit from South Beach Smoke. I didn't even know these things existed until a couple of days ago. I can't wait for it to arrive. I don't want to give up smoking, and this seems like the best way to get the experience without the health problems.


Congratulations, good for you! None of us really _want_ to give up smoking - I LOVED it! But in the end decided for money and health purposes I could do it. Hopefully it works for you!


----------



## Annalog

Gertie, great news for a happy birthday!


----------



## Annalog

Todd Young said:


> I haven't read through this thread because it's so long, but I just ordered an electronic starter kit from South Beach Smoke. I didn't even know these things existed until a couple of days ago. I can't wait for it to arrive. I don't want to give up smoking, and this seems like the best way to get the experience without the health problems.


Congratulations Todd!


----------



## RobertY

Happy Birthday Gertie and Congrats Todd!

As soon as you feel that you do not need a cigarette look alike you may want to move up the scale to either an EGO or E-Power. 

Bigger battery units will give more satisfaction. But I managed to quit using a Joye306 which does look like a cigarette. I needed the look to help trick my brain.


----------



## Lyndl

Congratulations Todd.  Welcome to the group, just drop in any time. We all know how hard it can be.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Gertie, great news for a happy birthday!





RobertY said:


> Happy Birthday Gertie and Congrats Todd!


Thanks, guys. It's been a great birthday.



Todd Young said:


> I haven't read through this thread because it's so long, but I just ordered an electronic starter kit from South Beach Smoke. I didn't even know these things existed until a couple of days ago. I can't wait for it to arrive. I don't want to give up smoking, and this seems like the best way to get the experience without the health problems.


Congratulations and welcome to the thread. Keep us posted on your progress.

Yeah, we all loved it and I know I still miss it a lot. It's been 7 years and 7 months. If ecigs had been available when I quit, I might have gone that route, too.


----------



## geoffthomas

The important thing from the perspective of a fan (me) is that you continue to write neat books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> The important thing from the perspective of a fan (me) is that you continue to write neat books.


New one in December, Geoff.


----------



## 908tracy

Happy Belated Birthday (((GERTIE)))!!!!!!!  Gosh darnit, I missed it!!!!  Wow, what a great gift, a clean bill of health! You can count on us nagging you along through the whole next year and beyond. 

Congrats to you Todd!!! I wish you success in your journey and welcome to the world of e-cigs. Wonderful little devices they are. If you have any questions at all, feel free to ask away. 

Robert, Speaking of bigger battery units....I just ordered a Buzz Pro!!! This coming from someone who thought she'd never be caught vaping a mod!!! Actually ordered it on Oct 15th but it should be shipping out this week! Can't wait to experience VV. 

Yes everyone, Bo and I are still doing well in our quit journey I am proud to say. I'm starting to lose track of the number of weeks now and I think that's a really good sign!!! It's either 8 or 9? (i think) 

(((hugs to all)))


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> Happy Belated Birthday (((GERTIE)))!!!!!!! Gosh darnit, I missed it!!!! Wow, what a great gift, a clean bill of health! You can count on us nagging you along through the whole next year and beyond.


Thanks for the birthday wishes. I went way off my diet last night, but it's only once a year.



> Yes everyone, Bo and I are still doing well in our quit journey I am proud to say. I'm starting to lose track of the number of weeks now and I think that's a really good sign!!! It's either 8 or 9? (i think)
> 
> (((hugs to all)))


We're all proud!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tracy we are very proud indeed.
And Gertie, you are due a lapse on your birthday.


----------



## Lyndl

Tracy, so fantastic to hear you & Bo are still going strong.  

Happy Belated Birthday Gertie... hope you had a great day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lyndl said:


> Tracy, so fantastic to hear you & Bo are still going strong.
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday Gertie... hope you had a great day.


Yes, I did, thank you. It was one of my best birthdays ever.


----------



## Ian Weaver

Hi all

Just started on the long road to becoming a non-smoker - day four 

I've given up before - once for 10 years and once for 6.5 years, plus many other shorter aborted attempts,  yet here I am again on day 4!!!!

I'm using an 'e-cigarette' this time and so far I'm finding it a great help ... plus I don't have to go and sit in the garden to 'smoke' ... so that's a bonus 

Ian


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ian Weaver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just started on the long road to becoming a non-smoker - day four
> 
> I've given up before - once for 10 years and once for 6.5 years, plus many other shorter aborted attempts, yet here I am again on day 4!!!!
> 
> I'm using an 'e-cigarette' this time and so far I'm finding it a great help ... plus I don't have to go and sit in the garden to 'smoke' ... so that's a bonus
> 
> Ian


Great news! Got you beat though. I went back to it after 20 years. Now I'm 7.5 years in and I think I'll make it this time.


----------



## Ian Weaver

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Great news! Got you beat though. I went back to it after 20 years. Now I'm 7.5 years in and I think I'll make it this time.


Thanks Gertie - I'm really determined this time - we'll compare notes in 7.5 years (minus four days)

Ian


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ian Weaver said:


> Thanks Gertie - I'm really determined this time - we'll compare notes in 7.5 years (minus four days)
> 
> Ian


April 20, 2019 ... it's a date.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ian I am going to repeat my sad story.
20 years of 2.5 packs of Marlboros per day.
But for the past 26 years I have been a smoker-who-doesn't.
And I liked it when I did it.
Quit because I knew I should.
Hard.
Still wanted one BAD 2 years later.
Once you are off the real cigs, with the bad tar and stuff, you still have to wean yourself off the nicotine.
Hard brother.
And the psychological thing of puffing on a cig.......I still think fondly of it.
And the super neat sound of flicking your zippo.........cool.
But I don't smoke anymore.
By focusing on not smoking the next one.
Even now I don't think in terms of not smoking for the rest of my life.
Just not smoking for the next 5 minutes.
Works for me.
Good luck.


----------



## Ian Weaver

Thanks Geoff - during my periods of not smoking I don't think there was a day went by without my wanting one - I was definitely a smoker that didn't, like yourself. I went a couple of years of just having one every two or three months and that was great, but as soon as a bit of stress came into my life I was back on about 15 a day. Like you I know I should give up - about halfway through my 10 year stint of not smoking I had a massive accident which, amongst other injuries, involved a massive chest trauma. I was later told that had I been a smoker I would almost certainly have died ..... I still started again!!!!! Let's hope this time I can stick to it.

Ian


----------



## geoffthomas

Ian we are all pulling for you.
Any time you want just come here and post.
We will be happy to be a support system for you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ian Weaver said:


> Thanks Geoff - during my periods of not smoking I don't think there was a day went by without my wanting one - I was definitely a smoker that didn't, like yourself. I went a couple of years of just having one every two or three months and that was great, but as soon as a bit of stress came into my life I was back on about 15 a day. Like you I know I should give up - about halfway through my 10 year stint of not smoking I had a massive accident which, amongst other injuries, involved a massive chest trauma. I was later told that had I been a smoker I would almost certainly have died ..... I still started again!!!!! Let's hope this time I can stick to it.
> 
> Ian


I quit this last time (and I do mean LAST time) because I was in the hospital for a month. I stayed off because I had a pulmonary embolism just as they were about to release me. Otherwise, I would probably have picked up a pack on the way home.


----------



## TessM

I am not a smoker but lost my dad to lung cancer (he smoked plus we think he was exposed to radon gas during the early 70's) and I applaud your efforts. You DO NOT want to go through what my dad did. Good luck all.


----------



## 908tracy

Ian,

Congratulations!!!! You are almost through hell week, and doing a super job. Glad to have you join us!! We all have your hand here. =)

(((hugs)))

Tess,

I'm sorry to hear about your Dad. Thanks for dropping in and sharing with us.


----------



## Ian Weaver

Thanks everyone - day 5 and going ok 

Ian


----------



## geoffthomas

Ian - Keep it up, we are pulling for you.

Tracy - always a joy to hear from you and Bo.  And delighted that you two are now among the smokers-who-don't bunch.


----------



## 908tracy

geoffthomas said:


> Ian - Keep it up, we are pulling for you.
> 
> Tracy - always a joy to hear from you and Bo. And delighted that you two are now among the smokers-who-don't bunch.


(((((hugs)))))) Geoffthomas, it feels FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Ian Weaver

Day nine 

Ian


----------



## geoffthomas

Terrific news, Ian.

(((Cheers)))

Keep it going.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ian Weaver said:


> Day nine
> 
> Ian


----------



## Annalog

Ian Weaver said:


> Day nine
> 
> Ian


I missed yesterday.

Happy Day 10 on 11/11/11!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Must tell everyone about the adorable Jack Russell Terrier I adopted today. His name is Angelo and he's very handsome. He's my age, but he's well trained and such a gentleman.

I'll be sharing Angelo with my GS, but besides being a wonderful companion, he'll also be taking me out for walks.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

awwww That is great Gertie. Nothing like a dog to help you get exercise.

So I might need some help from people here. I need to break my addiction to tea.

See I am 6 weeks pregnant and they tell me caffeine is bad for me. I have stashed my teas away and have kept out the Red Teas (Rooibos is herbal and safe according to my Doctor and 5 different websites).  But I miss my Oolongs and Black Teas and Green Teas. I don't think a caffeine patch is appropriate....


----------



## Jen

Congratulations Ian!! We all know from experience that the first few weeks are by far the hardest. Sometimes I still can't believe that next month will be 2 years for me. Stick with it, pretty soon you'll be in the same place!! It's so wonderful to be a non-smoker!

Congratulations also to you and Angelo Gertie!!! We'd love pictures of this pretty new Jack Russell!! And what great motivation to go for walks!!



ProfCrash said:


> awwww That is great Gertie. Nothing like a dog to help you get exercise.
> 
> So I might need some help from people here. I need to break my addiction to tea.
> 
> See I am 6 weeks pregnant and they tell me caffeine is bad for me. I have stashed my teas away and have kept out the Red Teas (Rooibos is herbal and safe according to my Doctor and 5 different websites). But I miss my Oolongs and Black Teas and Green Teas. I don't think a caffeine patch is appropriate....


WHAT?!!! That's FANASTIC Prof, a big huge CONGRATULATIONS to you too!!!!! 
I hope you can make it with the caffeine free teas - I can't imagine you going 9 months with no tea!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I know I am being bad and telling folks early but I am not good keeping this type of a secret...


----------



## Jen

ProfCrash said:


> I know I am being bad and telling folks early but I am not good keeping this type of a secret...


No way! I know you've been talking about this for awhile so it's way too exciting to keep secret. Plus, I mean really - we don't "know" you, so technically it's still a secret


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Jen said:


> No way! I know you've been talking about this for awhile so it's way too exciting to keep secret. Plus, I mean really - we don't "know" you, so technically it's still a secret


LOL that is my logic.


----------



## Annalog

ProfCrash said:


> ... So I might need some help from people here. I need to break my addiction to tea.
> 
> See I am 6 weeks pregnant and they tell me caffeine is bad for me. I have stashed my teas away and have kept out the Red Teas (Rooibos is herbal and safe according to my Doctor and 5 different websites). But I miss my Oolongs and Black Teas and Green Teas. I don't think a caffeine patch is appropriate....


That is wonderful news!

I remember cutting out caffeine when I was pregnant many, many years ago. I was already a fan of the Celestial Seasonings herbal teas and drank those. You mentioned websites so you probably found http://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/herbaltea.html. That page listed two of my favorite herbal teas as safe: Peppermint Leaf and Red Raspberry Leaf. Check with your doctor of course.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Must tell everyone about the adorable Jack Russell Terrier I adopted today. His name is Angelo and he's very handsome. He's my age, but he's well trained and such a gentleman.
> 
> I'll be sharing Angelo with my GS, but besides being a wonderful companion, he'll also be taking me out for walks.


 This makes me smile!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

That is such exciting news, Prof.










Nah, you couldn't have kept it from us for another six weeks. Not your buddies, your pals, your cheerleaders.

Can you try making the tea weaker and weaker or do you have to quit cold turkey?


----------



## geoffthomas

I luvs the dogs, as you clearly can tell.
Congrats Gertie.

And I don't think I know anyone named Prof that is pregnant......so the secret is safe with me...Heh, heh.
Exciting news Prof. And we are here to help you withdraw from tea, if that is what you need to do.

Just sayin......


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Going cold turkey. I have 8 red teas, which are herbals, that I really like. I will probably pick up a few more. They have been cleared by my Doctor and many a web site so I am good there. 

I just know that I am going to bring some milk oolong with me to the hospital and after I have the baby and we have bonded a bit, someone is going to make me a cuppa. Probably more then one. (grins)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> Going cold turkey. I have 8 red teas, which are herbals, that I really like. I will probably pick up a few more. They have been cleared by my Doctor and many a web site so I am good there.


For a change, you might try heating up some apple juice or apple cider. Very comforting on cold days.



> I just know that I am going to bring some milk oolong with me to the hospital and after I have the baby and we have bonded a bit, someone is going to make me a cuppa. Probably more then one. (grins)


My daughter sent her friend out for a strawberry sundae. No more diet.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

ohhh Hot apple cider. Very yummy. I'll add that to the list.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> ohhh Hot apple cider. Very yummy. I'll add that to the list.


Also good for sore throats. I prescribe chocolate ice cream for sore throats in the summer.


----------



## 908tracy

Wow!!! Wow!!! Wow!!!

Gone for a few and everyone has such exciting news!!!!

Ian, a big congratulations to you. If my calculations are correct it is 12 days now and you are doing fabulous my friend!!!! (((hugs)))

Gertie, A new dog  =D  What a great idea!!! They really help you stay active as you HAVE to take them out to potty. (I know, mine goes out often) Plus they lift the spirits and offer the very BEST companionship. So happy for you and would LOVE to see pics~

Prof!!!!!  Huge Congratulations to you sweetie!!!!! Wow!!!  At least you can have "some" teas so that's good. =) I drink coffee, and my doc said not to over do, but I could (and did) have a cup or two each day.  We will help you "detox" (lol) for now if you need us too.  

(((squeezes))) to all for sharing such good news!!!!

Bo and I are doing well also!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Now this is what I call a good news weekend.
Thank you all for the uplifting, positive news.
But never be afraid to come and post a backslide......we have (((hugs))) for that too.
And so (((hugs))) to those who are movin' right along.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Well, Tracey, since you asked ...










We gave Angelo a bath today and he was really, really good. He hopped out of the tub when we were done, gave himself a good shake, and then started rubbing his ears on the carpet and then his back, over and over. He had me seriously worried, but he finally calmed down.


----------



## Jen

Angelo is SO cute Gertie!!!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## 908tracy

Awwwwwww, Angelo is adorable Gertie!!!  Oh yes, clean puppies are so full of energy just after a bath. I imagine it must feel so good as they don't bathe as often as we do!  

Give him a big old scratch behind the ears for me?!! 

If you ever want to give him a treat to keep him busy for awhile, get him a "bully stick". They are recommended over rawhides, and dogs go crazy over them. =)  Will let you get some writing done when you want to  or if you are going to be away from the house for awhile it will keep him from getting into mischief.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

If there was a design-a-dog program, we would have designed Angelo. I'm making him a red plaid flannel jacket for Christmas. 

Thanks for the tip about the bully stick. I'll pick that one up when I get to PetSmart next week.


----------



## 908tracy

Happy HumpDay everyone!!!!

Here's hoping we are all just chugging along in our get healthy journeys, and doing wonderfully as well. =)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> Happy HumpDay everyone!!!!
> 
> Here's hoping we are all just chugging along in our get healthy journeys, and doing wonderfully as well. =)


Chugging along.


----------



## geoffthomas

That's a good image for all of us.....the little engine that could.


----------



## Ian Weaver

908tracy said:


> Wow!!! Wow!!! Wow!!!
> 
> Ian, a big congratulations to you. If my calculations are correct it is 12 days now and you are doing fabulous my friend!!!! (((hugs)))
> 
> Bo and I are doing well also!!!


Thanks  Day 15 and still going strong

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver

ProfCrash said:


> awwww That is great Gertie. Nothing like a dog to help you get exercise.
> 
> So I might need some help from people here. I need to break my addiction to tea.
> 
> See I am 6 weeks pregnant and they tell me caffeine is bad for me. I have stashed my teas away and have kept out the Red Teas (Rooibos is herbal and safe according to my Doctor and 5 different websites). But I miss my Oolongs and Black Teas and Green Teas. I don't think a caffeine patch is appropriate....


I missed this but followed the trail backwards - Congratulations!!!!!! 

Ian


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ian Weaver said:


> Thanks  Day 15 and still going strong
> 
> Ian


Those ecigs have to be a blessing. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Those ecigs have to be a blessing. I'm so happy for you


I have seen ads. But never thought too much about ecigs. Are these nicotine free? Just wonder!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I have seen ads. But never thought too much about ecigs. Are these nicotine free? Just wonder!


From what I understand, the user can control the amount of nicotine, gradually reducing it until the ecigs are nicotine free. No tars or other additives, either.


----------



## Annalog

From what I have learned from this thread, the answer to the question about nicotine and ecigs is that it depends on what you put in the ecig that determines how much nicotine is consumed.

I think of it as similar to how I stopped drinking Coca Cola where it was the sugar, caffeine, and ice cold taste that hooked me. I switched to iced tea to get rid of the craving for the taste, then I switched to unsweetened tea to cut the sugar, and finally switched to an herbal tea to cut the caffeine. Cutting all at once was too much for me to do at one time. I am back to drinking regular tea but not so frequently to result in caffeine withdrawal headaches if I skip the tea.


----------



## Ian Weaver

The e-cigs that I use (VIP) have four levels of nicotine in the 'filters' you screw onto the battery. Strong (for smokers of 20+ a day), medium (10-20 a day), mild (under 10 a day)  and zero. I started off on the medium and they seem to satisfy me, but I don't think I'll bother going down the scale - just stop once I'm happy and keep some in the house just for those 'bad' days that always come along.

Ian


----------



## Atmcbom

I use the E-cig, 6 mg doses, and haven't had a cigarette since June 2011.  www.Safecig.com - I'm all about it!  Good luck to anyone ready to quit.  I was a pack to pack and a half a day smoker if that helps.


----------



## Lyndl

It sounds like e-cigs are really catching on. Has anyone actually completely given up using them?  Just wondering.  They may just be what many smokers have been waiting for.  I haven't seen any myself down here but my husband has seen a couple of people with them and I've seen some ads so I guess they'll start to spread soon.  

Well done to everyone , great results so far.  Prof, congratualtions on your happy news


----------



## Jen

Lyndl said:


> It sounds like e-cigs are really catching on. Has anyone actually completely given up using them? Just wondering.


Me  !! I used them to help me quit, then quit those after a month or two. I think they are a wonderful alternative to smoking, but I wanted to rid myself of nicotine all together. I have a pretty addictive personality, I either do it full fledged or I don't! So, I don't!


----------



## 908tracy

Yes, e-cigs really ARE catching on.....Woot woot!!!  And former smokers are all the better for it.  There are several types of e-cigs. I use a couple and fill my own with a liquid (called e-juice, or niquid lol) that has a strength of nicotine that I choose, flavor that I choose, etc. One can either step down in their levels of nicotine just as you would with the patch, until you are at zero nicotine and you can either quit it all together, or vape no nicotine at all. It's all subjective. =)  HTH those who are curious!

As for Bo and I, we plan on getting ourselves down to zero, then just breathing AIR.   (with no pressures of a time limit of course) It works!!!


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations to all! It is great to hear all the instances of people being able to quit an unhealthy habit.



Jen said:


> Me  !! I used them to help me quit, then quit those after a month or two. I think they are a wonderful alternative to smoking, but I wanted to rid myself of nicotine all together. I have a pretty addictive personality, I either do it full fledged or I don't! So, I don't!


I also have a pretty addictive personality. I am so very glad that I learned this before I graduated from HS. I read a list of signs mentioned in a Dear Abby letter that I think was concerning alcohol but it could have been drugs. I substituted sweets and reading for the listed addiction and realized the signs fit me. I decided then that I would be very careful to stay away from the more hazardous stuff, especially with alcoholism in my family history. (Fortunately both of my parents avoided alcoholism but I watched their struggles, eventually successful, to stop smoking.) Now if I had just not put on those 70+ unnecessary pounds.  Well, at least it is no longer 90+ and I did not go the yo-yo path.


----------



## Ian Weaver

Starting week 4 and not a single slip-up - haven't even felt like a real cigarette 

Ian


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ian Weaver said:


> Starting week 4 and not a single slip-up - haven't even felt like a real cigarette
> 
> Ian


That's good because you don't look like a real cigarette either.  Keep up the good work. We're happy for you.


----------



## Ian Weaver

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's good because you don't look like a real cigarette either.  Keep up the good work. We're happy for you.


LOL


----------



## RobertY

Congrats Ian! That is great news.


----------



## Lyndl

Great news Ian, I think its a good sign if you haven't felt like a 'real' cigarette. Keep it up


----------



## Ian Weaver

Thanks Guys 

Ian


----------



## sjc

*"BUMP"*
*SORRY: NEEDED SOME EYE CANDY*


Leslie said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes...
> 
> Rummaging through my photobucket, I found this guy. Will he do for the moment?


----------



## 908tracy

That's awesome Ian!!!!   Feels wonderful.  


Oh, and sjc.....thanks for the eye candy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SJC, Thanks for the heart attack! I remember when Leslie first posted that one, I decided to use him as my inspiration for my final historical, but got sidetracked. Guess I'll print it out to help me get back on track.


----------



## sjc

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> SJC, Thanks for the heart attack! I remember when Leslie first posted that one, I decided to use him as my inspiration for my final historical, but got sidetracked. Guess I'll print it out to help me get back on track.


You do that; and I'll use it as my screensaver...lol. TIME FLIES...I remember Leslie posting the pic like it was yesterday!!!

909tracy: You are welcome; though, Leslie is the one to thank. 

Ian...Congrats.


----------



## Ian Weaver

Thanks SJC


----------



## sjc

Ian Weaver said:


> Thanks SJC


My guy has tried everything: Is going to try a hypnotist next. Going to call tomorrow to get the details. This fellow supposedly has a 98% success rate. He SO needs to STOP; as he has already survived brain cancer. He knows how bad it is but he just can't kick the habit. He tries and he tries. It's worse when we are in public social situations.

IAN: Keep up the good work.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sjc said:


> My guy has tried everything: Is going to try a hypnotist next. Going to call tomorrow to get the details. This fellow supposedly has a 98% success rate. He SO needs to STOP; as he has already survived brain cancer. He knows how bad it is but he just can't kick the habit. He tries and he tries. It's worse when we are in public social situations.
> 
> IAN: Keep up the good work.


Goodness, I feel for him. Hope the hypnotist works, but even hypnosis required the "want to" mindset. It can't be just because he "thinks" or "knows" he should quit. He has to want to deep down.

Fingers crossed, candles lit, and if he needs to come here, he's more than welcome.


----------



## 908tracy

SJC,

A hypnotist worked for my Aunt when nothing else did, I sure hope it helps your guy! Has he tried electronic cigs by any chance? Not the kind you find at gas stations or 7-11's, I'm talking the real deal. There is a HUGE difference. Give a yell if we can be of any assistance to you or him ok? =)

New Years Eve will be 4 months for Bo & I!!! (we ignore his little slip like it never happened) 

I've been very busy with the holiday shopping/preparations. We did out outdoor lights last weekend and yesterday our tree. We get a real one every year and put it up in the stand to let it fall overnight with the heat in the house (Friday) and decorate it the next day. (yesterday) I will see if I can post a pic here for you all to see. I wish it were a video clip so you can truly see how pretty it is. We have little white twinklers throughout that just lend the perfect amount of sparkle and ties in the white tree top. =) I just love it. Christmas trees make me HAPPY!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> SJC,
> 
> A hypnotist worked for my Aunt when nothing else did, I sure hope it helps your guy! Has he tried electronic cigs by any chance? Not the kind you find at gas stations or 7-11's, I'm talking the real deal. There is a HUGE difference. Give a yell if we can be of any assistance to you or him ok? =)
> 
> New Years Eve will be 4 months for Bo & I!!! (we ignore his little slip like it never happened)


You mean Bo slipped and got right back into the saddle (so to speak)? Awesome!!!



> I've been very busy with the holiday shopping/preparations. We did out outdoor lights last weekend and yesterday our tree. We get a real one every year and put it up in the stand to let it fall overnight with the heat in the house (Friday) and decorate it the next day. (yesterday) I will see if I can post a pic here for you all to see. I wish it were a video clip so you can truly see how pretty it is. We have little white twinklers throughout that just lend the perfect amount of sparkle and ties in the white tree top. =) I just love it. Christmas trees make me HAPPY!!!


Your tree looks absolutely beautiful.

I do mine in white and silver and crystal, but I haven't done it this year. Just don't have time and the family never comes to my tiny house anyway.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ian - glad to hear you are keeping the success going.
sjc - you know how much we care for you and, by extension, with anyone you care for.  This is not easy.  But it really is important and necesary.  We will be pulling for his success.  By any means available.
tracy - what a great achievement for you and Bo.
gertie - always a fan.
And all the rest of you, keep up the good work and know that we are always here.

Just sayin.....


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You mean Bo slipped and got right back into the saddle (so to speak)? Awesome!!!
> 
> Your tree looks absolutely beautiful.
> 
> I do mine in white and silver and crystal, but I haven't done it this year. Just don't have time and the family never comes to my tiny house anyway.


Gertie,

Yes, we went 2 and a half weeks when we first quit and he slipped up for a week. I was bummed but I held my own and when he saw how hard I was hanging onto my quit, he came home and announced that he was jumping right back on the quit train with me. I was SO PROUD of him! I didn't announce our quit here until some time later, so that's why you didn't know of it before. 
Your tree sounds beautiful!!! I would love to see it.

Thank you Geoffthomas!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> Your tree sounds beautiful!!! I would love to see it.
> 
> Thank you Geoffthomas!


I'll see if I can find an old picture.

Here's my inside manger.


Christmas Decorations 004 by Margaret Lake


Christmas Decorations 002 by Margaret Lake


----------



## Annalog

Glad to hear everyone is doing well.    

After failing the hemoglobin level test (due to low iron levels) in my last three attempts to donate blood at the Red Cross, I passed with flying colors Saturday. The person who did my test called me Iron Woman.  (According to MedicineNet, the normal range is for women after middle age: 11.7-13.8 gm/dl. I tested at 14 this time. The last few times I was in the low 12s and the Red Cross requires a minimum value of 12.5 g/dL.) 

This was my 100th blood donation to the Red Cross so I am well on my way to my 13 gallon pin.  (I think my iron level this time was due to changing to a natural iron supplement instead of the one I had been using. Since this one is working so well, I plan on just taking it a couple times a week instead of daily since high iron levels are dangerous. 14 is OK but 13 would be better. If I still have 14 next time, I should be able to stop taking the supplement entirely for a while.)


----------



## 908tracy

Annalog said:


> Glad to hear everyone is doing well.
> 
> After failing the hemoglobin level test (due to low iron levels) in my last three attempts to donate blood at the Red Cross, I passed with flying colors Saturday. The person who did my test called me Iron Woman.  (According to MedicineNet, the normal range is for women after middle age: 11.7-13.8 gm/dl. I tested at 14 this time. The last few times I was in the low 12s and the Red Cross requires a minimum value of 12.5 g/dL.)
> 
> This was my 100th blood donation to the Red Cross so I am well on my way to my 13 gallon pin.  (I think my iron level this time was due to changing to a natural iron supplement instead of the one I had been using. Since this one is working so well, I plan on just taking it a couple times a week instead of daily since high iron levels are dangerous. 14 is OK but 13 would be better. If I still have 14 next time, I should be able to stop taking the supplement entirely for a while.)


That's GREAT Annalog!!! Woot woot!!! 13 gallons? (I could almost faint) <----not a fan of needles very much, but what a great thing you are doing. =)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Glad to hear everyone is doing well.
> 
> After failing the hemoglobin level test (due to low iron levels) in my last three attempts to donate blood at the Red Cross, I passed with flying colors Saturday. The person who did my test called me Iron Woman.  (According to MedicineNet, the normal range is for women after middle age: 11.7-13.8 gm/dl. I tested at 14 this time. The last few times I was in the low 12s and the Red Cross requires a minimum value of 12.5 g/dL.)
> 
> This was my 100th blood donation to the Red Cross so I am well on my way to my 13 gallon pin.  (I think my iron level this time was due to changing to a natural iron supplement instead of the one I had been using. Since this one is working so well, I plan on just taking it a couple times a week instead of daily since high iron levels are dangerous. 14 is OK but 13 would be better. If I still have 14 next time, I should be able to stop taking the supplement entirely for a while.)


Hey, Anna, great news. I know how you've struggled with your iron levels.

I found eating foods high in iron helped me a lot more than those supplements. They didn't have the natural supplements back when I needed them.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks Tracy and Gertie!

I could probably get all my iron from food if I wasn't also trying to keep my cholesterol down, lose weight, and regularly donate blood. 

No need to faint, Tracy, as I am only at 12.5 gallons.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Does level of nicotine in the blood matters?....LOL


----------



## Annalog

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Does level of nicotine in the blood matters?....LOL


Probably not as there are no questions about smoking or nicotine use asked in the Red Cross questions that prospective donors answer before donating blood. I do not remember smoking or nicotine in the questionnaires during the nearly 40 years that I have been donating blood. Smoking, however, used to be mentioned in the post-donation instructions back when my daughter was a toddler. "Keep this bandage on for 4 hours; no smoking for x hours; drink plenty of fluids; no alcohol for x amount of time; no heaving lifting for the rest of the day." I do not remember the number of hours as I have never smoked and rarely drink alcohol. I would laugh about the "no heavy lifting" as I drove a pickup truck at the time DD was a toddler and I had to lift her up into the car seat in the cab immediately after donating blood.


----------



## Jen

Good for you Anna!!!!  13 gallons, WOW!  I'm with Tracy, it's not the needles that bother me that much as I have to have regular thyroid tests, but I have given blood exactly one time in my life and I passed out.  Then felt terrible for the next few days, so I'm afraid to try again!  

I LOVE all the Christmas decorations!!  Tracy, what a gorgeous tree!  And CONGRATS to you and Bo for sticking with it!  I'm so proud of you!  

It just occured to me that today is my 2 year quitting anniversary!  I'm so darn proud of myself  !!


----------



## geoffthomas

Well there is a lot to celebrate.
A lot of new milestones met.
And a lot of us older smokers-who-don't that still don't.

((((hugs))))


----------



## Annalog

Jen said:


> Good for you Anna!!!! 13 gallons, WOW! I'm with Tracy, it's not the needles that bother me that much as I have to have regular thyroid tests, but I have given blood exactly one time in my life and I passed out. Then felt terrible for the next few days, so I'm afraid to try again!


One of the reasons I donate blood is because not everyone can. DH dontated blood once, passed out afterwards and felt terrible for days. He also has not tried since.



Jen said:


> It just occured to me that today is my 2 year quitting anniversary! I'm so darn proud of myself !!


*Congratulations Jen!!! Way to go.*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jen said:


> It just occured to me that today is my 2 year quitting anniversary! I'm so darn proud of myself !!


All I can say is ...


----------



## Jen

Thanks guys!!  And thanks to you Anna for doing that, the world needs more people like you!


----------



## 908tracy

(((JEN!!!)))

2 years girl? My goodness, where has the time gone? Wowza!!!! Big hugs to you for a job well done my friend! I can't wait until I can say the same. =)


----------



## Beatriz

crebel said:


> I am pretty depressed this morning and really would appreciate any positive advice anyone can give me. I think I am a pretty intelligent 50-year old woman - I know in my brain the reasons not to smoke, I KNOW how bad it is for me, I KNOW how much it costs, I KNOW it smells my on clothes, etc., I know, I know, I know - but after many half-hearted attempts and multiple serious attempts, I have not found the willpower to stop. Someone once told me each time you stop is practice for the final time and I am trying to take that to heart.
> 
> Last night my DS and DIL basically told me I won't be able to spend any more time with my newborn grandson even if I never smoke around him because of the dangers of third-hand smoke. It may be emotional blackmail, but I can't argue with them because they are right and we all want what's best for this perfect bundle of joy. I spent the night in tears. I have so looked forward to being a G-ma and thought all was right with my world.
> 
> I've tried patches, gum, cold-turkey and Chantix along with quitting with a friend for support (she made it and hasn't had a cigarette in 3 years). I will try Chantix again even though it made me feel wierd because it seems to have the highest success rate.
> 
> So, what has worked for any of you? Help and thanks.
> 
> Chris


My brother was a long time smoker (all his life practically)_and I never thought he would quit regardless of the admonitions of the family. What finally worked for him was the patches and the mental willingness to stop. You have to be mentally ready to let go of your cigarettes like a person in a lousy relationship. Till you get to that point nothing is going to work I'm afraid. Good luck to you. The reason why this habit is wo hard to break is because it's a mental addiction more than anything else.


----------



## Guest

My father in law is 67 years old and up to about 3 years ago had been a heavy smoker all his life. He's in ICU right now, has been for several weeks. He's got lung cancer, emphysema, and pneumonia. He was on a ventilator for 2 weeks because he can't breathe on his own. They gave him a tracheotomy a few days ago. This man is 6'4 and now only weighs 139lbs. For the love of God, QUIT. Don't put the people you love through what my husband is going through right now. Don't put yourself through it. Just don't. Cigarettes are filthy, disgusting, and will kill you. You deserve better. My father in law deserves better.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah.....
I have watched this twice with people that I loved.
Kinda had something to do with my quitting.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My daughter finally quit smoking when she got a dog last summer. She thought it was bad for him. The dog ran away the night before Thanksgiving and now she's back to smoking again. Very upsetting.


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My daughter finally quit smoking when she got a dog last summer. She thought it was bad for him. The dog ran away the night before Thanksgiving and now she's back to smoking again. Very upsetting.


Oh Gertie I am so sorry to hear it, and I'm sure you are very upset. (((hugs))) to you, and your daughter. She proved to herself she can do it, and will again when she's ready.

So sorry about the dog as well. =(


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My daughter finally quit smoking when she got a dog last summer. She thought it was bad for him. The dog ran away the night before Thanksgiving and now she's back to smoking again. Very upsetting.





908tracy said:


> Oh Gertie I am so sorry to hear it, and I'm sure you are very upset. (((hugs))) to you, and your daughter. She proved to herself she can do it, and will again when she's ready.
> 
> So sorry about the dog as well. =(


{{{{{Gertie, more hugs for you and your daughter}}}}}


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for your support, my friends. She's tried so many times and this is the first time she's been anywhere near successful. I had such high hopes for her, but we all know how difficult it can be without the right motivation. 

I take heart from the fact that, even though it's been hard for all of us, eventually, we made it.


----------



## RobertY

I am sorry that your daughter went back to smoking. Smoking is a very hard habit to quit. I am also sorry that her fur baby which was her motivation ran away. Loosing a fur baby can be rough, they can worm their way deep into ones heart.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

RobertY said:


> I am sorry that your daughter went back to smoking. Smoking is a very hard habit to quit. I am also sorry that her fur baby which was her motivation ran away. Loosing a fur baby can be rough, they can worm their way deep into ones heart.


Thanks, Robert. I wish she could get the kind of support on offer right here.


----------



## sheiler1963

This is an article my DD wrote while interning for NPR last spring. 
http://www.npr.org/2011/06/24/137394886/fda-puts-out-new-labels-intern-puts-out-cigarettes

In other news she is currently seeking employment opportunities in the DC area. If anyone knows of any opportunity or avenue for her to explore you can send me a PM and I will give you a website addy with which to contact her.


----------



## RobertY

If she has a PC and Internet she is welcome to be here. Viola! Instant support.


----------



## Ian Weaver

Sad to report that I had a slip up over Christmas - garden full of smokers and the temptation was too great - but back at it now 

Ian


----------



## Jen

Happy New Year everyone!  Here's to another year of no smoking!!  

That's okay Ian, it has happened to all of us.  What matters is you hopping back on the wagon and sticking with it!  

Sorry about your daughter Gertie, and her poor dog too!!  Tell her to stop by here, we'll talk her into quitting  !


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Ian Weaver said:


> Sad to report that I had a slip up over Christmas - garden full of smokers and the temptation was too great - but back at it now
> Ian


Holidays are for fun and enjoyment. These are meant to break rules for a fun. Important thing is to get back into discipline. Wish you all very happy and healthy new year.


----------



## geoffthomas

And Ian......
remember you are not punishing (quitting) yourself for doing something bad (smoking).  You are doing something good for yourself (not smoking the next cig).

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ian Weaver said:


> Sad to report that I had a slip up over Christmas - garden full of smokers and the temptation was too great - but back at it now
> 
> Ian


Congratulations on picking yourself right up!

I had a 15 year slip after quitting for 20 years.


----------



## Guest

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah.....
> I have watched this twice with people that I loved.
> Kinda had something to do with my quitting.


I've lost people I love to smoking related cancer too. My uncle died at age 45 from lung cancer. He had a 3 pack a day unfiltered Camels habit. My aunt watched him suffer, yet she still smokes. I know it's an addiction but if that isn't motivation enough, I don't know what is.

Sadly, my father in law is now in hospice. There doesn't seem to be much left they can do for him. Thank you for responding. I'm not really surprised everyone else ignored me. It's not easy to hear. I thank God every day that my DH doesn't smoke.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thinking of you and your husband, Sue.  It's a hard thing.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NYCKindleFan said:


> I've lost people I love to smoking related cancer too. My uncle died at age 45 from lung cancer. He had a 3 pack a day unfiltered Camels habit. My aunt watched him suffer, yet she still smokes. I know it's an addiction but if that isn't motivation enough, I don't know what is.


It's very easy to fool yourself that it can't happen to you. Unfortunately, we go to great lengths to maintain our addiction.



> Sadly, my father in law is now in hospice. There doesn't seem to be much left they can do for him. Thank you for responding. I'm not really surprised everyone else ignored me. It's not easy to hear. I thank God every day that my DH doesn't smoke.


My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Lyndl

908tracy said:


> Gertie,
> 
> Yes, we went 2 and a half weeks when we first quit and he slipped up for a week. I was bummed but I held my own and when he saw how hard I was hanging onto my quit, he came home and announced that he was jumping right back on the quit train with me. I was SO PROUD of him! I didn't announce our quit here until some time later, so that's why you didn't know of it before.
> Your tree sounds beautiful!!! I would love to see it.
> 
> Thank you Geoffthomas!


Tracy, you should be proud of YOURSELF as well as Bo. You hung on and inspired him! WTG !!


----------



## Not Here

Hi! So I just wanted to pop on and encourage all those in the process of quitting. Been there and done that 8+ years ago. I smoked for almost 10 years when I quit. It was not easy. Especially when things get hard. 6 years ago my grandmother died and I had a slip then. The good thing is that I had been a non-smoker for long enough I was able to only smoke the pack I bought. Now I hardly ever feel the need. What's really funny is that I can now smell a smoker. Ha! 

So keep up the good work all! I know it's hard but it will get better. Good luck!


----------



## Ian Weaver

Thanks everyone - still hanging in there 

Ian


----------



## 908tracy

Lyndl,

You bet I am proud!!!   Stuff isn't easy that's for sure. Heck, if it was easy, everyone would quit the filthy habit, right? Thanks girl!

NYCKindleFan,

I am so sorry. First I am sorry that no one responded to your post, and I"m sure it wasn't intended as this group is one of the nicest on the net! Secondly, I am deeply sorry that your FIL is so ill. Having just lost an Aunt to pancreatic cancer on Dec 23rd (not smoking related) I just wanted you to know that I understand your pain and I"m so sorry you are having to go through this.  (((hugs)))  If you need someone to bounce things off of that has just been there, feel free to pm me anytime.

Ian,

Slip? What slip?   Just keep practicing not smoking the next one and give us a yell if you need us!


----------



## Jen

Hello all! I hope everyone is doing well with their daily struggle to not smoke. I just saw that today there is a free kindle book on quitting smoking, so I thought I'd share in case anyone needs some help.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004EEOO3M?tag=kiq-free-e-20

Just remember it's one day at a time!!!


----------



## Guest

My father in law died peacefully last week, surrounded by his family. The official cause was stage 4 lung cancer. He was only 125lbs when he died, and he was a man of 6'4. He suffered terribly. Those of you who have quit, keep up the good work. If you haven't, please please do. Lung cancer is a living hell.


----------



## Jen

I'm so sorry to hear that NYC, our thoughts are with you, your husband and your family.


----------



## RobertY

NYC I am sorry for your loss. You and Yours will be in my thoughts.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

(hugs NYCKindleFan)


----------



## Annalog

NYC, you, your husband, and your family have my condolences.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

So sorry, NYC. It must have been so hard to watch your FiL suffer like that.


----------



## geoffthomas

NYC you and your family will be in my prayers.
I do know how hard it is to sit with a relative while they die of lung cancer.  And you are right it is not pretty.
Please come and join us in encouraging others to quit and to applaud the efforts of those who are trying very hard to quit and stay quit.
We are here for you.


----------



## Lyndl

NYC, I am sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## TessM

NYCKindleFan said:


> My father in law died peacefully last week, surrounded by his family. The official cause was stage 4 lung cancer. He was only 125lbs when he died, and he was a man of 6'4. He suffered terribly. Those of you who have quit, keep up the good work. If you haven't, please please do. Lung cancer is a living hell.


I am so sorry for your loss. I know what you're going through (lost my dad to lung cancer in 2007). If you need a shoulder to cry on feel free to PM me and I'll give you my cell. Its a long mourning process and there are times when I still get upset.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## 908tracy

(((NYC)))

I am so sorry for your loss. Please accept my heartfelt condolences.


----------



## sjc

sjc said:


> My guy has tried everything: Is going to try a hypnotist next. Going to call tomorrow to get the details. This fellow supposedly has a 98% success rate. He SO needs to STOP; as he has already survived brain cancer. He knows how bad it is but he just can't kick the habit. He tries and he tries. It's worse when we are in public social situations.
> 
> IAN: Keep up the good work.


*
NYC: I am so sorry. So very humbly sorry: I feel your loss; it isn't easy. My thoughts and prayers are with you.*

*Ian: Not to worry. You have a strong support group here.*

*UPDATE:*
Joe has been smoke free for 46 days now and I stand corrected: it wasn't a hypnotist whom he went to; it was a scientist who practices: para-science called bioenergetics.

*HIS NAME IS:*
Yefim Shubentsov ALSO known as the MAD RUSSIAN. He is world-famous and he has helped Billy Joel and Courtney Cox. He is not a hypnotist but more a lecturer/scientist. He gives a group lecture; then does a one on one; giving each participant their own time with him. He is difficult to understand; but understand or not...it worked. Joe said, and I quote: "I could barely understand him, but he had a strength about him; a power/passion...I can't explain it, but; I walked out of there not even thinking of a cigarette and passed by smokers in the street on the way back to the train station and said to myself...ewww they stink." Unquote.
*
I am both dumbfounded and grateful.* He was a pack a day person...more so in social situations. He said he doesn't miss it. SO FAR.

YEFIM IS OUT OF BROOKLINE, MA: He charges 65 dollars and that is for life. If you ever need to go again there is no charge.
Appointment Only: 1680 Beacon Street Suite A Brookline, MA 02445 TEL #(617) 232-3930 He also handles other types of addictions (drugs, gambling...etc.)

Joe took the train to Boston ($22 round trip) and the $65 for the session; and he hasn't touched a cigarette in 46 days. He had tried everything from hypnotism to the patch and gum to no avail. I was so skeptical and now I am eating my words. My cousin referred us; she has been smoke free for 13 years. THE ONLY THING: I know it is awful; but I gave him the ultimatum: QUIT smoking by New Year's or move out and we will just date. I couldn't take the smell in my newly painted and expensively renovated house anymore; my being a nonsmoker. I said, I would never date a smoker...and well: Lesson learned; you can't help who you fall for.

MORE IMPORTANTLY: I strongly felt that God gave Joe a gift and cured his brain cancer, giving him a second chance at life and he was wasting it. I (I feel so guilty) kept telling him that he was selfish and he should think of the little kids he saw in that cancer ward and he should be grateful, not selfish. I felt that he was being unfair to God by taking his gift for granted. I KNOW people don't want to smoke; it is a bad habit and it can't be helped. I feel so guilty for the approach I took. Even though, so far so good...but I feel like a wicked witch.

Anyway, he hasn't craved a cigarette and he admits to breathing easier and having much more energy. You have to want to do it. Every time he says that he did it for me; I say, "No, you did it to live; most people don't get second chances." We'll see how it goes...I've learned to never say never. A day at a time. I am so proud of him. It does take discipline. 
*
Here is an article from USA Today about "The Mad Russian"*

http://www.usatoday.com/news/health/spotlight/2001-07-11-smoking.htm

*ALSO*, if you Google him there are testimonials and a very interesting interview 20/20 type thing where the cameras went in and captured one of his sessions. 

I PRAY FOR ALL OF YOU DAILY: It is a tough battle. Best wishes.
My mom is on full time oxygen, though she quit 18 years ago; her damage was already done. Take it from my mom who just turned 77...and quit cold turkey after finding 7 nodules...the tough Italian says: If this old lady can do it, anybody can...tell your book friends I was a 2+ pack habit; it's called loving life more than loving cigarettes. This coming from the lady who stands near the stove with her oxygen on. When we yell at her; she says she's trying to blow up my father.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sjc, prayers for Joe and your mother. It's a long, tough road that we've all been down.


----------



## sjc

Thanks:  It sure is.  Thanks for your support.  It is hard on both; the smoker and the non smoker.  Just visited with my Mom n Dad today.  They haven't blown up yet!!


----------



## Lyndl

SJC, I'm very glad to hear your Mum & Dad haven't blown up yet!  Your Mad Russian sounds intersting, I hope it continues to work for Joe. 

I just passed 20 months the other day and still feel no urge to light up.  It's a wonderful non-feeling


----------



## sjc

Lyndl:  Thanks.  It is so exciting.  Congratulations to you.  I can't describe the feeling of a non-smoker living with a smoker...and now both non-smokers...It's an absolute joy.


----------



## geoffthomas

SJC - I am so  glad that Joe is "making it".
Don't feel bad about giving him an ultimatum.
Sometimes people need a shock to make them committed.
But I watched my brother-in-law die of lung cancer (after having had 1/2 of a lung removed years earlier - due to smoking).  So I know that people do not always "get the message" even when it means surgery.  
Even if it ruins your relationship, you are doing him a great service.
And I could not live with the smoke either.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Neil Ostroff

I smoked Marlboro reds for twenty years. Had the flu and didn't smoke for three days, had one, and then never smoked again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Neil Ostroff said:


> I smoked Marlboro reds for twenty years. Had the flu and didn't smoke for three days, had one, and then never smoked again.


Congratulations. You were obviously ready to quit. How long ago?


----------



## duderinow

Hope this is ok to post here. But recently read this book on quitting smoking from the Kindle store that was really uplifting and helped me a lot. It is the true story of how 8 different people quit smoking all in their own ways.

http://www.amazon.com/Smoker-Confessions-Addicts-Quitters-ebook/dp/B007B5XHDO/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330492451&sr=1-7


----------



## Lyndl

Anything that helps people to quit is good.  Did this book help you quit? Or cut down?


----------



## Not Here

Lyndl said:


> SJC, I'm very glad to hear your Mum & Dad haven't blown up yet! Your Mad Russian sounds intersting, I hope it continues to work for Joe.
> 
> I just passed 20 months the other day and still feel no urge to light up. It's a wonderful non-feeling


Congrats! After a few more years the smell of smoke will actually be unpleasant. I didn't think I would ever not like the smell but my father-in-law smokes and when a was in the path it actually made me a little ill. It's a very weird feeling. Used to be that I would smell it and crave just a little.


----------



## sjc

Thanks everyone!!
I feel less guilty. It's over 60 days. We had a long discussion about it; I told him that I felt bad. He said are you serious; you were the push I needed...you just may have saved my life. That made me feel so much better; in addition to all of you, obviously. Your encouragement and your well wishes are so greatly appreciated.
*
Mom hasn't blown Dad up yet;* the other day she was huffing and puffing on the phone... I asked, "Why you outta breath?" She said, "Cuz I'm cookin'." I inquired, "You got your oxygen on?" She said...of course I do...waddaya nuts?" I just shook my head and laughed.


----------



## sjc

Update:  Joe relapsed    
Hurt, confused, sad, 

Mostly, I feel Betrayed...and the list goes on.  He keeps apologizing...
I don't know.  Why couldn't he say, I feel like I need a cigarette...talk me out of it...
OR SOMETHING.  
  Guess it wasn't over 60 days like I thought.

I actually started packing up his sh#t; but he kept saying, "I'm sorry, I am only human, forgive me, it's so hard...you have no clue."  UGGGHHHH!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sjc said:


> Update: Joe relapsed
> Hurt, confused, sad,
> 
> Mostly, I feel Betrayed...and the list goes on. He keeps apologizing...
> I don't know. Why couldn't he say, I feel like I need a cigarette...talk me out of it...
> OR SOMETHING.
> Guess it wasn't over 60 days like I thought.
> 
> I actually started packing up his sh#t; but he kept saying, "I'm sorry, I am only human, forgive me, it's so hard...you have no clue." UGGGHHHH!!!


Yes, it is hard. Very hard. That's why we encourage and support backsliders to try again. Maybe Joe needs to try the e-cig.

Just like an alcoholic, Joe is always going to be a smoker. He just has to believe that he is a smoker who doesn't smoke anymore. When the urge comes on him, and it probably always will, he has to make a conscious decision not to pick up that cigarette. The urge will go away.

It's been eight years since I had a cigarette. I just had a lovely dinner and I would like nothing more than to light up, but, since I'm a smoker who doesn't smoke anymore, I don't reach for it.

Send Joe our way. We've helped a number of people stop smoking.


----------



## sjc

Gertie:
Thanks. He tried the e-cig. (the patch, the gum...you name it.) I am so hurt. _ He actually lit up the day he found out that his dad had to go for a lung biopsy._ Is he NUTS? I'm, I'm, I don't know what I am...every emotion rolled into one. Uggghhhh!!

P.S. My Mom n Dad haven't blown up yet. But I sure want to blow something up!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sjc said:


> Gertie:
> Thanks. He tried the e-cig. (the patch, the gum...you name it.) I am so hurt. _ He actually lit up the day he found out that his dad had to go for a lung biopsy._ Is he NUTS? I'm, I'm, I don't know what I am...every emotion rolled into one. Uggghhhh!!
> 
> P.S. My Mom n Dad haven't blown up yet. But I sure want to blow something up!!


I understand. There's always an excuse. I found an excuse after 20 years of not smoking and went back to it for another 15 years. You want to hear the worst? I was in the ER for what turned out to be a bleeding aneurysm in my brain and made the nurse wheel me outside for a cigarette. Two minutes after I came back inside, I was unconscious on the floor.

Oh, how we can lie to ourselves to justify sucking in a lungful. But you know what? There's always going to be some crisis in our lives, something that upsets us. It takes learning to not reach for that cigarette when these crises come along. It takes training our hands not to do it even though our brain is saying, "You poor thing. You know you can't get through this without a ciggy."

You being upset with Joe is just giving him another excuse to smoke and he has to find his own excuse/reason not to. It has to be a _want to_, not a_ have to_.

Try talking to him. Maybe you can say, "Look, I know how hard it is. I know you fell off the wagon, but I know you can do it. You did it before and you can do it again."

Sometimes it takes a lot of practice quits before we can really put them down for good and even then, we have to be aware all the time of the danger of reaching for even one.

We're here for you and for Joe, too, if he wants to join us.


----------



## Guest

sjc said:


> Update: Joe relapsed
> Hurt, confused, sad,
> 
> Mostly, I feel Betrayed...and the list goes on. He keeps apologizing...
> I don't know. Why couldn't he say, I feel like I need a cigarette...talk me out of it...
> OR SOMETHING.
> Guess it wasn't over 60 days like I thought.
> 
> I actually started packing up his sh#t; but he kept saying, "I'm sorry, I am only human, forgive me, it's so hard...you have no clue." UGGGHHHH!!!


I understand your anger and disappointment. However, if he wants to be stupid and selfish, there is nothing you can do about it. It's like dealing with an alcoholic. They won't quit until they want to and don't give a damn who it hurts in the meantime. Addiction is a terrible thing. I know I sound harsh but after seeing what my father in law went through and what it put my husband through, I can't help it. It's a filthy, disgusting habit. I hope he does not smoke around you at all-you don't deserve to be subjected to the poisons of second and third hand smoke. Invest in a good air cleaner with a HEPA filter if you haven't already. It's the only way I am able to tolerate visits with my parents (My dad smokes several packs a day and refuses to believe there is anything harmful about smoking, despite the fact he has emphysema from it). I know you want to scream, cry, yell, give him an ultimatum, etc, but it won't do any good. My heart really goes out to you. HUGS!


----------



## Guest

I'd like to thank everyone for their kind words and condolences on the death of my father in law. This coming Friday would have been his 68th birthday.


----------



## sjc

*NY:* First, I haven't stopped thinking of you and praying for you. It is hard to see someone you've loved and cared for pass. My father in law passed 8 years ago to pancreatic cancer: I was caretaker and it was heart-wrenching. Then I watched his little girl go at only 41 and I had her three little ones this weekend. Life can be cruel. Like I said; we are all here for each other.

ANYHOW: I do NOT allow smoking in this house or on my property. The sneaking was done at work on lunch break and I caught him red-handed. I will say, he is so very remorseful. Let's just see if it is enough to get him back on the wagon.

*GERTIE:* You couldn't be more right. I grew up with my mother's excuses for my entire life: She wrote the book!! Now she is smoke free but look at the price she has paid...and she may still blow up my Dad to Smithereens!! We lost 2 of her siblings to lung cancer...my Uncle's tumor grew so large it suffocated him. Smoking is no joke and quitting is hard for sure. I pray for those who want the help and congratulate those who have stuck it through.

I went through the worst two years of my life...Joe was (and some of these boards members) there for me and I want to be there for him...time will tell. Thanks for the support, the advice and the encouragement!!

Thanks everyone (Geoff). I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hang in there. Cigarettes are eight times more addictive than heroin.


----------



## 908tracy

sjc,

I am sorry Joe relapsed, and know how disappointed you are. All I can do is to echo Gertie here and tell you that it is HIM who has to do this and it will only successfully happen when he is ready to make it so. I surely wish "wanting" someone to succeed was enough to make it happen.....I would have quit YEARS ago when my daughters wanted me to so badly. Sadly that wasn't enough.

My advice, try to be understanding of Joe and encourage him to get back on the quit wagon. I know it's tough to do when you just want to scream at him, but the latter will only make him want to smoke even more.

(((hugs))) to you and Joe both. I wish you luck. Stick around here we can help!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tracey, I'm so glad you're here. Joe's struggle sounds an awful lot like yours. Good advice.


----------



## geoffthomas

NYC - The first "special occasions" are the hardest, when missing our loved ones.  And I will pray for your entire family, especially your Dad.
Tracy - hope all is well with you and yours.
Gertie - dear friend it is sometimes hard to hear that others have only just started down the road to addiction-free life.   But I must admit that it seems like only yesterday that I was enjoying a smoke.
sjc - you know my feelings. I know how hard this is for both of you.
It is great to see a couple of new faces here.  Be strong all.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

sjc: Is there a way that you feel you can handle the relapse without packing his stuff? Perhaps a part of that conversation is an agreement that he call you when he really wants to smoke and you promise that you will not start your response with "If you do then I am going to end this relationship" and focus on the positive reasons why he should not smoke. Good health, better stamina, he won't smell like smoke, food tastes better, and the like. 

Perhaps he would be more willing to ask for help if he felt like the help was based more on the positives for not smoking then the negatives. 

I understand why you are using the stick but mixing the carrot in with the stick might help him be more willing to talk to you about his struggles. That might help him get through some of the more challenging moments.


----------



## 908tracy

Yes Gertie, it is a lot like my journey and I just had to jump in to try and help out.

Geoff, Bo and I are doing fabulous!!! Was 6 months at February's end, and I am hanging onto the quit with everything I have. Thanks for asking!

ProfCrash, Excellent advice! That's exactly what I did when Bo relapsed 2 weeks into this journey. I just let him know that I understood, but was gently disappointed. I also mentioned the positives that I missed. (smelling better, him breathing better while quit, money saved, etc) It worked!!! He smoked for one week, then came home one night and announced that he was rejoining me on the quit wagon.

sjc, I hope the same happens with Joe. Encourage him.


----------



## sjc

Update:
I'm doing better...he is trying like the Dickens.  He almost lit up Tuesday but had a flash of me crying and threw it away had a bottled water instead.  He said he craves them.  Co-workers smoke all around him.  He got a new monkey wrench; but it may help deter him.  His Dad's lung biopsy came back positive; lung cancer.  He doesn't want to end up in the same boat.  I will just try to be there for him.  He's helped me through some rough spots; my turn.  I just SO reacted when I caught him.  He has been so sweet trying to make it up to me.  I told him:  Don't... it is what it is.  Put it behind...move on. Keep trying; be honest.  Come forth with your failures and we will manage.  A day at a time.  HE will NOT smoke; if he should regress:  NEAR me, my home, my dog, my property, my car...or anywhere I can see:  that's for sure.  I think the Dad thing has him scared.  Time will tell.

Thanks all.  Gertie I hear you.  I do think that I took the wrong approach.  

NY;  hang tight.

TO all who have made it and continue:  Keep up the good work.  
TO those trying: as I am learning the hard way:  tomorrow's another day.  Stay strong; be positive.

THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sjc said:


> Update:
> I'm doing better...he is trying like the Dickens. He almost lit up Tuesday but had a flash of me crying and threw it away had a bottled water instead. He said he craves them. Co-workers smoke all around him. He got a new monkey wrench; but it may help deter him. His Dad's lung biopsy came back positive; lung cancer. He doesn't want to end up in the same boat. I will just try to be there for him. He's helped me through some rough spots; my turn. I just SO reacted when I caught him. He has been so sweet trying to make it up to me. I told him: Don't... it is what it is. Put it behind...move on. Keep trying; be honest. Come forth with your failures and we will manage. A day at a time. HE will NOT smoke; if he should regress: NEAR me, my home, my dog, my property, my car...or anywhere I can see: that's for sure. I think the Dad thing has him scared. Time will tell.
> 
> Thanks all. Gertie I hear you. I do think that I took the wrong approach.
> 
> NY; hang tight.
> 
> TO all who have made it and continue: Keep up the good work.
> TO those trying: as I am learning the hard way: tomorrow's another day. Stay strong; be positive.
> 
> THANKS AGAIN.


Wow! You are doing really great.

Yes, he craves them. We all do. It's always going to be there to some extent. Let him know that just because he has a craving, doesn't mean he has to light up. It's a choice.

Did I tell you the story of how I very nearly bought a pack about two years ago? I was coming back from a sleep test. They woke me up at some ungodly hour and it was still dark. I was half a sleep when I was driving down the road and saw an open 7-11. Just what I need to wake me up. A Pepsi and a cigarette. I nearly pulled in but then I woke up. That's how deep the habit is and that's how fast it can strike you without warning. At that point, I was about six years smoke free.

Good luck to both of you and keep us posted.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is great that he called you and told you what happened. He will continue to do that as you continue to support him. It is tough but he is trying and you are doing great by supporting him.

That is awful about his Dad. Hopefully it is what he needs to remind himself why he is not smoking. He is going through a lot right now. I remember when I got the news that my Mom had lung cancer. It was awful. Devastating. We were all relieved when the biopsy said that it was not related to smoking, my Dad had smoked his whole life. Mom smoked a bit in college but had not smoked for 40 years when she was diagnosed. 

Mom is finishing her fifth year of recovery. She had stage 3B Lung Cancer so the odds were against her living this long. It has been a brutal battle but she is doing well. 

Hopefully his Dad will respond to treatment the way my Mom did and have many years ahead of him.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

That is good news about your Mom, Prof. Lung cancer has a very high mortality rate.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup. She had a 5% change of surviving. We are truly blessed that she will be there to see her third grandson born.


----------



## 908tracy

Wow sjc!

I am happy to hear that you and Joe are hanging in there together. Great approach you have now....day at a time.   That is how it's done. It can be grueling at times, because you just want a magic wand and the promise of it being over with, but unfortunately it is a journey. Hang in there, it is so worth the effort in the end.

I too am sorry about Joe's Dad's results.   Will send up some prayers for you all.

(((hugs)))


----------



## sjc

ProfCrash said:


> Yup. She had a 5% change of surviving. We are truly blessed that she will be there to see her third grandson born.


Bless her heart. That's wonderful...

Update: He's doing well. He got right back on the wagon. A day at a time. He said this is the biggest struggle; but he wants to lick it.

GERTIE: Wow. Your stories are amazing and motivating.

When I was a kid in Junior High School; I tried smoking... I inhaled deeply; turned a lovely deep green and puked up a lung. That was enough for me. Smokers don't realize (or maybe they do) how bad it smells. Ugggghhhhh.

I wish everyone luck in this difficult journey. (My Mom is still trying to blow up my Dad; but he's a tough old bird. )

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND YOUR ADVICE.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sjc said:


> Bless her heart. That's wonderful...
> 
> Update: He's doing well. He got right back on the wagon. A day at a time. He said this is the biggest struggle; but he wants to lick it.


Some times it's five minutes at a time.



> GERTIE: Wow. Your stories are amazing and motivating.


I don't know whether I'm the only one with the guts to post my stupid smoking stories here, or I'm the only really stupid smoker in this thread. 



> When I was a kid in Junior High School; I tried smoking... I inhaled deeply; turned a lovely deep green and puked up a lung. That was enough for me. Smokers don't realize (or maybe they do) how bad it smells. Ugggghhhhh.


Nope, we don't know because we love it. We don't even smell it until we quit.



> I wish everyone luck in this difficult journey. (My Mom is still trying to blow up my Dad; but he's a tough old bird. )
> 
> THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND YOUR ADVICE.


We're happy to help. Much love and hugs to Joe. We're here any time he wants to drop by.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

The following tips to quit smoking are primarily modified from the 5-day quit-smoking plan as developed by the Seventh-Day Adventist Church. This program is one of the best available, and it is also very economical. The American Cancer Society has comparable organized plans, and so do the American Health Foundation and American Lung Association. Commercial programs available include Smokenders.
1.Stop all at once. Don't just taper off. 
2.Quit when you aren't under a lot of stress or tension. In other words, don't try to break the habit when you've just lost your job or when you are going through a divorce. 
3.Involve someone else in your effort to stop - misery loves company! 
4.Drink six to eight glasses of water a day, and especially drink water or fruit juice or milk when your craving for a cigarette reaches a level where you think you can't resist. 
5.Command yourself to get sufficient rest. It's much easier to think and act when you're not tired - life becomes less pressured - which means you have less need to smoke. It's easier to quit smoking when your body is in the best condition. Just as an athlete prepares for the big event, you must too. 
6.Get at least 7 to 8 hours of sleep each night during the time you are breaking the habit. 
7.Avoid alcoholic beverages during this time as well. Also, drink non caffeinated beverages - no coffee, tea, or cola drinks. It is easy to move from one habit to another when you're in this transition phase. 
8.Adopt some kind of exercise schedule. For example, after meals, go outside and walk briskly and breathe deeply for 15 to 30 minutes. 
9.Cut out spices and rich desserts.  Eat all you want at regular meal hours in the way of fruit, grains, vegetables, and nuts. But snack only on carrots or celery sticks.  When you break the cigarette habit, there is a tendency to replace cigarette smoking with food. (Yet, if you are at a normal body weight when you quit smoking, to have a comparable risk as you have while smoking one pack of cigarettes per day, you would have to gain almost 100 pounds!) 
10.Find something else to occupy your hands and your mind. 
11.If you need the support of a group, join an organized quit-smoking program. 

Good luck!


----------



## sjc

Gertie: Love the stories. Actually I find the entire thread so motivational.

UPDATE: He bummed two at work last week; not good...but he fessed up and hasn't had one since. He was stressed; dog sitting for two dogs as a favor...going back and forth from there to here and to and from work. He was doing well: *UNTIL* one of the dogs escaped the invisible fence; lost the zap collar and came back an hour later from the woods (in the pitch black) limping; minus the collar. Involved a trip to the vet. I admit: I too, was stressed; as the same dog had a 3500 dollar knee surgery two years ago. It was scary. Dog was placed on an inflammatory, limited exercise and followup.

We will see how this week goes. I agree: 5 minutes at a time. I had no idea what a struggle it can be. I feel bad; but by the same token... I don't want him to keep using stress as an excuse. THOUGH I will admit; he is under quite the stress of late; yet we all have stress.

THANKS ALL: Keep up the good work. I find your trials and tribulations inspiring. I will keep your successes and your failures in my prayers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sjc said:


> Gertie: Love the stories. Actually I find the entire thread so motivational.
> 
> UPDATE: He bummed two at work last week; not good...but he fessed up and hasn't had one since. He was stressed; dog sitting for two dogs as a favor...going back and forth from there to here and to and from work. He was doing well: *UNTIL* one of the dogs escaped the invisible fence; lost the zap collar and came back an hour later from the woods (in the pitch black) limping; minus the collar. Involved a trip to the vet. I admit: I too, was stressed; as the same dog had a 3500 dollar knee surgery two years ago. It was scary. Dog was placed on an inflammatory, limited exercise and followup.
> 
> We will see how this week goes. I agree: 5 minutes at a time. I had no idea what a struggle it can be. I feel bad; but by the same token... I don't want him to keep using stress as an excuse. THOUGH I will admit; he is under quite the stress of late; yet we all have stress.
> 
> THANKS ALL: Keep up the good work. I find your trials and tribulations inspiring. I will keep your successes and your failures in my prayers.


Fessing up and getting back on the wagon is good. Using stress as an excuse, isn't. You're right about that. Life is generally stressful and any one of us could have used that excuse dozens of times to go back to it.

Can you talk to him about other ways to deal with stress? Can he call you when that happens to talk it through? Or maybe someone else at work that's supportive? Deep breathing is good, too. A glass of ice water might help. Keep trying things until something works.


----------



## geoffthomas

SJC - slipping is something we all do.
The important thing is that he should WANT to quit.
I suggest drinking a glass of water every time one wants to smoke.
Or doing something physical - taking a walk, situps, or just something.
But only focus on not smoking the next one.


----------



## sjc

*Gertie:* He went from a pack per day. Most days none; and on occasion one...at the most two. I just don't want the number to creep up. He has been loading up on gum and water.

I think his weakness kicks in when the 10 minute break at work rolls around and everyone piles outside and lights up. I told him stay inside and read your damn book. He's on his third book this week. He's fine at lunch or supper (depending on his shift) because he's busy stuffing his face...it's the 10 minute break. So far none today. He is through at 11...so I'll get the scoop.

He knows better than to lie. The wrath he had to face wasn't worth it. I realize the ultimatum bit I pulled only made things worse. It downright freaked him out and had the opposite effect. I told him I will support you quitting; I won't support you lying. He knows I mean it. The time I caught him red handed and found he'd been lying had him in a tailspin and my packing up his sh_t caused him to chain-smoke 18 and he had to leave work he was shaking so bad. So we won't try that again.

He is so sincere in his efforts of late. I don't want to do anything to cause him to regress; yet, I want to stand firm. Also, he knows that he can't use me pressuring him as an excuse. I told him flat out that I won't back down but I'll back off and he knows there is a difference.

ANY MORE ADVICE??


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sjc said:


> *Gertie:* He went from a pack per day. Most days none; and on occasion one...at the most two. I just don't want the number to creep up. He has been loading up on gum and water.


Tapering off won't do it. Has he tried the ecigs? Tracey can tell you about those. She had an awful time quitting until she started using those. I don't know if she's still on them or not. Tracey?



> I think his weakness kicks in when the 10 minute break at work rolls around and everyone piles outside and lights up. I told him stay inside and read your d*mn book. He's on his third book this week. He's fine at lunch or supper (depending on his shift) because he's busy stuffing his face...it's the 10 minute break. So far none today. He is through at 11...so I'll get the scoop.


Another good excuse. "I saw a dead squirrel." "I stubbed my toe." "The sky was gray today and I was so depressed." Forget the excuses. Help him to find ways to get over the cravings. Reading a book is good. Reading a "d*mn" book doesn't help. You don't have to baby him. You do have to support him and help him.

We get over the nicotine in three days. It's the habit that's hard to break. Pick up the phone, light a cigarette. Not so easy to do these days. The bell rings for break time. Go outside and chew the fat with the guys while lighting up.

Surely there are people at work that don't smoke. Maybe they head for the break room, or the water cooler, or the coffee machine. Encourage him to take his breaks with those people. That's a good time to down a glass of cold water and chat with the non-smokers.

Remember. The only way he will quit and become a smoker who doesn't smoke is if he WANTS to. If he's doing it for you or because he should or any other reason than he WANTS to, he'll most likely fail. Help him find his WANT to.

One thing you BOTH need to understand is that he will always be a smoker. Whether or not he's a smoker who doesn't smoke is up to him.


----------



## 908tracy

Great advice as usual Gertie!!! <3

Yes, I am still using my ecig, and I love it!!!  I was quit for 2 and a half weeks without using anything, but when Bo suggested using it, I did too. Funny thing is, now he no longer uses his (Yay Bo!!!) but mine is like a pacifier. 

I have reduced the nic level, from 24 to 18 to 12. So far so good! I just enjoy the darned thing!!! I am not planning on vaping forever and hope to continue to wean down to 0 nic and will give it up all together eventually. No pressure on myself as of now. 

Perhaps he could try a good ecig for those times of stress?  Not sure how you feel about that sjc, but it certainly is better than lighting up. Just something to ponder....

By the way, I think you are being a wonderful support system for Joe! You've come a long way since threatening to pack his bags for him!!!  (((hugs)))  It isn't easy.


----------



## 908tracy

P.S.- I also agree that if break time is a trigger being outside with all the smokers....avoid it like the plague!!!!  Initially, and for some the amount of time varies, but for awhile that smell is like filet mignon to someone trying to quit. (sounds gross i know) There will come a point though that the stench will become just that....stench! Until that happens, AVOID being around smokers.  Do you hear me Joe? Don't tempt yourself. You're doing great! Keep it up, it's tough but do - able, and the rewards are great when you succeed.


----------



## sjc

Doing well.  Break time...better.  Goes out for fresh air but doesn't cave like he was.  DAY at a time.  

THANKS all for your advice, stories, support...appreciated.  Mom hasn't blown Dad up yet.  HOWEVER, she had her oxygen on full blast this weekend while the entire church lit vigil candles.  The wonders never cease!!


----------



## sjc

908tracy said:


> Great advice as usual Gertie!!! <3
> 
> Yes, I am still using my ecig, and I love it!!! I was quit for 2 and a half weeks without using anything, but when Bo suggested using it, I did too. Funny thing is, now he no longer uses his (Yay Bo!!!) but mine is like a pacifier.
> 
> I have reduced the nic level, from 24 to 18 to 12. So far so good! I just enjoy the darned thing!!! I am not planning on vaping forever and hope to continue to wean down to 0 nic and will give it up all together eventually. No pressure on myself as of now.
> 
> Perhaps he could try a good ecig for those times of stress? Not sure how you feel about that sjc, but it certainly is better than lighting up. Just something to ponder....
> 
> By the way, I think you are being a wonderful support system for Joe! You've come a long way since threatening to pack his bags for him!!! (((hugs))) It isn't easy.


Thanks. You inspire. I have his e cig and 2 cartridges hidden. Should I give them to him? I think he forgot about them. OR will that trigger a desire, since I think he's forgotten about it...??


----------



## 908tracy

sjc said:


> Thanks. You inspire. I have his e cig and 2 cartridges hidden. Should I give them to him? I think he forgot about them. OR will that trigger a desire, since I think he's forgotten about it...??


That's a tough one to answer, for the exact reasons you stated. Why don't you wait and see what happens, let it be his call. If he comes to you stressing about not smoking, then maybe suggest that you still have his e-cig, and see how it goes?


----------



## geoffthomas

I agree with Tracy.
Because eventually one has to stop taking in nicotine, completely.

I won't smoke for the next five minutes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I won't smoke for the next five minutes.


That is so important to remember, Geoff.


----------



## Lyndl

Did anyone else catch the e-cig on the last episode of Alcatraz?  The Dr has been chain smoking through the entire series, even while treating patients. It crossed my mind a couple of times that it was pretty gross.  In the last ep, he is smoking again and Lucy looks up at him from the bed and asks "is that electric? "  He didn't answer, but I'm pretty sure it was.


----------



## 908tracy

LOL Lyndl!!  I didn't catch it, but it wouldn't surprise me if it was!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Lyndl said:


> Did anyone else catch the e-cig on the last episode of Alcatraz? The Dr has been chain smoking through the entire series, even while treating patients. It crossed my mind a couple of times that it was pretty gross. In the last ep, he is smoking again and Lucy looks up at him from the bed and asks "is that electric? " He didn't answer, but I'm pretty sure it was.


I have heavy smoker, Doctor friend who is trying hard to quit. Whenever he quits, he gains weight. I am trying to help this family friend. His wife and 2 children don't smoke and is hard on them.


----------



## geoffthomas

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I have heavy smoker, Doctor friend who is trying hard to quit. Whenever he quits, he gains weight. I am trying to help this family friend. His wife and 2 children don't smoke and is hard on them.


You can advise the patch or the electric cig, etc.
But when all is said and done, you have to stop both the nicotine and the "smoking" as an activity addiction. The patch and ecig still give you both. The good news with them is that you stop breathing in the tars and such from tobacco leaves burning.
So one can walk or other exercise each time one "wants" a smoke.
Or drink a glass of water. Or yodel. Or scream.
But the reality is that you have to just not smoke this one cigarette - over and over again for the rest of your life. Yes it will get easier....but one should not look forward to easy. Just don't do it for the next five minutes, and then the next and the next.

Just sayin......


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh, by the way.
Good luck helping your family friend.
It is important for the family.
But perhaps even more important for the smoker.
And you need all the encouragement we can give you to keep on trying to help.


----------



## 908tracy

Excellent advice as always Geoff!!


----------



## sjc

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I have heavy smoker, Doctor friend who is trying hard to quit. Whenever he quits, he gains weight. I am trying to help this family friend. His wife and 2 children don't smoke and is hard on them.


It is hard on the non smoker. I have to say; my boss is very polite: He always steps outside even in winter. He knows I despise it. I hate when my hair stinks of someone's smoke. It is a hard habit to break as I am learning. Joe said they stink, but they taste delicious. I'd rather eat dirt.
DO THEY REALLY? I can't imagine...

UPDATE: He had one yesterday. We had my son's 22nd bday party. My future brother in law (the enabler) went out for a smoke and guess who went with him? He came back inside with his tail between his legs. My mother snapped at me: Let the poor guy go there are 14 of us and one of him; I'd smoke too with this family. 
Uggghhhhh.


----------



## geoffthomas

SJC - I understand your feelings.
Now that I am a "smoker-who-doesn't" I don't know that I could kiss a mouth smelling (and tasting) of cigarettes.
However.....
Like all addictions, Joe must stop this because he wants to, and needs to. (It is ok if his want is to keep seeing you).  But he has to desire bad enough to not smoke the next one.  Once he has refused to smoke with his brother, that link will be broken and he can do it again.  Hard to break each link.  When I quit smoking (and also when I stopped being a hard-drinker) I had to stop spending time with some friends.  Some didn't want to be around a non-smoker (non-drinker) anymore.  Some I didn't want to be around once I didn't smoke (drink).  And this makes quitting even harder.
But Joe is the one who has to WANT to.

Just my opinion.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sjc said:


> It is hard on the non smoker. I have to say; my boss is very polite: He always steps outside even in winter. He knows I despise it. I hate when my hair stinks of someone's smoke. It is a hard habit to break as I am learning. Joe said they stink, but they taste delicious. I'd rather eat dirt.
> DO THEY REALLY? I can't imagine...


Yes, they do taste wonderful, especially after a good meal or with a cup of coffee. But there are other times when your mouth tastes like the inside of a tar paper factory and those are definitely not the good times. 



> UPDATE: He had one yesterday. We had my son's 22nd bday party. My future brother in law (the enabler) went out for a smoke and guess who went with him? He came back inside with his tail between his legs. My mother snapped at me: Let the poor guy go there are 14 of us and one of him; I'd smoke too with this family.
> Uggghhhhh.


A slip is not a fall. Let Joe know that you're proud that he got back on the quitting horse after he slipped. Having one doesn't mean he failed and it's important that he know that.


----------



## Lyndl

> Joe said they stink, but they taste delicious. I'd rather eat dirt.
> DO THEY REALLY? I can't imagine...


Oh yes.. I have to agree with Gertie, _especially_ after a meal or a coffee. After I stopped , I often used to get the feeling that my meal or my coffee break felt incomplete. As if I was missing something. Thankfully, that's worn off.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lyndl said:


> Oh yes.. I have to agree with Gertie, _especially_ after a meal or a coffee. After I stopped , I often used to get the feeling that my meal or my coffee break felt incomplete. As if I was missing something. Thankfully, that's worn off.


I still occasionally get that feeling. Someone better give me one last smoke on my deathbed, that's all I can say.


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I still occasionally get that feeling. Someone better give me one last smoke on my deathbed, that's all I can say.


LOL Gertie!!!! See how strong the addiction can be sjc?


----------



## sjc

Wow!!  I never knew.  I still say chocolate tastes way better.  Gertie; you keep me laughing.

UPDATE:  Good, Bad...In between...

He bought a pack smoked two... I came across them and (bad me...I dumped them in the shower...he said "Oh shit")  I said, you're welcome.  He lasted a few days:  Got laid off from work (just what we needed) and ran out and bought another pack but told me.  Smoked about five.  Felt so guilty he put them in a draw.  Paced...mowed the lawn; trimmed hedges, yanked a rose bush, fertilized, weeded and then some.  We went out last night to use a dinner certificat, a theatre engagement we had booked last month and a couple of drinks...That pack...gone.  He is climbing the walls and he is a wreck about his father's upcoming surgery Friday.  He said he doesn't want to buy another pack but he did tell me that he won't lie and that he can't promise that he won't buy another before Friday.  He pointed out that 2 packs total since January is a hell of an improvement over a pack plus per day.  True...BUT!!! OR should I say BUTT!!! 

He said he can't explain why:  but they calm him.  I feel:  so does a shower, a hug, a back rub, a pedicure, talking to me, walking, playing a game, petting the dog...a million things...or a million OTHER things...

I don't get it.  He said he values me and if I weren't in the picture he would be up over a pack a day; worse than before.  I believe that but I also believe excuses excuses excuses.  So, not quite back to square one...but somewhere in between.  Getting laid off pushed him right over the freaking edge.  What really has him is:  his Dad is going for the exact same surgery that HIS dad before him, had; and died on the table.

So...  there ya have it.  What's a girl to do?  He is so, so sincere;  I see his eyes water when he is thinking, I know what he's thinking when he is pacing.  AND I know he wants to quit badly and worse; he feels like he is failing me.  I told him he is failing us both:  but mostly he is failing God, who gave him a second chance at life...


----------



## Guest

sjc said:


> Wow!! I never knew. I still say chocolate tastes way better. Gertie; you keep me laughing.
> 
> UPDATE: Good, Bad...In between...
> 
> He bought a pack smoked two... I came across them and (bad me...I dumped them in the shower...he said "Oh [crap]") I said, you're welcome. He lasted a few days: Got laid off from work (just what we needed) and ran out and bought another pack but told me. Smoked about five. Felt so guilty he put them in a draw. Paced...mowed the lawn; trimmed hedges, yanked a rose bush, fertilized, weeded and then some. We went out last night to use a dinner certificat, a theatre engagement we had booked last month and a couple of drinks...That pack...gone. He is climbing the walls and he is a wreck about his father's upcoming surgery Friday. He said he doesn't want to buy another pack but he did tell me that he won't lie and that he can't promise that he won't buy another before Friday. He pointed out that 2 packs total since January is a hell of an improvement over a pack plus per day. True...BUT!!! OR should I say BUTT!!!
> 
> He said he can't explain why: but they calm him. I feel: so does a shower, a hug, a back rub, a pedicure, talking to me, walking, playing a game, petting the dog...a million things...or a million OTHER things...
> 
> I don't get it. He said he values me and if I weren't in the picture he would be up over a pack a day; worse than before. I believe that but I also believe excuses excuses excuses. So, not quite back to square one...but somewhere in between. Getting laid off pushed him right over the freaking edge. What really has him is: his Dad is going for the exact same surgery that HIS dad before him, had; and died on the table.
> 
> So... there ya have it. What's a girl to do? He is so, so sincere; I see his eyes water when he is thinking, I know what he's thinking when he is pacing. AND I know he wants to quit badly and worse; he feels like he is failing me. I told him he is failing us both: but mostly he is failing God, who gave him a second chance at life...


Honestly? If he is fine with the fact he stinks to high heaven, wants to waste money, and doesn't care that he may very likely die an early and very horrible death, then leave him to his disgusting habit and move on. He's proven he doesn't care about himself or you. Unfortunately nothing you can do or say will make him get his act together. He'll have to hit rock bottom and finally decide he is tired of the filth and do it himself. I know how frustrating it is. My mother has been trying to get my father to quit for years. Like your SO, he just doesn't care.

I'm sorry. After seeing the hell my father in law went through,, dying of lung cancer, I will never understand why anyone chooses to smoke. I thank God my husband is a non-smoker.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sjc said:


> Wow!! I never knew. I still say chocolate tastes way better. Gertie; you keep me laughing.
> 
> UPDATE: Good, Bad...In between...
> 
> He bought a pack smoked two... I came across them and (bad me...I dumped them in the shower...he said "Oh [crap]") I said, you're welcome. He lasted a few days: Got laid off from work (just what we needed) and ran out and bought another pack but told me. Smoked about five. Felt so guilty he put them in a draw. Paced...mowed the lawn; trimmed hedges, yanked a rose bush, fertilized, weeded and then some. We went out last night to use a dinner certificat, a theatre engagement we had booked last month and a couple of drinks...That pack...gone. He is climbing the walls and he is a wreck about his father's upcoming surgery Friday. He said he doesn't want to buy another pack but he did tell me that he won't lie and that he can't promise that he won't buy another before Friday. He pointed out that 2 packs total since January is a hell of an improvement over a pack plus per day. True...BUT!!! OR should I say BUTT!!!
> 
> He said he can't explain why: but they calm him. I feel: so does a shower, a hug, a back rub, a pedicure, talking to me, walking, playing a game, petting the dog...a million things...or a million OTHER things...
> 
> I don't get it. He said he values me and if I weren't in the picture he would be up over a pack a day; worse than before. I believe that but I also believe excuses excuses excuses. So, not quite back to square one...but somewhere in between. Getting laid off pushed him right over the freaking edge. What really has him is: his Dad is going for the exact same surgery that HIS dad before him, had; and died on the table.
> 
> So... there ya have it. What's a girl to do? He is so, so sincere; I see his eyes water when he is thinking, I know what he's thinking when he is pacing. AND I know he wants to quit badly and worse; he feels like he is failing me. I told him he is failing us both: but mostly he is failing God, who gave him a second chance at life...


Sure he's sincere. He's an addict. Cigarettes are an addiction, and the worst thing an addict can do is lie to himself. That's what he's doing. He got laid off? Yes, good excuse to go back. And that's just what it is. An excuse. If he's gone this long mostly not smoking, the nicotine is pretty much out of his system (it only takes a few days, really). It's the habit of reaching for a cigarette that he has to overcome.

Yes, it is very calming. To a smoker, it's much more calming that any of those things that are calming to someone who has never been addicted.

I quit for 20 years and there wasn't a day of that time that I didn't want a cigarette. This is my second long-term quit (eight years on the 20th) and there comes a time in every day when I want to light up. The point is, I'm in the habit of not smoking. Yes, I want it, but I also know it's something I can't have. I can't have a Ferrari or a diamond bracelet, either. I can't even have a steak four times a week or a chicken thigh and Ruffles and Pepsi for breakfast. Doesn't mean I don't want those things. It just means I know I can't have them so I just don't.

Throwing out the cigarettes doesn't help. You're just turning yourself into a warden. He's the one who has to throw them out.

Give him his ecigs. I'm sure it will defuse the situation for both of you.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I would give him the ecigs. It is something in between. It will help him and is less damaging then smoking the real thing.

My grandfather died when my Dad was 1 but my Dad smoked until he was in his mid-fifties. My Mom is now a five year survivor of lung cancer, not related to smoking. My brother knows that lung cancer runs on both sides but he is still smoking.

Addiction makes no sense to people who are not addicts. Feel blessed that you don't understand the addiction even as you are frustrated. See how the ecigs work.


----------



## Lyndl

Your SO may want to choose you , but his addiction has a real hold on him. He has to really want it himself, you can't want it for him.



> I still say chocolate tastes way better


Only someone who has smoked can truly understand that it _does _ taste better than chocolate on some days!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> Addiction makes no sense to people who are not addicts. Feel blessed that you don't understand the addiction even as you are frustrated. See how the ecigs work.


Prof, that is one of the best things that has ever been said on this thread. Thank you.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am blessed not to be an addict or at the very least not to have found what I am addicted to. I don't pretend to understand and I never want to understand. I want my brother to stop smoking but there is not a thing I can do about it. He has to want to stop. He knows our family history as well as I do. He knows what he is risking. He has tried and it has not taken. All I know is it is not as easy as saying "I am going to stop smoking" and you are done.


----------



## 908tracy

Since he has already smoked a pack, and the surgery is upcoming I say give him the ecig. 

Wow sjc, I am sorry he has relapsed a bit, but hang in there with him....he NEEDS you now.


----------



## sjc

I do get that it is an addiction.  I agree.  I am glad that I am not an addict.  I see the self loathing when he does smoke.  NY...I still feel your pain.  It is so raw for you; and will be and rightfully so.  I too, watched my father in law die a horrible painful death.  I just want you to know that there is plenty good in this man.  I would have given up a month in; had I not seen some of his finer qualities.  EMT/Firefighters see so much, I do get the stress part of it:  It's the being strong enough to control the addiction that is the struggle.  Thank God he still has work and that layoff was only one job.

Nobody wants to be an addict.  My twin will be six years sober in June to alcohol.  He is a good person, always was:  having an addiction doesn't make a bad person; just a weak one when it comes to controlling that addiction.  

I do think he needs support.  I guess, to an addict; it can be better than chocolate.   I can't kick someone in the teeth when they are down.  He helped me at my lowest.  When I look at pics of me at less than 90 pounds; it brings tears to my eyes.  My mother said it best (she is still trying to blow up my father. )  I am grateful that he helped give me my daughter back; we were ounces away from losing you and I will never forget that and always be grateful, smoker or not.  This coming from one very tough lady.  She had a 2 1/2 pack habit and she said she still craves them every single day, even though she quit years ago.  She said that sometimes she actually drools and feels her mouth water for a cigarette...nuts.

We will see what today brings.  Like Geoff told me:  5 minutes at a time, not a day at a time.  
THANK YOU everyone.  I had no IDEA this would be so hard.  It is friends like you that are a source of strength.  NY...I am praying for you.  You have been through a lot.  I get it...been there.  Hugs.


----------



## Guest

I know more about addiction than I wish I did. I grew up with a alcoholic parent. That addiction destroyed my family, my parents' marriage, and stole my childhood. My parents live and act like roommates, sleeping in separate rooms, taking separate vacations, etc. My father and I have a perfectly civil relationship. We're friendly. That's it. There's no father/daughter bond whatsoever. He's my father, but  not my dad, if that makes any sense. He was seldom around when I was a child, and when he was he was usually drunk, sleeping it off, or fighting with my mother. He got sober 20 years ago, but it took him losing everything-his family, his friends, his home, his job. Before that nothing got through to him, not even a couple of DUIs. Addicts are selfish. They don't care about anything but their addiction. You can scream and cry, fuss and fret, plead, bargain, threaten...but it does no good. If an addict refuses to admit they have a problem, or refuses to get help for it, nothing will ever change. Sometimes hitting rock bottom wakes them up, but sometimes nothing does.

Now I know smoking is less severe an addiction it terms to the affect it has on families and the like, but the principles are the same. It's just as selfish, and nothing you can do will make a smoker quit until they want to.  Unlike other addictions though, there are all kinds of patches, gums, inhalers and other meds to help them quit. Alcoholics and other drug addicts simply have to quit cold turkey and detox. It's not pretty. I saw my father in the throes of the DTs..not something anyone should have to see a parent go through.

I feel for you SJC and wish you the best. If he is going to continue to refuse to quit, there is nothing you can do but protect yourself. Get some good air cleaners for your home, and don't let him smoke around you or any kids or pets you may have. Good luck, and hugs back!


----------



## sjc

Awww.  NY thank you.  I know someone with your exact same story.  Alcoholic Dad who abandoned the family; a father but not a "Dad".  His grown children pity him and feel resentment but they don't hate him.  They have just used him as a living example of what NOT to do with their own lives.  I feel for you and I think it is wonderful that you can vent here.  We all support one another.  Hugs.

We all have something; we all have different methods of coping.  This thread helps and so does the support of people who truly care.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

When I was in Smokers Anonymous they told us that cigarettes were eight times more addictive than heroin.


----------



## Jeff

About a month ago I cleaned all my pipes, put them in the pipe-rack and haven't smoked since. I'm not saying that I quit.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> About a month ago I cleaned all my pipes, put them in the pipe-rack and haven't smoked since. I'm not saying that I quit.


I consider myself a smoker who doesn't smoke. I haven't smoked in eight years, but I will always be a smoker.


----------



## SwordJazz

If you want to quit 100% from one day to the next you will be more easily attracted to it in the future. The best way for me destroying my addictions is reducing the dose day by day until it becomes only a matter of 4, 3 smokes a week/month . The other important thing is you really have to make an effort on staying strong. You have to relate smoking with pain so it becomes something you MUST change. You don't need smoke to live, you can live better without it. Do exercise daily or play the sport you love at least once a week to substitute the nicotine's rush.

I once was an avid smoker and I was not ashamed of it, I sometimes thought I inspired people to smoke because I only saw them smoking when I was. Now I only smoke if the circumstances tell me to, example: When I'm celebrating something, or having a great conversation with someone who also smokes. Even in social gatherings I only smoke max 3, if that.

Now I don't crave for it if I see someone sucking smoke in front of my face. 

Good luck!


----------



## Guest

SwordJazz said:


> If you want to quit 100% from one day to the next you will be more easily attracted to it in the future. The best way for me destroying my addictions is reducing the dose day by day until it becomes only a matter of 4, 3 smokes a week/month . The other important thing is you really have to make an effort on staying strong. You have to relate smoking with pain so it becomes something you MUST change. You don't need smoke to live, you can live better without it. Do exercise daily or play the sport you love at least once a week to substitute the nicotine's rush.
> 
> I once was an avid smoker and I was not ashamed of it, I sometimes thought I inspired people to smoke because I only saw them smoking when I was. Now I only smoke if the circumstances tell me to, example: When I'm celebrating something, or having a great conversation with someone who also smokes. Even in social gatherings I only smoke max 3, if that.
> 
> Now I don't crave for it if I see someone sucking smoke in front of my face.
> 
> Good luck!


That's a nice way of trying to justify your decision not to quit smoking, but the fact is you're still a addict and still hurting yourself.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NYCKindleFan said:


> That's a nice way of trying to justify your decision not to quit smoking, but the fact is you're still a addict and still hurting yourself.


I know you are still angry and hurting from your loss, but this is a non-judgmental thread. If you need to express your grief, please PM me. I will be glad to listen.


----------



## geoffthomas

Let me repeat something that I have said before:
I smoked 2.5 packs of Marlboros per day for 20 years.
And enjoyed it.  A meal wasn't right until I had smoked.
But I never smoked just before going to sleep or immediately upon stepping out of bed in the morning.
I tried to quit more than once.
I have now "not smoked" for over 25 years.
I still have fond memories of smoking, but do not want to at all now.
It is hard yes.
But if you are going to quit, you have to QUIT.
Sooner or later......it must stop.
The patch or ecigs still give you the nicotine.  So you get rid of the carcinogens and put "dirty smoke" behind you.  But you are still addicted to the nicotine and the "habit" of smoking (social and mental).
Now I would rather that one quits any way they can.
If you "cut down" and then elimininate it, good for you.
I am on your side.
But I do have to say that you have to "quit" sooner or later.
And it is always hard. Stopping completely, even after slowing down is still hard.
So quit. And if you fail, quit again.  And keep on doing it until you suceed in not smoking for the next five minutes. For a whole bunch of "five minute" periods put together.  And then you will find that it has been years.
But do not focus on years.  Just don't smoke the next one. Period. Over and over again.
It can and will work.

SJC you have to decide if you can work with him to help him keep on starting over to quit until he finally makes it.  If you need him to be cigarette-free - then cut him loose now and invite him to come back if he ever accomplishes it.  That is better than beating him up over and over.  I love you and want the best for you. This is a hard thing.  So do what is best for you.  Then worry about what is best for him. He has to love himself enough to quit for him.  Not for you. Sorry but this problem is that hard that it is very personal.  IMHO.
NYC, I understand your position and empathize for you.  I cannot imagine how hard it is for someone who has never smoked to "deal with" the results of a smoker.  I watched my brother-in-law die of lung cancer.  No doubt that it was his cigarette smoking.  I had quit by then.  And it tore me up to watch.  And even now I now that just because I quit 25 years ago does not mean that I will not pay for the 20 years of abuse.  I have that hanging over me.  

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Well said, Geoff.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Actually Geoff, it is quite likely that your lungs are now fully healed. I think that I read, and I could be wrong, that for every year you smoke, it takes that same amount of time for your lungs to fully heal. So you are five years past that magic mark. The lungs are supposet o strat clearing up really, really quickly when you stop smoking but the more gradual healing can take a while. 

But I agree with everything that you said. One thing that I have learned while pregnant is that I cannot take care of the baby unless I take care of me. That goes far beyond just pregnancy. I will only be able to play with my son and help him be active and grow if I take care of myself. I cannot afford to focus on others when I am not taking care of myself. It is selfish but by being selfish I can move past myself and help my baby and my husband. It doesn't make sense sometimes but I think it is true. 

You need to do what is best for you and care for you. That will help him more than anything else. Modeling good behavior, not smoking, finding healthy outlets for stress, eating well, and the like is going to help him in the long run. In the end, he has to quit for himself and not for you. He has to love himself enough to make this work. 

As we all know, it can be hard to love yourself and make those tough choices. Whether that is someone who is overweight deciding enough is enough and getting up and walking 30 minutes a day and cutting back on the junk food or the smoker deciding to not smoke or the depressed person going and talking to the Doctor and taking meds, it is tough to choose to confront those issues head on. It makes you look inside yourself and try and find an inner strength that you might not believe that you have. Cheerleaders help, the support can be invaluable, but in the end it comes down to your decision to do it for yourself.

I hope that he gets there for himself. Not for you, although you deserve it, but for himself. And maybe that is the way you need to phrase it for him. He is doing it for himself and for his future. Try and remove yourself from the equation. Make it all about him. What help does he need to do this? Can he come to you to go for a long walk when he wants to smoke? Can he come to you for a massage? Maybe a book of coupons good for a massage, a walk, making a good snack, in exchange for not having a cigarette.


----------



## sjc

Wow.  I am a few episodes behind; so, I haven't seen it yet.  But I do like the show.  Watch it get cancelled; every time I like a new show; it gets cancelled.  I like touch as well.

UPDATE:  He is trying so hard; he has had a few setbacks but understandable.  He went 3 days then had 2.  Today his sis called him in hysterics; cancelled Dad's surgery until May 23rd.  It has them both freaked; because the longer postponed:  the larger the mass.  He has a cold so the doc refuses to do the surgery.  But he was honest; and called me at work and said I am pacing about to light up...Unfortunately, I said, "I'm sorry" and hung up. My boss was standing right there; and I couldn't take a personal call.  The second I got home from work he confessed and apologized and said his sis was in hysterics.  Excuse...probably.  BUT I am starting to understand the triggers.  At least he is being honest.  I see him pacing in conflict.  The restraint is palpable.  It almost makes me want to say:  I need a vise.  Luckily, I am a whole lot stronger; but then again, I didn't already fight and survive brain cancer.  I clean when I''m stressed:  you can lick (gross) my toilet.  

Mom called tonight and heard the tension in my voice:  said calm yourself girl; you've never been there.  Cut him a break; you're part of the reason why he smokes; back off.  If it was me, I'd strangle you.  (This coming from the woman who is trying to blow up my father!!)


----------



## Tippy

Two full days of not smoking.  Day three is difficult right now -- had exciting news, talked to brother on phone and really want a smoke baaaad.  Five or ten minutes maybe I'll be past this urge.  Ugh.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey Tippy, just keep on focussing on "not" smoking - one at a time.
Way to go.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Way to go Tippy. Try going for a nice stroll or get yourself some water. Some folks have suggested gum so that your mouth has something to do. 

As Geoff would say, try not to smoke for the next five minutes and then start trying not to smoke for another five minutes. Take it one step at a time, one urge at a time. Congratulate yourself when you succeed and pick yourself up and start all over again if you fail. 

(hugs)


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## 908tracy

Woo hoo! Congratulations Tippy!!! Happy to hear it.   You've been given really good advice already so I just want to wish you luck.


----------



## Jeff

Reading some of these posts makes me want to start smoking again.   Six weeks.


----------



## 908tracy

Jeff said:


> Reading some of these posts makes me want to start smoking again.  Six weeks.


We are so proud of your six week progress Jeff!!! (((hugs))) You are well on your way.  Great job!


----------



## Jeff

Thanks, Tracy. I needed that.


----------



## 908tracy

You are very welcome!  You'll get nothing but SUPPORT in this thread, so feel free to stop on by anytime you need it.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tippy said:


> Two full days of not smoking. Day three is difficult right now -- had exciting news, talked to brother on phone and really want a smoke baaaad. Five or ten minutes maybe I'll be past this urge. Ugh.


Day three is always a tough one. Knowing that might make it easier for you to get through it. Congratulations on your decision to become a smoker who doesn't smoke.



Jeff said:


> Reading some of these posts makes me want to start smoking again.  Six weeks.


Don't I know it. Cravings are always there, but I'm in the habit of not reaching for one.

Six weeks ... YAY!!!!


----------



## Tippy

crebel said:


> Almost 2 and half years later, being on the phone is still a big craving trigger for me. I text whenever possible because it gives me something to do with my hands. When I have to talk on the phone, I make sure I can walk around and do dishes osr dust or doodle on a piece of paper - SOMETHING so my hands are not still reaching for the now non-existent smokes


Thanks for the great advice. Talking on the phone is the most difficult time for me. I'm rereading what you said. BTW it is 9:08 pm on Day 3 and still no cigarette.


----------



## Tippy

Jeff congrats on 6 weeks!  Good Job!


----------



## sjc

Jeff:
*CONGRATULATIONS!!* SO HAPPY FOR YOU. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK









Tippy: Keep plugging!!

Update: Uggghhh.


----------



## 908tracy

Hang in there Jeff, Trippy, and sjc!  Strength and positive energy coming your way.


----------



## geoffthomas

Keep up the good work, Jeff.


----------



## Tippy

Day 5 is beginning.  No cigs.  Phone calls -- I followed Crebel's advice.  It really helped.  Many thanks.  My doc thinks it might be a good idea to try Chantix for a month or two.  Good idea?  Bad idea?  

From the bottom of my heart, thank you for your support.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

How do you feel that you are doing? Do you think that you need a medicine to help you or do you think that you can keep yourself going without anything?

As I understand it, Chantix allows you to smoke while you are quitting but that is limited to the first week. You are almost through your first week and you have not had a slip. Do you think that you need the medication now?

I love my Doctors but I am always a bit cautious with some of the medicine advice. There is an unhealthy connection between Doctors and Pharmacuticals. I like it when I tell my Doctor my problem and we start at the most basic and build up. I get cautious if they jump straight to "Try this new drug". I like to understand their logic and thought process.

Unless your Doctor had some really good reason for suggesting the Chantix and is willing to talk you through his/her logic I would say try without. It is there if you really feel you need it but it sounds to me like you have made it through the worst period without the drug. Why add a drug if you are through the worst? 

In the end, it is your call but it sounds to me like you are doing well and holding strong. You might slip but that is not the end of the world. Most people do. Just forgive yourself and start over.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am not a fan of ecigs, patches, etc.
Because sooner or later you have to stop them also.
But if they help "you" then I applaud their use.
Cold Turkey seems terrible.
But....
all quitting of addictive behavior is hard.
So I just focus on the cig, drink, cake that is in front of me - and don't do "this" one.
one challenge at a time, just for the next five minutes....you can do one more...
Hold that pose for 5 more, 4 more, 3 more, 2 more, 1 more....good job.
Now on to the next challenge.


----------



## Tippy

I wish there was a way to buy just one cigarette at a time.  Then I could justify a slip.  (Oh addicts are sneaky, weird thinking people.)  But since I can't. . . . we'll just keep "trudging the road to happy destiny".  

My doc thought it would help with the urges even though I have several days under my belt.  He told me it took the drug a week or so to get into your system.  I just don't know exactly what to think.  So, I am not going to make the decision today.  

The urges don't seem as strong today.  But am sure there are good days and bad days with that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tippy said:


> I wish there was a way to buy just one cigarette at a time. Then I could justify a slip. (Oh addicts are sneaky, weird thinking people.) But since I can't. . . . we'll just keep "trudging the road to happy destiny".
> 
> My doc thought it would help with the urges even though I have several days under my belt. He told me it took the drug a week or so to get into your system. I just don't know exactly what to think. So, I am not going to make the decision today.
> 
> The urges don't seem as strong today. But am sure there are good days and bad days with that.


Gertie's 762nd Stupid Smoking Story: I used Nicorettes for six months, at the end of which, a medium-sized stressor, gave me the excuse I needed to dump the Nicorettes and start up again.

You got through the third day. That's one of the tough ones (three days/three weeks/three months) and a major milestone. Pat yourself on the back and keep going.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That there are. Sooner or later you have to deal with the urges without the meds. If you are handeling them now without the meds, then I would say avoid the meds. If you slip many times, maybe then try the meds. 

I guess it is better in my mind to know that the option is there but only use it if you really have to.

Silly example: I am pregnant so the drugs I can take when sick suck. They help but they suck. I had a two month period where I had a gnarly cough. It was waking me up at night, I could not get back to sleep, it was really bad. IT started as a cold, had some asthma mixed in, and then moved to allergies. I was able to get it under control (once I kicked the cold) using two allergy meds. The meds are not proven to be bad for the baby but they have mixed results with mice and the like. Now that I have the cough under control (going on three weeks, yeah!) I have weaned myself off the two meds. I have them there so if the cough starts to reemerge I can take them, but I am dealing with the stuffy nose and sneezing without taking them because it is better for the baby.

If it was just me, I would take the drugs, but it is not. It is great knowing they are there and that I can prevent things from getting bad again if needed. I like the choice. 

I know it is not a great analogy, I can look at my belly and remind myself why I am dealing with sneezing and stuffiness because there is another life involved and I want to put as little medication into him as possible. Where I think the analogy works is that my Doctors have all said that it is safe to take both medications and that I can if I want to. There are some good reasons for doing so. I like having the option but I can deal with the occassional pain in the nose of not taking them.

If you can deal with the urges without the meds, then why risk the side effects that could come from the meds? The side effects might not occur, but they might. And you can take comfort knowing that there are options for you if the urges become too strong.


----------



## sjc

Oh TIPPY:  HANG in there!!  I am SO rooting for you.  There are some convenience stores that do sell singles. (I don't know if it is legal, but they are out there.)

Update:  He has been back on the wagon for 3 full days. Two cigs this whole week.  Last week was awful.  Chewing gum like crazy.  He has been better with the urges.  He is fine when I am around; when I'm not...he climbs the walls.  Social situations are tough; but he did well this week.  At one point he quit for two years then he stupidly picked it up again.  I say, if he could do it once; he can do it again.  

GERTIE:  You rule!!  Keep telling us your stories; we love them and you.


----------



## Jeff

sjc said:


> I say, if he could do it once; he can do it again.


You simply don't understand addiction. The craving never goes away. All it takes is one weak moment.

I started smoking cigarettes when I was 17 years old, in the Navy. Over the next 40 years I quit a dozen times - once for almost two years. About 15 years ago I traded the cigarettes for a pipe and installed an air-evacuation fan in my office so people would stop bitching about second hand smoke. About a month and a half ago I quit smoking my pipe just to stop people from nagging me. I miss the ritual, and my body craves the nicotine. I have to re-talk myself into quitting five or six times a day. That may become only one or two times a day but it's never going to end. I'm always going to be a nicotine addict.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> You simply don't understand addiction. The craving never goes away. All it takes is one weak moment.
> 
> I started smoking cigarettes when I was 17 years old, in the Navy. Over the next 40 years I quit a dozen times - once for almost two years. About 15 years ago I traded the cigarettes for a pipe and installed an air-evacuation fan in my office so people would stop bitching about second hand smoke. About a month and a half ago I quit smoking my pipe just to stop people from nagging me. I miss the ritual, and my body craves the nicotine. I have to re-talk myself into quitting five or six times a day. That may become only one or two times a day but it's never going to end. I'm always going to be a nicotine addict.


Exactly. It's no different than being an alcoholic. One day at a time and sometimes one heartbeat at a time.


----------



## sjc

I have to say; I am so so so proud of my twin brother who will be six years sober in a couple of weeks.  Alcohol had him in a vise since he was 15-16 years old. Over 30 years of being plastered drunk.  I spent most of my adult life:  waiting for that "phone call"  THANK GOD it never came.  I used to HATE the weekends; for fear.

This is why I don't get the smoking thing.  My brother did it (or is doing it; always an addict in recovery never "cured") why is the smoking thing so different??

The other day; my brother went to this food sampling thing a ma jig and they gave him this thing to drink; he tipped it back; tasted alcohol and spit it out into his napkin.  Proud...yeah.  Hello, yeah!!  Alcohol abuse can kill other innocent victims.  Smoking can too via second hand smoke; but it is the smoker with the greatest risk...  Alcohol, the driver, the passengers, the other drivers and their loved ones, pedestrians, animals in the road; ...etc.  Addiction:  I lived it as the other half of practically the same being; agonizing and worse for a twin. 

I understand the craving.  I do. I stood in a store on a work errand today and actually salivated over a MilkyWay Caramel bar.  I picked it up and put it down 3 times.  I get addiction; if I gave into mine...I'd be a two kneed whale.  I just hate the justification and the excuses.  Maybe, I'm just plain tired.  I have been around drug and alcohol addiction all my life.  I like to think of myself as a strong person.  My problem is I feel at a loss not being able to help someone; as I am always and always was the "go to person, the fixer."  
Uggghhhh.

Jeff:  (may have told this story before; who knows.)  Hey Gertie; here's one for you.  Jeff; you mentioned pipe.  Blizzard of 78.  Entire State at a standstill for days and days.  No transportation, communication...I mean STANDSTILL:  my mother (who is still trying to blow up my father with her oxygen tank) was so desperate for a smoke:  she broke up all her butts (dug them out of the trash) put them in my brother's toy pipe that my Uncle (died of lung cancer) gave him:  packed the pipe w her butt tobacco and smoked it.  ADDICTION:  I get it.  What I don't get is how to help it or fix it.


----------



## Jen

WOW! I've missed a ton, I'm sorry it's been so long since I've checked in. Still not smoking, 2-1/2 years now! I know a lot has been going on here and I can't catch up on it all, I'm sorry to those dealing with another's addiction and CONGRATULATIONS to *Jeff* and *Tippy* for your quits! I know from personal experience what hell it is to go through quitting smoking, but let me tell you - the light on the other end of the tunnel is AMAZING. I miss smoking occasionally, I'll get a whiff and just groan wishing I could have just one - but being a non-smoker is so wonderful in every way. From just being released from the addiction alone - it's so freeing. No more watching the clock for that smoke break or dreading getting on a plane. Not to mention the health, energy, environmental and cost savings. I still put the money I save aside and spend it on myself, it's a continuing motivator. I have saved around $5,000 just since I quit 2-1/2 years ago at a pack a day - think about that! You're both through some of the hardest times, but some are yet to come - STAY STRONG - it's worth it! And if you need to vent or find support you can tell you have come to the right place. Most around here are amazingly supportive no matter what, even if you slip and need help back on the wagon. *Geoff* says it best and I think it so often - just don't smoke for the next 5 minutes. Then do it again.

Start from page 1 of this thread, we have had a ton of great tips and *Gertie* smoking stories! Then go to Smokers Anonymous or something like that, there are people on those threads with the same daily struggles. It helps to read that you're not alone and can vent to those that understand!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sjc said:


> My problem is I feel at a loss not being able to help someone; as I am always and always was the "go to person, the fixer."
> Uggghhhh.


You can't fix it. Since your brother was an alcoholic, did you ever go to an Al-Anon meeting? If you did, you'd know that you are not responsible for Joe's addiction or his quitting.



> Jeff: (may have told this story before; who knows.) Hey Gertie; here's one for you. Jeff; you mentioned pipe. Blizzard of 78. Entire State at a standstill for days and days. No transportation, communication...I mean STANDSTILL: my mother (who is still trying to blow up my father with her oxygen tank) was so desperate for a smoke: she broke up all her butts (dug them out of the trash) put them in my brother's toy pipe that my Uncle (died of lung cancer) gave him: packed the pipe w her butt tobacco and smoked it. ADDICTION: I get it. What I don't get is how to help it or fix it.


Why did I never think of that myself?  My DD smoked while she lived with me. I was home recovering from surgery and not supposed to be smoking. As soon as she left the house, I would start smoking her butts. Would have been a lot easier if I'd had a pipe.


----------



## sjc

Gertie:  LMAO.  You are the best.

I did go to meetings.  I was so sad by one guy's story; I was moved to tears.  ADDICTION is one tough beast.  I know deep down that I can't fix it; it's more like knowing that I can't that makes me want to.  WELL:  glass 1/2 full; he's 3 days in; again.  Tomorrow will be 4...  
Geoff; I got you when you said 5 minutes at a time.  

Thanks ALL.

Tippy: you go!!
Jeff:  Xoxoxox (Don't you dare... We are all so proud of you )
Jen:  2 1/2  Amazing...Bless you.
Gertie & Geoff:  You're priceless
NY:  I think of you every day.


----------



## Lyndl

*Jeff*, congratulations on getting to 6 weeks. That is awesome!

*Tippy*, hang in there. Those 5 minutes will tuirn into hours, days, months, even years eventually. Don't stop trying, we're all here for each other.


----------



## sjc

Sh*t:  They are advertising the very candy bar that I was craving and put back at the store on the bottom of this page.  Milkyway Caramel.  MMMMmmmmmm.  I still can't imagine anything tasting better than chocolate.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I found a source for my chocolate covered potato chips. This is not a good thing


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> I found a source for my chocolate covered potato chips. This is not a good thing


Where, where? The place I know of here in Florida only has them at Christmas.

On second thought, don't tell me.

Yes, tell me.

I'm so weak ...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

There is a store in Warrington Virginia that one of my co-workers wives goes to.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> There is a store in Warrington Virginia that one of my co-workers wives goes to.


At least mine isn't within driving distance, although they do mail order.


----------



## Tippy

Had a crash over the weekend and smoked.  I am not smoking today.  There are plenty of excuses for smoking. . .bad boss, bad boyfriend, intense issues in my personal life.  I am an addict.  I smoke because I am an addict.  I am powerless.  I'm back.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tippy said:


> Had a crash over the weekend and smoked. I am not smoking today. There are plenty of excuses for smoking. . .bad boss, bad boyfriend, intense issues in my personal life. I am an addict. I smoke because I am an addict. I am powerless. I'm back.


As we are fond of saying here, a slip is not a fall. Congrats on getting back on the wagon! That's all that's important. You're on the right track and I know you're going to make it.


----------



## 908tracy

I will echo the very wise words given you by my friends here....it's no big deal, you picked yourself up, dusted yourself off and jumped right back on the quit train. Wooo Hooo!!! Good for you Tippy!


----------



## Tippy

Thanks guys.  I really appreciate the support.


----------



## geoffthomas

Keep in mind that in 1988 – A report by United States' Surgeon General C. Everett Koop states that the addictive properties of nicotine are similar to those of heroin and cocaine.

This is not easy.
And you have our prayers Tippy, and Jeff and all others trying to be smokers-who-don't.


----------



## Tippy

Had a smoking dream last night.  It was so very realistic UNTIL the radio alarm began to play.  I was so relieved and grateful.  However, the dream really shook me up.  

I am taking the Chantix.  All I can say is the urge to smoke is not nearly as strong and not as often.  It is not a cure-all, but is a great crutch.  I will use it for two months.  

Now to make things perfectly clear, I am still not smoking.  Day 4.  I finally told a very good friend that I am quitting.  However, I have not told my husband and daughter, but need to tell them soon.


----------



## Jeff

Bah. This coffee's no good without a smoke.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tippy said:


> Had a smoking dream last night. It was so very realistic UNTIL the radio alarm began to play. I was so relieved and grateful. However, the dream really shook me up.
> 
> I am taking the Chantix. All I can say is the urge to smoke is not nearly as strong and not as often. It is not a cure-all, but is a great crutch. I will use it for two months.
> 
> Now to make things perfectly clear, I am still not smoking. Day 4. I finally told a very good friend that I am quitting. However, I have not told my husband and daughter, but need to tell them soon.


They haven't noticed, yet?



Jeff said:


> Bah. This coffee's no good without a smoke.


Oops, didn't we mention that you'll probably have to give up coffee, too?

The first time I quit 42 years ago, I gave up coffee at the same time. When I went back to smoking 20 years later, I went back to coffee again, but didn't drink nearly as much.

What I did drink is Carnation Instant Breakfast (Chocolate Malt) and ciggies were very good with that, too. I stopped the Carnation for several years after I quit because I was afraid that I would want to smoke. I tried some last year and I was okay, thank goodness.

Now, I'm off ciggies and off coffee. I miss the ciggies way more than I miss the coffee.

I drink gallons of tea, iced and hot, and never want to smoke with that. Try to find something else to drink that won't give you that urge.


----------



## Tippy

Still not smoking.  Well, as it turns out, my husband had noticed and asked me.  So I 'fessed up.  He was very supportive.  He quit a couple of year ago.  I worked diligently at not smoking in front of him. . .even tho I know he could smell it.  Told my daughter and my bff.  So it is official.  

I cannot imagine having to give up coffee too.  So many things go with smoking and we do what we have to do.  I hope the coffee can stay.


----------



## Jeff

Good on you, Tippy.

I'll give up coffee when they pry the cup from my cold, dead hands. 

I _have_ given up reading. My Kindle expects pipe smoke and has gone on strike.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Good on you, Tippy.
> 
> I'll give up coffee when they pry the cup from my cold, dead hands.
> 
> I _have_ given up reading. My Kindle expects pipe smoke and has gone on strike.


Now that's drastic!!!


----------



## Jen

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*   

I couldn't give up coffee, so I just learned to cope without the smoke and now hardly make the connection - but no one wants to know the me who must give up coffee. It's likely why I still refuse to even talk about having any babies 
But giving up reading?! That is too hard of a loss to cope, especially for YOU Jeff!!!!!! Say it ain't so!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It became easier to go caffeine free once my Doctor said I could have 24 ounces of tea a day. I'll have a cup when I want one but more often then not I don't. The no caffeine rule is best to stick to in the first trimester but even then it is ok to have a cup a day.


----------



## Jeff

Jen said:


> But giving up reading?! That is too hard of a loss to cope, especially for YOU Jeff!!!!!! Say it ain't so!


Can't fool the old timers, can I?


----------



## geoffthomas

Now reading I could never give up.
Thank God it is not "bad" for me.


----------



## Tippy

Still not smoking, but kinda by accident.  I was driving home the urge hit me and I thought  "I can stop at this convenience store where this lady I know (sorta) smokes and I'll ask to buy a cigarette from her.".  Well I do.  She looks at me really funny and says "Hon, I'll give you one but I roll my own and they are menthols.".  I thanked her and left.  The only thing I can say is DAMN that was humiliating.  And I deserved it.  The urge passed so I am still not smoking.  I am getting close to a week, but one day at a time.


----------



## Tippy

I simply cannot give up coffee and/or reading on my Kindle.  Egads life would be unbearable.  Jeff, can you read DTB?


----------



## Jeff

Tippy, I was kidding about the Kindle - sort-of. The fact is that my reading ritual for many years has included a cup of coffee and my pipe. I now find it hard to enjoy reading, as much as I did, without the companion habits. Stay strong.


----------



## Todd Young

I'm coming up to three months without a cigarette. But I'm chewing nicotine gum, so I haven't actually broken the addiction.


----------



## geoffthomas

Stay strong gang.
Tippy -succeeding by accident is still succeeding.
Jeff - you know I want the best for you.
Todd - 3 months is great - now don't let down and start to let go the nicotine gum too.
Proud I am, of you.


----------



## Tippy

congrats Todd!


----------



## sjc

Tippy:  Way to go!!!
Todd:  Fantastic
Jeff:  ((Hugs))

It is a good thing reading isn't bad for you; I'd be in a whole lot of trouble.

Update:  Doing very well:  1 last Friday:  Good since...
Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Tippy

WTG SJC!  Those urges. . .I used to think hot flashes were terrible.  Hah!


----------



## sunfiregirl

I just happened upon this thread & actually read all 116 pages over the past few days...and I just need to share my story, if that's ok?

I started smoking at 12... yeah 12... Ugh! My mom says she used to catch me down at the bus stop smoking w/my friends ..she would take my cigarettes away from me & toss em..but back then, there was no age restriction on buying cigs, so I would just buy more... this scenario repeated itself a few times until she finally gave up taking them from me... but she never smoked herself.  My dad & step dad did tho... so all growing up I was exposed to cigarettes.  My grandmother, who practically raised me, (I was there every day off from school, summer vacation, etc..since my mom & step dad worked) also smoked heavily.  She became my main "supplier" when I turned 16 (she would buy them buy the carton & would "sneak" packs to me when I needed them/couldn't afford them..bad I know  ) 

Anyway, fast forward to Sept of 1992.. I was pregnant w/my oldest daughter, but only a few months so hadn't told anyone buy my mom & my my grammy... well, come to find out, my grammy had lung cancer... and NO ONE bothered to tell me! In one way my mom was trying to be spiteful & controlling (she actually told me she didn't WANT me seeing my grammy cuz it would just "upset" her) and I "think" in another way she MAY have been trying to protect me cuz she knew how close I was to my grammy  Anyway..it took my grammy being in the hospital..dying of lung cancer, crying to my mother that she wanted/needed to see me before my mom would take me to her..and even then she told me NOT to cry when I saw her!! Are you kidding me woman?!?!!? This woman probably spent more time & attention towards me than YOU did & you want me NOT to cry?!?!? Yeah....my mom is a piece of work... that's all I'll say.... 

Well, I did get to see my grammy one last time ...and boy what a shock it was!!! She was so thin & frail in that hospital bed ...a shell of the woman I knew & loved  She always loved to knit & crochet and when I saw her that last time, she handed me a box but told me not to open it until I got home... we cried together...(yeah mom..I cried!!)...laughed together & loved each other one last time.... I had a feeling that would be the last time I saw her & I treasured every second! 

Well, I got home, and, as I said, besides my mom, she was the only one on that side of the family that knew I was pregnant...and I opened the box..inside was a crocheted sweater, hat & bootie set....but it was all in PINK!!! I cried....then I thought... what if I have a boy?!?! Then I  chuckled a bit...  

About 2 weeks later, my mom called to tell me grammy had passed  I was beyond consolation...my boyfriend at the time (my kids dad..we're no longer together) ...was so afraid I would miscarry I was so upset! The funeral was the worst... I lost my best friend...and my only ally on that side of the family... see...my grammy had 6 grandkids but since I lived w/her for a bit in my teen years & spent so much of my childhood w/her..I was clearly her "favorite' and the rest of the family knew ..and prob resented me for it... plus my mom was pretty abusive, physically & emotionally..to me for a good portion of my life...and when I finally decided to come clean & tell my family, only my grammy believed me... none of her siblings (my aunts & uncles) did ..so I was pretty much blackballed from that side of the family ..and haven't spoken to any of them ..or them to me..since my grammys funeral  My mom has a "plastic" face so to speak, that she can put on...therefore, she had everyone fooled...

Moving on...I was still to early in my pregnancy to know what I was having so I kept that box & little pink sweater set...and my kids dad has 4  brothers..no sisters... so everyone was convinced I would have a boy.... well, when I finally went in to have the baby...it was a GIRL!! In all my joy...all I could think of was my grammy...& the pink sweater set...I'm convinced she knew...somehow.... weird huh? 

I now have 3 children... the oldest is just turned 19 in April..my son will be 18 in Nov and my youngest daughter will be 16 in Dec.  My son came to me a few weeks ago & admitted he has been smoking...  I was devastated!!!   But at least he was honest... right? And what could I do? I smoked..so "do as I say, not as I do?"... 

I had a long talk w/him the other nite & told him I would quit for good if he would stop NOW.... he agreed... he, or my girls, never got to meet my grammy but I have told them stories upon stories... and I my son cried when we talked..he said he didn't wanna have to watch me die like I did my grammy   

After that...I think I'm really finally READY to quit..for good!!! I will be 43 in Dec... and I think it's time... God only knows what damage I've already caused myself...but I'm hoping if I quit now...maybe a small portion can be reversed... 

Sorry for such a long post...but in reading this thread, I think this is the right place to come for support  

My DBF now of almost 10 years, has never smoked...so I don't smoke in the house...but I do smoke in my car.... which I know will be one of the hardest places for me not to smoke..but I have to try!! 

Any help or advice you guys can give..will be so appreciated!

Thanks guys & gals!

Heather


----------



## Tippy

Heather, I have no advice, simply support.  There are quite a few people who have some serious time under their belts.  They have great advice and everyone is very kind.  Just quit and come here where you are safe.


----------



## 908tracy

Heather,

Wow! Thank you for sharing your story with us. You can bet we will be here to encourage you along the way. The journey is tough, but do-able. You have to WANT to quit, and it sounds as though you do so that's a good start!

I wish you and your son lots of luck, and keep checking in here, we have some of the BEST cheerleaders.   You can do it!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Heather I would suggest you start by getting your car detailed so that you can get as much of the smoke smell out of it. Maybe get an air freshener for the car that has lavender or some relaxing scent that might help you not smoke in the car.

(hugs)

Good luck!


----------



## Tippy

Am thinking about Heather today. . .


----------



## Jeff

I'm thinking about how much I enjoy relaxing with a book, a cup of coffee and my pipe.


----------



## geoffthomas

You can still do that Jeff.......just don't light it.


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> You can still do that Jeff.......just don't light it.


Haha. I've thought of that but resisted.

Will power is everything, Heather.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Goodness, I've been so busy I've hardly been on line and look at all I missed.

Tippy, that's like the morning after my sleep test when I almost turned into the 7-11 to pick up a pack and a Pepsi cuz I was still pretty much asleep. Woke up just in time. Dodged the bullet on that one. See, someone is looking out for us.

Todd, congrats on three months. I've used the gum and it does help. It was easy enough to wean off, but, a few weeks after I stopped the gum, I found an excuse to start again. Just be alert for those triggers.

Jeff, just think how happy your Kindle is without you blowing smoke on it. But Geoff's right. You don't have to light the pipe. I used artificial ciggies made out of filter material and it helped. Sometimes you need a little something to get you past those tactile habits. Believe it or not, it's easier to get over the nicotine than it is to stop your hands from doing the familiar.

Heather, I know you and your son can do it together. Try to stop by here as often as you can and remember, we don't judge if you slip.

SJC, sounds like Joe is going further between slips. Is that the case? I hope he's not kidding himself that he can continue to do that and still quit. There comes a point where he needs to make a commitment to himself.

Everyone, keep up the good work.


----------



## sunfiregirl

Wow...thank you so much for the warm welcome everyone!!! I kinda thought my story would scare you all away  

Needless to say, I haven't had the easiest of times throughout my life, but I keep on keepin on  I guess that's prob why I started smoking to begin with *shrugs*...that and it was the "cool" thing to do I guess *sigh*

Tracy.... thank you!!! I read this thread from beginning to end, like I said, and you sound so much like me it's scary Lol! I also smoke Menthols and have for pretty much the whole time I've smoked...

Prof..I've thought about doing that...can they really get the smell out totally by detailing 

Tippy..thanks for the thoughts...I'm hangin in there xo 

Jeff .... I think I've finally reached the point where I do WANT to quit finally...now to kick that willpower into high gear 

Gertie... This whole thread I've "watched" how much you support everyone..and read your funny stories...they truly make me giggle  

Sorry if I missed anyone..but thank you all again for the warm welcome 

I usually smoke anywhere form 1/2 to 1 pack a day...not as much as some that I've read but still..I am hooked.  It's when I'm stressed or after I eat, where I crave it most...Today I only smoked 8 cigarettes total.... My son is doing pretty good as well...he told me he only smoked 4 times today...and we've been trying to occupy our time together supporting each other rather than reaching for that cigarette 

I truly think I CAN DO THIS!!! We have decided June 1st will be our quit date ..or whenever we run out of cigarettes first lol!! I have 2 packs left..and if I pace myself, I can make them last that long I think 

I will be here often after that..as I will need all the support I can get!

Thanks again! xoxo

Heather


----------



## Lyndl

Welcome *Heather*, you've found yourself the best support group ever! Thanks for sharing your story with us. I hope you can join us in becoming a smoker who doesn't.

*Tippy*, I had stopped smoking for 5 weeks before I finally told my husband, he hadn't even noticed! Mostly because I always smoked outside, and almost never around him. My kids had noticed, but didn't want to say anything until I did, lol.

*Jeff*, I'm with you. The coffee stays. The End.

Sounds like everyone has been going really well. Great to see.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## sjc

Heather:  I cried reading your story.  I haven't had a grandmother (Nonna) since 12 years old; but I remember her like she were sitting at my kitchen table today.  She had over 70 grandchildren (yes!) and I was closest of the girls to her.  She too, was a smoker, but it was her son and daughter, whom I watched die from lung cancer.  My Uncle's tumor was so bad I could feel it in his throat and it eventually choked him to death as he gasped for air.  My mother is on full time oxygen w/ only 50% lung capacity...So, yes...I detest smoking.

YOU COULDN'T HAVE COME TO A BETTER PLACE!!  WELCOME.  You will love the stories, the support, the friendship and MOSTLY the non-judgemental approach.  We all make mistakes.  This thread and our supporters here; help pick us up by the bootstraps and dust us off.

WELCOME.


Update:  Today is 7 days since his cheat last Friday night.  Keeping my fingers and toes crossed and all of you in my heart.


----------



## 908tracy

Tracy.... thank you!!! I read this thread from beginning to end, like I said, and you sound so much like me it's scary Lol! I also smoke Menthols and have for pretty much the whole time I've smoked...

^^^Well I hope that my story has inspired you some then.  ^^^

It can be done!!!  (((hugs)))

sjc,

Yay for 7 days!!!!  Give Joe a big old hug in support from all of us here. Great job!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Does Joe have a favorite snack or dessert? Maybe you could surprise him with that to celebrate seven days. Reward him for the effort and acknowledge that you know it is tough. Give him something positive to associate with not smoking.  He is trying to retrain his brain and his body, a little bit of positive (ie the occassional yummy treat) can't hurt.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sjc said:


> Update: Today is 7 days since his cheat last Friday night. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed and all of you in my heart.


Big Gold Star to Joe!


----------



## sunfiregirl

Lyndl .... Thank you for the warm welcome!!  I can already tell I'm gonna love it here!! 

Chris... I've watched your struggles and your reason for quitting is adorable!!!!!  Soo proud of you! 

sjc ... sad tale huh?? Such is my life but I keep pickin myself up & moving on...and I'm finally moving on in the right direction I think  So sorry about your uncle  Watchin my grammy die was the HARDEST thing I've ever done...and it's comin up on 20 yrs that she's been gone already....not one day out of that 20 yrs have I not thought about her or missed her  

Tracy..yes you have inspired me!! Thank you!!! I have a feeling if we ever met we'd get along famously  

Today has been a so-so day on the smoking front.... had about 5 already today.... but I'm trying!! Funny thing is, I don't smoke when I read...I just end up to engrossed in the storyline & forget...so I think I'll be spending oodles of time w/my Kindles while I try to kick this nasty habit  

Hope everyone is having a great Friday!!!! Bring on the long weekend!!


----------



## Tippy

I had a week of not smoking on Thursday.  Yay!!!!!  Lyndl, I rarely smoked in front of my husband.  Ralph had noticed and was waiting for me to tell him.  BTW, today is our 16th wedding anniversary.  

Today was a difficult day.  My mother passed away recently and of course this is Memorial Day weekend.  It has been a long day but I am through the worst of it and didn't smoke.  

Jeff, you make me laugh and make me wonder if there are certain activities where I'll always have some sort of craving for a rette.  Congrats!

Heather, I am so glad you are here.  Making the decision to quit smoking isn't easy.  June 1st is the day!  I'll be thinking about you and your son!  And detailing can make a great difference!

SJC am glad to hear about Joe!  He's doin' great!

Gertie, thanks for the support.  It is good to know that what happens to me is common to all of us and that we are not alone.  

Thanks to all of you.


----------



## 908tracy

YAY Tippy!!!!  One week is fabulous! Doesn't it feel great?! So proud of you!!!! Think of the money you have saved this week....then times that by 52.   Keep on keeping on!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

And a big gold star to Tippy.


----------



## sjc

Awww.  Thanks all.  

ProfCash:  Thanks. Yes, I did cook a nice meal and ice cream w caramel n cool whip for dessert.  Your approach works well.

10 days. Yes, he is going further between cheats.  AND he has so so much family stuff on his plate this upcoming week.  I won't be surprised if he slips up; BUT I'll be thrilled if he doesn't.  Big stuff this week:  If he can get through this week he can get through anything (I feel).  We'll see.  Like our mentor GeoffThomas says:  5 minutes at a time.

Tippy:  Kudos

Sunfire:  Hang Tough

Gertie:  Thanks for your uplifting encouragement

Geoff:  ((hugs))

908Tracy:  Thanks for the kind words

*I think if all of us met:  We'd be like one big happy family; oh wait...we already are!!  (( ))


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I read an article about a women who applied positive training techniques for dogs on her husband. She said it worked great.


----------



## sjc

Good; can you tell my X to roll over and (be) ooops I mean play dead?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> I read an article about a women who applied positive training techniques for dogs on her husband. She said it worked great.


Bobby Darrin, Sandra Dee, _If a Man Answers_, 1962. That's probably where she got the idea. Very cute movie. I think I'll see if Netflix has it.


----------



## Tippy

Wanted to smoke all day long.  The urges were not as strong as week 1, but it was just there all day.  Managed to make it w/o smoking.  This is hard work.


----------



## 908tracy

(((Tippy)))

Good for you my friend!!!  Great job!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Very hard work but well worth it. Have you found an alternative to smoking? For some folks it is a quick walk, say a lap around your home or office.for others it is a glass of water or a piece of gum. Something else that momentarily takes your mind off the cigarette and the urge.


----------



## Jeff

ProfCrash said:


> Have you found an alternative to smoking?


Sugar-free cough drops.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tippy said:


> Wanted to smoke all day long. The urges were not as strong as week 1, but it was just there all day. Managed to make it w/o smoking. This is hard work.


Sounds like you're getting into the habit of not reaching for one. That's a major breakthrough!



Jeff said:


> Sugar-free cough drops.


Never thought of cough drops but that's a good alternative to hard candies.


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Never thought of cough drops but that's a good alternative to hard candies.


Mentholated cough drops seems to work the best.


----------



## sjc

Tippy:  SO proud of you.  Keep up the good work.  Hang tough.


----------



## Tippy

Thank you all  for your support.   You are my one of my main sources of support for not smoking and I am very grateful. Today is two weeks!  This has definitely been easier than the first week.  This week is mainly about practicing not smoking.  

I have found that it is better to be out and about more.  For instance walking, volunteering to do clerical work at my church (got a big honkin' copying project to do), joined a Bible study, lunch with my bff, and found ways to keep busy while talking on phone and (uh-oh. . .) cooking!

These are the results from two weeks of not smoking:
a)  Feel better about myself
b)  Feel better physically
c)  More productive
d)  Smell better
e)  Saving $$

Brave words, now on to week three.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tippy said:


> Thank you all for your support. You are my one of my main sources of support for not smoking and I am very grateful. Today is two weeks! This has definitely been easier than the first week. This week is mainly about practicing not smoking.
> 
> I have found that it is better to be out and about more. For instance walking, volunteering to do clerical work at my church (got a big honkin' copying project to do), joined a Bible study, lunch with my bff, and found ways to keep busy while talking on phone and (uh-oh. . .) cooking!
> 
> These are the results from two weeks of not smoking:
> a) Feel better about myself
> b) Feel better physically
> c) More productive
> d) Smell better
> e) Saving $$
> 
> Brave words, now on to week three.


Three weeks is a danger point. As Han Solo said to Luke Skywalker, "Don't get cocky, kid!" Sorry for the Star Wars quote, but I've got a life-size Han Solo cutout staring me in the face. Couldn't help myself.

Just be on your guard. You're doing great!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

How about for week three you put the money aside that you would normally spend on smoking. Promise yourself to do this for the next month. Then treat yourself with a really nice meal or something special that you would normally not spend money on with what you have saved. It is a nice way to focus on the positive and reward  yourself for not smoking.


----------



## Tippy

OK Gertie I'm comin' off my cloud and will be vigilant during this coming week!  

Prof, Great idea!  I will do that and see how long it takes to go out for a really nice meal and maybe even a movie with my DH.  

Jeff, am off to buy coughdrops!


----------



## 908tracy

Tippy!!!  Two weeks is fantastic!! Great job indeed. What Gertie is refering to is called the icky threes. (3 days, 3 weeks, and 3 months) We just want you to be well informed and on your toes at all times, but specifically at those points.  

I love your list this week and it's a great idea to keep focusing on those positives.  

So proud of you!!!!


----------



## Lyndl

> I've got a life-size Han Solo cutout staring me in the face.


Oohhh I'm so jealous!!

Sounds like a good week for everyone so far...


----------



## sunfiregirl

I'm back! Today is the day!!! Me & my son have quit smoking...my last one was at 9pm last night...it's now 2:20pm here and oh boy..is this tough!!!!! I want one so bad!!!! Ugh!!! But I'm being strong! I'm just deep breathing when the urges hit..or drinking water (which I NEVER do lol..I'm a soda gal  ) 

Just wanted to keep you guys updated...

Also..I am extra cranky w/out the cigarettes.... oh boy!!!!!! lol


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## geoffthomas

Every week is a hard week - sorry but it is the truth.
After 25+ years there is still desire.
That is why they call it an addiction.
I am proud of both of you for making it this far.
And of course for our "old hands" like Tracy, who are sticking with it.
And remember, don't be upset if you slip and smoke, just start back immediately stopping.
The worst thing is to get depressed because you weakened and go out and smoke a whole pack.
If you smoke, you smoke, get over it.....and don't smoke the next one.
and the next one....and the next one after that.....one at a time.
Just sayin......


----------



## 908tracy

(((sunfiregirl))) Woot woot!!!!  You are doing it girl, and I am so proud of you. It IS hard, and our geoffthomas is one smart man. Keep checking in here and we will help you in any way we can.

Water, lozenges, change in routine, whatever it takes! It becomes easier with some time under your belt. If you always smoked right after a meal (i think everyone of us did) then jump right on to doing the dishes after dinner or go for a walk outside and breathe in the fresh air. Just keep practicing one at a time!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sunfiregirl said:


> I'm back! Today is the day!!! Me & my son have quit smoking...my last one was at 9pm last night...it's now 2:20pm here and oh boy..is this tough!!!!! I want one so bad!!!! Ugh!!! But I'm being strong! I'm just deep breathing when the urges hit..or drinking water (which I NEVER do lol..I'm a soda gal  )
> 
> Just wanted to keep you guys updated...
> 
> Also..I am extra cranky w/out the cigarettes.... oh boy!!!!!! lol


Congratulations on taking that first step! And listen to Geoff.


----------



## Tippy

Congrats to you and your son, Sunfire Girl!  This has to be one of the most difficult addictions to break.  But you are doing it!  One minute at a time.


----------



## sjc

Yay!!  Such great reports.  I am so excited. I like the get up and do the dishes part  

GeoffThomas:  25 and still craving...wow.  Your strength and determination are amazing.
Gertie: You are a hoot.

UPDATE:  As for my guy; his last cheat Friday May 18th.  I'm thrilled; because he had a tough week this week and managed.  He even went out last night with family from out of town and did wonderfully.  So far so good.  My fingers are crossed.


----------



## Tippy

Have been reading the posts from the beginning. I appreciate reading your stories about why you quit, the hard work, sharing your coping ideas and the success you continue to have today.

Crebel, would you be willing to share a photo of your grandson? I know he can say Grandma now.

SJC I am glad to hear about your guy.

I kinda laughed because in February 2010 cigarettes are $4 a pack. Now they are $6 a pack and am sure the cost will continue to increase. I feel bad about the money that went up in smoke. But today I am not smoking.

My daughter and only child had a dream shortly after my mother died early this spring. Laura dreamed I had died and she was all alone. I raised Laura with a lot of love and support from my parents. The dream really frightened her.

There is no way of knowing these things. There is also no need to spend a lot of time worrying, but smoking certainly can determine an earlier date. The new ads on TV are certainly graphic and a good warning. I love my daughter want to _enjoy_ time her, my husband and friends. So after the dream, closely followed by a bout with pneumonia, I quit. In the end each of us has to make our own decision.

The desire to smoke is not as intense this week, but when it hits. . .! Geoff, thanks for reminding me that the desire never goes away and Gertie for Han Solo's quip. Prof Crash, I am putting $$ away. Most important I am practicing not smoking. Your suggestions have made a big difference.

By the way Gertie, I am in complete agreement with you as to who should play Ranger. Wow that guy is perfect. I can just imagine him in black cargo jeans and t-shirt and dark glasses. . .err that seems wrong doesn't it?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tippy said:


> By the way Gertie, I am in complete agreement with you as to who should play Ranger. Wow that guy is perfect. I can just imagine him in black cargo jeans and t-shirt and dark glasses. . .err that seems wrong doesn't it?


Not in the least wrong. Us gals need eye candy, too.


----------



## sjc

Don't make me drool.


----------



## 908tracy

Sunfire and Trippy,

I am thinking of you both and wishing you well.


----------



## sjc

Ditto

I read a quote today and thought of all of my friends on this thread:

"DON'T LOOK WHERE YOU FALL; BUT WHERE YOU SLIPPED"


----------



## Lyndl

Well done Sunfire & Tippy. you're on your way

Keep it up team...



> I kinda laughed because in February 2010 cigarettes are $4 a pack. Now they are $6 a pack and am sure the cost will continue to increase


That kinda makes me laugh too. In Australia, cigarettes are around $20 per pack. 60% of the cost is tax, which is supposedly used for Health programmes related to smoking.


----------



## sjc

Thinking of all of you.  Sun & Tippy:  Kudos.


----------



## Lyndl

Looks pretty quiet in here lately.... I just wanted to share that

it is *TWO YEARS  * today since I smoked a cigarette !!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Gotta love that!

I can celebrate any success - keep up the good work.......
One day, minute, cigarette at a time.
So proud of all of you.


----------



## 908tracy

Woo Hoo Lyndll!!!  Way to go!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lyndl said:


> Looks pretty quiet in here lately.... I just wanted to share that
> 
> it is *TWO YEARS  * today since I smoked a cigarette !!!









HAPPY SECOND ANNIVERSARY!! A DAY TO CELEBRATE!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

TurdSucks said:


> Thanks for these tips!I want to stop smoking.I hope that informations will help me!Cheers!


If you really want it, you can do it. We're here for you.


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> We're here for you.


Uhh. No we're not.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Uhh. No we're not.


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


>


Please don't tell me that you're going to miss someone with a name like that.


----------



## Annalog

Lyndl, a late CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Way to go, Jeff, Tippy, Sunfire, and anyone else I missed.

Since being off a little over two weeks ago, I have lost over five pounds due to eating properly, exercising, and keeping a food and exercise log on my Kindle Fire. Today the first digit on the scale that reads consistently heaviest is finally a ONE! I am back in "onederland" after being away for far too long. 


Spoiler



Of course that means that everyone knows what I weigh.


----------



## geoffthomas

looks like the member name was on the "objectionable" list.
I quite agree. Perhaps the individual will come back with a better choice of names.


Just sayin....


----------



## sjc

Lyndl said:


> Looks pretty quiet in here lately.... I just wanted to share that
> 
> it is *TWO YEARS  * today since I smoked a cigarette !!!


F-A-N-T-A-S-T-I-C!!!

Update: My guy's last cheat was May 18th; so it's one month. Yay. 5 min at a time.


----------



## Annalog

sjc said:


> ... Update: My guy's last cheat was May 18th; so it's one month. Yay. 5 min at a time.


Wonderful!


----------



## Aaron Scott

I've never had a problem quitting a habit if I realized that it just wasn't any fun anymore.  Of course, here in Canada packs are up to about $12 so it just made some economic sense.  I didn't find quitting too difficult but keeping weight off after was hard.  Smoking, with all its drawbacks, was at least a one-stop outlet for my compulsive behaviour, which I find otherwise gets spread around to all sorts of other things. 

One thing - there is a lot of advice about avoiding what you associate most with smoking, steering clear of those activities.  I would disagree with this.  I think the best thing to do is go to or do what you most associate with smoking, tough it out in that situation, and then it makes it easier in all other situations.  The other way, just avoiding things, seems to me like someone is being set up to slip the second they engage in any of those activities.  It just builds it up in your mind.  One exception may be drinking, since drinking lowers willpower.


----------



## geoffthomas

sjc said:


> F-A-N-T-A-S-T-I-C!!!
> 
> Update: My guy's last cheat was May 18th; so it's one month. Yay. 5 min at a time.


I agree with Anna - this is great news.

Please tell him that this group of strange people are out here pulling for him.


----------



## geoffthomas

Aaron Scott said:


> I've never had a problem quitting a habit if I realized that it just wasn't any fun anymore. Of course, here in Canada packs are up to about $12 so it just made some economic sense. I didn't find quitting too difficult but keeping weight off after was hard. Smoking, with all its drawbacks, was at least a one-stop outlet for my compulsive behaviour, which I find otherwise gets spread around to all sorts of other things.
> 
> One thing - there is a lot of advice about avoiding what you associate most with smoking, steering clear of those activities. I would disagree with this. I think the best thing to do is go to or do what you most associate with smoking, tough it out in that situation, and then it makes it easier in all other situations. The other way, just avoiding things, seems to me like someone is being set up to slip the second they engage in any of those activities. It just builds it up in your mind. One exception may be drinking, since drinking lowers willpower.


When I quit smoking I was still able to smoke at my desk at work (I was one of the owners of our small company so I kinda made the rules). But I needed to stop anyway - so I guess I agree with what you say. Just look at the next desire and say no.


----------



## sjc

geoffthomas said:


> I agree with Anna - this is great news.
> 
> Please tell him that this group of strange people are out here pulling for him.


It's funny you said that: He forgot that the 18th marked a month. So when I reminded and congratulated him... His first words were, "Did you tell you Kindle friends the good news?" I told him, "I'm way ahead of you."

Thanks for the support and your kind words.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It sounds like a great time for a special dinner. Way to go!


----------



## 908tracy

Way to go Joe!!!!!  

So happy for you sjc!!!


----------



## sjc

Thanks everyone.  I surely thought he was going to regress.  He has had the month from hell stress wise.  BUT he stayed strong.  He said that the cheat smoke back on May 18'th nearly broke his heart when he saw the sadness and the hurt in my eyes.  He said that image is burned into his psyche now; and even if he wanted to light up he can't.  He said loving me is better than loving cancer sticks.  I believe him; but I also believe:  5 minutes at a time.

I hope everyone who is trying to quit is doing well; and their loved ones are being supportive.  Happiness to all.

I am going through some very emotional horrible family stuff right now; THANK GOD I don't smoke...I'd be a 3pack a day habit.


----------



## Annalog

{{{Hugs SJC}}}


----------



## Jeff

The company where I used to buy pipe tobacco sent me a $10.00 cigar. Hmm.


----------



## sjc

Annalog said:


> {{{Hugs SJC}}}


Thanks.


----------



## geoffthomas

Back when I was a smoker, I smoked pipes too.
And really got into the entire "thing".
Had some beauties - still do - just couldn't give them up.
It had become a hobbie - even the selecting of the blend from the tobacco store was fun.  
Stopped the smoking, but still have the pipes.


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> Stopped the smoking, but still have the pipes.


Me too. My pipes are old friends. I just couldn't bring myself to throw them away.

Quitting smoking is life altering. This is TJ's Cigar Lounge in McGregor. They have free WiFi and terrific coffee - but, if I want to kick the habit permanently, I won't be writing there any more.


----------



## sjc

I know several people who had kept their pipes.

Jeff:  Perhaps you can still go there and suck on a piece of sugarless candy.  That couch looks so comfy.  Do they have a time frame in which they are less busy, whereas you'll be less tempted to smoke?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

What a comfy looking place to write, Jeff. Maybe you'd better join me in the library.


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> What a comfy looking place to write, Jeff. Maybe you'd better join me in the library.


The McGregor library:










If you think it looks like an old movie theater, you'd be right.


----------



## Annalog

Jeff said:


> The McGregor library:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think it looks like an old movie theater, you'd be right.


Does it have a comfy reading/writing room?


----------



## Jeff

Annalog said:


> Does it have a comfy reading/writing room?


It's not a full time library, Anna. The nearest is the Hewitt, Texas library. It doesn't have a decent reading/writing room.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I imagine the biggest problem with TJ's is that it is probably always smoke-filled?


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> Well I imagine the biggest problem with TJ's is that it is probably always smoke-filled?


No, but it smells like pipe and cigar smoke. I know that smell is offensive to many but it's comforting to me. Unfortunately, it also triggers my urge to fill and light my pipe.


----------



## 908tracy

Oh no! Stay away Jeff, stay far far away!  

At least until it stops smelling so good to you....


----------



## geoffthomas

I don't think it ever will, Tracy.
I haven't smoked a pipe for longer than I haven't smoked a cigarette........
but
I LOVE the smell of pipe tobacco.  Not inhaling the smoke, but the tobacco itself.
Still do.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yup, Jeff, immediately thought the library was a movie theater. I usually go to the college campus library and work in one of the study carels upstairs. When I go to the library that's open on Saturday, I work at one of the tables scattered around. I go into the teen section because it's usually empty.

Pipe smoke is a wonderful smell. <sigh>


----------



## Natasha Holme

What worked for me was 'not having a thought about the thought.' So, I'd think, "I want a cigarette," but I left it at that. I didn't fuel the thought by following it. This was a remarkably quick method. It only took a day or two and I'd been smoking for years.


----------



## sjc

Pipe smoke smells nice.  Cigar (imho) not so nice.  I have fond memories of my childhood pediatrician's pipe smell.  He (and don't let this keep you smoking) passed January of 2010 and was 93.  What a good man.  He even made house calls.


----------



## Tippy

Congrats SJC & Lyndl.  Am still not smoking


----------



## Lyndl

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yup, Jeff, immediately thought the library was a movie theater. I usually go to the college campus library and work in one of the study carels upstairs. When I go to the library that's open on Saturday, I work at one of the tables scattered around.* I go into the teen section because it's usually empty*.
> 
> Pipe smoke is a wonderful smell. <sigh>


Does anyone else think this is a bit sad?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lyndl said:


> Does anyone else think this is a bit sad?


It sure is. When there are kids there, they're on the computer, not reading.


----------



## sjc

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It sure is. When there are kids there, they're on the computer, not reading.


What gets my goat: Is "I'm bored" That gripes me to no end. They have everything known to mankind and then some and they are BORED. Give me a break. They never heard of playing outside and making their own fun; like kickball and tag. Uggghhh. ANYHOW:

TIPPY: So, so proud of you. Keep up the good work. ((hugs))


----------



## 908tracy

Tippy said:


> Congrats SJC & Lyndl. Am still not smoking


^^^Woo Hoo! Tips her hat to Tippy!!! You are kicking butt....literally!^^^


----------



## Annalog

Thinking of all of you and hope everyone is still "kicking butt." 

I am finally making real progress on "kicking fat" by just watching portion size, logging what I eat, and exercising more.

Hope everyone is doing well.

Congratulations on all the anniversaries I missed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Thinking of all of you and hope everyone is still "kicking butt."
> 
> I am finally making real progress on "kicking fat" by just watching portion size, logging what I eat, and exercising more.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Congratulations on all the anniversaries I missed.


That's great to hear, Anna, and it's great to hear from you. Keep us informed of those milestones.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's great to hear, Anna, and it's great to hear from you. Keep us informed of those milestones.


Since I was laid off at the end of May, I have lost 19 pounds and am now 186.5 instead of in the 205-215 I was before. Not driving 2 hours a day or sitting at a computer for 10+ hours a day makes a big difference! So does actively tracking what I eat and how much I exercise. No special diet, just eating good food, drinking water, and exercise. Homemade baked egg custard is a delicious and healthy dessert!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Since I was laid off at the end of May, I have lost 19 pounds and am now 186.5 instead of in the 205-215 I was before. Not driving 2 hours a day or sitting at a computer for 10+ hours a day makes a big difference! So does actively tracking what I eat and how much I exercise. No special diet, just eating good food, drinking water, and exercise. Homemade baked egg custard is a delicious and healthy dessert!


Impressive. Usually when people aren't working, they tend to sit around all day and stuff their faces. I'll bet you're eating on more of a regular schedule, too.

Usually, I give chocolate but here's a turkey veggie platter especially for you. Isn't it cute?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Weight gain is side effect of quitting. So the first thing to focus after stopping to smoke, by whatever method, is to keep an eye on weight gain.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Annalog said:


> Since I was laid off at the end of May, I have lost 19 pounds and am now 186.5 instead of in the 205-215 I was before. Not driving 2 hours a day or sitting at a computer for 10+ hours a day makes a big difference! So does actively tracking what I eat and how much I exercise. No special diet, just eating good food, drinking water, and exercise. Homemade baked egg custard is a delicious and healthy dessert!
> 
> That is how I lost weight when I decided to. Except I still had a job and no eggs in the back yard.


----------



## Flopstick

My best advice is that if you aren't thinking of quitting immediately, you should switch to hand-rolled. The reasons being that a) you put far less tobacco in one of those than you'd burn through in a tailor made, so your overall intake goes down and, more importantly  b) there is far less freebase nicotine in rolling tobacco than is deliberately added to tailor mades. That makes them less addictive. So, if you can switch to those I suspect your chances of eventually quitting those is higher.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Impressive. Usually when people aren't working, they tend to sit around all day and stuff their faces. I'll bet you're eating on more of a regular schedule, too.
> 
> Usually, I give chocolate but here's a turkey veggie platter especially for you. Isn't it cute?


Love the "cold turkey"! He is cute and looks good enough to eat.  I might take one like that to the family Thanksgiving dinner. (I usually take a vegetable platter and butterscotch brownies. What better way to be able to eat one and not have any left at home? )

Not only am I eating healthier food on a more regular basis, I have had time to plant a vegetable garden. So far I have harvested squash, beans, tomatoes, and banana peppers. The chickens had their own garden bed with oats and canola. They have also been "pruning" any plant that gets too close to the fencing. 

Life is great and so is becoming healthier to improve the chances for more of it!


----------



## Annalog

MamaProfCrash said:


> That is how I lost weight when I decided to. Except I still had a job and no eggs in the back yard.


I agree it is a great way to do it. Making the decision is so important.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Lucas's birth has made it harder to take advantage of the garden. It is so hard to harvest when he is napping because he sleeps for an hour max and I just don't know when he is going to wake up so I don't want to get too dirty. The hubby gets home too late to do much harvesting. I don't want him outside right now because it is so hot. ( sigh)


----------



## Annalog

MamaProfCrash said:


> Lucas's birth has made it harder to take advantage of the garden. It is so hard to harvest when he is napping because he sleeps for an hour max and I just don't know when he is going to wake up so I don't want to get too dirty. The hubby gets home too late to do much harvesting. I don't want him outside right now because it is so hot. ( sigh)


I remember those days! Next year he will want to be outside "helping" you! Does he nap early in the morning? That might be a good time to harvest, at least, without doing any of the dirtier jobs such as weeding. The harvest is often easier then as well unless you have lots of bees.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> ... Usually when people aren't working, they tend to sit around all day and stuff their faces. ...





MamaProfCrash said:


> That is how I lost weight when I decided to. Except I still had a job and no eggs in the back yard.


Gertie and MamaProfCrash, your two posts kept me thinking about this thread and how it is a good place for reflection about life choices and why we make the decision to change. I had been making some efforts to lose weight and improve my health but it was always being pushed back by "higher priority" goals.

In my typical geeky fashion, I have been thinking about what moved me to make the decision to seriously focus on losing the fat and what steps I took that have resulted in a significant change in my lifestyle. While this is not directly related to stopping smoking, I suspect the approach and execution may be similar. I was going to post my reflection here but after it became very long, I thought that it might be too far off topic for this thread so I will be posting it in the Pound-A-Week Club thread instead. I will add the link here after I finish that post. (Added.)

Thank you again to Chris for starting this thread and for everyone on this thread for continuing to provide inspiration and support.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Gertie and MamaProfCrash, your two posts kept me thinking about this thread and how it is a good place for reflection about life choices and why we make the decision to change. I had been making some efforts to lose weight and improve my health but it was always being pushed back by "higher priority" goals.
> 
> In my typical geeky fashion, I have been thinking about what moved me to make the decision to seriously focus on losing the fat and what steps I took that have resulted in a significant change in my lifestyle. While this is not directly related to stopping smoking, I suspect the approach and execution may be similar. I was going to post my reflection here but after it became very long, I thought that it might be too far off topic for this thread so I will be posting it in the Pound-A-Week Club thread instead. I will add the link here after I finish that post.
> 
> Thank you again to Chris for starting this thread and for everyone on this thread for continuing to provide inspiration and support.


Any time we try to quit an addiction, it's a matter of turning the _have to_ into a _want to_. I'm looking forward to reading your post and seeing how you took that step.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Any time we try to quit an addiction, it's a matter of turning the _have to_ into a _want to_. I'm looking forward to reading your post and seeing how you took that step.


Or want A more than B. 

I have posted in the Pound-A-Week Club thread. I got pretty wordy.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

For me it was getting engaged. I dropped 25 pounds for the wedding. I have maintained that for coming on two years. I am not counting the 30 pounds I gained when pregnant. I have already lost that, giving birth to a ten pound baby helps a ton. I am trying to lose another ten pounds but I am not going to stress too much about it. I have two weeks with the baby in day care before I return to work, we have to pay for a month so I am practicing for work and taking four hours a day for myself.


----------



## Annalog

That is great, MamaProfCrash! And a great plan with two practice weeks with day care.

I gained more than double that when I was pregnant with my daughter who weighed around 7 pounds. I did, however, lose it all by the time she was two. After I started my desk job, I put on about 3 pounds a year for 25 years. Not a good plan. Fortunately it is coming off a LOT faster than I put it on.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am glad it is coming off quickly.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Or want A more than B.
> 
> I have posted at it in the Pound-A-Week Club thread. I got pretty wordy.


Inspiring! I like the idea of making small changes that add up to big results. Had a broccoli omelet for dinner. I love my veggies. I'm doing a 20 minute walk twice a day now. I only need to lose about five pounds, and I can do it, but I can't get it started. I'm going to try your food diary.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Food diaries are great. I was amazed at how often I snacked.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Inspiring! I like the idea of making small changes that add up to big results. Had a broccoli omelet for dinner. I love my veggies. I'm doing a 20 minute walk twice a day now. I only need to lose about five pounds, and I can do it, but I can't get it started. I'm going to try your food diary.


Since you only need to lose 5 pounds or so, make sure your daily calorie budget is above your BMR (basal metabolic rate). The program is not quite smart enough to check that. Let me know if I should post links to a good BMR calculator page when I am on my computer instead of my Fire. (Something else I forgot to put in that post.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Since you only need to lose 5 pounds or so, make sure your daily calorie budget is above your BMR (basal metabolic rate). The program is not quite smart enough to check that. Let me know if I should post links to a good BMR calculator page when I am on my computer instead of my Fire. (Something else I forgot to put in that post.)


Got it.

BMR is 1105.3 x 1.375 (light exercise - I walk 20 minutes twice a day, nearly every day.) = 1520 Mtce.

1520 x 85% = 1292 calories a day to lose weight.

I watch my fat intake because of my cholesterol but I don't pay much attention to calories. That will have to change.


----------



## Jeff

You women are going to drive me to smoke.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> You women are going to drive me to smoke.


Whadwedo?


----------



## Jeff

Fugetaboutit.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Fugetaboutit.


Okey-dokey!


----------



## sjc

Lmao.  This coming from an Italian who says pock the cah.


----------



## Jeff

Gertie and I come by it naturally, SJC. We're both transplants from New York/New Jersey.


----------



## 908tracy

hahaha Y'all are making me laugh!!!

I'm from Jersey and do not say "Pak the cah"   I guess it depends on which part you are from.

<3 you both though!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> hahaha Y'all are making me laugh!!!
> 
> I'm from Jersey and do not say "Pak the cah"  I guess it depends on which part you are from.
> 
> <3 you both though!!!


Jeff meant _our _comments, not "pock the cah" That's Boston.


----------



## geoffthomas

And the good news is that we continue to "not smoke" - right?


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> And the good news is that we continue to "not smoke" - right?


Right. Although I sure miss sitting down with a good book, a cup of coffee and my pipe.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I miss French fries and potato chips every day. We both know that we are better off having broken the bad habit.

Admittedly, I can indulge every once in a while safely.


----------



## Annalog

geoffthomas said:


> And the good news is that we continue to "not smoke" - right?


I am continuing to "not smoke" as well as "not overeat". Hoping everyone else is also not smoking. That would be great news.



Jeff said:


> Right. Although I sure miss sitting down with a good book, a cup of coffee and my pipe.


How about sitting down with a good book, a cup of coffee and some pie? 
(Apple pie with no added sugar is wonderful!)


----------



## Annalog

MamaProfCrash said:


> I miss French fries and potato chips every day. We both know that we are better off having broken the bad habit.
> 
> Admittedly, I can indulge every once in a while safely.


DH and I can split a kid's size amount of French fries and both enjoy an appropriate serving size. Four or five French fries is about perfect.


----------



## Jeff

Well, well. You live and learn. I never smoked french-fries.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Annalog said:


> DH and I can split a kid's size amount of French fries and both enjoy an appropriate serving size. Four or five French fries is about perfect.


I can eat a very large amount of French fries. If you know Five Guy burgers, I can eat an entire large order by myself. I have gotten better and now share a regular fry with two other folks but it does take will power not to order my own fry.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's Rosie's Unfried French Fries recipe. She's the chef who helped Oprah lose all that weight years ago.

http://www.tastebook.com/recipes/550499-Un-Fried-French-Fries?full_recipe=true

They take a long time to cook, but they taste just like a fresh, deep fried french fry. I use garlic on mine instead of Cajun spice.


----------



## sjc

Sure:  Make me hungry now.  Make me crave french fries why don't you.  That's it; eating out where FFs are on the menu!!

NOTE:  I just went to the wedding of my lifetime two weeks ago in New Jersey; you guys sure know how to throw a gig!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here's Rosie's Unfried French Fries recipe. She's the chef who helped Oprah lose all that weight years ago.
> 
> http://www.tastebook.com/recipes/550499-Un-Fried-French-Fries?full_recipe=true
> 
> They take a long time to cook, but they taste just like a fresh, deep fried french fry. I use garlic on mine instead of Cajun spice.


I added it to my recipe app. Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sjc said:


> Sure: Make me hungry now. Make me crave french fries why don't you. That's it; eating out where FFs are on the menu!!
> 
> NOTE: I just went to the wedding of my lifetime two weeks ago in New Jersey; you guys sure know how to throw a gig!!


Yes we do!!!


----------



## Annalog

Jeff said:


> Well, well. You live and learn. I never smoked french-fries.


I haven't tried smoking french fries either. Maybe with mesquite wood and a little barbecue sauce?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> I haven't tried smoking french fries either. Maybe with mesquite wood and a little barbecue sauce?


Sounds good to me!


----------



## 908tracy

Nope. Not smoking....french fries either!  Of course now I am hungry too!!

It was just a year for me since I last lit up. YAYZ!!! (A year and twelve days to be exact)


----------



## Jeff

Yay, Tracy.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

908tracy said:


> Nope. Not smoking....french fries either! Of course now I am hungry too!!
> 
> It was just a year for me since I last lit up. YAYZ!!! (A year and twelve days to be exact)


Great news! Wooohooo


----------



## Annalog

908tracy said:


> Nope. Not smoking....french fries either! Of course now I am hungry too!!
> 
> It was just a year for me since I last lit up. YAYZ!!! (A year and twelve days to be exact)


Fabulous, Tracy!!!

(Sorry about the french fries.  )


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> Nope. Not smoking....french fries either! Of course now I am hungry too!!
> 
> It was just a year for me since I last lit up. YAYZ!!! (A year and twelve days to be exact)


My goodness, Tracey, has it been that long? What a struggle you had to even get started quitting and here you are a year later.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Breathing to substitute smoking is good start for making up the energy smoking provides...


----------



## 908tracy

Thank you everyone!

Yes, what a struggle it was to get my head and heart around the idea of quitting! It was well worth it though.  

Keep fighting the good fight my friends!


----------



## Annalog

I hope everyone is doing well. I think of this thread when thinking of reaching healthy goals. 

I have finally reached my "Weigh less than DH" goal. I have weighed less than him by the scale for a couple weeks but now I also weigh less than him by more than a pound by our weight trend lines using an exponential weighted average. (Yes, I am still a geek!) I expect to stay less than him from now on unless the Halloween candy or holiday meals result in a temporary change. 

Also, I saw someone using an e-cig in a store the other day. I was surprised as it made me think it was years ago when smoking in public buildings was common.

All the best on your health goals!


----------



## Jeff

Congratulations, Anna.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> I hope everyone is doing well. I think of this thread when thinking of reaching healthy goals.
> 
> I have finally reached my "Weigh less than DH" goal. I have weighed less than him by the scale for a couple weeks but now I also weigh less than him by more than a pound by our weight trend lines using an exponential weighted average. (Yes, I am still a geek!) I expect to stay less than him from now on unless the Halloween candy or holiday meals result in a temporary change.
> 
> Also, I saw someone using an e-cig in a store the other day. I was surprised as it made me think it was years ago when smoking in public buildings was common.
> 
> All the best on your health goals!


You really did it this time! Congratulations!


----------



## Annalog

Thank you, Jeff and Gertie!

When I met DH in junior high school, I was slim but he was skinny. The same was true when we married eight years later. He was so skinny that it was difficult to find jeans with a small enough waist and a long enough inseam to fit him. He went from skinny to slim to average to slightly overweight and is now working on losing weight. This last month marks the first time I have ever weighed less than him since we met 47 years ago. I find it difficult to believe that I now weigh more than four pounds less than him according to our scale and that I have dropped 5 inches from my waist line. 

Next goals: 
Go from obese to overweight.
Drop my top blood pressure number consistently below 120 so that my doctor can start taking me off blood pressure medications. (I am close - usually in the low 120s, but not yet below 120.)


----------



## geoffthomas

I am so happy for you, Anna.

I learned something new from my Heart Bypass Surgery:
Smoking can cause blocked arteries just like cholesterol buildup can.
Not sure how it all works, but I am now more aware that smoking contributes to this as well as lung cancer.  So PLEASE, if you haven't quit yet .... do it now!

And my new mantra - check early, check often.
All preventative diagnostics.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I am so happy for you, Anna.
> 
> I learned something new from my Heart Bypass Surgery:
> Smoking can cause blocked arteries just like cholesterol buildup can.
> Not sure how it all works, but I am now more aware that smoking contributes to this as well as lung cancer. So PLEASE, if you haven't quit yet .... do it now!
> 
> And my new mantra - check early, check often.
> All preventative diagnostics.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Geoff, are you saying you recently had heart bypass surgery?


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:
 

> Geoff, are you saying you recently had heart bypass surgery?


You missed that? Sorry. I should have told you.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I missed that. Yikes


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> You missed that? Sorry. I should have told you.


Yeah, I missed it.

Geoff, it must have been posted somewhere around KB but I didn't see it. At least I can still send you flowers.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah, I posted in the Prayer thread in One Year Bible.

Briefly:
I went in on the 15th for a preventative medical "nuclear" treadmill test.
Was scheduled for an angiogram on the 18th and wound up with triple bypass on the 22nd.
Sent home on the 25th.  9 blockages, 3 of them 90%.  
So exercise, watch your weight, keep your cholesteral down, DON'T SMOKE, and .....
test early, test often.
I am fortunate to have a healthy heart.
Love you all....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah, I posted in the Prayer thread in One Year Bible.
> 
> Briefly:
> I went in on the 15th for a preventative medical "nuclear" treadmill test.
> Was scheduled for an angiogram on the 18th and wound up with triple bypass on the 22nd.
> Sent home on the 25th. 9 blockages, 3 of them 90%.
> So exercise, watch your weight, keep your cholesteral down, DON'T SMOKE, and .....
> test early, test often.
> I am fortunate to have a healthy heart.
> Love you all....


Wow! I'm so glad you're still with us.


----------



## Annalog

geoffthomas said:


> I am so happy for you, Anna.
> ...


Thanks, Geoff. I am so happy that you have a healthy heart!

My doctor and I also believe in testing early and often. I also have a healthy heart even if it has an electrical irregularity (reversed T waves) that disappears when the heart is working (such as during stress tests).


----------



## sjc

*Anna: Yipppeeeeee!! Congrats.*









*Geoffthomas: I will say it again...*









*UPDATE:* Joe has been doing fantastic. We have been out in social situations (when he is at his weakest when it comes to smoking) and he has been fine. He tried to cheat a couple months ago: He bought a "loosie" and was sitting out on the front steps to smoke it. I happened home unexpectedly; I banged on the window so hard he jumped a mile. He was horrified. He didn't even get a chance to light it. I whispered in his ear "You don't need that" took the cigarette out of his hand and ground it with my heel. He couldn't believe my timing and saw it as a sign. He said that I was right; he didn't need it and apologized. We talked about it and what was stressing him. I didn't scream or give ultimatums. The last cheat before that was May 18th. I know he is doing well because others that are around him have told me that they haven't seen him cheat. So far as I can tell... He quit in January had a cheat in March, a cheat in May, and a cheat in August. He's probably due for a cheat soon. Hopefully not. Like Geoff said, 5 minutes at a time!!

CONTINUED SUCCESS TO THOSE WHO HAVE LICKED IT AND TO THOSE WHO ARE TRYING.
Thank you all so much for your help in my helping Joe. He really has come a long way. Do I think he's licked it completely... we'll see.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Big congrats to Joe and to you, too, for being supportive.

No, we never lick it. It's always there, waiting to catch us unawares. Lately, the urge has been almost overpowering. A ciggie would be an excuse to take a break from a life that has become way too hectic. 

Don't worry. I won't. But that's not saying I don't want to. 

We were in the mall yesterday and I was looking longingly at the e-cig kiosk, but I won't even do that.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am with Gertie.
During this whole mess, I think fondly of how "satisfying" it would be to have a cigarette.
Yeah even though it hurts when I have to cough, I remember how "therapeutic" a cig seemed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I am with Gertie.
> During this whole mess, I think fondly of how "satisfying" it would be to have a cigarette.
> Yeah even though it hurts when I have to cough, I remember how "therapeutic" a cig seemed.


Did you ever suck on a menthol cough drop and smoke at the same time when you had a cold? Ah, the lengths to which the addicted will go.


----------



## 908tracy

Anna,

Big congrats to you my friend!!!  Keep it up girl, you're doing great!

Geoffthomas!

I never visit that thread you mentioned, but sure am sorry I missed all you were going through! (((hugs))) and so glad you are with us my friend!!! Yikes!

Gertie,

You always make me giggle!!!! (menthol cough drop and a smoke!)  lol  <3

sjc,

Yay!!! for you and Joe!!!  Congratulate him for us?! Way to go!


----------



## sjc

geoffthomas said:


> I am with Gertie.
> During this whole mess, I think fondly of how "satisfying" it would be to have a cigarette.
> Yeah even though it hurts when I have to cough, I remember how "therapeutic" a cig seemed.


KEY WORD: "SEEMED" Xo

ALL: Thanks, we're trying (well he's trying; I'm supporting) that's all we can do!!


----------



## Lyndl

Tracey,  I can't believe it's been a year...  what fantastic news!  

Anna,  well done on dropping the weight.    I am trying to do the same

Geoff,  glad to hear you're feeling good.  


Go Team !!!!


----------



## Jen

Oh my gosh, I've missed SO MUCH!!!!

*Geoffthomas*, I didn't hear about that - how scary!!!! I'm so glad to hear you're doing okay. We need you, so please take care of yourself!!

*Tracy* - *CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* A whole year, wow. Boy am I proud of you!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Anna* - *CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* to you too!!!!! That's great news.

*sjc*, I'm so happy to hear Joe has been doing well!! That's great news. It's a terrible addiction, I think only those who have been a smoker fully understand. Now, I cannot even STAND the smell of it. I can't believe I inhaled those things for 10 years, but it's the addiction thing again. Hopefully he keeps on doing well!!

As for me, I've gained a decent amount of weight lately thanks to a new medication (I now for the first time in YEARS sleep like a baby, but I've gained 15 pounds.......it's a tough trade, be skinny and sleep terribly, or be fat and rested....for now I'm choosing fat and rested trying to work on it), so that's not good - but I'm a month and a half away from being a non smoker for 3 YEARS!! I can't believe it.

Keep it up everyone!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Three years is fabulous, Jen!! 

It'll be three years in February since Chris started this thread so she could see her grandson. How wonderful to see how many more people it's helped.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is incredible to think that it has been that long.
And see what one person's desire has brought about.
This is indeed a "good work".

just sayin......


----------



## sjc

Thank you all.  So far so good.  I struggle with trust issues; but I'm coming along.

CONTINUED SUCCESS TO YOU.
Anna:
Tracy:
Jen: W2G!!

Gertie:  You make me laugh so hard, I have to catch my breath!!


----------



## Ergodic Mage

Resurrecting old thread instead of creating a new one.

Today completes my second week without having a cigarette. happyhappyjoyjoy

What I've noticed the most is that sleep is much deeper and I'm feeling refreshed in the morning. I'm still coughing but not sure if it's from still having crap in my lungs from smoking or from being sick since New Years Eve.

Though I'm done with the main physical symptoms there are still times I feel like a heroine addict scrunched in the corner going through withdrawal symptoms. I've tried to quit before but it's never seemed this tough in the past.

Oh and of course there is the "drink a gallon of water a day", "drink a gallon of water a day", "drink a gallon of water a day", "drink a gallon of water a day", and now I'm so d*mn tired of water! ha
And of course there is this new candy cane addiction that I seem to be forming. Could that be worst?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Ergodic Mage: Great work. Keep it up. Geoff likes to remind folks to not smoke for the next five minutes. 

I would guess that the cough is illness. If it has been two weeks I would go to the Doctor. I waited too long and ended up with pneumonia which came back after the first round of treatment. Please don't delay.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ergodic Mage said:


> Resurrecting old thread instead of creating a new one.
> 
> Today completes my second week without having a cigarette. happyhappyjoyjoy
> 
> What I've noticed the most is that sleep is much deeper and I'm feeling refreshed in the morning. I'm still coughing but not sure if it's from still having crap in my lungs from smoking or from being sick since New Years Eve.
> 
> Though I'm done with the main physical symptoms there are still times I feel like a heroine addict scrunched in the corner going through withdrawal symptoms. I've tried to quit before but it's never seemed this tough in the past.
> 
> Oh and of course there is the "drink a gallon of water a day", "drink a gallon of water a day", "drink a gallon of water a day", "drink a gallon of water a day", and now I'm so d*mn tired of water! ha
> And of course there is this new candy cane addiction that I seem to be forming. Could that be worst?


Good job! We understand how hard it is. And yes, it's just like a heroin addiction, only worse. The stop-smoking groups will tell you that smoking is ten times as addictive as heroin.

It's not just the nicotine (you get over that pretty quick), it's the psychological craving. The habit of reaching for a cigarette, the triggers that make you want one (talking on the phone, getting in the car, after meals, with coffee), are the toughest things to get over.

I like to say I'm a smoker who doesn't smoke. I will always be a smoker. In fact, I've been craving one all day after nine years smoke free. I'm just more in the habit of not reaching for one, than I am reaching for one.

Keep it up. You can do it if you really *want *to do it for yourself.


----------



## HAGrant

Ergodic Mage, good luck! Congratulations on the 2 weeks.  

I quit, holy cow, 25 years ago. I can't believe it's been that long. 

The heroin (oops, not heroine - I'll take that feeling  )  withdrawal feeling will pass. I had that, too, but eventually it went away and I felt like a normal person who never thought about cigarettes.

I hope this helps somebody -- what I did:

(1) Motive: I'd tried to quit many times for many reasons, but could never get beyond a month. Finally I just got mad at myself. The only valid reason to smoke is for pleasure. I couldn't limit it to that. I had to have a cigarette to go with all the little ups and downs of the day, exactly like a drug addict. Also, cigarettes were always giving me sore throats and I always wondered if I was getting throat cancer. I didn't want to live like that any more.

(2) Reality check: I told myself I was an addict. My guilt, everything, went along with being an addict. If anything else made me sick, food for example, I would just stop eating it, but I couldn't do that with cigarettes.

(3) I knew that even if I stopped smoking on my own, I would probably start again. I signed up for Smokenders, a stop smoking program. It cost some serious bucks, but I never smoked again. I actually quit before the program started, but I went anyway, a good decision. A lot of hospitals have free programs.

(4) I got serious. I avoided all smokers and places where I could smell smoke for at least six months. I didn't want to tempt myself.

(5) I felt fragile for about 4 months, then stronger and stronger. The first few weeks were the worst. Then it got much better. If you stick with it, you will return to being a totally normal nonsmoker who never thinks about cigarettes. Think of yourself as a nonsmoker. Choose good things for yourself down that path. Thousands of people have done it. You can, too.

Best of luck!

Holly Grant


----------



## Jeff

Stick with it, Ergodic Mage. Quitting is hard but you can do it when you make up your mind to. I smoked for over fifty years and quit a hundred times. The last time I quit was about ten months ago. I think I have it beat this time.


----------



## geoffthomas

Congrats, Ergodic and HA (You too, Jeff).
This is one of the most important things you can do, for yourself.

I do say "just don't smoke the next one".
and I also say "I (and you) am still a smoker-who-doesn't - not an ex-smoker.
I will make it easy on you - so that you don't have to read the old posts - I smoked two and a half packs of Marlboros per day for 20 years.  Now I have not smoked for 27 years.
But I just had a triple bypass surgery in October.  The smoking could have contributed to the 9 blockages (30-90%) in my arteries.  Smoking has definitely been shown to cause the arteries to become constricted.  I did not know about the smoking connection before the bypass. 
One more reason to quit .... and stay quit.


just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Speaking of constricted arteries, a friend of mine who is a heavy smoker and drinker (something like 50+ years, now) has constricted arteries in her brain. She's in intensive physical therapy to help restore her balance and has to walk with a special walker.


----------



## 908tracy

Ergodic Mage,

Congratulations on 2 weeks!!!  That is wonderful!  Candy canes, hard candy, whatever it takes for now, just keep on keeping on.

5 minutes at a time.....you're doing fabulous, and we are right here to cheer you on!!!


----------



## sjc

Wow...I learn something new every time I visit this thread. 
2 weeks is big.  Congrats!! Keep kicking. To those who have done well; keep on doing what you are doing. For those who haven't:  Today is the start of a brand new day.


----------



## Jen

Welcome and CONGRATS *Ergodic Mage*!!!! The first couple of weeks were by far the hardest for me. As others have said I am a smoker who no longer smokes, but I still get cravings sometimes. They're mostly fleeting, but I still get them. I just passed my 3 year anniversary!!! I'm with *Tracy* - candy canes are waaaaaay better than cigarettes, so focus on that for now. THEN worry about your candy cane addiciton!!!

My biggest tip is to remember to breathe deep. If you find yourself wanting a cigarette, take 3 DEEP breaths (10 seconds in and 10 seconds out, breathe as far in as humaly possible, then as far out as you can), and then see if you still want one. I think this is the reason yoga really helped me quit.


----------



## Lyndl

So happy to welcome another member of our little support group.  Congratulations Ergodic Mage, on your first couple of weeks.

I quit 2.5 years ago. Everyone has their own method and coping mechanisms.  Mine was cold turkey. I just stopped and haven't touched a cigarette since. The cravings went away very quickly, but the habit was the hardest part.  What to do with my hands?  Use them to put food in my mouth of course.  I think the subsequent weight gain is healthier than the alternatives so I'm happy   

If you fall off, just get back on again.  And visit us here as often as you like.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lyndl said:


> If you fall off, just get back on again.


Second that, and don't be afraid to 'fess up. We don't judge, here. We just support and encourage and we definitely understand.


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Second that, and don't be afraid to 'fess up. We don't judge, here. We just support and encourage and we *definitely understand*.


Oh we definitely do understand!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

You are going to love it here.


----------



## Ergodic Mage

Wow now this is what I call support!!!! Thanks everyone for your stories and encouragement and proving again what a wonderful place KB is. I've had a very tough time today but getting through with encouragement and a slightly sour orange (go figure ha).
The anxiety roller coaster is bothersome since I have a history of anxiety and related issues. Of course increased anxiety might go along with trying to get my high-school senior into the high priced college he wants to attend. Well I never needed that second house, or the Lamborgini and the ISS trip was just pure wishful thinking, and I don't need steady hands.



geoffthomas said:


> "I (and you) am still a smoker-who-doesn't - not an ex-smoker.


Great thought - If I can adapt it to suit me:
"I'm a smoker that chooses not to smoke."


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ergodic Mage said:


> Wow now this is what I call support!!!! Thanks everyone for your stories and encouragement and proving again what a wonderful place KB is. I've had a very tough time today but getting through with encouragement and a slightly sour orange (go figure ha).
> The anxiety roller coaster is bothersome since I have a history of anxiety and related issues. Of course increased anxiety might go along with trying to get my high-school senior into the high priced college he wants to attend. Well I never needed that second house, or the Lamborgini and the ISS trip was just pure wishful thinking, and I don't need steady hands.
> Great thought - If I can adapt it to suit me:
> "I'm a smoker that chooses not to smoke."


That's exactly right! Congrats on getting through a tough day.


----------



## 908tracy

Woo!  It makes my day to hear that you are hanging in there and conquering the beast one day at a time.

Kudos to you!

Now about that Lamborghini.....hey we can dream right?


----------



## sjc

Put your cigarette money in a jar.
I call it my Italy fund....Someday!!


----------



## 908tracy

Thinking of you today EM, and wishing you well!!!


----------



## Ergodic Mage

Thanks Tracy! It's going well today, no corner scrunching nor cold sweats, just a few briefs "must resist" moments. Celebrating with a couple of beers. Now I wonder about camping drinking and smoking this summer, that was a problem last time I tried.

Gertie thx, that was the first of two gold stars yesterday. My boss threw one out when I sent and email of "has anyone tried ..." and of course no one had.

geoff your bypass information got me to thinking (dangerous I know). I've heard that statistically harmful smoking effects are gone after 5 years, but does that hold true for long term smoking? I've smoked for 30 years so wonder if that much accumulation can ever be completely overcome. I understand this doesn't necessarily apply to cancer anyway.

Speaking of savings of not smoking, I'm running the numbers through my head. If all goes well (yeah right) my son's college will probably cost $1,000 a month for 10 years. Smoking generally cost $150-200 a month, so not smoking (I like that better than 'quitting') could cover up to 20% of the college expense.
Hey that's one hell of a good deal!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good going, EM! You're definitely on your way.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

A few articles to help keep folks on track. So Ladies, stop smoking because the risk is greater now then it was in the 1960's. And everyone, stop smoking because it decreases the asthma risk for kids. So there are benefits for you and the population as a whole.

http://vitals.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/01/23/16665725-risk-of-death-from-lung-cancer-rises-in-women-smokers?lite

Female smokers are more likely to die from lung cancer now than a few decades ago, a new study says.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-21067532

There was a sharp fall in the number of children admitted to hospital with severe asthma after smoke-free legislation was introduced in England, say researchers. 
A study showed a 12% drop in the first year after the law to stop smoking in enclosed public places came into force. The authors say there is growing evidence that many people are opting for smoke-free homes as well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MamaProfCrash said:


> A few articles to help keep folks on track. So Ladies, stop smoking because the risk is greater now then it was in the 1960's.


Because of all the additives. When I quit in '69, I quit cold turkey. As y'all know, I went back to smoking 20 years later and it took me a lot of tries to not reach for the smokes anymore.


----------



## Jen

Even more reason to quit, not that there aren't a zillion of them. As a society we've come a LONG way since then, I mean back then everyone smoked and now - I feel like I hardly ever come into contact with it. I felt like such an outsider when I smoked, always sneaking off. Before we know it, it'll hardly be a problem. I hope so anyway!!

*Ergodic Mage *, glad you're still doing okay! Camping and smoking, boy do I understand that. I lived on a campground with a pack of smokes in my pocket while I was in college!! Hopefully now you'll just enjoy the smell of the fresh air!! I don't know if 30 years of smoking can be undone totally, but every day you'll purge more and more of it out of your system. Within a few weeks I bet you'll start to feel a lot more energy and just all around healthier!! Once that kicks in it's almost easier to stay quit - at least that's how it was for me.


----------



## Natasha Holme

Eat the contents of a full ashtray.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NatashaHolme said:


> Eat the contents of a full ashtray.


Not helpful.


----------



## Jeff

NatashaHolme said:


> Eat the contents of a full ashtray.


I agree with Gertie. Your comment's not helpful to anyone who's struggling to overcome a powerful addiction.


----------



## HAGrant

Jen said:


> *Ergodic Mage *, glad you're still doing okay! Camping and smoking, boy do I understand that. I lived on a campground with a pack of smokes in my pocket while I was in college!! Hopefully now you'll just enjoy the smell of the fresh air!! I don't know if 30 years of smoking can be undone totally, but every day you'll purge more and more of it out of your system. Within a few weeks I bet you'll start to feel a lot more energy and just all around healthier!! Once that kicks in it's almost easier to stay quit - at least that's how it was for me.


Good post. I agree, go out for a walk, look at the gorgeous sky, and breathe the fresh air. As your body begins to heal, your sense of smell will come back. When I smoked, I didn't realize the cigarettes had almost killed off my sense of smell... and I began to fully smell flowers, sunlight, the wind, delicious food in restaurants, even soap better than I could before.


----------



## Jen

Plus, it's nice to take a deep breath without coughing!!  



NatashaHolme said:


> Eat the contents of a full ashtray.


I'm with Gertie too. Kind of disrespectful to what we go through here! There just isn't any need for that. This is a support thread.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is great being able to breath without coughing but my experience comes from colds, pneumonia, and asthma. bleeechhhh coughing


----------



## HAGrant

When I quit for the final time, I needed some rewards to look forward to, so I joined a history book club (it was really fun to receive the packages in the mail), bought high quality teas and coffee, and traveled... I went to five countries that year (England, Scotland, France, Mexico, and Guatemala). 

Travel was a great way to get myself away from thinking about cigarettes. I recommend that to anybody trying to break a vicious habit.  You don't have to travel far, either. A weekend trip, a day trip, anything to give you fresh horizons and remind you that there is more to life.


----------



## Jen

I totally agree!!!  With at least incentivizing (if that's a word...) yourself in some way - after I had been quit for a year I bought myself an iPad.  And after I had it I couldn't go back to smoking, I already rewarded myself!!  

It's also fun to do this - I've been quit for 3 years and one month.  If they're at about $5 a pack which I think is underestimating, and I smoked a pack a day - I've saved $5,625.  WOAH!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jen said:


> I totally agree!!! With at least incentivizing (if that's a word...) yourself in some way - after I had been quit for a year I bought myself an iPad. And after I had it I couldn't go back to smoking, I already rewarded myself!!
> 
> It's also fun to do this - I've been quit for 3 years and one month. If they're at about $5 a pack which I think is underestimating, and I smoked a pack a day - I've saved $5,625. WOAH!


Woah is right! I stopped nearly nine years ago. That's $28,125. Where is that money? I should have been tucking it away.


----------



## Natasha Holme

Jen said:


> I'm with Gertie too. Kind of disrespectful to what we go through here! There just isn't any need for that. This is a support thread.


I wasn't meaning to be disrespectful. I meant it seriously. Someone I knew managed to quit by making herself eat her meals mixed with ash from her ashtray. Sorry for the offence.


----------



## Jeff

NatashaHolme said:


> Sorry for the offence.


You're forgiven. It's easy to be misunderstood. I offend people all the time, and sometimes it's unintentional.


----------



## Natasha Holme

Jeff said:


> You're forgiven. It's easy to be misunderstood. I offend people all the time, and sometimes it's unintentional.


Ha ha. And phew


----------



## Lyndl

I estimate that in 2 years & 7 months I have saved $7890    -  outrageous


----------



## 908tracy

Whoa!!!

In 1 year and 5 months I saved $5156.61.    

That is using the 70.00 per week per carton that I was spending at the time I quit. Could be even more by now though. Sheesh!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

When I quit, I spent $100 a month. That's because we could buy our smokes at the Seminole stores tax free. It made a heck of a difference.  If prices had stayed the same, I would have saved around $10K. Good grief.

Tracy, my daughter had as hard a time quitting as you did, but she finally did it for the dog. I know it's got to be hard for her to not smoke because she works in a bar.


----------



## sjc

I always think of the $$ saved. Those cancer sticks aren't cheap. 20% savings on college is huge. That alone should be incentive enough! 
I also think of the junk in the tobacco fields; from mice and critters to poop and God knows what else. Ewwww. Keep up the good work. ...and yes, my mother is still trying to blow up my father.


----------



## 908tracy

Oh Gertie, I do suppose it would be very hard for your daughter working in a bar!!! Ack! Bless that little doggie for being her inspiration to do it!

sjc, Oh no! Mom still trying to blow up Dad!!! I never once thought of the tobacco fields. Mice, and poop? Just another reason I'm happy it's behind me.


----------



## sjc

Gertie:  agree; very difficult given that environment. Kudos.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah - it is good to have this one behind me (for 27 years now).
Now I am trying to figure out how to eat healthy and control that one.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

HAGrant said:


> Good post. I agree, go out for a walk, look at the gorgeous sky, and breathe the fresh air. As your body begins to heal, your sense of smell will come back. When I smoked, I didn't realize the cigarettes had almost killed off my sense of smell... and I began to fully smell flowers, sunlight, the wind, delicious food in restaurants, even soap better than I could before.


Good points. We don't realize how much we miss that can make us feel better than smoking.

I believe: "Good habits can be as addictive as bad ones". We just need to try. i am totally addicted to nice walk and breathing exercises. I miss these even if I skip for one day. Good luck to all those who are trying to stop smoking..


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Just imagine how much money you could save for retirement if you set aside that money for retirement or college...


----------



## Ergodic Mage

My family and I are big into camping, swimming (well they swim) and hiking. In the fall, after our camping season ends we take day trips to different woods and river locations for some great hiking. Unfortunately we could not this fall as my wife had a torn miniscus and needed surgery to repair, I missed the tiring and very relaxing days of trying not to get lost, (it has happened) ha.
This year's vacation is finally out to Yellowstone with a short stop in the Badlands and Black hills. I figure we might do just a little bit of hiking and exploration in Wy and SD this year.

Gertie, I can't imagine the difficulty your daughter is overcoming, tell her to keep up the good work!

geoff, eating better and more balanced meals is the next on my list. My wife does a great job of eating well, but I just eat whatever I get my hands upon, like mints, cookies and that extra piece of arrachera. Too much meat and not enough vegetables is also starting to take a toll on this older body and mind.

Well today makes it 3 weeks without smoking a cigarette. Yeah! The harsh withdrawal seems to be completely over and even the strong mental temptations are diminishing in frequency and intensity.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ergodic Mage said:


> Well today makes it 3 weeks without smoking a cigarette. Yeah! The harsh withdrawal seems to be completely over and even the strong mental temptations are diminishing in frequency and intensity.


The third week is a danger point. Big congrats on making it that far! But to quote Han Solo, "Don't get cocky, Kid."

Eight years after I quit, I was coming home from a sleep study. They'd woken me up at some ungodly hour and all I could think of was I needed a Pepsi and a cigarette. It was like I'd completely forgotten that I didn't smoke anymore. I saw an open convenience store and nearly turned in. Thank goodness I came to my senses before I did. You never know when it's going to sneak up on you.


----------



## Ergodic Mage

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The third week is a danger point. Big congrats on making it that far! But to quote Han Solo, "Don't get cocky, Kid."


How prophetic of you ha. Friday night, after drinking with a friend I had a cigarette, crap. I figured alcohol would be the hardest to overcome since it can suppress inhibitions and determination.
The good thing is that it was only the one and I have not experienced any physical craving. I have a bit higher mental craving but nothing too severe.

Must remember to say "NO" much stronger when I drink.


----------



## 908tracy

Yes, what Gertie was referring to is known as the icky 3's. It is 3 days, 3 weeks, then 3 months. I won't say that after that it's total smooth sailing, but those are definite danger points.

Ok, you slipped....what's important here is that you got up, dusted yourself off and jumped right back in with both feet!

Proud of you!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ergodic Mage said:


> How prophetic of you ha. Friday night, after drinking with a friend I had a cigarette, crap. I figured alcohol would be the hardest to overcome since it can suppress inhibitions and determination.
> The good thing is that it was only the one and I have not experienced any physical craving. I have a bit higher mental craving but nothing too severe.
> 
> Must remember to say "NO" much stronger when I drink.


A slip is not a fall. Good job!


----------



## Jeff

Ergodic Mage said:


> Must remember to say "NO" much stronger when I drink.


I restarted smoking cigarettes after having stopped for almost a year for the exact same reason twice. The first time was in a bar in France where everyone was smoking and they kept offering me cigarettes. The next time was in Japan where exactly same thing happened. You'd have thought that the first time would have been lesson enough, but the social part of smoking was the main hook that always grabbed me when I was young. Later, when the tobacco companies started loading cigarettes with extra nicotine to make them more addictive, smoking became a physical need.

Hang in there.


----------



## geoffthomas

The best news is that you are not ashamed of slipping up (I hope) - cause it happens.
And that you did not try to hide it (even from strangers like us) - one needs to admit mistakes.
This is why it is important to focus on not smoking for the next 5 minutes.....what I call not smoking the next one.  Because it is too hard to focus on never smoking again ... that is too big an undertaking to try.  It is like eating an elephant - one bite at a time.

just sayin......


----------



## Ergodic Mage

Thanks all for the support, again!
Yes geoff, your previous suggestions lead me to the "I choose not to smoke approach" which helped yesterday morning. I woke up and admitted I made a mistake and then chose not to have another. thx for your sage advice.


----------



## Lyndl

I'm glad to hear you're hanging in there. One small slip ... OK there's a really awful pun... not going there!    You're doing well!


----------



## sjc

You know what??...
You were honest with yourself and us.  So now you pick yourself up; dust yourself off and get back on the wagon.  GOOD FOR YOU.  You can do this!!


----------



## Ergodic Mage

Still doing good and have not had a cigarette, after that one, but damn has my anxiety shot through the roof in the last few weeks.
I normally suffer bouts of anxiety and reducing it was a reason to stop smoking, but this is one of the worst episodes I've had in years.
I know it will take time after 30 years of the "supposed" relaxation of smoking so I'll just have to start doing other improvements for mental and physical health.
Some time on the tread mill and old workout equipment, better eating fruits and veggies, and maybe some vitamin supplements. I am also contemplating St. John's Wort which has helped take the edge off anxiety in the past.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hang in there.....
You CAN make it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ergodic Mage said:


> Still doing good and have not had a cigarette, after that one, but d*mn has my anxiety shot through the roof in the last few weeks.
> I normally suffer bouts of anxiety and reducing it was a reason to stop smoking, but this is one of the worst episodes I've had in years.
> I know it will take time after 30 years of the "supposed" relaxation of smoking so I'll just have to start doing other improvements for mental and physical health.
> Some time on the tread mill and old workout equipment, better eating fruits and veggies, and maybe some vitamin supplements. I am also contemplating St. John's Wort which has helped take the edge off anxiety in the past.


You are doing so fantastically well, EM.


----------



## sjc

You can do it!  A slip up is fixable; such, being your honesty. You didn't have to share that; but your doing so, proves your determination. Keep up the good work. Kudos.


----------



## Lyndl

Impressive! You aren't letting your aanxiety be the cause of smoking again.  Keep it up, you're doing great!


----------



## 908tracy

Hang in there EM, you're doing fabulous!!!


----------



## Jeff

Think I'll go buy a cigar. Not.


----------



## sjc

Hope all is well.  Wishing you all a healthy happy smoke free day!!


----------



## geoffthomas

It is nice that we have so many successful smokers who have quit.
Please know that you are prayed for, that you may stay strong.
And if you need to quit, please feel free to come share with us.


----------



## sjc

I need dark chocolate right now. Wish I could send one of the dogs to the store!  Talk about cravings for an addiction!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sjc said:


> I need dark chocolate right now. Wish I could send one of the dogs to the store! Talk about cravings for an addiction!!


----------



## Ergodic Mage

Dark Chocolate Craving, craving, craving ...

Crap now we need a "Dark Chocolate Support" thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ergodic Mage said:


> Dark Chocolate Craving, craving, craving ...
> 
> Crap now we need a "Dark Chocolate Support" thread.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Hehehe Gertie

I made dark chocolate brownies with walnuts and white chocolate chips. Yummy.


----------



## Jeff

Chocolate is disgusting. Ugh! Time for a cigar.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Chocolate is disgusting. Ugh! Time for a cigar.


We're watching you!


----------



## Jeff

Sorry. My gag reflex kicked in.


----------



## HAGrant

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


>


So cute!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Sorry. My gag reflex kicked in.


Pink is definitely not your color.


----------



## sjc

I do think we need a chocolate helpline. Sometimes I actually drool thinking about it. The old salivary glands start working overtime. I pass a little place 2x per day which sells homemade candy. They specialize in dark chocolate coconut clusters. You have no idea the amount of willpower it takes. Willy Wonka would blush.


----------



## EttieneV

Ergodic Mage How are you going now? I would love to know.


----------



## sjc

I bought a huge Dark Chocolate candy bar yesterday; I needed it like a drug. I ate half and the other half is sitting there in temptation. I hope you are all still doing well and NOT SMOKING.

Here is a sad situation; which will hopefully keep you on the right path:
I know a 19 year old boy who is being biopsied next week for possible lung cancer. Remember:  Cancer knows no age, sex, or color. 

PLEASE:  Continue to do well. If you fall off the wagon; hop right back on. In the words of Geoff:  A day at a time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sjc said:


> I bought a huge Dark Chocolate candy bar yesterday; I needed it like a drug. I ate half and the other half is sitting there in temptation. I hope you are all still doing well and NOT SMOKING.
> 
> Here is a sad situation; which will hopefully keep you on the right path:
> I know a 19 year old boy who is being biopsied next week for possible lung cancer. Remember: Cancer knows no age, sex, or color.
> 
> PLEASE: Continue to do well. If you fall off the wagon; hop right back on. In the words of Geoff: A day at a time.


There's no shame in a slip. A slip is not a fall. I'm always in danger of a slip and I don't forget it.


----------



## sjc

Hey everyone!!  Just checking in and checking up on everyone!!  Hope all is well.  1 dark chocolate candy bar:  split 3 ways. One sm box of leftover valentine choc also shared.  Doing OK.

HOW ARE YOU ALL DOING?


----------



## Jeff

Hang in there, sjc. Things are bound to get better.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am doing fine.  Still not smoking.  
Recovered from the bypass.  
Lost a lot of weight.
Become fit.
Lost a job/found a job.
Life goes on.
And I have all these wonderful friends here at KB.  
You are all "family".

just sayin......


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Doing great. Lucas is 10 months old and very active. Once we figured out that the Advair was causing my problems my winter of respiratory problems ended ( pneumonia twice, our respiratory infections, numerous asthma attacks). I have lost 25 pounds and am at a healthy, ie not over weight, weight for the first time since high school. Lots of visits with family since the arrival of Lucas. All in all, life is good.


----------



## Lyndl

Doing really well...  still not smoking, still not missing it  ... life is good


----------



## Jeff

Lyndl said:


> Doing really well... still not smoking, still not missing it ... life is good


Congratulations. I'm envious. I think about how enjoyable it would be to light my pipe at least once or twice every day. It's been a little over a year now since I quit.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah I agree with Jeff.  It was years before I didn't WANT a cigarette.
And a pipesmoker's pipe is an extension of his hand.  I still can't give mine away. And I will NEVER throw them out.
And I still remember, fondly, those days of smoking.
But I don't smoke.
And I won't smoke.
Because I choose not to.

just sayin.....


----------



## sjc

Geoff just nailed it:  It is a conscious choice. One which requires willpower and discipline; but a choice. A life altering one.


----------



## 908tracy

I am doing well too. Not missing it, not wanting it anymore!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Great news, Tracy.
See how easy it is, once it is behind you?
But I don't take "not smoking" for granted.  I assume every day that I could slip.
Congrats....how is (he) doing?


----------



## sjc

Woot Hoot!! Tracy!!


----------



## Lyndl

Tracy! That's so great.  And everyone else too.  I'm proud of us.


----------



## 908tracy

I am sad (but a very good lesson as to why we MUST always be cautious) to say that "he" slipped in January during a stressful time.   I am trying to be supportive and not nag him but oh I cannot wait until he is ready to rejoin me again. He is respectful of me in the fact that he will not smoke in front of me and he washes his hands upon returning inside the house. I detest that stench!!!


----------



## 908tracy

I surely hope ^^^that^^^ is not discouraging to anyone. It certainly was not my intention when posting, but when Geoff asked me I had to tell the truth. 

It IS a struggle, it IS an addiction, and it ISN'T easy....if it were, heck we would all quit right? To anyone beginning this journey, please remember to guard your quit at all times, and if you do slip just get right back on and keep on trying!

Bo will again, of this I am sure.


----------



## geoffthomas

We are always understanding of "slipping".
We have all been there.


----------



## Ergodic Mage

Glad to hear everyone is doing good. Keep it up!

I also am doing well and have kept my determination not to smoke. It's been 4 1/2 months since I chose to stop and though difficult I am very pleased with my results. I have those up days and those where I really have to struggle to not have a cigarette but as geoffthomas inspired, it's my choice and I'm choosing to say NO!

I previously mentioned the huge increase in stress, well it's still high but I've been able to get it back to a manageable level. To help I've made several lifestyle changes such as reducing caffeine, better diet, much more exercise and keeping active instead of watching TV or Internet.

Thanks all for the support and keep up the rewarding choice of staying smoke free.


----------



## geoffthomas

you have no idea how uplifting it is to hear that you are still not smoking.
Congratulations.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Lyndl said:


> Doing really well... still not smoking, still not missing it ... life is good


Congratulations! Glad to hear this. Do deep breathing if you ever feel the urge? Good luck!


----------



## 908tracy

Ergodic Madge,

That is WONDERFUL news!!!!  I'm so proud of you!


----------



## sjc

Woot Hoot!!
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jeff

Congratulations to everybody that's hanging tough and encouragement to those who're struggling.


----------



## Jen

Hey everyone! Sorry I haven't kept in touch!

I'm still smoke free! About 3-1/2 years now. I miss it every once in awhile, but more the break from work or when I have a drink or two. It passes in a few minutes, and get fewer and far between. I also choose not to smoke, so I'm confident I never will again! I've taken big steps at work taking over my family business, so life is chaotic and kind of stressful sometimes but good.

*Geoff*, I'm so happy to hear you're doing so well, I think of you often even though I can hardly check in anymore. We'll always be family!! Take good care of yourself!

*Tracy*, I'm SO happy to hear you're in the same place, but sorry to hear about "him". We know how strong the addiction is, so try to be understanding - but I have to admit that I am harder on smokers than I used to be, I'm hard on my mom. If I can quit in my incredibly stressful life at work, then my mom with a carefree life can too - she just chooses not to. It's frustrating, so I hear you - but I'm sorry you have to live with that smell! I detest it also, yuck. Hope he joins you again soon!!!!

*Prof*, I didn't know about all that, I'm sorry to hear that! But happy you're feeling better, and at least there was one positive in being sick! I'd love to lose 20 pounds about now!! Glad Lucas is happy and healthy too.

Hang in there everyone!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Thanks and congrats. Keep working on not smoking!

I have been great. Healthy and back at the gym. Lucas took his first steps today. He walked between my hubby and I a few times and returned to crawling. In a week or so he crawling should be gone.

He will be 1 in a few weeks.

It is nuts


----------



## sjc

Jen: Great!!  Thanks for saying hi n keep up the good work.
Mama:  Lucas has the right idea w this thread:
Baby Steps.

Love to all. Keep up the good work. Even if you're just trying. It's better than not at all.


----------



## Lyndl

Just passed 3 years last Saturday since I had a cigarette! I forgot about it, until someone asked me and I realised how long it's been.

It _can_ be done... 5 minutes at a time.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Congrats Lyndl!


----------



## geoffthomas

I am so happy for you.

Yes!!!!


----------



## Jen

YES!!!!!  Congratulations!  I felt really proud at 3 years too, like yep - I'm officially a NON SMOKER.  Feels amazing!!!!  5 minutes at a time!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Congrats to all you long term (and short term) non-smokers.

Just wanted to share that Marlboro has a special blend out which I saw advertised at a gas station. Guaranteed low prices, guaranteed always in stock. *$93.44 a carton*. Good lord. When I still smoked 10 years ago, I used to pay $100 a month for four cartons of Marlboro. If ever I'm tempted (and I'm tempted all the time), I think I'll go back to that gas station and stare at that sign again.


----------



## Jeff

Last week I gave my pipe cleaners and filters to the kids and tossed a hundred dollars worth of pipe tobacco in the trash. I'm still hanging on to my pipes. Maybe I'll toss them next April on my second smokeless anniversary.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Last week I gave my pipe cleaners and filters to the kids and tossed a hundred dollars worth of pipe tobacco in the trash. I'm still hanging on to my pipes. Maybe I'll toss them next April on my second smokeless anniversary.


You could build a nice sculpture with the pipes; sort of a memorial statue.

Congrats on the year of going smokeless!


----------



## Ergodic Mage

Congrats Jen and Lyndl, I can't wait to reach 3 years. Jeff those pipes gathering dust on the shelf could be a good reminder of why they are gathering all that dust, good job!


----------



## sjc

Thrilled for all of you. Congratulations and keep up the hard but good work.


----------



## Lyndl

Hope everyone is still doing OK.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well, at least in my case, I continue to be a smoker-who-doesn't.
After 27 years, I am not going to cave-in now.


----------



## Jeff

I'm still here too and I'm still an ex-smoker.


----------



## sjc

My guy Joe had his first slip in over a year.  Ugghhh.  Sneaked and bought a pack; I found it, I had a fit.  He's disappointed in himself; but we are good and he's back on the wagon.


----------



## geoffthomas

slips are good.....if they help confirm that quitting was the right thing to do.
Better is strong willpower.


----------



## sjc

I was just ticked that he had a year under his belt.  Ugggh.  It is what it is; moving forward and saying my prayers.


----------



## Jeff

sjc, it's an addiction. I quit cigarettes a dozen times when I was young, twice for over a year, and then started again in one minute. 

My downfall was always smokey bars where somebody was continually offering me a cigarette. Oh well, what will one hurt? Then, after bumming four or five more cigarettes, I'd buy a pack to pay the person back. And that, as they say, was that. 

I don't smoke, drink or start fights any more.


----------



## sjc

I hear you. Back on track...
Thanks for pulling me up by the bootstraps!!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Lyndl said:


> Just passed 3 years last Saturday since I had a cigarette! I forgot about it, until someone asked me and I realised how long it's been.
> It _can_ be done... 5 minutes at a time.


Congratulations Lyndl. Did you use any of the smoking help tips such as breathing, nicotine gum/patch, E-Cigarette etc? Thanks for sharing very encouraging progress....


----------



## sjc

Absolutely. Gertie and others enlightened us a ways back. 

Keep up the good work. Congratulations.


----------



## Lyndl

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Congratulations Lyndl. Did you use any of the smoking help tips such as breathing, nicotine gum/patch, E-Cigarette etc? Thanks for sharing very encouraging progress....


I'm almost embarassed to say that I used none of the above. I quit cold turkey after more than 30 years of smoking and never had a single conscious withdrawal symptom. I've occasionally had dreams where I'd had a cigarette and was angry or disappointed in myself for smoking but I never dreamed _the act of _ smoking..

I believe it's because I was ready to stop.


----------



## sjc

Lyndl
Fantastic...


----------



## 908tracy

Well hello all my KB family!!!

Gosh how I've missed you all. I don't know how I got away from here for so long, I certainly didn't intend to. I had a bit of a shock this summer and lost my Dad. Not sure if you all remember 2 years ago he was hospitalized with a bleeding ulcer? That was a two month stint in hospital/rehab center and then he was released. It happened all over again but this time he just wasn't able to pull through. He passed at the end of July. I know he is in a better place and no longer suffering, so I am ok.

Onto happier news, I am so happy to say that on Aug 31st I celebrated 2 years smoke free!   Tickled pink to also let you know that Bo joined me in the good fight and has been smoke free since Aug. 30th of this year!!! It can be done.

I am happy to see all of you are still doing so well, and continue to encourage others.

I will not stay away so long.....I really do not know exactly how that happened. 

(((hugs))) to all


----------



## sjc

Tracy: Awwwwww. Xo


----------



## 908tracy

Thank you sjc! (((hugs))) back at ya!


----------



## Lyndl

Tracy! That's so exciting, and I can't believe it's 2 years!  Glad to hear Bo is hanging in there too.


----------



## Jeff

*Don't read this unless you're still smoking or vacillating about quitting.*

Let me share a real life experience with you smokers.

Sunday morning I was taking a shower when I suddenly felt the urgent need to cough. I took a deep breath, coughed and something in my chest went pop. I've never felt pain like that before. Words can't describe it.

I managed to get the water shut off and the next thing I knew paramedics were hauling me off.

I have early stages of emphysema thanks to R. J. Reynolds convincing me that I needed to smoke their cigarettes in order to be a real man. When I coughed it burst an emphysema blister and opened a long rip in my left lung. I was damn near dead when I got to the hospital and a young intern had to aspirate my chest with a needle to keep my one working lung inflated. The needle was too short so a male nurse had to lean on it while we waited for a surgeon to put in a chest tube.

The chest tube was a new adventure in pain and it hasn't gotten any better.

If you're still smoking, stop. If you've quit and you're tempted to have one cigarette with a drink for Christmas, think about me and where I am now because of cigarettes. I would have given anything to have watched my great grandson open his gifts tomorrow, but I gave that away for a Camel when I was 18.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Annalog

Jeff, thinking of you and sending healing thoughts. My Christmas wish for you is many future Christmas mornings with your great grandson. 

I need to get back to losing weight -- it will make my heart happier.


----------



## Jeff

Thank you Chris and Anna. Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## 908tracy

(((Jeff)))

I too am so sorry to hear that you are in the hospital, but will echo the sentiments that you will have plenty more Christmases to enjoy with your great grandson. Hang in there!

Hugs to all and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Jeff

Merry Christmas, Tracy.


----------



## geoffthomas

Jeff ..... I cannot say how devastated I am by this occurrence.
You are a stabilizing force and we all need you.
I too was captivated by the Marlboro Man and smoked too much for too long.
I am just grateful that I quit 27 years ago.  

Please get better - will be in prayer for your complete and quick recovery.

just prayin......


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> just prayin......


 

You're a good man and a dear friend. Merry Christmas.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Get better Jeff. I am sorry that this happened and that you are in the hospital. Concentrate on healing and know that you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tessa

jeff
  
I'm so sorry  please take good care of your self 

remenber  go slow with every thing you do walking, talking, breathing try not to lose your breath.

Merry Christmas 

tessa


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff, I'm so sorry to hear about the emphysema. You didn't mention that before. That's got to be devastating for you and your family because it's a life-long thing. 

I think it's even worse for those who started smoking the last few decades because of all the additives. Not only harder to quit, but there's got to be more wear and tear on the lungs.

It's been 9.5 years since I've had a cigarette. I miss it every day and every day, I have to make the decision not to smoke.


----------



## Jeff

Thanks for the good wishes and Christmas cheer MamaProf and Tessa. Merry Christmas to you.

Gertie, I didn't know about the emphysema before.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Thanks for the good wishes and Christmas cheer MamaProf and Tessa. Merry Christmas to you.
> 
> Gertie, I didn't know about the emphysema before.


It's just one thing on top of the other. My Christmas wish this year is for your speedy recovery.


----------



## DL_Snell

How are e-cigarettes?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DL_Snell said:


> How are e-cigarettes?


I'm no expert, but on the positive side, you're not inhaling smoke, tar, and other very harmful additives and they do seem to help people quit tobacco. On the negative side, you're inhaling nicotine vapor and nicotine is still a poison. I don't know if there have been any actual studies, but you might do a search.

On my really bad days, I think about trying ecigs, but then, knowing me, it would probably be a very short step back to the real thing. I'm better off staying in the habit of not smoking.


----------



## DL_Snell

Gertie, I thought I'd heard on NPR or some such that, yeah, eCig smokers tend to backslide into actual cigarettes. It also seems like I read an early report that eCigs were expected to save thousands of lives a year. Forgive me for being morbid, but I'm wondering if that's such a great thing for our poor planet.

Anyway, I'll have to look deeper into newer research...


----------



## geoffthomas

Having spent the last year recovering from triple bypass surgery, let me provide this info from the National Institutes of Health:
What Are the Risks of Smoking?

The chemicals in tobacco smoke harm your heart and blood vessels in many ways. For example, they:

    Thicken your blood and make it harder for your blood to carry oxygen.
    Increase your blood pressure and heart rate, making your heart work harder than normal.
    Lower your HDL cholesterol (sometimes called "good" cholesterol) and raise your LDL cholesterol (sometimes called "bad" cholesterol). Smoking also increases your triglyceride level. Triglycerides are a type of fat found in the blood.
    Disturb normal heart rhythms.
    Damage blood vessel walls, making them stiff and less elastic (stretchy). This damage narrows the blood vessels and adds to the damage caused by unhealthy cholesterol levels.
    Contribute to inflammation, which may trigger plaque buildup in your arteries.

Now they don't say what chemicals, but I would not gamble that ecigs don't have at least some of them.  I am a smoker who has not smoked for over 25 years and after the bypass, I guarantee that I will never do so again.  And am disturbed by second-hand smoke also.

just sayin......


----------



## Lyndl

E-cigs have only been on the market for a very short time in Australia. Already there are doom & gloom reports labelling them almost as bad as the "real thing"    I suppose we have the benefit of them being road tested by the rest of the world.


----------



## SunshineOnMe

Jeff said:


> Thanks for the good wishes and Christmas cheer MamaProf and Tessa. Merry Christmas to you.
> 
> Gertie, I didn't know about the emphysema before.


I'm new here, but this touched me. I hope you are feeling better.

I quit over 13 years ago. It was the hardest thing I ever did, and I never regretted it. Thirteen years later I still take a deep breath, and appreciate it. If I can help anyone here get that freedom, you have my full support!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SunshineOnMe said:


> I'm new here, but this touched me. I hope you are feeling better.
> 
> I quit over 13 years ago. It was the hardest thing I ever did, and I never regretted it. Thirteen years later I still take a deep breath, and appreciate it. If I can help anyone here get that freedom, you have my full support!


Jeff is home from the hospital but it's proving to be a difficult road to recovery. I'll pass your good wishes on to him.


----------



## 908tracy

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Jeff is home from the hospital but it's proving to be a difficult road to recovery. *I'll pass your good wishes on to him.*


Please do Gertie! I was just thinking of him and hopped on over here to check on him. A day at a time Jeff! (((hugs)))


----------



## Gertie Kindle

908tracy said:


> Please do Gertie! I was just thinking of him and hopped on over here to check on him. A day at a time Jeff! (((hugs)))


Will do! He's getting there slowly. The docs told him six weeks to recovery. It's been a little over two.


----------



## SunshineOnMe

Hope he's doing ok.


----------



## Jeff

SunshineOnMe said:


> Hope he's doing ok.


Thanks for the good wishes. I'm getting better slowly.

To everyone that smokes - stop.
To everyone tempted to start or restart - don't.

My opinion on e-cigs is that they will absolutely addict you to nicotine. Whether or not people addicted to nicotine will ever switch to tobacco burning cigarettes is unknown but once you're addicted you've given up control.


----------



## sjc

Hi EVERYONE.... It's SJC

((JEFF)) I am so sorry, I sooooo get it.  I feel sadness for your pain, and for you having to deal with this demon.

I, TOO, spent Christmas in the Hospital... for similar reasons...
My mother (you know her all too well:  She who cooks with her oxygen on...trying to blow up my father), Yes, the very one:
is overworking her heart because her lungs are so bad... Small clot, which is now dissolved; but left her so weak... YES, cigarettes: 40+ years worth...Even though she quit 20 years ago.  The SAD thing is:  She beat stage 4B breast cancer, double mastectomy, chemo, radiation, etc... and it's going to be her LUNGS that get her in the end!!

Love to you all.... Keep up the good WORK and, DON'T SMOKE!!!
Geoff, Jeff, Gertie, Tracy...  ((Hugs))

I'm still w Joe... He has his weak moments... but I don't go ballistic any more.  He watched his father die in October...for the same reason we are all on this thread... If that doesn't keep him on the smoking wagon... nothing will.  I will let his conscience be his guide...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sjc said:


> Hi EVERYONE.... It's SJC
> 
> ((JEFF)) I am so sorry, I sooooo get it. I feel sadness for your pain, and for you having to deal with this demon.
> 
> I, TOO, spent Christmas in the Hospital... for similar reasons...
> My mother (you know her all too well: She who cooks with her oxygen on...trying to blow up my father), Yes, the very one:
> is overworking her heart because her lungs are so bad... Small clot, which is now dissolved; but left her so weak... YES, cigarettes: 40+ years worth...Even though she quit 20 years ago. The SAD thing is: She beat stage 4B breast cancer, double mastectomy, chemo, radiation, etc... and it's going to be her LUNGS that get her in the end!!
> 
> Love to you all.... Keep up the good WORK and, DON'T SMOKE!!!
> Geoff, Jeff, Gertie, Tracy... ((Hugs))
> 
> I'm still w Joe... He has his weak moments... but I don't go ballistic any more. He watched his father die in October...for the same reason we are all on this thread... If that doesn't keep him on the smoking wagon... nothing will. I will let his conscience be his guide...


We always think it can't happen to us. We'll be the one to escape the consequences. Smokers are great at rationalization.  Just keep encouraging him.

I'm sorry about your mom. Sounds like she's going to have a rough road ahead.


----------



## geoffthomas

SJC - we do all know that there are consequences to our actions.  But we never envision them being tough for "us".  I still have fears that my years of smoking will still show up with lung problems - even after 28 years of not smoking.  I DO believe that the smoking had a big contribution to my blocked arteries that required triple bypass. 
We will stay in prayer for your mom.
And also for Joe, that he will quit and stay quit.  People have developed lung cancer from second-hand smoke.  So even smoking a little bit or once in a while can be very bad.
Praying for you too.  You need to be strong for them.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

People get lung cancer without smoking. My Mom had stage 3B lung cancer. She survived, 7 years on she has been declared cancer free. She is lucky but everyone assumes her cancer came from smoking but it didn't.

I understand that we look for a reason but that does not change the fact that they are suffering from a horrible disease. I learned from my Mom's experience to focus on her healing and happiness.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MamaProfCrash said:


> People get lung cancer without smoking. My Mom had stage 3B lung cancer. She survived, 7 years on she has been declared cancer free. She is lucky but everyone assumes her cancer came from smoking but it didn't.
> 
> I understand that we look for a reason but that does not change the fact that they are suffering from a horrible disease. I learned from my Mom's experience to focus on her healing and happiness.


Yes, that is true. There are a lot of pollutants in the air we breathe going all the way back to smoke-filled caves.

It's good to hear about someone beating lung cancer. There's only a five percent survival rate.


----------



## SunshineOnMe

So happy for your mom, MamaProf!

Glad you are feeling better, Jeff! You were in my prayers.

SJC WOW your mom is a fighter! She quit smoking after 40 years, and fought cancer.... wow! She has a fighters spirit. You never know. Praying for her too.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Everyone facing health issues are in my thoughts and prayers. It sucks hard to watch a love one battle for their life. 

Jeff: I cannot imagine what your are struggling with. I know you are working hard to recover and get back on your feet. Keep at it.

I hope my post didn't come off harsh, I fear that it did. I understand that it is hard to deal with a sick family member and in some ways it is harder when you are dealing with a sick family member whose lifestyle choice contributed to their illness. I would guess that they are already kicking themselves for their situation. I know my Dad, a smoker until he was in his mid 50's, blamed himself for my Mom's lung cancer. He was very relieved when the tests came back to show it was a varient that does not come from smoking or second hand smoke. 

One of the things we can do to help is to love them no matter what and support them in their illness.

I read an article on cancer recently which said that between smoking, alcohol consumption, and obiesity the overall cancer rate is 50% higher then it could be if we all just took better care of ourselves. That is an alarming number. 

Then I look at my Mom who ate right, was rarely overweight, exercised, didn't smoke, and drank in moderation and am reminded that sometimes you are just dealt a crappy hand and get cancer. 

Lots of love and hugs.


----------



## Jeff

Most young people look at those of us who smoked as fools who made bad life choices. That's only partly true. Almost everyone smoked cigarettes in the 40s, even our doctors.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MamaProfCrash said:


> Then I look at my Mom who ate right, was rarely overweight, exercised, didn't smoke, and drank in moderation and am reminded that sometimes you are just dealt a crappy hand and get cancer.
> 
> Lots of love and hugs.


My late DH ate right, exercised, was not overweight, drank in moderation, hadn't eaten red meat in ten years and hadn't smoked in over twenty and died of a massive heart attack when he was 52.

Yup, it isn't always our lifestyle, but I think it still is best to cut down on the risk factors as much as possible, then hope and pray for the best.



Jeff said:


> Most young people look at those of us who smoked as fools who made bad life choices. That's only partly true. Almost everyone smoked cigarettes in the 40s, even our doctors.


Uh, huh. It was cool to smoke, so we did.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gertie: Agreed. 

Jeff: I don't know what you consider young but the way cigarettes were marketed there is no reason for anyone to think that people who took up smoking until sometime in the 1980's knew the risks. 

I am actually worried about the e-cigs. I know that they don't have the same crap in them that a regular cigarette does but there are still things in them that you would not find in a regular old tobacco leaf. I fear that people are going to start smoking e-cigs because they are not cigarettes and then 20 years from now there is going to be a ton of information on how bad they are and what type of cancers and health problems they lead to.


----------



## geoffthomas

Just thought I would point out:
Leonard Nimoy (82) has a smoking-related lung disease (COPD).
He quit smoking 30 years ago.
I am using this report to emphasize quitting.
He apparently tweeted: "Smokers, please understand.  If you quit after you're diagnosed with lung damage it's too late. Grandpa says learn my lesson.  Quit now."

just sayin.....


----------



## sjc

MamaProf...
I hear you. It does plain suck. Cancer knows no bounds. I, too knew a non smoker who passed. 

My mother has COPD, emphysema:  YES, She is a fighter...but she is getting TIRED!!

GeoffThomas and Gertie:  Agree,the past catches up.  You two amuse and amaze me every day.

If it isn't one thing causing Cancer it's another. As far as smoking:  It was the thing to do back then...ABSOLUTELY. My Mother smoked both pregnancies... shame. TV...Ads, Billboards, Movie stars...Watch one Dean Martin Celebrity Roast...Enough smoke in the room to choke a horse!!! 

That's why I despise it when I see a young person smoking...NO EXCUSE...w all of the info and knowledge of today.


----------



## Lyndl

I agree sjc, no excuse to _start_ smoking these days. What I have noticed in the 3.5 years since my last cigarette is that smokers are more and more in the minority, and it is becoming less socially acceptable. I don't actually have any friends now who smoke, not even work-friends and only 2or 3 family members that I know of. I hope one day in the not too distant future that i won;t know a single person who does.


----------



## sjc

Lynda:  That is wonderful; refreshing and welcome!!

NOTE:  For Those who are aware of the CVS store chain:  Decided to pull the plug on all tobacco products they no longer sell any!!!  Now that's taking a stand!!  
Wooooot Hoooooot!!
HOPE OTHERS FOLLOW SUIT!


----------



## TroyBeltramis

Jeff said:


> Thanks for the good wishes. I'm getting better slowly.
> 
> To everyone that smokes - stop.
> To everyone tempted to start or restart - don't.
> 
> My opinion on e-cigs which I got from ecigfiend is that they will absolutely addict you to nicotine. Whether or not people addicted to nicotine will ever switch to tobacco burning cigarettes is unknown but once you're addicted you've given up control.


Heard a lot about these cigs.. These are pretty effective quitting analog smoking..


----------



## Gertie Kindle

TroyBeltramis said:


> Heard a lot about these cigs.. These are pretty effective quitting analog smoking..


I've often wanted to try them since even after ten years I still crave a real cig. Only problem is that I'm sure it'll send me back to the real thing.

Unfortunately, Jeff lost his battle in April. Always missing you, Jeff.


----------



## jjgrask

I smoked 2 packs a day for 50 years. Last Jan 10th I started vaping an electronic cigerette. I have not picked up a cigerette, wanted one, smelled bad since. The benefits for me have been no coughing, can breathe deeply, and still enjoy the act of inhaling. My hubby has black lung and before to quit we studied everything we could. The amount of nicotine in my ejuice started at 18 mg and now is 0 mg. I do Vape in the same room and car with him and he enjoys the flavors he smells. I am now spending $30.00 a month on ejuice instead of $300.00 or more. I can sit next to people who smoke and do not miss it at all. The chemicals in ejuice are safe, safer than the smoking sides they try to sell you to quit. I tried cold turkey and those other ways but always went back to smoking. I feel you are being wronged by your family but for your health give Ecigs a chance.


----------



## Annalog

Annalog said:


> ...
> Next goals:
> Go from obese to overweight.
> Drop my top blood pressure number consistently below 120 so that my doctor can start taking me off blood pressure medications. (I am close - usually in the low 120s, but not yet below 120.)


It has taken me a while but I have finally reached these goals. I am now 3 pounds below obese and solidly overweight.  I am recording my blood pressure to show my doctor that the top number is below 120, usually 116. Since I posted those goals, my new goal is to complete a marathon before I am 65. I started running intervals while walking at the age of 59 as my daughter wanted me to run the Tinkerbell Half Marathon with her. I have now completed three half marathons with more scheduled. I feel more fit at 60 than I did at 45.  I also have the goal to not be overweight but that is secondary to being fit. I know that my knees will be happier and my pace will improve as I lose weight. I still run and walk like a turtle but I cross the finish line. 

Wishing continued success to everyone on the path to a healthier lifestyle. May you find the path that works for you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> It has taken me a while but I have finally reached these goals. I am now 3 pounds below obese and solidly overweight.  I am recording my blood pressure to show my doctor that the top number is below 120, usually 116. Since I posted those goals, my new goal is to complete a marathon before I am 65. I started running intervals while walking at the age of 59 as my daughter wanted me to run the Tinkerbell Half Marathon with her. I have now completed three half marathons with more scheduled. I feel more fit at 60 than I did at 45.  I also have the goal to not be overweight but that is secondary to being fit. I know that my knees will be happier and my pace will improve as I lose weight. I still run and walk like a turtle but I cross the finish line.
> 
> Wishing continued success to everyone on the path to a healthier lifestyle. May you find the path that works for you.


Oh, Anna, I am so, so, so happy for your. Congratulations on your persistence in working toward your goals. I wish you continued success.


----------



## Annalog

Thank you, Gertie!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Good work all. What matters is that we make changes that make us healthier and happier. Keep at it!

And I will never run a half marathon or a marathon. Hate running with a passion. So more power to you Anna


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, MamaProfCrash. I run for 20 to 30 seconds at a time and walk for at least a minute in between. That is the only way I seem to be able to run.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Thanks, MamaProfCrash. I run for 20 to 30 seconds at a time and walk for at least a minute in between. That is the only way I seem to be able to run.


I've read that's the best way to do it.


----------

